#ubuntu-br 2011-07-18
 * Busy_Rec google tradutor
<CasTro> annakamilla, voltei ao q tava antes
<CasTro> annakamilla, como eu limpo o q eu fiz?
<Kazenin> gabezao, o/
<gabezao> eae Kazenin
<gabezao> blz
<annakamilla> CasTro: restaura o backup
<annakamilla> que o nvidia-xconfig faz
<CasTro> annakamilla, eu fiz assim... entrei pra editar como roor... o xorg.conf... e salvei por cima
<CasTro> annakamilla, eu fiz assim... entrei pra editar como roor... o xorg.conf.backup... e salvei por cima
<CasTro> annakamilla, eu fiz assim... entrei pra editar como roor... o xorg.conf.backup... e salvei por cima do xorg.conf
<CasTro> annakamilla,  ele deixou com 680x4 e blau de resolução
<CasTro> sandrossv,
<CasTro> sandrossv, ta ae?
<annakamilla> sandrossv:
<CasTro> sandrossv, qual q vc falow q dava pra configurar por ali?
<sandrossv> CasTro: oi
<annakamilla> CasTro: tambem dá sim
<Mall0c> Boa noite! :D Alguem já teve a oportunidade de instalar um modem usb "Tenda w54U" no Ubuntu com sucesso?
<paladinn> modem 3g ?
<Mall0c> paladinn, não
<Mall0c> usb
<Pskol> ...
<Mall0c> alguma esta usando conexao da OI? A minha ta com muito problema de DNS. mas  o estranho que quando abro o firefox pra navegar fica muito lenta a net, e o torrent para de baixar. quando paro o firefox o torrent começa a subir de velocidade
<ressacaafu> usa o open dns
<ressacaafu> eu uso oi as vezes tbm
<Mall0c> estranho q meu torrent esta a 400 kb
<Mall0c> ressacaafu, tu coloca os ips no modem ou no resolv.conf?
<ressacaafu> editar conexoes mesmo
<Pskol> bota o dns do google
<Pskol> 8.8.8.8
<CasTro> annakamilla,
<CasTro> ta ae?
<MarconM> ola
<MarconM> voltei
<MarconM> boa noite
<CasTro> MarconM,
<CasTro> MarconM,  Boa Noite!
<annakamilla> oi CasTro
<annakamilla> então CasTro, deu certo ??
<CasTro> annakamilla,  ja até me deram a dica.. como posso fazer um backup do meu sistema...
<CasTro> annakamilla, toda hora eu faço uma bestera... e tenho q reinstalar
<annakamilla> CasTro: uma dica é voce salvar todos os seus arquivos no dropbox e pendrive
<CasTro> annakamilla, nada voltei ao q estava antes!
<CasTro> eu mudei uma coisa tb... no enviroment. adicionei... unity_force_start=1
<Mall0c> 7 segundos pra abrir a pagina do google
<Mall0c> afff
<CasTro> annakamilla,  eu mudei uma coisa tb... no enviroment. adicionei... unity_force_start=1
<annakamilla> a tem um programinha aqui que tb faz restauração que é o mantedor  do sistema
<CasTro> annakamilla, sabe o que significa?
<CasTro> annakamilla, ele serve?
<CasTro> annakamilla, não vejo ele fazendo mta coisa!
<annakamilla> CasTro: para forçar o unity iniciar ??
<annakamilla> CasTro: eu to usando o ubuntu 10.04 ainda não passei pelo unity
<annakamilla> uso lts
<Mall0c> os[Linux 2.6.38-10-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 350  @ 2.27GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 933MHz] mem[Physical: 1.7GB, 77.3% free] disk[Total: 456.7GB, 92.4% free] video[Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<Mall0c> eu queria instalar o gnome
<Mall0c> mas tentei umas 3 vezes e nao deu certo
<Mall0c> sempre aparia pra fazer atualização parcial
<RenatoSilva> pessoal fiz merda
<Mall0c> quando tentei instalar pelo txt dai fudeo tudo
<Mall0c> RenatoSilva, que acontece?
<RenatoSilva> sobrescrevi o /root/.bashrc no Natty. Alguem sabe como recuperar? Como é o conteúdo padrão? Alguém me envia?
<CasTro> annakamilla, eu n sei... pra q significa!!
<CasTro> annakamilla, tb não conheço o unity.... ele eh uma sistema tb?!
<CasTro> ?
<Mall0c> RenatoSilva, eh bastante coisa vei
<RenatoSilva> Mall0c: o teu eh Natty?
<Mall0c> CasTro, interface grafica
<Mall0c> sim
<RenatoSilva> Mall0c: vc nao mexeu nao?
<Mall0c> nao
<annakamilla> Mall0c: está certo CasTro
<Mall0c> ta original ainda
<Mall0c> unity me parece o que sobro do gnome 3
<annakamilla> Mall0c: copia o bashrc do user
<annakamilla> msm
<Mall0c> user root?
<annakamilla> do seu user msm
<annakamilla> dai passa as premissões para o root
<annakamilla> permissões
<Mall0c> RenatoSilva, posso por no teu pvt?
<RenatoSilva> Mall0c: po tao me dizendo sudo cp /etc/skel/.bashrc /root/.bashrc, o q acham?
<RenatoSilva> nao sei se o de la é do root tbm
<CasTro> Mall0c,  vlw!
<nullck_> RenatoSilva, pode adicionar sim
<CasTro> annakamilla, hj to meio saturado de mexer em configuração minha namorada ta me matando aki do lado!
<CasTro> kkkkkkkk
<Mall0c> RenatoSilva, da certo sim vei
<nullck_> ele le o bashrc quando logar como root
<RenatoSilva> nullck_: o mesmo q me disse pra fazer isso acabou de revogar!!!
<nullck_> caso vc queira adicionar configuracoes para todos vc pode adicionar /etc/profile tb
<nullck_> eu prefiro deixar no .bashrc do home do usuario
<nullck_> isso vale para o root tb
<Mall0c> yes nullck_ esta corretissimo mano
<nullck_> apenas para aumentar o seu conhecimento existe tb o .bash_logout quando o usuario se deslogar ou sair da sessao o arquivo determina o que sera executado ;)
<RenatoSilva> pessoal por favor quem tiver no 11.04 roda isso aqui:
<RenatoSilva> diff -U 0 /etc/skel/.bashrc /root/.bashrc
<RenatoSilva> deu alguma saída????
<Mall0c> hehehehehehehe
<Mall0c> RenatoSilva, que vc fez com este arquivo?
<Mall0c> deu um rm nele?
<RenatoSilva> Mall0c: sobrescrevi
<RenatoSilva> Mall0c: mv outro ele
<RenatoSilva> Mall0c: me mostra a saida disso por favor
<RenatoSilva> Mall0c:  diff -U 0 /etc/skel/.bashrc /root/.bashrc
<RenatoSilva> Mall0c: ok ok, vc poderia fazer o grande favor de pastear os 2 pra mim???
<RenatoSilva> Mall0c: vc nao mexeu no seu /root/.bashrc ne?
<Mall0c> nops
<Mall0c> RenatoSilva, http://pastebin.com/XBwJsAKh
<Mall0c> esse eh da pasta do usuario
<RenatoSilva> Mall0c: do root?
<Mall0c> vo passar agora
<Mall0c> http://pastebin.com/61ui7ZY2
<Mall0c> esse eh do root
<omelete> o - serve pra ler essa bagaça né
<omelete> só nessa semana vm saber isso
<RenatoSilva> Mall0c: o teu eh 11.04?
<Mall0c> rebootando essa com puta
<RenatoSilva> parece q a unica diferenca eh um alias q o root remove e um negocio de /etc/bash_completion que ele comenta
<nullck_> isso ai eh quando vc comeca um comando e aperta tab tab
<annakamilla> RenatoSilva: ve se o meu paste ajuda http://pastebin.com/rk61Yz5h
<nullck_> ele completa o restante
<nullck_> pode por que nao pega nada
<annakamilla> dai voce pode copiar para o teu bashrc
<annakamilla> RenatoSilva: me desculpe
<annakamilla> nem tinha visto o que o Malloc respondeu
<RenatoSilva> annakamilla: esse eh do root?
<annakamilla> sim RenatoSilva
<annakamilla> pode noatr que está igualzinho a do Mall0c
<annakamilla> notar
<Mall0c> oq?
<annakamilla> o paste
<Mall0c> certo
<annakamilla> http://pastebin.com/rk61Yz5h
<RenatoSilva> annakamilla: notei com o diff aqui
<RenatoSilva> annakamilla, Mall0c, vcs 2 tão no Natty 11.04 certo???
<Mall0c> sim
<RenatoSilva> ok
<Mall0c> os[Linux 2.6.38-10-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 350  @ 2.27GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.27GHz] mem[Physical: 1.7GB, 82.5% free] disk[Total: 456.7GB, 92.4% free] video[Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<RenatoSilva> pra piorar tem um  /etc/bash.bashrc, mas vou confiar no /root/.bashrc de vcs
<RenatoSilva> Mall0c: como vcs fazem isso, mostrar essas infos?
<Mall0c> sysinfo
<annakamilla> ha tem um monte de comando no linux
<annakamilla> vo ver o meu
<RenatoSilva> Mall0c: do seu cliente irc?
<RenatoSilva> Mall0c: ou do OS, ai teu cliente executa commandos do shell?
<Mall0c> do irc
<Mall0c> procura no synaptic por x-sys
<Mall0c> RenatoSilva,
<RenatoSilva> ta falando algum plugin do xchat
<RenatoSilva> ?
<RenatoSilva> eu uso pudim
<Mall0c> kkkk
<Mall0c> nunca ouvi falar kkkkkkkkk
<Mall0c> sorry
<RenatoSilva> pidgin
<omelete> lol
<peregrinator_six> omelete, shoryuken! :P
<RenatoSilva> Mall0c, annakamilla: ae feras vcs podem me dizer a permissao do /root/.bashrc de vcs? (aquilo no ls -l)
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  tá o combo break hehe
<Mall0c> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3106 2010-10-21 10:47 /root/.bashrc
<omelete> 644 aqui
<annakamilla> RenatoSilva: sim
<RenatoSilva> estranho nao ser xx0 nao acham
<RenatoSilva> omelete: vlw, igual o Mall0c
<RenatoSilva> tao me dizendo pra botar 600
<Mall0c> kra
<Mall0c> nao teima
<Mall0c> bota chmod 644 /root/.bashrc
<Mall0c> chown root.root /root/.bashrc
<RenatoSilva> mas tu nao acha estranho os outro ter permissao de leitura? tem outros arquivos aqui assim
<RenatoSilva> nem vou mexer
<annakamilla> olha aqui tá assim -rw-r--r--, mas a permissão de usuário é 644
<Mall0c> sim
<RenatoSilva> annakamilla: uma coisa eh a mesma coisa q a outra
<Mall0c> faz isso e da um reboot
<omelete> 644 msm,  = ao do skel
<lagreca> e aí galera, td em paz?
<Mall0c> ahamm e tu lagreca
<lagreca> uso ubuntu 11.04. Adiciono o Chromium aos aplicativos de sessão, mas a alteração nunca fica registrada
<lagreca> blz
<lagreca> ainda mais com a derrota do brasil
<Mall0c> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<RenatoSilva> omelete: po mas por definicao eu pensava que 'outros' ia ter permissao zero em todos os arquivos do root
<RenatoSilva> omelete: eh estranho poder fazer um $cat /root/.bashrc
<omelete> RenatoSilva,  olha do /root
<omelete> 600
<lagreca> tenho q fazer algo de diferente p o chromium carregar automaticamente?
<omelete> 700
<RenatoSilva> omelete: o meu ta 655!
<RenatoSilva> omelete: drwxr-xr-x  15 root root  496 2011-07-17 23:17 root
<annakamilla> RenatoSilva: o meu tá 700
<annakamilla> meu root
<RenatoSilva> caraca!
<RenatoSilva> na verdade eu tinha mexido no PS1!!!!
<RenatoSilva> perdi!!!!
<RenatoSilva> maior merda pra lembrar como era!
<RenatoSilva> omelete: s/655/755
<MarconM> algem sabe me dizer qual acpi o ubuntu usa
<lagreca> é que realmente coloco lá nos aplicativos de sessão, td blzinha, o /usr/bin/chromium-browser
<lagreca> e depois nada
<annakamilla> lagreca: ja tentou executar o app no terminal ??
<lagreca> boa ideia
<lagreca> vou fazer isso agora
<annakamilla> o peregrinator_six tem uma dica ótima lagreca sobre um navegador
 * Mall0c sta ascoltando: 
<peregrinator_six> annakamilla, ?
<Mall0c> nao saio kkk
<annakamilla> peregrinator_six: o iron
<peregrinator_six> a sim, bem, eu curto muito! :)
<peregrinator_six> e já tem ele em .deb! :)
<lagreca> rodei o gnome-session-properties iniciando de um terminal, adicionei novamente o chromium, salvei, não gerou nenhuma informação de erro
<lagreca> mas novamente não vai carregar
<lagreca> é a msm coisa
<lagreca> o chromium inicia
<lagreca> o problema é que eu quero q ele inicie c o arranque do sistema
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<lagreca> automaticamente
<peregrinator_six> iniciar broser no arranque do sistema...!?
<peregrinator_six> *browser...
<annakamilla> lagreca: porque não experimenta salvar sessão ??
<peregrinator_six> alguem saberia dizer se é possivel fazer o chorme abrir já em modo navegação privada...?!
<lagreca> c a abertura da interface gráfica já inicializar automaticamente o browser
 * lord_daemon kem tem conky
<Zer023> Alguém poderia explicar como funciona o xargs?
<Giverny> peregrinator_six
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> zer02 sim
<Giverny> ops
<Giverny> lord_daemon qual pró com conky
<Giverny> ?
<lord_daemon> Giverny: so kero um modelo
<lord_daemon> :D
<lord_daemon> pq o meu tem pouca info
<peregrinator_six> lord_daemon, http://ubuntued.info/ambientes-de-trabalho-dos-leitores-6
<lord_daemon> peregrinator_six: xeu v
 * Mall0c is listening to "The Great Gig In The Sky" by Pink Floyd [The Dark Side Of The Moon[ Remastered], 2011]
<RenatoSilva> Mall0c vlw ae
<RenatoSilva> Mall0c:  recuperei, so to com o problema no PS1
<RenatoSilva> meu antigo bashrc era colorido, agora nao lembro como bota a cor LARANJA
<Giverny> RenatoSilva isso é no teu .bashrc
<Giverny> tem os códigos das cores
<Giverny> tipo
<Giverny> 40: Preto
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: eu sei kra, fiz um tempao atras com ajuda de um site acho, um site de findo amarelo, um cara do UK
<Giverny> 41: Vermelho
<Giverny> 43: Amarelo
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: as cores padrao sem problema, o negocio eh cores diferentes tipo laranja, acho q nesse site aprendi como faz, mas esqueci!
<Giverny> é a variável PS1
<Giverny> testa com echo
<Giverny> tipo
<Giverny> echo "\[\e[1;33m\]\u\[\e[0m\]@\[\e[0;35m\]\h\[\e[0m\]:\[\e[0;32m\]\w\[\e[0m\]\$"
<Giverny> nunca mais brinquei com bash
<Giverny> pqp que saudade
<Giverny> :~/
<RenatoSilva> claro isso
<RenatoSilva> eh alguma modificação no 01;33m
<RenatoSilva> algo tipo 1;33m33
<RenatoSilva> 01;38;05;208m!!!
<vicentimartins> boa noite
<barna> boa!
<vicentimartins> alguem desenvolve em php aqui? ou alguem com experiencia em phpMyAdim?
<vicentimartins> barna, =D
<barna> kra, isso é grego pra mim!
<barna> hehehehehehehe
<vicentimartins> =D
<vicentimartins> cara, na verdade acho que se o cara tiver experiencia com banco de dados, o mysql resolve meu problema
<vicentimartins> tipo, eu estou sem acesso a um banco que criei para uma aplicaçào
<vicentimartins> mas aí eu acho que é só pra este banco em especial
<vicentimartins> =D
<vicentimartins> mas deixa, tomar teu tempo com isso nao
<barna> vicentimartins, aki foi a minha escola de linux! fico sempre muito feliz em poder retribuir por todos aqueles que tiveram paciência e gastaram seu tempo comigo!
<vicentimartins> =D obg barna !
<barna> principalmente de madrugada, que é a hora que estou mais disposto!
<barna> mas infelizmente não posso te ajudar! pq não sei absolutamente nada sobre php mysql!
<superjacaman> eae pessoal...
<superjacaman> vicentimartins tava vendo o seu problema posso tentar te ajudar ae?
<vicentimartins> ow
<superjacaman> qual a pira rs?
<vicentimartins> olha só, tou sem acesso ao meu DB! É um banco criado no phpMyAdmin
<vicentimartins> nem é pira... só tou enrolado, coisa de noob
<vicentimartins> =D
<superjacaman> rs
<superjacaman> mas pq tá sem conexão?
<superjacaman> consegue ver ele no phpmyadmin?
<vicentimartins> tipo, ele avisa que o user www-data@localhost nao tem acesso
<vicentimartins> nao sei se é permissão ou se é por que o www-data@localhost nao existe
<superjacaman> hum tento com o root?
<vicentimartins> =D
<vicentimartins> sim
<superjacaman> pode ser um dos dois msm rs
<vicentimartins> coloquei senha 123456
<superjacaman> com o root foi?
<vicentimartins> foi nada
<vicentimartins> tou tentando conexão com o root
<superjacaman> como tá fazendo a conexão ?
<vicentimartins> através de uma class persistence
<vicentimartins> =D
<superjacaman> humm joga no pastebin lá pra dar uma olhada vai que o erro é nela rs
<vicentimartins> quer da uma olhada no code?!
<vicentimartins> bele!
<superjacaman> aham
<vicentimartins> superjacaman, http://pastebin.com/HDE3cuqq
<vicentimartins> tipo, na minha página teste, rola todas as instancias blz
<vicentimartins> a bronca é que na hora de guardar os dados, o banco nao abre conexão
<superjacaman> hummm q estranho hein e a consulta tá na mesma classe ali ?
<vicentimartins> superjacaman, outra coisa, já tentei passar senha como str, como int...
<vicentimartins> nada
<superjacaman> str sempre
<vicentimartins> a consulta é em um arquivo teste
<vicentimartins> blz, vou mudar pra str
<vicentimartins> o lance é com o phpMyAdmin mesmo cara
<vicentimartins> talvez eu devesse criar o DB no terminal
<vicentimartins> assim criava com o user e senha já pré-definidos
<vicentimartins> ...
<vicentimartins> mas eu já fiz assim no phpMyAdmin né cara... superjacaman alguma idéia do que possa ser?
<vicentimartins> o erro: Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<superjacaman> eita ele não tá passando pela conexão msm
<superjacaman> pq vc instancia na classe normal e depois ele não tá pegando
<superjacaman> tem que dar uma olhada se ele tá passando certinho
<vicentimartins> peraê
<superjacaman> o q eu faço é deixar em uma função a conexão e a desconexão em outra ai eu faço
<vicentimartins> no meu arquivo teste eu tenho que instanciar Persistence()?
<superjacaman> conecta faz a consulta desconecta
<superjacaman> sim
<vicentimartins> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vicentimartins> blz
<superjacaman> ?
<vicentimartins> deixa eu mexer no code aqui
<vicentimartins> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vicentimartins> que burro! da zero pra mim ô cara!!!
<vicentimartins> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<vicentimartins> superjacaman, observa um detalhe
<superjacaman> hum
<vicentimartins> a class Persistence tem todas as propriedades e métodos privados cara
<vicentimartins> e aí!?
<superjacaman> vish rs
<superjacaman> pq num faz assim
<superjacaman> o metodo de consulta vc deixa ele publico dentro da persistence ai dentro do metodo de consulta vc chama o de conectar e o desconectar
<superjacaman> deve resolver o seu problema ae
<vicentimartins> tu percebeu que tenho um método getConn na Persistence?
<vicentimartins> como eu posso usar ele?!
<superjacaman> pode tentar chamar ele ae antes de fazer a consulta do jeito q vc tá fazendo ae
<superjacaman> pq ele basicamente chama a conexão né
<vicentimartins> sim
<vicentimartins> realmente superjacaman
<superjacaman> ?
<superjacaman> rolo ae?
<vicentimartins> kkkkkkkk
<vicentimartins> ainda nao cara
<vicentimartins> isso é legal demais
<vicentimartins> tipo, parece brincadeira de detetive
<superjacaman> uhsahusa
<vicentimartins> o problema é que se eu não achar isso aqui o mais rápido possível, tou ferrado, levo bomba no curso
<superjacaman> mas o problema é isso ele não tá conectando pq num tá passando pelas suas instancias
<superjacaman> eita
<vicentimartins> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<vicentimartins> sussa
<vicentimartins> resolvo isso blz
<superjacaman> só pra teste coloca um or die depois que fecha o parenteses do mysql_connect e do mysql_select_db
<superjacaman> ai vc ve se tá passando ou não pela du
<superjacaman> sua conexão*
<vicentimartins> ta
<vicentimartins> superjacaman, achei o maldito
<vicentimartins> uheuheueuhe
<superjacaman> aee q deu?
<vicentimartins> o erro é o seguinte, ele não está instanciando minha DAOUser
<vicentimartins> =D
<vicentimartins> ou seja, ele não tem como inserir nada mesmo, pois o método de insert está na DAOUser
<superjacaman> rs
<vicentimartins> e tu ri cara?!
<superjacaman> massa pelo menos acho o erro ae
<superjacaman> rs
<vicentimartins> Fuuuuuuuuuuuu
<superjacaman> rs
<superjacaman> só refazer td q resolve
<superjacaman> rs
<superjacaman> é pra qdo pra amanhã?
<vicentimartins> nada
<vicentimartins> tem tempo
<vicentimartins> é pra entregar até sexta a noite
<vicentimartins> mas tenho que ver isso amanhã mesmo cara
<vicentimartins> por que volto as aulas essa semana ainda
<superjacaman> vish só dar uma olhada ae tranquilo de resolver isso
<vicentimartins> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vicentimartins> pronto
<vicentimartins> resolvido cara
<vicentimartins> uheuehueheu
<vicentimartins> se liga
<superjacaman> viu tranquilo rs
<vicentimartins> eu tava abrindo a query com aspas simples velho
<vicentimartins> kkkkkkkkkkk
<vicentimartins> daí eu abri a query com aspas duplas, e coloquei os parametros do sql com aspas simples
<superjacaman> rs mysql_real_escape_string pra num dar melda rs
<vicentimartins> e zéfini!
<vicentimartins> isso é function php?
<superjacaman> aham
<superjacaman> http://br.php.net/mysql_real_escape_string
<vicentimartins> tou vendo aki
<superjacaman> ele escapa as aspas pra num dar problema na query
<vicentimartins> já viu uma api do chromium para funções php
<superjacaman> tipo 'select email as 'email....
<vicentimartins> mão na roda praquela consultazinha rápida viu
<superjacaman> ;)
<vicentimartins> mas eu passo como parametro toda a query, é isso?
<superjacaman> não só o valor
<superjacaman> do insert por exemplo
<superjacaman> ai se tiver aspa ele escapa a aspa
<superjacaman> pra nome tipo 'sant'ana' se tiver assim dá problema na query
<superjacaman> com o escape ele fica 'sant\'ana' ai não dá problema
<vicentimartins> show de bola velho
<vicentimartins> anotar aqui
<vicentimartins> =D
<superjacaman> =]
<superjacaman> alguém assiste / assistiu game of thrones ?
<vicentimartins> amanhã tem que terminar os métodos de selectById()
<vicentimartins> selectAll
<vicentimartins> delete
<vicentimartins> e update
<superjacaman> tranquilo isso rs
<vicentimartins> superjacaman, eu vi uns trailler e umas partes poucas no youtube
<superjacaman> to baixando pra um primo meu mas num to mto afim de assistir... tem uma galera de um otro canal q acha animar
<vicentimartins> é
<vicentimartins> eu achei meio chato
<vicentimartins> nem instiguei em assitir cara
<superjacaman> rs então nem vo ver
<vicentimartins> superjacaman, trabalha com o que cara?
<superjacaman> e falling skies vc curtiu?
<vicentimartins> que isso?! Tem que assistir pra ver se é legal
<superjacaman> eu so programador back / front end
<vicentimartins> tambem não vi
<vicentimartins> ou cara, quero ser dev
<superjacaman> é uma serie eu acho q tá passando na tnt
<vicentimartins> back end de preferencia
<superjacaman> massa fazendo q curso?
<vicentimartins> vish superjacaman tem tv a cabo nao homi!
<superjacaman> alosc rs
<superjacaman> então essa é uns alien que vem dominar a terra
<superjacaman> viu walking dead?
<superjacaman> walking dead é bom pra dedeu
<vicentimartins> a única coisa que tou vendo ultimamente é phpNaVeia!
<superjacaman> uahhusa
<superjacaman> tá certo msm
<superjacaman> eu só to estudando pela demanda ultimamente rs
<superjacaman> unica coisa q eu aconselho é não se apegar em um fw qualquer q seja
<superjacaman> menos jquery rs
<vicentimartins> uheuhuhe
<vicentimartins> qlq que seja hein?!
<vicentimartins> mas eu ainda estou muito noob como vc está vendo
<vicentimartins> eu quero ainda aprender sobre javascript
<vicentimartins> quem sá ajax
<vicentimartins> pra fazer um full package professeonal
<vicentimartins> kkkkkkkk
<superjacaman> rs
<superjacaman> fui rapazes
<BrunoLeandro> Alguem disponivel para me ajudar a Instalar o Ubuntu 11.04?
<barna> BrunoLeandro, eu!
<BrunoLeandro> opa blz
<barna> blz!
<barna> que manda?
<BrunoLeandro> Eu estou usando o Win7, e coloco o Ubuntu para Instalar, ai tenho duas opção: inicio com o Windows rodando ou dou boot
<BrunoLeandro> com ele rodando da erro, e quando dou boot ele carrega ate dar uma tela preta com uma msg
<barna> hummmmm!
<barna> isso parece erro no cd!
<RenatoSilva> tenta bootar direto do cd
<BrunoLeandro> no cd ou na img
<RenatoSilva> pelo setup
<RenatoSilva> BrunoLeandro: pela bios
<RenatoSilva> BrunoLeandro: deve ter um boot menu, bootar do cd... antes do hd, sacas?
<BrunoLeandro> desculpa, mais eu reiniciei e deu o boot e ai que da a tela preta...
<barna> BrunoLeandro, na hora q vc boot ele chega a aparecer uma tela roxa?
<RenatoSilva> deu boot pelo cd, com certeza?
<BrunoLeandro> sim, ai depois aparece ubunto como tipo carregando depois a tela preta
<RenatoSilva> BrunoLeandro: vc consegue entrar no windows normalmente?
<BrunoLeandro> normal
<RenatoSilva> BrunoLeandro: sem nada escritp?
<RenatoSilva> escrito
<BrunoLeandro> desculpa, tipo oq?
<RenatoSilva> a tela preta nao tem NADA escrito?
<BrunoLeandro> que burro eu... rsrs.. tem sim
<RenatoSilva> vc lembra o q?
<BrunoLeandro> eu tirei algumas fotos... vou tentar colocar aqui pra vcs
<BrunoLeandro> so aguarnda um minuto
<barna> vou trocar de usuario, ja volto!
<barna> voltei!
<BrunoLeandro> (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/ioop0 on //filesystem,squeshfs failed: Input/output error
<BrunoLeandro> Scan not mount /dev/ioop0 (/cdrom/casper/filtesystem,squeshfs) on //filesystem,squeshfs
<barna> isso continua me parecendo erro na gravação do cd!
<BrunoLeandro> desculpa, deve ter algumas letras trocadas ou erradas, eu tirei foto pelo celular e não ficou boa a img
<BrunoLeandro> bem, então vou trocar o cd, pois ja fiz download da img duas vezes.
<BrunoLeandro> estava usando cd-rw influencia nisso tbm
<barna> cdrw costuma dar pau!
<barna> BrunoLeandro, faz um ultimo teste!
<BrunoLeandro> hummm!
<barna> na hora q aparecer a tela roxa aperta a tecla Esc!
<barna> vai aparecer escrito, testar o ubuntu sem instalar, instalar o ubuntu, mais umas coisas e vai ter uma opção de vc testar o cd!
<barna> vc pode testar ele pra ver se é nele o pau!
<barna> vc ta usando o pc que vai instalar o ubuntu pra entrar aki no canal?
<BrunoLeandro> blz, vou tentar. obrigado barna e RenatoSilvva. Bom Dia pra vcs ai... se conseguir eu aviso
<BrunoLeandro> to usando o pc agora.
<barna> BrunoLeandro, disponha! vou ficar a magruga toda aki!
<barna> poxa! acabou a brincadeira!
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> barna eae fio\ o
<barna> blz! e vc?
<xGrind> blz
<xGrind> barna ja usou xfce?
<barna> acho sim!
<barna> to usando lxde num desk veio aki!
<barna> usei o blackbox em mil novecentos e guarana de rola!!!
<xGrind> barna cara o xfce aki ta muito loco
<xGrind> tem hr q o xfdesktop some. dae tenho q abrir ele td vez q inicio o sistema
<xGrind> sabe como salvar a sessao pelo terminal?
<barna> hummm! sei não!
<xGrind> tipo, da pra iniciar ele pelo alt+f2. dae de boa
<xGrind> mas foda é q sempre tenho q fazer isso ;D
<barna> eu sei como é!
<barna> acho q tem um F+alguma coisa que mostra o q ta acontecendo no sistema como se foce um terminal!
<barna> dai vc poderia ver o q ta causando esse erro!
<xGrind> uhm
<xGrind> barna; flws
<barna> d novo???
<barna> voltei!
<HotBit> porque a tecla NUM-LOCK , não inicia "ligada"  no boot do LINUX-Ubuntu, era ativa por padrao antes de instalar (L-U)...
<HotBit> preciso ajuda para resolver erro ao reporduzir DVD (encriptado falta recuso) :-\ http://i.imgur.com/7HDsd.png
<HotBit> se alguem souber grato, se nao grato assim mesmo
<barna> HotBit, to vendo aki!
<barna> HotBit, acho q ta faltando codec pra rodar esse dvd!
<kasinsk> alguem pode me ajudar com comandos basicos do console pois a interface aqui ja esta a dar problemas...
<kasinsk> =/
<kasinsk> recentemente migrei para ubuntu
<vania> kasinsk, que vc ta precisando?
<ZandreBran> kasinsk, ôlas; http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ComandosBasicos
<kasinsk> ver pacotes, fazer download de pacotes caso não tenha no sistema, instalar pacotes...
<kasinsk> vania, essas coisas ai
<kasinsk> ZandreBran, obg
<ZandreBran> kasinsk, procure então por apt-get e aptitude; mais sobre sistema de pacotes em: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/GerenciamentoDePacotes
<HotBit> O ERRO DVD eh com todos DVD´s originais de locadora
<vania> kasinsk, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AptGet
<MarconM> bom dia
<HotBit> MarconM, ola, bom dia
<vania> HotBit, vc ta com o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extras instalado?
<vania> bom dia!
<MarconM> HotBit: de bem cara
<HotBit> vania, nao faço a minima ideia
<MarconM> vania: bom dia
<vania> HotBit, cola isso num terminal! sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vania> 1ping
<vania> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<HotBit> vania, grato pela ajuda, baixando
<HotBit> vania, sabe ativar o NUM-LOCK por padrao, (dualBoot-Win7+Linux)?
<vania> HotBit, depois q instalar vc me fala se funfou os dvd!
<vania> num é bios q ativa?
<HotBit> vania, vou testar assim q terminar
<vania> cha eu v aki!
<MarconM> e ae agente o que ta rolando
<HotBit> vania, era ativo antes so tinha Win7, depois de instalar UB eh inativo por padrao ou seja qundo vou logar tenho de ativer se quiser usar o keyopad
<MarconM> ZandreBran: e ae man
<ZandreBran> MarconM, ôlas
<vania> HotBit, no win7 tb ou só no ubuntu?
<HotBit> vania, AMBOS, BOIS está ativo por padrao
<HotBit> vania, digo AMBOS, BIOS está ativo por padrao, mas o (GNU?) nao está inicia inativo
<MarconM> ZandreBran: rapaz ... ontem foi foda até 3 da manha
<MarconM> tentando resolver a parada da placa de video
<MarconM> o monitor fica preto
<MarconM> e eu botando a culpa no acpi
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<HotBit> vania, aproveito, se pudar, a cor do fundo do menu era BLACK agora esta VINHO
<HotBit> vania, aproveito, digo, se pudar, a cor do fundo do menu no BOOT, era BLACK agora esta VINHO
<vania> HotBit, nos meus comps todos ativam o numlock automatico! achei isso aki! http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Ativando-NumLock-automaticamente-do-login-do-Ubuntu/
<HotBit> vania, como chama o menu de boot eh GNU? Ou eu to misturando?
<vania> HotBit, kra isso doi! fundo roxo é antigo! ja tentei mudar, mas depois me acustume
<vania> grub
<kasinsk> ao pressionar ctrl+alt+F1 o site diz como entra no modo texto no site, mas, num diz como sai... poderia alguem me dizer que teclas usar para sair do modo texto que pedi login e senha?
<vania> HotBit, gnu é isso aki! http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU
<vania> kasinsk, alt + F7
<kasinsk> poxa
<HotBit> vania, como editar o file, eh: sudo gedit /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<kasinsk> deviam dar as saídas pra que não tivesse que reiniciar o pc
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> ctrl alt del foi uncia opção
<vania> kasinsk, inclusive vc pode usar o ctrl + F1 , F2 atc.. até F6
<vania> kasinsk, vc pode digitar sudo reboot que ele re-inicia tb! só que ele para todos os processos primeiro!
<vania> HotBit, coloca isso no terminal! (modo texto)!
<vania> kasinsk, ou sudo halt que ele desliga o pc!
<kasinsk> vania =P
<kasinsk> vania,  so mais um detalhe: atalho para console?
<kasinsk> em teclas
<kasinsk> desculpa
<kasinsk> iniciante
<kasinsk> =s
<vania> kasinsk, sem problemas, fui um dia tb!
<vania> hehehehehehe
<kasinsk> =P
<vania> kasinsk, q vc quer dizer com atalho pra console?
<kasinsk> tem gente que não entendi
<vania> sei como é!
<kasinsk> hum, quero um atalho em teclas odeio usar o mouse
<kasinsk> rs
<HotBit> vania, obrigado vania , vou dar boot para ver serfunciona thanks
<vania> kasinsk, sistema>preferencias>atalho de teclado
<kasinsk> hum
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> a vania to com um problema
<kasinsk> não sei porque
<Mano_Chao> bom dia!
<vania> kasinsk, manda lá!
<vania> bom dia!
<kasinsk> mas, quando quero ver os pacotes, e escolher algum, simplesmente ele fica processando e nada de aparecer os pacotes é até esse o motivo que eu acabei chegando aqui para aprender a mexer no console ja que interface para linux sempre tem dado problemas desde o inicio...
<vania> kasinsk, como assim?
<kasinsk> central de programas fica procurando e nada de aparecer nada, fica travado...
<kasinsk> não aparece os programas ou pacotes
<vania> ja tentou usar o sistema>administração>gerenciador de pacotes synaptic?
<kasinsk> nao
<vania> tente esse! mas vc tem q atualizar a lista de pacotes antes de sair usando!
<HotBit> vania, ok, DVDs esta funcionan, e ainda melhor roando direto da copia ISO, sem ter de montar, como fiz isso,...?
<kasinsk> vania que odio
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> deu erro até esse pacote que vc falou
<kasinsk> deu erro
<kasinsk> =s
<kasinsk> paciencia
<vania> HotBit, funcionou?
<vania> kasinsk, quando vc clica 2x num arquivo .iso e monta sozinho!
<vania> opsss! errei tudo!
<HotBit> vania, ops, so rolou 1 vez agora da erro de TOTEN
<kasinsk> rs
<vania> HotBit, quando vc clica 2x num arquivo .iso e monta sozinho!
<vania> HotBit, instala o smplayer! pra mim é melhor player
<vania> kasinsk, que problema ta dando?
<kasinsk> vania procurei preferencias em sistema aqui e não achei...
<kasinsk> não gosto de ficar encomodando
<HotBit> vania, cmd para smplayer
<kasinsk> e juro que to pra desligar o pc
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> incomoando
<HotBit> vania, ja achei no central
<vania> kasinsk, abre o synaptic e clica no botão azul do lado esquerdo escrito "recarregar"
<kasinsk> perae
<kasinsk> vania, http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/3561/capturadetelayt.png
<kasinsk> queria aprender por comandos mesmo
<kasinsk> ja que a interface não tem me ajudado muito
<kasinsk> com esses varios erros
<kasinsk> não é só nisso
<kasinsk> de uns tempo pra ca
<kasinsk> muita coisa tem dado mensagem de erro
<HotBit> vania, instalaei mas nao localizo o iniciador (atalho)
<vania> kasinsk, ok, faz assim, no synaptic clica em Configurações>repositorios
<HotBit> vania, ops, achei
<MarconM> \o
<kasinsk> não entra no synaptic
<kasinsk> rs
<MarconM> HotBit: e ae o que ta pegando
<MarconM> posso ajudar
<MarconM> vania: desculpa a intromissao
 * MarconM xD
<vania> kasinsk, vc andou mexendo no sistema? testando "coisas"?
<kasinsk> not
<vania> ajuda é sempre bem vinda!
<kasinsk> se eu tivesse tentado teria reinstalado tudo não estaria aqui atrapalhando ninguem
<kasinsk> =P
<kasinsk> não quiz ser rude na resposta
<kasinsk> =D
<vania> kasinsk, move a pasta /var/cache/apt pra outro lugar e tenta usar o synaptic de novo!
<vania> de boa!
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, Pegando? Desculpe, dificuldade ao tocar DVD video de locadora (originais), mudei player para smplayer mas nao consigo locaizar a imagem .ISO montada no desktop
<MarconM> vania: =D
<HotBit> MarconM, , Pegando? Desculpe, dificuldade ao tocar DVD video de locadora (originais), mudei player para smplayer mas nao consigo locaizar a imagem .ISO montada no desktop
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, desculpe nao eras contigo
<MarconM> auehauehaeueaehuaa
<MarconM> é original mas voce fez ISO neh safadim
<vania> HotBit, /media/nomedaiso
<HotBit> MarconM, ta pegando eh giria, qual o problema?
<MarconM> HotBit: nada nao
<kasinsk> valeu pela ajuda
<kasinsk> to saindo volto depois
<MarconM> HotBit: qual progrma voce ta usando para executar
<kasinsk> vania obg por sua atenção
<MarconM> aparace algum erro
<vania> kasinsk, falow! tamo sempre aki na dispo de ajudar!
<HotBit> MarconM, SMPLAYER, nao consigo achaqr o .ISO que montei , no outro player mostrava direto no menu, funcionou 1 vez depois fica dando erro de TOTEN ???/
<vania> kasinsk, provavelmente o erro ta na pasta /var/
<MarconM> HotBit: qual progrma voce usou para montar a ISO
<HotBit> MarconM, achei na lista de recents , mas como achar se nao tiver sido tocado ainda
<vania> kasinsk, no print q vc mandou ta lá! problema com /var/lib/apt/lists/
<kasinsk> vania obg depois a gente faz isso vou ter que dar uma saida
<kasinsk> =(
<HotBit> MarconM, funcionar, nao bug incompativel, e coisa tal, so nao acho o file....
<kasinsk> mas, desde ja muito agradecido
<kasinsk> bom dia a todos
<MarconM> sei
<HotBit> MarconM, tocando o video mosta o inico, mas para
<HotBit> MarconM, cada prg tem uma falha, que loko, eu nao sei nadica de Ubuntu, apanhando feito cachorro sem dono
<HotBit> MarconM, vou re-tentar no reprodutor padrao
<MarconM> HotBit: tenta com outra ISO
<MarconM> monta ele
<MarconM> e ve se ocorre a msm coisa
<MarconM> pode ser a ISO tambem
<MarconM> e nao o sistema
<HotBit> MarconM, intao..., o caso eh que fiz 1 vez deu certo dai montei outro .ISO, apareceu erro de TOTEN, nao abria mais nem o 1 filme, entao a vanida disse para instalar outro player, o smplayer, roda so inicio e para, agora ta funcionado no player padrao do Ubu
<MarconM> hujnm
<MarconM> HotBit: pode ser plugin
<vania> MarconM, colocar o rep mediaubuntu num ajuda o HotBit ???
<Spiga> bom dia alguem sabe algumas empresas que vende servidores, excluindo a dell pois ja fiz cotação la.
<HotBit> MarconM, eu fiz assim, reproduizr o film, sair, reproudir outro film, funcionou no reprodutor defilmes, mas no smplayer nao rola, so mostra o inicio da apresentadao do dvd e para
<MarconM> vania: talvez
<MarconM> HotBit: pode ser plugin msm
<HotBit> MarconM, "colocar o rep mediaubuntu num ajuda" nao sei o que...
<MarconM> por que se roda em outro
<MarconM> HotBit: ela quis dizer para pegar os plugins
<HotBit> MarconM, sudo ....
<MarconM> HotBit: entra na central e digita dvd ... ve se aparece plugin la
<MarconM> apt-cacha search dvd
<MarconM> ele vai procurar por pacotes no apt-get update
<MarconM> com nome de dvd
<vania> HotBit, qual ubuntu vc ta usandow
<vania> ?
<MarconM> vania: voce usa xchat ae
<vania> si
<HotBit> MarconM,  vc diz, :" apt-cache search dvd" e nao "apt-cacha search dvd"
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> HotBit: foi mal nao vi o erro
<MarconM> desculpa
<MarconM> =/
<MarconM> HotBit: melhor ainda
<MarconM> pega assim
<MarconM> apt-cache search smplayer
<HotBit> MarconM, sem problemas, "dedo duro" pelo tempo eu tambem digito tudo errado,,,,
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<HotBit> MarconM, ja digitei o outro, nao vai tem problema?
<MarconM> HotBit: eu uso o mplayer aqui
<MarconM> nao
<MarconM> esse comando soh procura por pacotes no cache q o comando apt-get update gera
<HotBit> MarconM, outro, nossa, eh  o mediaplayerclassic?
<MarconM> entendeu
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> quase
<HotBit> MarconM, deu front-end complete, 2 linhas e terminou ok?
<MarconM> aqui tambem
<MarconM> HotBit: entao se tiver plugin vai ser outro
<MarconM> e nao dele
<MarconM> HotBit: procura na central ubuntu msm
<HotBit> MarconM, nao consigo eh achar a mida montada (do .ISO), nao sei se estou indo pleo menu errado, indo por abrir ->dvd de um diretorio....
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> instala o vlc
<MarconM> verdade
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> vem com codecs
<MarconM> HotBit: escuta o s1l3ntW4rr10r o vlc é bom
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> e lê iso
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> sem precisar monta-las
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> apt-get install vlc ^^
<HotBit> MarconM, questao eh mais simples, nao acho o file montando, nao lista em lugar algum :-(
<HotBit> MarconM, onde eh: DVD://1//DEV//DVD....
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> HotBit: usa o vlc
<MarconM> s1l3ntW4rr10r: como ele faz ... tem opção la abrir ISO
<Spiga> bom dia alguem sabe algumas empresas que vende servidores, excluindo a dell pois ja fiz cotação la.
<HotBit> MarconM, eu monto o ISO, como isso funcionar, ele fica como um drive certo? ai eu preciso achar onde abrir isso... no melhor player de forma que seja mais simples, de nao ter que ficar prourando onde esta isso, se tiver noo desktop fiica mais facil?
<HotBit> MarconM, esses que estao nao sao bons? digo os players? ja tem2 mais instalar o vlc? VLC nao eh tocador de flash?
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> com o vlc aberto é so ir em midia,abrir disco....
<MarconM> HotBit: nao
<MarconM> o vlc é bom sim
<MarconM> instala ele HotBit se voce gostar desinstala os outros
<MarconM> apt-get remove smplayer
<MarconM> \o/
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> na minha opinião o vlc é o player mais completo que existe
<MarconM> concorco com s1l3ntW4rr10r
<HotBit> MarconM, instalei o VLC mas nao acho no menu para iniciar
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> aperta ALT F2
<MarconM> e digita vlc
<MarconM> ele vai ta em aplicativos som e video
<HotBit> MarconM, nada feito nao surgiu nada
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> HotBit: aqui da certo
<MarconM> se eu abrir o terminal e digitar vlc eele tambem abri
<MarconM> mas o meu foi para o menu
<HotBit> MarconM, puxa, aki nao listou nada na lista abaixo
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> Ueh
<MarconM> HotBit: estranho
<MarconM> qual ubuntu voce esta usando
<MarconM> HotBit:
<HotBit> MarconM, pois eh aki, nao acho naa, instala algo + ?
<MarconM> HotBit: nao nao
<HotBit> MarconM, 11.04
<MarconM> tem que achar sim
<MarconM> hunmnmnm com unity
<MarconM> entra la e procura por vlc
<MarconM> na barra de procura
<MarconM> ou video
<HotBit> onde??
<MarconM> voce esta com unity ae
<MarconM> ?
<HotBit> MarconM, olha, eu nao sei dizer, unity eh o uqe a interface, nao nao lembro certos nomes tecnico....
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> o que tem a barra do lado
<MarconM> esquerdo
<MarconM> voce aperta a tecla do windows
<MarconM> e abre um tela preto com uma barra de procura
<MarconM> para voce digitar
<MarconM> e talz
<HotBit> achaei, reprodurot...vlc
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> HotBit: agora testa ae
<MarconM> para ver se foi
<HotBit> MarconM, voltamos a estaca zero, como achar o ISO montado, por que caminho
<MarconM> HotBit: voce nao vai achar a ISO montada
<MarconM> voce vai abrir a ISO
<MarconM> HotBit: joga a ISO para dentro
<HotBit> MarconM, mas o reprodutor de filmes padrao mostra, ele eh bem ruim, os outros sao melhor e de interface melhor, nao mostram?
<HotBit> MarconM, diz mostrar direto abri o ISO eh isso?
<MarconM> HotBit: ele tem umas paradas para ativar
<HotBit> MarconM, sem necessitar de montar?
<MarconM> HotBit: sim
<MarconM> q q me lembre sim
<HotBit> MarconM, ah, direto sem precisar montar ... massa da hora melhor assim
<MarconM> HotBit: eu te falei
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> ele é bom
<MarconM> mas nao tava lembrando dele
<MarconM> é muito programa na cabeça
<MarconM> ^^
<HotBit> MarconM, vamos testar e ver ate onde ele vai, ok... no mais grato pela ajuda, e desculpe o incomodo
<MarconM> nem da nada
<MarconM> =D
 * MarconM fica feliz em ajudar
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> ^^
<MarconM> HotBit: agradece o s1l3ntW4rr10r tambem
<HotBit> MarconM, eu preciso eh comessar a repasar tudo para DVD mas vai demorar pq sao cerca de 126 GB
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> s1l3ntW4rr10r: vlw \o
<HotBit> agradeço sim, se der o nick, nao consigo digiar... talvez fora do canal
<HotBit> s1l3ntW4rr10r, grato tambem por sua ajuda sobre o DVDs muito obrigado, descuilpa os incomodos, valeus
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> oks,mas conseguiu abrir o dvd?
<HotBit> s1l3ntW4rr10r, sim do file.ISO nao testei direto do drive, mas se ISO ok, o resto nao deve ter prob....
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> show...tenho certeza que vc vai curtir esse player
<HotBit> s1l3ntW4rr10r, posso pedir so mias uma ajudinha??? como krio  um atalho para que quando a caixa de abir o arquivo aparecer, tenha um atalho para a pasta:/media/FILEs/....
<HotBit> s1l3ntW4rr10r, to curtindo junto com o video, pareceme a 1 vista muito bom
<HotBit> s1l3ntW4rr10r, depois posso apagar os outros??? que nao vou usar???
<jogokol> ei turma, qnd eu entro em algum site de filme q carrega em flash o navegador costuma ficar meio pesado demais, rodar o video de maneira bizarra
<MarconM> lol
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> a primeira pergunta eu não entendi direito,e vc pode apagar sem medo os outros players que não vai usar
<MarconM> HotBit: desinstala os outros
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> apt-get remove nome do player.
<MarconM> ap-get remove " nome do player "
<MarconM> #apt-get
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> isso  ^^
<MarconM> aueahuheueaha
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> s1l3ntW4rr10r: tu lembra de algum progrma para gravar o desktop
<MarconM> para fazer video aula
<MarconM> eu tinha um muito bom
<MarconM> mas nao lembro o nome
<MarconM> =/
<HotBit> s1l3ntW4rr10r, quando eu vou no menu abrir... aparece uma caixa de dialog, pedindo para escolher o .ISO, ai eu quero um atalho nesta caixa, para: /media/FILES/Images    onde estao os .ISOs
<HotBit> s1l3ntW4rr10r, eu tenho uma particado montada como FILES...
<HotBit> s1l3ntW4rr10r, digo, eu tenho uma partição montada como FILES...
<HotBit> s1l3ntW4rr10r, uma pasta chama, Images, os .ISO estao nela, quro um atalho so para mostrar osmfiles....
<HotBit> s1l3ntW4rr10r, nao precisa, ja achei arrastando a pasta, ok, grato, valeu de ++++
<HotBit> MarconM, denovo grato D+++
<MarconM> =]
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> MarconM, gtk-recordmydesktop
<MarconM> s1l3ntW4rr10r: esse eu conheço nao gosto dele nao
<MarconM> ele nao pega a tela toda
<MarconM> tinha um outro que era otimo
<MarconM> gravava em avi
<MarconM> perfeito a qualidade
<MarconM> vou ver se elmbro e falo aqui
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> lol,se lembrar fala msm
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> pois esse ae nao grava com audio
<HotBit> algum sabe qual o melhor, se eh que tem, para fazer copias extadas de VD video originais
<HotBit> algum sabe qual o melhor, se eh que tem, para fazer copias extadas de DVD video originais, em forma de   .ISO
<HotBit> ops, alguém sabe qual o melhor, se eh que tem, para fazer copias exatas de DVD video originais, em forma de   .ISO
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> vou nessa...bom dia a todos!!
<HotBit> duvidas, sempre duvidas....: tenho 52 itens, totalizando 226,5 GB em filmes, eh confiavel te-los so no HD ou melhor passar em DVD, um DVD de qualidade, dura uns 10 anos?
<MarconM> HotBit: esses dvds sao do que
<MarconM> todos de filmes
<MarconM> PingaR0x: \o
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> HotBit: voce pode gravar sim
<MarconM> eu tenho um cd do windows aqui sp2
<MarconM> tem 9 anos de idade e esta perfeito
<MarconM> dvds de filme
<MarconM> 6 anos de idade
<MarconM> nunca tive problema
<MarconM> vai depender de como voce guarda
<HotBit> MarconM, procuro guar em estojos, mas com o tempo sei nao se dura mais q 5 anos, se vc diz, eu guardei algunms ate agora... penso em guiardar os outros, talvez para um dia se der vontade de re-assistir....
<MarconM> mas HotBit relaxa
<MarconM> daqui 10 anos
<MarconM> vai ter internet 10 vezes mais rapida
<MarconM> eu nao vejo por que ser em dvd
<MarconM> e ter 220gb
<MarconM> extrai soh o filme em boa qualidade
<HotBit> MarconM, huhauh, vc sabe se tem um COPIADOR para Ubuntu, que faz   .ISO direto do DVD ecnriptado, tipo os de locadora....
<MarconM> HotBit: cara
<MarconM> aprende a usaro comando dd
<MarconM> eu uso ele pára fazer backup da unidade
<MarconM> até do pen
<HotBit> MarconM, CMD ??? via terminal???
<MarconM> grava dvd tambem
<MarconM> sim
<HotBit> tipo da unidade, me da um CMD exemplo
<MarconM> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/home/seunome/bkp/bkp.raw
<HotBit> MarconM, DD tambem??? ou so if ...
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> HotBit: pega um dvd ae com proteção
<MarconM> e tenta usar ele ae
<HotBit> ma vai ficar em tipo RAW? tem jeito pra  ISO
<MarconM> faz esse teste para nois dois
<MarconM> HotBit: a extenção nao importa
<MarconM> mas nao sei se pode ser ISO
<HotBit> MarconM, importa pra mim, pq RAW se funcionar so no LINUX....
<MarconM> aeuaheuhaueah
<HotBit> MarconM, dd eh um prg?
<MarconM> mas voce usa linux
<MarconM> \o/
<HotBit> MarconM, mas uso Win7... tambem, depende da hora do que estou fazendo
<HotBit> MarconM, o flc roda tbm .ERAW ???
<HotBit> MarconM, o flc roda tbm .RAW ???
<MarconM> nem sei HotBit
<MarconM> dae nao sei te dizer
<HotBit> MarconM, o MCD posso trocar /home/meunome/ por /mdedia/FILES/...
<MarconM> sim
<HotBit> MarconM, ops, no CMD posso trocar /home/meunome/ por /mdedia/FILES/...
<HotBit> MarconM, ops, no CMD posso trocar /home/meunome/ por /media/FILES/...
<MarconM> HotBit: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/cdcopy.iso
<HotBit> MarconM, ainda nao entendi o /TO/ eh parte do caminho?
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> pode mudar para outra pasta
<jonatasnona> Andre_Gondim, ping
<HotBit> MarconM, legal
<HotBit> MarconM, chato q nao tem percentual de completo....
<HotBit> MarconM, para poder ir acompanhendo;....
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> HotBit: estou testando aqui tambem
<HotBit> MarconM, ISO e RAW sao iguais no formato ???
<MarconM> mas em um cd comun
<MarconM> npe
<HotBit> MarconM, npe = ?
<MarconM> nope
<MarconM> auehaauheauaa
<MarconM> nao
<MarconM> niet
<MarconM> non
<MarconM> aeuhauehaeuaheuaehuha
<HotBit> MarconM, Linux gerencia recusos melhor q Win7 copiando DVD e assistindo outro, no WIn7 faz, mas aja gargalo
<MarconM> HotBit: esse comando é tao do capeta .. q voce pode especificar até quantos blocos ele vai gravar
<HotBit> MarconM, tipo, onde vejo os ajuda dele, documnetaçao
<MarconM> man dd
<HotBit> MarconM, esse player vlc eh muito fast, passa de um capitulo a outro sem lag....
<maneta_> o lion nao sai nunca mais
<MarconM> HotBit: sim sim .. é bom msm
<HotBit> MarconM, se criar um lote padrao para perguntar um nome  e depois o termnal fosse mandadocom o cmd e iniciase a copia eh possivel?
<siouX_> bom dia
<siouX_> estou procurando montar um hotspot para o hospital, onde trabalho. Mas preciso que o hotspot seja facil de gerenciar os usuários. alguém sabe de algum pra indicar
<siouX_> ?
<HotBit> MarconM, nao tem como exibir o andamento da tarefa, tipo 000% 001%....
<HotBit> MarconM, apesar de poder ver o tamanho dando f5 na pasta destino
<HotBit> MarconM, muito bom vlc pode polar aquelas baboseiras de alguns dvds...
<Maneta> siouX_,  compra um linksys wrt54gl
<Maneta> e instala ddwrt
<Maneta> com o modulo de hostspot
<siouX_> Maneta,
<HotBit> MarconM, estanho, vendo um video parece so tem trilha de audio english
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> HotBit: nao sei se tem como ativar isso .. deve ter sim
<MarconM> mas nao sei como faz
<siouX_> como será as 'meninas' da recepção que ira distribuir usuario e senha, é facil o gerenciamento?
<Maneta> da uma olhada no ddwrt
<Maneta> é xuxubeleza
<HotBit> MarconM, rodan o teste
<Maneta> o ddwrt tem um backend web
<siouX_> vish, aqui o pessoal é mão de vaca.. queria fazer isso numa máqiuna que esta parada..rsrsrs
<Pskol> ddwrt para x86 eh pago
<HotBit> MarconM, tem algo errado, nao estou vendo o menu para selecionar audio pt
<siouX_> meu único impecilho é que quem vai gerenciar os usuário são pessoas leigas... e não posso gastar com isso..
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> HotBit: pior q nao to com dvd aqui para te ajudar
<MarconM> HotBit: depois eu vou estudar mais esse comando dd
<MarconM> é muito bom
<HotBit> MarconM, o vlc
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> PingaR0x: \o
<HotBit> MarconM, navegação...
<PingaR0x> MarconM: hiho
<Maneta> cara
<MarconM> lol
<Maneta> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Chillispot
<MarconM> PingaR0x: como q ta ... ta sumidim
<Maneta> ve se tu acha chillspot pra x86 siouX_
<HotBit> MarconM, navegação,dvd,chapter achei
<MarconM> \\o
<PingaR0x> MarconM: to sumido nao to so respondendo menos huaahuahu
<PingaR0x> MarconM: ja venho
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> ok
<siouX_> vou ve sim Maneta
<siouX_> valeu.. vou almoçar
<siouX_> =D
<marconm1> e ae galera
<marconm1> HotBit:
<marconm1> sou eu MarconM
<marconm1> =D
<marcelo> onde normalmente é salvo o java?
<PingaR0x> marcelo : /opt/java creio
<Guest46142> PingaR0x,  valeu
<Guest46142> PingaR0x,  valeu, mas nem está lá
<HotBit> como mostra da/hora aki no cannal
<HotBit> MarconM, diz
<HotBit> marconm1, diz
<HotBit> marconm1, tive de sair chamar bombeiros, fogo no terrenoo ao lago daki
<HotBit> MarconM, a copia ficou 100% sem necessidade de prg piracy
<HotBit> MarconM, so que no VLC precisa escolher o audio em pt-br quando tem
<HotBit> MarconM, teria como config audio preferencia?
<PingaR0x> Guest46142: digit aassim find / -name "java"
<xGrind> \O
<Guest46142> PingaR0x,  achei, estava dentro /usr/lib/jvm
<HotBit> marconm1, em idioma de audio preferido o qque colocar? PT-BR? Português?
<Guest46142> como faço para dar permissão para todos usuários mecherem em um arquivo?
<Mano_Chao> chmod 777 arquivo
<Guest46142> Mano_Chao,  foi mal a minha preguiçA
<Guest46142> poderia ter olhado isso no google
<Mano_Chao> com certeza   (:
<Mano_Chao> mas dah nada nao  (:
<Guest46142> Mano_Chao,  o arquivo estava com autorização para root, mudei com aquele comando, mas eu vou no nautilus ele não me liberou as opções
<HotBit> MarconM, dificl acertar tamanho do video
<Mano_Chao> Guest46142, acho que o que vc quer fazer eh mudar o dono do arquivo neh
<Guest46142> sim
<Mano_Chao> se for... o comando eh chown
<Guest46142> umm
<Mano_Chao> chown usuario arquivo
<Mano_Chao> ou eh o contrario???
<Mano_Chao> eita
<Mano_Chao> hahauhauha
<HotBit> aulguem ajuda no VLC tocando DVD como faz ajudar a visao do filme em tela chei o video fica so no centro-equerdo
<Guest46142> agora, estou tentando associar o programa ao JAVA, para ele iniciar sempre com o java, mas dá que é impossivel criar/home/usuario/.local/.share/mime.listapss:RMU2is
<HotBit> nao consigo ajustar o filme no maximo da tela no VLC
<HotBit> deixe resposta tenho de siar ok, grato.
<tkruise> HotBit,  seila, dou 2 cliques pronto
<tkruise> hahaha
 * peregrinator_six "sei la, dou 2 cliques pronto"²
<HotBit> tkruise, 2 click em que no video?
<HotBit> tkruise, como reproduz direto do DVD (unidade)
<HotBit> tkruise, sabe se tem como: o comando eh: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/media/FILES/DISKs_IMAGES/RIO_Animacao.iso   , o final nome.iso, queriar algo tipo um arquivo exec txt que pedisse um nome antes e depois iniciarsse o teminal com o coando dito mais o nome do q digitei
<HotBit> alguem me explica se tem como colar essa linha num file.txt executavel e se algo to tipo perguntar um nome e usar o nome commo nomedoarquivo.iso ,,, eu estou pensando em algo assim: input Nome:     %1 ,,, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/media/FILES/DISKs_IMAGES/%1.iso
<HotBit> esse comando DD tem limitaçõpes? copia qq DVD?
<HotBit> ano reproduzindo
<HotBit> nao reproduzindo
<tkruise> HotBit,  2 clicks no video = aqui vem
<HotBit> tkruise, usando o vlc Animação_RIO nao ta rodando
<HotBit> tkruise, usando o vlc Animação_RIO nao ta rodando, abre mas noa prossegue, faltando algum plugin?
<tkruise> nao nao
<tkruise> quer dizer
<tkruise> .iso ne
<tkruise> nem tentei rodar iso aqui no linux ainda
<HotBit> tkruise, onde instala libdvdcss ??
<tkruise> nao faço ideia
<tkruise> nem uso vlc mais
<HotBit> tkruise, nao eh so no vlc no padrao repdorutor tbm
<HotBit> tkruise, falta um tal libdvdcss
<tkruise> hmm n faço ideia ;oi
<Kakinho> Alex-Musicman, :)
<Guest46142> putz, alguém sabe como escolher uma placa de vídeo
<HotBit> onde instala libdvdcss.so.2
<HotBit> MarconM,  onde instala libdvdcss.so.2
<HotBit> marconm1,   onde instala libdvdcss.so.2
<MarconM> HotBit: sim
<MarconM> onde instala
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> cara ....
<MarconM> apt-get install libdvdcss.so.2
<MarconM> ja tentou
<HotBit> marconm1, ta dizendo que falat isso, tentando roar o VD direto (fisico) Animação_RIO
<HotBit> marconm1, ta dizendo que falta isso: libdvdcss.so.2, tentando roar o VD direto (fisico) Animação_RIO
<HotBit> marconm1, ta dizendo que falta isso: libdvdcss.so.2, tentando tocar o DVD direto (unidade) Animação_RIO
<HotBit> Maneta, ok
<HotBit> MarconM, ok
<HotBit> MarconM, Não foi possível encontrar o pacote através da expressão regular 'libdvdcss.so.2'
<marconm1> HotBit:
<marconm1> procura pelo comando q eu  te disse
<marconm1> apt-cacha search
<HotBit> MarconM, foiund: http://blog.intermol.com.br/2011/03/11/erro-libdvdcssso2-no-brasero-no-ubuntu-1010/
<marconm1> lol
<peregrinator_six> HotBit, http://ubuntued.info/multimedia-no-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal
<HotBit> ja achei antes vou testar,ok, grato pela ajuda por noew
<HotBit> peregrinator_six, vc sabe como regulariar a imgem em exibição o vlc]
<HotBit> peregrinator_six, fica no canto esquerdo do video, queria full window
<HotBit> ja esta roando, porem...
<peregrinator_six> pra full simplesmente clico duas vezes na imagem e ele automaticamente redimensiona! Só isso!
<HotBit> ajustar proporção larguraxaltura, tem como personalisar
<HotBit> mas sera que fica so na faixa?
<HotBit> valeu gente, muito bom, ta indo bem, grato pela ajuda. Legal... VLC eh bem legal...
<HotBit> o bom de tudo, bem quase tudo, eh que no linux eh de graça, sem cracks, sem serals, sem patches, virus, trojans.... obrigado "Senhor" por existir Linux, mesmo que ele seja como eu, nao perfeito
<HotBit> e de graça
<HotBit> :-)))
<HotBit> pacotes quebrados.... toobad
<HotBit> tentando usar as instruçoes em: http://ubuntued.info/multimedia-no-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal    nao consigo so erro
<HotBit> rapido opçao erra instalar cancelar
<HotBit> ufa
<ressacaafu> olá galera!
<ressacaafu> sei q a minha pergunta parece inútil
<ressacaafu> mas alguem sabe como trocar a cor da fonte do terminal?
<ressacaafu> é que acho mto ruim o term transparente e a fonte branca
<HotBit> problemas para reproduzir o DVD copiado em ISO
<MarconM> xiiiii
<Mano_Chao> tarde
<xispirito> como era mesmo o comando para ver as dependencias de um pacote instalado com dpkg?
<xispirito> já achei =)
<rmsraph> como compartilhar arquivos entre dois pcs com ubuntu
<rmsraph> ?
<Giverny> rmsraph pode criar um servidor de arquivos
<Giverny> ou usar o samba
<rmsraph> Giverny: e vc sabe um modo de criar um servidor de arquivos??? eu não quero usar o samba... =D
<Giverny> rmsraph porque não usa o apache?
<rmsraph> Giverny: eu não sei muito bem sobre esse tipo de coisa... =D como eu poderia estar usando o apache?
<Giverny> rmsraph http://focalinux.cipsga.org.br/guia/avancado/ch-s-apache.htm
<Giverny> rmsraph recomendo que você dê uma lida primeiro tanto na parte iniciante como na avançada do guia foca
<Giverny> :/
<rmsraph> Giverny: ok... obrigado... estarei lendo... =D
<Giverny> rmsraph tb tu pode criar um servidor de ftp
<Giverny> rmsraph se tu achar mais fácil
<Giverny> rmsraph com proftpd
<rmsraph> Giverny: uhmmm... tem como usar o nfs tbm né?
<Giverny> cara o céu é o limite
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> linux é feito pra servidor mesmo
<Giverny> :/
<rmsraph> iahsiuahsiuhasiuha... =D
<tkruise> http://imasters.com.br/noticia/21477/desenvolvimento/linux-30-teve-colaboracao-da-microsoft
<tkruise> depois dessa..
<tkruise> hahahaahaihahaha
<rmsraph> tkruise: aishaisuhiauhsiuahs... =D
<Giverny> tkruise foda
<Giverny> m$ tá vendo o interesse
<Giverny> no androide
<Giverny> e na comunidade
<Giverny> ;x
<tkruise> éé alguem tem que dar uma rasteira neles
<Giverny> tkruise mas tipo a intel
<Giverny> também é sabida
<Giverny> quer que nego use hardware intel pra rodar servidor linux
<Giverny> olha o tanto de contrib da Intel
<Giverny> a Redhat nem precisa falar porque tá contribuindo
<Giverny> ;x
<tkruise> Giverny,  é
<tkruise> eu nunca gostei de intel
 * tkruise do contra
<xispirito> http://techie-buzz.com/foss/microsoft-linux-3-0.html
<xispirito> nem um driver eles conseguem fazer sem por 361 patches
<tkruise> ok
<tkruise> essa noticia me aliviou
<tkruise> hahaah
<tkruise> o driver ta bixado ainda
<tkruise> aaaiaiai
<Giverny> tkruise é bom mesmo que tudo que a m$ põe a mão
<Giverny> vai a falência
<Giverny> :/
<tkruise> ah se eles entrassem de verdade em algum projeto que inclui linux
<tkruise> acho que boicotariam Giverny
<marconm1> peregrinator_six:
<annakamilla> ola, tudo bom gente
<marconm1> annakamilla: tudo sim
<annakamilla> e vc marconm1 ??
<marconm1> sim
<marconm1> annakamilla:
<marconm1> diga menina oque manda
<annakamilla> voces viram o ubuntued ??
<annakamilla> os temas
<marconm1> nao
<marconm1> annakamilla: eu uso debian
<marconm1> =]
<annakamilla> dos leitores
<marconm1> nao vi nao
<marconm1> por q
<marconm1> ja volto annakamilla
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, lá não entra desk só ubuntu não...
<marconm1> peregrinator_six: eu sei
<marconm1> =D
<annakamilla> marconm1: http://ubuntued.info/ambientes-de-trabalho-dos-leitores-6 meu primeiro print com o ubuntu 10.04
<annakamilla> marconm1: antes de ter dado aquele pau
<kasinsk> ah...
<kasinsk> como eu gostaria da vania aqui
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> bom
<kasinsk> alguem pode me dizer um atalho no teclado para chamar terminal?
<barna> kasinsk, e ai blz!
<barna> kasinsk, sou eu! eu tava no comp da minha namorada ontem!
<barna> heheheheheh
<kasinsk> a filho da mae
<kasinsk> kkkkkkkkkk
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<kasinsk> barna,  assim tu me lasca cara
<kasinsk> sim cara
<kasinsk> deixa eu me restaurar psicologicamente
<barna> eu to formatando meu pc! vou vende-lo manha!
<kasinsk> barna, de onde és?
<barna> hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<barna> bh
<kasinsk> eu to querendo comprar um mesmo
<kasinsk> pq a placa do meu queimou
<peregrinator_six> kasinsk, ctrl+alt+t
<barna> peregrinator_six, boa tarde amigo!
<peregrinator_six> barna, boa tarde patrão!
<kasinsk> peregrinator_six, vlw, só falta teu nome ser daniel
<peregrinator_six> kasinsk, não é não, então vai continuar falatando... :P
<kasinsk> peregrinator_six,  nisso não tem problema
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> queria que fosse um brother que não vejo a muito tempo
<kasinsk> mas deixa queto
<kasinsk> barna, teu nick é esse mesmo?
<kasinsk> sempre usa ele?
<barna> sim, sempre!
<kasinsk> ok
<kasinsk> barna,  seguinte
<kasinsk> barna,  aquele caminho sistema/...
<kasinsk> como voce chega lá
<kasinsk> no casa
<kasinsk> voce colocou
<kasinsk> sistema/preferencias/...
<kasinsk> mas, não vi preferencias aqui
<barna> que vc ta querendo fazer?
<kasinsk> <vania> kasinsk, sistema>preferencias>atalho de teclado
<kasinsk> lembra disso?
<kasinsk> é isso aí que quero fazer
<kasinsk> seguir iss que vce pediu
<kasinsk> isso*
<barna> kasinsk, qual ubuntu vc ta usando???
<kasinsk> o mais novo
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> me passa o comando ai pra ver versão
<barna> 1seg! vc ta usando unity, eu to usando gnome!
<kasinsk> lseg
<barna> to iniciando o ubuntu 11.04 numa maquina virtual aki pra ver como q faz!
<kasinsk> ok
<HotBit> MarconM, pq vc ta usando dois nick?
<kasinsk> barna,  =s
<HotBit> MarconM, o ISO funcionou ta tudo joia...
<MarconM> um eu to no notebook
<kasinsk> to te dando trabalho em filhote
<kasinsk> rs
<MarconM> o outro no pc da empresa
<HotBit> MarconM, Deus um pirepaque eu dei uma limpesa das instalações, dei funcionou blz
<MarconM> lol
<barna> kasinsk, quando eu entrei a primeira vez eu dei muito mais trabalho! e aki foi a minha escola de linux!
<kasinsk> HotBit, fico feliz que atingiu seus objetivos com êxito
<HotBit> kasinsk, ?
<barna> kasinsk, fico feliz em ajudar! e retribuir por toda a ajuda que ja recebi!
<HotBit> kasinsk, ah perfeito
<kasinsk> HotBit, ;P
<kasinsk> barna, como você talvez não exista nenhum por aqui
<kasinsk> kkkk
<HotBit> kasinsk, tava muito complicado pq sou novo no linux e começa kada pessoas indicar um prg diferente sabe ne;....
<kasinsk> sofri no começo
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> ok
<kasinsk> e desisti de usar ubuntu
<MarconM> HotBit: que bom q deu certo
<HotBit> kasinsk,  eu quse desisti mas agora to começando a gostar, so que horas quando eh advanced eu me perco e me frusto
<kasinsk> HotBit,  to ligado... espero eu ter tempo... poderei ajudar tb...
<kasinsk> mas, to estudando pro enem cara
<MarconM> HotBit: to indo daqui a poco eu entro
<kasinsk> ai complica estudar linux
<HotBit> MarconM, O melhor, nao sei vc leu antes, o que digitei, foi de graça
<kasinsk> HotBit, rs é cruel
<HotBit> kasinsk, onde seria bom fazer um curso de linux em minas ou interior de saopaulo
<barna> kasinsk, e HotBit temos 1 canal só pra bater papo e esse aki exclusivamente pra suporte tecnico!
<kasinsk> HotBit, isso foi uma pergunta?
<barna> kasinsk, HotBit, entrem lá! ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<HotBit> eu nao estou falando nada sobre nao suporte
<kasinsk> barna, maulz
<barna> de boa! to falando numa boa! sei que vcs tão começando!
<HotBit> barna, quem eh vc?
<HotBit> barna, perdao so nao te conheço
<barna> HotBit, como assim??
<barna> ok!
<HotBit> barna, primeira vez q te vejo aki so isso
<barna> vamos pro canal de bate papo???
<kasinsk> go
<HotBit> barna, apenas curioso em conhecer novas pessoas
<HotBit> barna, vamos
<barna> kasinsk, não ta instalado o 11.04 aki!
<kasinsk> barna, entendido
<kasinsk> barna, melhor eu aprender então a mexer em tudo por terminal(console)
<kasinsk> aos poucos
<barna> o peregrinador_six saio! ele ta usando o 11.04!
<barna> kasinsk, vai ficar aki muito tempo?
<barna> posso instalar ele aki pra te ajudar!
<kasinsk> barna, não precisa amigo
<kasinsk> fique tranquilo
<kasinsk> não quero incomodar relaxa
<barna> vou re-iniciar o modem ADLS! vou cair! mas ja volto!
<kasinsk> blz
<marconm1> alguem pode me ajudar
<marconm1> com o drive de som
<marconm1> meu microfone nao funfa
<marconm1> tem algum programa simples de gravação
<marconm1> de audio para eu testar
<marconm1> xGrind: entra no skype ae se puder
<marconm1> preciso testar aqui
<kasinsk> to sem microfone se tivesse ajudava
<kasinsk> =/
<xGrind> marconm1; to la ja
<marconm1> xGrind: para min nao ta online nao
<xGrind> ué
<HotBit> existe manual do terminal
<HotBit> ?
<Scoup> alguem sabe como modificar o fsck btrfs? alguma coisa como o tune2fs p/ btrfs? pq ele está demorando mt qd a maquina é iniciada.
<Giverny> HotBit sim
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> HotBit, agora pergunta pra ele onde conseguir
<kasinsk> vou torcer pra não ser uma pesquisa em google
<kasinsk> rs
<barna> kasinsk, conseguiu usar os atalhos?
<barna> to com 11.04 rodando aki!
<kasinsk> barna, calmae
<kasinsk> barna, lembra que paramos no sistema>preferencias>...
<kasinsk> pois é como faço pra seguir seu caminho?
<kasinsk> pois não achei preferencias
<barna> kasinsk, sim é isso mesmo!
<barna> ok, do lado esquerdo superior tem um simbolo redondo (da canonical) certo?
<barna> clica nele!
<barna> vai abrir uma tela preta com um monte de coisa certo?
<kasinsk> pode ir falando que fica transparente e da pra ir seguindo as instruções
<barna> ok!
<barna> agora clica em "mais aplicativos"
<barna> ve se aparece o "atalhos de teclado"
<barna> na barra do programas instalados
<kasinsk> eu pensava que tinha outra forma
<kasinsk> tem?
<kasinsk> ou é só assim mesmo?
<kasinsk> ja achei
<kasinsk> aqui
<kasinsk> me responde só isso
<kasinsk> =D
<barna> kasinsk, vc me pegou eu nunca usei de verdade o 11.04!
<barna> não me adaptei ao unity!
<kasinsk> hehe
<kasinsk> relaxa
<kasinsk> fica tranquilo
<kasinsk> to começando agora
<kasinsk> aos poucos vou pegando
<barna> no pc novo vou ter que instalar o 11.04, por uma questão de compatibilidade! mas vou usar o gnome classico!
<kasinsk> barna, entendo
<barna> achei o unity mais confuso q o w7!
<kasinsk> kkkkkk
<kasinsk> detalhe
<kasinsk> otimo
<kasinsk> rs
<barna> hehehheehehe
<kasinsk> barna, usei o gnome antigo e quando instalei 11.04 fiquei viajando nas mudanças
<kasinsk> drasticas
<barna> drasticas de mais pra um kra q usa gnome a 15anos!
<kasinsk> rs
<HotBit> kasinsk, qual eh melhor o Frozem ou chaos
<kasinsk> HotBit, minha opnião
<kasinsk> frozen
<HotBit> onde uso o link para baixar se de algo errado e continuar tipo download manager
<HotBit> tem no Ubuntu?
<kasinsk> =s
<kasinsk> nao sei
<kasinsk> rs
<HotBit> tem um tal de get ....
<HotBit> sei la o que
<ZandreBran> HotBit, ôlas; é o wget; interface gráfica para ele: gwget
<ZandreBran> ou no KDE, ket
<ZandreBran> ops, kget
<dtcrshr> como faz pra voltar o menu igual o padrao, com o texto aplicacoes, sistema, locais
<dtcrshr> agora ta so com um botao, tipo o iniciar e tudo aninhado
<dtcrshr> meu controle de volume ja era
<dtcrshr> e o power off / sessoes tbm foi-se
<sexpistol> mv .gconf .gconf.bkp
<sexpistol> reinicia o pc
<dtcrshr> mas acabei de criar o usuario
<dtcrshr> vo tentar mesmo assim
<HotBit> kget sera mantido ate 2012, e depois vai ter outro?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, ola ZandreBran  bemvindo
<HotBit> ZandreBran, ohje o dia aki foi meio pega sabe
<HotBit> ZandreBran, muita confisao pra pouca cois, mas acho q e meio assim mesmo, eh linux ne?
<ZandreBran> HotBit, este mantido o que quer dizer? onde viu isto?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, na instalaçao
<HotBit> ZandreBran, será mantido ate 2012 salvo me enga ...
<HotBit> ZandreBran, depois de 212 talvez venha outro prg melhor no lugar dele
<HotBit> ZandreBran, instalei via central
<ZandreBran> HotBit, não. isto que dizer que ele terá suporte na versão atual do seu ubuntu instalado até esta data.
<HotBit> ZandreBran, tem como usar u chat msn vindo do Win aki no canal?
<ZandreBran> HotBit, acho que sim; IRC é IRC.
<HotBit> ZandreBran, se eu estiver no win posso tc com as pessoas aki?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, lembro algo assim
<HotBit> ZandreBran, mas nao, faz tempo, eu usave o ICQ
<ZandreBran> HotBit, pode, mas não qual a finalidade; já que este é um canal técnico sobre Ubuntu.
<HotBit> ZandreBran, depois a MS-BOs.. vei com MSN a galetra migrou e afundou-se o ICQ
<HotBit> ZandreBran, eu sei amigo, se me permite dizer isso.:-)
<ZandreBran> HotBit, está achando o ubuntu complicado demais? muita coisa para fazer coisas simples?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, pergunto pq se de repende eu enfiar a cabeça no Ubunto e fazer um pane, pelo windows alguem pode me ajudar nao?
<ZandreBran> HotBit, não sei. eu pessoalmente não ofereço suporte gratuito para a microsoft. nada, nadica de nada. nem indicação de software para IRC :|
<HotBit> ZandreBran, nao complica nao, as vezes me sinto tabm meio tipo so, estou no Windows lembro de algo queo saber se pode sr feito, mas nao quero fazer no ato, so saber, dai quero perguntar para alguem aki do channel
<ZandreBran> HotBit, tranquilo.
<HotBit> ZandreBran, algo relativo ao Ubuntu, nao do Windows
<ZandreBran> HotBit, tranquilo.
<HotBit> ZandreBran, do Windows ou eu faço eu tenho outros canais da ms-answer
<HotBit> ZandreBran, tranquilo, mas como se faz? tipo eu nao sei usar o canal do Ubuntu no WIn seria mais um cliente IRC isso?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, eu acho legal poder contar com as pessoas que gostam (mesmo q seja so quando querem ou podem) de ajudar, seja no Win ou no Unubtu
<ZandreBran> HotBit, não sei. não uso windows faz uns 7 anos.
<HotBit> ZandreBran, uhr, bao mesmo
<HotBit> ZandreBran, um dia ficarei livre no minimo uns 80% a 99% do Windows, so uso ele para 2 coisas rodar meus app .NET e jogar mais nada, o resto ate DVD ja to copiando pelo Ubuntu
<xGrind> qual programas de notas o lubuntu usa?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, eu estou fazendo uma coleção arquivos.txt sobre comandos do Terminal, tudo que eu faço e funciona eu geroum file.txt sobre o assunto com os comandos, legal isso? ou inutil?
<ZandreBran> HotBit, já experimentou o KDE?
<Duka_Aprendiz> alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar o plugin android para netbeans?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, KDE, ano?
<ZandreBran> HotBit, não entendi? kde é um ambiente desktop assim como o gnome.
<HotBit> ZandreBran, nao sei o que sgnifica KDE, ambiente de algo ... acho que li algo assim
<HotBit> ZandreBran, ah joia
<HotBit> ZandreBran, outro tipo de interface gráfica
<ZandreBran> HotBit, se quiser; kubuntu.org
<HotBit> ZandreBran, mas eu quero acostumar com essa aki, pq quando eu atualizei para 11.04 ficou uma porcaria, me senti preso como no windows
<HotBit> ZandreBran, talvez mais a frente kuando eu estiver mais confiante no Ubuntu
<ZandreBran> HotBit, tá usando qual versão do Ubuntu? a LTS?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, 11.04 nao sei se eh LTS
<ZandreBran> HotBit, tá usando ubuntu a quanto tempo?
<HotBit> You are using Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012.
<HotBit> isso ajuda?
<HotBit> quer dizer o qeu? depois de 2012 o ubuntu some? ou atualiza algo assim
<HotBit> http://imgur.com/NwkA3
<HotBit> http://imgur.com/NwkA3 sobre o KGET
<HotBit> ZandreBran, para ser extato uns 30 dias, mas eu ja tinha tido contato com ele antes por uns 90 dias +ou- assim, so de hora, so para ver  o que era...
<ZandreBran> HotBit, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<HotBit> ZandreBran, agora que tem internet aki eu to aprendendo a usar mais e instalar os pacotes, os prg
<HotBit> ZandreBran, tem de instalar algo para virar LTS? muda oque
<ZandreBran> HotBit, legal. no inicio é uma meleca mesmo. mas depois que entende como funciona percebe como é legal e facil.
<ZandreBran> HotBit, tem este texto aqui que escrevi na página de um projeto que participo falando sobre versões do Ubuntu: http://www.linuxacessivel.org/perguntas-e-respostas/calendario/
<HotBit> ZandreBran, eu to adorando, so que quando avança demais eu me perco... ai eu fico desanimado largo pro canto volto pro Win depois de cabeça gelada eu volto, continuo ou faço outra coisa, assim aprendo mais, ate chegar onde quero
<HotBit> ZandreBran, meu, so peço uma coisa, cuidado com q me mandas, pq to abrindo... se eu me ferrar, fico chateado com tigo,ok?
<ZandreBran> HotBit, normal. quando inciei fui e vim várias vezes. até que um belo dia fiquei. mas o importante é ler tudo que aparece sobre linux e ubuntu. sem ler não tem jeito.
<HotBit> ZandreBran, bacana , saber disso
<ZandreBran> HotBit, não compreendi? são página com texto de documentação.
<HotBit> ZandreBran, intao... sem internet... sem referencias, nada vai pra frente, pelo menos no Linux....
<HotBit> ZandreBran, sobre compreendi?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, sobre o que?
<ZandreBran> HotBit, não só no linux; tudo né. a quantos anos le e fuça no windows? é a mesma coisa. não dá para pegar tudo em 30 dias. coloca ai algum bom tempo :)
<HotBit> ZandreBran, sobre os graficos indicam o que, que o 11.04 esta na faze final tipo um beta estavel ?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, beleza, so to dizendo que as vezes o pessoal pensa que eu tenho que saber tudo... :-\
<HotBit> ZandreBran, pergundo coisas basicas.... nem sempre eu lembro, e se eu pergunto e pq quero saber ja procvurei e nao achei, ou achei mas ta complicado sabe?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, Windows uso desde a vs 3.0 ::))
<HotBit> ZandreBran, ja diagramei JORNAL em DOS, um prg do rio-RJ
<HotBit> ZandreBran, tentando lembrar, chamava pC-FACIL
<HotBit> ZandreBran, era tudo na base de <FONTE: BALLALA>
<HotBit> ZandreBran, tinha de saber ate quantas colunas tamnaho delas, altura de acada espaçamento....
<HotBit> ZandreBran, usava um pC-XT
<HotBit> ZandreBran, ate que da saudades do tempo, mas nao do XT
<HotBit> ZandreBran, fosforo-verde numca mais, nem branco
<Duka_Aprendiz> alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar o plugin android para netbeans?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, hoje tudo em grafico, WysyWing
<ZandreBran> HotBit, por favor, vamos focar nas questões técnicas. isto esta ficando fora do escopo (off-topic).
<HotBit> Duka_Aprendiz, pede pro ZandreBran  acho que ele eh o mestre
<HotBit> ZandreBran, desculpa
<HotBit> ZandreBran, so queria fazer referencias, quanto ao DOS=LINUX
<HotBit> ZandreBran, quando uso o terminal elmbro do DOS isso ajuda muito
<HotBit> ZandreBran, intao
<HotBit> ZandreBran, sobre eu mudar a MBR do disco para colocar algo melhor
<Duka_Aprendiz> ZandreBran: poderia me ajudar?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, o menuzinho do Boot, da para fazer com segurança?
<barna> HotBit, pesquisa sobre grub
<HotBit> barna, ?GRUP=BOOT=MBR?
<ZandreBran> Duka_Aprendiz, ôlas. já viu isto aqui: http://www.guj.com.br/java/198820-plugin-android-no-netbeans
<HotBit> barna, mas quero ter alguma forma de garantia se der errado de nao dar mais dualboot ou incompatible  Win ter como voltar
<barna> q [e issow
<barna>  ?
<HotBit> barna, ? vc diz da uma olhada no ...
<HotBit> barna, grub
<HotBit> barna, grub eh o que?
<HotBit> barna, nao eh o que controla o boot do linux
<ZandreBran> Duka_Aprendiz, achei isto aqui tb: http://igorqueiroz.net/linux/instalando-plugin-android-no-netbeans-linux.html
<HotBit> barna, eu queria mudar isso, ta uma tela cor de fundo Vinho
<Duka_Aprendiz> ZandreBran: ps, mas ta dando erro qnd crio um projeto novo
<barna> HotBit, grub é aquela tela q aparece na inicialização perguntando qual OS vc quer iniciar!
<HotBit> barna, isso! eh ai que ta o prque
<HotBit> barna, preciso mudar a cor de fundo ou trocar por algo melhor, ta fei ilegivel...
<ZandreBran> Duka_Aprendiz, mas ele está achando a plataforma do android?
<HotBit> barna, so q, eu tenho dois SO, Ubuntu e Win7
<Duka_Aprendiz> ZandreBran: sim
<barna> HotBit, tenta instalar o pacote grub-splashimages
<HotBit> barna, to meio receioso de mudar o MBR e dar uma imcompatibiilidade eu detonar o boot do win
<ZandreBran> Duka_Aprendiz, exibe algum erro?
<barna> HotBit, vc tem um livecd do ubuntu ai?
<HotBit> barna,  grub-splashimages, como, no terminal
<HotBit> barna, nous. so CD ubuntu .904
<HotBit> barna, nous. so CD ubuntu 9.04 original
<barna> no terminal seria sudo apt-get install grub-splashimages
<barna> serve! com ele vc consegue recuperar o grub se der erro!
<HotBit> barna, foi o que imaginei mas pergunto para nao fazer besteira
<barna> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.phpa/topic,14614.0.html
<Duka_Aprendiz> ZandreBran: a plataforma nao ta achando
<ZandreBran> Duka_Aprendiz, neste link aqui fala justamente sobre isto: http://www.guj.com.br/java/198820-plugin-android-no-netbeans
<HotBit> barna, 404 not foyund
<HotBit> barna, 404 not found
<ZandreBran> Duka_Aprendiz, resumindo: tinha que ir em settings em setar "force https..." depois disso dei um refresh e achou as plataformas. depois disso é só ir available packages e dar outro refresh. aparecerá as plataformas do android.
<HotBit> barna, ja instalei
<HotBit> barna, devo fazer mudanças?
<barna> HotBit, vai na central de programas e procura grub2-splashimages
<barna> ele só vai mudar a tela de fundo!
<HotBit> barna, o ultimo link ta quebrao 404
<HotBit> barna, o ultimo link ta quebrado 404-not found
<barna> q link???
<HotBit> barna, vc digitou :: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.phpa/topic,14614.0.html
<barna> HotBit, tenta esse! http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforum-br.org%2Findex.php%2Ftopic%2C14614.0.html&rct=j&q=mil%20grub&ei=6cYkTt_nLszdgQf65NC-Cw&usg=AFQjCNGKrkUFXCrz_xScRCJxqOksAkR2Pw&sig2=naagcEBkTpOVf0J0OnbkNQ&cad=rjt
#ubuntu-br 2011-07-19
<HotBit> barna, umhm muita coisa para uminiciante... espero nao estar mudando nada do MBR ... xiiii
<barna> hehehehehehe
<HotBit> barna, e agora tenho onde ir escolher oque? mudar?
<barna> é facil! é so montar a partição onde ta o boot e dar o comando (no terminal) sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<barna> HotBit, kra tenho nem ideia!
<barna> nunca usei isso!
<barna> cha abrir um vm aki!
<HotBit> barna, que bom... me ferrei legal
<barna> HotBit, 11.04?
<HotBit> barna, sim
<barna> HotBit, tudo q eu vou testar, testo numa vm primeiro!
<barna> tenho 5 OS instalados em VM aki!
<HotBit> barna, eu nao uso VM
<HotBit> barna, VM=VirtualMachine ne?
<barna> sim
<HotBit> penso em um dia ter outro HD so para linux ai a coisa ferve
<HotBit> barna, seira bom usar um VM e ter os Dois SO em discos separados?
<barna> como assimw
<barna> ?
<HotBit> barna, poque fica muito complicado misturar a partiçao que uso muito para Win junto com Linux, pq o Win faz muita bagunça entende?
<barna> sim, vc instalou usando o wub?
<HotBit> barna, hd de 1TB: 80GB de Win, 800GBde dados, 100Mb de swap linux, fora o resto
<HotBit> barna, WUB ?
<barna> e onde ta instalado o ubuntu?
<HotBit> barna, naooo, so particionei, instalei windows e  linux
<barna> o ubuntu ta instalado na partição do win?
<HotBit> barna, o WIndows7 eh uma mer..da.. para instalar ele criu uma are sem particao de 100MB, tive de aproveitar para algo, pq nao deva nem para usar no WIn nem para excluir nem para montar nada, o linux aceitou, pronto
<HotBit> barna, de inico queria mover os 100MB para uma das duas partiçoes, mas nao consegui
<HotBit> barna, nao sei se esta correto 100MB de swap
<HotBit> barna, mas funcionou bem ate aki
<HotBit> barna, dai que eu pensei: Seria possivel migrar o LINUX ja como esta instalado para outra unidade física? outro HD?
<HotBit> peregrinator_six, ola e boa noite!
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<HotBit> barna, cada SO tem sua partiçao, mas o linux ficou usando uma parte dos que foi destinado a DADOS na 2a partiçao entede?
<peregrinator_six> barna, diga lá meu patrão, beleza...?!
<tkruise> veremos se o openSuse é gostosao mesmo
<HotBit> barna, entao volta a pergunta, posso uar um VM, que beneficios terei, posso trocar SO sem dar BOOT? Quanta RAM seria preciso para isso?
<HotBit> ZandreBran,  , entao volta a pergunta, posso uar um VM, que beneficios terei, posso trocar SO sem dar BOOT? Quanta RAM seria preciso para isso?
<barna> deu pau aki!
<HotBit> barna, XIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<peregrinator_six> barna, ta usando janelas escondido né safado...?! :P
<HotBit> barna, intao se eu tiver usado isso aqui?
<HotBit> barna, como eu sei?
<HotBit> barna, eu nao sei consertar o MBR... veja la o que ....
<HotBit> :-\
<barna> minha conexao ta caindo toda hora!
<barna> provavelmente vc instalou o ubuntu dentro do win!
<HotBit> ah pq vc ta hackeando alguem
<barna> ai eu num sei kra, eu nunca usei isso!
<HotBit> barna, nao,
<barna> nops, a conexao q ta ruim mesmo!
<HotBit> barna, talvez expliquei errado
<shallwe> boa noite galera
<shallwe> alguém sabe um programa ou linha de comando para ver voltagem e temperatura da cpu?
<HotBit> barna, veja o link   http://imgur.com/jE7yS
<barna> certo! vc fez uma partição de 23gb ext4! é nessa partição q ta instalado o ubuntu!
<barna> HotBit, abre um terminal e digita sudo fdisk -l e pastebin o resultado!
<barna> !pastebin | HotBit
<ubottu-br> HotBit: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Andre_Gondim> shallwe, http://www.dragteam.info/forum/informacoes-dicas-e-tutoriais-geral/30156-monitorizar-temperatura-cpu-ubuntu.html
<darouca> Boa noite galera... Tudo bem?
<HotBit> barna, eu te mandei o link de grafico da UNIDADE
<barna> boa noite!
<HotBit> barna, vc pegou?
<darouca> Alguém conhece alguma ferramenta para mandar e-mail para vários e-mails pelo Ubuntu Server?
<shallwe> Andre_Gondim, obrigado já estou verificando :D
<barna> HotBit, sim!
<HotBit> http://imgur.com/jE7yS
<gabezao> darouca,
<HotBit> barna, entao pq dar o cmd? nao tendi
<gabezao> vc tem um servidor de e-mail?:
<darouca> gabezao, Opa...
<darouca> gabezao, Sim... tenho...
<barna> HotBit, mas ok! com o live cd vc recupera o grub de boa!
<gabezao> nesse ubuntu server darouca ?
<darouca> Preciso só de uma ferramenta que envie o mesmo
<darouca> gabezao, Sim
<gabezao> faça um shell script
<gabezao> q mande...
<HotBit> barna,  se de pau posso usar o CD do linux de install? seria isso?
<HotBit> barna, nao tenho cd live
<darouca> gabezao, Existe alguma outra solução? Que puxe um .txt com 5 mil contatos?
<HotBit> barna, eu que tenho de gravar UM CD LIVE?
<gabezao> só fazer um shell script q leia esses 5 mil contatos darouca
<gabezao> seria a melhor soluçao mesmo
<darouca> gabezao, Sim... Digo... Algo mais simples... Pois o usuário não vai coseguir isso... Exemplo: Um programa pro Ubuntu "normal" que envie usando esse server
<HotBit> barna, o que eh um CD-LIVE ?
<gabezao> AGORA VOCÊ MUDOU O CENÁRIO
<gabezao> aoehaoohaeohaohahoeao
<HotBit> barna, CD de recuperação?
<gabezao> darouca, pior q eu nao sei ;/
<darouca> gabezao, Valeu... ;)
<gabezao> da pra fazer em PHP+MYSQL
<gabezao> e mandar o user via web
<gabezao> nao é dificil tb
<gabezao> só trabalhoso
<HotBit> ZandreBran, veja se esta OK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/646899
<HotBit> barna, http://paste.ubuntu.com/646899
<HotBit> barna, mas mostra Win95? ta certo eh so questao de mostrar?
<barna> sim! é assim mesmo!
<barna> HotBit, o cd de instalação do ubuntu é o livecd!
<HotBit> barna, intao nao mudei nada nao?
<barna> nao!
<HotBit> barna, que tenho e Ubuntu 9.10 que eu pedi pela WEB (legal veio)
<barna> com o cd de instalação do 9.04 vc consegue rodar o ubuntu direto do cd!
<HotBit> barna, achei que nem iao ligar, dias depois 100% gratis nem frete.... muito legal
<HotBit> barna, com capinha e tudo
<HotBit> barna, muito lento direto do CD so se for emergencia ne?
<HotBit> barna, por ele eu recuperaria se necessario o boot do Win7   ???
<barna> então, lembra q quando vc coloca ele no drive e re-inicia o comp, ele te pergunta se vc quer testar o ubuntu sem mudar nada no seu sistema???
<ZandreBran> HotBit, vc está usando algo muito velho. porque não coloca o 10.04 ou o 11.04? o 9.10 está muito defazado.
<HotBit> barna, sei sim ja fiz rodar direto do CD leva horas....
<barna> vc recupera o grub! que é gerenciador de boot!
<HotBit> ZandreBran, eheh uso o 11.04
<barna> eu sei, hoje ja grave 3 cds desses e to tomando um pau pra instalar o ubuntu num pc aki!
<HotBit> ZandreBran, 9.04 eh o disco original por onde eu comecei tudo, fiz os updates
<barna> vo testa a Vm ali, ja volto!
<HotBit> ZandreBran, vc quer me dixar eh pirado ne... eheheh... resintala tudo HotBit re-instala....
<barna> NOSSA! q grub boiola! com o fundo roxo!!!!
<HotBit> ZandreBran, vamos com calma, assim eu eu amadurecer no UBUNTU penso instalar vs 64bits
<HotBit> barna, viu que coisa eca?
<barna> nunca tinha visto! eu só tava usando o 11.04 em VM sem dual boot!
<HotBit> barna, tem como mudar isso?
<HotBit> barna, no mino colocar fundo preto fica mais egivel
<barna> kra vou descubri! pq essa semana vou migrar pro 11.04!
<HotBit> ?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, eu posso colocar mais um HD, pequeno so para o LINUX, 11.04 e migar tudo, ou terei  de reinstalar tudo outra vez....
<HotBit> ZandreBran, pensado ate final do ano, por mais um HD so para rodar UBUNTU, para ficar longe de DADOS, principalmente pq as vezes o Windows fica mei doidado depois que saio do Ubu e entre nele...
<Animadversor> hi ubunteros!
<HotBit> boa noite para quem chega!
<Animadversor> opa
<Animadversor> aqui tem gente!
<Animadversor> seres humanos!
<HotBit> tem sim
<HotBit> humanos nao sei, ma unbuteros sim!
<barna> HotBit, hoje eu transferi o meu ubuntu (completinho) pra um hd externo! coloquei o hd em outro pc e to usando eu meu ubuntu agora num outro pc!
<Animadversor> ui
<Animadversor> eu ontem instalei arch linux aqui
<HotBit> barna, me ensina a fazer isso! bem simples?
<Animadversor> ta bunitinho
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ola, boanoite seja bemvindo
<barna> mais ou menos!
<barna> HotBit, kra é melhor eu te ensinar quando vc for fazer!
<HotBit> barna, +ou-? demora? tem que fazer montao de cmds
<HotBit> barna, certo se vc tiver aki....
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: koe grande!
<HotBit> barna, mais eh so curiosidade para ir me preparando....
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: como vai sua filhinha
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, fala ae meu amigo, meu tipo um, tutor....
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tudo bem, obrigado por perguntar...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sua filha ta tipo um tutor?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ah ta
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, hoje o treco aki foi um trem-de-doido
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: manda ae q ta pegando dessa vez
<RenatoSilva> RenatoSilva: ontem tb foi doido, apaguei um arquivo importante, foi sinistro pra recuperar
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tava de manha resolvendo (tentando) o que fazer para ver filmes em DVD e copiar... ja ta feito
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sinistro
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: conseguiu resolver?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, intao, de repende, to cheirando fumaça ate agora....
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: cheirando fumaça?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, filmes, sim.....
<Animadversor> Oo
<RenatoSilva> o que é cheirar fumaça HotBit
<Animadversor> kkkk
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ate agora nem bando tomei, to vendo um lance aprender migrar o Ubuntu para outro HD futuramente....
<Animadversor> desliga a fonte cara
<HotBit> Animadversor, nao eh PC eh real FOGO!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao guardou aquele video do dd?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sim, so que nao tava dando certo faltava ums plugin acho
<palladin> ^^
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, o DVD RIO_ANIMAÇão tava copiando so ate 1,5GB e parava
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao conseguia nem assistir o video....
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao sei o q estava errado.... sei que depois que deram uma forca aki, foi....
<palladin> com força foi........
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, acho melhor usar o prg do linux ao invez de CMD DD, pq tem que abrir o terminal....
<HotBit> força eh modo de expressao,....
<HotBit> digo que deram ajuda no canal....
<palladin> vc faz o q kiser com q é seu
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ai tive de baixar outros player ate chegar no VLC, que funcionou
<barna> HotBit,  vc baixa o gparted live cd! inicia ele, vai pra hd q vai receber a copia do ubuntu, apaga ou redimenciona o espaço do hd pra caber a partição do ubuntu q vc ja tem (no seu caso 23gb), volta pro hd onde ta o ubuntu, clica com o direito do mouse na parição que quer copia e clica em copiar! volta pro hd que vai receber a copia, clica no espaço e clica com o direito e colar!
<barna> caio d novo a net aki!
<HotBit> barna, simpliciar: eu baixo o gparted, seleciono o a partiçao de 23gb e mando copiar para o HD NOVO?
<HotBit> barna, copiar e colar como se fosse um simples arquivo eh isso?
<barna> sim, é copiar e colar! e esperar!
<barna> HotBit, não é a solução mas ja ajuda! http://ubuntued.info/de-um-visual-mais-bonito-ao-grub
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o gparted eh um gerenciador de partições como o fdisk, mas este é cmd line e aquele é visual, prático
<HotBit> barna, ja vou deixar instalado
<barna> num adianta tar instalado, pq vc tem estar com a partição desmontada! tem q ser por livecd!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, certo, como quase tudo no linux, assim, a interface eh so para mandar um cmd para o sistema?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, "por baixo dos panos"
<xispirito> tudo se resume a syscalls...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sobre seus problemas com vídeo não pesquei muito bem mas assim vou te dar minha opinião pessoal. Eu procuro a solução mais intuitiva, gráfica, fácil de lembrar possível, ao invés de ficar hackeando toda hora o sistema ate ele virar uma salada de scripts saca? De repente vc concorda...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, acertou 100% do que eu penso
<barna> HotBit, kra aki tem o solução, só falta entender como fazer!
<Animadversor> cmd? o que é cmd??
<barna> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Set%20menu%20font%20and%20highlight%20colors
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, acho melhor o brasero
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: antigamente era notável esse negócio de "por baixo dos panos", tipo às vezes vc até via uma janela de shell aparecendo junto com uma app gráfica. Hoje em dia eu não sei como está. Por exemplo, não sei se o gparted usa o fdisk por baixo, ou se são nada a ver um com outro, ou sem ambos usam a mesma "dll" (no linux eh "so")
<HotBit> Animadversor, eu abrevie cmd digo comando linha de comando do terminal
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, intao pode ser....
<Animadversor> uhnn
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, mas tem horas que tipo faz update ele mostra tudo que ta indo pelo terminal nao eh?
<Animadversor> update? rsrs
<HotBit> noooosssaa
<Animadversor> desculpem a nubisse galera
<Animadversor> é que tem coisa grega ai pra mim
<Animadversor> acostumei com o arch
<HotBit> vamos ser praticos, nao aguento de dor nas juntas e tendoes, digitar tudo as vezes cmd eh mais curto, update mais curto que atualização....
<HotBit> Animadversor, nada pessoal
<barna> !offtopic | HotBit Animadversor
<Animadversor> poderia falar apenas up
<ubottu-br> HotBit Animadversor: Essa conversação não faz parte do contexto do canal. Off-topic é no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<HotBit> foi mal
<Animadversor> =/
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, como eu faço para o VLC ficar na confgiruação tamanho do video como eu quero?
<HotBit> ops fechei o canal
<HotBit> tenho um canal que esta abrindo junto o xchat como eu removo, esqueci
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: faz update? nao sei do que vc fala... deve ser no synaptic, ele mostra como esta sendo a saida dos comandos
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o synaptic eh um exemplo que usa uma outra app cmd line por baixo (ao menos principalmente)
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, eh no synaptic
<Andre_Gondim> HotBit, usa o xchat?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, mas para o leigo, ate eh legal ver (eu adoro) as linhas de cmds passar....
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, posso ver se algo ta indo bem ou errado certo?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sim xchat pq o pidgin foi pro brejo e nao voltou
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, o xchat e mais limpo.
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, detestei o pidguin
<barna> HotBit, descubri como mudar a cor de fundo do grub no 10.04, acredito q rola igual no 11.04!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, aproveita vc sabe tirar um canal que esta abrindo unto com este?
<xGrind> pidgin é bom pra msn. pra IRC, é melhor usar XChat
<barna> vou terminar uma coias aki e vou testar na vm!
<HotBit> barna, como?
<Animadversor> eu quero dizer que concordo, xchat é melhor. mais estou com medo de levar advertencia
<Coringao> ola amigos, alguem pode me dar um help sobre o firebird
<barna> HotBit, manja de ingles? http://paste.ubuntu.com/646918/
<Animadversor> firebird? banco de dados?
<HotBit> barna, um kadinho so
<barna> é so ler com calma q vc vai entender!
<Coringao> ele esta funcionando o firebird belezinho no servidor, mas quando vai desligar ou reiniciar ele nao funciona mais
<Coringao> ai tenho que ficar fazendo isto manual
<barna> HotBit, da até pra colocar uma imagem de fundo!
<Animadversor> modulos estão la no rc?
<Coringao> alguem pode me ajudar sobre como nao acontecer isto?
<HotBit> barna, so nao entendi onde....
<barna> HotBit, no terminal: sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<HotBit> que coisa eu fecho o xchar tempo todo
<Andre_Gondim> Coringao, talvez não esteja subindo na inicialização, não?
<Coringao> Animadversor: to aqui tentando ver como faz pra o firebird subir no sistema sem que ele pare de funcionar
<Coringao> Andre_Gondim: isto mesmo amigao
<Coringao> estou aqui na empresa e eles tem um debian 6 como server e o firebird 2.1 super instalado nao pelo o repositorio do debian e sim pelo arquivo compactado em tar.gz
<HotBit> barna, nao achei a estrutura /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<ZandreBran> Coringao, ôlas, não manjo muito deste banco; mas porque não coloca o start dele no rc.local?
<barna> ixi! pera 10min q num posso iniciar a vm agora!
<HotBit> Animadversor, tem um canal de chat fora do ubuntu esquei qual eh
<ZandreBran> Coringao, gambiarra né. mas ao menos até encontrar uma solução não precisaria ficar subindo manualmente.
<Coringao> ZandreBran: fiz aqui... ele sobe, mas nao funciona
<Andre_Gondim> Coringao, tenta sudo update-rc.d firebird defaults
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, como chama o channel fora do ubuntu off-top
<barna> HotBit, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic?
<HotBit> barna, vc matou dois com uma cajadada...
<barna> hehehehehehehe
<HotBit> barna, repsondeu o off-topic e ainda ajudaou a remover o inveliz do outro canal de games
<HotBit> barna, the hero
<barna> pronto, iniciando a vm!
<Coringao> Andre_Gondim: comando nao encontrado  digitando: "update-rc.d firebird"
<Andre_Gondim> Coringao, é que tu instalou via tar.gz, né? então joga no rc.local ou procura como criar um script de inicialização para adotar o padrão
<Coringao> Andre_Gondim: aham
<Coringao> Andre_Gondim: no repositorio tentei fazer funcionar
<Coringao> mas nao funcionou
<Coringao> Andre_Gondim: ja via tar.gz funcionou de prima
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; tenho uma duvida aki. pra que serve a pasta /opt ?
<Coringao> mas logo que dou um logof ja perde tudo
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, é onde ficam programas proprietário em geral
<Coringao> ai tenho que fazer de novo pra que funcione
<xGrind> tendi
<ZandreBran> xGrind, http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#OPTADDONAPPLICATIONSOFTWAREPACKAGES
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; mas tipo. qndo baixa o ff 5.0.1. como faz pra instalar ele? o thunderbird no site ja tem o 5 no site
<xGrind> keria instalar ;/
<Coringao> Animadversor: eu instalei o "chkconfig" nao sei se conhece
<HotBit> barna, onde eu mudo so a kor?
<Coringao> ele ate mostra que o firebird esta no "service" on
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, isso vale por exemplo para o Google Earth
<HotBit> barna, nao achei a linha dentro do os_debian
<Coringao> mas nas estações nao sobe
<HotBit> debian os theme controla o que o boot?
<barna> HotBit, deu errado aki! ele é diferente do 10.04!
<HotBit> tema do boot eh isso?
<HotBit> mas se vc mudar so a linda da cor?
<HotBit> barna, ou eese  arquivo nao eh do 11.04?
<barna> HotBit, no 11.04 sim, so diferente!
<HotBit> barna, eu te falei que nao achava a linha da WBE no file
<HotBit> barna, seria : BACKGROUND_CACHE=".background_cache"
<HotBit> barna, trocar pelo imagem ?
<HotBit> barna, seria : BACKGROUND_CACHE="suaimagem?"
<HotBit> barna, acho que vc tem que colocar so o nome da imagem dentro das apas indicando o path tbm
<HotBit> barna, seria : BACKGROUND_CACHE="/media/images/isto.jpg"
<HotBit> barna, ou algo assim?
<barna> HotBit, calma, calma, tb num sei fazer to testando! mudei sem querer a cor das letras!
<barna> hehehehehehehe
<HotBit> barna, logo no inicio do arquivo qyue vc pediu eu abrir
<HotBit> barna, tem uma linha
<HotBit> barna, assim: NOTE: This MUST BE A DOTFILE to avoid confusing it with user-defined images.
<HotBit> barna, a debaixo dela
<HotBit> barna, quer dizer o que?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ja to fiando cansado demais por hoje....
<LACabeza> aew galera gente fina
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tc de muita coisa e nao se resolve nada... so falaçao
<HotBit> LACabeza, ola boa noita
<LACabeza> eu to pensando em estudar redes, dns, proxy e essas coisas...
<LACabeza> mas só tenho 1 note
<LACabeza> sera que da pra estudar essas coisas usando maquinas virtuais?
<LACabeza> tipo, eu crio uma rede pra testar... não sei
<LACabeza> qq vcs acham?
<ZandreBran> LACabeza, ôlas, dá para brincar com as VM usando-as no modo bridge na conexão. ele simula como se fosse outra máquina na rede.
<ZandreBran> LACabeza, mas não sei o quanto pode avançar tecnicamente nisto.
<LACabeza> sim, eu ja uso assim para trabalhar, tenho um win rodando legal
<HotBit> ZandreBran, VM precisa de mais RAM, ou ele faz tipo um swap... algo assim para mudar de OS....
<LACabeza> mas a questão pega mesmo nos dns, proxy, e etc
<LACabeza> por eu realmente ser noobão, eu num sei nem o que seria preciso para criar um ambiente de testes
<LACabeza> por mais que eu li sobre, ainda não assimilei o conteúdo...
<ZandreBran> HotBit, a área de troca (swap) é para quando a memória fisica estiver cheia ele começa a trabalhar com armazenamento conjunto no disco; tipo descarregando da memória para o disco o que está em seu cache.
<LACabeza> e estou certo que só vou conseguir após ver funfando
<ZandreBran> HotBit, mas precisa de RAM sim. mas tudo depende do que vai fazer.
<LACabeza> bem,vou tentar aqui
<HotBit> ZandreBran, eu sei, foi por isso q perguntei, pq como vai rodar dois ou mais SO com 4GB de ram ou menos, pq quando iniciar o Win7 por exemplo vai consumir mais memoria ou nao?
<ZandreBran> LACabeza, é mecher para ver até onde dá para ir. mas acho que dá para brincar legal.
<ZandreBran> HotBit, você determina quanto quer de memória para a VM.
<HotBit> ZandreBran, to sendo intruz na conversa pq me interessou esse lance de VirtualMachine, ja li disso um pouco....
<HotBit> ZandreBran, mas como, determina, nao eh o tanto fisico?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, ou o VM eh so tipo um mini gerente?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, que ocupa poquinha RAM?
<ZandreBran> HotBit, nas configurações da máquina virtual você fala que por exemplo terá 1Gb reservado para ela.
<HotBit> ZandreBran, seu reservar 1Gb de RAM para VM acabou-se tudo ....
<ZandreBran> HotBit, tem quanto de RAM ai?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, nao pode ser so ums 2MegaBytes???
<HotBit> ZandreBran, fisica 4GB, mas o linux e o Win so dizem que podem usar 3,2
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: cheguei atrasado...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: desculpa to no #bash resolvendo uma coisa
<barna> HotBit, consegui!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: lendo desde "mas para o leigo..."
<HotBit> ZandreBran, ate hoje nao acertei.... acho que algo no Hardware ta usando ums 800 Mb
<HotBit> barna, ?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, normal ok
<barna> HotBit, se vc instalar o kernel-pae no seu comp ele le os 4gb de ram!
<HotBit> barna, Kernel-pae de 64Bits?
<xGrind> alguem ae com chromium?
<barna> HotBit, no terminal: sudo gedit /lib/plymouth/themes/default.grub tem uma linha q ta 30,0,40 deixa 0,0,0 e salva!
<ZandreBran> xGrind, tenho ele instalado aqui
<barna> HotBit, depois no terminal vc digita: sudo update-grub
<barna> e pronto! to tudo preto!
<xGrind> ZandreBran; eu gosto msm é do firefox, mas acho ele meio lento perto desse chromium
<xGrind> ta com qual versao ae?
<barna> HotBit, é um kernel pra sistema 32bits ler mais de 3gb de ram!
<HotBit> barna, mas nao pode ser TUDO black
<barna> HotBit, KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK tudo não, só o roxo q virou preto!
<HotBit> barna, nao sei do que, pq como
<HotBit> barna, 0,0,0 eh tudo preto, ou nao?
<HotBit> barna, nao seria 15,0,0
<ZandreBran> xGrind, http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty-updates/chromium-browser
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: kra pelo que to vendo vc ta com problema no grub ne? do 10.10 pro 11.04 a tela mudou e ficou vinho, letra pequena nao eh isso?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eu tb passei por isso!!
<ZandreBran> xGrind, mas meu browser padrão é o rekonq do KDE 4.6.5
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o que vc quer mudar exatamente?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sudo gedit /lib/plymouth/themes/default.grub
<barna> HotBit, que cor vc quer colocar???
<xGrind> ZandreBran; eu nao gosto do KDE. prefiro xfce \o
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eu achei uma parada de uma unica linha que faz o grub ficar igual era no 10.10, se te interessar posso TENTAR achar...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o que vc quer mudar exatamente? explica eh high level
<barna> RenatoSilva, eu me interesso! como faz?
<ZandreBran> xGrind, parece que só eu estou amando o kde :O
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, mudar o fundo de vinho para black e letras brancas...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc quer voltar pro menu antigo preto e branco, eh 1 linha só? vc ja cagou demais os arquivos ae?
<barna> !palavao | RenatoSilva
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'palavao' not found
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao sei, como vc sabe sou novo  nao sei o q estou fazendo, parece ser a coisa certa....
<barna> !palavrao | RenatoSilva
<ubottu-br> RenatoSilva: Por favor não fale palavrões no Canal. Leia http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: isso, quando eu vi aquela coisa vinho e letra pequena achei uma merda, alguem do nada me deu uma linha non-sense que funcionou!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ai o menu voltou a ser como era no 10.10 entendeu?
<barna> !palavrao | RenatoSilva
<HotBit> !palavrao | HotBit
<ubottu-br> HotBit, por favor veja minha mensagem privada
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc ja estragou muita coisa ae tentando consertar o grub?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ou esta no ponto zero?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao, eu nao de cmd nenhum aindao
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, so quero mudar a cor mais nada...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, esse fundo vinho ficou muito feio e quase ilegivel
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: entao o grub ta bonitinho quietinho como depois do upgrade, certo? ok deixa eu tentar achar a linha pra vc
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, a linha nao eh essa?
<xGrind> ZandreBran; kk
<CasTro> ola!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: que linha????
<HotBit> barna, mana a linha outra vez
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: essa qual??
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ja mandei
<LACabeza> qual é a desse palavrao?
<HotBit> sudo gedit /lib/plymouth/themes/default.grub tem uma linha q ta 30,0,40 deixa 0,0,0 e salva!
<HotBit> so que nao eh 30,0,40 eh 40,0,30
<HotBit> alias 44,0,30
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: descomenta a linha GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: descomentar eh tirar o '#' do início da linha
<barna> HotBit, aki eu deixei tudo 0 e ficou preto!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: reboota e seja feliz com sua tela preta e branca
<armando> como instalo o msn no ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: por precaucao, antes de rebootar de um sudo update-grub, nao lembro se eh necessario....
<RenatoSilva> armando: impossivel
<HotBit> RenatoSilva,  GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480, posso por 1920x1080 ?
<RenatoSilva> armando: tem amsn, e pidgin, e outros
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mexe apenas nessa linha: GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<armando> amsn nw abre
<barna> RenatoSilva, sempre é necessario!
<RenatoSilva> armando: alem de ser uma bela porca****
<RenatoSilva> armando: tenta pidgin
<armando> rssssssssss
<RenatoSilva> armando: mas nao tem cam
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, Done, vou rebootar se eu nao entrar mais, ja sabe, eu perdi... volto ja, se der ok
<RenatoSilva> barna: o q é sempre necessário?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: pera
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, pq?
<armando> vou tentar obrigado
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: se nao entrarm entra no windows e entra no irc pela web: http://webchat.freenode.net
<barna> RenatoSilva, update-grub
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, como faço para conttar vc
<RenatoSilva> barna: eu fiz aqui, talvez nao seja pro default/grub, nao relatou q tava lendo esse arquivo...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: contar?
<peregrinator_six> alguem poderia me dizer se é possivel remover o ubuntu software center...?!
<barna> eu fiquei lendo o script e fui interpretando ele até chegar naquele arquivo e mudei os valores! deu certo tb!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: entra nesse site, eh intuitivo, eh um cliente irc pelo browser entendeu?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mas vai dar certo sim, tenha fé rs
<RenatoSilva> barna: nao sei do q vc ta falando....
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, vou descompactar um file rar... pera
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: que rar eh esse
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, depis, vou reboot jajaj
<HotBit> tejá fui
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, apareceu um erro mas nao de para ler antes no boot, foi muito rapido
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, no mais voltou legal
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, taz por ai?
<MarconM> HotBit: e ae blz
<MarconM> HotBit: vou testar voltar o bkp para o pendriver q eu tinha feito
<MarconM> com o dd if=
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: to? voltou o menu preto ?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: *to.
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, voltou
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: com 3 linhas, win, linux, linux num sei o q, certo?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, deu um eerinho no inicio antes do menu mas nao consgui ler so vie error
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: antes do menu? reboota de novo e fotografa rs
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nem olhei direito, mas acho q ta como antes, so que em modo 640x480 vga
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, como antes
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ? nao sei?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, fotografia?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: com um celular, sei la
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, aaahah, ei tirar a foto.... sakei
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: a resolucao vai ficar essa mesmo acho q nao muda, so se vc quser voltar pra aquela bos*** de modo grafico de novo
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, depois apode ser amanha, pq a camera ta em cima, eu vou subir so e nao desco hoje mais
<HotBit> ja sao 23:18
<HotBit> manda a linaha do sudo denovo
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ok ok ok
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: que linha?
<HotBit> aquela
<HotBit> que vc mandou mudar
<HotBit> sudo... default
<HotBit> nao lembro
<MarconM> HotBit: ta ae
<HotBit> para mudar eeese booot
<RenatoSilva> barna: do #grub: RenatoSilva: is update-grub needed after changing /etc/default/grub? bfree__ to RenatoSilva: yes, you want to rebuild your grub.cfg, at least I presume that is why you changed your /etc/default/grub
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: koe vai querer voltar pro antigo???
<HotBit> nao
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<HotBit> e como abre o defualt?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit:  comenta/descomenta a linha GRUB_TERMINAL=console depois desse sudo
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: abre o default??? como assim???
<HotBit> #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<HotBit> siginifica o quem? 640x480 mas ta comentada
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eu sei la que isso!!!
<HotBit> se descomentar e mudar para mais resolução?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: naquele mesmo arquivo???
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: deixa eu ver
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: le o comentario da linha q te falei
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: depois le o comentario dessa linha ae
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal => GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: le o arquivo....
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, seja mais explicito nao entendi
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: kra usa seu cerebro entendeu? vou te ajudar....
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc ta editando o /etc/default/grub certo?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ja eh tarde, acho que etendi
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, disable graphic
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: # The resolution used on graphical terminal => GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, o GFX deve ser para modo grapico
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, mas perai
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ou seja, pelo que parece, essa resolucao eh so para o modo grafico (se vc comentar GRUB_TERMINAL=console)
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao tava 640x480 nem na xina, tava uns 800x600 ou 1024xalgo
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal x # The resolution used on graphical terminal
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, as letras tavam midudinhas
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao tava 640x480 talvez porque a linha esteja COMENTADA?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao ele tava emodo tipo graphic
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: se vc quiser voltar pro jeito antigo, comenta a de cima e tenta alterar essa linha da resolução, mas ve q tem mais coisa escrita no comentario
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, mas tava com mais rresolução que agora
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc nao entendeu
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, so se ele baixou para entrar em modo texto
<peregrinator_six> HotBit, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,80944.0.html
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: antes era modo grafico, e a resolucao nao era essa, era mais definida, porque essa resolucao q vc falou esta comentada (pelo menos no meu)
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao, eu so queriar reduiz a fonte das letras, se nao tem como deixa assim, mas... e o errinho
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: reduzir ainda mais???
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao to entendendo mais nada :P
<peregrinator_six> Pskol,
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: O QUE VC GOSTARIA?
<Pskol> peregrinator_six, que
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, deixe como esta, so diz ae, e o erro que apareceu muito rádipd antes do menu entrar... nao vai dar para foto....
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: dizer o q? quer que eu advinhe? hehe
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, legal na pagina WEB tem aula video ensina a clonar o HD.....
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, seila
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao tenho minima ideia do q possa ser
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, so espero que nao seja nada demais... vou rebutar denovo
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, pera ae
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: reboota de novo e ve se aparece de novo....
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, perfeito nao de erro mais
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, so mais 1?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sera que tem como? mudar o default para Win7 e nao para o Linux?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: tem sim....
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eu de um jeito bem louco mas....
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, so pq quando eu ligo e nao vou entar no linux eu nem fico por perto, as vezes
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: cola aqui $ls /etc/grub.d/
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, queria que por padraols /etc/grub.d/ls /etc/grub.
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, colei
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o $ só indica que pode rodar o comando como usuário normal, eh só um enfeite, nao eh pra digitar o $. Quando dizem #cmd, eh pq tem q rodar com sudo ou logado como root
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: cade?
<HotBit> pera vc quer o paste
<HotBit> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao eh muita coisa, vc viu a saida? eh apenas 1 linha, cola aqui diretio
<HotBit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646948
<HotBit> 2 linhas
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sobre $ # tendi
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, eu seabia do $ mas o # nao
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, bao
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, 00_header        10_linux      20_memtest86+  40_custom  README
<HotBit> 05_debian_theme  20_linux_xen  30_os-prober   41_custom
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, diga
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, me mandou listar o conteudo de /etc/.... eh issso
<HotBit> ls /etc/grub.d/
<HotBit> saida 2 linhas
<HotBit> ....
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: presta atenção, dá um ls -1 /etc/grub.d e coloca no paste, pra eu te explicar...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eh ls -1 (número 1)
<HotBit> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<HotBit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646949
<HotBit> ok
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, naum fala presta atenção... nao precisa eh que vc nao mandou usar -l
<HotBit> 23:43 too very tired
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: calma amigo....
<HotBit> sksabe
<HotBit> sekisabe
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao foi pra ofender, ooo
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, eu sei, nao ofendeu, so asustou ahahaha
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eh pra VC ENTENDER o que vc vai fazer sacou?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vai ficar melhor vc entender com -1
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, olha eh que a filha ta sozinha a horas.... tenho que subir logo
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sim -l faz lista
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ok ok
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: isso, um por linha, ta no help
<HotBit> que isso de kkkkkkkk
<MarconM> HotBit:
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o -1 (menos um, nao menos L)
<MarconM> to voltando o bkp
<HotBit> MarconM, conta pra eu rir tbm
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: esquece ele
<MarconM> 0.0
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, centro -1
<HotBit> eu uso óclus
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: repara so que os arquivos sao listados em ordem alfabetica, certo [s/n]?
<HotBit> eu uso óculus
<RenatoSilva> MarconM: sem ofensas
<HotBit> -1 e -l é quase =
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sim
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eu nao uso e eh quase igual tb, agora vc aprendeu a diferença (tá no help)
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, certo
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, so que vc mandou dar ls e nao ls -1
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: entao, o grub 2 USA ESSA ORDEM ALFABETICA pra ordenar o menu, sacastes?
<HotBit> depois vc disse ls -1 ai sim
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sim
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: desculpa falha minha, sou humano po
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, opa ,eu que pesso desculpa pela ignorancia
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: pensei melhor e passei o -1
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, intao qq tem mudar
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ok, qual a solução então? chuta ae...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, mudar os nomes?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: AEEEE!!!!!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao daria pau no linux
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eh isso mesmo!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mas com cuidado....
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, epa, palavra cuidado = perigo a vista
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, melhor nao
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, renomear o q custom?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: repara que o 10_linux ta na frente do 30_os-prober
<HotBit> sei intao seria a 41... custom
<HotBit> que refere-se ao Win7 loader
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o default em algum lugar ta o primeiro da lista, que por algum motivo que nao lembro eh o 10_xxx
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: os-prober (em ingles, "pesquisador" de OS) é o windows
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao tem um arquivo que controla quem vem primeiro ou ele simplesmente LE aas partiçoes?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao entendi
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: olha esses arquivos controlam o MENU do grub
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o nome deles controla a ordem em q aparecem
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, o boot, prioridade, como assim, o lodader do Linux le e joga o que vai encontrando?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, mas renomear isso com certeza vai dar pane no boot?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: 10_linux faz o linux aparecer primeiro na lista, E POR ALGUM MOTIVO (alguma config q nao lembro), o primeiro da lista é o default
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vai dar pane em nada, vc entendeu o q eu acabei de dizer agora? [s/n]
<HotBit> do windows seria o os-p...
<HotBit> sim a ordem dos fatores (nomes) altera o produto (menu)
<HotBit> ordem: 30-os-prober
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sim um segundinho so q te dou os novos nomes...
<HotBit> se renomear 30_os-prober
<HotBit> somente este
<HotBit> 30_os-prober para 08_os-prober
<HotBit> ou trocar (swap names)
<HotBit> 10_linux com 30 os....
<HotBit> 10linux to xxx
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: http://pastie.org/2234999
<HotBit> 30 os-prober to 10_linux
<HotBit> ta mais como vou renomar isso assim...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: assim, vc tem que mv 30_os-prober 10_os-prober
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: tudo com sudo acho
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, mv nao vai mover?
<RenatoSilva> s/acho/99%
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vai renomear
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, mv nao eh comando de movimento
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vai mover para um outro nome, eh doido assim mesmo
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, pq MV eu pensei em MOV moviemnto sabe
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: em vez de mv arquivo /destino, vc pode fazer mv arquivo novo_nome, que eh o modo de renomear arquivos no linux
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: le acima, tb serve, mas aqui agora eh pra renomear so
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, mas pera ai, tem que renomar todos?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mv 30_os-prober 10_os-prober
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, intao tem que renomear um a mum para outro nome antes?
<HotBit> ou nao vai dar conflito de nomes iguais
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mv 30_os-prober 10_os-prober
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mv 10_linux 20_linux
<HotBit> renomear 10_linux para algo como 10x
<HotBit> atata
<RenatoSilva> HotBit:  mv 20_linux_xen 30_linux_xen
<HotBit> eh isso que eu tava tentando dizer
<RenatoSilva> HotBit:  mv 20_memtest86+ 30_memtest86+
<HotBit> mv 30_os-prober 10_os-prober
<HotBit> mv: impossível obter estado de "30_os-prober": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<RenatoSilva> da um ls, o arquivo ta la?
<RenatoSilva> vc ta dentro da pasta?
<RenatoSilva> no seu paste ta 30_os-prober
<HotBit> errado eh o comando tem que informat a pasta ou dar um cd/ etc....
<RenatoSilva> perigo!
<RenatoSilva> se vc esta em /etc e faz mv grub.d/30_os-prober 10_os-prober, vc percebe a cagada q vc vai fazer, certo?
<HotBit> nao nao estou em etc
<HotBit> dai o prob
<RenatoSilva> só dá um cd /etc/grub.d antes de fazer o mv
<HotBit> to tentanto mas nao aceita
<RenatoSilva> sudo -i
<HotBit> pronto ok
<RenatoSilva> com sudo -i?
<HotBit> la via:mv 30_os-prober 10_os-prober
<HotBit> pode?
<RenatoSilva> pode
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mv 30_os-prober 10_os-prober
<HotBit> permissao negada
<HotBit> sudo -i?
<RenatoSilva> bota sudo antes de tudo
<RenatoSilva> ou sudo -i q vc loga como root
<HotBit> ok]
<HotBit> ok
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mv 30_os-prober 10_os-prober
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mv 10_linux 20_linux
<RenatoSilva> HotBit:  mv 20_linux_xen 30_linux_xen
<RenatoSilva> HotBit:  mv 20_memtest86+ 30_memtest86+
<HotBit> nao precisa da linha 2
<RenatoSilva> mv 10_linux 20_linux?
<HotBit> ce ta pulabndo algo ai
<RenatoSilva> que linha 2????????????/
<HotBit> vc ta fazendo uma sobreposicao em mv 10
<HotBit> nos tiramos o 30 para 10
<HotBit> agora o 10 vai para 20
<RenatoSilva> eh isso mesmo estamos mexendo apenas nos numeros dos nomes
<RenatoSilva> 30 => 10
<RenatoSilva> 10 => 20
<RenatoSilva> 20 => 30
<RenatoSilva> pra ser o menos intrusivo possivel
<HotBit> pare de tc so 1 instante para eu copiar, ok
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ok, so pra te dizer, o que diz que o default é o primeiro da lista é no próprio /etc/default/grub, linha GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<HotBit> ok feito tudo
<RenatoSilva> da um ls -1 e pasteia pra eu ver
<HotBit> intao agora o ls -1 denovo para confeirr?
<HotBit> http://pastie.org/2235053
<HotBit> se neu na fiz errado
<HotBit> o paste
<RenatoSilva> so ta faltando o README, vc deletou ou so nao mostrou ae?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao fiz nada no readme...
<HotBit> foi isso q te disse
<RenatoSilva> o seu original foi http://paste.ubuntu.com/646949/
<HotBit> pareceu me que vc tava puxando os de cima para baixo
<RenatoSilva> agora esta http://pastie.org/2235053
<HotBit> pera
<RenatoSilva> o README ta ae, no final do ls -1, certo?
<HotBit> pera ai so 1 seg
<HotBit> ta?
<RenatoSilva> vc quer dizer ta, ponto?
<RenatoSilva> "ta?" eh uma pergunta
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, o problema eh que eu acostumei ctrl+c ou ctrl+x e no terminal nao da certo
<HotBit> http://pastie.org/2235069]
<HotBit> http://pastie.org/2235069
<HotBit> http://pastie.org/2235069
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: isso ae!
<HotBit> ta? eh perguta tipo ta bom? espera um segundo ta bom?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: reboota!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: pera!!!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sudo update-grub
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, pedindo um time porque ja to a horas sem descnaso....
<HotBit> que pera?
<HotBit> qera eh fruit
<RenatoSilva> ah saquei o ta
<barna> shift+insert = crt+v e  ctrl+c eu num lembro!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ta tudo pronto
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sudo update-grub
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: reboota!
<HotBit> tudo igual a isso
<HotBit> windows 7 loadr vem bno 1
<HotBit> top
<HotBit> topo do menu ao updade
<RenatoSilva> barna: no meu eh ctrl + shift + v...
<HotBit> rebootando t+
<RenatoSilva> ok
<RenatoSilva> barna: mas acho q era shift + insert no maverick
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ok
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, solved
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, porem o linux ficou na 2a posição
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, so muda o jeito mas ta moleza
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, amanha cedo se eu lembrar faço um avi do meu PC dando boot
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, bisiu no nickserv
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, vc ta acordao?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc queria o linux onde?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: em primeiro? e o windows em segundo, mas windows default?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, onde tava o windows 7 ou seja no final de tudo, mas da no memso ta JOIA assim
<RenatoSilva> ok
<HotBit> win7 1
<RenatoSilva> vai la ver sua filha
<HotBit> lunix =2
<HotBit> so mais uma o meu nica ta sendo rejeitao pelo serv
<HotBit> nickserv
<RenatoSilva> qual msg de erro
<HotBit> This nickname is registered....
<RenatoSilva> como assim rejeitado
<RenatoSilva> a mensagem toda
<RenatoSilva> vc ta autenticado?
<HotBit>  This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<HotBit> ja tentei
<HotBit> nao quer work
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, /msg NickServ....
<RenatoSilva>  /msg NickServ identify sua_senha
<RenatoSilva> retorna o q?
<RenatoSilva> antes nao acontecia isso com vc no xchat, certo?
<RenatoSilva> o q vc mudou? :P
<HotBit>  Invalid command. Use /msg NickServ help for a command listing.
<HotBit> dese o dia que registrei o nick ta assim
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: hein? doideira! identify nao eh comando invalido
<HotBit> acho que tem que ser o ChanServ
<RenatoSilva>  /msg NickServ identify sua_senha
<RenatoSilva> TEM que funcionar
<HotBit> acho que tem que ser o ChanServ  para cancelar isso e eu refazer reg
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: melhor ajuda em ingles no #freenode
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, identify eh meu email nao?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, que saber q se foda...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ta funcionando larga
<RenatoSilva> vc tem que digitar exatamente /msg NickServ identify, depois um espaço e então sua senha
<peregrinator_six> HotBit, http://tutorial.downloadatoz.com/ubuntu-10-04-how-to-open-media-files-with-full-screen-in-vlc-by-default.html
<HotBit> eu nao nasci ontem por gentileza, nao eh que haja algo errado, so nao sei o que eh
<HotBit> vamos la denovo
<HotBit> -NickServ- Invalid command. Use /msg NickServ help for a command listing.
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao faça as coisas cegamente, leia o q vc ta fazendo: /msg = mensagem, NickServ = destinatário, "identify <senha>" é a mensagem para o NickServ que quer dizer "por favor, me identifique/me logue, minha senha é 123"
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sacastes?
<HotBit> to fazendo com ta esrioto saka
<RenatoSilva> nao sako
<HotBit> se to fazendo as cegas eu nao posso fazer melhor
<RenatoSilva> da um prinscreen e coloca no imgur.com
<RenatoSilva> http://imgur.com
<HotBit> o cmd eh como
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: kra ja te disse
<HotBit> nao eh /msg NickServ id senha
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: de onde vc tirou id?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: /msg NickServ identify <password>
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: /msg NickServ identify <password>
<HotBit> identify significa o que?
<HotBit> identidade?
<HotBit> nao da
<HotBit> da erro
<HotBit> pqp
<HotBit> fui
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: poderia ser /msg NickServ aui-maue <password>
<HotBit> foda
<HotBit> se
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: poderia ser /msg NickServ login <password>
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: poderia ser /msg NickServ weeepa <password>
<HotBit> nao ta aceitando
<HotBit> qq eu posso fazer
<HotBit> deve ser no outro canal?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mas eh /msg NickServ identify <password>
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: identify que dizer identificar-se, fazer login
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eh so uma palavra, o NickServ nao eh um cara, eh um robozinho, identify <sua_senha> diz pra ele pra vc se logar
<HotBit>  Invalid command. Use /msg NickServ help for a command listing.
<HotBit>  Invalid command. Use /msg NickServ help for a command listing.
<HotBit>  Invalid command. Use /msg NickServ help for a command listing.
<RenatoSilva> JA SEI
<HotBit> chega dessa  Invalid command. Use /msg NickServ help for a command listing.
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc esta numa janela separada com NickServ, nao eh???
<HotBit> eu sei de robos
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: e alterna com a janela aqui pra falar comigo nao eh?
<HotBit> nao sou eu
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc esta numa janela separada com NickServ, nao eh???
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: e alterna com a janela aqui pra falar comigo nao eh?
<HotBit> ja mudei tudo igual
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: responde as perguntas por favor!!
<HotBit> eu fou no join #nickServ
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc esta numa janela separada com NickServ, nao eh???
<HotBit> #freenode
<HotBit> abria uma nalea
<HotBit> abria uma janela
<RenatoSilva> posso ver um screenshot da sua tela sem sua senha?
<RenatoSilva> xchat eh uma merda, como vc pode ver
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: presta atenção, se vc ta em algum canal ou em outro lugar qualquer, eh /msg NickServ.....
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: MAS se vc ta NA JANELA DO NickServ, como uma conversa privada, ai as coisas MUDAM
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc ja esta na janela com ele, ai no caso eh identify <senha>
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: SACASTES?
<HotBit> aceitou acho
<HotBit> volto ja
<RenatoSilva> ?
<HotBit> nada feito
<RenatoSilva> you are now identified as blah....
<RenatoSilva> nada feito o q?
<HotBit> ?
<RenatoSilva> vc fechou o xchat e entrou de novo?
<HotBit> sim
<RenatoSilva> v tem q fazer toda vez q abrir o xchat. Vc ainda gosta do xchat depois dessa noticia?
<RenatoSilva> *vc
<HotBit> que se dane o NickServ :-\
<HotBit> to cansado demaias
<HotBit> value
<RenatoSilva> brincadeira, deve ter um jeito de automatizar isso, ou entao salvar sua senha na conta sei la....
<HotBit> vc tem sido um excelente instrutor nao sei como agradecer...
<RenatoSilva> pergunta depois pra quem gosta desse treco como faz
<HotBit> to te enchendo tanto a pacienencia....
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: np
<HotBit> fuco grato muito pela ajuda
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vai la ver sua filha
<RenatoSilva> np
<HotBit> desculpa se as vezes eu sou meio grosseiro, mas eh que ja horas sem parar para descansar e o dia foi tumultuado aki
<HotBit> t+ duma bem, que Deus lhe proteja meu amigo... passe bem
<HotBit> fui++= t+++
<RenatoSilva> vc tbm, t+
<rogerio> boa noite alguém pode me explicar como coloco um atalho no Unity?
<jeff__> oi galera
<jeff__> alguem pode me ajudar? não consigo pingar, nem dar dig no meu servidor de fora da lan
<rogerio> boa noite alguém conhece algum programa para desabilitar bluetooth pendriver entre outras coisas de notebook
<rogerio> ?
<jeff__> rogerio, não tem chave no note não?
<jeff__> rogerio, bom, acho que esses nogóciosss tem controle no ubuntu..
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Bom dia a todos!
<AlexandreMBM> Eu quero seguir essa dica: http://www.peppertop.com/blog/?p=54
<AlexandreMBM> Mas no meu Ubuntu Natty a telas dessas configurações é bem diferente, simplificada.
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém sabe o porquê?
<AlexandreMBM> Talvez eu tenha de instalar um pacote... para o wizard ficar completo.
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém me ajude!
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém pode me dizer como eu faço configurações completas para a Tela de Login?
<AlexandreMBM> Percebo que as configurações estão simplificadas...
<AlexandreMBM> Vi inclusive uma dica para executar o Control Center como usuário gdm na tela :0, mas nada foi diferente comigo e estou na mesma.
<AlexandreMBM> O que eu quero realmente é configurar o XDCMP. E penso que tem coisa errada.
<AlexandreMBM> Eu copiei configurações em modo texto, mas parece que não está funcional, a configuração.
<Guest79591> bom, meu computador fica desligando a tla quando ele está inativo e eu não quero isso, como faço para desativar a hibernação?
<ZandreBran> Guest79591, ôlas, veja em preferencias, gerenciamento de energia e proteção de tela.
<Guest79591> ZandreBran,  desativei mas mesmo assim continua desligando
<Guest79591> mesmo assim continua desligando
<ZandreBran> Guest79591, tem certeza? ele só desativa a tela se estiver marcado para deligar; viu se não é a proteção de tela que está ativando também?
<Guest79591> ops
<Guest79591> ZandreBran,
<Guest79591> desculpa só li a primeira parte da resposta
<ZandreBran> Guest79591, tem certeza? ele só desativa a tela se estiver marcado para deligar; viu se não é a proteção de tela que está ativando também?
<Guest79591> ZandreBran,  pois acho que agora vai dar certo
<Guest79591> estou em uma dúvida qual navegador adotar
<Guest79591> alguem tem uma sugestão
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> firefox forever
<valdergallo> ae alguém sabe como remover ruidos do microfone no skype ?
<valdergallo> que coisa :/
<valdergallo> meu empathy no 64 tmb já era :S só consigo instalar o pidgin
<Mano_Chao> bom dia galera
<HotBit> como eu tireo esse canal [##unavailable] do xchat, esta iniciando aberto junto de outro, nao quero isso!
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> Mano_Chao, bom dia
<Mano_Chao> HotBit, edita a lista de canais automaticos dentro da opcao lista de redes
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, bom dia mano, vou ver se acho ok.
<HotBit> achei isso eh: #channel,#ubuntu-br,##ubuntu-br-offtopic?
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, de certo
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, era #channel .... :-(
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, obrigado!
<Mano_Chao> issoae
<Mano_Chao> (:
<HotBit> bom dia s1l3ntW4rr10r , tudo bem, espereo que sim
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> HotBit, bom dia
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> alguem sabe me dizer se há ganho de desempenho usando uma versão 64 bits em  netbooks?
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> com intel atom de dois núcleos
<Mano_Chao> s1l3ntW4rr10r, se o seu net tem 4 gigas... coloca 64 bits... senao... vai de 32 mesmo cara..
<Mano_Chao> jah ganho de desempenho... acredito que nao
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> vlw
<HotBit> onde gerencia processo da memoria
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> sistema,adminstração,monitor do sistema.
<HotBit> kget nao esta entrando ja terminei o processo
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> no terminal digita ps aux
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> ai pega o numero do processo
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> depois digita
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> kill -9 + o nnumero
<HotBit> id? 1992?
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> digita kill -9 1992
<HotBit> nao adiantou ele nao roda mais ops....?
<Mano_Chao> HotBit, vc tah querendo matar um processo ou gerenciar os processos em execução???
<HotBit> s1l3ntW4rr10r, parece que deu algo errado com este pacote, ou prg
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, Kget nao esta funcionando matei ele varias vezes
<lord_daemon> meu linux ja esta funcionando a saida na tv... mas alguem sabe como deixo monitor na area de trabalho 1 e a tv na area de trabalho 2?
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, seria o que desintalr e reinstalar?
<Mano_Chao> verifica se nao tem outo processo relacionado ao kget rodando...
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, no monitor?
<Mano_Chao> dah um ps aux no terminal pra ver o que tem rodando... verifica se tem algo relacionado com o kget
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> pelo visto deve ter
<Mano_Chao> HotBit, ae se tiver algum processo... mata tb
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, nao vejo nada de kget
<Mano_Chao> humm
<Mano_Chao> qual versao do ubuntu tah usando ae???
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, so se ele tiver associado ao firefox?
<HotBit> ubu 11.04
<root1> bom dia
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> lol era pra ser wget então....
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> kget é do kde
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> mas se vc instalou ele
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> então com certeza tem mais processos relacionados a ele
<HotBit> nao tenho certeza axo que instalei
<HotBit> lol
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> root, bom dia
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> ops
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> root1,
<HotBit> vou tentar um logoff
<ajmesquita> Bom dia a todos
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> ajmesquita, bom dia
<Mano_Chao> dia
<ajmesquita> Faz tempo q não entro na sala.
<ajmesquita> Muitas novidades?
<Mano_Chao> varias
<Mano_Chao> (:
<Spiga> alguem sabe como fazer abrir popup com shellscript  no FF
<ajmesquita> Vou voltar a frequentar p atualizar-me :d
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> Mano_Chao, vc tem netbook?
<liuxman> IRC: /server -m irc.irchighway.net -j #FileWarez
<Mano_Chao> s1l3ntW4rr10r, tenho note
<Mano_Chao> ajmesquita, jah te adianto as novas... o brasil foi eliminado da copa america, mais um bueiro explodiu no riu... e o dunga tah voltando pra seleçao
<Mano_Chao> (:
<HotBit> kara o kget pifou de ves nem reinstlando
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> usa o wget
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> faz a mesma coisa
<ajmesquita> Rapaz, estas foram demais
<HotBit> nao acho esse wget
<Mano_Chao> ajmesquita, kkkk
<HotBit> s1l3ntW4rr10r, insalado esta mas onde lanca?
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> pra usar ele digita wget -c "link que vc quer baixar"
<barna> bom dia!
<Mano_Chao> dia
<HotBit> s1l3ntW4rr10r, no terminal?
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> yes
<ajmesquita> Galera, volto já um abraço em todos. Ubuntu pra vcs
<HotBit> s1l3ntW4rr10r, nao rola pe eh do megaupload
<HotBit> ele baixa um index.php
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> megaupload usa o jdownloader
<HotBit> s1l3ntW4rr10r, como instalar via terminal
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> ou plowdown
<HotBit> multi-get 14 aval:?
<HotBit> teria um que baixa qq link mesmo megaupload?
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> http://softwarelivre.org/titao/blog/instalando-jdownloader-no-ubuntu
<HotBit> s1l3ntW4rr10r, lageui de mao muito cmd pra pouca cois... :-\
<rogerio> Os repositorios do jdownloader são "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu lucid main" e "deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu lucid main" sem as aspas!
<ZandreBran> HotBit, kget é para o KDE, use o gwget para o gnome :)
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> diz a lenda que o jdownloader dá para pausar down pelo megaupload sem ser premium
<HotBit> ZandreBran, gwget instalado ou instala por central
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> wget já vem instalado por padrão
<ZandreBran> HotBit, sudo apt-get install gwget
<HotBit> s1l3ntW4rr10r, jdown parece bom, mas complicado demais muitos itens para instlar
<rogerio> s1l3ntW4rr10r use estes repositorios que vai funcionar  tranqui-lo
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> esse gwget é com interface grafica?
<rogerio> pessoal alguém pode me dizer se tem como colocar os botões do emerald no lado esquerdo como o padrão do ubuntu 11.04
<HotBit> ZandreBran, deu duplicaçao...
<ZandreBran> oi?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, vou testar...
<HotBit> ZandreBran, nao localizao o iniciar no menu
<HotBit> ZandreBran, nao acho o icone no menu para wget
<HotBit> ZandreBran, nao acho o icone no menu para gwget
<ZandreBran> HotBit, pressiona ALT+F2 e digita gwget
<HotBit> ZandreBran, fique procurando wget, eh gerenciador... wget
<HotBit> ZandreBran, arghs...
<Weeday> alguem ai pode me dar uma ajuda?... como faço pra ativar uma 2 placa de video no ubuntu 11.04? eu baixei o muiltiples screens so que nao mostra o 2 monitor... alguem pode me ajudar?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, nao serve para megaupload, so para outros?
<ZandreBran> HotBit, serve para tudo. copia a url, adiciona no gwget que ele faz o download gerenciado. tem como integrar com o firefox, mas não mem lembro mais como faz.
<HotBit> ZandreBran, tem algo errado muito errado
<barna> Weeday, vc quer ativar um segundo monitor??? é isso?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, nao ta roando esse tbm
<Weeday> barna: sim...
<HotBit> ZandreBran, lançei o prg ele diz inciando e sumiu
<barna> Weeday, notebook?
<Weeday> eu tenho 2 placas d video so preciso ativar 1
<Weeday> nao desktop
<barna> Weeday, me pegou! só trabalho com notebook!
<ZandreBran> HotBit, abre o terminal e digita gwget e veja a mensagem erro
<Weeday> mais nao funciona msm coisa? ahuahuah vai q da =p
<Weeday> barna: q preciso ativar ela acho q nao ta ativa =/
<barna> Weeday, nos notebooks, é só plugar o segundo monitor que aparece um menu perguntando o que vc quer fazer!
<Weeday> e nao achei o xorg.conf =x nao sei se nesse ubuntu eh assim
<barna> Weeday, o xorg.conf foi morto a partir do 10.04! mas vc pode cria-lo!
<Weeday> humm funcionar igual? tipo ai se quiser voltar deleto e volta?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, http://www17.megaupload.com/files/43fba35485c4a3ef5bb0f33f71e563ce/RoC.rar
<ZandreBran> HotBit, ?
<barna> Weeday, o xorgw
<barna> ?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, da erro mas no firefox ja ta vindo
<Weeday> barna: entao ai ja nao sei kakak
<HotBit> ZandreBran, so que no firefox nao da para gerenciar resumir de para acidentalmente...
<barna> Weeday, deletar o q?
<Weeday> barna: nossa o xorg.conf =x
<Weeday> sono nao liga =x
<rogerio> HotBit instala pelo canal de software!
<rogerio> com os repositórios
<barna> Weeday, acho q sim! faz muito tempo q não uso ele! (desdo 9.04)
<HotBit> rogerio, nem pensar eh um game War3...
<HotBit> rogerio, nao eh linux]
<Weeday> barna: e ta usando oq agora? tipo xorg -configure nao existe mais?
<barna> Weeday, to usando o 10.04 e me preparando pra migrar pro 11.04! mas não precisei criar o xorg.conf nos meus notes!
<liuxman> bom dia
<liuxman> alguem sabe como bloquear adsense
<liuxman> odioso esse negocio de adsense
<ZandreBran> liuxman, ôlas, qual navegador?
<liuxman> estou quase voltando ao lynks
<ZandreBran> liuxman, boa :)
<liuxman> firefox pode ser
<liuxman> chrome tb
<liuxman> tem como fazer pelo arquivo de hosts
<liuxman> ?
<liuxman> ou pelo resolve.conf
<liuxman> resolv.conf
<liuxman> mano e uma coisa medonha certos sites
<HotBit> ZandreBran, no MegaUpload nao aceita o link que ele mesmo forneceu no firefox incrivel nao
<ZandreBran> liuxman, procura pela extensão adblock, aqui com todos os filtros habilitados tenho um bom resultado.
<HotBit> ZandreBran, algo com se ele soubesse que nao eh o navegador fire que esta solicitando
<Weeday> barna: ok vo ver aki vlw ajuda...
<Weeday> =]
<liuxman> gracias senhor kkk
<HotBit> ZandreBran, apageui um arquivo da tmp, sem querer dei del, como restaurar?
<HotBit> ZandreBran, ja achei na lixeira, ok
<HotBit> tem com rodar um teste de segurança, algo tipo um site de confiança, que mostra um nivel de 0%-100%
<rogerio> pessoal tem como colocar  os botões das janelas que estão com o emerald do lado esquerdo ?
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> rogerio, qual versão do ubuntu?
<rogerio> 11.04
<HotBit> como faço para reaparecer uma pagina do completo do firefox: speeddial
<liuxman> depoimento !!
<liuxman> eu usei linux de 89 ate 92 versao slackware, ate que por força de mercado deixei.
<liuxman> mas hoje voltei a usar linux
<liuxman> e realmente nao tenho mais coragem de usar windows 7
<liuxman> depois que vc começa a usar, percebe o quanto foi tolo kkkkk
<liuxman> quanto tempo perdido
<liuxman> melhor dizendo a distribuição Slackware
<liuxman> alguém conhece algum programa educativo para estudo de shell script
<Mano_Chao> liuxman, usou linux em 89????
<liuxman> sim
<Mano_Chao> eita... linux eh de 91 e slackware eh de 93
<liuxman> em disquete ?
<Mano_Chao> sei lah se eh em disquete... mas linux em 89 nem pensar
<liuxman> sim sr
<liuxman> variantes do xenis e outras coisas medonhas kkk
<liuxman> basicamente era unix mesmo
<liuxman> nao era o linux que conhecemos irmao
<Mano_Chao>  ah sim... unix firmeza.... eh que vc escreveu que usou slackware de 89 a 92
<Mano_Chao> achei estranho
<Mano_Chao> (:
<liuxman> slack foi em 92
<liuxman> em um 486 dx4
<Mano_Chao> acho que nao... slackware foi lançado em julho de 93
<liuxman> eu falo de beta homem
<liuxman> versao beta
<Mano_Chao> podecre...
<liuxman> tem ate as versoes alfa kkkk
<Mano_Chao> slackware eu usei a versao 7 8 e 9
<liuxman> era lixo puro mas nao dava erro
<liuxman> slack era foda tb
<liuxman> eu cheguei a usar com hd com defeito
<liuxman> recuperando maquians detonadas
<liuxman> carregava o sistema pelo hd depois desconectava e ficava no bitx
<liuxman> ate o buffer lotar e ter que ligar o hd novamente kkkk
<Mano_Chao> no inicio... soh highlander usava linux msm
<liuxman> usando o conceito de ram disc
<liuxman> hd de 200 mb
<Spiga> alguem sabe como mudar posição de popup com java ou fazer a popup abrir em uma determinada posição da tela?
<infocus> loop dentro de loop, o termo é chain, cascata? ou é encaixado mesmo?
<HotBit> ?
<HotBit> aguem sabe fazer postagem no google+ ?
<Weeday> barna: ta ae man?
<Weeday> alguei ai pode me dar uma ajuda? nao to conseguindo configurar o xorg pra 2 monitores.
<Weeday> ou alguem sabe algum gerenciador q possa fazer isso? Ubuntu 11.04
<sexpistol> Sistema>PReferencias>Monitores?
<Weeday> entao la so aparece um
<sexpistol> n tem detectar monitores?
<Weeday> entao nao
<sexpistol> hmm
<Weeday> mais eu tava tentando mexer no corg
<Weeday> e ele iniciava ou 1 ou outro
<Weeday> nao consegui os 2 ao msm tempo =x
<sexpistol> no xorg n sei as configs
<Weeday> =/
<Weeday> to atualizando aki terminar vou tentar mais uma coisa =/
<peregrinator_six> vai dormir barna :P
<rogerio> pessoal existe algum papel de parede animado para ubuntu?
<peregrinator_six> rogerio, http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CC8QFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntued.info%2Fwallpaper-da-terra-sob-fibra-de-carbono&ei=C6olToOpLJHPgAf42bXvBQ&usg=AFQjCNGMWouSGuxqyFLxlM1BeOBrpK_rLA
<rogerio> peregrinator_six instalei mas este é muito simples eu queria alguma coisa um pouco mais dinamica
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde. :)
<sandrossv> :)
<Spiga> alguem que saiba em java o comando window.close
<Spiga> nao fecha a janela no Firefox.
<Spiga> alguem tem alguma dica
<sourogerio> boa tarde
<barna> boa tarde!
<sourogerio> será q. é vantagem eu usar a nova interface gráfica unity
<barna> galera! ajuda eu! to precisando montar uma partição ntfs automaticamente no boot!
<barna> acho q não to sabendo configurar o fstab!
<barna> eu consigo q ele monte, mas não consigo da permição de uso pro usuario!
<barna> o fstab ta assim!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/647463/
<sourogerio> uso 10.04 e gostaria de saber se é vantagem mudar de gnome para unity..?
<barna> sourogerio, se vc se adaptar a ela! acredito ser mais leve q o gnome!
<barna> eu não me adaptei a ela!
<barna> achei super confuso!
<sourogerio> entendo
<barna> sourogerio, vc pode instalar ela! no gdm vc pode escolher em qual entrar!
<sourogerio> vou experimentar....minha placa de video aguenta
<barna> sourogerio, ela é mais leve q o gnome!
<barna> sourogerio, vai exigir menos da sua placa de video!!!!
<sourogerio> o gnome foi uma alternativa...para não usar o kde
<barna> sourogerio, o unity foi desenvolvido pra netbook! que são (ou eram) muito menos potentes que pcs e notes!
<sourogerio> o gnome é mais refinado q. o unity...?
<sourogerio> eu uso note..então é melhor do jeito q. tá
<sourogerio> pois uso gnome a muito tempo
<psycho> boa tarde. alguém aqui tem experiência com tru64 ou ambientes unix?
<barna> sourogerio, kra, faz o teste! tem muita gente q gostou!
<psycho> sou usuário ubuntu e no momento preciso de uma dica unix
<barna> até por isso o 11.04 ta usando unity como padrão!
<barna> psycho, manda a pergunta! se alguem souber vai lhe responder!
<sourogerio> ok...vou experimentar...más acredito na recuperação do gnome
<psycho> preciso saber comandos equivalentes ao lspci, fdisk -l, free -m e como montar discos
<sourogerio> no unix, acho q. são os mesmos comando...?
<Tec_Monroe> Boa tarde
<barna> tarde
<sourogerio> boa tarde
<psycho> pior que não cara, hehe
<psycho> tô com o terminal aberto aqui
<sourogerio> ok
<sourogerio> http://www.ime.usp.br/~ueda/ldoc/rb.html
<sourogerio> veja nesse link..da universidade se são paulo
<psycho> obrigado
<psycho> vc tb tá aqui?
<psycho> na usp?
<sourogerio> não só q. operei uma máquina unix, más faz muito tempo...
<sourogerio> alguns comandos são os mesmo do linux
<sourogerio> más outros mudam pouca coisa
<psycho> entendi, obrigado pelo manual ... sim, eu já havia testado alguns
<barna> ja volto!
<psycho> mas realmente esses que eu citei não funcionaram aqui
<psycho> e nem o tab pra completar
<sourogerio> tem q. configurar o teclado
<sourogerio> tudo no unix é manual
<psycho> vou procurar nesse manual como configurar esse autocompletar dos paths e comandos
<sourogerio> configurável sim...más usa muita linha de comando
<sourogerio> unix usado muito para ser servidor
<sourogerio> é trabalhoso para deskoffice
<sourogerio> raramente usava o unix da empresa para desk
<sourogerio> só para gerar relatório
<psycho> entao cara, essa maquina é um servidor de processamento
<psycho> tru64, é um unix que aqui na usp é usado só pra gerar dados astronômicos
<sourogerio> tá ótimo...vai trabalhar bem
<psycho> gerar gráficos
<sourogerio> bom trabalho...pois tu vai ter muito...más vale a pena
<psycho> cara, vou lá trabalhar ... muito obrigado pelas dicas, fui!
<sourogerio> ok
<rafaht> olá :D
<sourogerio> olá
<HotBit> eu pensei que Wine foose um emulador que apos rodar, esse se comportaria como Windows, não esperava milagres, mas, so tem um monte de coisas inúties para instalar :-(
<simao> HotBit, kra, eu to rodando photoshop cs5 e starcraft 1 e 2 com ele!
<simao> mas tem configurar ele p/ rodar essas coisas!
<rafaht> hotbit, wine não é um emulador.
<simao> ja volto!
<HotBit> simao, eu tenho o starcraft ja instalado mas, la do outro lado do mundo, digo no Win, so que devido a placa GF9500GT  ele nao roda mais em Win7
<HotBit> pensei entao em executar direto do Wine
<HotBit> Wine |-\
<Fabio_Moreira> Fala SpigA
<Spiga> Fabio_Moreira: eae
<Spiga> blz
<Fabio_Moreira> Fala Spiga
<Fabio_Moreira> blz
<Spiga> baum tb
<Fabio_Moreira> tudo bem contigo?
<Fabio_Moreira> me da uma ajuda?
<Spiga> diga.
<Spiga> o que precisa.
<Fabio_Moreira> tem um carinha aqui na empresa que administra a rede.
<sourogerio> 10.04 não tem como usar o unity...?
<sourogerio> no lugar do gnome...?
<Fabio_Moreira> ele tenta invadir minha maquina para pegar meu fonte.
<Fabio_Moreira> como posso me proteger.
<Pskol> esse cara por acaso sou eu?
<Fabio_Moreira> tipo to usando o firewall
<Fabio_Moreira> vc é de sao paulo?
<Spiga> hum primeiro vc pode começar fechando as portas de conexao
<Fabio_Moreira> kkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> kkkkkkkk
<Pskol> to zuando po
<Spiga> libera so 80
<Spiga> 443..
<Spiga> e as que o seus programas mais usa.
<Fabio_Moreira> so novato no linux
<Spiga> vamo começar intao ..
<Spiga> vc precisa saber que o firewall e utilizador pelo iptables.
<Fabio_Moreira> tem como criar uma regra no firewoll
<Fabio_Moreira> firewall
<Spiga> sim
<Spiga> claro
<Spiga> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Dominando-o-iptables-(parte-1)/
<Spiga> da uma lida muito pratico e simples
<Fabio_Moreira> blz vou ler depois volto.
<Spiga> certo
<Fabio_Moreira> pagina n encontrada
<Spiga> copia o link
<HotBit> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Dominando-o-iptables-%28parte-1%29/
<Spiga> ele ta pegando so ate iptables-
<Spiga> ta faltando (parte-1)/
<Fabio_Moreira> ja, coloquei o mozila para n gravar minhas sen has e tal
<Fabio_Moreira> pagina n encontrada
<Spiga> acabei de entrar na pagina
<Fabio_Moreira> agora veio
<Spiga> http://migre.me/5iBuG
<Spiga> ai
<Spiga> pronto ..
<Spiga> link curto.
<Fabio_Moreira> mas me diga uma açao rapida para eu poder me proteger tipo
<Fabio_Moreira> ou ver se ele ta acessando.
<Fabio_Moreira> pelo  consola
<Fabio_Moreira> digito w so aparece eu:)
<Spiga> vc roda aplicação php, ou coisa do tipo.
<Fabio_Moreira> sim
<Fabio_Moreira> po exemplo eu trabalho com servidor
<Fabio_Moreira> e programo em php meus sistemas.
<Fabio_Moreira> uma vez fui baixar os arquivos pelo filezila
<Spiga> Fabio_Moreira: who -u mostra usuarios logado no seu sistema
<Fabio_Moreira> e me deu a messagem, mesmo ip n pode conectar ao mesmo tempo.
<Fabio_Moreira> ai fiquei grilado.
<Fabio_Moreira> so aparece eu.
<Spiga> intao so tem vc.
<Fabio_Moreira> cara preciso me proteger, e saber como contra atacar.
<Spiga> e so ler esse tutorial ta bem explicado
<Spiga> mas toma cuidado, quantes de ir ativando regra por regra coloca em 1 txt. antes.
<Fabio_Moreira> eu gostaria de uma configuraçao no firewall que eu pudesse fazer tudo e uma pessoa de fora n.
<Spiga> para nao travar as portas,
<Spiga> deixa eu ver aki
<Fabio_Moreira> mas aqui todos tem o mesmo ip
<Fabio_Moreira> valeu spiga
<HotBit> que rede loka, tuods mesmo IP?
<Spiga> huahua
<Spiga> para de zuar o cara
<Spiga> vc entendeu.
<Fabio_Moreira> n cara vc n entendeu.
<HotBit> eu nem sei de nada.... to so de lado da conversao, me perdoem
<Spiga> huahuahu
<Fabio_Moreira> ahuahuahuauhaa
<Fabio_Moreira> ta tranquilo
<Fabio_Moreira> sou programador web n de redes.
<Spiga> rede e chato.
<Spiga> mas divertido
<Fabio_Moreira> mas se liga
<Fabio_Moreira> eu to usando agora wireless.
<Fabio_Moreira> é o mesmo ip da cabeada.
<Spiga> aki tem 1 link de um squid /iptables bem configurado
<HotBit> Fabio_Moreira, se vc eh contratado de uma empresa e o cara ta te bisbilhotando, kara se ta ferrado... esse kara quer seus prg....
<Spiga> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Squid-Iptables/Bloquear-acesso-externo-para-IP-INTERNO-Squid-Iptables
<Fabio_Moreira> por isso to recorrendo a vcs
<Fabio_Moreira> mesmo com linux ele pode invadir?
<tkruise> pelamor
<Spiga> Fabio_Moreira: dependendo da versao que vc ta usando do php e possivel atravez de algum exploit mas,
<tkruise> esse openSuse  é um tesão
<Spiga> se vc atualiza e configura bem legal
<HotBit> tkruise, ae, tarde,...
<brunoLinhares> ei galera alguem sabe como instalar o bitminer no ubuntu?
<tkruise> HotBit,  aee ... tarde
<Spiga> e quase impossivel
<Fabio_Moreira> valeu spiga to vendo aqui.,
<Spiga> Fabio_Moreira: tipo e impossivel vc quebrar a senhas do linux, isso quer diser que o cara so pode logar com sua senha se ele "ver, souber ou vc passar" caso contrario ele vai ficar tentando pois sistema de senhas do linux so pode ser quebrado atravez de tentativa e erro
<Pskol> Fabio_Moreira, nao tem RH ai nao?
<Fabio_Moreira> n kkk
<sourogerio> decobri q. não posso usar o unity no 10.04
<Spiga> vou ficar away ai tenho que instalar uma TV de monitoramento de cameras,
<sourogerio> o desenvolvimento foi a partir do 11
<sourogerio> melhor eu ficar usando o bom e velho gnome
<Spiga> sourogerio: faz update para 11
<Spiga> simples
<Pskol> vai troca o certo pelo duvidoso?
<Pskol> euieehueh
<sourogerio> vou esperar outro LTS
<sourogerio> tá tão redondinho meu 10.04
<tkruise> ubuntu maldito, fica setando minha linguagem natal pra espanhol no google
<tkruise> pro inferno, n sou hispanico
<sourogerio> acho q. não é o ubuntu
<Pskol> ele achou q vc era argentino
<tkruise> haahhaahah
<tkruise> eu nao to proxyado
<Pskol> euieuieeuh
<tkruise> e eu ja setei no google que minha lingua natal é pt
<tkruise> enfim, depois do reboot eu volto a ser Juan Carlos
<sourogerio> rsrs...
<Pskol> ou maradona
<Fabio_Moreira> valeu galera fui
<Fabio_Moreira> valeu spiga.
<Fabio_Moreira> voltar ao trampo
<brunoLinhares> ei galera alguem usa o bitminer/
<brunoLinhares> ?
<brunoLinhares> socorro!!!
<brunoLinhares> meu cairo dock n funciona mais
<brunoLinhares> alguem me ajuda
<brunoLinhares> alguem
<FernandoBasso> brunoLinhares: Eu deletaria (ou, faria backup) da pasta onde o cario-dock salva as configs. Já usei ele, mas não lembro onde ele salva. Deve ser algo como $HOME/.cairo-dock, ou $HOME/.config/cairo-dock.
<Weeday> alguem ai pode da uam ajuda? com xorg? eu configurei os 2 monitores so nao sei como estender ele... para pode arrastar de 1 lado para outro... alguem pode me ajudar
<Weeday> ?
<brunoLinhares> mas isso vai resolver?
<FernandoBasso> Não sei.
<FernandoBasso> E isso não é pergunta que se faça.
<FernandoBasso> Primeiro tente.
<FernandoBasso> Segundo, 'não funciona mais' é muito vago.
<tkruise> é igual perguntar, esse script php vai funcionar?
<FernandoBasso> Ele pelo menos abre.
<FernandoBasso> Digo, o cairo-dock abre pelo menos?
<FernandoBasso> E terceiro: eu estou com sono. :P
<HotBit> estou perdido procurando um arquivo baixado so lembro que era mais de 400 mb e era tipo rar .... onde localizo
<Mano_Chao> HotBit, add vc lah no google+
<Mano_Chao> (:
<Mano_Chao> HotBit, dah um find / -name *.rar
<Mano_Chao> nao deve ter muito arquivo rar ae
<FernandoBasso> find /caminho/ -size +2048k -print
<Stavale> galera, alguém manja instalar arquivos .gem?
<FernandoBasso> or: find ~/ -size +400M (or G)
<Mano_Chao> varias maneiras (:
<Stavale> Mano_Chao: tá falando pra mim ou pro HotBit ? HAWEUOHAEWUHE
<Mano_Chao> pro HotBit   (:
<peregrinator_six> rapaziada, como faço pra ouvir determinada rádio pelo VLC...?!
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, nao acho eesa m....
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, nao lebro se era RCO ou ROC.RAR
<FernandoBasso> HotBit: Como está fazendo?
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, eu baixe um jogo War3 mas nao lebro o nome do arquivo nao erar war... so lembro que era rar e mais de 400MB ou 500MB
<Mano_Chao> HotBit, soh uma obs... vc tah colocando RAR ou rar???
<peregrinator_six> HotBit, vai no diretorio dos seus arquivos em .rar e organiza ele por amostragem de arquivos...
<FernandoBasso> HotBit: Então faz: find ~/ -size +400M
<HotBit> nao lembro nem onde eu coloquei como vai no local...
<HotBit> find ~ nao volta nada...
<peregrinator_six> HotBit, vai aonde tem todos os seus arquivos em .rar...
<peregrinator_six> e oraganiza eles...
<HotBit> pera ai gente... um de cada vez
<Mano_Chao> HotBit, como vc baixou o arquivo???
<peregrinator_six> HotBit, cara tem que pensar em ser mais organizado mano, inda mais se baixa muita coisa...
<Mano_Chao> via navegador, wget...
<FernandoBasso> $ find / -size +400M 2> /dev/null
<FernandoBasso> Em algum lugar tem que estar.
<HotBit> pior que jogeu o lnk fora
<FernandoBasso> HotBit: Baixou como root?
<peregrinator_six> Mano_Chao, boa tarde. Saberia me dizer como ouço radio pelo VLC...?! Serve tuto, ou qualquer dica ensinando... :)
<Mano_Chao> CTRL+N - abrir fluxo de rede...
<Mano_Chao> e coloca o endereço
<HotBit> nao lembro ONDE, isso eu sei so isso
<HotBit> foi em uma pasta do linux
<peregrinator_six> Mano_Chao, um, vamos ver...
<HotBit> mais de 400MB....
<HotBit> extensao, .rar ou .RAR
<Mano_Chao> HotBit, faz uma pesquisa por todos os arquivos rar no hd     find / -name *.rar
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, ele ta achando um tanto de rars mas eh do files de Windows... nao da partiçao linux
<FernandoBasso> O próprio ubuntu não tem um recurso de pesquisa? (eu não tenho usado o ubuntu).
<Mano_Chao> HotBit, desmonta sua particao windows e depois refaz a busca
<HotBit> achei na lixeira um file de web o nome eh RoC.rar
<Stavale> busca pelo tamanho, você não deve ter muitos arquivos maiores que 400mb
<Stavale> ou pela data
<Mano_Chao> na lixeira???? eita
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, mas nao o o arquiv[
<brunoLinhares> ei galera os efeitos do ubuntu foram desativados!
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, ache uma outro file de web
<FernandoBasso> Arranca a tecla delete, pra não ter mais problemas parecidos.
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, nao deletei po, so nao lembro onde foi
<brunoLinhares> se desativaram sozinho, eu acho! tentei instalar o bitmine e o pspvc e começou a dar problema
<FernandoBasso> HotBit: Vou repetir a pergunta: Você baixou como root?
<brunoLinhares> o cairo dock n roda mais
<brunoLinhares> alguem pode me ajudar?
<brunoLinhares> agradeceria muito
<HotBit> como eu vou saber disso de root? EU SOU NOVO!!! PELO AMOR DE DEUS
<HotBit> o arquivo foi baixado pelo firefox,,,
<FernandoBasso> HotBit: Você digitou sudo su antes de baixar? (baixou com o wget, não é?)
<HotBit> nao lembro mais onde esta
<FernandoBasso> Ah!
<Mano_Chao> agora sim
<HotBit> nome: RoC.rar
<Mano_Chao> (:
<FernandoBasso> Não está no "Downloads", tenta em /tmp
<Stavale> Abre as configurações do Firefox e veja onde tá o padrão de downloads.
<FernandoBasso> Ou o firefox falhou em baixar, ou deu um erro, ou algo assim.
<HotBit> boa
<brunoLinhares> lol velho
<brunoLinhares> agora o som ta saido destorcido!!!
<brunoLinhares> socorro galera!
<FernandoBasso> No firefox digita Ctrl+Shift+y, e vê se ele ainda está na lista de downloads.
<HotBit> xi, sempre perguntar onde salvar
<Mano_Chao> HotBit, dentro do firefox... abre o menu ferramentas e vai na opcao downloads... verifica se baixou ou se falhou...
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, ta limpo nao tem nada
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, baixou sim
<Mano_Chao> baixou mas vc limpou a lista????
<HotBit> mas nao sei onde ta, acho que eu omntei ele era um iso dentro de um rar
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, nao limpei, o fire config limpa automatico
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, vou te mandar o file e vc acha o link pode ser/
<Mano_Chao> ok... entao verifica nas opções do firefox qual eh a pasta padrao de download
<Mano_Chao> ok
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, como te amndo o file web
<Mano_Chao> ???
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, como lista o nome 'RoC.rar'
<HotBit> Mano_Chao,como ṕrocuro esse nome
<Mano_Chao> find / -name RoC.rar
<Mano_Chao> no terminal
<Mano_Chao> HotBit, vamo lah... abre um terminal
<Mano_Chao> vc tah no ubuntu ae neh????
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, achei o link http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2QZWS92H
<HotBit> vou pedir para baixar e ver onde vai...
<HotBit> eh FODA! vou ter de baixar tudo de novo!!!!
<HotBit> o MegaUpdaPorr....
<brunoLinhares> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<brunoLinhares> tem como recuperar o ubuntu 11.11
<brunoLinhares> ops 11.04
<HotBit> find / -name RoC.rar    so acha o que ta vindo
<HotBit> 4 horas fazendo doload dessa PQP de MegaUpload... arrrrgh
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, nao tem um prg sem ser jdownload para baixar do megaupload geranciado
<Spiga> voltei.. o tevezinha chata
<FernandoBasso> http://www.ebah.com.br/content/ABAAABp9MAK/como-fazer-perguntas-inteligentes
<HotBit> pode ter dado um erro no arquivo e depois o Ubuntu jogou ele fora?
<Mano_Chao> HotBit, nao... ele ficaria com o arq corrompido
<Mano_Chao> acho que nao baixou mesmo
<brunoLinhares> por favor galera!
<FernandoBasso> brunoLinhares: Descreva melhor o que você está enfrentando.
<FernandoBasso> Tava bom antes? Se sim, o que houve, você fez algo 'anormal', etc..
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, eu to lembrando que quando eu chegeui a pouco tinha um erro numa janelninha
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, eu nem li e pronto
<Mano_Chao> entao eh isso
<brunoLinhares> são tantos....
<Mano_Chao> deu erro e nao concluiu
<brunoLinhares> tentei instalar uns programas
<brunoLinhares> apos isso o ubuntu inloqueceu!
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, acho q eu precisei sair, na pressa mandei fechar tudo e  nem olhei... pode ser isso? mas orquivo ja tava completo, eu abri e montei o ISO
<brunoLinhares> o cairo dock n abre mais, todos os efeito visuais do sistema foram desativados
<FernandoBasso> Ativa novamente
<brunoLinhares> o som tava destorçendo....
<brunoLinhares> n quero formatar o pc
<FernandoBasso> Como era o procedimento pra instalar o referido programa?
<brunoLinhares> mas n to achando as opções em aparencia
<FernandoBasso> Não posso ver isso, pois tenho o arch com openbox. Não sei onde (ou se tem) essas opções no ubuntu.
<brunoLinhares> era so rodar um script
<FernandoBasso> HotBit: No problem. Be cool man.
<brunoLinhares> depois que executei esses scritp tudo bugo
<brunoLinhares> tava tentando instalar o pspvc e o bitminer
<FernandoBasso> Nunca ouvi falar.
<FernandoBasso> Deixa eu ver esses scripts.
<FernandoBasso> Coloca em algum lugar, pastebin, sei lá.
<brunoLinhares> FernandoBasso: tem como restaurar o sistema ?
<FernandoBasso> Não. No máximo mexer arquivo por arquivo, e isso ainda se descobrirmos quais arquivos foram modificados.
<FernandoBasso> Vamos ver os scripts antes.
<brunoLinhares> so um momento
<FernandoBasso> Mas já aviso que não sou um master do linux. So músico e professor de Inglês. Vou ajudar até onde vai o meu mínimo conhecimento.
<brunoLinhares> somos dois então... sou nub em linux...sou só um aspirante a engenheiro civil... ^^
<brunoLinhares> a internet ta osso!!!
<FernandoBasso> Eu dou aula pra três estudantes de arquitetura. Tem uma que é mestre em matemática. Nunca ví coisa igual.
<FernandoBasso> Opa. Off-topic.
<brunoLinhares> ^^
<brunoLinhares> http://pastebin.com/iRJjmhgC
<brunoLinhares> esse é um o outro eu apaguei
<ShadowBelmolve_> brunoLinhares, nao parece ter nada de estranho nesse, ele so compila e instala 3 programas
<FernandoBasso> brunoLinhares: Nesse, ao meu ver, não tem nada que comprometeria o teu sistema, muito menos os efeitos.
<FernandoBasso> brunoLinhares: O que faz o programa instalado por este script?
<ShadowBelmolve_> brunoLinhares, roda um glxgears, veja se aparecem as engrenagens
<brunoLinhares> devo ter feito algo errado!
<brunoLinhares> converte video pra rodar em psp
<ShadowBelmolve_> brunoLinhares, se aparecerem espera uns 10s pra aparecer 2 linhas(no terminal) e mostra essas linhas aqui
<brunoLinhares> extenção GLX esta faltando! foi o que o terminal disse!
<ShadowBelmolve_> brunoLinhares, o outro script eh o q vc usava pra fazer a conversao?
<ShadowBelmolve_> brunoLinhares, ...qual sua placa de video?
<ShadowBelmolve_> pra mim ta parecendo q seu driver de video foi ferrado
<brunoLinhares> n o outro era do bitminer!
<brunoLinhares> placa intel do not!
<brunoLinhares> n é placa esterna
<FernandoBasso> brunoLinhares: sudo lspci | grep 'VGA', por favor.
<brunoLinhares> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ShadowBelmolve_> brunoLinhares, bota no paste a saida desse comando: lsmod | grep -i intel
<brunoLinhares> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<brunoLinhares> http://pastebin.com/Z7vkZSPP
<brunoLinhares> esse foi o do shadow.....
<FernandoBasso> Tenta reinstalar o driver de video.
<brunoLinhares> do fernando é esse
<brunoLinhares> http://pastebin.com/KBf0nN2b
<FernandoBasso> Não sei o nome do pacote no ubuntu, faz um: aptitude search intel
<ShadowBelmolve_> parece q o driver ta rodando(eh aqle intel_ips, nao?)
<FernandoBasso> Parece que sim.
<brunoLinhares> to reinstalando o driver de video
<FernandoBasso> Pra ter certeza qual o driver correto: lspci -k | grep -A 2 'VGA'
<FernandoBasso> Pra mim é o i915.
<ShadowBelmolve_> hmm, good
<brunoLinhares> http://pastebin.com/URKMuckr
<ShadowBelmolve_> brunoLinhares, roda o comando ali e passa a ultima linha
<ShadowBelmolve_> o driver parece ok entao
<ShadowBelmolve_> sera se o prob ta no xorg?
<FernandoBasso> Que tal fazer um rm -R .gconf* .gnome2* .config/dconf/ ?
<brunoLinhares> o que isso ffaz?
<ShadowBelmolve_> brunoLinhares, remove suas configs do gnome e de alguns apps(se nao me engano)
<FernandoBasso> Deleta as configurações do gnome, e deixa ele em 'estado de fabrica'.
<ShadowBelmolve_> brunoLinhares, as vezes alguns problemas sao causados por configuracoes erradas, isso 'resolve'
<brunoLinhares> so copiar e colar no terminal?
<ShadowBelmolve_> brunoLinhares, des de q vc esteja na sua home(padrão quando se abre um terminal)
<FernandoBasso> O bom seria fazer logout, e rodar isso em um tty, antes de logar novamente.
<ShadowBelmolve_> eh
<brunoLinhares> so um momento
<brunoLinhares> vc terio como digitar a linha de comando pra mim so copiar e colar?
<ShadowBelmolve_> brunoLinhares, anota em um papel rm -rf ~/.gconf* ~/.gnome2 ~/.config/dconf/
<FernandoBasso> Acho que o dconf ainda não tem no ubuntu, sei lá.
<ShadowBelmolve_> brunoLinhares, depois desloga, quando tiver na tela de login vc aperta ctrl+alt+f1, vc vai pra um 'terminal gigante', nele vc coloca seu login e senha, loga e roda o comando, ai da um exit e aperta ctrl+alt+f7, vc vai tar na tela de login de novo, ai eh so entrar
<ShadowBelmolve_> FernandoBasso, aqui no 11.04 tem
<FernandoBasso> brunoLinhares: Presta atenção nessa última mensagem do ShadowBelmolve_
<FernandoBasso> ShadowBelmolve_: Okay então.
<brunoLinhares> ok vou tentar ja ja
<brunoLinhares> essas paradia aew eu ja sabia
<brunoLinhares> ^^
<brunoLinhares> do fi ate o f7
<ShadowBelmolve_> brunoLinhares, good, entao tu ja tem experiencia :D
<FernandoBasso> :D
<brunoLinhares> muito muito pouca
<ShadowBelmolve_> que ainda é mais que nenhuma ;)
<brunoLinhares> ei galera como é que vcs aprende essas coisas em?
<brunoLinhares> são programadores?
<ShadowBelmolve_> brunoLinhares, do mesmo jeito que vc ta aprendendo :D
<FernandoBasso> Eu não.
 * ShadowBelmolve_ eh programador
<brunoLinhares> kkk
<brunoLinhares> boa
<FernandoBasso> Eu fui projetado pra já nascer sabendo.
<ShadowBelmolve_> lol
<brunoLinhares> ah ta!
<brunoLinhares> kkkk
<FernandoBasso> Nunca li nada sobre coisa alguma.
<brunoLinhares> mal sei C ! queria detonar em linux mas n tenho tempo
<FernandoBasso> Nunca passei horas lendo livros e mais livros, wikis e mais wikis, etc...
<FernandoBasso> Tenho até pena dos simples mortais que precisam fazer isso pra aprender.
<ShadowBelmolve_> FernandoBasso, ....are you Chuck Norris?
<FernandoBasso> No. I'm Bruce Lee.
<ShadowBelmolve_> FernandoBasso, bruce lee eh uma bixona
<brunoLinhares> kkk
<HotBit> algum sabe usar Wine por aki?
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, o q exatamente vc qr fazer?
<HotBit> tenho starcraft instalado, mas no Win, numa pasta, porem no Win7 ele nao roda, nao suporta aceleradore e fima muiiito lento, qeuro tentar rodarele emulado no Ubuntu Wine
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, tenho tentado configurar com aplicativo mas depois nao acho ele para rodar
<rmsraph> alguém conhece um jogo legal que roda em linux???
<ShadowBelmolve_> rmsraph, q tipo?
<valdergallo> Wow
<valdergallo> WOW
<valdergallo> WOW
<valdergallo> WOW roda no linux :D
<peregrinator_six> Mano_Chao, pvt
<ShadowBelmolve_> .... #MEDO
<FernandoBasso> Não. Roda no wine, infelizmente.
<HotBit> Urbanterror
<HotBit> Nao da pra tentar???
<rmsraph> ShadowBelmolve_: FPS, corrida, estrategia e guerra em tempo real
<FernandoBasso> Até quando vamos depender do (útil, eu sei,) wine?
<HotBit> ate quando invetar algo melhor rsrs
<FernandoBasso> Até ter jogo nativo.
<HotBit> quando a MS deixar existir
<HotBit> ou migrar tbm para linux
<rmsraph> eu sei que America's Army roda... mas queria algum outro... =D
<brunoLinhares> vlw galera
<HotBit> vcs sabiam que a MS-BR se uniu com a Aplle?
<brunoLinhares> vo saindo...
<FernandoBasso> Eu queria os Tomb Raider, Ghost Recon, Hitman, etc...
<HotBit> ae quero configurar o Starcraft no Wine tem que ter um jeuto pois ele tem para instalar
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, sabe ingles?
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, tecnico somente
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, pq
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, veja se vc consegue se virar com isso http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=149
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, parece q ele roda fazendo algumas gambis
 * ShadowBelmolve_ tentando fazer uma app mega-ultra-master, com pouco processamento mental pra ler ingles
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, a versao que tenho, a ultima, foi liberada, nao necessita de CD-ROM mais
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, eh um tal de anthology ou coisa assim?
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, la tem muita coisa, so que primeiro tenho de criar algo como um atalho ou algo assim p/ rodar
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_,depois se nao rodar... eh so procurando para ver se tem algo +
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, a questao eh como ifazer o Wine conhecer o Starcraft.exe e rodar ele?
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, va em ~/.wine/drive_c/{caminho_pro_startcraft} e ve se nao tem o executavel
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, ele nao ta na Drive c: ta na Drive D:
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, ele ta no windows ainda?
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, no ubuntu 11.04 vc ja pode tentar abrir clicando nele
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, ele nao tem instalaçao, so ta na pasta d:\brood, ate roda no Win7, mas eh muito lento por causa da placa de video
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, a sua placa de video eh lenta entao?
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, impossivel jogar de tao lento
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, NAO
<ShadowBelmolve_> hmm
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, o SC eh muito antigo
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, deve ser incompativel
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, certo, copia pra sua home e tenta abrir clicando no exe dele
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, fuincionava blz ate adicionar a GF9500GT
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, /media/FILES/BROOD
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, /media/FILES/BROOD/Starcraft.exe
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, copia pra sua home, rodar apps direto da particao do windows nem sempre eh uma boa ideia
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, so pelo Linux?
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, ???
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, vc pode tentar rodar direto da particao do windows, mas as vezes da alguns bugs por causa disso(nao to dizendo q vai acontecer com o sc)
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, COPIAR PARA O Ubuntu pasta tipo GAMES?
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, qualquer pasta, des de q teja numa particao 'linux'
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, a particao do windows eh ntfs e nao eh das melhores
<HotBit> 1,6 gb copiando
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, entendo, mas o Linux executa .exe do Windows?
<HotBit> ?
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, o wine faz isso :)
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, ou eh uma gambiarra q nao sei?
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, no ubuntu 11.04 ele ja abre .exe com o wine
<peregrinator_six> Mano_Chao, e ai nego velho...?! :S
<peregrinator_six> nada...!?
<HotBit> 3...2...1...
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, pronto
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, e agora eu procedo pelo Wine...
<Mano_Chao> peregrinator_six, o que vc tah querendo ouvir pelo vlc???
<Mano_Chao> manda o link ae
<peregrinator_six> mano qualquer radio...
<peregrinator_six> não importa radio, quero saber ocmo fazer...
<peregrinator_six> só isso..
<peregrinator_six> depois eu usa a que quiser...
<peregrinator_six> *como..
<FernandoBasso> Eu gosto muito da radiotuna.com, por falar em radio. Dêem uma olhada.
<ShadowBelmolve_> peregrinator_six, no vlc eh midia -> abrir fluxo de rede
<peregrinator_six> já fiz isso e nada...
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, sim
<ShadowBelmolve_> peregrinator_six, passa a url da radio
<peregrinator_six> ponho o endereço da radio que ouço pela net e não aconetce nada..
<peregrinator_six> mano, passa você, não importa a radio, só quero aprender o precedimento..
<peregrinator_six> manda ai qualquer uma que você tenha certeza que funcione..
<HotBit> que porca a resulu
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, funcionou tudo
<ShadowBelmolve_> peregrinator_six, 'http://www.metaltome.com:7900/;listen.pls'
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, teria como aumentar a resolução para nao ficar esticado?
<ShadowBelmolve_> peregrinator_six, sem as aspas
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, mexe no winecfg
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, se bem q isso vc faria pelo proprio starcraft, nao?
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, no star nao tem isso
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, sempre foi auto
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, nao sei so se for escondido num file
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, lol, entao acho q nao tem como, ja q nem o proprio jogo suporta isso
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, joga em modo de janela entao
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, já anos atras procurei uma forma de rodar ele um monitor WIDE
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, tipo CTRL+ENTER
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, as config do Wine somem quando deixa ele?
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, nao
<peregrinator_six> ah, ShadowBelmolve_ então tenho que ter a url com o numero, e como eu consigo o nome...?!
<peregrinator_six> ShadowBelmolve_, pegou...
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, mas aki ta sumindo
<ShadowBelmolve_> peregrinator_six, eu peguei a url do player dessa radio
<ShadowBelmolve_> peregrinator_six, a url da radio vc tem q conseguir de alguma forma
<ShadowBelmolve_> peregrinator_six, se ta em um site olhar o codigo fonte da pagina ajuda, normalmente vc acha ela la
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, q config vc ta fazendo?
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, e vc ta fechando no 'ok' neh
<ShadowBelmolve_> ?
<peregrinator_six> ShadowBelmolve_, pelo browser né, saquei, deixa ver se consigo...
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, eh
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, so que fiz uma vez e o starcraft sumiu depois a config da linha
<Mano_Chao> peregrinator_six, tenta isso
<Mano_Chao> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaG0_x6Cnf8
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, sobre janela vou tentar uma resolução maior suportada...
<ShadowBelmolve_> peregrinator_six, normalmente as urls tem portas(':7900' na q eu passei) e/ou extensao de playlist(pls, m3u)
<peregrinator_six> ShadowBelmolve_, manda um link de uma radio que se consegue ouvir ai pra mim tirar o exemplo de como idendificar a linha...
<peregrinator_six> pode ser...?!
<ShadowBelmolve_> peregrinator_six, aqle link eu peguei daqui http://www.metaltome.com/radio
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, 100% sem bugs... como se fosse WimXP
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, salvo pelo wine :)
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, alvo pelo ShadowBelmolve_ valeus thanks d+
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, eheheh
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, se eu conseguir rodar um prg e manipular o processo do Starcraft, no maximo da pane no jogo ?
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, como vc pensa fazer isso e com qual intencao?
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, a mesma que eu fazia no Windows, ou seja Hackear o processo, so offline
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, chamase Cheat sabe nao eh?
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, cheat engine?
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, Sabidao.... ele sabe....
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, ja usei isso no grand chease :P
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, nao sei se eh pssoivel vamos ver
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, nao eh para trapacear, so para melhorar uns items...
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, e isso eh o q? Oo
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, desculpe? nao tendi?
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, nao eh para ganhar mais facil, eh so um lance do nivel maximo de upgrades...
<ShadowBelmolve_> HotBit, e 'melhor alguns itens' eh o q? trapaca!
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, nao eh cheat de ganhar o jogo na marra
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, trapaça eh trapaça eu reconheço.... ;)
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve_, mas eh so uma forma de jogar diferente como um tipo de MOD
<HotBit> vou testar,  a tela ta muito lagra 640x480 ou nem isso no Ubuntu....
<Duka_Aprendiz> alguem manja de instalaçao de plugin pra ide?
<Duka_Aprendiz> alguem manja de instalaçao de plugin pra ide?
<xGrind> ide?
<Duka_Aprendiz> xGrind: pode ser netbeans ou eclipse
<Duka_Aprendiz> xGrind: tentei nos 2 mas nao seu certo
<Duka_Aprendiz> nao **deu certo
<FernandoBasso> Usa o vim. :P Com o snipMate, o autoclose, etc, e você tá feliz da vida. Eu gostei do apatana também.
<ressacaafu> oi duka, qual plugin vc quer instalar?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eae!
<ressacaafu> humm, pra q serve?
<RenatoSilva> Duka_Aprendiz: que plugin
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ola , boa noite....
<RenatoSilva> Duka_Aprendiz: opiniao pessoal: netbeans eh lixo, eclipse eh mto bom
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, Tudo joia ne...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eae como anda as coisas
<ressacaafu> os plugins q instalei no eclipse
<ressacaafu> foi bem facil
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, blz
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: e o teu ubuntu, muito hackeado/scriptado?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, Q?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nei sei q hackear... uhuhs
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, so sei fazer umas trpacinhas.. so isso
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, consgui Rodar starcraft no Wine
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, como se fosse no Wind
<Duka_Aprendiz> <RenatoSilva> nao deu certo no eclipse da forma que fiz
<Duka_Aprendiz> <RenatoSilva> poderia me ajudar?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: hackeado quis dizer bagunçadinho, scriptadas, editar arquivo aqui e ali (ao contrario do jeito mais intuitivo/gráfico/fácil de lembrar q te disse ontem)
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: tipo seu ubuntu apaga tudo e depois dá um trabalhão pra recuperar como ele era
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, aquelas mudanças q vc mandou foi fera, ficou mais simples de escolher...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, eu peri um file de +500MB
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ontem botei na net dois scripts pra evitar se eu perder o ubuntu, esquecer como era antes...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: peri?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao sei o que deu errado, tava aki, abri olhei...
<RenatoSilva> Duka_Aprendiz: DIFICIL ajudar se vc nao DIZ O NOME DO BENDITO PLUGIN
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, precisei sair, quando religeui entrei no Ubuntu apareceu um msg, (eu nem li) e o arquivo foi-se
<Duka_Aprendiz> <RenatoSilva> android
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: que arquivo ?
<HotBit> preciso reiniciar volto ja ...
<RenatoSilva> Duka_Aprendiz: nenhuma ideia
<RenatoSilva> Duka_Aprendiz: #eclipse
<Duka_Aprendiz> <RenatoSilva> sim
<RenatoSilva> Duka_Aprendiz: ou mostra a msg de erro
<dourival> alguem sabe como instalar wireless no inspiron n5010 ???
<RenatoSilva> Duka_Aprendiz: #eclipse quer dizer "entre no canal #eclipse e peça ajuda lá"
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, um game, Warcraft3...
<RenatoSilva> Duka_Aprendiz: se vc me mostrar o erro ou screenshot TALVEZ eu possa ter uma ideia do problema
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, baixei pelo Firefox, ...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ah ta, so baixar de novo? vc reiniciou o PC???? nossa mto rápido!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, eh mas ja tinha apagado o link e pra achar...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao reiniciei ainda
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tava procuando o BENEDITO download em andamento....
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, vou reiniciar depois para ver se nao aparece ERROR denovo
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, to suspeitando de algum erro de alocaçao, se tem isso no linux
<Duka_Aprendiz> <RenatoSilva> nao da pra cria o projeto, a build target ta off
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tipo, o arquivo era um tal RoC.rar eu abri dentro tinha RoC.ISO, montei, olhei, fehcei (acho) sair do Ubuntu...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, quando eu voltei... deu krash
<Duka_Aprendiz> <RenatoSilva>  An SDK Target must be specified.
<HotBit> [afk]
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao entendo mto be m do q vc fala hotbit
<RenatoSilva> Duka_Aprendiz: entao vc instalou o plugin?
<RenatoSilva> Duka_Aprendiz: vc nao precisa do SDK do android nao????
<Duka_Aprendiz> <RenatoSilva>  sim, agora que consegui add o caminho sdk mas mesmo assim nao da certo
<Duka_Aprendiz> <RenatoSilva>  em windows>prefernces>Android sdk location
<RenatoSilva> Duka_Aprendiz: O QUE NAO da certo?
<RenatoSilva> Duka_Aprendiz: nao tenho como advinhar o q nao da certo, sacas?
<RenatoSilva> Duka_Aprendiz: vc ainda nao consegue criar um projeto? o finish fica inabilitado?
<RenatoSilva> Duka_Aprendiz: tenta #eclipse ou #android
<Duka_Aprendiz> <RenatoSilva>  problema é pra cria o projeto que nao habilita a build target
<icodeman> preciso saber um bom forum de desenvolvimento/programação b
<icodeman> br
<RenatoSilva> serve canal?
<RenatoSilva> linguagem especifica?
<RenatoSilva> Duka_Aprendiz: tenta #eclipse ou #android
<icodeman> sem lin guagem especifica
<icodeman> serve canal sim
<RenatoSilva> putz
<icodeman> desculpem, caiu aqui
<icodeman> meu G3 quase sempre trava
<icodeman> enfim, preciso do canal ainda
<Duka_Aprendiz> <RenatoSilva>  #eclipse-br nao tem?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, bem, sobre que foi o ultimo dialogo memso
<Duka_Aprendiz> <RenatoSilva> ou  #android-br
<RenatoSilva> Duka_Aprendiz: tenta ae
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sei la
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: um arquivo ae
<RenatoSilva> icodeman: :P
<RenatoSilva> icodeman: /join ##programming,##algorithms
<icodeman> preciso br
<icodeman> my english is ungly
<icodeman> :/
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mas eae, pidgin eh uma bost*?
<icodeman> vocês estão utilizando unity?
<RenatoSilva> icodeman: nao!
<icodeman> pifgin pra mim é melhor que o empathy para msn
<RenatoSilva> icodeman: acho q nao tem br nao
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao eh bem assim, so que tava muito dificil mexer nele nem lembro mais o que era
<icodeman> vlws renado
<RenatoSilva> icodeman: acho o menos pior de todos
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, o xhat ta melhor assim
<RenatoSilva> icodeman: tenta perguntar com seu ingles mesmo
<RenatoSilva> icodeman: qqr coisa tem o ##English pra te ajudar
<icodeman> para irc melhor é xchat sem duvidas
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eu lembro de ter testado outros, achei todos horriveis
<icodeman> vlws rento
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: tem um screenshot do xchat ae?
<icodeman> eu tenho
<icodeman> como envio?
<tkruise> xchat é melhor que fullt e t7ds ó
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, para que?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: pra eu ver como é
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ##English eh pra ajuda com ingles
<icodeman> eu tenho uma SS do xchat
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, com assi ajuda?
<icodeman> me diz como eu envio
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ele traduz eh isso?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao sei ingles, me ajuda? assim
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mas vc tem q falar em ingles
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vai la q te mostro umas coisas
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, mas como assim... vc pode falar uma palavra em ingle e outra em pt?
<RenatoSilva> icodeman: http://imgur.com
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: somente ingles, senao eles nao tem como te ajudar ne!
<kasinsk> como descompactar arquivo .zip? esta ocorrendo erros na interface...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: entra la
<RenatoSilva> kasinsk: btn direito, extrair
<icodeman> http://imgur.com/hFKX6
<icodeman> imagem do xchat ai
<kasinsk> RenatoSilva, acabei de dizer que a interface esta com erro...
<kasinsk> =)
<kasinsk> HotBit, grande o/
<kasinsk> HotBit, tudo tranquilo por ai?
<kasinsk> RenatoSilva, ou seja, preciso de comandos...
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> e faz tempo que não mexo com linux
<kasinsk> =/
<icodeman> eu tava usando opensuse
<icodeman> agora estou com arch
<icodeman> ruim do arch... inexistencia de pacotes
<kasinsk> opensuse para extrair arquivos?
<kasinsk> poxa
<kasinsk> to com uma serie de problemas nesse ubuntu
<kasinsk> não sei o que aconteceu aqui do nada começou a dar erros em algumas coisas
<icodeman> normal
<kasinsk> não diga que é normal
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> erros não são normais
<kasinsk> mais entendi oq vc quiz dizer
<kasinsk> mas*
<RenatoSilva> kasinsk: unzip
<kasinsk> hum...
<kasinsk> ok
<HotBit> kasinsk, boa noite O Grande kasinsk ... cmo vai você?
<RenatoSilva> instala se nao tiver
<RenatoSilva> http://i.imgur.com/hFKX6.png => mto feio!
<RenatoSilva> rsrsr
<kasinsk> tranquilo como um grilo e por ai HotBit ?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tu nao acredita rolei um programa do Windows aki com Wine, um excellente editor de imagens
<HotBit> kasinsk, grilo? sei nao, mas tranquilo hoje....
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> uso schat aqui
<kasinsk> costume de anos atraz
<kasinsk> to de volta ao irc
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: qual editor?
<RenatoSilva> schat?
<kasinsk> sou da epoca da brasnet
<kasinsk> ou melhor
<kasinsk> da epoca que a brasnet estava entrando
<kasinsk> na rede irc
<RenatoSilva> kasinsk: ouvi falar dessa brasnet, era maior bagunça e talz , ne?
<kasinsk> xchat seu fela
<kasinsk> rs
<RenatoSilva> kasinsk: qtos anos
<kasinsk> tu entendeu
<RenatoSilva> fela?
<RenatoSilva> nao entendi, serio
<kasinsk> RenatoSilva, era bagunça sim a maior do brasil
<kasinsk> rs
<HotBit> http://i.imgur.com/Vchoq.png     rolando no Wine.... ehehehe
<kasinsk> ou melhor
<kasinsk> maior da america do sul
<kasinsk> rs
<icodeman> alguem ja instalou wine no arch??
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, PhotoFIltreStudio da de 10x0 no editorDoUbuntu
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: conhece GIMP?
<HotBit> gabezao, falae boa noite
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sim
<gabezao> eae
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, esse mesmo, nao gostei nadica dele muito feio e horrivel de usar
 * peregrinator_six ¬¬
<icodeman> por****
<icodeman> uase me expulsaram do python-en
<icodeman> só por que meu ingles não é tão bom
<icodeman> =/
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, http://i.imgur.com/Vchoq.png  veja so isso
<RenatoSilva> icodeman: do #python?
<RenatoSilva> icodeman: ele sao dos mais legais do irc, dificil expulsarem
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vi, eu uso gimp, mas n sei quase nada
<mibis_> estava editando um trabalho no blender quando sem querere mantive o control e segurando o scroll do mouse arrastei sem querer
<mibis_> ai a tela deu zoom e agora como tiro?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, so que acho que no Wine parece que fiou um pouco lerdo os pinceis...
<mibis_> cada letra esta do tamanho do meu polegar kkkkkk
<mibis_> me ajuda galera
<mibis_> preciso terminar urgente meu trampo
<HotBit> mibis_, tenta ctrl+scroll mouse
<mibis_> ubuntu-br] Bem-vindo! #ubuntu-br: canal de discussão sobre o Ubuntu no Brasil
<mibis_> <mibi
<mibis_> pts cara tentei
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, o que noz, voce manda eu faço, faremos no Ubuntu hoje de muito loko?
<mibis_> contro +scrol e arrastei pra cima pra baixo
<mibis_> ne anda
<mibis_> nada
<mibis_> kkk caraca
<HotBit> niko, CTRL fica pressionada segurado move a rodinha do mouse para cime e para baixo
<HotBit> ops
<HotBit> mibis_,  CTRL fica pressionada segurado move a rodinha do mouse para cime e para baixo
<gabezao> mibis_,
<mibis_> oi
<gabezao> é o key Window
<gabezao> não ctrl.
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nada HotBit....
<mibis_> kkkkkkkkkk
<mibis_> aeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<gabezao> ;)
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, muito trampo por ai eh....
<mibis_> pts agora parece tudo minusculu
<mibis_> kkkkkk
<mibis_> caraca veio
<mibis_> que raiva isso torna
<HotBit> karamba
<mibis_> kkkkk
<mibis_> vlw
<mibis_> eu ja ia dar um tiro no desktop
<mibis_> pra ve se resolvia
<gabezao> "minusculo não ta"
<gabezao> pq é zoom
<gabezao> ele nao reduz o tamanho
<ecanto> alguem usa dell inspiron por aqui?
<HotBit> karacole
<HotBit> vai mata o desktop... virge
<icodeman> to pensando em comprar um netbook
<icodeman> sera que roda G3?
<mibis_> vlw camarada
<mibis_> agora eu vo termina minha edição
<mibis_> abraço galera
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: heh
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ahheha
<HotBit> illuminarch|afk|, my friend, good night to you...
<illuminarch|afk|> HotBit Good thanks
<HotBit> ate mais galera do Ubuntu, falo, foi T+
<kasinsk> barna, esse é o cara
<kasinsk> =)
<kasinsk> rs
<barna> kasinsk, e ai blz?
<kasinsk> barna, tudo tranquilo
<kasinsk> barna, depois tah afim de ver os erros?
<kasinsk> vou fazer um book bem bonito pra analise dos problemas da nova versão...
<Rubem> Boa noite Galera
<kasinsk> kkk
<kasinsk> os erros ocorreram sem nenhuma modificação, não foi mexido em nada...
<kasinsk> Rubem, boa noite
<kasinsk> =)
<peregrinator_six> barna, me da meu dinheiro... :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<peregrinator_six> barna, boa noite.
<AiRhEaD> Boa noite a todos
<valdergallo> ai alguém conhece um noise reduction para ubuntu ?
<barna> peregrinator_six, boa noite!
<kasinsk> AiRhEaD, boa noite
<Mano_Chao> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
#ubuntu-br 2011-07-20
<AiRhEaD> Acredito que os que estão aqui usam Ubuntu ... gostaria de saber se já usaram ou usam alguma outra distribuição linux?
<paladinn> fedora
<barna> AiRhEaD, esse canal é exclusivo a suporte tecnico em ubuntu! pra tal entre no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ou #vivaolinux
<Chaintech> Linux Mint, Jolicloud
<Maninho> <AiRhEaD> considerando apenas uma pergunta, R: archlinux Freebsd e um velho macbook
<RenatoSilva> qual a diferença nas prefs de som, tab hardware, entre "duplex estéreo analógico" e "estéreo analógico aoutput"?
<barna> RenatoSilva, não tenho certeza do q vou dizer! mas pelo q entendo duplex e saida e entrada de som ativadas! aoutput é só saida de som ativada! acredito eu q o mic desligue!
<kasinsk> barna,
<kasinsk> me ensina a fazer as coisas pelo console veio?
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> tem essa paciencia comigo
<kasinsk> quando eu for rico te dou um dinheirinho
<kasinsk> rs
<barna> kasinsk, 1 seg! ja te ajudo!
<barna> kasinsk, vamos lá!
<barna> que vc precisa de ajuda?
<RenatoSilva> barna: saida e entrada ativadas, tipo eu falo no microfone e imediatamente ouço no headphone, por exemplo?
<barna> kasinsk, hoje eu tenho q ir trabalhar! mas posso ficar algum tempo!!!
<barna> RenatoSilva, não nesseçariamente! tipo vc pode usar o skype pra falar e ouvir ao mesmo tempo, sem ouvir o que vc fala!
<kasinsk> barna, relaxa deixa pra proxima
<kasinsk> não vou lhe atrapalhar
<barna> pode falar! agora eu to de boa!
<RenatoSilva> barna: qual a diferença, nao entendo
<barna> RenatoSilva, acredito eu (não tenho certeza) que se vc tiver com auotput vc só vai ouvi! usa entrada de audio (usada pra plugar um microfone) não vai funcionar!
<kasinsk> barna, vou tirar uma foto aqui do troço
<barna> ok
<RenatoSilva> barna: ok
<kasinsk> barna, http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/6987/erronocompletaleitura.png
<kasinsk> barna, não sai disso aí... e não ta instalando nenhum pacote sempre dando erro
<kasinsk> se tiver possibilidade de fazer uma reparação no ubuntu
<kasinsk> pra que tudo volte ao normal
<kasinsk> sem precisar ter que formatar
<kasinsk> ou mesmo deletar as coisas que ja tem aqui
<kasinsk> seria ótimo
<kasinsk> rs
<barna> kasinsk, ok, kra procura (ai na bagunça do unity) o Gerenciador de pacotes Synaptic
<kasinsk> achei
<RenatoSilva> obrigado de qualquer forma
<barna> do lado esquerdo a abaixo tem "filtro personalizado" clica nele!
<barna> dai clica em quebrados
<barna> e v se aparece algo na janela do lado direito!
<kasinsk> barna, http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/4125/errorkkk.png
<kasinsk> barna, errinho aí de presente
<kasinsk> rs
<barna> pronto achamos o erro!
<barna> agora só temos q descubrir o q fazer com ele!
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<barna> kasinsk, kra eu faria o seguinte! fecharia o synaptic, entraria no endereço q aparece no erro (/var/lib/apt/lists/) e moveria todos os arquivos q estão nela pra outra pasta! e entraria no synaptic de novo e apertaria o botão recarregar (do lado direito encima)! num sei se funciona mas é o q eu faria!
<kasinsk> barna, vou tentar
<kasinsk> barna, não da pra apagar
<kasinsk> sendo que ja movi aqui
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> eu ein
<barna> kasinsk, entra no terminal e digita sudo nautilus
<barna> vai abrir um nautilus como poder de super usuario!
<RenatoSilva> alguem saca de ingles?
<RenatoSilva> como chama o - em ls -l
<Arcana> google tradutor sabe ingles :-D
<kasinsk> barna, gosto de poderes
<kasinsk> kkkk
<kasinsk> perae
<barna> kra to quase de saida! vou arrumando as coisas aki e falando com vc!
<kasinsk> barna, DEIXA PRA PROXIMA POR FAVOR
<kasinsk> não quero lhe atrapalhar
<kasinsk> relaxa
<kasinsk> =D
<rogerio> tem como deixar o virtualbox maximizado ?
<peregrinator_six> rogerio, sim, tem...
<peregrinator_six> rogerio, ou quase isso, não vi ainda mas acredito que lhe ajuda... VirtualBox
<peregrinator_six> droga...
<rogerio> como faço isto amigo!
<peregrinator_six> rogerio, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWb49VCj9EY
<jailson> pessoal alguem ta com apostila do marcos laureano sobre a linguagem c para linux:?
<RenatoSilva> ae tem algum substituto do ifup/down?
<rogerio> peregrinator_six valeu pela ajuda muito obrigado resolvido!
<jailson> cade?
<IceBlock> jhgf
<rmsraph> alguém pode me ajudar a gravar fotos em um dvd? como aquelas apresentações...
<annakamilla> ola gente
<IceBlock> annakamilla, olá
<IceBlock> XD
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<IceBlock> magavilhoso
<IceBlock> e vc
<annakamilla> to bem
<annakamilla> oi Celsinho
<annakamilla> instalei a fonte do ubuntu que tem no google docs
<peregrinator_six> annakamilla, :P
<annakamilla> peregrinator_six: ja tinha falado para vc no emesene
<peregrinator_six> annakamilla, eu sabo... ^^
<annakamilla> nesse print eu faço uma pergunta http://imgur.com/n5keN
<peregrinator_six> annakamilla, por que se não taá usando o AWN Lucido...?!
<peregrinator_six> *tá...
<annakamilla> peregrinator_six: to com um dos temas default do awn 0.4, que veio nos repos do ubuntu msm
<peregrinator_six> annakamilla, awn Lucid é mais bonita, vem com o tema do Lucid, legal, to com ela aqui! :)
<annakamilla> e'que peregrinator_six eu estava usando um outro wall
<peregrinator_six> um...
<annakamilla> tem o smoked, o light, o dust theme e o dark theme
<Celsinho> Andre_Gondim
<Celsinho> annakamilla
<Celsinho> :D
 * ZNC quit see Og
<Balduino> pessoal preciso recuperar a senha de root no maverick
<Spiga> Balduino: hum... rapaz. http://under-linux.org/wiki/Recuperar-senha-root-grub
<Spiga> leia ai
<Balduino> Spiga, rapaz tentei isso aí mas não consegui
<Balduino> Spiga, as instruções dadas parecemserpro grub antigo
<joao> Opaa !!
<Spiga> certo
<Spiga> mas vc tentou atravez do CD de boot.
<Spiga> la tem opção de recuperar senha tb
<Balduino> Spiga, eu nãotenhocd
<Spiga> hum rapaz.
<Spiga> qual versao do grub vc ta usando
<yro_anjos> Bom dia ubunteiros!
<Balduino> Spiga, nem sei, sei q to usando o maverick
<Balduino> Spiga, tem gente falando em entrar no modo de recuperação, masmesmo assim pede senha de root
<Spiga> http://hbueno.wordpress.com/2007/11/27/recuperar-senha-do-root/
<Spiga> tenta esse ai
<thiago_> Olá pessoal o/
<Spiga> away 5 mim
<thiago_> Estou com um problema: após atualizar o ubuntu 10.04 para 10.10, o boot não carrega mais a interface gráfica.
<thiago_>  E quando entro em modo seguro e reinicializar X, ele inicia normalmente
<thiago_> o que pude perceber eh que aparece um erro quando uso o comando startx:
<Spiga> tenta so X
<Spiga> em vez de startx
<Spiga> caso isso vc tera que reconfigurar seu xorg.conf
<thiago_> xauth:error in locking authority file /home/thiago_/.Xauthority
<Spiga> x -configure
<Balduino> Spiga, consegui, valeu
<Spiga> sudo X - configure
<Spiga> sudo X -configure*
<Spiga> Balduino: de nada
<Spiga> ele vai gerar na pasta /root um arquivo xorg.config.new
<thiago_> assim, o meu arquivo xorg está com uma extensão diferente
<thiago_> está xorg.conf.failsafe
<fernandopaiva> bom dia galera
<Spiga> move ele para pasta /etc/X11/
<fernandopaiva> alguem ae ja usou o tema macubuntu ?
<Spiga> com nome de xorg.conf
<thiago_> pois é
<Spiga> fernandopaiva: e mais facil vc ir montando fica mais ao seu gosto esse macubuntu tem muita coisa fail
<fernandopaiva> Spiga, to achando isso tbm
<fernandopaiva> pq o cubo nao funciona nemmm
<thiago_> é na pasta /etc/X11 que encontro o xorg.conf.failsafe
<Spiga> fernandopaiva: olha nas config do compiz
<thiago_> e não o xorg.conf como é pra ser
<Spiga> thiago_: intao ... esse failsafe e a modo de segurança
<Mano_Chao> bom dia galera!
<Spiga> do xorg
<fernandopaiva> Spiga, eu ja fiz isso
<thiago_> ah ta
<fernandopaiva> ativei la e tbm configurei a tecla de atalho
<Spiga> vc precisa gerar um novo xorg para melhor deixar
<fernandopaiva> para ctrl+alt+down
<fernandopaiva> e num funciona essa mer***
<fernandopaiva> kk
<Spiga> fernandopaiva: ativou a opção CUBO.
<thiago_> enão deve ser por isso, poi só consigo iniciar pelo modo de segurança
<Spiga> thiago_: intao af ai
<fernandopaiva> Spiga, sim sim
<fernandopaiva> ativei
<Spiga> thiago_: sudo X -configure
<thiago_> bom, vou tentar aquele comando "sudo X -configure"
<Spiga> fernandopaiva: ixi nao sei intao mano.
<fernandopaiva> mas o negocio num funciona nemmm
<thiago_> isso
<fernandopaiva> Spiga, vou desmarcar e marcar de novo essa droga pra ver se vai.
<thiago_> EI, mas me diz o qque será feito depois de executar esse comando
<joao> e ai galerinha, tudo ok ?
<Spiga> thiago_: ele gerou 1 novo xorg.conf.new? certo
<vicentimartins> bom dia pessoal
<fernandopaiva> Spiga, vou ver se consigo configurar essa droga
<fernandopaiva> alias, se consigo fazer funcionar
<fernandopaiva> kkkk
<fernandopaiva> agora msm volto pra falar
<fernandopaiva> fui
<Spiga> fernandopaiva: compiz ta ativado?
<vicentimartins> estou com problemas com minha wifi e nao estou conseguindo rodar rfkill
<vicentimartins> alguem sabe se tem como instalar o pacote?
<vicentimartins> blz, encontrei agora no synaptic
<vicentimartins> =D
<thiago_> Spiga, alterei umas configurações no grub e quando tentei iniciar ele já não foi mais para linha de comando
<Spiga> certo.
<Spiga> grub?
<Spiga> mas seu problema nao era xorg?
<thiago_> porém algo estranho aconteceu, a tela de login, estava com um fundo azul, e qual janela de login com um tema diferente
<thiago_> *qual -> aquela
<thiago_> sim
<Spiga> hum..
<Spiga> eu sei o que é
<Spiga> aki é do mesmo jeito e o GDM
<thiago_> mesmo assim acho que ainda esta com algum problema
<Spiga> qaundo vc atualizou ele baixou a nova versao do GDM e assim. mesmo
<thiago_> pois lá no diretório /etc/X11
<Spiga> eu ainda nao procurei 1 solução mas
<thiago_> só encontro o xorg.conf.failsafe e não estou em modo de segurança
<thiago_> hum
<joao> thiago_: você atualizo normalmente do 10.4 na interface mesmo para o 10.10 correto, tem muitos casos após tentar atualizar esta versão, ela realmente acaba prejudicando o Gnome/(nem sempre). Você poderia tenta atualizar o proprio gnome, caso contrario conselho que faça um bckup e instale normalmente o 10.10 é o que eu faria (so novo aqui.)
<thiago_> mas aquele comando que vc me falou (sudo x -configure)
<Spiga> thiago_: sim?
<joao> eu poderia saber com gnome voce utiliza. !! eu utilizava k !
<joao> ou*
<thiago_> Spiga, eu ainda não usei
<thiago_> se usasse agora estaria prejudicando alguma coisa?
<Spiga> thiago_: o failsafe = modo de segurança
<Spiga> thiago_: leia com muita atençao vou escrever 1 só vez. sem direito a pergunta
<thiago_> ??
<Spiga> thiago_: "sudo X -configure" ele cria uma nova configuração do seu Xorg. Oque é Xorg? e modo de que o linux utiliza para gerar o modo Grafico para vc, com comando la atraz ele cria uma nova configuração do Xorg para vc, como se fosse vc tive-se instalando um novo drive de VIDEO no windows, agora se esta aparecendo uma tela azul e login e senha de modo estranho e o GDM que deu algum problema com gnome, aconselho seguir a dica do joao ali em cima. agor
<Spiga> a se aparece tela modo TEXTO faz o que te falei.
<thiago_> ok então
<thiago_> vou reiniciar de novo agora e ve o que aontece novamente
<Spiga> adianta nada ele digitar o comando reiniciar e nao mover o arquivo do /root para /etc/X11
<Spiga> o bixo dificil
<Spiga> apressado de mais
<Pskol> dxa ele apanha um poko
<Spiga> huahua
<joao> E AI TIIII
<joaquim> joao, voce é do estado de são paulo?
<joao> sim !
<joao> são jose do rio preto
<joaquim> acho que te conheco
<joaquim> nossa
<joaquim> deve ser dai mesmo
<joaquim> eu lembro na parada gay, voce falando sobre esse chat
<joaquim> era voce?
<joao> sim, sim esse mesmoo
<joao> nossa voce JOAAA *-8
<joaquim> nossa beee, que saudade
<joao> eu também *-*
<joao> nossa sério tenho mt saudades
<kasinsk> é impressão minha ou o guia.ubuntu-br.org ta fora do ar?
<joao> aqui também nao entra !
<kasinsk> =/
<kasinsk> complica
<Stylles> opa..
<Stylles> alguem ja instalou openvpn
<joao> sinceramente eu nem sei do que se trata, vo procura, sei que tem a ver com ferramentas, rede etc... !
<kasinsk> qual comando para me dar super poderes em um console? rs
<joaquimjuniors> como assim kasink?
<kasinsk> da mesma forma que sudo nautilus da para uma pasta quero fazer umas coisas em console mesmo
<kasinsk> entendeu?
<joaquimjuniors> vc usa kde ou gnome?
<kasinsk> joaquim unity
<joaquimjuniors> sudo su -
<kasinsk> joaquimjuniors,  usando o unity problem
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> sudo su -
<kasinsk> ?
<kasinsk> assim mesmo?
<joaquimjuniors> aí vc digita a senha de usuário administrador
<kasinsk> perdão
<kasinsk> pronto obrigado
<joaquimjuniors> assim vc é root
<joaquimjuniors> mas é possível fazer tudo com o sudo
<kasinsk> tranquilo
<Spiga> iai.
<Spiga> parada gay!
<Spiga> lol
<joao> joaa responde *-*
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia, alguem sabe dizer uma boa placa de video para jogos ?
<PatrickPorto> ola
<PatrickPorto> Alguém sabe se seria possível eu ajudar a adicionar pacotes no repositório oficial?
<kasinsk> criei uma pasta e estou tentando mover um arquivo para ela e esta dando um erro
<kasinsk> Oo
<kasinsk> alguem ajudae
<kasinsk> =s
<Srlinux> qual o erro brow
<Srlinux> ?
<joaquimjuniors> que comando vc  está executando?
<Srlinux> tens permissão pra copiar para a pasta
<kasinsk> perae
<kasinsk> deixa eu colocar no pastebin
<kasinsk> Srlinux, http://pastebin.com/CikKQjkr
<kasinsk> logo aviso qualquer erro não tenho culpa de ser novo user em linux
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> to tentando
<joao> kasinsk esta ai ainda ?
<kasinsk> joao, ta querendo me zuar?
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> não dei quit ainda
<joao> é que voltei agora do almoço e vi o chat aberto
<joao> ^^''
<kasinsk> a bom
<kasinsk> rs malz
<joao> entao cara
<joao> voce ta tentando coloca arquivos na pasta
<joao> e da erro ?
<joao> voce acabo de cria a pasta e tals ?
<joaquimjuniors> ~/home/usuario nao existe
<joaquimjuniors> não tem o tio
<joaquimjuniors> ~
<joao> sim!
<joaquimjuniors> /home/usuario
<joao> tem como passa o comando que voce estava tentando faze..
<joao> esta*.
<joaquimjuniors> para "/root/home/usuario": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<joaquimjuniors> por isso da tando erro
<joao> /root/home/usuario
<joao> lol hilario nao ? asokeaosea
<joao> creio eu que esse "HOME" esta no diretorio raiz que seria o ( / ) o barra,
<joao> então /home/usuario...
<joao> mais voce disse que nao existe esse usuario né !!
<joao> entra no seu /home/ e da um ls -lhas
<Stylles> alguem ja instalou openvpn?
<Known_problems> Stylles, pq?
<Stylles> Known_problems:  probleminhas chato aqui
<Stylles> Known_problems:  ver se podia me da uma força
<Known_problems> Stylles, entendido?
<Stylles> Known_problems:  blz
<Known_problems> Stylles, evite perguntas obvias.... apenas pergunte!, se alguem do canal souber, vai lhe auxiliar...
<yro_anjos> boa tarde utunteiros!
<yro_anjos> *ubunteiros
<Weeday> alguem pode me dar uma ajdua? oq posso usar pra remover um pacote? exp: apt-get -f install ou -r... so q da erro =x
<Weeday> file:///media/C2741E2B741E22A9/Documents%20and%20Settings/UserXP/.irssi
<Weeday> ips
<Weeday> E: O pacote app-install-data precisa ser reinstalado, mas não foi possível encontrar um arquivo para o mesmo.
<Weeday> alguem sabe oq posso usar pra remover?
<Mano_Chao> tarde
<Known_problems> Weeday, instalou o pacote do repositorio ou foi na mao com dpkg ?
<Known_problems> Weeday, apt-get remove nome-do-pacote
<Weeday> na mao
<Weeday> Known_problems: na mao
<Weeday> http://pastebin.com/t1gJaUWe
<Weeday> tudo q vou fazer da esse erro
<Known_problems> Weeday, na mao que falo, usando o dpkg ?
<Known_problems> ou tais usando o apt-get ?
<Weeday> eu usei o dpkg pra instalar
<yro_anjos> Minha placa de tv-pci não detecta o sinal de tv.... ja tentei várias formas de configurações o máximo que tivo foi o sinal d tv no local errado.
<yro_anjos> Alguem pra ajudar???
<wasser> pessoal, instalei o 11.04 num computador novo, entra no gdm mas ao iniciar sessao do gnome o unico que vejo é o fundo, nada de barra
<Spiga> yro_anjos: entou no site do fabricante se tem driver para linux
<Spiga> ou alguma config
<yro_anjos> Spiga: ele funciona no módulo saa7134, vou postar um !paste
<Spiga> ok
<yro_anjos> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<yro_anjos> Spiga: http://paste.ubuntu.com/648475/  contém uns dos processos que andei fazendo...
<Spiga> so um moemnto
<yro_anjos> ok
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<marconm1> alguem sabe qual modulo tem que carregar para mostrar a bateria no note
<marconm1> no htop nao ta mostrando
<Spiga> yro_anjos: desculpa ai ...
<Spiga> intao sua placa de captura Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder
<yro_anjos> Spiga: certo, mas o card=42 => Sabrent SBT-TVFM (saa7130)
<Spiga> no caso seu card seria?
<yro_anjos> pelas configurações o único q funcionou foi o card=42 tuner 69 ou 17
<Spiga> tava lendo na net uma pessoa teve sucesso com card=62
<Spiga> yro_anjos: tenta esse aki
<Spiga> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Sabrent_SBT-TVFM
<yro_anjos> qual o link
<Spiga> yro_anjos: esse o link que eu falei sobre o card=62
<Spiga> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/sabrent-sbt-tvfm-7130-tv-card-433044/
<Spiga> desculpa nao foi card=62 e sim tunner 62
<yro_anjos> é isso qu eestava vemdo
<yro_anjos> vou experimentat
<yro_anjos> Spiga: tem como reiniciar o módulo sem reiniciar o pc?
<Spiga> sim
<Spiga> pera ai que deu branco
<yro_anjos> fiz alterações no /etc/modprobe.d/captura.conf
<Spiga> modprobe -r <modulo>
<Spiga> depois vc carrega ele de novo
<Spiga> modprobe <modulo.>
<yro_anjos> Spiga: nada a mesma coisa
<Spiga> yro_anjos: :/
<HotBit> Mano_Chao: ae blz... boa tarde
<Mano_Chao> HotBit, boa tarde jow
<HotBit> illuminarch: blz, boatrde
<Mano_Chao> tudo certin???
<Mano_Chao> feliz dia do amigo!
<Mano_Chao> (:
<Mano_Chao> feliz dia do amigo a todos!
<HotBit> Mano_Chao: tudo ok's, "jowtomundo"
<HotBit> Mano_Chao: eu nao sabia tem dia do amigo
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve: ae, boa tarde.
<HotBit> ZNC: boa tarde
<HotBit> setanta: boa tarde
<HotBit> semeion: boa tarde
<HotBit> boa trade a todos
<HotBit> digo, boa tarde a todos!
<HotBit> Mano_Chao: e las coisas por ai... tudo em ordem
<HotBit> ShadowBelmolve: ola, ShadowBelmolve como vai?
<HotBit> vou logar o Ubu, eeso aki nao eh nada good...
<HotBit> fui
<HotBit> melhorou...
<illuminarch> HotBit boa
<HotBit> illuminarch, boa tarde/noite.
<glauco> Olá, meu nome é Glauco. Boa noite a todos.
<Mano_Chao> boa noite
<Mano_Chao> HotBit, por aqui tudo certo cara...
<Mano_Chao> e seu download... desvendou o misterio????
<glauco> Eu instalei, na semana passada o Ubuntu 11.04. No desktop quase tudo perfeito, mas no net book, uma droga!
<glauco> Vc usa qual versão do Ubuntu?
<peregrinator_six> http://br-linux.org/2011/microsoft-manda-video-de-feliz-aniversario-nos-20-anos-do-linux/
<glauco> Alguém pode me dar umas dicas de como fazer no Netbook enxergar o desktop? Ambos com o Ubuntu 11.04. Já fiz de tudo, mas não consigo resolver isso. Ambos estão conectados por uma rêde wireless.
<glauco> Olá, alguém teria interesse em conversar sobre o Ubuntu 11.04?
<glauco> Oi Giverny. td bem?
<Giverny> glauco tudo em paz
<glauco> Obrigado por me responder. Pensei que todos estavam mortos, he! he!
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> pessoal tá trabalhando ae glauco
<glauco> Qual seu nível de conhecimento do Ubuntu 11?
<glauco> Claro, estou brincando. É que estou de férias e como tal... de bobeira.
<Giverny> :)
<glauco> Preciso de uma orientação e creio que é fácil para os mais experientes.
<Giverny> glauco qual a dúvida?
<glauco> Eu instalei, na semana passada, Ubuntu no Netbook e no desktop, mas não consigo fazer com que os dois compartilhem arquivos. Já segui vários tutoriais e script. Instalei o Samba, mas... nada! Qual será o problema? Ambos estão em wireless.
<glauco> Consigo pingar as máquinas, mas não compartilhar pastas.
<Giverny> é algum problema na configuração então glauco
<Giverny> ?
<glauco> Imagino que seja, mas como sou muito incipiente no Linux, apesar de experiente em informática. Estou sem saber mais como resolver.
<Giverny> glauco http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Configurando-o-Samba-howto
<glauco> Vou dar uma olhada agora mesmo. Obrigado!
<Giverny> http://www.guiafoca.org/?page_id=14
<Giverny> glauco guia foca também vai te ajudar
<Giverny> tem tudo sobre Samba
<glauco> Ok, já abri o primeiro e estou abrindo o segundo link. Não me importo em ler, estudar e descobrir. O problema é que há muita coisa na Internet sem a devida explicação, isso deixa os usuários novatos muito perdidos.
<Giverny> glauco se eu te falar não vou te ajudar em muita coisa, mas se você ler a respeito talvez saiba até distinguir a sua dúvida e ai vai ficar mais fácil pra gente te ajudar :\
<Giverny> glauco usa o guiafoca que é referência no linux
<Giverny> glauco e o vivaolinux
<Giverny> com os dois você vai longe glauco
<glauco> Claro, é isso mesmo que eu preciso. Não quero uma solução pronta e imediata, mas o caminho para onde eu possa pesquisar e descobrir. Eu só tenho até o final do mês de férias e pretendo usar definitivamente o Ubuntu.
<glauco> Valeu, vou dar uma olhada e depois eu te digo o resultado de sua generosa atenção.
<Giverny> :)
<glauco> Eu sou enfermeiro e professor universitário do curso de enfermagem e adoro informática. Já fiz vários testes com o Linux, desde a época do Kurumin, não sei se conheceu, mas a falta de tempo e a dificuldade em conseguir suporte e ajuda, me fizeram voltar para o Windows. Agora tenho mais tempo e vejo uma grande evolução na interface e no suporte aos menos experientes.
<Giverny> glauco conheço sim
<Giverny> do Carlos E. Morimoto
<glauco> Isso mesmo. Ele fez um bom trabalho, pena que descontinuou.
<Giverny> ele tem muita coisa pra fazer agora
<sandrossv> quando instalei o kurumim eu perdi todos meus arquivos xD
<sandrossv> primeira distro q eu instalei
<glauco> Eu ainda tenho um CD do Kurumin que usava para matar vírus ou resolver problemas em que o Windows não permitia mais a inicialização.
<glauco> Eu também tive problemas, mas era o mais fácil de aprender e com a interface mais amigavel de todos. Testei alguns e considerei ele o mais acessível.
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, boa noite. Chupa essa manga... http://br-linux.org/2011/microsoft-manda-video-de-feliz-aniversario-nos-20-anos-do-linux/
<glauco> A Microsoft é gentil, não acha?
<Giverny> sei não
<Giverny> a M$ usou tanta coisa que o linux inventou
<Giverny> tanto código por ai
<Giverny> agora que tá ganhando verba com android
<Giverny> ai tá começando a ser mais gentil
<Giverny> até código pro linux 3.0 ela tá fazendo
<Giverny> assim mesmo pro driver hyper-v dela que nem tá lá essas coisas
<glauco> Eles são oportunistas e estão no jogo para ganhar. A Microsoft não se construiu somente sobre a ética e bons costumes, bem sabemos disso.
<Giverny> concordo glauco
<sandrossv> Eu vi um cara falando que ele contribuiram para que fosse possivel rodar linux no windows server,
 * peregrinator_six nenhum linux agora que usar o kernel 3.0 pode se gabar de ser mais "puro"... AUSHAUHSUAHSUAHSUAH
<glauco> Bem... eu não sou Micro$oft-fobo nem Micro$oft-filo, reconheço os méritos e principalmente os deméritos.
<HotBit> glauco, com o tempo vc vai migrar para o linux, e esquecer aquela bagunça da MS. rs.
<peregrinator_six> glauco, http://www.hardware.com.br/noticias/2011-07/microsoft-linux.html
<glauco> Eu gostaria muito mesmo. Meu desktop está rodando muito redondo o Ubuntu 11.04, de onde teclo agora, mas o Netbook tem vários problemas: Não reconhece meu data-show, não reconhece a wireless on-board, tive de usar um cartão pela USB e mais alguns bugś.
<glauco> Espero resolver para poder ficar somente com o Linux nele, mas vai depender de resolver tudo.
<sandrossv> A unica coisa que falta no linux são mais jogos piratas
<sandrossv> LOL
<HotBit> kakaka, peregrinator_six rachei de rir da MS, oba
<HotBit> sandrossv, faltava, agora pode tentar rodar ele no WIne, rs
<sandrossv> HotBit: nah
<sandrossv> Agora que to trabalhando vo começa a pagar pelos jogos... xD
<sandrossv> E linux tem varios jogos legais
<HotBit> o Linux que veio no meu PC era um tal Linux-3D, de cara mandei ele passear.... nem pisquei para ele
<sandrossv> No meu veio librix
<HotBit> sandrossv, Pago ou pirata, dependendo da para rolar com Wine...
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/acclaimed-indie-game-beep-released-linux/
<glauco> Abraços a todos, vou tentar colocar meus micros em rede novamente.
<Giverny> boa sorte glauco
<Giverny> nessa nova jornada
<Giverny> :P
<Giverny> peregrinator_six acho que esse bolo
<Giverny> tá envenenado
<HotBit> peregrinator_six, ta peregrinado atraz de mais sobre ms.x.linux (msxlinux?) perceba a ligação dos 3 primeiros caracters
<HotBit> me lembra muito algo
<Giverny> cara agora eu digo
<Giverny> se a m$ se juntar
<Giverny> ao linux
<Giverny> ai talvez acabe a apple
<Giverny> :(
<ShadowBelmolve> Giverny, isso eh o mesme de dizer q se cristaos e judeus se unirem o islamismo acaba
<Giverny> não é?
<Giverny> ehehe
<HotBit> nao acaba nao a ms juntou-se com a apple...
<Giverny> pena que religião é dificil de se misturar
<Giverny> ehehe
<ShadowBelmolve> Giverny, e pra alguns o OS nao eh uma religiao?
<Giverny> HotBit juntou não o bill é dono de umas ações
<Giverny> ShadowBelmolve sim
<HotBit> a MS ta mais perdida que cego em tirotei... Quer transformar o Win no lx
<Giverny> mano só queria os drivers
<Giverny> da m$ no linux
<Giverny> o protocolo do msn
<peregrinator_six> ShadowBelmolve, boa noite mano, me ajuda ai...?!
<Giverny> e os jogos
<Giverny> pronto
<sandrossv> Giverny: tem jogos pra linux
<sandrossv> só é dificil achar eles piratas
<Giverny> sandrossv mas não tanto como pra m$
<Giverny> é
<HotBit> mas tem muitos drivers para linux, porem que falta e os fabricantes de dispositivos criarem compatibilidade com Linux
<Giverny> pra tu ver a Intel
<Giverny> é uma das que mais colaboram
<peregrinator_six> ShadowBelmolve, como faço o safado do vlc tocar essas radios brow...?! www.radios.com.br/
<Giverny> hoje em dia se tu tipo tiver um hardware intel
<Giverny> tu roda linux que nem manteiga
<Giverny> suporte total
<Giverny> intel empresa rica com suporte rico
<HotBit> o vlc roda rádio? po legal
<Giverny> ganha dinheiro até os users linux
<Giverny> *dos
<Giverny> acho que a intel deu 868 contribuições
<Giverny> pro linux 3.0 se não me engano
<Giverny> ou seja é possível rodar linux em um intel?! Sem dúvidas
<Giverny> ;/
<ShadowBelmolve> peregrinator_six, se nao estou errado esse site redireciona pra radio escolhida, nao?
<Giverny> só precisa a m$ abrir uns fontes e botar o desenvolvedor dela pra trampar mais no kernel 4.0 futuro
<Giverny> ai garanto que ninguém vai falar mais mal dela
<Giverny> aheaueh
<peregrinator_six> ShadowBelmolve, exato!
<ShadowBelmolve> peregrinator_six, nesse caso eh no site da radio q tu vai pegar
<HotBit> Giverny, o bill não eh mais dono da MS aposentou, agora ele so fica com os lucos das açoes...
<peregrinator_six> ShadowBelmolve, mas quando vou pra radio e pego o indereço e ponho no vlc não roda..!? :S
<Giverny> HotBit sim
<Giverny> HotBit tou sabendo
<HotBit> eu tentei aqui nao rolu...
<HotBit> o vlc toca radio como viar url?
<Giverny> vocês querem criar uma rádio com o vlc
<Giverny> ou tocar?
<HotBit> so tocar ja seria bom
<Giverny> http://www.wikihow.com/Use-VLC-Media-Player-to-Listen-to-Internet-Radio
<HotBit> nao funciona... bah
<HotBit> http://playersradios.band.com.br/?r=rb_bandnewsfm_sao
<HotBit> ja tentei outras opçoes, fluxo, fluxo de rede....
<Giverny> ce tá pondo link da url
<HotBit> e q link tem de por?
<Giverny> mas tem que ser o link do stream
<HotBit> ae vou ver se acho
<HotBit> lar eesa m pra la
<HotBit> rodo direto do firefox e pronto
<HotBit> ZandreBran, boa noite!
<ZandreBran> HotBit, ôla
<ZandreBran> *ôlas
<HotBit> ZandreBran, transito em SP ta so lag
<HotBit> I need go... t+
<CasTro> sandrossv,  e ae! firmeza?
<MarconM> boa noite
<sandrossv> CasTro: blz
<kasinsk> barna, boa noite!
<kasinsk> tudo bem?
<kasinsk> =)
<barna> boa noite!
<barna> bom e vc?
<petrius> Boa Noite pessoal
<kasinsk> barna, tranquilo
<kasinsk> petrius, boa noite
<kasinsk> barna, qual era aquele comando que vc me passou?
<kasinsk> sudo salitius?
<petrius> Opa e ai kasinsk...nossa mo cara que eu não entro no canal muito bacana ver a galera aqui
<kasinsk> petrius, rs cara fazia anos que não entrava em irc
<kasinsk> voltei pra aprender a usar linux
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> e lentamente estou aprendendo
<petrius> é cara não tem jeito o futuro é linux...
<barna> sudo nautilus
<kasinsk> massa barna
<petrius> Eu migrei totalmente para Linux
<Ricardo__> salitius
<Ricardo__> eheheah
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> tem gente que acha graça somente de desgraça
<Ricardo__> que nada
<Ricardo__> deki uns 3 meses
<Ricardo__> tu ja faz isso de costas
<kasinsk> e é esses que eu espero cair numa pra cair na gargalhada rs
<Ricardo__> terminal vira rotina pra ti
<Ricardo__> é so querer
<kasinsk> Ricardo__, ;P
<Ricardo__> se bem q nem uso mto terminal
<Ricardo__> so quando dá galho mesmo
<kasinsk> amo o terminal só quero que ele me ame tb
<kasinsk> Ricardo__, pois eh interface dando problema
<kasinsk> por isso...
<petrius> o kasinsk
<kasinsk> e sabe lá no futuro outros problemas
<kasinsk> =)
<petrius> você já viu aquele sofware linux para roteadores
<kasinsk> petrius, senhor?
<petrius> chamado Busy box
<kasinsk> petrius, ver sim
<kasinsk> porque?
<kasinsk> não me pergunte nada porque nunca usei esses soft
<kasinsk> ware
<petrius> eu to com um aqui e to tentando editar a chave wpa dele mais ele é bem limitado
<kasinsk> hum...
<kasinsk> petrius, depois que eu li sobre 3 carinhas que foram processados por dividirem entre si a internet
<kasinsk> 3000 de multa
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> roteador pra mim é só pra por o fio e pronto
<petrius> kasinsk eu trabalho em um provedor aqui em minas
<kasinsk> acabou minha farra de dividir net aqui na visinhança
<kasinsk> petrius, hum... =
<kasinsk> =)
<petrius> isso facilita adicionar senha quando se vende um roteador
<kasinsk> eu sei
<petrius> como voce mesmo disse que adora o terminal eu tambem sou um fã dele
<kasinsk> =D
<valdergallo> ae alguém ai tem problemas para instalar o empathy no 64 11.04 ?
<valdergallo> meu 64 deu problema em 2 coisas 1 foi a memória swap e a outra foi esse empathy ... a memória eu arrumei
<petrius> kasinsk qual versão do ubuntu voce ta usando ai
<kasinsk> valdergallo, cara derepente varias coisas deram erro aqui depois que migrei para 11.04
<valdergallo> ubuntu 11.04
<kasinsk> =/
<valdergallo> kasinsk, o meu eu acho que ele atualizou pacotes que não são compatíveis com a versão do empathy
<petrius> nossa eu tenho sérios problemas com versão de 04 não é de hoje desde 7.04
<valdergallo> hauhaua
<kasinsk> =/
<valdergallo> foda
<petrius> valdergallo eu tava usando aqui a 11.04 e fiz downgrade para 10.10
<petrius> agora ta tudo 100%
<valdergallo> hauhuaa, é uma opção
<Chilenobuntu> ALGUEM AKI TRABALHA NA AREA DE INFORMATICA?
<Chilenobuntu> foi mal
<Chilenobuntu> xd
<valdergallo> eu
<valdergallo> hauhau
<kasinsk> eu
<kasinsk> rs
<petrius> Eu
<kasinsk> petrius, vc tb
<kasinsk> pois é
<kasinsk> =D
<petrius> Sim
<kasinsk> barna, tb
<Chilenobuntu> valdergallo: o que voce pode fazer se o teu colega nao deixa vc fazer o mesmo trabalho teu e ensinar?
<sandrossv> eu
<kasinsk> rs
<barna> kasinsk, desculpa, to trabalhando aki, não estou acompanhando a conversa!
<kasinsk> barna, fique tranquilo
<sandrossv> Chilenobuntu: não entendi
<valdergallo> Chilenobuntu, :D
<kasinsk> nem eu Chilenobuntu
<Chilenobuntu> sandrossv: por exemplo , eu trabalho com outro carinha
<petrius> :-D
<kasinsk> hum...
<Chilenobuntu> ele e mais velho q eu na empresa
<Chilenobuntu> nao deixa eu olha o server
<barna> !offtopic
<ubottu-br> Essa conversação não faz parte do contexto do canal. Off-topic é no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<kasinsk> melhor ir para o off-topic? isso é algum problema psicologico...
<valdergallo> Chilenobuntu, a então vc não olha
<kasinsk> isso ubottu-br
<kasinsk> rs
<valdergallo> Chilenobuntu, vc tem que ver q ele é responsável pelo servidor se vc fizer algo de ruim é ele que vai se fuder
<valdergallo> Chilenobuntu, por isso q ele toma essa atitude
<barna> !palavram | valdergallo
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'palavram' not found
<kasinsk> =)
<barna> !palavrao | valdergallo
<ubottu-br> valdergallo: Por favor não fale palavrões no Canal. Leia http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<valdergallo> ops mals :S
<kasinsk> joaquimjuniors, perdão eu tive que sair e nossa conversa ficou incompleta
<kasinsk> perdão
<joaquimjuniors> tudo bem
<CasTro_> sandrossv, cole
#ubuntu-br 2011-07-21
<sandrossv> Alguem sabe um programa modo texto pra monitorar a banda da rede
<sandrossv> ?
<joaquimjuniors> iptraf
<joaquimjuniors> iftop
<joaquimjuniors> iftop -P -i eth0
<joaquimjuniors> vc olha o tráfico na interface
<sandrossv> legal
<joaquimjuniors> iptraf tem alguns gráficos... mas uso mais o iftop
<joaquimjuniors> o -P é para ver o protocolo em vez da porta
<sandrossv> joaquimjuniors: tipo, eu queria só olhar quantos kb/s que ta trafegando
<joaquimjuniors> se for para ver velocidade de internet... depende muito de outros fatores
<joaquimjuniors> o iftop mostra tudo relativo a interface
<joaquimjuniors> tem um gráfico de largunda de banda para cada porta
<joaquimjuniors> www 80 http
<sandrossv> não, não qeuro ver a velo da internet
<sandrossv> quero ver quanto de dados por segundo ta passando
<joaquimjuniors> o ideal seria vc fazer um download
<joaquimjuniors> tipo uma iso de uma distro qualquer
<joaquimjuniors> fazendo no download
<sandrossv> joaquimjuniors: mas eu não quero testar a velocidade da internet
<joaquimjuniors> hum...
<joaquimjuniors> a taxa de dados só vai ser mostrada
<joaquimjuniors> se alguma coisa estiver sendo feita. entende?
<joaquimjuniors> copiando alguma arquivo pela rede
<joaquimjuniors> se o ssh estiver aberto ele vai aparece no iftop
<sandrossv> joaquimjuniors: eu estou fazendo isso
<joaquimjuniors> o que vc ta fazendo na rede?
<sandrossv> to baixando por torrent
<sandrossv> e quero ver quanto de kb/s ele ta fazendo upload
<joaquimjuniors> vai aparece o ip e a porta e quanto da banda está sendo utilizado
<sandrossv> onde? eu não vi nenhuma legenda
<joaquimjuniors> o iptraf mostra down e up ao mesmo tempo
<joaquimjuniors> o iftop eu acho que o padrão é down
<joaquimjuniors> é bom dar uma olhada no manual
<sandrossv> ta
<sandrossv> joaquimjuniors: vlw
<petrius> cara curti esse iptraf aii heim
<CasTro_> ae Galera como posso um HD?
 * peregrinator_six ...
<CasTro_> ae Galera como posso testar um HD?*
<peregrinator_six> CasTro_, você quer dizer verificar a integridade dele...?!
<root> CasTro_: qual a suspeita?
<peregrinator_six> CasTro_, Utilitário de unidades, esse que vem com o sistema que eu cotumo usar, se é o melhor ou se ele é confiavel, não sei lhe dizer...
<CasTro_> peregrinator_six,  isso ver integridade dele!
<peregrinator_six> CasTro_, Utilitário de unidades
<CasTro_> peregrinator_six,  ele e bom? tem mais opções?
<peregrinator_six> CasTro_, sitema, administração...
<mwallacesd> Opa boa noite povo!
<mwallacesd> Hahaha
<root> CasTro_: isso se da em varias etapas
<peregrinator_six> não sei lhe informar tecnicamente...
<joaquimjuniors> quando hd ta ruim. Aparece ata. error no dmesg
<joaquimjuniors> senão tiver erro no dmesg
<root> CasTro_: cola o smartctl -a /dev/foo no pastebin e manda o link
<joaquimjuniors> vc pode usar o gparted para chegar
<joaquimjuniors> *checar
<root> joaquimjuniors: caminho inverso?
<peregrinator_six> CasTro_, esse ai é o unico que usei no sistema até hoje, não tenho autoridade pra dizer se ele é isso ou aquilo...
<root> peregrinator_six: ele usa dads de smart, bom pra uma primeira analise
<joaquimjuniors> root: como assim?
<root> joaquimjuniors: primeiro vc tem que checar o smart, nao simplesmente adivinhar onde tem erro no disco e esperar mensagem
 * peregrinator_six bem, como eu disse, não tenho autoridade tecnica pra aferir ele ser isso ou aquilo...
<CasTro_> root,  não tem muita urgencia... ele no Rwindows não funciona! ele eu sei q ta ruim.. mas vo ver q q eu consigo fazer
<joaquimjuniors> velho.. quando o kernel da erro de leitura no bloco... acho difícil ter jeito
<root> joaquimjuniors: as vezes tem
<root> joaquimjuniors: se o erro for de leitura, alias, altamente provavel
<CasTro_> vo fazer o Teste com o utilitario de discos.. e falo pra vcs!
<joaquimjuniors> nesse caso que vc disse é erro logico... problema no sistema de arquivos
<root> CasTro_: cola o resultado do comando que passei ai
<joaquimjuniors> aí... o fsck resolve
<root> joaquimjuniors: nao, criatura
<joaquimjuniors> mas erro no hardware
<root> joaquimjuniors: erro fisico
<CasTro_> root,  o comando faz o que?
<root> joaquimjuniors: vc sabe como um hd funciona? sabe o que e smart?
<joaquimjuniors> sim
<joaquimjuniors> hdparm e tudo mais
<root> CasTro_: imprime contadores de erro e saude do hd
<root> joaquimjuniors: nao, nada a ver
<joaquimjuniors> mas.. já tive muita experiencias negativas.... com hd
<CasTro_> root, ele não tem suporte ao Smart, foi um HD que achei perdido aki em casa!
<root> hdparm nao tem nada a ver
<joaquimjuniors> hdparm ativa hdma do disco
<root> CasTro_: liga suporte smart no seu bios. de quanto e seu hd?
<root> joaquimjuniors: entre outras coisas, mas isso nao tem absolutamente nada a ver com o assunto
<CasTro_> root,  to com reseio de afetar meu sistema.
<joaquimjuniors> root. sim.
<Rubem> Usa Utilitário de Disco cara
<CasTro_> root,  40GB
<Rubem> Lá informa todas condições do disco
<root> CasTro_: provavelmnte tem smart sim. liga no bios e tenta de novo
<CasTro_> root,  vo testar aki... dps vo ver se na bios o suporte a smart ta desativado dps.
<root> Rubem: so se smart estiver ligado
<CasTro_> root, BlZ
<root> CasTro_: smartctl nao mexe em dados do disco
<root> CasTro_: so le dados de controle do disco, que ficam na placa de baixo do disco
<CasTro_> root
<CasTro_> root,  ok
<root> CasTro_: o -a, pelo menos
<root> outras opcoes podem ser mais ou menos perigosas
<root> mas ai te ajudo, se estiver aqui
<CasTro_> ok
<CasTro> root, da erro
<CasTro> root, o HD deve ta bixado legal
<root> CasTro: que erro?
<CasTro> root, aqueles comandos eu fico receoço de usar e mexer com meu sistema =/
<CasTro> diz que a unidade esta ocupada
<root> CasTro: smartctl -a nao mexe no sistema
<root> CasTro: pode olhar a manpage
<CasTro> root, mas ja vai direto no HD o comando?
<CasTro> root, ou vai no HD q to usando o Sistema?
<root> CasTro: tanto nao mexe que eu tenho ele rodando a cada poucos minutos em centenas de servidores em producao
<root> CasTro: no hd que vc mandar
<root> smartctl -a /dev/disco
<CasTro> root,  ahhhh a inicialização do sistema.. Diz S.M.A.R.T ... fala q ocorreu um erro
<CasTro> no DOS
<root> CasTro: dos?
<root> CasTro: que erro?
<CasTro> informando que ocorreu um erro no S.M.A.R.T.
<root> ahhh
<CasTro> ja ativei... o smart
<root> nao e no dos, mas sim, seu hd ta meio zuado. quer saber quanto, ou isso basta?
<CasTro> rs!
<CasTro> Concluindo!. ... ProBlema de Junta?
<root> depende
<CasTro> Junta tudo e Joga fora?! rs!
<CasTro> ehh vo ver q q eu consigo fazer...
<root> ele pode ainda servir pra coisas descartaveis, dependendo do quanto ele estiver zuado
<CasTro> root,  é verdade!
<CasTro> root, vlw pela ajuda!
<CasTro> root, vlw msmo!
<root> mas ai vc tem que colar o smartctl pra eu ver
<root> :-)
<CasTro> root, to conseguindo evolução aki!
<CasTro> root, vo reiniciar o Pc... ja volto!
<root> cola la no pastebin a saida do smartctl -a
<CasTro_> root, sera que morreu de vez... o sistema linux.. num ve mais o HD...
<Rubem> A bios consegue identificar ?
<Rubem> Partição do HD tá formatado ?
<Rubem> fdisk -l e poste aqui...
<CasTro_> Rubem,  ele vai emcima do HD secundario q to tentado recuperar?
<root> CasTro_: cade o smartctl?
<CasTro_> root,  smartctl ele vai direto no HD secundario?
<root> CasTro_: se vc mandar, sim
<root> :-)
<CasTro_> root,  qual comando?
<CasTro_> smartctl .......... qual caminho?
<root> smartctl -a /dev/disco
<root> qual o disco que vc quer analisar? sdb?
<CasTro_> root, tenho q instalar smartmantools
<CasTro_> root, oK?
<root> yep
<root> nos meus sistemas, ja vem instalado, pq e utilitario essencial :-)
<CasTro_> root, O HD ja ta funcionando!
<CasTro_> root, voltou! coloquei arquivos nele!
<CasTro_> root,  vo fazer um pczin barato pra um Brother aki, encontrei esse HD...  Sou iniciante no Linux... e vi que mesmo o HD estando ruim... ele lê
<root> bom, pedi 8 vezes. acho que vc nao quer mesmo ajuda.
<CasTro_> root, vo fazer ... to esperando instalar
 * ZNC see
<CasTro_> root,  qual seu nivel de seu conheçimento? qual sistema q vc usa?
<CasTro_> root, [to esperando instalar o smartmontools]
<root> CasTro_: que tipo de resposta vc espera pra primeira pergunta?
<root> CasTro_: uso muitos sistemas diferentes
<CasTro_> root, qual seu conheçimento do Linux
<CasTro_> root, e como Melhorou? Autodidata
<CasTro_> ?
<root> CasTro_: mas o que vc espera que eu responda? "muito" (quanto?), "pouco" (quanto?)
<ELETRONICO> Informatica hoje em dia é simples
<ELETRONICO> coisa de saber ler
<ELETRONICO> e ter vontade de aprender sozinho
<CasTro_> root, rsrsrsrsr.... programador
<CasTro_> ?
<root> ELETRONICO: depend de onde quer chegar
<CasTro_> root, é q sou iniciante... no linux... e as vezes eu fico tontinho... com os comandos
<CasTro_> rs
<ELETRONICO> root: eu considero q a informatika é facil
<ELETRONICO> root: se voce manja algo de ingles, espanhol
<root> CasTro_: depois de um ponto, todo mundo desenvolve um pouco, mas nao sou desenvolvedor full-time nao
<ELETRONICO> fika facil
<ELETRONICO> xD
<CasTro_> KKkk
<CasTro_> root, Vlw!
<root> ELETRONICO: bom, o mundo precisa te contratar entao :-)
<ELETRONICO> root: ja tenho contrato
<ELETRONICO> :)
<root> CasTro_: leia, quanto mais melhor, mas ignore os tutoriais, leia documentacao decente
<ELETRONICO> depende
<ELETRONICO> xd
<CasTro_> root,  Ok! tem algum site Bom?
<ELETRONICO> informatika é coisa de ler e testar
<ELETRONICO> pois nao estraga nada
<root> tutorial nao ensina como funciona e o que fazer qdo der merda as 4 da manha de sabado pra domingo
<ELETRONICO> porende nao paga
<ELETRONICO> xD
<root> ELETRONICO: errado
<root> ELETRONICO: as vezes estraga
<ELETRONICO> backup velho
<ELETRONICO> so isso
<ELETRONICO> backup das config
<root> ELETRONICO: obviamente nao sabe do que esta falando :-)
<ELETRONICO> root: sei sim... em eletronica vc nao faz backup, keimo algo, se fodeu
<ELETRONICO> em informatika, deu errado algo, volta atras com backup
<ELETRONICO> e boa
<ELETRONICO> xD
<root> heh. vc ta simplificando demais as coisas
<CasTro_> iouaoiauoia
<ELETRONICO> em informatika vc nao keima nada
<ELETRONICO> ou sim?
<root> se o banco voltar backup e seu dinheiro nao estiver la, tudo certo?
<CasTro_> o que eu faço BACKUP... pra quando der merda?
<CasTro_> rs
<CasTro_> ja formatei + de 5 vezes o meu... por isso o meu medo!
<CasTro_> rs
<root> CasTro_: backup e uma das ferramentas de disaster recovery e business continuity
<Giverny> back up diário é o recomendado
<Giverny> :S
<ELETRONICO> depende
<ELETRONICO> xd
<root> business continuity e muito mais importante hoje em dia
<root> Giverny: recomendado pro seu caso particular :-)
<Giverny> pra todos
<chicognu> backup é pra fracos
<chicognu> lol
<root> Giverny: errado.
<CasTro_> root, business continuity???? q isso
<Giverny> root
<ELETRONICO> Giverny: relativo isso o q vc estiver protegendo
<CasTro_> chicognu, calma Forte!
<Giverny> cara
<Giverny> acho que vocês estudaram
<root> CasTro_: wikipedia tem bastante info sobre isso
<Giverny> isso na faculdade
<Giverny> né?
<CasTro_> rs
<Giverny> de back up diário
<Giverny> eu estudei tb
<Giverny> sei os tipos de back up
<Giverny> etc
<Giverny> só que amigos
<root> Giverny: enter nao e pontuacao. pare de floodar
<Giverny> o ideal aqui pra nós
<Giverny> é diário
<ELETRONICO> Giverny: nao é aconselhavel pois pode dar error de virus
<ELETRONICO> xd
<Giverny> e .final
<root> Giverny: novamente, pro seu caso. tem aplicacoes minhas que backup de 10 em 10 minutos e porquice
<ELETRONICO> backup incremental, vc kiz dizer....
<ELETRONICO> nao é aconselhavel
<chicognu> como só uso o computador pra porn e tenho net rapida, backup é reprise
<chicognu> lol
<Giverny> root quem falou de 10 em 10
<Giverny> ?
<root> Giverny: business continuity :-)
<Giverny> se for
<gabezao> imagina perder um bacno com as vendas diarias
<Giverny> business continuity
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> seeeeeeeee.
<ELETRONICO> minha conexao é de 30 Mbps
<ELETRONICO> :)
<root> ELETRONICO: e o que isso tem a ver com o assunto?
<peregrinator_six> CasTro_, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Documentacao      http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,80944.0.html      http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/board,20.0.html
<ELETRONICO> bastante pois importa a velocidade
<root> ELETRONICO: 30 mbps e piada perto de um datacenter qualquer
<Giverny> aheuha
<Giverny> qual datacenter que tem só 30mbps root
<Giverny> ?
<ELETRONICO> sim mais , o data center é pra varios, eu tenho 30 Mbps so pra mim
<ELETRONICO> :D
<root> ELETRONICO: novamente, irrelevante :-)
<Giverny> ELETRONICO bacana amigo
<gabezao> e up é de qnt ELETRONICO ?
<ELETRONICO> Giverny: é gostoso faze download de 1 DVD = 4,7 Gigas em 15 minutos
<ELETRONICO> xd
<Giverny> root ele quer que você dê os parabéns pra ele
<ELETRONICO> Giverny: nao espero o parabens de ninguem nao
<root> Giverny: nao to aqui pra discutir tamanho de vpenis
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrs
<ELETRONICO> so dou risada
<ELETRONICO> xd
<Giverny> root e tu vem falar isso pra mim? ehauaehuh
<ELETRONICO> agora minha proxima parada vai ser 120 Mbps
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrs
<CasTro_> root
<CasTro_> instalado!
<root> ELETRONICO: qual seu provedor?
<ELETRONICO> VTR , moro no Chile
<peregrinator_six> mwallacesd,
<root> ELETRONICO: soh
<ELETRONICO> alguem tem celular com android aqui?
<root> ELETRONICO: varios, mas isso e pesquisa de mercado? ou tem uma duvida especifica :-)
<mwallacesd> E ai mano! Firmeza truta! Comé que ta as parada aqui no canal?
<ELETRONICO> um amigo meu me falou se eu sabia de modelos com android no Brasil
<ELETRONICO> ele mora ai
<root> ELETRONICO: tem dezenas de modelos no brasil
<ELETRONICO> dae nao sei
<ELETRONICO> barato ele pode paga ate 180 dolares
<ELETRONICO> eu recomendei o meu celular pra ele , Lg Optimus one 2x
<mwallacesd> Chileno estonces hablas español, al tano... Ese ELETRONICO, que onda amigos, que nos cuenta de Chile, como estas????
<peregrinator_six> mwallacesd, in move! :)
<ELETRONICO> mwallacesd: si, hablo español tambien y tu?
<ELETRONICO> :)
<root> mwallacesd: canal em portugues, lembra? :-)
<ELETRONICO> root: conhece Lg Optimus One 2x ?
<mwallacesd> Por supuesto no le peles al root  este wey es meio mamoncito y se la pasa chingando a la gente, me tiene celos jajajajaja y tu que cuentas amigo? ELETRONICO, cuando queras estamos para lo que sea amigo. Gusto en conocerte
<root> ELETRONICO: ve reviews na net, so conheco os que tenho ou que amigos tem
<ELETRONICO> mwallacesd: jajajaja, me imagino, gracias por los  " tips "
<ELETRONICO> xD
<ELETRONICO> root:  muito bom, rapidasso, tem doble nucleo
<ELETRONICO> xd
<root> mwallacesd: poderia por favor parar de me agredir? ja te pedi varias vezes
<CasTro_> root,  instalei o utilitario
<root> mwallacesd: uma hora isso cansa
<root> CasTro_: vc ja disse isso
<CasTro_> root, n to conseguindo usar
<ELETRONICO> mwallacesd:
<ELETRONICO> saca usar led?
<Giverny> CasTro_ o que você tá querendo
<Giverny> ?
<ELETRONICO> bebe cerveja
<ELETRONICO> xD
<mwallacesd> root: basta vc cuidar da sua vida e me deixar em paz, simplemente comprimentei o companheiro não afeta em nada a vida do canal nem a sua, mas como vc é sempre tem que aparecer ai ja sabe, vc na sua e eu na minha, ve se me erra cara!!!
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrrss
<ELETRONICO> Estress a lot !!! Mode ON
<ELETRONICO> xD
<root> CasTro_: fez o que eu falei? se vc nao falar qual o problema, nao vou adivinhar
<ELETRONICO> rsrrss
<Giverny> mãe de santo tá complicado mesmo
<ELETRONICO> vamo chama o papai noel pra traze uns cerebro novo aew
<ELETRONICO> xD
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrrss
<Giverny> ELETRONICO nossa! Tua concordância tá péssima amigo
<root> Giverny: acabou plutonio da minha bola esquerda de cristal. e agora com fukushima daquele jeito, povo ta com medo de enviar novas cargas
<ELETRONICO> Giverny: isso de ter varios idiomas na cabeca é foda
<ELETRONICO> xD
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrss
<ELETRONICO> foi mal
<ELETRONICO> :P
<Giverny> ELETRONICO tá complicado não tem mais nem acento
<root> Giverny: nem virgula, ne?
<ELETRONICO> meu teclado é Spanish
<ELETRONICO> xd
<mwallacesd> O meu é gringo, to mexico
<ELETRONICO> importante q da pra entende
<Giverny> virgula até passa pq em alguns casos é facultativo
<mwallacesd> Foi um ovo configurar o c cedilha
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrs
<ELETRONICO> entrei no canal de professor de portugues?
<ELETRONICO> xD
<mwallacesd> antes tava usando a tabela ascii para os caracteres acentuados
<root> altgr+, =ç
<ELETRONICO> aff
<Giverny> ELETRONICO pt_br - abnt2
<mwallacesd> shitf+u00e7
<CasTro_> root, http://pastebin.com/athxiccK
<ELETRONICO> gramatika em chat , nem ai mano
<ELETRONICO> xd
<ELETRONICO> kissi_fo_da
<ELETRONICO> xD
<mwallacesd> Nao veio, no files do BROffice
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrsss
<mwallacesd> To entrando 01:00 am aqui no trampo
<ELETRONICO> mwallacesd: a veces no se si escribir en español o portugues
<ELETRONICO> xD
<root> CasTro_: heh, brincadeira isso?
<mwallacesd> demorava uma eternidade redatar aquivos simples
<CasTro_> root, o q?
<root> CasTro_: execute o comando com o hd que vc quer testar
<mwallacesd> Bom mas é importante manter a gramatica em chat sim, "principalmente para eu" (nossa ein?) posso me apegar aos modismo modernos e esquecer o português escrito, já estou a vários anos aqui...
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrss
<ELETRONICO> eu ja eskeci
<ELETRONICO> xd
<ELETRONICO> ta ligado
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrs
<mwallacesd> O complicado é quando acabamos escrevendo em portspanglish
<ELETRONICO> nao kurto usa a letra " q"
<ELETRONICO> xD
<mwallacesd> Você debe restartar la computadora hahahahaha
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrsrsrs
<peregrinator_six> mwallacesd, pvt
<ELETRONICO> " reseteia " el ordenador
<ELETRONICO> xD
<CasTro_> root, http://pastebin.com/9HTv3Y9c
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrrs
<mwallacesd> Eh q e outra coisa
<CasTro_> root, ve se fiz certo
<ELETRONICO> aki tem carinha q diz resetear ao invez de formatear
<ELETRONICO> xD
<ELETRONICO> rsrrsrsrs
<ELETRONICO> eu kgo de rir
<ELETRONICO> :!
<CasTro_> ELETRONICO, olha pra mim!!! Kkk
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrrsrsrsss
<ELETRONICO> xD
<CasTro_> ELETRONICO, N chego a tanto!... mas so cabacinho. po
<CasTro_> rs
<ELETRONICO> eu tbem
<ELETRONICO> :!
<CasTro_> kk
<ELETRONICO> bom nem tanto
<ELETRONICO> :$
<ELETRONICO> na area de informatika nao muito
<afeijo> oi galera
<afeijo> como eu clono meu HD velho pro novo que instalei hoje? ambos 1tb
<ELETRONICO> chama a ovelha dolly, ela manja dessas parada
<ELETRONICO> xD
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrrss
<afeijo> essa foi Ó.T.I.M.A.
<afeijo> #not
<ELETRONICO> clonezilla?
<ELETRONICO> G4L
<ELETRONICO> :D
<afeijo> dd não dá, não quero copiar uma das partições
<afeijo> vou ver o clonezilla
<ZNC> cp /velho /novo
<ELETRONICO> G4L <---
<ELETRONICO> Ghost 4 Linux
<ZNC> ghost = cp /
<mwallacesd> nossa lembrei da piadinha sem graça do Alvaro Lopes (ex Sun) com o lance a OBjotas... Quem não tiver conhecimento da ligua espanhola jamais entendeira isso OBJs ....abelhão
<mwallacesd> Os programadores de verdade são meio loucos...
<afeijo> ZNC, outro dia usei o cp pra transformar uma partição em pasta, fud*u os owners mudando tudo para root:root
<afeijo> e o mbr e a tabela de permissões?? como copio?
<ZNC> cp = copiar
<ELETRONICO> pra fika codando  por 8 horas ou mais , 300 dias do ano tem q ser doido
<ZNC> partiçãoo???
<ELETRONICO> xD
<ZNC> 365
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrs
<afeijo> ZNC, sim, meu /var era partição, precisei mudar e só copiei e apaguei a permissão, tirando do fstab
<ELETRONICO> ZNC: e as ferias?
<ELETRONICO> xd
<afeijo> *partição
<ZNC> afeijo, agora entendi, mas nada que uma reparada ajudaria :-D
<afeijo> ZNC, o /var eu resolvi, olhei uma virtualbox e deu
<ZNC> oo cp da certo em qq sistema, pode variar cp copy srrssr
<afeijo> agora é mover meu ubuntu pro novo hd, que é novo e mais porrada
<afeijo> mas e o mbr?
<afeijo> grub, né?
<ZNC> ELETRONICO, feiras nunca temos, temos apenas 1 segundo de distancia
<mwallacesd> Ops fui, alarme no server entrou alguém... Volto já...
<ZNC> sim
<ZNC> so regravar
<ZNC> tem um tuto
<ZNC> !grub2
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'grub2' not found
<ZNC> v..
<ZNC> !grub
<ubottu-br> GRUB é o gerenciador de boot padrão do Ubuntu. Perdeu o GRUB depois de instalar o Windows? Veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub (em Inglês) - Tutoriais do GRUB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto (em Inglês)
<ZNC> nao sei pq aki é apenas grub :-(
<afeijo> mto menso eu
<ELETRONICO> mwallacesd: vixi, algun script kiddie xD
<ZNC> existe 2 grub, eu uso o 1 por opção minha, e recomendo para varias pessoas, e aki so tem do 2 :S
<afeijo> preciso de um livecd pra mexer no grub?
<ZNC> afeijo, se preferir
<ZNC> mas so se der pau
<afeijo> não prefiro
<ZNC> se estiver entrando no tty, ja tah valendo :-D
<afeijo> vou montar as novas partições, e copiar do velho pro novo de acordo, isso né? amanhã faço o grub
<ZNC> :-)
<ZNC> se vc copiar tudo como esta no velho
<ZNC> nao tem pq dar erro em nada
<ZNC> ate no win funciona ¬¬ pq nao no linux onde as coisas sao bem mais simples
<mwallacesd> ELETRONICO, não era um amigo...
<ELETRONICO> RSRSRS
<mwallacesd> Nem pode brincar com essas coisas, FTP é aquilo n
<mwallacesd> Mas e ai, vc esta a trabalho ai no Chile?
<ELETRONICO> sim
<ELETRONICO> trabalho aqui
<mwallacesd> Legal, suporte técnico?
<ELETRONICO> na area de instrumentacao industrial
<ELETRONICO> eletronica industrial  + informatica
<ELETRONICO> :P
<ELETRONICO> motor, amperagem
<ELETRONICO> mais informatika
<CasTro_> root, ocupado?
<mwallacesd> Olha só, isso ai meu, manda ver ai com os chilenos, que por sinal são muito boa gente
<ELETRONICO> saca 220 Volts, 380 Volts ?
<mwallacesd> Eu sistemas, e por hobby mecanica fuel injecction de motocicletas
<mwallacesd> Sensores, computador etc.....
<ELETRONICO> tipo aqui onde eu trabalho tem motores trifasicos
<ELETRONICO> com PLC
<ELETRONICO> Siemens
<ELETRONICO> eu tenho q mexe nas 2 areas
<ELETRONICO> saber de eletronica + eletricidade e informatica
<mwallacesd> Mandamos de eletronica tambem... Relevadores, diodos cener das Hondas hehehe, e o magneto do motor de 4 tempos...
<ELETRONICO> diodo Zener
<ELETRONICO> xd
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrss
<afeijo> vcs sabem se tem combinação de teclas pra alternar uma janela pro monitor ao lado? (não é entre áreas de trabalho)
<ZNC> ELETRONICO, qual é seu nick normal?
<mwallacesd> É aquilo né, brasileiro bombril.
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrss
<Giverny> afeijo
<ELETRONICO> ZNC: meu nick : ANONYMOUS
<ELETRONICO> xd
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrss
<mwallacesd> afeijo, boa pergunta outro dia tava precisando disso no slackware mas desisti...
<Giverny> ctrl + setas do teclado
<afeijo> Giverny, no 11 nao funciona
<Giverny> ctrl + alt + setas
<Giverny> ?
<afeijo> esse troca de área
<ELETRONICO> mwallacesd: saca eu hoje fiz anda uma serra eletrica
<afeijo> ctrl+shift+alt+setas leva a janela pra outra area
<ELETRONICO> com plc
<ELETRONICO> xD
<afeijo> quero pra outra tela
<afeijo> win7 tem :(
<Giverny> afeijo ubuntu tb
<afeijo> mwallacesd, nunca usei slack :)
<afeijo> Giverny, no unity?
<Giverny> não lembro o comando de cabeça
<Giverny> tenho muitos
<ELETRONICO> mwallacesd: ou seja vc entende sobre Multitester Digital?
<Giverny> inclusive
<Giverny> afeijo
<Giverny> você pode criar
<mwallacesd> ELETRONICO, bom usamos um scanner aqui, muito moderno tipo deve valer pelo menos uns 30 mil reais
<Giverny> se não existir
<afeijo> Giverny, no ccc?
<afeijo> ops
<afeijo> ccsm
<mwallacesd> Levanta os picos de movimento da vela
<ELETRONICO> mwallacesd: sim eu sei, isso pra detetar falhas do carro
<ELETRONICO> xd
<Giverny> afeijo em preferências olha ai se tem atalhos do teclado
<mwallacesd> Grafica e te da o amortecimento do cilindro
<ELETRONICO> imagino
<mwallacesd> Mas esse não é um scanner comun, é um scanner especial pa eletronica Fuel Injeccion
<mwallacesd> Um monstro
<ELETRONICO> pelo preco deve ser memso
<ELETRONICO> mesmo
<afeijo> Giverny, achei um Comandos no compiz, tá desligado e numa lista grande de "linha de comando", não tem atribuições
<Giverny> http://i.imgur.com/pf1y5.png
<mwallacesd> Bom deixa eu voltar pra tv, estou repasando ainda que não acreditem Dragon Ball GT
<mwallacesd> Hahahah
<Giverny> se não tiver nesse wallpaper
<mwallacesd> Fui
<Giverny> tu pode criar afeijo
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrs
<ELETRONICO> mwallacesd: vou jogar PES 2011 na minha Xbox 360 Slim
<ELETRONICO> :D
<Giverny> aliás tem nesse wallpaper ai afeijo
<Giverny> bem bacana heim?
<afeijo> no meu novo hd, na partição pro root, devo ligar o sinalizador boot nela?
<afeijo> bom wallpaper mesmo!
<Giverny> afeijo o que você quer fazer com esse hd
<Giverny> novo?
<ELETRONICO> FREESBE
<ELETRONICO> XD
<afeijo> é novo
<afeijo> quero tornar ele o primario, com o meu ubuntu (mover o sistema)
<afeijo> agora não consigo montar o novo root, saco
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: eae :)
<mwallacesd> Opa RenatoSilva
<mwallacesd> E ai meu,  hackeando muito por ai?
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: nem sei q to fazendo
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: amnesia no cache interno
<mwallacesd> Haha eu to aki repasando a série Dragon Ball GT
<mwallacesd> Hehehe
<mwallacesd> Daqui a pouco eu volto
<RenatoSilva> Dragon ball, cruzes rsrsr
 * mwallacesd diz: boa noite a todos
<peregrinator_six> mwallacesd, bom dia.
<RenatoSilva> me lembro ate hoje da luta do freeza com o goku, o planeta ia se destruir em 5 minutos, mas a luta dura 14 episódios
<mwallacesd> Hahaha
<peregrinator_six> RenatoSilva, 5 minutos escatológicos... :P
<RenatoSilva> é rs
<afeijo> vou dormir, valeu galera
<mwallacesd> Eu estou no capitulo 14 eu acho...
<mwallacesd> Contra o baby do Doctor Mu
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: koe mwallacesd, assiste isso nao
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: nao to te zuando.....mas tipo tanta coisa melhorzinha kkkkk
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: tipo, eu nao devia falar isso, mas assiste evangelion rs
<mwallacesd> Tipo é que um amigo fez um desafio, e eu fiquei meio na dúvida então estou repasando alguns capitulos
<peregrinator_six> mwallacesd, vai assistir chapolin colorado rapa... :P
<mwallacesd> Opa, outro classico legal!
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: eu ando decepcionado com animes, longas historias....
<mwallacesd> Eh nóis
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: conhece evangelion?
<mwallacesd> Sim
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: entao q anda achando do reboliço ae
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: do rebuild
<mwallacesd> Tipo não curti muito nao.
<mwallacesd> Eu gosto de ficcao cientifica me ligo mais nas subliminares que rolam por tras
<mwallacesd> Gosto do GT porque tem um toque infantil e ingenuo
<mwallacesd> Mas por outro lado leva a coisa mas alem
<mwallacesd> Mutantes
<mwallacesd> Genes
<mwallacesd> Destruir planetas
<mwallacesd> Criaturas de outros plantes
<mwallacesd> Monopolio
 * peregrinator_six infantil... 0o
<mwallacesd> Abordam tantos e tantos temas em segundo plano
<RenatoSilva> Eu gosto de ficcao cientifica me ligo mais nas subliminares que rolam por tras > parse error
<mwallacesd> Dragon Ball GT, tipo o toque infantil da serie
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: mas vc assistiu os 26eps de eva + the end + rebuilds 1 e 2?
<mwallacesd> É cara sabemos que é ficcao
<mwallacesd> mas tem varias mensagens na parada
<mwallacesd> Hehehe
<mwallacesd> RenatoSilva, não vi não cara
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: nadinha, ah entao nem da pra te contar
<mwallacesd> Ops volto já outra vez alerta no server...
<xGrind> aow mulecada \o
<xGrind> qual o nome do negocio q o lubuntu usa pra balao? alguem sabe?
<RenatoSilva> xGrind: conhece evangelion?
<RenatoSilva> xGrind: balao?
<xGrind> RenatoSilva; jogo?
<xGrind> desenho*
<xGrind> RenatoSilva; é. no pidgin, ou qq outra coisa. abre um balaozinho do gnome ne? preto e tal
<RenatoSilva> anime, manga
<xGrind> no lubuntu, eles usaram outro
<xGrind> RenatoSilva; ja assite. da hr :D
<RenatoSilva> possivel filme
<RenatoSilva> xGrind: o q eh lubuntu?
<xGrind> RenatoSilva; o loco o.O. Lxde + Ubuntu
<MarconM> o.O
<RenatoSilva> xGrind: assiste. da hr?
<MarconM> kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu
<MarconM> RenatoSilva:
<RenatoSilva> lxde?
<MarconM> soh muda o desktop
<MarconM> sim
<RenatoSilva> saquei
<xGrind> RenatoSilva; lubuntu.net
<RenatoSilva> esse eh daqueles antigos, chatos
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> xGrind: se Geowany ve isso
<MarconM> aeuaeheuahuehauahauha
<xGrind> ahauuha
<RenatoSilva> xGrind: esqueci o nome do treco, mas procura por 'notify' no synaptic
<mwallacesd> Vortei, amigos outra vez os caras nem avisam nada ai é complicado...
<xGrind> RenatoSilva; nao é notify. 'e outro nome
<RenatoSilva> xGrind: viu os rebuilds 1.11 e 2.22?
<xGrind> vo por o lubuntu aki na vm pra ver
<mwallacesd> Thttp://www.2shared.com/photo/7k7uMXqz/DBGT.html
<MarconM> xGrind: voce viu minha screen
<mwallacesd> Hahaha
<RenatoSilva> xGrind: entao nao sei
<MarconM> fico *--* tudoooooooooooooooooooo
<xGrind> MarconM; vo usa um pouco o lxde e abiword e gnumeric no lugar do libre
<xGrind> o bichinho aki vai voa \o
<RenatoSilva> mwallacesd: q isso ae rs
 * RenatoSilva brb http://thekillersbrasil.blogspot.com/2011/07/clipe-big-talk-replica.html
<mwallacesd> fui galera, uma abraço para todos vocês, se cuidem, estamos em contato
<mwallacesd> O dever me chama
<ReykAlencar> oi '
<ReykAlencar> olá '
<MarconM> oi
<MarconM> ola
<xGrind> hello
<ReykAlencar> : D
<MarconM> hello
<MarconM> ti kanete
<virtu> oi
<virtu> alguem por ai?
<virtu> alguem por ai?
<Swadow> Alguem ai pode tirar uma duvida
<Swadow> não consigo usar o ubuntu unity eu faço a instalação mais a tela fica piscando
<Mano_Chao> bom dia
<ZandreBran> Ôlas Mano_Chao
<s0n1c-> isso que é uma boa critica sobre essas bandas coloridas... http://www.youtube.com/user/lreporta#p/c/7/zRMOZ2pxfH8
<kasinsk> bom dia
<marcelomauro> ,
<Mano_Chao> ;
<kasinsk> !paste
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe como resolver estes problemas com acentos: após  Síndrome Diógenes
<ElDeablo> Bom dia!
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia alguem sabe como resolver estes problemas com acentos: após  Síndrome Diógenes
<Spiga> qual comando que mostra apenas um determinado numero de caracteres de de uma variavel em shellscript
<Spiga> tipo... mostrar apenas 5 caracteres de uma fase com 30 caracteres
<jonatasnona> alguém sabe como iniciar vários servidores no xchat?
<Spiga> digita /server -m <IP>
<jonatasnona> Spiga, vlw
<Rogers_Talon> para pegar caracteres de uma string pode-se usar o cut ex: cat arquivo.txt | cut -b1-5
<Spiga> blz
<Rogers_Talon> ou dentro do shell ex:- d=121005 - echo ${d:0:2}
<Rogers_Talon> retorna 12
<Spiga> Rogers_Talon: seria possivel gerar uma variavel heman= $RANDOM | cut -b '-4'
<barna> jonatasnona, vc que queria ligar em varios servidores ao mesmo tempo?
<barna> pelo xchat!
<jonatasnona> barna, já consegui vlw ae
<barna> blz!
<lord_daemon> como eu trago um programa para frente q esteja rodando em background
<rmsraph> fg
<rmsraph> lord_daemon: $ fg
<AKINATON> Galera deixa eu falar: tem uns camaradas q tiveram a iniciativa de criar um site de relacionamento (Rede Social) para usuarios de SoftwareLivre, e uma grande ideia e atitude dos mesmos, então peço a ajuda de vcs para ajudar o decolar desta ideia: http://doode.com.br/
<HotBit> boa tarde a todos
<maxlider> ola
<maxlider> boa tarde
<maxlider> estou tendo problemas ao conectar o plc panasonic FPX no meu ubuntu 11.04
<maxlider> ele ultiliza a entrada seria, mas eu uso um conversor, pra se tornar usb
<maxlider> algum sabe qual driver eu ultilizo pra esse conversor?
<arcaico> boa tarde
<arcaico> alguém ja teve a experiencia de usar o ubuntu via sdcard?
<mwallacesd> Hello people!
<mwallacesd> Buenos dias, tardes.
<mwallacesd> Como vão vocês?
<arcaico> estou usando o ubuntu através de um sdcard
<arcaico> esse é meu (df -h)
<arcaico> http://pastebin.com/fw6zeG5D
<arcaico> quando eu vou instalar algum software, eu gostaria que ele fosse instalado no /sdcard
<arcaico> que é o local onde está a imagem em formato .ext3 que eu estou executando
<hiltonccfilho> Olá. Alguém pode ajudar-me?
<hiltonccfilho> instalei a versão 11.04 atualizando a 10.04 só que ele não instala corretamente e um lançador aparece o instalar RELEASE. Orientações são bem vindas.
<Mano_Chao> tarde
<hiltonccfilho> tarde
<Mano_Chao> dae rapaziada... alguem ae jah se cadastrou no doode.com.br???
<gabe`work> eu ja Mano_Chao
<Mano_Chao> eu tb.. vamo ajudah divulgah ae galera
<hiltonccfilho> olá
<hiltonccfilho> instalar o RELEASE o que significa isso?
<hiltonccfilho> vamo lá isso deve ser fácil de responder
<hiltonccfilho> mais  ou menos quanto tempo leva para eu receber uma senha de verificação no ubuntu one?
<hiltonccfilho> Não foi possível inicializar as informações do pacote
<hiltonccfilho> Um problema impossível de se resolver ocorreu enquanto inicializava as informações do pacote.
<hiltonccfilho> Por favor relate este erro do pacote 'update-manager' e inclua a seguinte mensagem de erro:
<hiltonccfilho> 'E:Impossível analisar arquivo de pacote /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-pt%5fBR (1), E:As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de estado não puderam ser analisados ou abertos.'
<hiltonccfilho> o que posso fazer?
<Rogers_Talon> ola hiltonccfilho, comigo aconteceu o mesmo, o q fiz foi salvar minha home e fiz a instalação do zero....
<hiltonccfilho> Já fiz isso três vezes. até já instalei a versão anterior e depois atualizei, mas ainda não consigo resolver
<hiltonccfilho> e ainda apararece um instalar RELEASE no lançador que não não tinha da vez anterior
<Rogers_Talon> tu consegue dar um apt-get update?
<Rogers_Talon> parece q ele esta com erro nas suas lists.....
<Rogers_Talon> salve suas lists (/etc/apt/sources.list.d/), execute um apt-get update e veja os erros
<hiltonccfilho> W: Falhou ao buscar gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum incorreto
<hiltonccfilho> foi isso que aconteceu ao dar o apt-get update
<Rogers_Talon> ah....um minuto
<Rogers_Talon> estou executando um teste aqui
<hiltonccfilho> ok
<Rogers_Talon> este erro significa que baixou pacotes corrompidos
<hiltonccfilho> que óttimo
<Rogers_Talon> tera q remover manualmente e reinstalar de novo
<hiltonccfilho> tenho que baixar a imagem novamente e daí reinstalar?
<Rogers_Talon> não, somente esta package
<hiltonccfilho> como?
<Rogers_Talon> eu fiz um script para limpar e recarregar os sources.list, mas acho q esta no meu outro not, pois nao estou achando aqui....
<hiltonccfilho> um dia eu aprendo a fazer scripts
<Rogers_Talon> salve o q estiver em /var/lib/apt/lists/partial para outro diretorio e demois remova....
<hiltonccfilho> ainda sou muito leigo
<Rogers_Talon> rsssss....
<hiltonccfilho> qual o comando para fazer isso?
<hiltonccfilho> rs
<Rogers_Talon> entra no prompt de comando e digite  cd <ENTER>
<Rogers_Talon> ele vai ficar na sua home
<Rogers_Talon> crie um diretorio mkdir /tmp
<Rogers_Talon> cd tmp
<Rogers_Talon> ai tu executa.......sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/* .
<hiltonccfilho> parece que foi
<Rogers_Talon> certo, agora execute este comando........sudo apt-get install --reinstall gzip
<hiltonccfilho>  Falhou ao buscar gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum incorreto
<hiltonccfilho> W:: comando não encontrado
<Rogers_Talon> blz....
<Rogers_Talon> entre no canais de software
<Rogers_Talon> na aba Aplicativos Ubuntu.....em Baixar de: troque o servidor para Servidor principal
<Rogers_Talon> hilton....verifique sua sources.list
<hiltonccfilho> ???
<Rogers_Talon> rssss, faça assim, ALT+F2  digite... gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rogers_Talon> um minuto q vou ligar o not de minha esposa, ele esta com o 11.04...neste aqui ja estou com 11.10
<hiltonccfilho> blz, o que tenho que veR?
<hiltonccfilho> já mudei para servidor principal
<Rogers_Talon> blz
<Rogers_Talon> verifiquei a linha deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric main restricted
<Rogers_Talon> no lugar de oneiric é natty
<hiltonccfilho> ????
<hiltonccfilho> voei
<Rogers_Talon> tu conseguiu abrir o sources.list?
<hiltonccfilho> sim
<hiltonccfilho> é pra postar aki?
<Rogers_Talon> então, verifique a linha 5 e 6
<Rogers_Talon> fica muito gde
<hiltonccfilho> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty main restricted
<hiltonccfilho> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty main restricted
<joao> salvee galerinha
<joao> tudo ok ?.
<joao> :P
<hiltonccfilho> marrom
<hiltonccfilho> :P
<Rogers_Talon> ok, agora a linha 10 e 11
<hiltonccfilho> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty-updates main restricted
<hiltonccfilho> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty-updates main restricted
<Rogers_Talon> veja no final do arquivo se não tem nenhum caractere estranho ou a mais
<zeroxffff> joao blz?
<hiltonccfilho> não ele só faz comentários sobre repositóriosl não testados ou que não são garantidos pela cannonical ou ubuntu
<Rogers_Talon> ok, fecha o gedit
<hiltonccfilho> já
<zeroxffff> pessoal, ja sairam informações sobre H2HC?
<hiltonccfilho> Oh! dei outro update e apareceu isso:
<hiltonccfilho> Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<hiltonccfilho> E: Impossível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório /var/lib/apt/lists/
<hiltonccfilho> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<hiltonccfilho> E: Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), outro processo está a utilizá-lo?
<Rogers_Talon> fecha o Canais de Software
<Rogers_Talon> e executa o update novamente
<hiltonccfilho> já
<hiltonccfilho> ops pera
<hiltonccfilho> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<hiltonccfilho> E: Impossível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório /var/lib/apt/lists/
<hiltonccfilho> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<hiltonccfilho> E: Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), outro processo está a utilizá-lo?
<hiltonccfilho> não foi pq eu movi a pasta lá no começo?
<Rogers_Talon> não, este erro é qdo tu estais com o gerenciador de pacotes ou synaptic aberto....ou executando outro apt-get....
<hiltonccfilho> hum
<hiltonccfilho> peraí. vou reiniciar a máquina. eu cliquei nakele "instalar RELEASE" e ele deu o erro ao abrir arquivo: Arquivo Diretório não encontrado.
<Rogers_Talon> ok
<hiltonccfilho> Ou será que tem como eu dar um kill nele?
<Rogers_Talon> melhor reiniciar.....assim ele atualiza....
<hiltonccfilho> blz
<hiltonccfilho> te mais
<lord_daemon> alguem ja rodou Satux
<hiltonccfilho> quem tem Doodle diga "Êba!"
<hiltonccfilho> meu drive de cd /dvd não está montando
<gabe`work> pega
<gabe`work> uma chave de fenda
<gabe`work> e monte
<hiltonccfilho> hhahahaa
<hiltonccfilho> boa
<hiltonccfilho> mas os parafuso são philips
<hiltonccfilho> quem me empresta?
<lord_daemon> gabe`work: kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<hiltonccfilho> hahahaha
<hiltonccfilho> cada um
<hiltonccfilho> Sabe oq o GNU disse pro Unity?
<hiltonccfilho> HHHHuuuuuuuRRRRRRRmmmmm!!!!!!!!!
<hiltonccfilho> To Rog: hey
<Rogers_Talon> deu certo hilton?
<hiltonccfilho> bom
<hiltonccfilho> pelo menos agora ele está lendo os pacotes
<hiltonccfilho> alguns ele ignorou
<Rogers_Talon> isso é normal....
<hiltonccfilho> como os partner translations e os main translations
<Rogers_Talon> ok
<hiltonccfilho> mas isso vai resolver o problema do "instalar RELEASE"?
<Rogers_Talon> sim...pque qdo gera este erro, geralmente é pque ele baixou um package corrompida do servidor.....
<Rogers_Talon> agora tu executa um > sudo apt-get -f installlll
<Rogers_Talon> ops install
<Rogers_Talon> para ele reinstalar algum pacote mal instalado (caso tenha)
<hiltonccfilho> blz
<Rogers_Talon> depois pode rodar o apt-get update e o apt-get upgrade....
<Rogers_Talon> ops apt-get update....e... apt-get dist-upgrade
<hiltonccfilho> assim que terminar o upgrade mando esse aí e te dou o retorno
<hiltonccfilho> o update tah em 98%
<Rogers_Talon> blz brow.....qq coisa estou no rogers.talon@hotmail.com...se quiser pode me add
<hiltonccfilho> e akelas pastas que movi?
<hiltonccfilho> vai ter algum problema dispois?
<Rogers_Talon> hilton, se quiser pode mover de volta, mas não acarreta nenhum problema....
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<illuminarch> <Rogers_Talon> opa
<Rogers_Talon> tarde....
<illuminarch> Rogers_Talon tarde rsrsrs da uma olhada no pvt
<rmsraph> alguém conhece um tema legal pra pidgin?
<RenatoSilva> po
<RenatoSilva> tema?
<RenatoSilva> como assim, pros botoes e tal?
<Pskol> opa
<HotBit> boa noite
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: para as conversas...
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: ta aí?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eae...
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: oi
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: conversas? mudar cores e tal?
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: não mudar como elas aparecem pra mim...
<rmsraph> exemplo em balões mostrando a foto de cada um de um lado ou outro
<annakamilla> olá gente
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<Pskol> opa
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ae, boa noite
<Pskol> boa noite
<annakamilla> eu sei que ja resolvi coisa pior, mas alguem sabe desativar o chaveiro de inicio de sessão
<annakamilla> oi Rogers_Talon
<Rogers_Talon> oi
<Rogers_Talon> tudo bem annakamilla?
<annakamilla> tudo e vc??
<Rogers_Talon> tudo bem.....
<HotBit> illuminarch, ae boa noite illuminarch
<illuminarch> HotBit boa
<illuminarch> kd tu por la ?
<HotBit> illuminarch, eu? onde?
<felipe_dde> pessoal, voces sabem uma forma legal de fazer backup? gostaria de centraliza-lo na empresa que trabalho
<felipe_dde> Alguem sabe algo sobre o comando 'dump' do linux? Tenho um livro que menciona mas não achei no meu debian
<annakamilla> felipe_dde: http://www.guiaubuntupt.org/wiki/index.php?title=Backup_%26_Restaurar_o_sistema
<felipe_dde> annakamilla obrigado ..vou dar uma olhada
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: oi...
<annakamilla> instalei cairo dock muito legal
<annakamilla> alguem sabe como que eu faço para transformar um arquivo em flash para mp4 no winff??
<barna> annakamilla, pelo winff não, mas tenho um programa grafico q faz isso muito bem! acho q ele usa o winff como base!
<annakamilla> barna: qual ??
<barna> annakamilla, http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverter.htm
<rmsraph> como eu faço pra ocultar determinado usuário da tela de login?
<barna> ele é bem simples de usar e funfa super bem!
<annakamilla> barna: brigada
<barna> annakamilla, d nada! funfou?
<annakamilla> sim barna
<annakamilla> o problema é que o youtube não aceita .ogv
<barna> massa! eu to usando ele pra converter tudo!
<barna> sei como é!
<RenatoSilva> annakamilla: ah por isso q o AKINATON upou o meu e ficou só verdinho
<annakamilla> RenatoSilva: o meu tb e o do reginaldo que usa slack tb
<annakamilla> e o duro que não aumenta a qualidade para full hd
#ubuntu-br 2011-07-22
<RenatoSilva> annakamilla: a solucao eh converter.... vc uparia o meu pro youtube?
<annakamilla> sim RenatoSilva
<annakamilla> se der certo no meu
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: vc sabe ocultar  um usuário?
<HotBit> illuminarch, vc ta onde?
<rmsraph> Pskol: Sabe me dizer como ocultar?
<Pskol> rmsraph, nao sei
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: ocultar?
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, ae boa noite Mano_Chao
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: ocultar ele da tela de login
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eae kra, novidades?
<annakamilla> barna: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwIsaHIwAlI
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, boa noite...
<Mano_Chao> HotBit, boa noite
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: hmmmm......
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nada, zero total
<annakamilla> HotBit: boa noite
<Mano_Chao> annakamilla, boa noite
<HotBit> annakamilla, boa noite annakamilla
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ubuntu ta legal ae, de bom humor?
<annakamilla> oi Mano_Chao
<peregrinator_six> Mano_Chao, boa noite! :)
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, quando eu nao estiver de bom humor , e facil, vc nao vai me ver aki tc, so se tiver dando algum bugs.
<HotBit> peregrinator_six, boa noite peregrinator_six
<Mano_Chao> boa noite peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> :D
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao entendi rs
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, e por ai? muitos updates no seu linux?
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: eu não consegui achar nada aqui... =D
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: to no janelas
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: eu nao lembro se dá, suspeito....
<barna> annakamilla, focou massa D+
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: acho que dá....mas n sei
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, digo, que, quando eu nao estou de bom humor eu nao fico por aqui teclando nada, a nao ser se tiver com problemas no Ubuntu...
<rmsraph> RenatoSilva: acho que dá sim... só que eu não achei... =D
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, certo.
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: certo
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ae lembra aquele papo do restart / funk?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, +oi-....:-)
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: tenta adm de usuario no menu, algum check de mostrar
<RenatoSilva> rmsraph: tenta #ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: olha isso rsrsr http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCnouVHROPo
<HotBit> redpill, to vendo, aposto que é sobre restart.... algo assim
<redpill> ?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, kakakkak
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, vou chamar a jennifer...
<Mano_Chao> Rogers_Talon, achei sei perfil no doode... vo add lah firmeza
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ela num vai gostar...
<Rogers_Talon> Mano_Chao: blz brow.....
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, que eh esse kara?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: um doidao daqui do rio
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mas ele fala mto palavrao po, e fala umas coisas porn
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eh pra adultos, nao chama ela pra ver nao rsrsrsr
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, eu nao tava falando serio... mas se ele ouvir ele faalando mal... xi...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao teve jeito, elea vei aki sem chamar ja viu... e...
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: btw Jennifer o nome dela? ve essa musica: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzSQQRN25ug
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ela ta dizendo que cada um tem seu gosto, e que é falta de educação o que esse cara tava fazendo, consideração dela...
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, btw? queisso?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ele eh polemicao, mas ele eh ator e aquilo eh mais ou menos um personagem
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, por o nome dela ?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: btw = by the way = por falar nisso
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ela se chama Jennifer ne?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, se for coisas... ela esta aki, kuidadus
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sim pq?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eh uma musica dos The Killers, "Jenny was a friend of mine": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzSQQRN25ug
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nao posso exibir o link now pq she is here noew... intende
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, aum, mas Jenny e apelido... o dela eh Jennifer,
<barna> !offtopic
<ubottu-br> Essa conversação não faz parte do contexto do canal. Off-topic é no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: tem outra deles q fala de uma Jennifer tb, essa tu vai gostar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjHnk4vO8Zo
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: na musica tb, Jenny eh apelido, o nome da mule eh Jenniffer
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: sao apenas musicas kra!!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, Pergunta da Jennifer: porque adultos usam palavras tao estranhas?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mas a letra tu nao vai gostar, da primeira, pq eh o kra sendo preso por matar ela, eu acho
<barna> !offtopic | RenatoSilva, HotBit
<ubottu-br> RenatoSilva, HotBit: Essa conversação não faz parte do contexto do canal. Off-topic é no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: que palavras?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vamo pra la ##ubuntu-offtopic-br
<RenatoSilva> barna: chato
<peregrinator_six> barna, boa noite cabra! :)
<barna> RenatoSilva, chato é um monte de OPs aki fritando nas ideias!
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, to ta linux la
<barna> RenatoSilva, se vc concordou com as regras e entrou no canal tem q seguilas......
<barna> peregrinator_six, boa noite!
<RenatoSilva> barna: nao enche
<RenatoSilva> barna: ja parei
<barna> RenatoSilva, ou entram entra no ##ubuntu-br-ops e re-discute a regra com eles!
<RenatoSilva> barna: OPs tipo vc
<RenatoSilva> barna: po kra vai ser chato assim na *******
<barna> não sou OP! apenas sigo as regras q ajudei a criar!!!!
 * RenatoSilva palmas
<barna> !denuncia | <RenatoSilva> barna: po kra vai ser chato assim na *******
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'denuncia' not found
<RenatoSilva> xau
<barna> !report | <RenatoSilva> barna: po kra vai ser chato assim na *******
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'report' not found
<barna> !reportar
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'reportar' not found
<rmsraph> ahhh num to achando... =D
<cropalato> Coringao, Fala meu velho amigo, como anda o Ubuntugames?
<xispirito> MarconM, ahuuhehuuae
<rmsraph> alguém sabe onde está o arquivo que desabilita o root de fazer login gráfico?
<MarconM> xispirito: oi
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> xispirito:
<xispirito> eu
<barna> !abuso
<ubottu-br> Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<barna> !abuso | <RenatoSilva> barna: po kra vai ser chato assim na *******
<ubottu-br> <RenatoSilva> barna: po kra vai ser chato assim na *******: Por favor, veja minha mensagem privada
<barna> <RenatoSilva> HotBit: a internet tem babacas, sabe
<barna> <RenatoSilva> barna: para de correr atras de mim, me deixa em paz
<barna> <RenatoSilva> barna: vai toca uma
<MarconM> q isso
<Rogers_Talon> rmsraph: qual distro?
<Pskol> eita
<rmsraph> Rogers_Talon: ubuntu 11.04
<Rogers_Talon> edit o /etc/gdm/custom.conf.... passé AllowRoot=false
<Rogers_Talon> e tb verifique o login automatico em...AutomaticLoginEnable=false
<HotBit> barna, vc ta me chamand de babaca eh?
<HotBit> barna, nao to sacando a tua...
<barna> HotBit, vc???
<HotBit> barna, eu nao te falei nada
<barna> HotBit, vamos pro offtopic!
<rmsraph> Rogers_Talon: e vc sabe se eu posso dizer que um determinado usuário não pode fazer login?
<Rogers_Talon> rmsraph: tem sim...deixa eu ligar o outro not aqui e ja te falo, é q estou usando o 11.10......só um minuto
<rmsraph> Rogers_Talon: que maravilha... estou procurando isso faz tempo... mas não acho... =D
<Rogers_Talon> rmsraph: só uma pergunta, tu teria este usuário para q finalidade?....ou tu quer bloquear somente no modo gráfico
<rmsraph> Rogers_Talon: eu queria criar um usuário guest pro samba sem senha e modo somente leitura
<rmsraph> e eu quero fazer com que ele não apareça na tela de login
<Rogers_Talon> rmsraph: ah certo, deixa eu relembrar o samba.......q faz tempos q não uso....rssss
<rmsraph> iaushiauhsiuahs... =D
<rmsraph> Rogers_Talon: se vc tiver alguma coisa relacionada ao compartilhamento de arquivos entre linuxes pode falar que to atrás... =D
<Rogers_Talon> rmsraph: se tu der uma pesquisada no google, tem varios tutos como configurar o samba.....e qto ao usuario tu não deve criar o usuario no sistema, somente para o samba.... sudo smbpasswd -a teste
<rmsraph> sério?? =D
<rmsraph> é q o tuto que eu tava lendo não disse isso
<rmsraph> hehehe
<rmsraph> menos mal... =D
<Rogers_Talon> rmsraph: testa ai, infelizmente nao tenho o samba instado aqui....
<rmsraph> Ok... Rogers_Talon: obrigadooo... =D
<Rogers_Talon> rmsraph: disponha, desculpe não poder lhe ajudar mais....
<rmsraph> tranquilo... se assim funcionar já foi de grande ajuda
<Rogers_Talon> rmsraph: vou verificar meus favoritos e ver se tenho algum link de tuto bem explicativo e lhe passo....
<rmsraph> Rogers_Talon: ok... obrigado =D
<Rogers_Talon> rmsraph: olha, no guia do hardware tem um tuto bem completo, se quiser dar uma olhada..... http://www.hardware.com.br/guias/configurando-samba/
<kasinsk> boa noite a todos
<kasinsk> =)
<kasinsk> barna, =)
<HotBit> boa noite kasinsk
<barna> boa noite!
<kasinsk> HotBit, hehe
<MarconM> boa noite
<kasinsk> a duvida do dia
<kasinsk> rs
<HotBit> kasinsk, eu? nada!
<HotBit> kasinsk, so rindo...
<HotBit> MarconM, boa noite
<HotBit> preciso aprender mais sobre o Ubuntu, esse lance ocultar ip no irc...
<kasinsk> acessar o roteador linksys da cisco, estou achando que o software do roteador não tem compatibilidade com linux, pois, estou colocando o login e senha padrão, mesmo reiniciando o roteador com as tais senhas não estou me conectando ao roteador...
<kasinsk> HotBit, boa... iuhasiuhaiush tudo tranquilo por aí?
<kasinsk> ops
<barna> kasinsk, tenta com navegador!
<kasinsk> off topic
<kasinsk> rs
<HotBit> kasinsk, tronquilos...
<kasinsk> barna, textei varios navegadores
<kasinsk> testei*
<HotBit> try 127.0.0.1
<HotBit> tenta direto um ip do roteador, costume ter um mas nao lembro qual eh
<siouX_> ele esta realmente resetando?
<siouX_> esta em DHCP?
<kasinsk> siouX_, se depois de quase um minuto segurando o botão reset ele não resetar... =/
<kasinsk> resetei sim
<kasinsk> nunca tive problemas com isso
<siouX_> eu tinha umas aps que não resetava nem por reza
<siouX_> ;/
<kasinsk> só agora pelo ubuntu
<kasinsk> siouX_,  eu entendo
<kasinsk> siouX_, bom vou fazer o seguinte
<kasinsk> entrar pelo windows mesmo
<siouX_> e fazer o teste?
<kasinsk> siouX_,  quando reseta tem uma luz que apaga no proprio router
<kasinsk> e resetou tranquilo..
<kasinsk> nunca deu problema não
<kasinsk> vou fazer o teste aqui
<siouX_> vc já testou
<HotBit> t+ galera, boa noite a todos e fiquem na paz.
<siouX_> pelo windows
<siouX_> ve se acessA?
<kasinsk> volto ja pra falar se é mais um problema que precisa ser resolvido para os programadores colaboradores do ubuntu
<kasinsk> =)
<kasinsk> HotBit, valeu fih
<kasinsk> boa noite
<kasinsk> volto ja
<kasinsk> fui
<Pskol> .
<ZandreBran> Pskol, por favor; se puder ajudar na divulgação, o linuxacessivel.org está concorrendo no premio FRIDA: http://linuxacessivel.org
<kasinsk> é
<kasinsk> sei pq ta assim não
<kasinsk> depois resolvo isso
<kasinsk> alghuem me ajuda a colocar um tema bom aqui?
<kasinsk> alguem*
<kasinsk> barna? se ofereci ae cara
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> !tema
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'tema' not found
<kasinsk> =s
<kasinsk> !me ajuda bot
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'me ajuda bot' not found
<kasinsk> !tema ubuntu
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'tema ubuntu' not found
<kasinsk> poxa
<peregrinator_six> kasinsk, http://ubuntued.info/category/dicas-para-o-visual/serie-visuais
<kasinsk> hehe
<Guest47204> boa noite, gostaria de saber se tem como eu ter a /home no mesmo lugar que a pasta meus documentos do windows
<infocus> impressionante como tem perfil no orkut hackeado
<Rogers_Talon> Guest47204:boa noite
<infocus> toda busca o primeiro resultado é um perfil hackeado
<Rogers_Talon> Guest47204: o q deve fazer é criar um link para a pasta Documentos dentro do home.....primeiro remova o diretorio rm -are /home/seuuser/Documentos....depois cria um link ma partição do windows para documentos ex: ln -s /windows/Documentos /home/seuuser/Documentos
<Rogers_Talon> Guest47204: ops rm -r /home/seuuser/Documentos
<Guest47204> Rogers_Talon,  entendi, pro exemplo, tudo o que eu salvar no win, verei no linux
<Guest47204> e os arquivos que o windows reconhecer eu verei no windows?
<Guest47204> ou eu verei todos os arquivos no win
<Rogers_Talon> Guest47204: isso, sua partição do windows esta em ntfs correto?....entao no /etc/fstab tu tem q montar ela no boot ai é só linkar
<Guest47204> sim
<Guest47204> Rogers_Talon,  ainda não instalei ele ainda
<Rogers_Talon> Guest47204: qual distro tu vai instalar?
<Guest47204> Rogers_Talon,  ubuntu
<Guest47204> w o windows 7
<Guest47204> não consegui me acostumar com as suites de escritório do ubuntu
<Guest47204> se não abandonaria o windows
<Guest47204> mas, ainda acho o office o melhor programa.
<Rogers_Talon> Guest47204: rsss...é so uma questão de costume...eu ja faz anos q não consigo mais me habituar ao windows.....rsss
<Rogers_Talon> Guest47204: então se tu for trabalhar com os dois OS, deixe uma partição em ntfs gde e no home tu cria os links....Documentos, Downloads, Imagens e Vídeos...assim tu consegue trabalhar tto no windows qto no linux com estas pastas.....
<Guest47204> só uso o office
<Guest47204> entendi
<Guest47204> apago a pasta documentos
<Guest47204> do home
<Guest47204> e depois crio o link simbolico
<Guest47204> para a pasta documentos no windows
<Guest47204> faço isso com todos que quero fazer isso
<Guest47204> imagem, vídeo, torrent e emule
<Rogers_Talon> Guest47204: pode sim......
<Rogers_Talon> Guest47204: e programas em java (como o jdownloader por exemplo) tu pode usar uma instalação só....instala no windows e depois cria um lançador para ele no ubuntu.....tem como fazer isso com varios programas....
<Rogers_Talon> Guest47204: qdo eu usava os dois SO eu fazia muito isso, principalmente com o thunderbird.....rsssss
<Guest47204> humm
<Guest47204> thunderbir também
<Guest47204> como faço o lançador pro java?
<Rogers_Talon> clica com o botão direito no desktop e vai em criar lançador
<Rogers_Talon> Guest47204: ou criar em /home/seuuser/.local/share/applications criar um nomedoprograma.desktop
<ELETRONICO> Voces falam de Linux?
<ELETRONICO> pk?
<ELETRONICO> windows da mais dinheiro
<Rogers_Talon> kkkkkkkk....é vero.....
<Guest47204> Rogers_Talon,  da para fazer isso com o feeed também?
<ELETRONICO> botao direito criar aceso direto e boa no windows
<ELETRONICO> mais facinho
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrsrs
<ELETRONICO> pk usa linux
<ELETRONICO> se a maioria usa windows?
<Rogers_Talon> Guest47204:  eu nunca testei.....precisava dar uma olhada pra ver....
<ELETRONICO> Rogers_Talon:
<Rogers_Talon> ELETRONICO: quem conhece o linux jamais usa o windows.....rssssss
<ELETRONICO> pra ke estress com linux
<ELETRONICO> windows ta a grana
<Rogers_Talon> ELETRONICO: o linux não tem estress.....mas sim muito prazer...pque a cada dia tu descobre mais recursos quem nem imaginava ser possivel......
<ELETRONICO> as empresa usa tudu windows
<ELETRONICO> contada no dedo as q usa linux
<ELETRONICO> programa tudu em asp
<Rogers_Talon> ELETRONICO: mas ja estão mudando....
<Tec_Monroe> sim as 10 melhores!
<ELETRONICO> os pc dos chefe, secretaria
<ELETRONICO> tudu windows
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrss
<Guest47204> o hsbc usa linux
<illuminarch> Rogers_Talon da uma sacada http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=134:lancamento-do-kernel-linux-30-adiado&catid=4:linux&Itemid=34
<ELETRONICO> 95% dos usuario nas empresa usa windows
<ELETRONICO> com rabo o servidor
<ELETRONICO> o resto windows
<ELETRONICO> xD
<ELETRONICO> rsrss
<ELETRONICO> Linux é pra corinthiano = sofredor
<ELETRONICO> xD
<Tec_Monroe> eguas, ele tah começando a chingar
<ELETRONICO> sofredor nao é chingar
<ELETRONICO> é adjetivo
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrss
<Rogers_Talon> rssssssss
<ELETRONICO> eu so arrumo pc com windows
<ELETRONICO> jamais recebi pc com linux
<illuminarch> ELETRONICO é porque o usuário do linux tem coragem de pesquisar
<ELETRONICO> windows da dim dim
<ELETRONICO> illuminarch: eu preciso de dim dim
<ELETRONICO> windows me da o sustento
<ELETRONICO> linux nao
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrrss
<illuminarch> ELETRONICO para ganhar dim dim você tem que trabalhar... independente do sistema operacional...
<ELETRONICO> sim mais 99,9999% me pede windows
<ELETRONICO> nao linux
<ELETRONICO> xD
<ReykAlencar> você faz trabalhos em computadores domesticos?
<illuminarch> ELETRONICO se o windows não desse problemas " graves " você não teria dimdim... já o linux quando aparece problemas existem voluntários para corrigir.
<Guest47204> ELETRONICO,  configura o ubuntu bonitnho, com efeito nas janelas, um visual legal no msn, e talz, o cara ne vai pedir para usar windows
<ReykAlencar> ELETRONICO você faz trabalhos em computadores domesticos?
<RenatoSilva> ELETRONICO: http://www.videolog.tv/video.php?id=670508
<ReykAlencar> alguem pode me ajudar?
<illuminarch> ELETRONICO você entrou no canal do ubuntu-br para pedir ajuda ?
<ELETRONICO> ReykAlencar: eu ganho dinheiro com informatika
<ELETRONICO> nao usando Linux, Freebsd e essas parada
<ELETRONICO> mac os
<ELETRONICO> etc
<ELETRONICO> Beos
<illuminarch> ELETRONICO você entrou no canal do ubuntu-br para pedir ajuda ?
<Rogers_Talon> ReykAlencar: qual seu problema?
<ReykAlencar> ELETRONICO mas assim, você trabalha em alguma loja, empresa, ou só bicos domesticos?
<ReykAlencar> Rogers_Talon, queria que alguem que tivesse experiencia com Modem 3G da Vivo
<ELETRONICO> empresa
<ELETRONICO> e bicos domesticos
<Rogers_Talon> ReykAlencar: em linux?
<illuminarch> ReykAlencar pode falar... o que voce quer saber ?
<ReykAlencar> Rogers_Talon: na verdade, consegui resolver a questão de conectar, queria saber, se quando acaba a franquia, a internet realmente abaixa para uma velocidade absurdamente baixa
<ELETRONICO> Rogers_Talon: EU TRABALHO NO KE ME DER DINEHIRO
<illuminarch> ReykAlencar Sim
<Rogers_Talon> ELETRONICO: ta certo meu amigo......
<illuminarch> ReykAlencar para maiores informações entre em contato com a operadora ou acesse o site desta!
<RenatoSilva> deixa o ELETRONICO trabalhar ô. Sabe o que é ô?
<ReykAlencar> mas no meu caso, que irá baixar para 64kb, da para eu acessar oque exatamente?
<illuminarch> ReykAlencar isso voce vai ter que descobrir sozinho!
<ELETRONICO> RenatoSilva: o ke adianta eu manja de kernel, compilacao, pakotes e repositorios ? a grana ta em formata pc
<ELETRONICO> :D
<ReykAlencar> por que penso assim, minha internet 3g é de 1mb, mas consigo fazer downloads que chegam á 300KiB/s !
<Rogers_Talon> ReykAlencar: depende do pacote q tu tens....mas geralmente abaixam sim.....bom com 64Kb vai navegar mas muito lento....se tu for fazer um download por exemplo vai ser um caos.....
<Tec_Monroe> formatar da dinheiro?? kk
<RenatoSilva> ELETRONICO: se vc soubesse essas coisas, a grana estaria nelas
<ReykAlencar> assim, no meu trabalho, eu tenho uma internet de 10mb, na minha casa de 1mb, então pretendo usar o modem quando for viajar, ou estar na casa de um amigo sem wireless
<RenatoSilva> ELETRONICO: empresas precisam de pessoas pra manter seus servidores
<ReykAlencar> por isso fiz o contrato hoje, acha que compensou?
<RenatoSilva> ELETRONICO: mas te entendo
<RenatoSilva> ELETRONICO: eh apenas um mercado diferente, e mais remunerado
<ReykAlencar> RenatoSilva: poisé, aonde eu trabalho, que é uma escola(á que eu estudo), faço manutenção no servidor, e ainda faço manutenção nos computadores da escola toda
<ELETRONICO> eu faco manutencao a 13 colegios
<Rogers_Talon> ReykAlencar: eu uso tb, mas da TIM...depende muito do provedor da cidade em q tu estais...por ex. agora estou em Recife...aqui esta uma maravilha, mas qdo estou em Cpo Gde/MS ou SP....vixi é um caos.....ai uso o da claro....
<ReykAlencar> RenatoSilva: a questão é, para fazer trabalhos em servidor, as empresas requer profissionais especializados
<RenatoSilva> ELETRONICO: tua prima formata um pc, mas teu cunhado formado em análise de sistemas na estácio não sabe o que é um kernel
<ELETRONICO> e vendo internet wifi a 2 km , pegando 30 usuarios
<ELETRONICO> cada um a 40 reais
<RenatoSilva> ELETRONICO: vc eh de onde
<ELETRONICO> moro no Chile
<RenatoSilva> ReykAlencar: leia a conversa do inicio
<ReykAlencar> ok
<RenatoSilva> ReykAlencar: (23:35:08) ELETRONICO: RenatoSilva: o ke adianta ....
<RenatoSilva> ELETRONICO: ah no chile, longe...
<RenatoSilva> ELETRONICO: eh q vc fala quase como um carioca!
<ELETRONICO> eu monto servidor Squid num servidor windows 2000 sp4 e boa
<ELETRONICO> controlo toda as parada
<ReykAlencar> RenatoSilva: eu não estou no chat des do inicio, só apartir da parte em que você mandou o link do videolog para o ELETRONICO
<RenatoSilva> ELETRONICO: vc entendeu a analogia da prima?
<ELETRONICO> SIM
<ELETRONICO> da na mesma , o usuario nao ta nem ai se vc manja de pakotes, compilacao, dhcp, etc
<ELETRONICO> o usuario ker q funcione como ele te pede as coisas
<ELETRONICO> nada mais
<RenatoSilva> ELETRONICO: entendeu mesmo?
<ReykAlencar> ... Esses 32kbps que a vivo diz, na prática são 10kb/s em downloads por 3G/hsdpa ou perto dos 15kb/s em edge, ... isso quer dizer que a minha de 64kb vai chegar a downloads de 20KiB/s ?
<RenatoSilva> ReykAlencar: que foi antes de (23:35:08) ELETRONICO: RenatoSilva: o ke adianta eu m....
<RenatoSilva> ReykAlencar: enfim to dizendo que eh isso q quiz dizer, se eles soubesses dessas coisas, as empresas precisam de pessoas q sabem isso
<ReykAlencar> RenatoSilva: ahh, agora entendi
<ReykAlencar> Que bom saber quer, existe locais que tem tantas pessoas(pode-se dizer voluntarios), ajudando outros usuários de linux :D
<RenatoSilva> ELETRONICO: qualquer bobao da uma formatada no windows e ganha um cinquentinha, mas os poucos que "manja de kernel, compilacao, pakotes e repositorios" normalmente tao ganhando MUITO mais dinheiro nas empresas que PRECISAM deles. Vê?
<ReykAlencar> RenatoSilva: poisé, mas no caso da escola em que trabalho, a mesma que estudo, teve uma questão que somente o linux salvou, sendo que o servidor é Windows Server
<RenatoSilva> ELETRONICO: entao nao eh tao inutil assim. Pode ser dificil achar um emprego, mas...
<RenatoSilva> ReykAlencar: o q
<ReykAlencar> RenatoSilva: o servidor tinha pego um virus, e quando a melhor empresa da minha cidade ia fazer backup, pegava o virus e danificava o pc de backup, então eu fiz o backup pelo linux, por que era extremamente nescessário esse backup, então por isso eu ganhei reputação fazendo a manutenção desser servidor
<ELETRONICO> jamais disse a palavra inutil... somente disse q o dinheiro ta no windows
<RenatoSilva> ReykAlencar: legal. Qual cidade
<RenatoSilva> ELETRONICO: nao eh verdade
<ReykAlencar> RenatoSilva: Quixadá-CE
<RenatoSilva> ELETRONICO: o dinheiro de pedreiro pode ser
<RenatoSilva> ELETRONICO: mas ha dinheiro no linux SIM
<ReykAlencar> RenatoSilva: minha cidade, não conheço praticamente ninguem ligeiramente interessado em Linux, somente alguns usuários que usa para algumas coisas, mas nada de mais
<RenatoSilva> ELETRONICO: tem servidores windows, .NET e tal
<ReykAlencar> ELETRONICO: garanto, empresas que usam servidores com linux, e que precisam mais de 1 técnico
<ELETRONICO> eu configuro e monto em Linux e Windows servidor web
<RenatoSilva> ELETRONICO: quero dizer, sao mercados diferente
<RenatoSilva> ELETRONICO: diferentes
<ELETRONICO> fora isso tenho meu servico de WISP
<RenatoSilva> ELETRONICO: Sao mercados diferentes. Ter como cliente um usuario final que quer tirar o virus do computador porque a mula usa o PC como administrador, clica em qualquer link que ve, nao atualiza o windows nem o antivirus.
<RenatoSilva> ELETRONICO:  Ou ter como cliente uma empresa que usa linux e PRECISA de alguem que "manja de kernel, compilacao, pakotes e repositorios" pra funcionar, e PAGA BEM, porque tua prima certamente nao sabe nem que isso existe.
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrsrss....
<RenatoSilva> ELETRONICO: me deu me pra me entender me? kkkkk
<ELETRONICO> simplesmente 98% dos usuarios em informatika ta nem ai com sacar isso
<Thales> ReykAlencar, Quixadá?
<ELETRONICO> so kem estuda mesmo ou ta muito ligado em informatika
<ReykAlencar> Thales: sim
<ReykAlencar> Thales: você também?
<Thales> ReykAlencar, que empresa ?
<Thales> ReykAlencar, não, mas conheço a região
<ReykAlencar> Thales: empresa que eu trabalho, ou a empresa que não deu suporte na escola?
<ReykAlencar> Thales: eu trabalho no GVA, ou CVA.
<Thales> ReykAlencar, hm, não conheço.
<Thales> ReykAlencar, vocês foram fazer backup e pegaram vírus?
<Thales> ReykAlencar, hahahaha
<ReykAlencar> Thales: na verdade, o servidor pegou virus(não sei como), ai a HF(empresa de info da cidade), tentava fazer backup, mas o computador deles não conseguia fazer backup por causa do virus
<Thales> ReykAlencar, conheço a HF Teleinformática
<ReykAlencar> Thales: então eu fui com o velho e bom linux, e fiz um backup, somente dos arquivos dos programas nescessários para o funcionamento da escola
<ReykAlencar> Thales, poisé, a HF, não usa linux, usa windows, e não conseguia fazer backup sem pegar os virus
<Thales> ReykAlencar, pera, pera... o servidor usava... WINDOWS?!
<ReykAlencar> Thales: o servidor USA windows, e já tentei intervir
<ReykAlencar> Thales: mas os programas que eles usam não dão suporte há linux até onde me parece..
<Thales> ReykAlencar, pedir pra ter problemas mesmo
<ELETRONICO> viu, linux nem tem suporte a jogos direito e monte de plaka de video
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrrss
<ReykAlencar> Thales, pois é, e eu mero aluno que da suporte a escola, não posso intervir com grandes ações(AINDA) !
<ReykAlencar> ELETRONICO, essa questão de jogos é coisa de usuário final, profissional que é profissional, não se preocupa com isso
<ELETRONICO> nada a ver.... usuario final q joga poderia jogar em linux
<ELETRONICO> por isso q linux quase " ninguem " usa
<ReykAlencar> ELETRONICO, isso que estou dizendo, linux não é para usuário final, é para empresas que querem seus dados seguros
<ReykAlencar> ELETRONICO, empresas que querem dados seguros tanto nos servidores, quanto nos computadores do seus funcionários
 * peregrinator_six inda bem que GNU/Linux não tem suporte a  mairia dos games pirata memo, quem usa GNU/Linux o usa também por ser de graça, por que se não ficaria no mundo da ilegalidade dos programas patenteados, ou torraria grana desnecessaria com montes de game que mau passa um 1 mes já estão todos defasados... :S
<ReykAlencar> não nego, tenho 16 anos, mas, eu tenho windows no meu computador, que pouco uso, as vezes, que estou em casa de amigos, e quero jogar algo, fora isso, me preocupo em conhecer mais e mais em linux, não passar meu preciosos tempo perdendo tempo em jogos 1'
<ReykAlencar> ou chats inúteis como msn, se for para falar com alguem, que fale frente a frente...
<Lessa> Opa
<Lessa> Alguem ai pode me dar uma força?
<Maninho> Só se você poder descrever
<Lessa> ^^
<Lessa> Bem, sou novo no linux e como tal fui mexendo e aprendendo.
<Lessa> so que..
<Lessa> baixei o editor de area de trabalho
<Lessa> compix
<Lessa> algo assim
<Lessa> e pus a opção padrao
<Lessa> acontece que reiniciei o sistema
<Lessa> e a unica coisa que vejo é a area de trabalho
<Lessa> nao consigo abrir a opção de configuração do sistema e reverter o que fiz
<Lessa> tanto eh que tou usando um outro pc aqui
<Lessa> la so vejo a area de trabalho
<Lessa> e so consigo de funcional puxar o terminal
<Lessa> paliais
<Lessa> o shell
<Lessa> pelo ctrl alt fx
<Maninho> compiz
<Lessa> alguma ideia de o que posos fazer?
<Maninho> compiz --replace&&
<Maninho> instalou o fusion-icone?
<Maninho> *instalou o fusion-icon?
<Lessa> eu tava tentando por o cubo de area
<Maninho> fica mais facil para configurar
<Lessa> dai ele destivou varios plugins
<Lessa> pra voltar fui em preferencias
<Lessa> e coloquei o perfil padrao
<Lessa> e dei reboot
<Lessa> bom puxei o shell
<Lessa> e usei o comabndo --relace&&
<Lessa> voureiniciar pra ver o que da
<Lessa> eh.. nao deu certo nao
<Lessa> continuo com a area de trabalho, e só ela
<c0d> Eae pessoal, alquem sabe como mover um arquivo .php para a pasta do servidor web xampp, pelo terminal?
<c0d> Thanks
<Pskol> parece qu ele descobriu sozinho huhuheh
<Lessa> s ^^
<Lessa> pskol
<Lessa> tem como da uma força nao?!
<Lessa> fiz alguma merda mudando as configurações no compiz
<Pskol> Lessa, so mexi com compiz uma vez na minha vida  e nunca mais
<Lessa> agora que reiniciei so abre a area de trabalho sem nada, so o plano de fundo
<Pskol> nao sei como resolver isso ai
<Lessa> hmm
<Lessa> alguma ideia como restaurar o sistema pelo shell?
<Pskol> tenta remove tudo q vc instalou
<Lessa> esse é o problema.. nao consigo abrir nada
<Pskol> pelo terminal
<Lessa> so consigo abrir o shell pelo ctrl alt f123
<Lessa> nem o ant f2 funciona
<Pskol> intao
<Lessa> ai que ta... nao sei mexer no shell
<Lessa> uso linux tem e1 semana ._.
<Pskol> opa
<Pskol> Lessa, ja ouvu fala no apt-get ne
<Pskol> ouviu
<Lessa> s
<Lessa> nunca precisei usar, por conta da centrla de download, mas ja ouvi falar
<rmsraph> Pskol: se criar outra conta não funciona? =D
<Pskol> rmsraph, pode ser q sim
<Lessa> hmm
<Lessa> como posso fazer pelo terminal?
<Pskol> sudo adduser joaquim
<Lessa> blz vou reiniciar
<Lessa> vlw deu certo :)
<Lessa> vou tentar corrigir o outro usuario a partir desse
<rmsraph> =D
<ZNC> zer0ne, ping
<ZNC> nhandler, good
<Lessa> Opa, estou com o mesmo problema que existia alguns meses atras com a versao 10.4 quando ainda nao era versao definitiva, que o sistema nao aceitava entrada do teclado na tela de login
<Lessa> alguem sabe como resolver isso
<rogers> #help
<Lessa> ou alguem podoe me ajudar a fazer backup pelo shell?
<Lessa> #help
<Lessa> nao ta clicavel
<rogers> Lessa: tem um bem simples em http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Backup-automatico-em-Shell-Script
<rogers> Lessa: e tb como agendar pelo cron.....
<Lessa> vou tentar
<Lessa> vlw :)
<rogers> Lessa: disponha.... qq duvida estamos ai....
<Lessa> bom, nao faço a menor ideia do porque
<Lessa> mas segurando cada tecla 10 segundos ele digitou
<Lessa> uma a uma assim...
<Lessa> vai entender....
<barna> Lessa, ta ai ainda?
<barna> tava vendo filme!
<Lessa> tranquilo
<barna> Lessa, massa.... conseguiu?
<Lessa> acho que consegui 'contornar'
<Lessa> ao menos vou fazer backup
<Lessa> dai formato
<Lessa> mais facil..
<Lessa> :P
<barna> certo!
<Lessa> agora o que exatamente causou isso.. n faço ideia  :P
<barna> eu saberia te ajudar a fazer o backup!
<barna> nem eu!
<barna> procurou no google pessoas com o mesmo problema?
<Lessa> s
<Lessa> teve um cara
<Lessa> c o msm problema de login
<Lessa> que foi um dos que eu tive
<Lessa> ele teve no ubundo 10.4
<Lessa> qdo ainda n era versao final
<Lessa> mas isso consegui contornar
<Lessa> dai pelo terminal fiz outro usuario
<Lessa> e tou fazendo backup por ele
<Lessa> qdo terminar posso dar uma pesquisada
<barna> bom.... vc ta com qual versão agora?
<Lessa> pra podoer reportar
<Lessa> 11.4
<barna> vc atualizou da versão 10.04 ou instalou do zero?
<Lessa> zero
<barna> q coisa estranha!
<Lessa> pois eh
<Lessa> assim em resumo
<Lessa> fui alterar a interface do unix
<Lessa> dai deu eupau e qdo eu reiniciava
<Lessa> aparecia so o plano de fundo....
<Lessa> so.
<Lessa> ant f2, por exemplo nao funcionava
<Lessa> a unica copisa que me deixava acessar o sistema era o ctrl alt fx
<Lessa> alt**
<Lessa> depois tento ver exatamente qual a configuração que a interface ficou
<barna> to pesquisando aki em portugues e achei algumas pessoas com o mesmo problema, vou ler!
<Lessa> pra poder reportar
<Lessa> ah vlw :)
<Rogers_Talon> Lessa: vc esta usando o compiz?
<Lessa> s
<Lessa> eeu tinha alterado alguns plugins
<Lessa> dai n gostei
<Lessa> e voltei pra opção padrao
<Lessa> e mudei mais alguns
<Rogers_Talon> zera o compiz e depois configura de novo.....
<Lessa> aparentemente tava tudo beqm
<Lessa> fui reiniciar pra garantir dai começou tudo
<Lessa> como que eu posos zerar o compiz pelo shell?
<Lessa> nao to mto familiarizado ainda
<Rogers_Talon> rm -rf /home/seuuser/.config/compiz*
<Rogers_Talon> ele vai ficar com as configurações do compiz zerada, tive muito problema para acertar o compiz no 11.04
<Lessa> aconteceu isso de ele deixar o desktop sem nenhuma opção tb?
<Lessa> vou entrar no usuario q deu pau e executar
<Rogers_Talon> sim, pque o unity não consegue carregar por problemas com outros plugins do config.....aliás o pessoal da canonical ainda estão acertado, não esta 100%
<barna> boa ideia Rogers_Talon!
<Lessa> isso msm
<barna> achei mais 2 relatos! cada um com uma solução diferente!
<Lessa> o que deu pau antes de eu voltar pro perfil padrao
<barna> http://germanodlf.blogspot.com/2009/11/teclado-e-mouse-nao-funcionam-na-tela.html
<Lessa> foi qdo ele removeu um dos plugins
<barna> http://wendelneves.wordpress.com/2010/05/11/ubuntu-10-04-teclado-nao-funciona-na-tela-de-login/
<Lessa> eh
<Lessa> assim q due pau no teclado
<Lessa> pensei em usar o virtual
<Lessa> mas aqui tb n resolveu
<Lessa> dnv, n faço ideia pq
<Lessa> mas aqui pra digitar
<Lessa> eu tive que segurar por alguns segundos
<Lessa> ateh ele computar
<barna> ja volto!
<Lessa> blz
<Rogers_Talon> pque estava tentando carregar os plugins....estou com o 11.10 as qdo altero o compiz ele tenho q logar 2 ou 3 vezes....
<Lessa> zerei o compiz
<Lessa> reiniciando pra ver se deu certo
<Rogers_Talon> blz
<Lessa> n deu certo
<Lessa> mandei dnv o comando como sudo
<Lessa> vamo ve agora
<Rogers_Talon> ele entra na tela de login?
<Lessa> entra
<Lessa> dai daquele jeito: segurando por um tempo cada tecla eu logo
<Lessa> mas ainda entra no desktop sem nada
<Rogers_Talon> estais logando pelo naty ou o classic...
<Lessa> eu n prestei atenção
<Lessa> creio q era pelo natty
<Lessa> vou relogar e vejo isso
<Rogers_Talon> certo
<Rogers_Talon> alias vai estar como gnome e o outro como Ubuntu Classic
<Lessa> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Lessa> ops
<Lessa> confuindo os teclados
<Rogers_Talon> rsssss
<Lessa> coloco pra iniciar pelo classic neh?
<Rogers_Talon> isso
<Lessa> blz
<Rogers_Talon> depois va no prompt e de um cat /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop
<Lessa> pelo classic ta tudo normal
<Rogers_Talon> verifique se a linha Exec esta como:
<Rogers_Talon> Exec=gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<Lessa> isso no terminal ou no shell?
<Rogers_Talon> pode ser pelo terminal
<Lessa> ta
<Rogers_Talon> entao reinstala o compiz......
<Rogers_Talon> sudo apt-get install --reinstall compiz
<Lessa> feito
<Rogers_Talon> depois de um logout, entra pelo naty e aguarde um pouco sem clicar nada
<Lessa> blz
<Lessa> ta logado parado
<Lessa> mas a desktop ainda ta zuada
<Rogers_Talon> certo......
<Rogers_Talon> agora digite ALT+F2
<Rogers_Talon> digita compiz
<Lessa> eh.. o alt f2 n funciona
<Lessa> do ctrl alt f2?
<Rogers_Talon> nao.....entao ele nao conseguiu reconhecer o teclado....
<Lessa> nao eh isso
<Lessa> ele reconheçe
<Lessa> mas n consegue abrir o comando assim
<Lessa> n sei pq tb
<Rogers_Talon> delculpe....nao o teclado..rssss o plugin dos atalhos
<Lessa> ahh
<Lessa> hausuha
<Lessa> vo pro shell logo?
<Rogers_Talon> o problema esta nos plugins....
<Lessa> posso tentar zeralos pelo sinc
<Lessa> logando no classic
<Rogers_Talon> ele usa as configurações do compiz independente para cada um....
<Lessa> merda, verdade...
<Lessa> tem como eu abrir o compiz pelo shell e voltar pra interface grafica?
<Rogers_Talon> estou testando isso aqui....
<Lessa> ah, blz
<Rogers_Talon> tem sim.....
<Lessa> otim
<Lessa> como faço?
<Rogers_Talon> qdo tu loga pelo naty consegue teclar com o botão direito do mouse?
<Lessa> s
<Lessa> crio um lançador?
<Rogers_Talon> clicar com o botao direito do mouse no desktop e Abrir num terminal
<Lessa> nao apareçe essa opção aqui
<Rogers_Talon> instala ele......
<Rogers_Talon> sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<Rogers_Talon> abre um alt+f1
<Lessa> n funfa..
<Lessa> fiz pelo shell msm
<Lessa> vo reiniciar pra ver se funcionou
<Rogers_Talon> ok
<Rogers_Talon> para abrir as configurações de compiz pelo prompt
<Rogers_Talon> ccsm &
<Lessa> deu certo
<Lessa> foi!
<Lessa> coloquei pra restaurar os valores padroes
<Lessa> ta reiniciando agora
<Rogers_Talon> certo
<barna> Voltei!
<Rogers_Talon> deu certo?
<Lessa> ele travou reiniciando
<Lessa> dei um alt print b
<Lessa> vamo ve se foi
<Lessa> aew!
<Lessa> foi!
<Lessa> :)
<Rogers_Talon> rssss...blz....
<Rogers_Talon> agora entra no compiz e verifica se o plugin opengl esta habilitado...senão vai dar problema de novo
<Lessa> curiosidade, no uso comum é melhor usr o natty ou o classic?
<Lessa> ta ativado sim (:
<Rogers_Talon> blz....olha, o classic esta para sair de linha, entra o gnome-shell no lugar
<Rogers_Talon> agora vem o gnome3 e muda tudo..
<Lessa> hmmm
<Rogers_Talon> eu estou virando o unity do avesso para tentar entender todas as mudanças.....ainda não brinquei com o
<Rogers_Talon> gnome-shelll....
<Lessa> oh, tem algum tutorial flando sobre comandos do terminal e do shell?
<Rogers_Talon> tem sim.....deixa eu olhar nos meus tutos um bem simplificado
<Lessa> como parei de usar o windowns teme 1 semana n sem nada
<Lessa> blz, vlw ;)
<Rogers_Talon> nossa, legal......
<Rogers_Talon> olha tem este bem explicativo e simplificado....
<Rogers_Talon> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ComandosBasicos
<Lessa> ah massa vou ler
<Lessa> o classic vai sair de linha
<Lessa> e ficar so o natty
<Lessa> ou alguma coisia vai substitui-llo?
<Rogers_Talon> ele usa o gnome2.....e ja lançaram o gnome3 (ou o gnome-shell) como chama
<Lessa> ah, entao so vao mudar paralelamente ao natty
<Lessa> blz...
<Lessa> depois que lançar qual que fica melhor pra usar?
<Rogers_Talon> isso, o natty esta sendo aperfeiçoado e melhorado para a versão 11.10....
<Lessa> pelo que eu entendi o natty é o classic e depois o gnome-shell com interface mais humana
<Rogers_Talon> bom, gostei muito do gnome-shell, mas ainda estou usando o natty para entende-lo bem.....
<Lessa> é isso?
<Rogers_Talon> ‭isso.....
<Lessa> ahh massa ^^
<Lessa> eh acho que hj deu eupra aprender mais do que durante a semana toda
<Lessa> rsrs
<Rogers_Talon> rssss....bom mas tendo duvidas pode me chamar......qq coisa me add no talk... rogers.talon@ig.com
<Rogers_Talon> ou no yahoo.....rogers.talon@yahoo.com
<Lessa> blz ;)
<Rogers_Talon> ou se preferir no msn.....rsssss (rogers.talon@hotmail.com)
<Lessa> qual vc usa mais?
<Rogers_Talon> fico logado em todos...rssss, essa é a gde vantagem do ubuntu, estou falando com vc pelo empathy.....
<Rogers_Talon> logo todos meus protocolos nele
<Lessa> ah s
<Rogers_Talon> estou usando o empathy por estar nativo no ubuntu (para testes) mas gosto mais do pidgin
<Lessa> o empathy deu um erro uns dias atras
<Lessa> pra adicionar
<Lessa> eu n conseguia ver a pessoa online
<Lessa> so qdo adicionava direto pelo msn
<Lessa> vo testar o pidgin
<Lessa> vc ta usando qual os nativo?
<Rogers_Talon> era um erro de protocolo do msn,mas  ja corrigiram
<Rogers_Talon> sim
<Lessa> hmm
<Lessa> q s.operacional vc ta usando com onativo?
<Rogers_Talon> o 11.10
<Rogers_Talon> e tenho o 11.04 em outro not
<Lessa> onde vc pegou a nova versao?
<Lessa> a q vc ta testando agora
<Rogers_Talon> no site do ubuntu...ja esta disponivel em varios servidores...so q ainda é a versão alfa2
<Rogers_Talon> ele so vai ser lançado em outubro
<s0n1c-> alguem vivo?
<barna> eu
<barna> s0n1c-,
<s0n1c-> barna:=:vc acredita em Deus?
<barna> nops!
<s0n1c-> porq?
<barna> pq?
<s0n1c-> exato
<barna> sou ateu!
<s0n1c-> sim isso eu sei mano, mas quero fatos, vc tem?
<s0n1c-> coisas concretas
<s0n1c-> pera, vou te passa um link
<s0n1c-> barna:=:assiste a parte 1 e 2 , POR FAVOR!
<s0n1c-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkHZyAp31No
<s0n1c-> vc vai me entender...
<barna> vai demorar 1 seculo pra abrir! to atualizando o sistema!
<barna> mas deixei carregando!
<s0n1c-> ok, assiste em
<s0n1c-> tipo...
<s0n1c-> eu nasci na igreja mano, mas sei lá, cada vez mais que estudo e etc.. eu venho mudando minha forma de raciocinar e venho tendo um penssamento mais critico e lógico.
<s0n1c-> mas ai que entra isso de religião, minha familia toda é crente etc... mas mano, sei lá, é dificil...
<barna> to ligado! eu frequentei quase todas as igrejas e religioes!
<s0n1c-> barna:=: eu não acredito nisso de santos etc.. isso pra mim é igual futbol ( que acho coisa de pessoas completamente sem noção )
<s0n1c-> só acredito em Deus , mas nada!
<s0n1c-> mas mesmo assim, ta foda, são duvidas...
<s0n1c-> duvidas...
<barna> eu to ligado!
<barna> agnostico o termo pra quem acredita em deus sem relgiao
<illuminarch> Bom dia
<Mano_Chao> bom dia
<Infernius[BR]> bom dia para todos..
<Infernius[BR]> alguem sabe um canal para tirar dúvida de javascript em portugues?!
<Mushr00m> não conheço ;/
<jailson> pessoal
<jailson> como eu instala o drive de video da minha placa onboard de video?
<jailson> ele nao baixou automaticamente
<PingaR0x> c9
<PingaR0x> jailson: qual seriaD?
<jailson> Pingarox qual seria o q?
<Infernius[BR]> jailson, sua placa de video..
<jailson> ela e onboard
<Infernius[BR]> jailson, sim, mas tem o modelo da placa de video, mesmo on-board..
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> PingaR0x, abre o terminal e digita lspci e posta o resultado aqui
<jailson> ok
<jailson> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge
<jailson> 00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge
<jailson> 00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge
<jailson> 00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge
<jailson> 00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge
<jailson> 00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller
<jailson> 00:00.6 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Security Device
<jailson> 00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge
<jailson> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237/VX700 PCI Bridge
<jailson> 00:02.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller (rev 80)
<jailson> 00:03.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller (rev 80)
<jailson> 00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 5372
<jailson> 00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 07)
<jailson> 00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)
<jailson> 00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)
<jailson> 00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)
<jailson> 00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)
<jailson> 00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 90)
<jailson> 00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237S PCI to ISA Bridge
<jailson> 00:11.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller
<jailson> 00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7c)
<jailson> 00:13.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A Host Bridge
<jailson> 00:13.1 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to PCI Bridge
<jailson> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<jailson> 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<jailson> ta ai
<jailson> e isso q aparece
<jailson> gente e ai ?
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> seu sistema tá na resolução correta?
<jailson> serio e pq quando rodo um jogo 3d basico da leg?
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> essa sua placa não tem um suporte 3d satisfatório no linux
<jailson> ok
<MarconM> como eu instalo um pacote
<MarconM> mas soh o basico dele
<MarconM> tipo um apt-get install " pacote " --no-essentials
<MarconM> algi assim
<MarconM> Rogers_Talon:
<MarconM> ta ae
<ruffleS> bom dia pessoal
<Mano_Chao> ruffleS, bom dia
 * ruffleS ouvindo Manu Chao
<Liv_> Opa pessoal
<Liv_> bom dia
<Liv_> Tô com um probleminha.... tenho instalado o LibreOffice 3.3.3 no Ubuntu 11.04 mas por alguma razão ele está em inglês. Como faço para que o programa seja traduzido ao português?
<ruffleS> Liv_, você instalou o suporte completo ao português?
<Liv_> não
<Liv_> como faço isso?
<Liv_> Cheguei a baixar isso http://www.libreoffice.org/download  o pacote para PT-BR mas não sei como instalar
<ruffleS> meu sistema tá em inglês mas fica em algum lugar em sistema / suporte a idiomas
<Liv_> meu sistema todo está em português
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> Liv_, o jeito mais facil de vc deixa-lo em portugues é ir em adminstração gerenciador de pacotes Synaptic digita libreoffice ai é só achar o pacote com o idioma que vc quer
<Liv_> s1l3ntW4rr10r, obrigada, tentarei isso agora
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> ok
<Liv_> s1l3ntW4rr10r, Eita....office productivity suite -- Portuguese_brazilian language package já instalado segundo o Synapitic...
<Liv_> s1l3ntW4rr10r, tento desisntalar?
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> não precisa,abre o office vai em ferramentas,opções e depois configuração de idioma
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> a opção é tools
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> options
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> language settings
<Liv_> s1l3ntW4rr10r, Eba, funcionou perfeitamente meu querido, coisa mais simples de resolver... obrigada, salvou uma alma desesperada hj
<Liv_> slipky,
<Liv_> s1l3ntW4rr10r, eu já estava desesperada pensando em reinstalar tudo hauahauuha
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> lol
<Liv_> s1l3ntW4rr10r, Obrigada querido, ótimo final de semana para vc!!
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> pra vc tmbm ^^
<siouX_> bom dia
<siouX_> alguém trabalha com openfire ai?
<sourogerio> olá
<sourogerio> bom dia
<sourogerio> tenho uma dúvida, más não é relacionada a ubuntu diretamente
<sourogerio> tenho uma antena wireless...a interface, placa de rádio, é dentro da antena...
<sourogerio> e a sáida é usb...
<sourogerio> gostaria de colocar um roteador wireless..para atender, via rádio...outros pcs...
<sourogerio> alguêm conhece algum....?
<sourogerio> a entrada do roteador tem q. ser usb...
<sourogerio> se não vou ter q. mudar de antena
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> sourogerio, na real é só configurar o router no modo ponte...
<Giverny> bridge
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> yes
<Batista> só brasileiro aqui?
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> aparentemente sim
<Batista> haUhAUHA, é neh ubunto br, pergunta besta!
<Batista> já que você respondeu, deve conheçer de ubuntu, sabe me dizer se consigo o photoshop cs5 para o ubuntu?
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> não existe photoshop para ubuntu
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> o que vc pode fazer é instalar o wine
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> e emular ele
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> ou usar o gimp
<Batista> hum, legal!
<Batista> alguém aqui manja de SQL Injection no linux?
<Batista> alguém aqui manja de SQL Injection no linux?
<MarconM> Batista: diga apenas uma vez
<MarconM> nao precisa repetir .. se alguem souber e quiser ajudar ... chamará voce
<MarconM> =]
<Batista> o desculpa em!  ;D
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> man procura ajdua nesse canal #sqlmap
<Batista> brigado!
<MarconM> Batista: nem da nada ... soh q se voce repetir o bot pode te kikar por flood
<MarconM> \o
<Batista> ok vlw!
<Batista> galera o fedora tem um programa que cria a imagem do ".iso" no PenDrive, sabem se tem este mesmo para ubuntu?, pq este que tenho é só para os .iso do fedora!
<peregrinator_six> Batista,  Criador de disco USB inicializável
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> unetbootin
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> tem no synaptic
<MarconM> peregrinator_six:
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> é bom pacas,usei ele para instalar o ubuntu no meu netbook
<Batista> #fedora-websites
<Alchimista> boa tarde, alguém sabe como instalar o sim city 3000? n estou a conseguir
<cropalato> Alchimista, olhe aqui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764992
<cropalato> Alchimista, jogo antigo, bibliotecas velhas...
<Alchimista> nem no 10.04? :s
<cropalato> Alchimista, simcity 3000 é de 2005 eu acho, http://www.lokigames.com/products/sc3k/
<cropalato> Alchimista, mas coloque o caminho para as bibliotecas que deve funcionar
<cropalato> Alchimista, diga se deu certo ou não. ok?
<Alchimista> nem tento, n sou assim tão experiente estas andanças :P
<cropalato> Alchimista, então vamos fazer passo a passo
<Alchimista> cropalato: com o wine perde mta qualidade? ou fica mais lento?
<cropalato> o jogo está instalado em seu comutador
<cropalato> fica muito lento
<cropalato> mas tudo depende de sua máquina
<cropalato> Alchimista, visita o site  do ubuntugames e descola um jogo nativo para o linux que te interesse. Vai ser uma experiencia nova e interessante
<Alchimista> cropalato: já procurei, e tenho alguns instalados, mas falta sempre algo hehe
<jailson> quen ai sabe  usar o comando php no terminal
<jailson> to com um probleminha na hora de digitar o codigo php ;)
<illuminarch> MarconM até que enfim o 3.0 saiu do forno rsrsrsrs da uma olhada http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=137:extra-extra-linus-anuncia-versao-estavel-do-linux-30&catid=4:linux&Itemid=34
<jailson> como eu digito o codigo php no terminal do ubuntu , nao sai nada == " vi var/www/index.php
<FernandoBasso> vi /var/www/index.php
<FernandoBasso> Tem que ter o / antes.
<FernandoBasso> sudo aptitude install vim-gnome && vim /var/www/index.php
<FernandoBasso> Use o 'vim' em vez do 'vi'.
<jailson> ok
<jailson> vou testar
<FernandoBasso> Pra desenvolvimento local, eu aconselho fazer o document_root na tua pasta home.
<FernandoBasso> Senão vai ter que ficar editando arquivos como root.
<FernandoBasso> http://jeditux.wordpress.com/2009/09/08/apache2-php5-virtualhosts-debian-ubuntu/ <-- Fiz isso quando eu usava ubuntu e debain. Acho que ainda funciona.
<irtigor> ~/public_html se não me engano já vem por padrão
<FernandoBasso> Pra mim vinha em /var/
<irtigor> estou falando do userdir
<FernandoBasso> Ah. Okay.
<illuminarch> Galera programa de reconhecimento de voz para linux...segue a dica...
<illuminarch> http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=139:programa-de-reconhecimento-fala-no-linux&catid=12:dicastutorais&Itemid=17
<jailson> FernandoBasso valeu cara pegou , agora como eu salvo  o que eu digitei ?
<FernandoBasso> :w
<FernandoBasso> :write
<FernandoBasso> jailson: Digita 'vimtutor' no terminal e segue o texto. Não imagina o bem que estará fazendo a si mesmo.
<jailson> FernandoBasso sim ele faz o que ?
<slipttees> j #olarila
<FernandoBasso> jailson: Abre ele.
<jailson> ja abri
<jailson> to traduzindo ele
<FernandoBasso> Ah, perae
<FernandoBasso> jailson: Tenta vimtutor pt
<FernandoBasso> http://aurelio.net/vim/tutor.pt_BR <-- Ou baixa isso e abre com o vim.
<jailson> kkkkkkk
<FernandoBasso> vimtutor pt funcionou aqui no arch.
<jailson> ele diz que o diretorio nao existe e mostra a tela de tutorial
<FernandoBasso> vimtutor pt
<jailson> ok
<jailson> tem outros comando fora esses
<jailson> ?
<FernandoBasso> Tem. Milhões.
<FernandoBasso> E pode criar os seus.
<jailson> criar ? tipo pelo shell script ou outra linguagem?
<FernandoBasso> Pelo vimscript mesmo.
<FernandoBasso> Mas vá com calma.
<FernandoBasso> Vai no vimtutor pt antes.
<jailson> ok
<jailson> ja to la to vendo os tutorias
<FernandoBasso> E lembre-se: não há vida após o vim.
<jailson> como assim?
<FernandoBasso> Depois do vim (se realmente aprender ele), não vai querer voltar atraz jamais.
<jailson> kkkkkkkk
<jailson> ok
<FernandoBasso> (claro que to brincando) Cada um usa o que lhe convém mais. Todos tem o direito a opinião, mas que mdescorda de mim está errado. uhauhauha
<jailson> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jailson> ;>)
<jailson> a meu velho to pegando a manha
<jailson> tem os caracteres que bloquean as palavras por isso tava apanhando kkkkkkkkkkkk
<FernandoBasso> Tem que aprender sobre os 'modos' do vim.
<FernandoBasso> http://jeditux.wordpress.com/2009/09/08/1_vim_basico/
<jailson> resumindo o vim e um notepad!
<FernandoBasso> Não!
<jailson> ou nao ?
<FernandoBasso> O vim é tão bom quando você aprende a usar os recursos.
<jailson> ok
<FernandoBasso> Pode usar snipets, auto-completion, colorshcemes, spell-checking, edição por ssh, etc.
<jailson> me add no msn pra manter contato jailson_desu_@hotmail.com
<FernandoBasso> tem o vimdif que é incrivel.
<jailson> kk
<FernandoBasso> Eu não uso msn.
<FernandoBasso> Uso o gtalk.
<jailson> haaata
<jailson> entao vou te add aki mesmo
<FernandoBasso> Claro.
<jailson> o
<jailson> lol
<jailson> FernandoBasso vc ta ai?
<FernandoBasso> Yes.
<jailson> e pq ta aparecendo off na lista?
<FernandoBasso> To on.
<FernandoBasso> Mas minha conexão tá horrível. Um lag desgraçado.
<jailson> aki ta aparecendo estado = desligado
<FernandoBasso> Eu to no irssi. Você tá em qual cliente.
<FernandoBasso> ?
<jailson> xchat
<jailson> tem diferença
<jailson> ?
<FernandoBasso> xchat 2.8.6 ubuntu o teu.
<jailson> mandasse o q cara?
<cropalato> xchat is life!
<jailson> pq?
<jailson> acho q sim deixa eu ver!
<jailson> yes cara
<jailson> pq?
<piero> Olá! Perdi meu .encfs6.xml. Estou ferrado?
 * piero precisa de um computador quantico agora
<icodeman> ubuntu?
<icodeman> alguém online?
<FernandoBasso> Várias pessoas online, inclusive, eu, um bot.
<FernandoBasso> icodeman: Boa tarde!
<icodeman> boa tarde
<icodeman> como vai?
<FernandoBasso> Vou bem, e você?
<icodeman> show
<FernandoBasso> :)
<icodeman> conece outros canais?
<FernandoBasso> 'conece'?
<icodeman> conhece*
<FernandoBasso> Sim. Tem o 'programacao', o archlinux, o archlinux-br
<FernandoBasso>  O linuxajuda, etc.
<FernandoBasso> O vim.
<infocus> alguem faz facul? queria saber uma coisa: a primeira materia de computação, começa com história e como funciona um computador. Ela vai até recursividade e o básico de estrutura de dados? parece q em alguns lugares vai até aí num semestre só, mas tem outros q não, não vai até recursividade.
<gabezao> vc ja respondeu
<gabezao> sua pergunta
<Spiga> hum,,,
<Spiga> o que ele quer saber mesmo?
<Spiga> resume em 15 palavras ai para gente
<infocus> se vai até estrutura de dados e recursividade é mais corrido?
<icodeman> fernando
<icodeman> algum destes tem pessoas?
<RodLan> Amigos,
<icodeman> ola
<RodLan> Boa tarde
<icodeman> buenas tardes
<RodLan> Ai... Estou querendo comprar um notebook. Qual vocês indicam para rodar dual boot com o windows (para jogos)? Pensei em comprar um dell. E ai?
<RodLan> Fico com medo da incompatibilidade de alguns componentes com o Ubuntu.
<RodLan> Algum de vocês usa o Ubuntu no note?
<jonatasnona> RodLan, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<sourogerio> sim eu uso..acer
<sourogerio> aspire 4330
<RodLan> jonatasnona, valeu!
<sourogerio> dual boot..roda muito bem...uso ubuntu 10.04
<sourogerio> aliás um um note muito bom...celeron intel...e não esquenta
<icodeman> vcs utilizam só ubuntu?
<Batista-BR> eu não manjo nada, mais começei por ele, porque dizem ser o mais facil o icodeman!
<sourogerio> o irc é para usuários de ubuntu icodeman
<icodeman> Oo
<icodeman> mais isso não significa que vocês só possam utilizar ubuntu
<icodeman> podem ter 2, 3 ou 4 sistemas
<icodeman> ou gostar do ubuntu mais utilizar ouro, como e'meu caso
<sourogerio> aqui é um canal de ajuda
<sourogerio> pode ser q. a ajuda para outro sistema não seja solucionada
<sourogerio> más de ubuntu com certeza será resolvido
<icodeman> uhum
<icodeman> isso é a parte néh
<icodeman> de fato o ubottu-br reclama
<icodeman> mais linux é linux
<infocus> notebook pra jogos, 6 mil reais
<icodeman> pra que? eu rodo linux! linux não é para games
<icodeman> ou melhor
<icodeman> games não são para linux
<infocus> esses notebooks com GTX, radeon HD4000, tem como pagar menos de 5 mil?
<icodeman> sim
<icodeman> roubando
<RodLan> hauhaua
<Batista-BR> Oo alguém aqui sabe como faço para apareçer a tela com os contatos usando o Empathy?
<icodeman> cara
<icodeman> seculos que não uso empathy
<icodeman> não consigo fazer funcionar no archpq vc não tenta o pi]dgin?
<rogers> Batista-BR: puxa a barra de dentro do lado esquerdo....eu uso com empathy.....
<rogers> Batista-BR: ops, do lado direito
<Spiga> alguem akii trabalha com VMware ESX
<Mano_Chao> Spiga, soh virtual box
<Spiga> hum..
<Spiga> o meu e mais solução empresarial
<Batista-BR> alguem aqui já usou o tema do MAC para o Ubuntu? o que achou?
<Batista-BR> baixei um arquivo no ubuntu, como faço para instalalo?
 * rogers Batista-BR: q tipo de arquivo?
<paladinn> .exe
<Batista-BR> o tema do mac!
<Batista-BR> macbuntu
<rogers> qual a extenção?
<Batista-BR> .tar.gz
<rogers> clica com o botão direito do mouse nele e em descompactar aqui, entra no diretorio descompactado e abra o arquivo read.me para ver o procedimento de instala;áo....
<rogers> Batista-BR: caso não tenho o instalador e seja uma pasta de tema....copie o este diretorio para dentro de /home/seuser/.themes\
<rogers> Batista-BR: se caso não der certo, depois tu me envia o link q tu baixou q dou uma verificada para ver o procedimento....
<Batista-BR> aqui tem o processedimento sim, mais tem que abrir o terminal, como abre o terminal aqui!
<rogers> alt+f2 e digita gnome-terminal
<rogers> qual linux tu usa?
<Batista-BR> o que me falam aqui é isso o
<Batista-BR> Atenção! Prompt é exibido neste arquivo, apenas para ser capaz de localizar rapidamente os comandos interessantes. Por favor, não copiar o personagem prompt $, porque o terminal irá mostrar um erro, por exemplo: o comando exibido é "$ cd / tmp/Macbuntu-10.04 /", mas o real é "cd / tmp/Macbuntu-10.04 /" um comando sem pedir
<rogers> Batista-BR: isso no read-me?
<Batista-BR> sim
<rogers> Batista-BR: estranho....
<Batista-BR> fala isso tbm o,1,1 método Clicker  Ir para página de download Macbuntu https://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/files/macbuntu-10.04/v2.3/Macbuntu-10.04.tar.gz/download e obter a versão 2.3 do Macbuntu 10,04. Após a conclusão do download, extraia o arquivo e execute o arquivo install.sh como um usuário comum (não root). A melhor maneira de fazer isso, arraste o arquivo install.sh e solte-a janela de terminal aberta. P
<rogers> Batista-BR: ah ta....então, depois de descompactar este arquivo, va pelo prompt onde extraiu e digite  ./install.sh
<Batista-BR> entaum eu fiz isso ai
<rogers> Batista-BR: certo, mas provavelmente ele não esta com permissão de execução....então dentro do diretorio digite....chmod a+x ./install.sh.....depois ./install.sh
<Batista-BR> mais ai apareçeu assim; Failed. System  not supported, script will end here
<rogers> Batista-BR: ah ta...qual a distro q tu usa?
<rogers> Batista-BR: e o ubuntu 10.04?
<Batista-BR> se fala o gnome 3, como assim distro, desculpa é que não manjo nada de linux to aprendendo
<Batista-BR> isso mesmo
<Batista-BR> ubuntu 10.04
<rogers> Batista-BR: minuto
<Batista-BR> pera ai achu q não é essa não...
<Batista-BR> pera vou verificar aqui pera ai
<rogers> Batista-BR: certo
<rogers> Batista-BR: digite no prompt lsb_release -ds
<Batista-BR> 11.04
<rogers> Batista-BR: ele mostra q ubuntu tu esta usando
<rogers> Batista-BR: ....ah rssss.....este tema não instala nesta distro....
<Batista-BR> aff
<Batista-BR> se fosse a 10.04 funfava?
<Batista-BR> ou vc sabe se tem um tema nesse esquema pra essa distro!
<rogers> Batista-BR: provavelmente....o install foi feito pro 10.04....
<Batista-BR> ou onde tem temas para baixar, gostei desse do mac, mais se não vai!
<rogers> Batista-BR: olha, do mac acho q tu não vai encontrar nenhum pronto ainda...
<rogers> Batista-BR: de uma olhada em http://ubuntued.info/25-novos-temas-para-o-ubuntu
<Batista-BR> sabe se tem como retroceder a distro?
<rogers> Batista-BR: acho q não compensa, pque o ubuntu esta remodelando totalmente  ubuntu, eu ja estou com a distro 11.10...q ja esta com gnome3.....
<Batista-BR> o meu tbm ta com o gnome 3
<Ricardo__> e ta usavel o g3?
<Batista-BR> mais valeu a força rogers
<Batista-BR> se ta sempre aqui no chat?
<rogers> Batista-BR: estou sim.....
<rogers> Ricardo__: eu ainda não testei com 3g, pois meu modem pifou....na 11.04 usei sem problema nenhum, vou ver se arrumo um por aqui para fazer uns testes
<rogers> Batista-BR: ops meu cartão usb....rssss
<Batista-BR> blz, eu tbm vou começar a apareçer bastante por aqui!
<Ricardo__> mas a personalizacao ainda é mto fraca ne no g3
<rogers> Batista-BR: blz meu amigo, vou ver se baixo mais tarde este tema e vou fazer uns testes com ele aqui
<Ricardo__> e nao vai ter compiz nele ne
<Batista-BR> achei neste link que vc me passou o tema mac pra 11.04
<rogers> Ricardo__:  me perdoe, eu entendi errado...rsss  o g3 ainda esta sim com poucos recursos de personalização, mas no natty ja da pra brincar bastante.....
<Ricardo__> aham
<rogers> Batista-BR: estou terminando uns scripts aqui, e mais tarde vou tomar uma gelada na praia...rsss, mas posso dar uma garibada pra tu amanha pela manha ok?
<Ricardo__> é no unity tem compiz no g3 q nao tera
<Batista-BR> beleza rogers, vlw cara abraço!
<rogers> Batista-BR: outro......
<rogers> Ricardo__: sim, eu adorei o visual do g3, mas ainda não fiz muitos testes com ele....por enquanto ainda estou focado no unity...mas na proxima semana vou me dedicar ao g3
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<rogers> boa
<HotBit> alguem me ajuda com cloack
<HotBit> onde vou colocar o comando para logar
<Andre_Gondim> HotBit, isso é no #freenode
<HotBit> nao preciso mudar nada para ficar clocak? disseram que ja esta pront, mas...
<Andre_Gondim> HotBit, é só se identificar no nickserv
<HotBit> vc nao esta intendendo
<HotBit> eu fiz o processo, agora disseram que preciso de usar um cmd /msg NickServ identify xxxxxx para logar sempre
<HotBit> como eu vou saber se esta funcionando
<HotBit> Andre_Gondim, como seu se estou cloack
<sandrossv> HotBit: quando não aparece seu ip
<HotBit> sandrossv, para outros ou tbm para mim?
<Andre_Gondim> HotBit, /whois nick
<HotBit> Andre_Gondim, nao mostra nada
<sandrossv> HotBit: vc substituiu nick pelo seu nick ?
<HotBit> sim
<sandrossv> HotBit: faz o seguinte /msg NickServ identify SENHA
<sandrossv> onde SENHA, é a tua senha
<HotBit> tc: /whois HotBit
<HotBit> sandrossv, -NickServ- You are already logged in as HotBit.
<HotBit> vc pode ver meu ip?
<sandrossv> Sim
<HotBit> entao nao ta funcionando
<sandrossv> hmm
<HotBit> demora, eh na hora...?
<gabezao> ta sim...
<gabezao> vc tem q entrar no freenode
<gabezao> e solicitar
<gabezao> não é automatico
<HotBit> me disseram que ja estava pronto
<sandrossv> gabezao: ele ja fez isso
<HotBit> toda vez?
<gabezao> entãos ei lá
<gabezao> ;P
<gabezao> te enganaram.
<gabezao> LSAKLSKLSASA
<gabezao> esse bicho é mt tongo, me desculpe.
<gabezao> aeohhoehoeaho
<HotBit> alguem usando xchat para ajudar config cloack
<annakamilla> to com 4 areas de trabalho diferentes
<Pskol> HotBit, o que o xchat tem haver com o cloak?
<HotBit> Pskol, tao dizendo que precisa configurar senao meu ip fica vizivel
<Pskol> HotBit, independente de cliente..
<HotBit> Pskol, o semeion disse que estou visivel
<Pskol> eh eu to te vendo..
<Pskol> mas seu ip nao
<HotBit> Pskol, aki para min ta work
<HotBit> Pskol, Nao mostrando?
<Pskol> HotBit (~Hercules@unaffiliated/hotbit) entrou no can
<HotBit> Pskol, eu nao preciso configurar cada canal, cada rede nao?
<Pskol> nao
<Pskol> so identificar no nickserv
<Pskol> e pronto
<HotBit> eu coloquei a linha /msg ....   que me mandram fazer na lista de servidores, dai eu passei a nao ver meu ip mais, esta certo?
<Pskol> pode tirar
<HotBit> Pskol, para que nao precise digitar dtoda vez que logar certo?
<Pskol> se essa linha for de identificaçao do nick pode deixar
<Pskol> senao,, nao
<HotBit> Pskol, tava sem , nao funcionava, coloque funcionou;
<Pskol> nada haver
<Pskol> nao precisa de linha nenhuma
<HotBit> essa linha             /msg NickServ identify *********
<Pskol> so na primeira vez de uso
<Pskol> hum netao, é de identificaçao no nickserv
<Pskol> pra identificar o seu nick
<HotBit> pelo sim pelo nao vou deixar ok?
<Pskol> pode deixar
<HotBit> Pskol, vai no canal do sempreupdate ve o que tao falando sobre bug
<Pskol> eu to esperando os 2 minutos q restam para as 18 horas
<Pskol> pra mim ir pra casa
<HotBit>  ???? HotBit coloca o modo +i HotBit
<shallwe> ola galera
<shallwe> gostaria de saber se alguem sabe :D qual a diferença pro virtualbox normal e o virtualbox-ose?
<peregrinator_six> dizem que o vm oracle já vem com alguns aspectos prontos...
<peregrinator_six> tipo, o vm oraclo já vem com suporte a pen driver...
<shallwe> peregrinator_six, isso é sobre virtualbox?
<peregrinator_six> sim
<shallwe> aaa bom
<peregrinator_six> virtual box oracle
<shallwe> mas de performance nao muda nada então
<shallwe> é pq só achei nos repositorios o ose
<peregrinator_six> e virtual box open source edition
<shallwe> pois é
<peregrinator_six> de desempenho nunca ouvi falarem naa não.
<shallwe> bom mas no geral nao muda nada entao :D posso instalar sem medo
<shallwe> vlw :D :D vou fazer isso agora
<peregrinator_six> pode sim!
<peregrinator_six> eu peguei o vm oracle
<shallwe> estou vendo sobre esse vm oracle
<shallwe> parece uma versão do virtual box modificada
<IceBlock> boa noite a todos e a todas
<peregrinator_six> barna, boa noite irmão! :)
<Batista-BR> alguem aqui sabe como instalar o adobe flash player e qual a melhor versão dele, para o ubuntu 11.04
<peregrinator_six> barna, sei sim.
<peregrinator_six> pera lá...
<barna> peregrinator_six, boa noite!
<barna> peregrinator_six, foi o Batista-BR que pedio pra ajuda pra instalar o flash, não eu! erro de tab! hehehehehehe
<peregrinator_six> Batista-BR, http://ubuntued.info/instale-o-adobe-flash-64bits-no-ubuntu-10-10
<peregrinator_six> barna, desculpe, pressa com o Tab... :P
<barna> hehehehehehehehe
<barna> de boa!
<barna> peregrinator_six, entra no offtopic
<shallwe> oi galera, alguem com virtual box ose?
<shallwe> instalei e vi na internet que ele nao tem suporte pra usb isso confere?
<shallwe> só agora depois de configurar tudo que vi isso o.O
<IceBlock> o da oracle tem nativo
<IceBlock> o open tem que fazer uma gambiarra pra funfar
<licensed> shallwe, isso antigamente nao tinha ,nao sei se ja tem
<licensed> eu uso o da antiga sun
<peregrinator_six> ShadowBelmolve, ainda lhe informei maninho...
<peregrinator_six> ops, desculpa ai ShadowBelmolve
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, , ainda lhe informei maninho...
<ShadowBelmolve> shallwe, a partir da versao 4.0 o ose tem suporte a usb
<ShadowBelmolve> shallwe, mas seu user precisa estar no grub vboxusers
<Rogers_Talon> asdfasdfasdfasfasd
<shallwe> hummm não coloquei o use ainda
<shallwe> vou fazer isso agora vamos ver :D vlw pela dica
<ShadowBelmolve> shallwe, pequeno detalhe, apos adicionar o user ao grupo vc tem q relogar
<shallwe> tranquilo, vlw vou testar agora
#ubuntu-br 2011-07-23
<auguzto> Estou com dificuldade na instalação do Ubuntu 11.04: dentro do Win7 as partições aparecem de uma forma; dentro do Ubuntu, de outra forma (uma partição não aparece).
<MarconM> auguzto: elas aparecen de q outra forma
<MarconM> tamanhos diferentes
<MarconM> ?
<auguzto> Bom, uma partição, por exemplo, recebeu o "nome" de 700Gb, quando na verdade tem 300Gb (ao invés de aparecer sda1 ou ada2 apareceu com o nome "700Gb" (nunca dei esse nome e nem tenho partição com esse tamanho)). Uma outra partição que tenho, de 317Gb não aparece.
<auguzto> Eu nunca "batizaria" o nome de uma partição com o tamanho que ela tem.
<MarconM> auguzto: eu ja tive algo assim
<MarconM> eu tive que zerar o HD
<MarconM> talvez voce nao precise ... mas eu tive q fazer isso
<Rogers_Talon> boa noite.....
<auguzto> Os tamanhos permancem fiéis aos que vejo no Win7, no Ubuntu (Live CD) apenas não aparecem partições que no Win7 vejo.
<MarconM> passar Debug
<MarconM> Rogers_Talon: boa noite
<Rogers_Talon> de uma olhada dentro do seu fstab se estão montadas as partições...ele deu o nome de 700Mb na montagem automática
<auguzto> Pois é, se eu tivese um HD externo eu já teria zerado meu HD e começado do zero. Não tenho como remover o que tenho no meu HD para "desparticionar" e particionar novamente.
<MarconM> sei
<MarconM> dae é complicado
<auguzto> A história começou quando diminuí via Win7 a partição C:, logo, ficou assim: C:  F:  D:  E:  F:   (o F: duas vezes e antes do drive D:)
<auguzto> Isso vendo pelo Gerenciador de Discos do Win7
<Rogers_Talon> auguzto: faz o seguinte, entre no prompt e de um df -h e veja quais partições estão montadas no boot
<auguzto> Linux, né? Bom, estou pelo Win7, terei que entrar pelo Live CD.
<auguzto> Voltarei, ok?
<auguzto> Tô usando IRC pelo webchat do Freenode
<Rogers_Talon> no Win7 ele não vai enxergar as partições ext? do linux
<auguzto> Ainda não tenho nenhuma partição ext, só as NTFS ou não formatadas
<Rogers_Talon> ah.....bom...
<auguzto> Me aguardam? Volto pelo Live CD
<Rogers_Talon> ok
<auguzto> Estou apenas capturando imagem do meu gerenciador de discos para poder olhar pelo Linux
<auguzto> Já volto então.
<auguzto> Pessoal, tô de volta pelo Live CD do Ubunto 11.04.
<auguzto> Uma partição que já não existe mais o Ubuntu continua exergando como se houvesse.
<auguzto> E uma outra que tenho ele não enxerga.
<auguzto> Todas NTFS.
<auguzto> Alguma forma de enxergar as partições como as defini no Win7?
<auguzto> De dentro do Live CD do Ubuntu 11.04 não consigo ver minhas partições da mesma forma que as vejo de dentro do Win7.
<Rogers_Talon> auguzto: estão todas com ntfs?
<auguzto> Uma partição que não tenho mais ainda aparece dentro do Ubuntu. A partição que reservei pra instalar o Ubuntu não aparece dentro dele, apenas dentro do Win7.
<auguzto> Agora sim, todas com NTFS. Antes não, e mesmo assim também não aparecia.
<auguzto> Fiz upload da imagem do Gerenciador de Discos do Win7 pra poder ilustrar a história:   http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/7638/gerenciadordediscos.jpg
<Rogers_Talon> auguzto: todas essas partições contem dados?
<auguzto> Não. A que reservei pro Linux (F:) está limpa.
<Rogers_Talon> auguzto: muito estranho.....
<auguzto> Desculpe, caí e voltei.
<auguzto> Será que o fato de as letras (no Win7) estarem embaralhadas atrapalha?  C: F: D: E: F:
<auguzto> F: vindo antes do D: e depois, vindo ao final também
<IceBlock> auguzto, manda uma imagem do particionador do ubuntu
<irtigor> mostra a saida de "sudo parted -l"
<auguzto> Desculpe não ter mencionado antes, mas sou leigo em Linux. No mundo "paralelo" venho da época do DOS, mas Linux não, sou iniciante.
<auguzto> Então... Como chego lá?
<auguzto> Tenho o terminal aberto, se houver algum comando...
<irtigor> abre um terminal e copia/cola o que esta entre aspas
<auguzto> Cheguei no particionador.
<auguzto> O particionador diz que tenho uma partição de 653Gb, mas não é verdade, não tenho. Ele está somando duas partições que tenho (são separadas)
<auguzto> A partição NTFS de 50Gb que reservei pra formatar ext3 ele não enxerga
<auguzto> E uma outra partição que eu tinha (e já não tenho mais) ele ainda está enxergando, que era a de 30Gb.
<auguzto> É como se o Ubuntu não tivesse se atualizado com as partições atuais. Ele anda vendo tudo distorcido.
<Rogers_Talon> auguzto: infelizmente no win não posso lhe ser de gde ajuda, pois ja a muito não uso mais.....
<auguzto> O que dificulta é que no Ubuntu aparece totalmente diferente de como vejo as partições no Win7. Lá são 4, no Ubuntu são só 2 pelo que vejo no GParted.
<Rogers_Talon> muito estranho
<auguzto> Capturei o GParted   http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/618/gparted.jpg
<Rogers_Talon> vou verificar
<Rogers_Talon> auguzto: o tamanho esta o correto...o sda2 - boot windows / sda3-C: / sda4 D,E e F, o linux não conseguiu separar estar partições
<auguzto> Justamente. Será que eu ter diminuído o C: atrapalhou?
<Rogers_Talon> auguzto: na hora de criar pelo win tu deve ter criado como primaria, o linux tem um limite para essas partições....
<auguzto> Na hora da partição não fui questionado quanto a isso... Depois vou olhar lá.
<Rogers_Talon> auguzto: o q tu deve fazer é o seguinte, instala salve seus arquivos tudo numa partição só, ai tu entra pelo linux e particiona....cuidado para
<Rogers_Talon> não remover o sda2 pque é o boot do win
<auguzto> Vamos ver se entendi: copiar o conteúdo das partições para uma partição só (C: ou sda3) e a partir daí particionar tudo pelo Linux?
<auguzto> Apesar de não ser o sistema do Linux (é o usado pelo Win), posso formatar através do Linux alguma partição como NTFS?
<Rogers_Talon> auguzto: pode sim....as partições q tu deixar como ntfs pode ser lida tto pelo win7 como pelo linux
<auguzto> Beleza.
<auguzto> No GParted o "delete" está desabilitado. Como vou apagar uma partição?
<Rogers_Talon> auguzto: tem q desmontar ela primeiro....
<auguzto> Clico na partição que apagaria, vou no menu "partition" mas o "delete" não está disponível.
<auguzto> Ah sim, eu teria que clicar em "unmount" então...
<Rogers_Talon> isso
<Rogers_Talon> auguzto: vou ter q rebootar meu not....ja volto
<auguzto> Tô vendo aqui que ele tá reconhecendo todas elas como primárias, pois fui mandar criar outra e ele diz que é impossível criar mais que 4 partições primárias.
<IceBlock> auguzto, mas é isso mesmo .... 4 partições primárias é o máximo possível
<IceBlock> daqui pra frente tem de ser extendidas
<auguzto> Rogers_Talon: Tô vendo aqui que ele tá reconhecendo todas elas como primárias, pois fui mandar criar outra e ele diz que é impossível criar mais que 4 partições primárias.
<auguzto> IceBlock: beleza! Vou ver o que mudo lá pelo Win7, ou então vou fazer como o Rogers sugeriu, que é particionar pelo Linux.
<IceBlock> dá no mesmo
<auguzto> Vou dar "unmount" na minha partição que ele diz que é a maior partição para começar a dividir pelo GParted.
<Rogers_Talon> auguzto: extato...como lhe disse ele tem limitações para partições primarias.....deixe a primaria somente para o linux
<IceBlock> 4 partições primárias o máximo
<Rogers_Talon> isso, crie as outras como secundárias
<auguzto> Como ele encara minha partição que está o Win7 (sda3)? Essa é primária, não?
<IceBlock> auguzto, aqui está a prova do que eu digitei (falei) http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parti%C3%A7%C3%A3o
<IceBlock> boa leitura!
<auguzto> IceBlock: Já está carregando. Vou dar uma olhada.
<gabezao> essa é primaria
<gabezao> partiçoes logicas começam na 5!
<auguzto> Então pra finalizar: qual tamanho (Gb) vocês me recomendam deixar pro Linux? Não pretendo instalar muita coisa. Até curto produção musical/edição de vídeo/edição de imagem, mas devo, por enquanto, ficar no básico aqui pelo Linux.
<Rogers_Talon> auguzto: o linux não ocupa muito espaço no hd, no meu not eu deixo somente 12Gb, mas tenho outra partição gde q deixo meus arquivos importantes, ai eu crio
<Rogers_Talon> links para Downloads, Documentos, Projetos...etc....assim o linux em si usa bem pouco espaço
<gabezao> E O PORNS?
<Rogers_Talon> kkkkkkk.....tb linko a pasta de Vídeos........
<Rogers_Talon> auguzto: estou com o ubuntu 11.10 instalado e varios programas......e ainda não limpar a pasta onde baixei os packages do ubuntu, ate o momento ele esta usando 5Gb do hd
<Rogers_Talon> ops não limpei
<auguzto> Beleza Rogers.
<auguzto> Rogers_Talon, IceBlock, Gabezao >>> valeu, vocês me ajudaram bastante!
<Rogers_Talon> disponha
<auguzto> Vou indo nessa. Amanhã farei nova tentativa de instação me baseando na dica de vocês.
<auguzto> Um abraço, boa noite!
<Rogers_Talon> boa noite
<Stockholder> Boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<Stockholder> peregrinator_six, ^^
<peregrinator_six> omelete, SHIN SHOURYUKEN!
<omelete> lol
<omelete> combo break
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrs
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> boa noite man.
<omelete> boa noite
<diego> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<IceBlock> faça sua pergunta diego se alguém souber se manifestará
<IceBlock> oxi
<xGrind> kk
<diego> oi desculpa cai
<diego> Eu quero saber se tem como eu fazer um servidor de mIRC
<Giverny> diego tem sim
<Giverny> só rodar um ircd
<Giverny> no ubuntu
<Pskol> opa vamos ter um server novo
<Giverny> s
<Giverny> Pskol aheuaeh
<Giverny> mais um
<Pskol> ueiueiheuh
<tonibc> +1?
<diego> Eu jah fiz de tudo com o inspircd
<diego> mais da essa informação olha só
<diego> 1.	Address: 189.34.22.174:6697	Reason: Cannot assign requested address
<diego> 2.	Address: 189.34.22.174:6660	Reason: Cannot assign requested address
<diego> 3.	Address: 189.34.22.174:6661	Reason: Cannot assign requested address
<diego> 4.	Address: 189.34.22.174:6662	Reason: Cannot assign requested address
<diego> 5.	Address: 189.34.22.174:6663	Reason: Cannot assign requested address
<diego> 6.	Address: 189.34.22.174:6664	Reason: Cannot assign requested address
<diego> 7.	Address: 189.34.22.174:6665	Reason: Cannot assign requested address
<diego> 8.	Address: 189.34.22.174:6666	Reason: Cannot assign requested address
<Pskol> eu sabia
<diego> 9.	Address: 189.34.22.174:6667	Reason: Cannot assign requested address
<Pskol> hehuhe
<diego> 10.	Address: 189.34.22.174:6668	Reason: Cannot assign requested address
<diego> 11.	Address: 189.34.22.174:6669	Reason: Cannot assign requested address
<diego> 12.	Address: 189.34.22.174:7000	Reason: Cannot assign requested address
<diego> 13.	Address: 189.34.22.174:7001	Reason: Cannot assign requested address
<diego> o que que tu sabia?
<Pskol> que vc ia colar um monte de linhas
<tonibc> uhasduhasduhasduhasd
<diego> devias trabalho no O astro então
<diego> vidente
 * peregrinator_six 0o
<Pskol> ueieuieueheu
<Pskol> se o salario for bom
<diego> e o que interessa alguem consegue me ajudar ?
<Giverny> caralho
<Giverny> diego http://pastebin.com
<diego> Obrigado
<diego> o erro eh esse Giverny http://pastebin.com/j9VUjwr1
<Giverny> diego não pode aceitar o ip
<Giverny> que foi colocado
<Giverny> diego tem que ser um ip quente
<Giverny> diego faz um ddns do teu ip
<Giverny> se ele não for estático
<tonibc> como desabilito senha
<tonibc> como desabilito essa senha que é pedida para toda e qlq instalação?
<Giverny> tonibc senha de root?
<tonibc> imagino que sim
<tonibc> entra proteção de tela, ao sair pede senha
<Giverny> tu tem que editar o /etc/sudoers
<tonibc> instalar qlq coisa, pede senha
<RenatoSilva> tonibc: se vc desabilitar, pode dar merda
<tonibc> imaginei
<Giverny> pode dar merda tb
<Giverny> mas se editar o sudoers ai fica por sua conta e risco
<tonibc> XD
<Giverny> tb
<RenatoSilva> tonibc: a senha é pedida pq vc está fazendo uma coisa importante no sistema
<Giverny> sim
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: como assim editar o sudoers????
<Giverny> que exige permissão de administrador
<tonibc> correto, mas é osso
<RenatoSilva> tonibc: a vida é osso
<Giverny> RenatoSilva dá uma olhadinha no teu sudoers
<Giverny> ce vai entender
<tonibc> só eu mexo e não teria problema desabilitar, mas...
<RenatoSilva> tonibc: não reclama do óbvio
<RenatoSilva> tonibc: então faz assim, habilita o usuário root, e seja feliz
<Giverny> heuha
<Giverny> usa só o root
<Giverny> pra tudo
<RenatoSilva> tonibc: até voce perder todos os seus documentos e voltar aqui pro canal chorando pedindo suporte
<tonibc> nada, depois que inventaram o NAS em raid
<tonibc> não perco mais DOC
<tonibc> XD
<Giverny> cara permissão no linux é diferente tonibc
<Giverny> mais seguro
<RenatoSilva> tonibc: tambem acho um saco botar senha toda hora.... antigamente tinha um delay, até pro synaptic se não me engano....
<tonibc> perco um sistema bem instalado, e tempo, nada mais
<Giverny> tem os níveis
<RenatoSilva> tonibc: enfim, tá nervosinho? reporta um bug em http://launchpad.net
<Giverny> e existem permissões em números
<Giverny> e letras
<Giverny> ;x
<Giverny> mas não é bug
<Giverny> o sistema foi feito pra ser assim mesmo
<tonibc> nervosinho é boa
<Pskol> ele vai se rebaxar ao nivel xp
<tonibc> ;p
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: to no janelas. Pelo nome e e que eu saiba é a lista de quem pode fazer sudo. O q tem a ver com a questão?
<tonibc> então é assim que vai ficar
<Giverny> RenatoSilva leia o que faz o arquivo
<RenatoSilva> tonibc: mas é sério
<Pskol> se oga como root entao]
<Giverny> é isso
<Giverny> usa root pra tudo
<Giverny> ehehe
<RenatoSilva> tonibc: as pessoas subestimam o bug tracker
<tonibc> deixa de boa assim, pensei ser mais tranquilo desabilitar
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: hã? (01:02:52) RenatoSilva: Giverny: to no janelas.
<Giverny> RenatoSilva ah esquece
<Giverny> tou falando com usuário windows
<Giverny> ;/
<RenatoSilva> como vou ler o arquivo daqui? claro, esqueço
<tonibc> medinho de falar windows
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: conta tudo pra sua mãe
<tonibc> ^^
<Giverny> RenatoSilva ...
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: grep 'windows' | echo 'troll!' ?
<Giverny> que grep feio da porra
<RenatoSilva> mamae mamae quero aparecer na internet, como usa aquele negocio pra denunciar palavrao no canal....
<RenatoSilva> !palavrao Giverny num pode num pode! moderadores!!!! ai ai ai
<RenatoSilva> tonibc: kra eu falo sério
<RenatoSilva> tonibc: deve ter bug disso
<RenatoSilva> tonibc: um monte de gente deve achar um saco
<Pskol> heuheuwhuhe
<tonibc> :D
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, vai dormir menino... :P
<tonibc> just relax
<tonibc> deixa a senha
<RenatoSilva> tonibc: exemplo: uma config pra aumentar o delay de "logado", se é que vc me entende
<tonibc> sim
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, vai tu ^^
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, com certeza! :D
<Pskol> bug critico
<RenatoSilva> nao
<platao> iaio
<tonibc> galera, rola um raid 1 no ubuntu?
<garme> Com gelo ou sem?
<groove> Bom dia a todos, posso solicitar a ajuda de alguem sobre compilação de kernel?
<garme> ué?
<garme> fala, seus fedorentos.
<garme> e ae?
<Batista-BR> galera tem como passar aquela barra lateral da esquerda para baixo?
<Batista-BR> isso claro no ubuntu 11.04
<Pskol> instala o gnome
<Batista-BR> q gnome?
<Batista-BR> o meu esta com o gnome 3!
<ffr76> Bom dia Mundo !!!
<Rogers_Talon> Bom dia
<illuminarch> Galera lembre-se de se cadastrar na rede social para usuários linux
<illuminarch> o Doode
<illuminarch> http://doode.com.br
<illuminarch> SuBmUnDo saca ae http://doode.com.br
<SuBmUnDo> illuminarch, acho q ja tou cadastrado mas vou olhar
<illuminarch> blz
<SuBmUnDo> realmente ja tou cadastrado
<SuBmUnDo> :)
<SuBmUnDo> illuminarch, para deixar uma mensagem para um determinado grupo , primeiro tem que entrar no grupo?
<illuminarch> sim
<illuminarch> e la ja tenho o do meu portal
<illuminarch> que tambem comecou a pouco
<illuminarch> o grupo é Portal SempreUpdate
<illuminarch> e tb estou la
<illuminarch> qualquer coisa acessa ae e se cadastra no portal tb
<illuminarch> www.sempreupdate.com.br
<illuminarch> :)
<SuBmUnDo> o sempreupdate ja vi mas nao me cadastrei vou fazer agora
<ffr76> alguem sabe do  twitter  do ubuntu ???Qual #XXXXX???
<FernandoBasso> O game clockwork man parece ser muito bom.
<Batista-BR> alguem aqui sabe me dizer se consigo mudar aquela barra lateral da esquerda para baixo, tenho o ubuntu 11.04 com gnome3?
<FernandoBasso> Não dá.
<FernandoBasso> Instala o lxde.
<Batista-BR> onde acho isso fernando?
<Batista-BR> esse lxde!
<FernandoBasso> Abre a central de programas, procura por 'lxde', manda instalar, faz logout e escolhe 'lxde' na parte do login.
<Batista-BR> vlw!
<Rogers_Talon> Batista-BR: bom dia
<Rogers_Talon> Batista-BR: para tu personalizar o 11.04, somente usando o modo classic....
<Batista-BR> rogers como uso o modoclassico, desculpe e que realmente não manjo nada de linux estou a aprender ainda!
<Batista-BR> se puder ajudar rogers agradeço!
<FernandoBasso> Batista-BR: Você tem que fazer logout, e escolher o modo na tela de login.
<xGrind> \o
<Batista-BR> ok fernando obrigado!
<gabezao> xGrind, :D
<gabezao> coé
<xGrind> gabezao; ta no bar ainda fio? kk
<gabezao> nah
<gabezao> so deixei
<gabezao> la no trampo
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<Batista-BR> qual a tecla de atalho que altera entre um descktop e outra?
<Rogers_Talon> CTRL+<- e ->
<Rogers_Talon> ops
<Rogers_Talon> CTRL+ALT (flexinha pra direita e pra esquerda
<Batista-BR> vlw
<jailson> galera alguem sabe qual a ultima versao do iptables?
<kasinsk> boa tarde
<kasinsk> estou tentando descompactar arquivo .zip
<Rogers_Talon> kasinsk: boa tarde....
<kasinsk> tanto na interface como no uso dos comandos gzip or unzip não descompacta
<kasinsk> usando botão direito tudo dando error
<kasinsk> uso versão 11.04
<kasinsk> alguem pode me ajjudar
<Rogers_Talon> kasinsk: qual o erro?
<kasinsk> calmae
<kasinsk> !pastebin
<kasinsk> !paste
<kasinsk> !paste sada@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ sudo unzip Lista_imoveis_CE.zip
<kasinsk> Archive:  Lista_imoveis_CE.zip
<kasinsk>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<kasinsk>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<kasinsk>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<kasinsk>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<kasinsk> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of Lista_imoveis_CE.zip or
<kasinsk>         Lista_imoveis_CE.zip.zip, and cannot find Lista_imoveis_CE.zip.ZIP, period.
<kasinsk> aff
<kasinsk> perdão
<kasinsk> tai o erro
<kasinsk> o outro error
<kasinsk> é essse
<kasinsk> usando comando gunzip
<kasinsk> sada@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ gunzip Lista_imoveis_CE.zip
<kasinsk> gzip: Lista_imoveis_CE.zip: unknown suffix -- ignored
<Rogers_Talon> kasinsk: ao q parece, este arquivo tem mais parte para descompactar....
<kasinsk> Rogers_Talon, me dê uma luz...
<kasinsk> do que devo fazer
<Rogers_Talon> Kasinsk: da dois cliques nele e tente abrir
<kasinsk> perae
<kasinsk> Rogers_Talon, aparece essa janela aí:
<kasinsk> http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/6667/doisclickzip.png
<FernandoBasso> Parece arquivo incompleto ou corrompido pra mim.
<kasinsk> FernandoBasso, é um arquivo fornecido pela caixa
<kasinsk> abri normal no windows
<kasinsk> =/
<Rogers_Talon> tb...pode estar corrompido sim
<kasinsk> Rogers_Talon, mas, ta abrindo normal no windows cara
<kasinsk> o problema é esse
<kasinsk> o erro esta aqui
<kasinsk> rs
<FernandoBasso> kasinsk: Você tá acessando a partição do windows do ubuntu, ou passou por um pendrive, etc?
<kasinsk> FernandoBasso, baixei diretamente do site
<kasinsk> no ubuntu
<FernandoBasso> Baixa novamente.
<kasinsk> o que estou agora
<FernandoBasso> Não custa.
<kasinsk> já fiz isso 4 vezes
<FernandoBasso> Hmm.
<kasinsk> não me peça de novo por favor
<kasinsk> kkkk
<kasinsk> =s
<kasinsk> eh
<kasinsk> é complicado quando se quer migrar pra ubuntu
<kasinsk> e nos deparamos com erros
<kasinsk> e os colaboradores não se preocupam de forma alguma com suporte nas linguas de outros países
<kasinsk> pior cara
<FernandoBasso> kasinsk: É um arquivo que eu poderia baixar também, pra testar, ou é algo pessoal mesmo?
<kasinsk> brasil usa em peso ubuntu
<kasinsk> FernandoBasso, pode baixar ai
<FernandoBasso> Só par ver.
<kasinsk> tranquilo
<FernandoBasso> Manda o link então.
<kasinsk> perae
<Rogers_Talon> FernandoBasso: valeu brow, de uma força pra ele ai, vou ter q sair......
<kasinsk> FernandoBasso, vc recebeu aí?
<kasinsk> o link
<kasinsk> ?
<kasinsk> peregrinator_six, ae o/
<FernandoBasso> kasinsk: Sim. Pelo nautilus abriu normal. Pelo terminal deu erro.
<FernandoBasso> Estou no arch linux. Deixa eu ver isso melhor.
<kasinsk> FernandoBasso, tranquilo
<kasinsk> FernandoBasso, não quero pedir de mais eu vou tomar um banho rapidin veio
<kasinsk> morrendo de calor
<peregrinator_six> kasinsk, boa tarde.
<kasinsk> você pode postando no meu pvt se deu certo aí e me passa como fazer por favor
<kasinsk> peregrinator_six, boa tarde =)
<kasinsk> FernandoBasso, qualquer coisa eu faço pelo nautilus mesmo
<kasinsk> preciso dessas informações e nãop quero usar windows
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> vou la
<kasinsk> rapidez
<kasinsk> volto ja
<FernandoBasso> kasinsk: Pelo p7zip deu certo.
<FernandoBasso> 7z e Lista_Imoveis_CE.zip
<FernandoBasso> sudo aptitude install p7zip
<fzapp> conhecem algum canal sobre xadrez (em outro servidor, aqui já procurei) ?
<leandro> Ola
<moskvat> salve salve
<moskvat> alguém usa o OpenDNS
<moskvat> ?
<leandro> vai montar servidor? :)
<moskvat> não
<moskvat> é porque ele tá bloqueando o twitter
<moskvat> alguém tem alguma informação sobre isso?
<leandro> entendi q vc nao usa o DNS dado pelo teu "provedor" certo?
<moskvat> certo
<moskvat> se eu mudar para o google 8,.8.8.8 ele funciona
<rmsraph> moskvat: eu uso o opendns e ele apenas bloqueou algo que eu pedi para bloquear... =D
<leandro> entao to usando o do google
<moskvat> sim
<moskvat> uns 3 dias atrás tava normal
<leandro> nisso to ja tentou mudar pro google voltou pro OpenDNS continou do msm jeito
<moskvat> em dois pcs diferentes?
<leandro> no msm
<moskvat> acabou de bloquear o blogspot
<moskvat> homebiss.blogspot.com
<moskvat> tem lógica?
<Adiumy> pq não usar os servidores DNS da sua operadora ?
<moskvat> Site blocked. homebiss.blogspot.com is not allowed on this network.
<moskvat> é uma porcaria
<Adiumy> será mesmo?
<Adiumy> vc já fez um teste de benchmark ?
<moskvat> uma vez não consegiu resolver o site do ig.com.br
<leandro> ou o do google :)
<leandro> 8.8.8.8 primary
<moskvat> to usando o do google agora
<leandro> 8.8.8.4
<lord_daemon> comando fbsetroot -solid nao esta salvando. para definir cor da area de trabalho
<moskvat> só achei estranho estar bloqueando certos sites
<leandro> deve ter algo habilitado pra bloquear phishing
<moskvat> puts grila ate isso
<Adiumy> moskvat: winuser ?
<moskvat> ubuntuforum-br.org
<moskvat> não
<moskvat> debian, ubuntu
<Adiumy> moskvat: faz um teste de benchmark http://code.google.com/p/namebench/ e verifica um outro dns mais apropriado pra vc
<moskvat> será uma conspiração
<annakamilla> oi gerson moskvat
<moskvat> This site was categorized in: Forums/Message boards
<moskvat> annakamilla, ooooi
<moskvat> annakamilla, ta sumia
<annakamilla> to moskvat
<annakamilla> tudso bom ??
<moskvat> annakamilla, opa, tranquilo
<moskvat> so com problema no OpenDNS ehehe
<leandro> ae sou novo no IRC alguém recomenda alguns grupos de ubuntu, php, node.js, etc?
<Adiumy> leandro: uma dica google groups
<Adiumy> tem listas de discussão pra todos os (des)gostos
<leandro> [/off] Amy Winehouse morreu
 * peregrinator_six 00
 * Maninho Aleluia
<Maninho> tarde peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, nem tanto, mas...
<annakamilla> algem sabe como posso otimizar a minha nvidia para rodar tux racer sem dá leg??
<Maninho> andre_godim, resolvi a questao do ref canonico =] loco miro para seu portal =]
<Maninho> peregrinator_six que se passa?
<annakamilla> to em um chat irc da nvidia em ingles
<Adiumy> annakamilla: qual é a sua nvidia ?
<Adiumy> esse tux racer é o ExtremeTux racer ?
<Adiumy> aquele que o tux cai deslizando na neve ?
 * Maninho Não gosta de Jogos ='[
<annakamilla> não
 * Adiumy sabe que um joguinho de vez em quando não faz mal a ninguém inclusive as maiores mentes da história nos momentos de fadiga jogavam para relaxar
<Adiumy> annakamilla: é o supertuxkart ??
<annakamilla> Adiumy: sim
<Ricardo__> supertux kart é mto divertido
<Adiumy> aqui eu tenho a versão 0.7.2 a mais nova inclusive minha filha está jogando =D
<Ricardo__> a mis nova tem mais personagens e pistas
 * Adiumy é um dos personagens do jogo pra quem não sabe =P
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, pena que não tem modo battle net né, se não seria perfeito! ;)
<annakamilla> Adiumy: 6200 e to com o driver 275 nela, pois o current do ubuntu trava feito loco
<Ricardo__> pena nao poder jogar on né
<annakamilla> quando roda video no youtube
<Adiumy> annakamilla: instalou no braço né?
<annakamilla> sim Adiumy
<Ricardo__> eu add o repo do ubuntu games
<Ricardo__> pra dar update
<Ricardo__> no jogo
<Ricardo__> pq a versao do debian squeeze já é mto velha
<Adiumy> annakamilla: é o seguinte, quando eu instalei no braço também ficou assim daí eu adicionei o PPA da Nvidia e instalei o 275 e finalmente ficou susse, aqui eu tenho uma Nvidia GT 240 1GB DDR3
<Ricardo__> bah essa placa ae é boa ne
<Adiumy> então creio que o gargalo seja o driver e não a VGA
<Ricardo__> e eu q tenho ATI
<Ricardo__> sofro mais q vcs com drivers
<Ricardo__> eaheaha
<Ricardo__> com ctz o gargalo é no driver pq o mesmo jogo no windows rola mto melhor aki pra mim pelo menos
<Adiumy> annakamilla: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Adiumy> eu usei este
<Ricardo__> peregrinator_six, ta no maverick ae?
<Ricardo__> ou voltou pro lucid
<Adiumy> annakamilla: perdão https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, tranquilo aqui no lucid! :)
<Adiumy> moskvat: resolvido??
<Adiumy> annakamilla: irás testar ?
<moskvat> se for por outro dns
<moskvat> Adiumy, sim
 * Adiumy acha estranho quando dá alguma dica e não obtêm respostas
<moskvat> pelo opendns não
<Adiumy> =/
<annakamilla> Adiumy: não tive uma experiencia muito boa com ppa
<moskvat> o que será que devem estar fazendo com OpenDNS
<annakamilla> Adiumy: eu uso ubuntu 10.04
<Adiumy> annakamilla: o que não dá é pra viciar em PPA, encher o sources deles, só fazer em EXTREMA necessidade
<Adiumy> annakamilla: também estou de Lucid
<Adiumy> moskvat: recomendo a troca de dns então mesmo que temporariamente, afinal de contas existem outras opções não é
<annakamilla> porem achei um opção aqui de forçar performance, lembro que detonei uma placa de video intel por causa de ppa Adiumy
<Adiumy> ppa para intel??
<moskvat> Adiumy, verdade
<Ricardo__> poucos aderiram ao 11.04 pelo jeito
<Ricardo__> a maioria prefere o lucid ainda
<moskvat> mas é estranho o opendns estar bloqueando vários sites, forums e etc
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, eu gosto muito do unity, mas de bugs eu to fora! :P
<Ricardo__> quem sabe o oncelot
<Ricardo__> ja esteja melhor
 * Adiumy pulará direto para o 12.04 já que o stable está realmente STABLE !
<peregrinator_six> é...
<Ricardo__> ou so no prox lts
<peregrinator_six> quem sabe...
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, http://www.2shared.com/photo/omWgbnnq/Lucid-Linx.html
<peregrinator_six> por enquanto é isso ai!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<annakamilla> Adiumy: sim na época estavam tendo problema com drivers intel e a minha on tava dando problema ao iniciar o 8.10
<Adiumy> huumm, lembrei desse problema
<Adiumy> video embaçado, não funcionava a resolução de tela, tela preta
<Adiumy> eram vários sintomas
<Ricardo__> se bem q dos lts me falaram ate hj quem usou q o 8.04 foi o melhor q teve
<annakamilla> realmewnte Ricardo__
<Ricardo__> eu nao cheguei a usa-lo
<Ricardo__> pq comecei no jaunty
<Ricardo__> q tb era mto bom
<Ricardo__> 9.04
 * Adiumy começou usando o 6.06
<Ricardo__> do 9.10 em diante comecaram as decepcoes
<Adiumy> o PRIMEIRO lts
<Ricardo__> ae fugi pro debian nao deu mais
<moskvat> alguém tá gostando do 11.04?
<Ricardo__> peregrinator_six, ta bacana melhor tu manter agora lucid ate prox lts
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, eu o que parece, se bem que o 10.10 tá bem lisinho também agora! :D
<peregrinator_six> *é...
<Ricardo__> o 11.04 deu azar pegaram transicao
<Ricardo__> e fizeram tudo mto as pressas
<annakamilla> vou restartartar o x
<Ricardo__> ainda nao vi ninguem elogiando
<moskvat> caramba
<Ricardo__> essa pressa em inovar mtas vezes complica
<moskvat> ficou muio ruim
<moskvat> ontem instalei o fedora com gnome3
<moskvat> muito ruim também
<Ricardo__> eaheaeha
<Ricardo__> isso q falam q o gnome 2 ja morreu
<Ricardo__> o 3 nem chegou legal ainda
<moskvat> ficou mais parecido com celular do que computador
<Adiumy> moskvat:
<Adiumy> Recommended configuration (fastest + nearest):
<Adiumy> nameserver 201.10.128.2    # Brasil Telecom BR
<Adiumy> nameserver 201.10.128.3    # Brasil Telecom-2 BR
<moskvat> Adiumy, valeu
<Adiumy> moskvat: conforme benchmark realizado aqui neste momento pelo namebench
<Adiumy> lógico
<Adiumy> isso é pra mim
<Adiumy> pra vc não é igual
<Adiumy> afinal você deve estar em outra rede
<moskvat> pior que não
<moskvat> é a OI mesmo auhauh
<Adiumy> é Oi também??
<Adiumy> hehehehhee
<Adiumy> olha esse DNS não tá me dando problemas aqui não
<annakamilla> melhoru
<Adiumy> annakamilla: melhorou a performance do jogo?
<annakamilla> sim
<Adiumy> annakamilla: aqui até que não tá ruim não http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/supertuxkart.php
<Adiumy> só eu mesmo que sou ruim pra caramba
<Adiumy> =/
<Adiumy> eita! ainda ganhei hahhahaha
<Sorion_Buddha> <Adiumy> então para o joguinho do zumbi!
<Adiumy> Sorion_Buddha: o coringao tirou do site os joguinhos né
<Adiumy> eu tava na frente pow
<Sorion_Buddha> é foi para o limbo
<Adiumy> eu era praticamente um Duke Nuken naquele jogo =P
<Sorion_Buddha> <Adiumy> ultimamente estou jogando o SF logans shadow no ps2
<Adiumy> hora de vazare
<annakamilla> to indo gente xau
<Mateusjmf> boa tarde
<Mateusjmf> tenho instalado o ubuntu diversas vezes e sempre ele dá algum erro, como pacote de idiomas, erro ao atualizar
<Mateusjmf> isso está acontecendo com vcs
<Mateusjmf> alguém pode me ajudar?
<moskvat> abre o terminal
<moskvat> digita apt-get update
<moskvat> depois apt-get upgrade
<Mateusjmf> não adianta nada está cheio de erros! troquei agora de servidor
<Mateusjmf> o comando apt-get install voltou a funcionar
<Mateusjmf> mudei para o servidor c3sl.ufpr.br e parece que está indo!
<Mateusjmf> alguém sabe porque isso está acontecendo?
<Mandriveiro> boa tarde
<Mandriveiro> este bate-papo é para suporte
<Mandriveiro> ou é livre para um chat ?
<romil> as
<ZandreBran> Mandriveiro, para suporte. para papos livre utilize a sala "##ubuntu-br-offtopi
<ZandreBran> *ops, "##ubuntu-br-offtopic"
<Mandriveiro> entendi
<Mandriveiro> agradeco
<lord_daemon> melhor player d video eh o xine msm?
<irtigor> mplayer
<moskvat> vlc
<irtigor> principalmente o fork (mplayer2)
<FernandoBasso> O melhor é o windows media player. :|
<FernandoBasso> Ou o flash player.
<Mandriveiro> gosto da dupla
<moskvat> wmp?
<Mandriveiro> VLC e mplayer
<moskvat> kkkk
<Mandriveiro> sao os melhores na minha opniao
<Mandriveiro> putz
<lord_daemon> Mandriveiro: vlw
<FernandoBasso> O que? Isto é sabotagem. Chamem o ubunteiro!!!
<FernandoBasso> Pra mim tanto faz. O máximo que eu faço com o player é clicar no arquivo e ouvir ou assistir. Não sei fazer nanda além disso.
<FernandoBasso> Gosto do smplayer porque ele 'continua de onde parou da útlima vez'.
<salvo> alguem fez tcc usando latex?
<FernandoBasso> salvo: tenta o lyx.
<FernandoBasso> (editor)
<salvo> FernandoBasso, já uso o texmaker com a biblioteca abntex.
<FernandoBasso> Legal!
<salvo> FernandoBasso, Mas tinha uma duvida quanto a links de sites na bibliografia
<FernandoBasso> Eu uso o vim. Mas não tenho paciência nem tempo pra aprender a syntaxe com uma lang.
<FernandoBasso> como* uma lang.
<FernandoBasso> kasinsk: Consegui abrir o arquivo com o p7zip?
 * ZNC <(*.*)>
<FernandoBasso>    ^v^
<FernandoBasso>   /(_)\
<FernandoBasso>    ^ ^
<ZNC> :-P
<ZNC> muito legal FernandoBasso
<FernandoBasso>       .-.________
<FernandoBasso>  ----/ \_)_______)
<FernandoBasso>     (    ()___)
<FernandoBasso>          ()__)
<FernandoBasso>  ----\___()_)
<ZNC> kakakakka, cuidado eles pode lhe acusar de flood e rolar ban
<FernandoBasso> http://www.chris.com/ascii/
<FernandoBasso> Se fizerem isto,
<FernandoBasso> estarão certos!
<FernandoBasso> :P
<ZNC> kkkkkkkkk
<Mandriveiro> instala o pacote do peazip
<Mandriveiro> é uma gui para o 7zip
 * peregrinator_six ...
<FernandoBasso> ZNC: Tenta isto: telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<FernandoBasso> (star wars in ascii)
<ZNC> eu já vi essa
<FernandoBasso> Muito legal, não é?
<ZNC> sim
<FernandoBasso> google, ascii art, mostra muita coisa bem legal.
<ZNC> :-D
<FernandoBasso>  / __|___  ___  __ _| |___
<FernandoBasso> | (_ / _ \/ _ \/ _` |   -_)
<FernandoBasso>  \___\___/\___/\__, |_\___|
<FernandoBasso>                |___/
<FernandoBasso> Chega antes que eu leve um kick.
<ZNC> :P
<lord_daemon> deve ser ruim pra kralho nao ter o q fazer
<FernandoBasso> Afinal, estamos aqui pra dominar o mundo. Não pra ver ascii art.
<ZNC> a todo momento todos tem muito o que fazer
<FernandoBasso> lord_daemon: :)
<Mandriveiro> estão mais animados agora
<ZNC> vou continuar no pascal
<ZNC> see
<Mandriveiro> queria aprender C
<Mandriveiro> na facultade só fortran e um pouco de pascal
<ZNC> aprender c é bem rapido
<FernandoBasso> Mandriveiro: Que perda de tempo isso.
<FernandoBasso> Eu concordo que pascal foi bom na epoca.
<FernandoBasso> Mas hoje em dia, pelo amor de deus.
<Mandriveiro> C ainda continua no centro do linux
<ZNC> so por diversão pascal
<FernandoBasso> Deviam ensinar lógica e programacão já em algo mais útil, como python, perl, C, ou algo assim.
<Mandriveiro> tá
<Mandriveiro> pascal sem interesse
<Mandriveiro> só C
<AKINATON> eles encinam ate hj pascal, pois e facil de entender a logica com ele....
<Mandriveiro> concordo
<Mandriveiro> falta de visão
<Mandriveiro> o velha questão do engenheiro que sai da facul e não sabe nada de prático
<FernandoBasso> Exato.
<Mandriveiro> adianta aprender algo que é fácil  mas não usa?
<FernandoBasso> python é 'fácil'.
<FernandoBasso> Perl também.
<FernandoBasso> Ruby também.
<FernandoBasso> E são todas bem úteis.
<FernandoBasso> E muito usadas em várias áreas.
<ZNC> php c c++ pascal rub cgi é facil :-(
<FernandoBasso> Até javascript seria legal.
<Mandriveiro> bem
<Mandriveiro> não sei agora
<FernandoBasso> (ainda mais agora que dá pra usarr no gnome.
<Mandriveiro> mas 10 anos passados era fortran ou pascal
<Mandriveiro> alguém sabe o que se vem em cursos básicos de programação?
<AKINATON> Gente o VitorMicilio, criou uma rede social Linux, Bhior, Andre Gondin, illuminarch.... e outros ja estão la dando uma força, ajudem tb: doode.com.br
<illuminarch> AKINATON é povo
<illuminarch> hehehe
<FernandoBasso> Já me cadastrei faz dias.
<illuminarch> pela manha eu ja chamei a galera
<AKINATON> hehehe
 * ZNC sente mede de redes sociais, sempre tem limite de idade, ou de pessoas
<illuminarch> mas a grande maioria cadastrou e nao ativou ainda
<FernandoBasso> Eu já ativei.
<edvaldoscruz> mas tem que se cadastrar nesse doode ainda ?  vix
<FernandoBasso> Site muito bem feito, inclusive.
<edvaldoscruz> deixa quieto
<xGrind> gondim ta la tb?
<AKINATON> sim, o gondin ja criou seu perfil la
<hiltonccfilho> olá!
<Mandriveiro> E esse aqui, foi feito no que www.linuxsociall.com
<Mandriveiro> o linux sociall
<Mandriveiro> também é for linux user
<Mandriveiro> o que acham?
<AKINATON> No Linux social, eu nunca participei, e nunca me convidaram, do doode eu participo e convido...
<Mandriveiro> fui convidado pelo twitter para o linuxsociall
<Mandriveiro> então conheci ele primeiro, mas vou dar uma olhada no doode
<FernandoBasso> Eu, na verdade, não gosto de 'redes sociais'.
<Mandriveiro> nem eu
<Mandriveiro> mas devido ao tempo
<Mandriveiro> ser linux me interessei
<FernandoBasso> Gosto do irc.
<xGrind> alguem ae ja usou o instantbird ?
<AKINATON> a e falando de comunidades =)... hehehe... desculpem a propaganda mais da uma moral la na comunidade-geek.blogspot.com, sigam ela e assinem seu feed de noticias....
<moskvat> alguem sabe como faço para ver videos no terminal
<moskvat> se é te tem jeito
<ZNC> xGrind, ja instalei
<ZNC> moskvat, mplayer
<xGrind> esse promete :D
<ZNC> moskvat, instala o mplayer depois voce coloca no terminal mplayer -vo aa seuarquivodevideo.avi
<Mandriveiro> moskvat> o mplayer e o vlc reproduzem no terminal
<Mandriveiro> se tiver os pacotes corretos instalados
<edvaldoscruz> alguém sabe me indicar um programa que copia
<xGrind> copia oq?
<ZNC> edvaldoscruz, mv
<ZNC> mc
<edvaldoscruz> cd musica mistas com documentos para iso ?
<Mandriveiro> cp
<ZNC> alias mv='mc'
<Mandriveiro> wodin
<edvaldoscruz> brasero, k3b não fazem essa cópia
<ZNC> copiar o que?
<ZNC> cd?
<ZNC> eu sempre uso k3b
<xGrind> edvaldoscruz; copiar do cd? tipo extrair musica?
<edvaldoscruz> cd de musica mistas com documentos para iso
<edvaldoscruz> sim
<edvaldoscruz> brasero, k3b não fazem isso
<edvaldoscruz> só copiam as musicas
<Mandriveiro> tem vários
<Mandriveiro> com GUI
<ZNC> voce quer ripar a midia
<Mandriveiro> modo texto
<Mandriveiro> etc
<Mandriveiro> tudo é gosto
<FernandoBasso> edvaldoscruz: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/voce/imagem.iso
<edvaldoscruz> o que é isso :
<Mandriveiro> com o dd é cópia exata
<ZNC> para ripar cd ja usei o grip
<Mandriveiro> precisa saber se é isso que ele quer
<FernandoBasso> O sound-juicer mais gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg.
<edvaldoscruz> quero que coipie o cd extra para outro e o brasero e o k3b não fazem isso.
<FernandoBasso> Ele disse copiar 'iso'.
<Mandriveiro> ué
<edvaldoscruz> isso mesmo
<Mandriveiro> deveria fazer
<edvaldoscruz> iso
<Mandriveiro> precisa ver o que ocorre
<edvaldoscruz> não fazem
<edvaldoscruz> não há opção
<edvaldoscruz> só copia as musicas
<Mandriveiro> no k3b tem uma opção
<ZNC> lol
<edvaldoscruz> os documentos não
<xGrind> edvaldoscruz; ta usando ubuntu?
<edvaldoscruz> sim
<edvaldoscruz> 11.04
<Mandriveiro> marque (x) apenas criar imagem
<xGrind> http://professorleo.wordpress.com/2008/01/27/como-converter-ou-ripar-cd-de-musica-para-mp3-no-ubuntu-linux/
<Mandriveiro> imagem é o iso
<edvaldoscruz> já fiz isso
<edvaldoscruz> e ele só copia as musicas e não os documentos no cd extra
<Mandriveiro> deve ser porque está com projeto de audio
<Mandriveiro> precisa criar um misto
<edvaldoscruz> já disse
<Mandriveiro> audio+dados
<edvaldoscruz> é cd extra
<edvaldoscruz> dados + audio
<Mandriveiro> então
<edvaldoscruz> e deveria copiar dados+audio mas não copia
<Mandriveiro> o k3b tem muitas opções avançadas
<edvaldoscruz> o brasero e nem o k3b
<Mandriveiro> talvez apenas não esta sabendo como fazer
<edvaldoscruz> procurei no k3b e não há essa opção
<edvaldoscruz> por isso
<edvaldoscruz> se alguém souber outro programa no linux que copia por completo, aguardo o retorno
<edvaldoscruz> dados+áudio (cd extra) é chamado
<Mandriveiro> passa aí a saída do comando $ ls /mnt/cdrom
<Mandriveiro> para eu ver como seu linux "enxerga" o cd
<Mandriveiro> sem entender melhor o que está acontecendo, não podemos ajudar
<Mandriveiro> coloca o cd na sua máquina
<Mandriveiro> e passe a saída
<Mandriveiro> para vermos como ele vê este cd
<edvaldoscruz> a resposta:
<edvaldoscruz> comando não encontrado
<Mandriveiro> sua instalação não tem o ls?
<edvaldoscruz> esse comando não funcionou aqui>
<Mandriveiro> coloca o cd no micro
<edvaldoscruz> como assim ?
<Mandriveiro> abre ele
<Mandriveiro> digite
<Mandriveiro> mount
<Mandriveiro> para ver onde está montado
<edvaldoscruz> toma
<Mandriveiro> o cd que quer copiar já está  no drive?
<edvaldoscruz> edvaldoscruz@edvaldoscruz-OEM:~$ mount
<edvaldoscruz> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<edvaldoscruz> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<edvaldoscruz> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<edvaldoscruz> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<edvaldoscruz> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<edvaldoscruz> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<edvaldoscruz> none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<edvaldoscruz> none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<edvaldoscruz> none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<edvaldoscruz> none on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<edvaldoscruz> none on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<edvaldoscruz> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<edvaldoscruz> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/edvaldoscruz/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=edvaldoscruz)
<edvaldoscruz> /dev/sr1 on /media/EspíritosdEngano type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500)
<Mandriveiro> é essa mídia
<Mandriveiro> EspiritosdEngano?
<edvaldoscruz> sim
<Mandriveiro> está no /dev/sr1
<Mandriveiro> é uma iso9660 normal
<Mandriveiro> como pode ver na última linha que copiou
<edvaldoscruz> vc está falando japones para mim]
<edvaldoscruz> aqui é um cd extra com musica e documentos
<Mandriveiro> faz ls /media/EspíritosdEngano
<edvaldoscruz> audio + dados aqui
<Mandriveiro> listou tudo que tem?
<edvaldoscruz> resposta:
<edvaldoscruz> edvaldoscruz@edvaldoscruz-OEM:~$ ls /media/EspíritosdEngano
<edvaldoscruz> 041 Gabarito CartaCD100B - Modelo  capa de Ensinamento sobre os Espíritos Enganadores.doc
<edvaldoscruz> 051 - Setup_CloneCD_5314.exe
<edvaldoscruz> CDPLUS
<edvaldoscruz> PICTURES
<edvaldoscruz> edvaldoscruz@edvaldoscruz-OEM:~$
<Mandriveiro> é o CDPLUS que quer copiar?
<edvaldoscruz> completo
<Mandriveiro> vou falar pelo k3b
<edvaldoscruz> desistalei o k3b daqui porque não faz a cópia dessa midia
<Mandriveiro> eu uso normal
<edvaldoscruz> parabéns
<edvaldoscruz> eu não
<Mandriveiro> como uso desk kde
<Mandriveiro> só tenho programas para kd3
<Mandriveiro> ops
<Mandriveiro> kde4
<edvaldoscruz> não entendi ?
<ZNC> k3b e qualquer um gera iso sim, se nao esta gerando me parece ser algum bug
<Mandriveiro> pelo terminal
<Mandriveiro> no seu caso
 * ZNC kde :-D
<edvaldoscruz> entendeu minha primeira pergunta que fiz nesse chat ?
<hiltonccfilho> Hey!
<Mandriveiro> dd if=/dev/sr1 of=/home/edvaldoscruz/espiritos.iso
<Mandriveiro> já está adaptado para sua realidade
<edvaldoscruz> quero um programa que copia cd audio+dados
<edvaldoscruz> ou seja
<edvaldoscruz> o cd extra
<edvaldoscruz> só isso
<Mandriveiro> esse comando vai fazer uma iso exata do seu cd
<ZNC> instala o nero
<Mandriveiro> bit a bit
<Mandriveiro> como está no plastico
<edvaldoscruz> não entendi ?
<ZNC> o dd é otimo
<hiltonccfilho> uso um 11.04 e acabei de desabilitar td no ambiente gráfico dele, estou agora no modo Ubuntu Básico, como faço pra recuperar o outro?
<Mandriveiro> esse comando vai copiar o cd integramente audio+dados
<edvaldoscruz> o que é dd e onde encontro isso ?
<ZNC> man dd
<Mandriveiro> toda distro já vem pré-instalada
<hiltonccfilho> ps.: Só dá pra fazer via terminal
<Mandriveiro> senão não vier
<Mandriveiro> sudo apt-get install dd
<Mandriveiro> bem
<Mandriveiro> é o mais simples
<edvaldoscruz> resposta:
<edvaldoscruz> edvaldoscruz@edvaldoscruz-OEM:~$ sudo apt-get install dd
<edvaldoscruz> [sudo] password for edvaldoscruz:
<edvaldoscruz> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<edvaldoscruz> Construindo árvore de dependências
<edvaldoscruz> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<edvaldoscruz> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote dd
<Mandriveiro> ou pode tentar descobrir qual pacote está faltando na sua instalacao para nao funcionar o k3b, brasero, etc
<edvaldoscruz> edvaldoscruz@edvaldoscruz-OEM:~$
<edvaldoscruz> tá atualizado aqui tudo
<edvaldoscruz> e aquele comando não funcionou
<edvaldoscruz> deixa quieto
<Mandriveiro> o que mostra quando executa
<Mandriveiro> dd --h
<edvaldoscruz> vou procurar no baixaki ou no superdownloads
<Mandriveiro> para linux é dificil
<edvaldoscruz> mas não impossível
<Mandriveiro> melhor procurar no synaptic
<Mandriveiro> por programas do repositório
<edvaldoscruz> lá fica difícil que não discrimina   os procedimentos
<Mandriveiro> todo programa bom que tem baixaki, etc
<Mandriveiro> tem no repositório
<Mandriveiro> já compilado
<Mandriveiro> para sua versão
<kasinsk> FernandoBasso, consegui não vou fazer isso mais tarde rs
<edvaldoscruz> então me indica o nome do programa que faça essa proesa
<Mandriveiro> instala a versão do nero
<Mandriveiro> e testa
<edvaldoscruz> no baixaki e superdownloads é mais fácil que discrimina mais detalhado que no repositório do ubuntu
<Mandriveiro> só para saber se funciona
<edvaldoscruz> tem que ter o serial
<Mandriveiro> não vai encontrar outro equivalente a braseiro ou k3b
<Mandriveiro> apenas o nero
<Mandriveiro> mas é proprietário
<edvaldoscruz> vc tem ele senão não funciona por completo
<Mandriveiro> por 30 dias funciona
<Mandriveiro> depois para
<edvaldoscruz> o brasero e o k3b não funciona para cd extra
<lord_daemon> usei cdrecord esses dias no terminal
<edvaldoscruz> preciso de um definitivo e não 30 dias
<lord_daemon> d boa
<lord_daemon> :x
<edvaldoscruz> por isso postei aqui
<edvaldoscruz> deixa quieto
<xispirito> cara, dd, cdrecord, growisofs
<Mandriveiro> perdao
<edvaldoscruz> esse dd não há na central de programas do ubuntu
<Mandriveiro> 15 dias
<Mandriveiro> o nero 4 linux é por 15 dias
<Mandriveiro> de teste
<FernandoBasso> aptfile search dd
<FernandoBasso> O nero par linux é uma vergonha.
<edvaldoscruz> se tiver o serial, agradeço
<edvaldoscruz> senão
<FernandoBasso> é 1% do que é o nero pra windows.
<edvaldoscruz> deixa quieto
<xispirito> cara, dd já vem instalado, pelamor
<Mandriveiro> bem,
<Mandriveiro> tenho umas coisas para fazer
<Mandriveiro> deixo os amigos do irc continuarem te ajudando
<edvaldoscruz> não encontrei esse dd aqui
<FernandoBasso> O dd é no terminal, não nos menus.
<edvaldoscruz> e ?
<xispirito> huaehahahu
<Mandriveiro> digita no terminal
<xispirito> ta doido
<Mandriveiro> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/voce/imagem.iso
<xispirito> fui embora
<Mandriveiro> ops
<edvaldoscruz> olha o que saiu
<edvaldoscruz> comando errado tbm
<edvaldoscruz> edvaldoscruz@edvaldoscruz-OEM:~$ dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/voce/imagem.iso
<edvaldoscruz> dd: abrindo "/dev/cdrom": Mídia não encontrada
<edvaldoscruz> edvaldoscruz@edvaldoscruz-OEM:~$
<FernandoBasso> edvaldoscruz: o dd está okay.
<Mandriveiro> melhor
<Mandriveiro>  dd if=/dev/sr1 of=/home/edvaldoscruz/espiritos.iso
<FernandoBasso> O que está errado é o /dev/cdrom
<FernandoBasso> Que no teu pc deve ser outra coisa,
<edvaldoscruz> edvaldoscruz@edvaldoscruz-OEM:~$ dd if=/dev/sr1 of=/home/edvaldoscruz/espiritos.iso
<edvaldoscruz> dd: lendo "/dev/sr1": Erro de entrada/saída
<edvaldoscruz> 0+0 registros de entrada
<edvaldoscruz> 0+0 registros de saída
<edvaldoscruz> 0 byte (0 B) copiado, 0,126209 s, 0,0 kB/s
<edvaldoscruz> edvaldoscruz@edvaldoscruz-OEM:~$
<edvaldoscruz> deve ser erro no ubuntu mesmo
<Mandriveiro> bem
<Giverny> wtf
<Mandriveiro> aí é mais razoável
<Giverny> que merda é essa
<FernandoBasso> Pra mim é sr0.
<Giverny> http://pastebin.com
<Giverny> pls
<Mandriveiro> derrepente seu cd de instalação do ubuntu está corrompído
<edvaldoscruz> não entendi nada
<edvaldoscruz> por isso
<edvaldoscruz> deixa quieto
<Mandriveiro> talvez tua instação realmente esteja com problemas
<Mandriveiro> pois é coisa básica
<Mandriveiro> e vc não consegue fazer
<edvaldoscruz> não
<Mandriveiro> k3b e braseiro são programas avançados
<Mandriveiro> não deveria ter problemas com uma coisa tão trivial
<Mandriveiro> como copiar um cd
<edvaldoscruz> mas para mim foi inútil o brasero e k3b
<Mandriveiro> como disse
<Mandriveiro> talvez tua instalação esteja com problemas
<Mandriveiro> seu hd é particionado?
<edvaldoscruz> e como resolver isso então ?
<edvaldoscruz> não
<Mandriveiro> então desencana e pede para um amigo copiar para vc
<edvaldoscruz> deixa quieto
<Mandriveiro> senão vai ter que formatar e perder tudo o que tem
<edvaldoscruz> vou procurar no baixaki e superdownloads
<edvaldoscruz> agradeço pela sua ajuda
<Mandriveiro> tranquilo
<edvaldoscruz> que não resolveu
<Mandriveiro> mas se for a instalação mesmo
<edvaldoscruz> mas vlw
<edvaldoscruz> vou indo agora
<Mandriveiro> pode testar 50 programas que não vai conseguir copiar
<Mandriveiro> boa noite
<Mandriveiro> e disponha
<edvaldoscruz> fui
<edvaldoscruz> e boa noite
<ZNC> tchauzinho srrsrsrs
<Mandriveiro> já passei por essa fazer
<Mandriveiro> querer fazer sem saber como fazer
<Mandriveiro> só dor de cabeça
<Mandriveiro> hoje leio o manual antes e não passo nervoso
<Mandriveiro> :)
<Sorion_Buddha> Silicon Empire 1.7.2 para quem não conhece esse programa para gravar cd/dvd e outras coisas mais >>> http://getsilicon.org/downloads/
<Mandriveiro> sim
<Mandriveiro> existem muitos programas bons
<Mandriveiro> as  o rapaz lá está com algum problema
<Mandriveiro> pq é algo muito básico para os  programas por falta de qualquer distro
<MarconM> boa noite a todos
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite patrão! :)
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: agora sim ... o xmonad aqui ta sussa
<MarconM> tudo configurado perfeito
<peregrinator_six> e não tava antes não...?! 00
<MarconM> ta sim
<MarconM> mas eu nao tinha configurado todos os app
<MarconM> neh .... eu tinha q configurar manual .... e nao entendia bem como funfava a linguagem haskell
<peregrinator_six> um, tendi.
<peregrinator_six> beleza então. Só curtir a festa! :)
#ubuntu-br 2011-07-24
<adorilson> boa noite
<adorilson> alquem de joao pessoa ?
<edvaldoscruz> boa noite
<edvaldoscruz> alguém sabe algum programa que extraia um cd dados+audio pelo ubuntu ?
<edvaldoscruz> o k3b não há essa opção e nem o brasero
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<sandrossv> :)
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, quando voltar manda os produtos pra lá! :)
<sandrossv> Ai galera eu to tentanto instalar o ares, mas qunaod tento abrir o instalador ele da umas mensagens estranhas
<fzapp> defina 'mensagens estranhas'
<sandrossv> Ele tenta abrir o instalador com o gerenciador de pacotes
<fzapp> o isntalador é um executável ? Um '.bin' ?
<fzapp> vou tentar instalar por aqui ...
<sandrossv> fzapp: .exe
<fzapp> uai
<sandrossv> ?
<fzapp> mas vc está tentando instalar no linux ?
<sandrossv> fzapp: sim, me falaram que não tem virus
<sandrossv> to no ubuntu 6
<fzapp> mas só se tentar pelo wine, porque o linux não roda .exe ;;;
<sandrossv> fzapp: http://migre.me/5kMUH
<fzapp> Tenta isto http://tips-linux.net/en/linux-ubuntu/linux-software/linux-windows-softwarewine/ares-linux
<sandrossv> \õ
<sandrossv> I'm a troll xD
<fzapp> o pior é que funciona, seu troll ! :)
<sandrossv> hehe
<sandrossv> ócio é f*
<fzapp> sandrossv, existe ócio criativo também ! :P
<omelete> xargs
<omelete> como usar esse trem
<sandrossv> fzapp: to lendo sobre isso xD
<sandrossv> omelete: pra q server isso ?
<omelete> isso q quero saber
<sandrossv> omelete: parece ser uma especie de eval
<omelete> eval?
<sandrossv> xD
<sandrossv> omelete: ele serve pra você usar a saida de um comando como argumento para outro
<omelete> pois é
<omelete> mas as x só com | comando, subshel, etc da o msm resultado
<sandrossv> omelete: Sim
<omelete> com | + comando executa o q tem no diretorio atual
<sandrossv> omelete: http://www.ataliba.eti.br/node/1502
<sandrossv> ele explicar qual a vantagem de usar o xargs
<Adiumy> boa noite a todos e a todas
<sandrossv> boa
<Giverny> :O
<sandrossv> Giverny: ?
<Stockholder> boa noite
<sandrossv> boa
<Stockholder> sandrossv, ^^
<Stockholder> Giverny, ta ae?
<Giverny> Stockholder sim
<RenatoSilva> ces sabiam q o kernel tem codigo da MS?
<sandrossv> RenatoSilva: yep
<kasinsk> barna,
<kasinsk> ta aí meu fih
<kasinsk> precisando daquela ajuda
<kasinsk> agora to disponivel pra gente corrigir o erro
<kasinsk> =P
<kasinsk> poxa
<kasinsk> away
<kasinsk> alguem aí me ajuda
<kasinsk> com um erro aqui
<peregrinator_six> Rubem, vai dormir menino... :p
<peregrinator_six> Rubem, boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> barna, acorda ai cabra...
<kasinsk> Estou com problemas ao instalar arquivos a central de programas fica travada e não mostra os pacotes alem de fazer downlod e não dá pra instalar
<Rubem> Boa noite
<Rubem> e ai
<Rubem> KKKKKKKK
<kasinsk> Rubem, ajuda aí rapaz alegre
<kasinsk> =)
<kasinsk> poxa
<Rubem> qual programa tá tentando instalar ?
<kasinsk> Rubem, chrome
<kasinsk> unzip
<sandrossv> kasinsk: não rola com o apt ?
<kasinsk> não
<kasinsk> =/
<kasinsk> ja tentei
<kasinsk> usando sudo
<kasinsk> e nada
<sandrossv> kasinsk: o q acontece ?
<kasinsk> calmae
<kasinsk> onde colo?
<kasinsk> eu vi no tompico um !paste mas, não sei usar
<kasinsk> como usa isso
<kasinsk> tem mais de 3 linhas
<peregrinator_six> ubuntu paste
<Rubem> Pastebin...
<Rubem> :p
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> falo desse tal de !paste
<peregrinator_six> kasinsk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<kasinsk> pra que serve?
<kasinsk> sandrossv,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/650977/
<peregrinator_six> kasinsk, é o seguinte, põe o titulo e cola lá o que você quer e depois aguardar que ele vai gerar um link, pega o link e posta aqui...
<peregrinator_six> isso ai... :)
<kasinsk> eu sei
<kasinsk> mais no topic aqui tem comando !paste... se não funciona não precisa estar no topic
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> só isso
<kasinsk> esqueci
<kasinsk> deixa pra la
<kasinsk> =)
<kasinsk> taí ja mandei o link
<kasinsk> só esperar
<peregrinator_six> !paste
<peregrinator_six> !past
<peregrinator_six> kasinsk, o bot não tá aqui...
<peregrinator_six> por isso não tá respondendo...
<kasinsk> hum..
<kasinsk> =D
<kasinsk> perdão
<kasinsk> !...
<kasinsk> to achando que vou acabar pagando suporte
<peregrinator_six> kasinsk, que isso mano, estamos aqui pra aprender e compartilhar! :)
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> peregrinator_six,  =)
<sandrossv> kasinsk: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<sandrossv> kasinsk: apt-get clear && apt-get update
<kasinsk> sandrossv, http://paste.ubuntu.com/650985/
<kasinsk> deu erro
<kasinsk> =/
<sandrossv> kasinsk: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<sandrossv> eu acho q ali é clean ao inves de clear
<kasinsk> sandrossv,
<kasinsk> sada@ubuntu:~$ sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/
<kasinsk> sada@ubuntu:~$
<kasinsk> rs
<sandrossv> legal
<sandrossv> kasinsk: apt-get clean && apt-get update
<kasinsk> sada@ubuntu:~$ apt-get clean && apt-get update
<kasinsk> E: Não foi possível abrir arquivo de trava /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (13: Permissão negada)
<kasinsk> E: Impossível criar trava no diretório de download
<sandrossv> kasinsk: como root
<sandrossv> kasinsk: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<kasinsk> ta processando
<kasinsk> sandrossv,  da uma olhada aí... acho que no final esta o ponto final da questão sempre que instalo qualquer aplicativo aparece esse mesmo erro...
<kasinsk> olha aí:
<kasinsk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/650989/
<sandrossv> kasinsk: apt-get install unzip
<kasinsk> sandrossv, como root?
<sandrossv> Sim
<kasinsk> sandrossv,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/650991/
<kasinsk> foi concluído?
<kasinsk> Oo
<sandrossv> kasinsk: qual era o pacote q vc quera instalar mesmo ?
<kasinsk> chrome
<sandrossv> tenta instalar agora
<kasinsk> cara
<kasinsk> abriu aqui do nada
<kasinsk> um gerenciador
<kasinsk> rs
<sandrossv> ?
<kasinsk> esqueci aqui o nome
<kasinsk> gerenciador de pacotes
<kasinsk> abriu do nada
<peregrinator_six> synaptic...?!
<kasinsk> not
<kasinsk> bom
<kasinsk> eu acho que depois do clean
<peregrinator_six> gerenciador de atualizações...?!
<kasinsk> deve ter concerttado o erro
<kasinsk> issssso
<kasinsk> exato peregrinator_six
<kasinsk> abriu do nada esse gerenciador
<kasinsk> rs
<sandrossv> :)
<kasinsk> vou tentar instalar o chrome
<sandrossv> parece que vencemos mais uma xD
<kasinsk> sandrossv,  se der certo valeu mesmo
<kasinsk> =)
<peregrinator_six> tá endireitado, caso solved, thank you sandrossv :D
<sandrossv> kasinsk: apt-get search chrome
<kasinsk> sandrossv, você venceu sim a batalha
<kasinsk> tudo ok aqui
<kasinsk> muito obrigado
<sandrossv> blz
<kasinsk> seguinte erro com central de programas travado finalizado com esse comando clean
<kasinsk> hehe
<kasinsk> grava aí quando alguem vir com esse problema no 11.04 ja sabe
<kasinsk> rs
<sandrossv> hehe
<sandrossv> pra isso servem os logs :)
<kasinsk> xchat grava log?
<sandrossv> kasinsk: não, o próprio canal faz isso
<sandrossv> kasinsk: ou pelo menos fazia
<kasinsk> Oo
<kasinsk> poxa
<kasinsk> rs
<sandrossv> kasinsk: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/07/24/%23ubuntu-br.html
<sandrossv> olha no final da pagina
<kasinsk> ok
<kasinsk> obrigado
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, o maninho voltou lá...
<peregrinator_six> buenos dias rapaize! Até!
 * xGrind traduzindo instantbird
<persona> kasinsk, me manda um pastbin do /etc/apt/sources.list
<persona> kasinsk, vc ta um erro na lista de repositorios, pode ser isso o seu problema!
<persona> kasinsk, esse repositorio http://ppa.launchpad.net/gloobus-dev/covergloobus não tem pra natty, só lucid e karmic! vc tem q tirar ele do source.list!
<persona> !ping
<persona> !ping
<persona> droga o ubottu-br num ta on-line!
<sandrossv> persona: nos ja resolvemos o problema dele :)
<kasinsk> persona, desculpa ae
<kasinsk> persona, mas, se quizer ver isso
<kasinsk> tranquilo
<kasinsk> perae
<kasinsk> hum...
<kasinsk> entendi
<kasinsk> persona, foi resolvido... esse erro saiu da list
<kasinsk> valeu pela preocupação
<kasinsk> =)
<persona> blz!
<persona> q bom!
<persona> só pra mim aprender um pouco mais! qual era o erro?
<sandrossv> persona: eu não sei dizer bem qualo erro, mas o q resolveu foi isso:
<sandrossv> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<sandrossv> sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<persona> certo! mas no paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/650989/ tava dando erro num rep! esse q falei!
<persona> mas blz! bom q resolveu!
<sandrossv> persona: eu li q isso pode ser causado pela interrupção do processo do apt
<sandrossv> li ele fico com o repo quebrado, ou algo desse tipo
<sandrossv> ai*
<aprigio> exit
<aprigio> zzzz
<persona_> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<persona_> hoje nem o bot ta on-line! deve ter ido pra balada! hahahahahahahahaha
<spellcaster> Bom dia
<spellcaster> alguém pode me ajudar?
<SuBmUnDo> spellcaster, pergunta se alguem souber responde
<spellcaster> blz
<spellcaster> Estou precisando de ajuda. Tenho 3 partições no meu HD. Partição 1 é o windows seven, 2 é Ubuntu e 3 é dados. Ocorre que quando fui instalar o Ubuntu na partição 2 eu ferrei o boot do windows. E agora estou precisando de ajuda para tentar arrumar a partição do windows ou para colocar o boot do windows pelo Ubuntu. Eu uso o Ubuntu 11.04. Algúem poderia me ajudar nessa tarefa?
<Rogers_Talon> spellcaster: bom dia
<Rogers_Talon> spellcaster: Win7?
<spellcaster> Rogers_Talon isso mesmo
<spellcaster> Seven
<Rogers_Talon> de uma olhada http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/dica-boot/1043028/
<Magros_Forever> spellcaster,  depois que vc recuperar o boot com a dica do Rogers_Talon  dê uma olhada aqui: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/01/instalando-o-ubuntu-sem-perde-o-windows-7-dual-boot/
<spellcaster> blz... valew pessoal
<PabloRD> Yo
<PabloRD> alguém sabe como ver a taxa de fps em algum jogo no linux?
<PabloRD> como o fraps do windows...
<Adiumy> boa tarde a todos e a todas
<mariosilvabr> Boa tarde!
<MarconM> boa tarde
<fzapp> boa tarde
<Geolord> Boa tarde
<Adiumy> boa
<Geolord> Sou iniciante no linux e estou tendo problemas para usar o scaner e utilitário de impressora epson tx123
<Geolord> Algum entende de instalação de impressora?
<Adiumy> o que tá acontecendo?
<Geolord> consigo imprimir sem problemas
<Adiumy> geralmente é plugar a impressora e um abraço
<Geolord> contudo não tem a opção de efetuar limpeza
<Geolord> e começou a riscar ja que uso bulk ink
<shallwe> ola galera
<Geolord> eh uma multifuncional e tb não consigo utilizar o scaner
<shallwe> alguem usando gnome 4?
<shallwe> ops, gnome 3 hehe
<icodeman> eu uso aqui
<fzapp> Geolord, me parece que a Epson Tx não tem suporte para Linux
<icodeman> ta legal ai??
<shallwe> icodeman, claro 100%
<shallwe> e vc sabe como editar os menus?
<Geolord> sério?
<Geolord> aff
<Geolord> vou ter que instalar o windows mesmo?...
<fzapp> Geolord, eu tenho a Tx105 e o que faço é conectá-la a um computador com Win98 e mandar a impressão a essa fila
<Geolord> aff
<fzapp> Geolord, já leu o manual ou verificou se tem suporte?
<Geolord> será se eu tentar emular com o wine pode dar certo?
<fzapp> Os fabricantes simplesmente não geram drivers, é uma b... mesmo
<Geolord> na epson não diz nada
<fzapp> Geolord, pode dar certo sim.
<Geolord> vou tentar então
<shallwe> nao existe drive epson pra linux pode esquecer
<icodeman> editar menu gmenu + tab no terminal
<icodeman> para acrescentar icones faça manualmente
<Geolord> apesar que to apanhando, pois mudou o wine e agora tem um tal de winitricks
<shallwe> icodeman, pois é e vc sabe qual é o diretório que eles ficam?
<Adiumy> Geolord, Winetricks é uma coisa e Wine outra coisa
<icodeman> shallwe, só um segundo
<Geolord> mais o winitricks funciona como modo grafico pro wine
<Geolord> naum eh isso?
<Geolord> quando instalo o wine 1.3 ele automaticamente instala o winitricks
<Adiumy> winetricks serve pra dar suporte a alguns recursos como bibliotecas, directx, .net framework etc
<shallwe> Geolord, é o scanner que não funciona?
<Adiumy> o Wine é a API do windows emulada
<icodeman> to tentando lembrar mais ta brabo
<Geolord> sim
<shallwe> icodeman,  :D blz blz
<Geolord> o scaner e o utilitario de limpeza
<Adiumy> Geolord, no site da Epson não tem o "driver" ?
<icodeman> faz tempo que eu não uso
<Geolord> nops
<Geolord> naum tem nada pra linux lah
<Adiumy> xiiiiiiiii
<icodeman> eu fiz shell para chamar meus aplicativos
<Geolord> voltando ao wine
<icodeman> tenta outra distro então mano
<Geolord> antes eu usava o q4wine
<shallwe> icodeman, blz vlw vou ver aqui :D
<shallwe> Geolord, é realmente scaner ta fogo
<Geolord> eu sei
<shallwe> epson não da suporte, se vc realmente precisa te aconselho a usar windows
<Geolord> se pelo menos eu pudesse usar algum programa para que a impressora pudesse usar o clean
<Geolord> ja ficava feliz
<Geolord> vou ter que fazer um dual boot
<shallwe> Geolord, está no site do ubuntu para eles tentarem "fazer" um drive que funcione o scaner, nem adianta procurar mais que não existe :(
<Geolord> aff
<Geolord> fazer o q neh
<shallwe> volta pro windows :P
<Geolord> nunca sera
<shallwe> tem que esperar
<Geolord> faço um dual boot
<Geolord> limpo e scaneio no virtual
<Geolord> hauhauahua
<shallwe> eu tinha uma webcam que nao funcionava de jeito nenhum, depois de umas 3 distro de ubuntu ela começou a rolar blz
<icodeman> tente outra distro cara
<icodeman> ou coloque o windows dentro da VBox
<Geolord> eh isso que eu vou fazer
<shallwe> Geolord, pode tentar mas isso é linux
<shallwe> não vai funcionar igual o.O
<Geolord> ou particiono o meu hd e divido um pedacinho com o win7
<shallwe> epson é fogo
<shallwe> particionamento da blz :D
<Geolord> to com um tera mesmo
<shallwe> como acredito que vc use pouco o scaner ai vale a pena
<Geolord> sim
<Geolord> o lance eh a limpeza do cabeçote
<shallwe> claro, ai quando arrumarem isso vc muda
<Geolord> bulkink eh fogo
<shallwe> claro entendo, tenho umas epsons de sublimação
<Geolord> kara enjoei de pirataria
<Geolord> quero mesmo eh o linux
<shallwe> e limpeza é essencial
<Geolord> ja entupi duas cabeças de impressaao
<Geolord> soh to com a preta e amarela
<shallwe> é a tinta, eu só uso importada 10 reais mais cara mas vale a pena
<Geolord> vou ver se jogo multiuso na cabeça de impressão pra ver se limpa
<shallwe> entao vai uma pergunta pra galera
<Geolord> ateh que a tinta naum eh taum ruim, é que fiquei duas semanas sem usar
<Geolord> e ja viu
<shallwe> como eu navego no wine via terminal? tipo como eu acesso /arquivos de programas (x86)? o.O
<icodeman> alguem ai manja de python?
<shallwe> nao consigo ir fazendo "cd /arquivos de progrma" :(
<Geolord> gente vlw mesmo, agora tenho que ir
<Geolord> obrigadão ae
<shallwe> Geolord, a sim ai é fogo
<shallwe> dependendo do seu estado do brasil tem que usar ar condicionado direto
<Pskol> shallwe, vai na pasta .wine
<shallwe> Pskol, a sim sim , mas o problema é que eu tenho que adicionar um comando no final entende? tipo "-opengl"
<shallwe> só consigo no terminal :(
<Pskol> dpois DRIVE_C
<Pskol> entao...
<Pskol> bota o caminho completo
<Pskol> .wine/driv_c/arquivos deprogramas/sei la
<shallwe> bash: erro de sintaxe próximo do `token' não esperado `('
<shallwe> aparece isso
<shallwe> acho que o wine nao aceita os espaços e o ( parenteses
<shallwe> mas deixa eu ver uma coisa
<Pskol> ce ta botando assim: arquivos\ de\ programas
<Pskol> ???
<shallwe> claro que nao :D mas agora lembrei que é algo assim aguenta ai era isso que eu ia fazer agora
<Pskol> barra contraria sign espaço
<Pskol> :P
<shallwe> olha que dor de cabeça esse gnome 3, é bonito mas pra mudar uma coisa poutz , editar menu entao, com aplicativos wine vixi pode esquecer
<shallwe> Pskol, :D blz vlw vou testar
<nill_hack> quit
<Mano_Chao> boa tarde
<Maninho> tarde
<MarconM> ee domingao parado
<MarconM> todo mundo de ressaca
<Pskol> tarde
<Adiumy> ressaca não mas bebado sim
<Adiumy> boa tarde Maninho
<Adiumy> e Mano_Chao
<PingaR0x> MarconM: por ae jow!
<MarconM> kkkkkkkk
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> o remedio para nao ficar de ressaca
<MarconM> e continuar bebado
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> PingaR0x: e ae mano
<MarconM> como q ta
<PingaR0x> to bem
<PingaR0x> pera e
 * Adiumy saindo pra comprar mais 2cx de Heineken
<MarconM> Adiumy: manda uma ae
<MarconM> \\o
<Pskol> ehh, comprovado q a maioria dos usuarios linux bebem e curtem rock/metal
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> minha vó usa linux e escuta metallica e in flames 0.0
<omelete> to fora dessa estatistica então
<Pskol> heuhauhue
<MarconM> tem 84 anos .... é um guria praticamente
<MarconM> uma menina
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> passa o facebook dela ai
<MarconM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJwbuosTMt4&feature=relmfu quero esse movie
<MarconM> Pskol: cara ... graças a deus ela nao tem
<MarconM> isso tem orkut
<Pskol> heuehheue
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Maninho> =]
<MarconM> Maninho: e ae man
<MarconM> galera to usando xmonad e ta muito bom aqui
<MarconM> melhor q openbox
<Maninho> =)
<MarconM> Maninho: o ubuntu lts sai em outubro
<MarconM> ??
<Maninho> sei la nao uso ubuntu hehehe
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, abril
<peregrinator_six> 12.04.LTS
<Pskol> a 12nao sai em 2012?
<Pskol> ahh ta
<Pskol> disfarça
<Maninho> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+12.04+lts
<Maninho> estou vendo a camera do estoque esta passando po ao vivo lol
 * Maninho Gruc Gruc Gruc Gruc
 * Maninho sem audio =[
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> eu tambem nao uso ubuntu ... uso debian
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> ta perfeito aqui \\o
<Maninho> alguém conhece algum sistema de monitoramento com audio?
<MarconM> mas eu gosto da galera do ubuntu
<MarconM> Maninho: for linux ?? and free
<Maninho> tem que capturar em amplo espaço e enviar tudo para face web
<Maninho> MarconM${' for linux, pago '}
<Maninho> a gente usa as geoVision,
<MarconM> essa sao as mais conhecidas
<Pskol> so windows mesmo
<MarconM> e tem para linux ... na verdade é adptação neh
<Maninho> Pskol${' com audio? '}
<MarconM> eu ja vi geovision no linux
<MarconM> Maninho: nao vi com audio
<Maninho> =[
<MarconM> mas se o cara conseguiu fzer funfar com video
<MarconM> com audio tambme certeza neh
<Maninho> quero com audio, trocar as dos clientes
<Maninho> heheheheeh
<MarconM> mas vai depender da placa q voce usa
<Maninho> as vision nao tem função para som
<MarconM> vixi 0.0
<MarconM> tenso
<Maninho> po queria ouvir o povo parece coelho lol
<MarconM> Maninho: mas ae voce usa no ruindows
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Maninho> srrsrs server 2003
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> \o/
<Maninho> direciono para web e voila
<MarconM> cara instala no ruindwo$ 95
<Maninho> =/ cara é trabalho nao diversao srrs
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Maninho: to ligado ... sei como é
<Maninho> hehehehe
<MarconM> alguem ae usa weechat ?
<Maninho> MarconM${' saca ai 'http://www.inviolavel.com' '}
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> Maninho: aqui na cidade tem eles
<Maninho> =]
<MarconM> uns cara todo de preto de moto
<MarconM> parecendo motoqueiro fantasma
 * MarconM com medo
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Maninho> lol, sou 3°risado
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> Maninho: voce usa o que ae
<Maninho> Eu faço configuração das Veo e mando para face web, onde sempre dou uma espiadinha para ver se tudo funciona hauahuaauhau
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> tem alguma no wc de alguem
<MarconM> MUAH HA HA HA
<MarconM> aeuhauhauehuaehauehauaha
<Maninho> hahahha
 * MarconM diz ... Maninho confessa se safadim
 * MarconM brincando de 007
<Maninho> server 2003, 2010 são usados, e alguns lugares pobres win xp nenhum linux =| tenso d+
<MarconM> =/
<MarconM> Maninho: eu vi uma noticia q os bancos da russia
<Maninho> não roda cara.
<MarconM> pararam de usar IBM
<Maninho> Hm, e pq?
<MarconM> para usar linux ... estao economizando 400 milhoes por ano
<MarconM> \o/
<Maninho> hauhauahua
<MarconM> Maninho: ta sobrando um troco ae
<Maninho> hehehe
<xcription> Estou com uma dúvida. Estava instalando o OpenVas, aquele substituto do Nessus. Porém, instalando os repositorios do site oficial, acabei criando uma senha errada no localhost
<xcription> Alguem sabe como resetar ?
<xcription> Não to conseguindo logar no greenbone security assistant
<infocus> existe uma forma de converter post de um forum para pdf?
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, boa. :)
<sandrossv> :)
<infocus> alguem já resolveu aquele problema da divisão de dinheiro em notas?
 * peregrinator_six 0o
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, responde lá man...
<Maninho> alguém ja ouviu falar de {ubunu hard}
<peregrinator_six> ?
<Maninho> isso mesmo que você leu, eu nunca vi, mas achei este testo em um dos post do andre_gondim
<peregrinator_six> Ubuntu Hard Heron...
<peregrinator_six> se não errei no nome...
<Maninho> e no Window, um cd do Ubunu Hardy Heron Alpha
<peregrinator_six> é uma distro descontinuada, Ubuntu...
<Maninho> cabeçinha
<Maninho> sem o t po
<Maninho> http://andregondim.eti.br/?s=ubunu
<Maninho> Quando você insere no Window, um cd do Ubunu Hardy Heron Alpha 5, aparece a tela abaixo: Há t
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, que se tá uansao ai hoje em...?! 0o
 * Maninho tenso
<peregrinator_six> *usando...
<Maninho> archlinux na veia mano
<Maninho> http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/wubi-wubi-urraaaaa/
<Maninho> aki o
 * peregrinator_six acho que tá usando mais que isso... 
<peregrinator_six> e que se quer saber afinal que não entendi ainda...?!
<Maninho> estou indexando o portal do andre o filtro de erro localizou e achei estranho
<Maninho> tenso, vou ter q revirar 200mb do banco de dados para corrigir uma palavra, tenso
<Maninho> ubunu/ubuntu
 * vitoravelino is away: I'm busy
 * peregrinator_six a pressa é inimiga da ortografia... :P
 * vitoravelino is away: sport time.
<Maninho> tienso
<JanyMixxeld> nhsdduuilk127893
<JanyMixxeld> bgddddwwi14l8989;
 * peregrinator_six 0o
<Stockholder> boa notie
<xGrind> boa
<Felyk> Boa noite pessoas =)
<Stockholder> Felyk, boa noite
<Felyk> Boa noite Stockholder.
<Felyk> sou novato no linux, tenho como meta deixar de ser, mas tenho que me empenhar para isso. Sabe me dizer como instalo minha webcam no linux? =x
<renatoalvares> webcam
<renatoalvares> geralmente atualizar o kernel uma boa
<Felyk> hmm... isso soou como grego pra mim praticamente. sou (era) usuario windows, até ontem de manha... =x
<rootuser> certo
<rootuser> entao entao tenta apt-get update
<rootuser> esse comando
<rootuser> no console
<rootuser> #apt-get update
<Felyk> E: Não foi possível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), é root?
<rootuser> vc vai estar atualizando todo sistema, incluindo o kernel
<rootuser> sim
<rootuser> coloca sudo apt-get update
<rootuser> usuario root
<rootuser> para atualizar
<Felyk> !paste E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<Felyk> E: Impossível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Felyk> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<Felyk> E: Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), outro processo está a utilizá-lo?
<Felyk> heusaoiheoasui, soh pra contar, tbm sou novo no irc =x
<rootuser> certo
<rootuser> qual a versao do seu ubuntu
<rootuser> ??
<Felyk> 11.04
<rootuser> instalou ele recentemente
<rootuser> ?
<Felyk> otem
<Felyk> ontem*
<xGrind> ta com outra coisa aberta ae?
<xGrind> tipo synaptic
<Felyk> chrome
<rootuser> sim
<rootuser> ta travado
<rootuser> processo
<Felyk> hm
<rootuser> reinicia
<rootuser> ou mata o processo
<Felyk> ok.
<rootuser> lsof ajuda nesses casos e o ps
<rootuser> comandos para listar processos abertos e arquivos abertos e seus processos
<Felyk> vou reiniciar ^^ finalizar processo pra mim soh no crtl alt del
<rootuser> apos reiniciar digite novamente
<Felyk> volto logo
<Felyk> ok
<rootuser> ok
<Felyk> por enquanto obrigado.
<Felyk> rootuser: ola novamente,
<rootuser> ola
<Felyk> E: Alguns arquivos index falharam ao ser baixados. Eles foram ignorados, ou cópias antigas são usadas ao invés.
<rootuser> mas apareceu algo para confirmar
<Felyk> nops
<rootuser> do tipo yes or no
<Felyk> digitei o comando
<Felyk> ele pediu a senah
<Felyk> digitei a senha
<Felyk> ele foi embora
<sandrossv> Felyk: qual é o problema ?
<Felyk> webcam
<Felyk> uma bendita webcam =x
<rootuser> tem o dmesg tambem
<rootuser> lista hadwares conectados
<sandrossv> Felyk: executa no terminal
<sandrossv> mplayer tv://
<Felyk> nao tenho mplayer, entao mandei instalar
<sandrossv> Felyk: aparece a tua webcam no lspci ?
<Felyk> no lsusb aparece
<rootuser> http://www.hardware.com.br/dicas/resolvendo-problemas-hardware-linux.html
<Felyk> lspci nao vi
<sandrossv> Felyk: alias, lsusb
<Felyk> sim aarece
<sandrossv> Felyk: ai camera integrada ?
<sandrossv> é*
<Felyk> nao
<Felyk> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. USB 1.1 Webcam
<sandrossv> Felyk: ela funciona no cheese ?
<Felyk> nao sei ;)
<sandrossv> Felyk: usa gnome ?
<Felyk> s
<sandrossv> testa ai então
<Felyk> cheese nao eh nativo do 11.04 eh?
<sandrossv> Felyk: não sei
<sandrossv> acho q sim
<Felyk> acabei de ver
<Felyk> nao eh
<Felyk> to instalando
<sandrossv> hmm
<Felyk> nao funciona
<Felyk> tudo preto
<sandrossv> hmm
<rootuser> tudo preto
<sandrossv> cala a boca!!!
<rootuser> mas o softwre dela ta abrindo
<sandrossv> hehe
<Felyk> o cheese abre, mas a cam nao funciona =\
<rootuser> so uma perguntinha boba, ja conectou essa webcam tipo hj ontem no windows, funcionou??
<rootuser> pode ser a webcam que esta com problemas
<Felyk> sim, usava ela normalmente, até ontem as 3 da tarde
<Felyk> ai surtei
<Felyk> e migrei proubuntu
<HotBit> Boa noite.
<rootuser> boa noitee
<Felyk> boa noite.
<rootuser> qual marca e modelo da sua webcam
<rootuser> ?
<Felyk> x5 tech
<HotBit> xGrind: boa noite!
<Felyk> fa zstar
<Felyk> dazstar*
<HotBit> xispirito: boa noite
<xGrind> Hotb: aow. tranquilo?
<Felyk> aff Da ZStar
<Felyk> isso
<xGrind> HotBit*
<HotBit> xGrind: sim
<HotBit> xGrind: to joia e poia ?
<sandrossv> Felyk: apt-get search gspca
<Felyk> apt-get search gspca
<Felyk> ops
<Felyk> E: Operação search inválida
<rootuser> tenta sudo apt-get search gspca
<sandrossv> como procura um pacote no apt ?
<Felyk> mesma coisa rootuser
<rootuser> sim
<rootuser> mas com sudo
<Felyk> enao
<rootuser> user admin
<Felyk> deu a mesma coisa aqui
<rootuser> certo
<Rogers_Talon> procurar pelo apt
<Rogers_Talon> sudo apt-get search <pacote>
<HotBit> exit
<rootuser> sudo apt-cache search termo
<alancads> ola senhores
<alancads> ja instalaram o pacote qutecom
<alancads> alternativa opensource ao skype?
<Rogers_Talon> rootuser: valeu....colei errado.....rsss
<Felyk> não
<Felyk> é bom?
<rootuser> Felyk: sudo apt-cache search gspca
<alancads> Felyk: sim
<rootuser> “A introdução do driver GSPCA ao kernel — roadmap do kernel 2.6.27 — capacitará o Linux a suportar as webcams mais populares a disposição no mercado, sem a necessidade de forçar os usuários a compilarem módulos adicionais do kernel.
<rmsraph> Como mudar o Tema do GDM???
<xGrind> usa o ubuntu tweak
<sandrossv> rmsraph: cp `locate gnome-appearance-properties.desktop` /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/
<sandrossv> rmsraph: como root
<rmsraph> xGrind: onde acho ele?
<sandrossv> rmsraph: não gostou da minha solução ?
<rmsraph> sandrossv: poderia me explicar certinho o que faz e como?
<xGrind> rmsraph; coloca no google : ubuntu tweak q ja aparece o site pra vc
<sandrossv> rmsraph: ele copia o atalho do gnome-appearance-properties para iniciar junto com o gdm
<sandrossv> rmsraph: só pra ter certeza se vai funcionar roda o comando locate gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<rmsraph> sandrossv: uhmmm... isso faz com que no login apareça do gnome-app... ???
<sandrossv> rmsraph: sim
<sandrossv> rmsraph: ai depois é só remover o atalho la da pasta do gdm
<sandrossv> rmsraph: mas pra funcionar, aquele comando ali tem que retornar alguma coisa
<sandrossv> locate gnome...
<rmsraph> sandrossv: obrigado farei aki... vlw... =D
<rmsraph> xGrind: vou dar uma olhada lá depois
<rmsraph> =D
<xGrind> \o
<xGrind> rmsraph; mais facil q ficar configurando na mao
<sandrossv> xGrind: são dois comandinhos
<sandrossv> não é configuração
<sandrossv> xD
<xGrind> sandrossv; mas pra quem é novo no ubuntu fica meio complicado :D
<sandrossv> eu acho mais complicado ter que instalar uma aplicação pra fazer isso
<Felyk> Boa noite!
<sandrossv> Boa
<Felyk> eu de novo ^
<sandrossv> Felyk: resolveu o problema ?
<Felyk> ^^
<Felyk> nao
<Felyk> ¬¬{
<sandrossv> :/
<Felyk> to deprimindo ja
<sandrossv> hehe
<Felyk> nao consigo instalar o tal do spca
<sandrossv> o suporte de webcam no linux é ruim mesmo
<Felyk> leia-se nao sei fazer isso
<sandrossv> Felyk: pelo apt-get ?
<Felyk> entao
<Felyk> apt-get install spca
<Felyk> isso?
<sandrossv> Felyk: tem q usar o search, pra ver se ele tem ele
<sandrossv> Felyk: apt-get search gspca
<sandrossv> Felyk: apt-get search spca
<sandrossv> doode: Boa noite
<AKINATON> doode, Opa meu camarada aqui e o Darck... qualquer coisa e so falar...
<doode> opa
<doode> oi
<Felyk> : Operação search inválida
<doode> estou conectado aqui também, minha primeira mensagem no IRC rsrsrs
<Felyk> estou como root no console
<doode> meu nome é vitor sou o criador do doode.com.br
<doode> beleza gente?
<Felyk> doode: aqui ta beleza e ae?
<rogerio> boa noite toda vez que eu ligo o notebook eu tenho a senha da chaveiro do wireless
<sandrossv> Felyk: cara, man apt-get no terminal
<rogerio> "digitar a senha do chaveiro'alguém sabe como resolvo isto?
<sandrossv> Felyk: vc ta usando qual versão do ubuntu ?
<sandrossv> Felyk: conseguiu intalar o mplayer ?
<Felyk> 11.04
<doode> tudo certo, como eu listo os comandos que o IRC aceita??
<Felyk> nao consegui isntalar o mplayer
<sandrossv> doode: /help
<sandrossv> Felyk: pq ?
<rogerio> boa noite toda vez que eu ligo o notebook eu tenho que digitar a senha do chaveiro do wireless alguém sabe como resolvo isto?
<Ricardo__> Felyk, é usb a webcam?
<sandrossv> Ricardo__: sim
<Felyk> sandrossv estou tentando novamente, mas no final se nao me engano, diz q nao consegue achar um arquivo
<Felyk> sim USB
<Ricardo__> q saco achei q era so plugar e um abraco
<Ricardo__> entao vo me ralar tb
<Ricardo__> comprei uma no submarino e ta chegando
<Ricardo__> achei q era so plugar e era isso, to vendo q vai ser dor de cabeca
<Felyk> sandrossv acho que agora foi o mplayer
<sandrossv> Ricardo__: não é bem assim, depende da webcam
<LACabeza> Salve
<Felyk> qual o comando q vc finha passado?
<sandrossv> Felyk: mplayer tv://
<Ricardo__> ainda mais usando o velho debian aki
<LACabeza> aqui é o agalysson xD
<Felyk> aberto mas sem imagem
<sandrossv> LACabeza: teu nome é agalysson ?
<LACabeza> sandrossv apenas Alysson
<sandrossv> Felyk: quando vc executa o mplayer aparece um monte de mensagem
<Felyk> sim
<sandrossv> Felyk: copia isso e cola no pastebin
<LACabeza> sandrossv ag são sobrenomes
<sandrossv> LACabeza: ainda bem, se não ia ser sacanagem xD
<LACabeza> xD
<sandrossv> LACabeza: posso fazer uma pergunta bem off-topic ?
<LACabeza> mas tipo, agalysson é o nick que uso no doode, só to me indentificando com os manolos ali
<Felyk> !paste
<LACabeza> manda bala
<LinuxersMind> Opa ramalho nas paradas
<Felyk> sandrossv vc se refere ao site pastebin ?
<sandrossv> Felyk: sim
<sandrossv> LACabeza: seu pai se chama alys?
<LACabeza> sandrossv, não... e minha mãe se quer devia saber o significado de "son" no final do nome, quando minha mãe me registrou xD
<Ricardo__> sandrossv, marca smart sera q vai dar stress?
<Felyk> sandrossv http://pastebin.com/Kkj2uHZW
<sandrossv> LACabeza: hehe
<Ricardo__> ter q usar win pra funcionar a webcam é o fim da varzea
<sandrossv> Ricardo__: não sei cara
<Ricardo__> so mercury amsn e kopete q aceitam webcam ne?
<Ricardo__> ou tem mais algum
<sandrossv> que a webcam fico pior no linux isso pe fato
<Ricardo__> ah nem to
<Felyk> skype
<Ricardo__> desde q funcione
<Ricardo__> so isso
<sandrossv> skype
<Ricardo__> pra poder usar skype
<Ricardo__> ela vem com microfone integrado e tals
<LACabeza> cara, minha webcam rula tanto no windows quanto no linux quanto nas vms
<Ricardo__> bah q bom cara
<Ricardo__> espero q seja assim aki tb
<LACabeza> é sussa
<Ricardo__> q marca é?
<LACabeza> instala cheese
<Ricardo__> chesse ja tem aki padrao
<Ricardo__> no debian 6
<LACabeza> então...
<Ricardo__> instalei esse mercury
<Ricardo__> e kopete
<Ricardo__> ja deixei  tudo pronto pra quando ela chegar
<LACabeza> vc roda com o cheese, se der certo, então dará em qq programa
<Ricardo__> aha
<Felyk> sandrossv alguma ideia
<LACabeza> pelo menos eu uso amsn e skype e num tenho problema
<Felyk> LaCabeza: a minha nao rodou nem instalando cheese
<sandrossv> Felyk: mplayer -tv driver=v4l tv://
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-16
<licensed> estou com problemas pra capturar audio de uma placa de captura usb (o video esta funcionando perfeito) ja tentei mplayer, mencoder, tvtime.. alguem tem alguma sugestao?
<tuxmint-mg> lecensed tenta isso  no terminal  >>>>  tvtime | arecord -D hw:1,0 -r 32000 -c 2 -f S16_LE | aplay -     ou esse   >>>   tvtime | arecord -D hw:1,0 -r 48000 -c 2 -f S16_LE | aplay -
<tuxmint-mg> sox -c 2 -s -w -r 44100 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp -w -r 48000 /dev/dsp &
<sistematico> Nossa.
<licensed> como eu sei meus dispositivos de audio no ubuntu ja que nao existe mais /dev/dsp?
<tuxmint-mg> eu sabia mais esqueci
<tuxmint-mg> tvtime é algo que merece um suporte melhor
<xGrind> alguem ja usou miro?
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<JackSal> Bom dia gente :3
<sagat> alguem ai saberia me dizer se existe salas do linux mint para discussão
<sagat> ?
<sagat> bom dia
<sagat> será qu e alguém ai tem essa informação
<sagat> eu tenho um positivo celeron
<sagat> estava rodando o ubuntu
<sagat> mas fico pesado o 12
<sagat> coloquei o mint
<sagat> que é um derivado do ubuntu
<sagat> mas ele não da permissão ao usuário para executar alguns programas pq será
<sagat> ?
<JackSal> tente o lubuntu
<JackSal> ele mantém os repositórios do Ubuntu, a facilidade dele e roda o lxde
<JackSal> que é BEEEEM mais leve que Unity/gnome e KDE
<sagat> legal
<sagat> isso no ubuntu
<sagat> ou no mint
<sagat> ?
<sagat> eu costumo usar o fluxbox
<sagat> o lubuntu ai é mais leve ?
<JackSal> ubuntu
<JackSal> o Lubuntu é uma versão tipo o Kubuntu e Xubutu
<edgabaldi> senhores, alguem já teve problema de instalar uma máquina virtual com Windows 7 no VirtualBox? meu ubuntu nem reconhece o dvd, alguma sugestão?
<JackSal> claro que como lxde
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> JackSal
<sagat> o edgabaldi    eu tive esse problema , no virtual tem a opção de ativar os drivers
<edgabaldi> sagat, mas o problema é que o próprio ubuntu não reconhe o dvd...
<edgabaldi> sagat, penso que seja alguma proteção no dvd...
<edgabaldi> é um dvd original do Windows 7.
<edgabaldi> =/
<JackSal> nops, não teria problema com proteção
<JackSal> dvdrw+tools instalado
<JackSal> ?
<JackSal> dvd+rw-tools
<edgabaldi> se não vier instalado por padrão, eu não coloquei :-)
<LSidious> Olá, bom dia pessoal!
<LSidious> preciso de um mão com a conf de rede com o Ubuntu
<mwallacesd> Bom dia galerinha do mal, beleza?
<servidor> Bom Dia!
<pauloolhos> Bom Dia!!!
<mwallacesd> opa e ae pauloolhos, e ae servidor!
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> Ta bem tranquilo hoje aqui.
<kernel> qual o arquivo de configuração do daemon do init?
<kernel> /etc/init/rc.conf?
<kernel> alguem ae sabe?
<kayo> ta parecendo o rc-sysinit.conf
<kayo> para mim o init so tem utilidade para a gente mudar os runlevels
<kayo> e essa é a unica forma de configuracao que eu conheco
<kayo> fora isso, eu nao sei se o init tem mais opcoes
<sagat> meu eu rodava o ubuntu 11.04 no meu notebook que não é dos melhores
<sagat> é um positivo celeron
<sagat> baixei a iso do 12.04 ontem e não rodo
<sagat> atualemnte estou rodando o linux mint
<mwallacesd> Pow, já é a segunda vez que o o miniHD usb trava o ubuntu. Véio isso tá muito extranho!!!
<sagat> porém achei meio limitado
<sagat> o meu fazia isso tb
<sagat> achei qu eera um problema do l m
<sagat> linux mint
<sagat> tem algumas gavetas que precisam de energia a mais
<sagat> e na maioria das vezes vem um cabo a parte para ligar em uma segunda usb
<sagat> fiz isso e não tive mais problemas
<sagat> ja tento isso mwallacesd
<mwallacesd> como assim sagat (Tiger Robercop! hahahha)
<mwallacesd> Ligar dois cabos usbs no disco?
<mwallacesd> Quando muleke eu robei muita garafa dos vizinhos para trocar por fichas na maquina da Stree Fight 2
<mwallacesd> Subir com o Zangief na tela e fazer um pilão, só com o Guile pra quebrar esse Tilts
<mwallacesd> Hahaha
<sagat> ta certo
<sagat> eu falei no caso de gaveta né irmão
<sagat> pelo jeito não dará certo pra vc
<sagat> a intenção foi das melhores
<sagat> boa sorte
<mwallacesd> Isso não vai funcionar aqui
<sagat> blz
<sagat> oque ta rolando aqui é o seguinte
<sagat> tenho um note positvo cel
<mwallacesd> E um micro HD, Wester Digital de 300GB, é bem pequeno só usa um cabo usb e não tem gaveta sagat
<sagat> 2.13
<sagat> rodava ubuntu 11.04
<sagat> ai parti para linux mint
<sagat> instalei ontem o 12.04 mas fico uma carroça
<sagat> será que se eu voltar o 11.04 e atualizar os repositórios vai funcionar
<sagat> ?
<pauloolhos> oi
<sagat> fala ai pauloolhos
<pauloolhos> opa
<pauloolhos> sagat: como esta
<pauloolhos> Como esta meu caro
<pauloolhos> Minha infacia fui muito bom
<pauloolhos> Jogava muito
<pauloolhos> Ken
<pauloolhos> Ryu
<pauloolhos> Sagat
<pauloolhos> Bizon
<mwallacesd> =) E-Honda
<pauloolhos> kkkk
<mwallacesd> Pow mas ae sacanagem esse jogo discrimina e é racista, no começo na introdoção um loirinho da uma porrada na cara de un negrinho...
<pauloolhos> Balrog
<mwallacesd> E o personagem brasileiro é um animal, fala sério!
<pauloolhos> kkk
<pauloolhos> como ele chamava
<mwallacesd> Blanka!
<mwallacesd> Hahahaha
<pauloolhos> issso
<pauloolhos> dava aqueles choque mais doido
<pauloolhos> 220V
<mwallacesd> Meus jogadores favoritos eram o Zangief, E-Honda Chun-li e Guile...
<pauloolhos> lembra do Pilão
<mwallacesd> Somente com eles conseguia chegar no Bizon e passava com muita dificuldade
<mwallacesd> Ow mas é claro
<pauloolhos> Guile era dificil jogar com ele
<mwallacesd> Com oZanguief vc dava a volta na tela e depois fazia o pilão
<mwallacesd> Só o Guile cortava esse tiltis que do zanguief de dar a volta na tela
<pauloolhos> dalcin
<pauloolhos> era fraquinho
<mwallacesd> Uga fire!
<pauloolhos> dalcin soltava fogo pela boca?
<mwallacesd> Sim, Era dificil passar ele, logo no final era ele, depois o Vega, depois o Sagat e por ultimo o Bizon
<mwallacesd> O barog vc dava perfect se ficasse abaixado no cantinho da tela dando chute leve
<mwallacesd> Sempre passava ele de perfect
<pauloolhos> Rasterinha
<mwallacesd> Esse mesmo
<pauloolhos> Agora vega quando dava aqueles quebra custela
<pauloolhos> o sangue ia tudo embora
<sistematico> Street Fighter eu nunca fui muito bom, mas no Mortal Kombat eu detonava.
<sistematico> Acho que sou uma geração anterior.
<mwallacesd> Não, lembra de Savage Ring, o carinha do Bulmeranque? Hayate?
<mwallacesd> O palhaço, a nicole
<pauloolhos> Gostava treet Fighter virei com uns 100 fichas
<mwallacesd> Tinha também o power stintic que tinha uma velhinha que soltava a dentadura
<mwallacesd> Hahahahaha
<mwallacesd> E obiamente Killer Istinct era dificil
<pauloolhos> hahahahahaha
<mwallacesd> Acho que tinha entre 8 e 12 anos
<mwallacesd> Hahahaha
<pauloolhos> Ai com uns tempos foi modificando
<mwallacesd> Saia da escola pra jogar
<mwallacesd> A vezes até cabulava as aulas
<mwallacesd> Toda a mulekada, vamos pro fliper eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
<mwallacesd> Pegando rabera no buzão
<mwallacesd> Hahahha
<mwallacesd> E carinho de rolemã
<mwallacesd> Putz, era um demonio!
<pauloolhos> Eu lembro que eu catava centavos pra da 5 centavos
<pauloolhos> eta epoca que comia o chinelo tudo
<pauloolhos> era o freio
<pauloolhos> kkkkkk
<mwallacesd> Pulava o muro atrás da escola pra robar goiaba hahahaha vixi perdia as haviana direto
<pauloolhos> acho que eu ganhava de um sabonete
<mwallacesd> Pow acho que rebentei uns trinta chinelo, minha mãe fica doida comingo
<pauloolhos> E quando agente saia pra caçar
<mwallacesd> Voltava todo ralado pra casa, sem chinelo, o carinho de rolemã quebrado
<mwallacesd> Mas era muito feliz
<mwallacesd> HAhahaha
<pauloolhos> pegava nada
<pauloolhos> pegava pardal
<pauloolhos> assava e mandava pra dentro
<mwallacesd> Hahahah puts estilingue de tripa de mico
<mwallacesd> pra matar passarinho
<mwallacesd> En toda minha infancia acho que só consegui matar 2 pardals com um estilingue
<pauloolhos> voce ja chegou a caçar joaninha
<pauloolhos> kkkk
<mwallacesd> Mas telha e as lampadas dos postes era de lei, sempre vinha reclamação
<mwallacesd> teu filho tava quebrando as lampadas do postes...
<pauloolhos> tinha as verdinhas
<mwallacesd> Teu filho quebrou minha telha
<pauloolhos> kkkkkkkkkk
<pauloolhos> boa
<pauloolhos> ai eles comecou a colocar uns proteção nas lampadas dos postes
<pauloolhos> voce ja pegou garaffao de vinho passava barbante com algo
<mwallacesd> Putz, caio  o um serviço aqui, deixa eu dar um olhadinha, volto já!
<pauloolhos> ok
<pauloolhos> pegava uns piabas no rio e fazia aquario
<mwallacesd> Nusso olha isso: http://tatiyants.com/intellij-idea-dark-theme/
<mwallacesd> Super nice!
<pauloolhos> Qual serviço caiu
<mwallacesd> Um serviço de um sistema que se chama DIP, document Import Processor
<mwallacesd> Mas foi erro do usuarios finais de ordens de compra, sempre manda algum detalhe de excel errado, as vez no formato da data (Mes dia ano) as vezes em uma celula  vazia
<mwallacesd> Esse programinha converte um excel em cvs e depois em texto e faz o upload de todos os arquivos de uma base de dados
<pauloolhos> bacana
<pauloolhos> resolvido?
<mwallacesd> Pra dentro do OnBase, as vezes são cargas minimas, tipo 250 arquivos e as vezes são 9.000 arquivos
<mwallacesd> Tá resolvido sim, coisa básica de Windows Server, foi um restart no serviço e já elvis tudo em funcionamento novamente
<pauloolhos> vamos implantar o bacula ai
<pauloolhos> ?
<pauloolhos> o que acha?
<jjvv> boa tarde a todos...
<pauloolhos> Boa Tarde!!!
<jjvv> estou pesquisando sobre utilização da easycap dc60 002 com zoneminder... é possível ?
<pauloolhos> desculpe
<pauloolhos> nao sei o que é
<pauloolhos>  easycap dc60 002 com zoneminder
<pauloolhos> vivendo e apredendo
<mwallacesd> Hmmm, tá dificil ein pauloolhos, aqui são contratos grandes, eu por exemplo sou Hyland, aqui temos pessoal do JD Edwards, Tecnicos de segundo nível da HP, pessoal do Citrix e outras ferramentas de grande porte
<mwallacesd> Tem que entrar com licitação
<jjvv> é uma placa de captura usb com 4 entradas video + 1 de áudio
<mwallacesd> E obviamente tem que ter empresa estabelecida ai no brasil e que possa legalmente exercer atividades no extrangeito, sáco porque tá dificil???
<jjvv> zoneminder é utilizado para gravação e disponibilizar imagens feitas por esses dispositivos de captura
<mwallacesd> Opa, to reiniciando o ubuntu, fiz umas modificações aqui já compiladinho... vamos ver no que a
<sistematico> jjvv, Zoneminder só tira fotos.
<sistematico> jjvv, Utilize o motion.
<sistematico> 1000x melhor.
<jjvv> ok sistematico, com relação ao uso do easycap em conjunto com esses 2 soft vc tem conhecimento de uso bem sucedido?
<sistematico> Não.
<sistematico> jjvv, Instalei mas acabei nem testando.
<sistematico> O ZoneMinder eu não consegui fazer funcionar, o motion eu testei apenas as *.jpg o *.avi eu não testei ainda.
<jjvv> sistematico, pauloolhos, obrigado e até mais.
<pauloolhos> jfaloww meu caro
<sistematico> De nada.
<mwallacesd> Vortei!!!
<mwallacesd> Protin, sistema redondin!!!
<pyro1> alguem sabe como faço pra fazer balanceamento de carga entre links ?
<moskvat> salve galera
<moskvat> deixa eu perguntar. alguém conhece algum programa para abrir projetos em DXF???
<moskvat> baixei um projeto nesse formato e não conheço nenhum programa no ubuntu que possa abrir.
<spiga> moskvat, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182557
<spiga> moskvat, acredito que o blender abra
<kayo> pyro1, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Load-balance-e-alta-disponibilidade-com-Bonding/ ?
<moskvat> spiga: valeu demais vou instalar
<spiga> de nada
<moskvat> wow nunca tinha visto esse programa eheheh
<moskvat> :-( num abre spiga
<spiga> :/
<spiga> moskvat, dxf e extensao do CAD certo.?
<moskvat> sim
<spiga> acredito que vc tera que instalar o autocad mesmo
<spiga> se quiser visualizar
<spiga> se o blender nao roda dxf nao sei nenhum outro programa para visualizar
<spiga> to vendo aki no google mas
<spiga> moskvat, emula ele via playonlinux
<moskvat> blz
<spiga> la ja vem os arquivo que precisa ser baixado... e fica mais facil do que instalar o autocad no wine limpo.
<Fisico> alguem me ajuda a configurar a internet no linux mint
<Fisico> wireless
<Fisico> num funciona
<jardelvdas> ola pessoal!
<jardelvdas> alguem pode ajudar? http://pastebin.com/fS6rNPNj
<Cesar_Augusto> jardelvdas: alguem pode ajudar? http://pastebin.com/fS6rNPNj    este erro é do que ?
<jardelvdas> Cesar_Augusto, apt-get update
<Cesar_Augusto> aham sim
<Cesar_Augusto> mas qual programa
<Cesar_Augusto> ou tem um agora que pega tudo
<justy_> boa tarde pessoa
<justy_> pessoas
<justy_> ^^
<justy_> desculpe ja sair perguntando
<justy_> mais to com duvida aqui
<Cesar_Augusto> jardelvdas:  já leu algo sobre http://ubuntued.info/mantenha-as-chaves-gpg-do-launchpad-sempre-actualizadas ...... é antigo ... mas
<justy_> instalei a nova versão do ubuntu 12.04
<justy_> só que ta problema quando instalo no hd, da pau no compiz
<justy_> e não abre o desktop
<justy_> alguem tem alguma dica
<jardelvdas> Cesar_Augusto, vou ler, http://pastebin.com/FBwctNGz
<Cesar_Augusto> jardelvdas:  hum vou ver
<Cesar_Augusto> justy_:  teu pc tem as configurações minimas para o SO né ? kkkkk
<Cesar_Augusto> como não instalei ainda a bagaça num pc real ... ando usando ele só via VM ... nem vi os problemas
<Cesar_Augusto> que andam dando aueuhauehe
<justy_> valeu pela atenção
<justy_> ^^
<justy_> olha só não vi os requisitos
<justy_> o pc é intel dual core
<justy_> não sei se é pau no chipset
<Cesar_Augusto> jardelvdas:  será que a porcaria não está off auheuhauehaehuae
<justy_> estranho naum dar pau no boot pelo cd
<Cesar_Augusto> justy_:  é linux é doidão
<justy_> o compiz é tipo pra habilitar recursos avançados de video certo?
<Cesar_Augusto> eu quando andava usando mais e larguei de mão ... deu pau do nada no openshot :D
<jardelvdas> Cesar_Augusto, off?
<Cesar_Augusto> justamente quando eu queria editar um video uaheuhae para um amigo/cliente :D
<justy_> até vga generico ja me ajudava
<Cesar_Augusto> jardelvdas:  sim o servidor kkkk
<justy_> só quero pro ponto de internet mesmo
<justy_> tem como habilitar tudo generico ?
<Cesar_Augusto> justy_:  é para efeitos , estilo o aero do windows ... coisa do tipo
<Cesar_Augusto> coisas****
<justy_> sei
<Cesar_Augusto> linux dá para fazer o que quiser :D
<jardelvdas> Cesar_Augusto, é possivel isso?
<Cesar_Augusto> jardelvdas:  sim
<jardelvdas> Cesar_Augusto, mas ja esta a mais de uma semana dando a mesma msg no final do update
<justy_> quando eu puxo crtl + alt + f1 da pau nos HZ
<justy_> aff
<Cesar_Augusto> jardelvdas:  as vezes os servidores principais ... ficam off ou ficavam ... dai a gente mudava para outros ali neste mesmo treco que tu está fuçando agora
<Cesar_Augusto> jardelvdas:  perai ... vou ver se acho alguma coisa ... tu já viu se a chave mudou ? ou coisas do tipo ?
<jardelvdas> Cesar_Augusto, sempre aparece essa NO_PUBKEY 7E492AAE24DF7CC4
<Cesar_Augusto> aham jardelvdas
<Cesar_Augusto> estou dando uma olhada aqui
<Cesar_Augusto> jardelvdas:  isto que tu fez ai ... tu fez como ? e para que ?
<Cesar_Augusto> tu adicionou os repositórios launchpad.net
<Cesar_Augusto> pois tu tenho uns tutorias no meu site aqui
<Cesar_Augusto> jardelvdas:  http://cesaraugustorodriguesdeoliveira.wordpress.com/2010/06/23/adicionar-repositorio-para-obter-vlc-mais-atualizado-no-ubuntu-10-04/
<Cesar_Augusto> pois jardelvdas qual respositório tu adicionou ? .... deles não entendi direito o pau
<jardelvdas> Cesar_Augusto, ps, eu nao sei qual foi que deu pau, isso que me quebro ao tentar resolver, la so mostra launch release
<justy_> alguem sabe me passar o atalho pra abrir o terminal do linux, desculpe a pergunta  noob ^^
<justy_> é q meu desktop naum ta abrindo
<Cesar_Augusto> vixe :( tanto tempo se usar , que esqueci
<Cesar_Augusto> perai justy_
<Cesar_Augusto> justy_:  CONTROL + ALT + T
<Cesar_Augusto> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/Atalho-Terminal/
<Cesar_Augusto> acho que é isto
<Cesar_Augusto> segundo eles
<Cesar_Augusto> vou até abrir o ubuntu aqui pra ver
<justy_> brigado caro desculpe te incomodar mesmo ^^
<justy_> "cara"
<justy_> ^^
<Cesar_Augusto> capaz tranquilo justy_ :D
<Cesar_Augusto> eheh
<justy_> puts naum abre mesmo
<justy_> ta fudid mesmo hauahauah
<Cesar_Augusto> é justy_ é isto mesmo no ubuntu 10.04
<Cesar_Augusto> CONTROL + ALT + T ?
<justy_> to afim de instalar um anterior pra ver se da o mesmo erro
<Cesar_Augusto> não abriu ?
<justy_> sim
<justy_> só consigo entra no login ctrl+alt+f7
<justy_> com t naum vai
<justy_> :<
<Cesar_Augusto> instala outras versões para ver se dá o mesmo problema ... procura também sobre erros desta versão ... pois deve ter falando... sempre tem :D
<justy_> injustiça da pau no compiz e naum entra nem modo generico hehehe
<justy_> vou fazer isso
<justy_> ^^
<justy_> brigado ae
<Cesar_Augusto> é :(
<Cesar_Augusto> ctrl+alt+f7   não abriu nada  no 10.04
<Cesar_Augusto> tu está dentro do SO ?
<Cesar_Augusto> pois eu este comando do CONTROL + ALT + T é estando dentro do sistema
<Cesar_Augusto> digo , tipo na area de trabalho
<Cesar_Augusto> sabe com o sistema iniciado
<justy_> sim
<justy_> ja to
<justy_> to vendo o wallpaper
<Cesar_Augusto> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ComandosBasicos
<justy_> da um erro de compiz
<justy_> e só aceita alguns comando
<Cesar_Augusto> hum
<justy_> por exemplo ctrl+alt+f1 da pau na taxa de atualização
<Cesar_Augusto> eu achei este jeito novo do ubuntu uma merda
<Cesar_Augusto> mas ...
<justy_> e nem da de ver o q aocntece
<justy_> vou tentar o f6
<justy_> putz
<justy_> taxa de atualização ¬¬
<justy_> durante o boot do linuz tem como acessar um menu de serviço?
<Cesar_Augusto> ctrl+alt+f1   vai para o terminal e o ctrl+alt+f7 volta para o ambiente gráfico
<Cesar_Augusto> justy_:  sim .. claro
<Cesar_Augusto> mas ... pode ser problema na tua iso .... que esteja ocasioando o problema
<Cesar_Augusto> mas ... se tu pode fazer... manda instalar de novo o sistema ... pode ter ocorrido algum erro ou sei lá
<Cesar_Augusto> tenta fazer o mais fácil e lógico primeiro
<justy_> pelo sintoma eu acho q é video
<justy_> ja sofri no passado com ubuntu
<Cesar_Augusto> pois eu no começo quando mexi no linux/ubuntu perdi muito tempo procurando .... mesmo sabendo que coisas simples poderiam resolver :D
<Cesar_Augusto> justy_:  hum
<Cesar_Augusto> imcompatibilidade é fogo
<Cesar_Augusto> incompatibilidade********
<justy_> me lembro pra habilita aquele tal de ruby com cubo e firulas como apanhei
<Cesar_Augusto> errei  M vai antes de P e B eheeh
<justy_> se não for incomodo pode me passar o atalho pro menu de boot do linux
<Cesar_Augusto> perai vou catar aqui
<justy_> não encontrei essa informação nos comandos basicos
<Cesar_Augusto> shift justy_ abre um bagulho ali
<Cesar_Augusto> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/user-forgottenpassword.html#reset-password-grub2
<justy_> valeu
<justy_> @_@
<Fisico> Cesar_Augusto:  pode me dar uma mão aqui em 2 problemas?
<Fisico> ou alguem
<Cesar_Augusto> Fisico:  seu souber algo aueuahe kkk pode perguntar
<Cesar_Augusto> pois se alguém souber ... vai responder :D
<Fisico> opa
<Fisico> Cesar_Augusto:  então
<Cesar_Augusto> se eu***
<Fisico> quando eu vou atualizar o meu linux mint,  tanto pelo  mint update quanto  pelo apt ele dá um erro de arquivo q não pode ser encontrado na
<Fisico> pasta var/lib/apt
<Fisico> eu tentei até remover o arquivo q ele diz, www.getautomatix
<Fisico> e nada, o arquivo até volta
<Fisico> e nunca consigo atualizar o mint
<Fisico> o q faço?
<Cesar_Augusto> não faço idéia do que pode ser , procurou no google
<Fisico> Cesar_Augusto:  procurei e nada
<Fisico> num acho nada
<Fisico> Cesar_Augusto:  olha o erro : Erro GPG: http://www.getautomatix.com feisty InRelease: File /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/www.getautomatix.com_apt_dists_feisty_InRelease doesn't start with a clearsigned messageFalhou ao buscar gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/www.getautomatix.com_apt_dists_feisty_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Encountered a section with no Package: header Falhou ao buscar gzip:/var/lib/ap
<justy_> jesus ta no meu lado vamo ver se a versão 11.10 resolve ta mais estavel heheheh
<justy_> XD
<Cesar_Augusto> hehe
<mwallacesd> Putz, montando meu primeiro Workflow no OnBase com alguns VBScripts... A merda esta que é sobre um sistema já existente! Odeio trabalhar em algo onde vários já meteram a mão.
<mwallacesd> Isso é que nem puteir* comer por ultimo a a sexoservidora que todo mundo já comeu!!!
<mwallacesd> AFF!!!
<mwallacesd> Isso quebra as pernas...
<kayo> pois eu ja sou do tipo oposto
<kayo> qto mais baguncado
<kayo> melhor ainda
<mwallacesd> kkkkk fala sério kayo
<kayo> serio po, me amarro pq gosto de performance, ai geralmente tem mtos detalhes bestas q a gente vai mexendo e o sistema vai melhorando
<Hertz> kayo, nada melhor do que a sensação de salvar a coisa toda :D
<kayo> é isso ai
<mwallacesd> Não cara, tipo em um workflow que rodava em um cliente local e agora passa a rodar em Web e cliente local então você somente adiciona uma condição que pergunta se a conexão vem de um cliente local ou de cliente web.
<mwallacesd> Então, era um script agora são dois, e indentificar o nomes dos scripts do outro para para poder agregar os meus, isso chato
<mwallacesd> Porque depende da forma organizacional de cada um para que a estética esteja bem pra quem vem de fora
<mwallacesd> Mais parece que os caras fazem justamente pra que não se entenda nada...
<mwallacesd> É isso Kayo
<mwallacesd> O Kayo vazou....
<mwallacesd> Cliente FTP estandár do Ubuntu, qual é o mais usado?
<Joao_W> opa e ai
<mwallacesd> Boa tarde.
<darouca> mwallacesd, Filezilla
<mwallacesd> Opa já to instalando aqui darouca
<mwallacesd> vlw
<mwallacesd> To vazando, time to go home!!!
<mwallacesd> Fui
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-17
<sistematico> Olá ameguenhos.
<ilss> boa madrugada :)
<ewerton> Nome de um software de gravação de vídeo para Ubuntu?
<sistematico> WebCam ou algo assim?
<sistematico> Cheese, PiTiVi, Mplayer.
<ewerton> não, quero que capture minha tela, gravar videos da minha tela, entendeu?
<sistematico> ewerton: xvidcap, istanbul entre outros.
<sistematico> ewerton: Procure por "Ubuntu ScreenCast" no Google ou DuckDuckGo.
<sistematico> Yandex.com sejá lá o que você use.
<ewerton> vou ver, obrigado
<sistematico> Nada..
<sistematico> ilss: Descuidei um pouco, lotou de SPAM no fórum :\
<sistematico> Malditos.
<servidor> OLa
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Bom Dia!!!
<mwallacesd> Hello fellows!
<mwallacesd> Hello dudies!!!
<mwallacesd> What's up MoFos!!!
<mwallacesd> =P
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal, beleza! Bom dia!!!!
<pauloolhos> Bom dia!!!
<pauloolhos> mwallacesd: como estas?
<pauloolhos> i
<pauloolhos> mwallacesd:
<mwallacesd> Hahah a toda madre pauloolhos, la neta bien chingón!!!
<mwallacesd> Hahahaha
<mwallacesd> Estoy re-bien!
<mwallacesd> Y tu, que cuentas?
<mwallacesd> É isso meu caro, dominar minimo 3 idiomas para existir, co-existir e triunfar no mercado de trabalho.
<pauloolhos> não é facil
<mwallacesd> É verdade pauloolhos, não é nada fácil.
<mwallacesd> Mas é o plus que vai fazer a diferença entre o mestrado que só fala portugués e o técnico que fala 3 idiomas, quem vai poder atender o clientes externos e visitar outros países??? Obiviamente que sabe mais idiomas porque nessas horas o diplama de doutor, mestrado não vale nada se não sabe falar.
<pauloolhos> com conrdo com voce
<pauloolhos> quais voce fala ?
<Hertz>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
<Hertz>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
<Hertz>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
<Hertz>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
<Hertz>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
<spiga> vali levar ban em 1. 2. 3 agora
<mwallacesd> Hahaha cade o ban do Hertz ?
<mwallacesd> Hahahaha
<Hertz> mal
<mwallacesd> Eu falo português, meu idioma nativo, falo español e english tipo 100%, 100% e 90%
<Hertz> não vi que tava qui e joguei coisa em cima do teclado
<kayo> sei
<pauloolhos> Para implementar um servidor qual S.O voces indicam
<pauloolhos> CentOS ou Debian?
<mwallacesd> Vixi cara, isso depende, Debian é muito usado mas se vc for o cara pode configurar até um Windows 98 como servidor hahahaha
<mwallacesd> Eu falo porque existem maquinas rodando serviços de produção em Windows 98
<mwallacesd> Mas em ambiente linux qualquer um, tudo depende do que vai fazer e como é configurado
<mwallacesd> Tenho um FreeBSD 5.3 em um pentium 233mmx com 64MB de RAM (EDO) um HD de 4 GB rodando
<pauloolhos> Servidor de Backuo
<pauloolhos> Servidor de Backup
<pauloolhos> Bacula
<mwallacesd> neste caso, depende de você mesmo. Eu recomendo fortemente Debian, mas um Slackware, inclusive um Ubuntu Server funfa
<mwallacesd> Só tem que deixar redodinho
<pauloolhos> Assim
<pauloolhos> estou utilizando debian
<mwallacesd> Até um adios Linux com Kernel 2.4 faz esse trabalho.
<pauloolhos> Devido a facilidade de documentação.
<pauloolhos> DEB
<mwallacesd> Esta mais que bom o Debian
<mwallacesd> Inclusive tenho um Debian Sarge rodando até hoje em minimal. Shell e varios programinhas em modo texto
<mwallacesd> Em um PIII 500
<pauloolhos> Sistema Operacional que utiliza RPM que envolve o bacula
<pauloolhos> A falta de documentação prevalece.
<mwallacesd> O pessoal fala que quem gosta de velharia usa Slackware, mas não é bem assim. Slackware manda bem em varios pontos.
<mwallacesd> Usei o Red Hat 9.0 em algum momento e depois o Fedora 2.0 mas nem sei como esta atualmente.
<pauloolhos> poucos administradores ja vi utilizar Slackware
<mwallacesd> Eu já vi varios, inclusive em empresas importantes
<mwallacesd> Mas obviamente Debian predomina em varias questões de Servidor.
<pauloolhos> Uma distribuição dificil de domar
<mwallacesd> De todas as formas insisto, quase todas as distro funcionam igualmente
<pauloolhos> Acho que é a questao de infinade
<mwallacesd> exatamente...
<pauloolhos> Tem administradores que adoram Centos e não gosta do Debian
<mwallacesd> Tipo se já domina uma distro vai fundo joga seus projetos nela
<pauloolhos> Tem administradores que gosta do slack e odeia todas as outras
<mwallacesd> Já vi servidor com o DSL Linux instalado em maquininha mixuruca... Obviamente não era sistema produção crítica
<pauloolhos> como você mesmo disse a panela é a mesma ... os ingredientes que depende do administrador.
<mwallacesd> Isso ai.
<mwallacesd> Já vi gente que aprendeu em Debian e prefere Ubuntu
<mwallacesd> E ja vi gente que aprendeu em ubuntu mas usa Slackware sem grafico algum...
<mwallacesd> Tudo depende do administrador, fase 1, discovery, fase 2 design, fase test and produccion
<mwallacesd> Sem importar a distro, vai fundo
<kayo> pauloolhos, respondendo sua pergunta inicial la em cima
<kayo> se segurança fosse um ponto importante
<kayo> debian (para mim)
<kayo> se nao, centos.
<pauloolhos> Ok
<pauloolhos> Foi implementado o servidor vocês acham interessante .... Fazer o servidor carregar e ficar so na tela modo texto
<pauloolhos> ou deixar modo grafico
<kayo> servidor é por natureza
<kayo> modo texto
<pauloolhos> deeixar aquele desenho do pinguim
<kayo> ah, aí é com vc uai
<rispeIRC> Boa tarde, pessoal alguém sabe algo a respeito do porque o fan/cooler do notebook fica tão acelerado utilizando o ubuntu 12.04? Será se alguém ai já passou por algo parecido? Eu posso prover outras informações caso necessário.
<rispeIRC> root@Inspiron-N4110:~# sensors acpitz-virtual-0 Adapter: Virtual device temp1:        +54.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C) temp2:        +54.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)  coretemp-isa-0000 Adapter: ISA adapter Physical id 0:  +54.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C) Core 0:         +52.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C) Core 1:         +53.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)  radeon-pci-0100 Adapter: PCI adapter temp1:   
<pauloolhos> Tem que chamar a brigada de incendio
<pauloolhos> corpo de bombeiros..
<pauloolhos> Brincadeira....
<rispeIRC> hehe, é mas ta brabo aqui
<rispeIRC> o barulho ta incomodando um pouco
<rispeIRC> é somente isso que ta me atrapalhando no sistema agora, já desativei o uso do module da ATI 6400 M
<rispeIRC> mas tem alguma coisa errada aqui
<pauloolhos> cara tem que fazer uma anlise
<pauloolhos> antes de voce instalar estava assim
<rispeIRC> Seguinte: Quando eu estava utilizando o driver proprietario não estava tão barulhento assim, mas estava travando a máquina com o uso, dando alguns paus, principalmente se eu conectasse um monitor extra. Desabilitei o uso desse driver e ficou tudo normal. De repente o cooler passou a funcionar mais acelerado. A única coisa que eu fiz foi habilitar wobbly windows no compiz, mas até já tirei...
<rispeIRC> como estão suas temperaturas ai paulo?
<pauloolhos> deixe me ver
<pauloolhos> tem que instalar algum aplicativo
<rispeIRC> lm-sensors
<rispeIRC> é o nome do aplicativo
<Hertz> rispeIRC, dá uma conferida na BIOS do seu note se não tem alguma configuração que está mantendo o cooler sempre ligado
<kayo> qual teu processador?
<pauloolhos> i3
<pauloolhos> e o seu
<rispeIRC> Hum... irei fazer isso, mas ela não era pra regular isso automaticamente? As temperaturas de cpu me parecem normais, mas a do vídeo, 64,5 C, eu só estou navegando num browser e aqui
<rispeIRC> não ta um pouco alta?
<mwallacesd> Concordo plenamente com o kayo quando diz "É por natureza modo texto" !!!
<mwallacesd> Em quesito de servidores
<rispeIRC> root@Inspiron-N4110:~# lscpu Architecture:          x86_64 CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit Byte Order:            Little Endian CPU(s):                4 On-line CPU(s) list:   0-3 Thread(s) per core:    2 Core(s) per socket:    2 Socket(s):             1 NUMA node(s):          1 Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel CPU family:            6 Model:                 42 Stepping:              7 CPU MHz:               800.000 Bo
<mwallacesd> Obviamente em ambiente Unix-Like, Windows não conta né
<kayo> to perguntando o processador do rispeIRC
<kayo> qual é?
<rispeIRC> i5
<kayo> saquei
<pauloolhos> é uma maquina
<kayo> o teu processador tem um chip grafico embutido
<kayo> intel 3000 ou 4000, dependendo da geracao
<rispeIRC> hummmm, te digo já pera ai
<kayo> e a tua placa mae deve ter outro. o sistema geralmente tem que fazer essa troca, mas no linux isso nao esta mto bem adaptado ainda
<kayo> entao isso acontece normalmente. comigo é assim tbm
<kayo> o q vc pode é ativar o intel 3000 e curtir algo mais 'frio'
<kernel> qual o comando que atualiza a lista dos repositorios de uma distribuição Debian?
<kayo> so que aqui eu tomo uma serie de cuidados, eu tenho uma base com cooler, essas coisas
<kayo> meu processador normalmente fica a 54 e as vezes o cooler desliga. mas comum ter ele funcionando no minimo
<rispeIRC> i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30 GHz x 4
<kayo> 3a geracao
<rispeIRC> eu acho que é a geração 2 esse bixo
<kayo> nao é 3a
<kayo> alias é 2a mesmo
<rispeIRC> é? hum
<kayo> procure como habilitar o intel 3000 como chip grafico principal
<kayo> vc vai ter melhoras quanto ao calor
<rispeIRC> pois é , aqui em additional drivers eu já desabilitei qualquer uso de driver proprietário. Isso quer dizer que eu estou usando a ATI 6400M sem o driver proprietário ou não estou usando e estou usando a on-board digamos assim?
<rispeIRC> Segue ai um lspci da máquina:
<rispeIRC> lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Ch
<rispeIRC> Eu vou estudar mais ai e depois tento voltar com a resposta, obrigado ai a todos que deram algum pitaco!
<wendel> olá, boa tarde
<wendel> por gentileza, preciso de uma ajuda a respeito de infraestrutura com diskless
<wendel> com ubuntu 10.04
<wendel> estou com uma intermitencias , hora a diskless sobe, ou outras vezes não, a parte que fica parada é esta:
<wendel> " Can't open /tmp/net-eth0.conf"
<wendel> e depois da kernel panic
<latinotux> boa tarde pessoal
<iniciante> stou com dificuldades sempre que tento usar o apt-get aparece esse erro E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<iniciante> E: Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), outro processo está a utilizá-lo?
<iniciante> me ajudem ;;
<pauloolhos> iniciante:
<pauloolhos> Qual distribuicao?
<iniciante> 12.04 ubuntu
<iniciante> 64bits
<pauloolhos> esse erro é porque o ubuntu esta fazendo alguma instalação e voce nao sabe
<pauloolhos> Pode ser que ele esteja atualizando
<pauloolhos> ai voce tenta instalar e da esse erro
<pauloolhos> tem que ser 1 de cada vez.
<MrBoss> iniciante, sudo apt-get ?
<pauloolhos> ok
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-18
<pibarnas> alô
<linusBD> boa noite pessoal! sempre q tento criar um pendrive de boot, seja pelo unetbootin, seja pelo sudo dd if= (...) ele diz "Missing operating system" quando mando bootar pelo pendrive, algu
<linusBD> alguém já teve o mesmo problema?
<Pskol> windows xp?
<pauloolhos> humm
<linusBD> o unetbootin eu tentei pelo Mac e o 'dd' pelo Ubuntu mesmo
<linusBD> eu quero reinstala-lo
<Pskol> dd so funciona se for imagem IMG
<linusBD> ah, então por isso!
<linusBD> eu baixei a ISO
<Pskol> windows xp nao da boot com o unetbootin
<Pskol> vc tem q arruma outro programa
<linusBD> entendo...
<Pskol> tem um lesgal mas eh pra windows
<Pskol> :s
<linusBD> bem, vou tentar baixar uma IMG e criar o boot no pendrive com o DD
<linusBD> obrigado, Pskol
<Pskol> imagem de que q eh?
<linusBD> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Pskol> hmm, o ubuntu deveria ter funcionado..
<Pskol> mesmo com iso, com o unetbootin
<Pskol> vc formatou em fat32?
<Pskol> o pendrive
<linusBD> sim
<Guest19582> p
<Day> oláa
<Day> oláa
<tortuguito> [root@localhost ~]# mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<tortuguito> mkdosfs 3.0.9 (31 Jan 2010)
<tortuguito> mkdosfs: unable to open /dev/sdb1
<tortuguito> [root@localhost ~]#
<tortuguito> alguem pode me ajudar?
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<MarconM> opa bom dia
<MarconM> semeion, veio biruta responde
<Looked> Bom dia pessoal
<MarconM> bom dia
<pauloolhos> oi
<iniciante> pessoal estava atualizando o kernel e travou o sistema dai ttive que logar denovo so que depois disso toda vez que vou usar o apt-get aparece essa mensagem :/home/leandro# apt-get install xpdf
<iniciante> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<iniciante> E: Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), outro processo está a utilizá-lo?
<iniciante> e dai nao sai..
<MarconM> iniciante,
<MarconM> reinicia e tennta
<MarconM> sudo apt-get install -f xpdf
<Looked> quando o mouse usb para de funcionar alguém sabe o que posso fazer para arrumar?
<mwallacesd> Eu desconecto e reconecto e funciona
<mwallacesd> A entrada USB onde conecto o RATO ta meio aberta e as vezes da problema
<Looked> bah
<Looked> mesmo assim não funciona aqui
<Looked> o mouse acende a luz
<Looked> e quando digito lsusb ele aparece
<Looked> mas não consigo mexer nele no meu ubuntu
<mwallacesd> Looked, http://www.hardware.com.br/dicas/resolvendo-problemas-hardware-linux.html
<Looked> vou ver aqui
<Looked> bah, recompilar o código do kernel
<Looked> vai que eu faço alguma besteira e da um erro :S
<Looked> acho que vou ficar no touchpad mesmo rsrs
<Hertz> iniciante, resolveu?
<Val> e AI PESSOAL bom dia pra todos
<MarconM> Hertz,
<MarconM> e ae
<MarconM> blz
<Hertz> iniciante,
<iniciante> oi
<Hertz> vc esta no meio de um apt-get ai a máquina travou vc reiniciou e ele não deixa mais vc usar?
<iniciante> sim
<Hertz> iniciante, vai no terminal e digita
<Hertz> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<pauloolhos> Hertz
<Hertz> depois tenta usar o apt-get denovo
<Hertz> MarconM, suave man o/ e vc?
<pauloolhos> Hertz: Ele estava fazendo atualização do kernel
<pauloolhos> A maquina travou porque a placa de video dele é Nvidia
<MarconM> Hertz, tranquilo terminando de configurar o xmonad + OpenBSD
<iniciante> E: O dpkg foi interrompido, para corrigir o problema tem de correr manualmente 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<mwallacesd> Ae, bom dia/tarde
<iniciante>  
<MarconM> mwallacesd, e ae
<iniciante> agora de u isso
<mwallacesd> Opa MarconM
<pauloolhos> Imcompat
<Hertz> iniciante,roda esse comando que ele te deu
<MarconM> Hertz, http://imagebin.org/221274
<kernel> faz o que ele pedi iniciante
<pauloolhos> imcompatibilidade
<kernel> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pauloolhos> Parace
<iniciante> estaprocessando
<kernel> ele vai criar uma nova configuração iniciante ;)
<mwallacesd> Alguém aqui já testou a GUI do mp3gain, funciona? (easymp3gain-gtk)
<iniciante> ainda esta processando
<Hertz> MarconM, tu vai acabar me arrastando pro OpenBSD desse jeito :x
<MarconM> aeuhuhua
<iniciante> parece que travoou..
<iniciante> ta ele reconfigurou,dai desse esse comando ele me disse isso
<iniciante>  sudo apt-get install -f xpdf
<iniciante> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<iniciante> Construindo árvore de dependências
<iniciante> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<iniciante> xpdf já é a versão mais nova.
<iniciante> Você deve querer executar 'apt-get -f install' para corrigí-los:
<iniciante> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:
<iniciante>  linux-image-generic : Depende: linux-image-3.2.0-27-generic mas não será instalado
<iniciante> E: Dependências desencontradas. Tente 'apt-get -f install' sem nenhum pacote (ou especifique uma solução).
<iniciante> :/home/leandro# apt-get -f install
<iniciante> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<iniciante> Construindo árvore de dependências
<iniciante> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<iniciante> Corrigindo dependências... Pronto
<iniciante> Os pacotes extra a seguir serão instalados:
<iniciante>   linux-image-3.2.0-27-generic
<iniciante> Pacotes sugeridos:
<iniciante>   fdutils linux-doc-3.2.0 linux-source-3.2.0 linux-tools
<iniciante> Os NOVOS pacotes a seguir serão instalados:
<iniciante>   linux-image-3.2.0-27-generic
<iniciante> 0 pacotes atualizados, 1 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 99 não atualizados.
<iniciante> 3 pacotes não totalmente instalados ou removidos.
<iniciante> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<iniciante> E: Impossível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório /var/cache/apt/archives/
<mwallacesd> Ae, alguém aqui já testou a GUI do mp3gain, funciona no Ubuntu 12.04? (easymp3gain-gtk)
<Hertz> iniciante, que distro vc está usando?
<ademar_> Anyone know what happened with the repositories of ubuntu 9.04?
<mwallacesd> What is the error ademar_ , show it to us
<ademar_> speak in Portuguese?
<ademar_> ?
<mwallacesd> WTF with you bicht! Why you are asked in english???
<mwallacesd> Pra não perder o tempo com palhaçadas, troca pra 12.04
<ademar_> to sem essa possibilidade
<ademar_> existe algum metodo para fazer funcionar com essa versao antiga
<iniciante> ubuntu 12.04 64 bits
<mwallacesd> Opa atualizações em andamente, firefox e thunderbird
<ademar_> Boa tarde pessoal, reformulando minha pergunta, eu to com problemas no repositorios do ubuntu 9.04 e 7.04 tem algum que eu possa instalar os meu pacotes necessario sem precisar fazer o upgrade ?
<mwallacesd> Ae, eu dou um lspci -nn | grep VGA
<mwallacesd> Aqui e sai:
<mwallacesd> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:27a2] (rev 03)
<mwallacesd> Eu preciso instalar  sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver???
<mwallacesd> O que vocês recomendam????
<mwallacesd> Anyone else?
<mwallacesd> Hahahaha
<mwallacesd> Ae, quem ta usando 12.04 aqui?
<mwallacesd> Tem como dar um mãozinha preciso fazer um teste para identificar se o problema esta no pacote ou na minha maquina
<mwallacesd> Algum samaritano????
<mwallacesd> Então?
<mwallacesd> Tem alguém ai?
<mwallacesd> Cri ....             Cri....
<mwallacesd> E ae Rudolf, blz?
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: tudo certo
<an0n> Com um hd de 80 gb e 1gb de ram para utilizar windows e linux o que seria mais indicado. Dual boot ou virtualizar o linux no windows visto que o windows reconhece todo o hardware? No hd seria melhor instalar o sistema operacional em todo ou criar duas partições?
<MarconM> an0n, vai de vagar ae
<MarconM> an0n, bom ... o ubuntu deve rodar legal com 1gb de ram ... mas tem que usar o unity 2d
<MarconM> agora o windows depende qual voce quer colocar se for o 7 ultimate com ctz vai travar bastante
<an0n> MarconM: xp
<MarconM> vai depender se voce tem processador bom a memoria é ddr3 1333
<MarconM> se tem plca de video
<MarconM> an0n, entao roda de boa sim
<an0n> MarconM: Seria interessante instalar em todo o hd ou criar duas partiçoes C e D?
<MarconM> an0n, olha eu sempre crio duas partições, mas como o HD é pequeno nao sei
<MarconM> depende para que voce vai usar
<MarconM> se for soh para net, trabalhos e afins
<MarconM> coloca debian ou ubuntu msm
<an0n> Qual a probabilidade de passar vírus de uma particao ntfs para outra ntfs?
<MarconM> cara nao sei se quer saber mais de windows, #windows
<MarconM> aqui é soh ubuntu
<MarconM> an0n, depende do virus
<ademar_> boa tarde!
<MarconM> boa tarde
<an0n> sim
<ademar_> estou com problema aqui com iptables
<Rudolf> an0n: nao passa de ntfs para ntfs pelo linux
<ademar_> eu fiz um compartilhamento masquerade
<an0n> Rudolf: MInha ideia era virtualizar o linux
<MarconM> an0n, com isso de ram vai ficar lento demais
<MarconM> usa dualboot
<MarconM> é melhor
<ademar_> porem quero abrir umas portas e não consigo
<an0n> Rudolf: Como o xp reconhece todo o hardware eu estava pensando em instalar ele como hospedeiro e o linux como guest
<Rudolf> an0n: ok, boa sorte
<MarconM> Rudolf, eae como que ta
<an0n> Rudolf: Então me veio uma dúvida
<Rudolf> MarconM: bem
<MarconM> mwallacesd, deu certo la a parada do script para ""
<ademar_> meu firewall funcionando
<an0n> Rudolf: Se instalo o xp em todo hd de 80 gb ou crio duas particoes C e D?
<ademar_> #!/bin/bash echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward sysctl -p iptables -F INPUT iptables -F OUTPUT iptables -F POSTROUTING -t nat iptables -F PREROUTING -t nat  #aberta a conaxao iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT iptables -A INPUT -i lo -s 0/0 -d 0/0 -j ACCEPT iptables -A OUTPUT -o lo -s 0/0 -d 0/0 -j ACCEPT   #mascarando a rede e redirecionando porta 80 iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -s 192.168.1.111/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE iptables -A 
<Rudolf> an0n: cara, sua duvida é de windows
<Rudolf> an0n: e sim, NO WINDOWS virus pula de C para D
<Rudolf> an0n: eu recomendo fazer sempre uma partição de backup
<Rudolf> an0n: 20G sistema (C), 60G backup, arquivos, etc (D)
<an0n> Rudolf: obrigado
<ademar_> eu estou no canal errado ?
<ademar_> gente
<moskvat> quem eh radio69 putz que merda
<Rudolf> moskvat: bot
<moskvat> como bloqueia isso
<Rudolf> moskvat: /ignore
<ademar_> precisando de ajuda com iptables
<ademar_> help
<moskvat> nao sou operador do canal :-/
<ademar_> affs !
<moskvat> ademar_: qual problema
<moskvat> ?
<Rudolf> moskvat: por isso, use /ignore em qualquer nick que te incomode
<mwallacesd> MarconM, claro pow, e foi bem simples. Primeiro converter o arquivo com unix2dos, depois com o VI
<MarconM> mwallacesd, que massa entao acabou nem usando regex
<mwallacesd> nem, primeiro foram ideias em shellscript logo em pyton mas o bom e velho VI foi suficiente!
<mwallacesd> Inclusive com o SED (que adiciona as aspas duplas em todas as palavras) conseugui resolver outro tema de outra base igualmente grande, 8000 entradas...
<mwallacesd> Ta ai cara:
<mwallacesd> sed 's/\b/"/g' arquivo_teste_com_sed_.txt
<mwallacesd> E pro VI é isso aqui:
<mwallacesd> :%s/,/","/g   DEPOIS :%s/^/"/ E POR ULTIMO :%s/$/"/
<mwallacesd> To buscando estas mesmas alternativas no EMACS se é que tem...
<MarconM> mwallacesd, opa eu adoro emacs
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> soh uso ele
<mwallacesd> Então você é o cara MarconM , me diz ai rapaz tem o não tem uma substituição desse estilo no emacs
<mwallacesd> Tipo adiciona pramim aspas no inicio, agora adiciona as no final, como funciona?
<mwallacesd> Vou ser sincero NUNCA abri o EMACS
<mwallacesd> Quero aprender
<Canis_Lupus> Oi Pessoal
<MarconM> mwallacesd,
<MarconM> eu te ajudo sim, mas fica online ae eu tenho que sair agora
<MarconM> mas eu volto em no maximo 1 hora
<MarconM> blz
<Canis_Lupus> Tenho um problema. Há aí alguem disposto a me ajudar?
<MarconM> Canis_Lupus, diga
<Canis_Lupus> Tenho uma PCI to USB 4 + 1 Port Card que não funciona no Ubuntu
<Canis_Lupus> Chipset da VIA
 * MarconM saindo ... ja volta
<mwallacesd> Ok
<Canis_Lupus> TENHO UM PROBLEMA. ALGUÉM PODE ME AJUDAR?
<kayo_> Canis_Lupus, por regra geral
<kayo_> e mundial
<kayo_> do irc
<kayo_> vc nao pede ajuda dessa forma
<kayo_> vc ja deve ir falando seu problema
<Canis_Lupus> Continue
<kayo_> 'oh, estou tendo isso e aquilo e nao sei como resolver'
<Canis_Lupus> ok
<Canis_Lupus> desculpa-me
<kayo_> tranquilo
<Canis_Lupus> Tenho uma PCI to USB 4 + 1 Port Card com chipset da VIA que não é reconhecida no Ubuntu. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Canis_Lupus> Luisa0_, Tenho uma PCI to USB 4 + 1 Port Card com chipset da VIA que não é reconhecida no Ubuntu. Pode me ajudar?
<caliandra> oi! sou nova aqui, tenho um problema para instalar java no meu computador, alguem me pode ajudar?
<Rudolf> caliandra: qual problema?
<Linux> ola Pessoal
<Linux> tem alguém disposto a conversar?
<Rudolf> Linux: sobre?
<xGrind> Linux, falae
<Linux> é meu 1° contato com Irc eu nunca usei
<Linux> sempre ouvi falar mas nunca tinha usado
<Linux> pq me diziem que era muito complicado
<Linux> ca entre nos não achei nada complicado
<Linux> é facil de usar
<kayo_> sim
<kayo_> bem vindo
<Linux> obrigado
<Linux> aqui vc tratam de que assunto?
<Linux> vcs
<kayo_> a conversa flui naturalmente, qualquer coisa pode cair na malha do assunto
 * acris achava que o tema do canal era ubuntu... :D
<Linux> me diz uma coisa, me falaram de da pra baixar arquivos pelo Irc, isso procede?
<Linux> ?
<Rudolf> acris: heuheiuehiuehieuieuh
<Rudolf> Linux: /dcc get
<Rudolf> Linux: /dcc send
<Rudolf> Linux: /help dcc
<kayo_> da sim
<Rudolf> Linux: só tome cuidado com a origem
<kayo_> mas faz anos q eu nao faco isso
<kayo_> eu tinha ate esquecido
<kayo_> antigamente irc era um bom meio para se baixar mp3
<kayo_> hoje nao mais
<Linux> são esse os parametros para baixar ou envir arquivos
<Rudolf> Linux: /help dcc
<Rudolf> já saiu?
<xGrind> de quem é essa porra de Radio69 ???? ¬¬
<kayo_> hehehe
<kayo_> scoop script
<xGrind> daki a poko isso aki ta igual virtualife
<kayo_> tira do tumulo nao
<Rudolf> eu me candidato a op
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuehieuhe
<xGrind> se o xchat fosse igual o mirc e desse pra criar scripts faceis nele, ou tivesse uma versao do mirc pro linux, eu faria um antispam :D
<xGrind> toda hr q entro aki aparece esse bot no pvt. coisa idiota
<kayo_> po
<kayo_> pior que da
<kayo_> o xchat usa perl
<kayo_> para fazer esses modulos
<xGrind> nao sei perl
<xGrind> só sabia mirc scripting :D
<kayo_> mirc scripting é o msm que tcl
<kayo_> tcl é primo de perl
<kayo_> vc ta no pareo ainda
<Rudolf> xGrind: use o /ignore
<Rudolf> xGrind: nem precisa de antispam
<xGrind> Rudolf, nao adianta. ja fiz isso varias vezes
<Rudolf> xGrind: tá fazendo errado
<moskvat> xGrind: funciona executei e parou o bot ehehe
<moskvat> xGrind: usei assim: / ignore *!*@* Radio69
<moskvat> espero não ter feito errado ahuahuaha
<xGrind> moskvat, vlw :D
<moskvat> xGrind: detalhe executei dentro do pvt Radio69
<moskvat> vou nessa fui!!!!
<xGrind> ignore radio69!*@* all
<Maninho> hauhauahauhauhauau
<Maninho> radio69 tenso hauahua
<sistematico> <Radio69>  Radio 69  - A Radio Que Toca Gostoso em voce! Site: www.Radio69.tk Patrocinio: LinuxTeam »¡« Scøøp Script 2004 »!«
<sistematico> Que porra é essa véio?
<sistematico> Só pode ser zuera.
<Maninho> é a radio 69 lol srr
<sistematico> Radio69: Amiguinho, se não quiser tomar um K-Line eu sugiro desligar esse lixo o mais rápido possível.
<sistematico> Radio69: Ou tu acha que a aqui é a BrasNET?
<mwallacesd> Brasnet kkKkkKK
<mwallacesd> Negros tempos
<Maninho> IdleOne, please lock the nick Radio69 it is a spam bot, thx
<sistematico> Ah!
<sistematico> É sacanagem...
<Maninho> thx IdleOne :)
<IdleOne> welcome, thank you.
<Maninho> :-D
<sistematico> IdleOne: Thank you.
<Maninho> simples assim XD
<xGrind> gracias :D
<Maninho> \o/
<Say> Maninho, preciso de uma bnc =~~ baniram a freenode ¬¬
<Maninho> Say, oi querida, provisório meu data center esta com problema, dai deixo no pc mesmo kkkkkk
<Say> pode ser ^.~
<Maninho> Say, pvt IP PORTO USER:SENHA
<Say> quem ligou o nick do Andre_Gondim?
<Say> q tortura isso
<xuxuco> alguem ja rodou shoutcast 2?
<Say> já
<xuxuco> Say tu ja rodou o 2?
<Maninho> Say, mas saca ae esta bnc esta em um link podre então pode cair direto hauahuahauhau
<xuxuco> eu nao to sabendo
<xuxuco> configurar
<xuxuco> rola de me dar 1 help?
<xuxuco> esse 2 é mo complexo tem varias .conf
<xuxuco> entendi nadegas
<xuxuco> rodei mais ele nao manda o audio
<xuxuco> kk
<Say> deve ser o codec verifica.
<Say> preciso preparar os relatorios tchau
<Say> vlw Maninho
<xuxuco> Say
<xuxuco> q codec?
<xuxuco> tenke instalar o aa.c
<xuxuco> .acc
<xuxuco> na maquina?
<Maninho> -*status- *** patricia detached (gone: ::1)
<Maninho> ela se foi
<Maninho> xuxuco, diz ae, esta rodando de que forma?
<xuxuco> Maninho
<xuxuco> vc ja rodou shoutcast 2?
<Maninho> ja rodei no windows
<Maninho> ¬¬
<xuxuco> tem
<xuxuco> varios arquivos de conf
<xuxuco> no 2
<xuxuco> certo?
<xuxuco> qal q eu uso
<xuxuco> uso so 1
<xuxuco> ou tenho q configurar
<xuxuco> todos?
<Maninho> pro windows dou isso https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/560976_125013367641168_2137860623_n.jpg
<Maninho> seguinte cara esta rodando pelo linux ou windows?
<xuxuco> linux
<xuxuco> eu fiz a conf basica
<xuxuco> la
<xuxuco> aa.c
<xuxuco> tipo
<Maninho> esta usando winamp?
<xuxuco> ele conecta
<xuxuco> pelo sam broadcast
<xuxuco> mais qando tento ouvir
<xuxuco> nao funfa
<xuxuco> tenke instalar algum codec aac no servidor?
<Maninho> tira um print ae
<Maninho> deixa eu ver
<Maninho> faz um book da tela ai
<xuxuco> qal
<xuxuco> shout tu rodou?
<Maninho> o 2 po mas pelo windows nem sei nada de como esta fazendo
<Maninho> mostra os prints pra eu entender melhor de como esta
<MarconM> m4v,
<MarconM> Maninho,
<Maninho> MarconM fala meu mano XD
<xuxuco> axo
<xuxuco> q arrumei
<xuxuco> http://forums.winamp.com/showthread.php?t=336496
<MarconM> Maninho, e ae conta as novas
<Maninho> MarconM, ah cara toh preparando, tomei comi por 2 dias, hoje a noite vai ser dia, vou trabalhar a noite toda
<Maninho> não vou parar nem se quer um minuto, quando cansar um vai o outro, quando cansar o outro vai o outro e assim fazendo um rodizio
<MarconM> Maninho, preciso saber como q eu vou rodar o script externo
<MarconM> na xmobar
<MarconM> preciso q o xispirito entre logo
<Maninho> a cara é facil
<Maninho> você pode ficar passando do lado de fora
<Maninho> ops estamos falando da mesma coisa?
<Maninho> na xmobar ah certo
<Maninho> hauhauahauha vai indo devagar
<Maninho> po srrsr afk
<MarconM> auehuheuha
<Celso> boa noite
<jardelvdas> boa noite pessoal!
<jardelvdas> alguem noto se firefox 14.0.1 esta mais lento?
<jardelvdas> travando com frequência
<xuxuco> Maninho
<xuxuco> rodei
<xuxuco> o icecast
<xuxuco> mesmo
<xuxuco> kk
<xuxuco> shoutcast lixo d+
<adorilson> boa tarde
<MarconM> boa tarde
<MarconM> como que ta
<adorilson> por acaso, alguém aqui já instalou o ubuntu 12.04 em acer aspire 4720 ?
<adorilson> s/tarde/noite
<adorilson> :p
 * MarconM acha q é noite 
<adorilson> MarconM: onde eu estou, é. ;)
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-19
<insano> Can I use virtual machine for development?
<Rudolf> insano: yes, u can
<MarconM> sistematico, \o
<sistematico> o/
<sistematico> Boa noite..
<insano> Rudolf, perguntei no canal errado.
<cleitonluis> boa noite
<cleitonluis> oi
<sistematico> Esse não tem paciência.
<Rudolf> dia
<evandro> bom dia!
<pauloolhos> bom dia
<evandro> alguém pode me dar uma força? tenho um arquivo texto com 70 mil linhas
<Rudolf> que legal
<evandro> cada linha um registro onde consta uma empresa e um numero de telefone, mas existem empresas com mais de um elefone
<evandro> gostaria de excluir linhas e deixar apenas uma empresa por linha com apenas um telefone
<evandro> alguém pode me indicar um comando?
<pauloolhos> qual formato do arquivo
<evandro> tentei com uniq, mas ele exclui apenas linhas identicas, e como muda o telefone, não funcionou
<evandro> texto .csv
<Rudolf> evandro: sort
<evandro> Rudolf, ordenei com sort e com pipe joguei no uniq, mas precisava deixar apenas um registro por empresa
<Rudolf> evandro: compara os primeiros N caracteres de cada linha
<evandro> Rudolf, com o sort?
<evandro> Rudolf, consegui com o uniq ! Obrigado pela dica
<pauloolhos> Rudolf
<pauloolhos> o que ele queria
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: excluir linhas iguais
<pauloolhos> esse sort
<pauloolhos> é um programa
<kernel> alguem sabe qual o site eu baixo a iso do debian 5 32bits?
<kernel> ja procurei foi muito e nada :\
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: sim
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: sort e unique
<pauloolhos> legal
<pauloolhos> Kernel:
<pauloolhos> Porque nao utiliza versão atual
<kernel> porque eu queria o lenny
<kernel> \
<kernel> :\
<pauloolhos> Poderia compartilhar o porque ?
<pauloolhos> Com Gnome ou KDE, o Debian 6 RC1 traz diversas melhorias invisíveis aos olhos do usuário, pois elas acontecem no núcleo do sistema operacional
<pauloolhos> Leia mais em: http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/debian.htm#ixzz214uN1SQn
<pauloolhos> Kernel:
<pauloolhos> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/archive/
<pauloolhos> ver se te ajuda
<kernel> pauloolhos, eu achei irmao
<kernel> pauloolhos, valeu pela a força
<kernel> ;)
<pauloolhos> compartilha com todos o porque voce esta opnando pelo debian lenny e nao squeezee
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: cocerinha, certeza
<Rudolf> rsrsrsrsr
<kernel> pauloolhos, gosto é igual a cú cara um tem o seu
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: falei que era cocerinha
<kernel> Rudolf, gosto nao se discute cara
<kernel> infelizmente
<Rudolf> kernel: ou felizmente
<Rudolf> dae não se passa vergonha
<kernel> sou sem-vergonha
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> kernel: então conte-nos, por que usar uma versão antiga?
<kernel> ja lhe falei cara
<kernel> nao curto o squeeze
<kernel> só isso
<Rudolf> ah
<Rudolf> kernel: pq?
<kernel> Rudolf, virou reporter agora foi?
<kernel> kkkkkk
<mwallacesd> Ahhh fala sério..
<mwallacesd> É bom manter um argumento com base ao declarar uma afirmação, eu não curto por isso ou aquilo, ou ainda é que na versão anterior eu posso fazer algo que não consigo fazer com a nova versão... Até hoje eu uso um Sarge por causa da versão do kernel por um modulo que foi emplementado muito delicado que funciona especificamente com as caracteristicas do SARGE
<mwallacesd> Mas não é essencial manter o argumento.
<mwallacesd> Saber defender a camisa é bom e mantém o respeito. O que vocês acham, pauloolhos, Rudolf e Kernel???
<pauloolhos> mwallacesd: bom dia!!!
<mwallacesd> Niguém é o obrigado a fazer nada contra sua vontade, porque afinal de contas o  cara pode dizer, porque eu quero porra!
<pauloolhos> Com certeza
<mwallacesd> Nem tão bom pauloolhos...
<pauloolhos> Embazamento
<mwallacesd> Hoje um playboizinho sacou um glock na minha cara! Puta susto!
<mwallacesd> Treta de motociclista e automobilista
<pauloolhos> Melhor Ambazamento
<mwallacesd> Vazei na contra mão.
<kernel> poisé mwallacesd o povo quer porque quer que a gente use uma versao atual
<kernel> :\
<mwallacesd> Bom cara muita mas muita gente vai defender o uso de uma versão atual.
<kernel> poise
<mwallacesd> Mas grandes empresas multinacionais de porte aida estão com XP, IE6 e Office 2003
<mwallacesd> E algumas pequenas ja usam Win7 Office 2010 e IE9
<mwallacesd> Já em ambiente linux a coisa muda, tenho visto servidores slackware da versão 3 em atividade
<mwallacesd> Já no quesito usuario final a maioria dos novos sempre estão na ultima versão já o pessoal com alguns anos de experiência
<mwallacesd> Estão usando versões antigas, isso aplica para todas as distros unix-like
<mwallacesd> Eu uso un FreeBSD 5.2 (em uma maquina antiguissíma!), um Slackware 8.1, e um Kurumin 3.2 dentro do VMWare em um Windows XP
<mwallacesd> Uso um Debian Ubuntu 7.04 com Debian (sarge se não me engano) em dual boot em um laptop HP ZE5600 essa maquininha tá todo fudida mas funfa! e esta autografado pelo RMS
<galvao> boa tarde
<galvao> Rudolf, boa tarde
<mwallacesd> E obviamente o 12.04 standar em um note HP DV2000, Kernel
<Rudolf> he
<MarconM> alguem ae sabe "awk"
<rtweeg> Boa tarde..
<rtweeg> Alguém teria o sources.list do ubuntu 8.10 intrepid?
<rtweeg> preciso de um repositório para esta versão i686.
<Rudolf> vish
<adorilson> boa tarde
<adorilson> como eu faço para gravar logs como esse? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/917668
<spiga> adorilson: mas o sistema ja grava log
<adorilson> spiga: onde ele está?
<adorilson> gravar não foi o termo correto
<MarconM> alguem poderia me ajudar no shell scritp
<spiga> adorilson: /var/log
<MarconM> quero pegar um valor e mostrar em % de uso
<MarconM> memoria status na verdade
<spiga> adorilson: procura no ubuntu ai tem uma ferramenta que mostra os log
<MarconM> http://pastebin.com/R5vssZW8
<adorilson> spiga: pois é, já olhei em diversos arquivos. mas nada
<spiga> mas ta procurando log do que?
<adorilson> spiga: viu o link? é log de travamento, digamos assim
<spiga> sim..
<spiga> adorilson: primeiro nao exte log de travamento ..
<spiga> vc tem que procurar no log do kernel
<spiga> onde roda tudo... no kernel.
<spiga> e analizar ele para ver se contem erros
<adorilson> spiga: então, tb estou tendo essas mensagens
<spiga> qual msg
<spiga>  exatamente a que ta no link?
<spiga> adorilson: se ta tentando usando compiz?
<adorilson> spiga: o warning é o mesmo do link: WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-3.2.0/kernel/watchdog.c:241 watchdog_overflow_callback+0x9a/0xc0()
<adorilson> mais algumas linhas iguais/semelhantes
<spiga> hum,.
<adorilson> isso acontece com o Ubuntu 12.04, tanto se eu selecionar a o tipo de sessão Ubuntu ou Ubuntu 2D
<spiga> parece que alguma coisa no kernel que ta dando incompatibilidade
<spiga> vc vai precisar entrar no kernel e recompilar.
<spiga> essa parte nao e muito minha praia... pois nao sei como funciona ao certo configuração de kernel pré compilando no caso do ubuntu.
<spiga> sou mais das antigas com ./configure
<moskvat> alguém sabe um bom cliente de e-mail sem ser o thuderbird e o kmail?
<spiga> moskvat: gmail?
<spiga> moskvat: http://www.baixaki.com.br/cats.asp?so=3&c=287
<moskvat> gmail é só não web, não?
<spiga> moskvat: gmail aceita ... pop3 tb
<moskvat> vou ver aqui spiga
<Tobin_Bell> Olá Boa Tarde, qual motivo do erro ao  ao rodar sudo kfn : /usr/local/bin/kfn: line 2335: dialog: command not found
<Rudolf> Tobin_Bell: dialog: command not found
<Rudolf> Tobin_Bell: das duas uma
<Rudolf> Tobin_Bell: ou não está instalado ou não está  no PATH
<Tobin_Bell> Rudolf: quer ver a saida do /usr/local/bin/kfn  postei no pastebin http://pastebin.com/JDkshLD7
<Rudolf> Tobin_Bell: vc tem o dialog instalado?
<Rudolf> Tobin_Bell: que viagem esse negócio hein
<mwallacesd> Eu ainda faço com um cerrote e com um martelo, e vc Rudolf como compila?
<mwallacesd> hahahaha
<Tobin_Bell> Rudolf: não sei, apenas instalei o linux e fiz a instalação do update recomendado
<Tobin_Bell> Rudolf: opa! conseguir resolver, fiz apt-get update e deu certo! Obrigado!
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: make menuconfig
<Rudolf> Tobin_Bell: mas o que vc esta fazendo, mal lhe pergunte?
<leandro_> eae pessoal
<Tobin_Bell> Rudolf: testando esse Kernel for Newbies para compilar
<xGrind> alguem ae usando ff 14?
<deusr> fala povo
<deusr> alguem aqui tem um vostro 1000?
<deusr> instalei o ubuntu 12.04 no dell vostro 1000 da minha tia e a wifi fala que está ativa, mas nao reconhece
<deusr> aguem com problema?
<Rudolf> eu estou sem problema
<SAkai> Boa tarde
<SAkai> Preciso de ajuda para isntalar o meu ubuntu 12.04
<SAkai> ele trava na tela de time zone
<SAkai> alguem pode me ajduar por favor?
<SAkai> euq uero muito me livrar do meu lixuindows
<SAkai> ps. ubuntu 12.04 x64
<Rudolf> SAkai: tentou modo texto (expert)?
<SAkai> cara se puder me ensinar como fazer, eu sou programador mas não tenho uma experiencia expert no unix para instalar só no camando
<SAkai> estou com a a outra maquina ao lado para isntalar
<Rudolf> SAkai: leu o manual?
<SAkai> para isntalar no temrinal? nunca vi
<Rudolf> SAkai: é um bom começo
<Rudolf> SAkai: ler a documentação do sistema que vc vai usar
<Rudolf> SAkai: já que como você mesmo disse não entende nada e linux
<Rudolf> SAkai: pq esse seu problema de "travar" não me ajuda a te ajudar
<SAkai> Rudolf, é o seguinte
<SAkai> eu tenho experiencia com unix
<SAkai> eu sou programador java, php e sempre utilizei o unix
<SAkai> porém desta vez, ele trava na pagina de time zone e me d ao seguinte erro : cannot found a grub drive to your sda2
<SAkai> algo asssim
<Rudolf> ummmm
<Rudolf> melhorou
<Rudolf> na verdade nao tem nada a ver com o timezone
<Rudolf> mas sim com o seu HD
<Rudolf> ele não consegue instalar o bootloader, no seu caso grub
<Rudolf> SAkai: é hardware muito novo? muito especial?
<SAkai> não, tenho 2 hds sata2, normais umas 500gb e uma de 1 tera
<SAkai> a de 1 tera tem os meus arquivos de backup e da 500 tem uma aprtição com o windows e outra com o linux
<SAkai> qunado eu tentei reintalar o linux 12.04 deu este problema
<Rudolf> SAkai: reinstalar?
<SAkai> é ele estava muito cheio de cosias que eu desenvolvia e apageui o OS e deixei a aprtição vazia
<SAkai> foi uma autalização eu tinha o 10.04
<SAkai> 11.04 srry
<Rudolf> ok
<SAkai> pode ser a questão das partições?
<Rudolf> pode
<Rudolf> SAkai: precisa conferir se vc não causou um overlapping
<Rudolf> SAkai: recomendo systemrescuecd
<Rudolf> SAkai: boota e roda o fdisk para ver se está tudo nos conformes
<Rudolf> SAkai: uma ideia também, é deixar apenas o HD que será feita a instalação depois conectar o de backup
<SAkai> estou fazendo isso agora
<SAkai> só um momento
<SAkai> estou iniciando a maquina agora
<Rudolf> ok
<Sakai> Rudolf
<Sakai> consegui mas quando reiniciei ele caiu na tela do grub rescue
<Tobin_Bell> Rudolf: compilei, parece que deu certo! vamos ver apos reiniciar, ne!
<Rudolf> Sakai: sua mbr tá magoada com vc
<Sakai> serio?
<Sakai> como eu arrumo isso
<Sakai> alguem sabe me ajudar?
<Sakai> por favor?
<Sakai> estou parado no grub rescue
<mwallacesd> Caraca ta froids hoje aqui no trampo... Quero um ku e uma passagem pro Embu!
<MarconM> mwallacesd,
<MarconM> agora eu to numa aqui boa demais
<MarconM> fazendo um script para mostrar o status da bateria no OpenBSd
<MarconM> auehauhuaehaa
<mwallacesd> Opa, ai sim!!!
<mwallacesd> Eu uso um FreeBSD 5.2 ou 5.3 nem me lembro bem
<mwallacesd> Com fluxbox ta redondinho
<MarconM> mwallacesd, olha isso http://pastebin.com/Gqgdk7Bz
<MarconM> http://imagebin.org/221446
<MarconM> OpenBSD + Xmonad
<mwallacesd> Ow ta legal seu script véio!
<mwallacesd> La no finalzinho ele tem umas funções tipo o conky né?
<mwallacesd> E ahi, como mostra na tela?
<mwallacesd> Grafico tipo ncurses com barra de progresso?
<mwallacesd> To copiando aqui ein
<mwallacesd> =P
<MarconM> mwallacesd, entao isso ae é para o OpenBSD
<MarconM> no linux nao rola
<MarconM> essa barra ae chama xmobar
<mwallacesd> Vou testar no meu FreeBSD
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> dae sim
<MarconM> eu tenho um para mostrar a ram tambem
<MarconM> agora que q mostre em %
<MarconM> e com barra
<MarconM> isso vai dar um trabalho
<mwallacesd> se não me equivoco acho que no kurumin 2.2 3.2 tinha um script que mostrava a barra de progreso grafica (256 cores) usando ncurses
<MarconM> massa
<MarconM> mwallacesd, eu quero la em cima .. quando tiver baixar red, media carga roxo e alta verde
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> eu quero em cores
<mwallacesd> O bom que continua sendo no console, dentro do terminal mas mostrando uma barrinha grafica colorida, isso mesmo seta a cores de acordo ao percentual de carga
<mwallacesd> Inclusive no conkyrc tem alguma coisa ao estilo... Se não me equivo derrepente pode te servir.
<mwallacesd> Mas eu acho que vc teria que mudar o shellscript pra C, não tenho certeza...
<MarconM> mwallacesd, conky nao fica bom
<MarconM> mwallacesd, na presta
<MarconM> poderia usar ele e jogar na barra
<MarconM> mas no openbsd nao rola conk
<mwallacesd> É , eu sei mas ele tem um pedaço onde da pra setar as cores e ele usa essa barrinha grafica em ncurses
<mwallacesd> Derrepente até pode te servir
<MarconM> mwallacesd, isso é o de menos
<mwallacesd> =)
<MarconM> cor é o de menos
<mwallacesd> Mas da um tapinha estético maneiro, o pessoal vê e logo pergunta nossa que sistema é esse que vc ta usando?
<MarconM> auhauhuha
<MarconM> OpenBSD \o/
<mwallacesd> E quando vc diz UNIX da até um brilho nos olhos!
<mwallacesd> Hahahahaha
<MarconM> OpenBSD + xmonad + emacs \o/
<mwallacesd> Boa MarconM, cara volta já
 * mwallacesd is away: putz deu merda aqui
<Sakai> Galera me ajuda por favor, o meu grub não funciona
<Sakai> alguem pod eme ajudar
<Sakai> tentei reparar pelo live cd umas 10 vezes
<Sakai> de maneiras diferente e nem uma funcionou
<Sakai> alguem tem alguma idéia?
<Sakai> por favor preciso muito da ajuda de alguem
<Sakai> o pau no grub na instalção do 12.04 x64
<Sakai> alguem me ajuda por favor
<Sakai> por favor
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Qual erro?
<Sakai> ele ta uma tela em preto
<Sakai> a famosa blank screen
<sistematico> Puxa..
<sistematico> Essa é a melhor de todas.
<sistematico> Sakai: Não entra no sistema?
<sistematico> Sakai: Chega a aparecer o GRUB ou nem isso?
<MarconM> sistematico, e ae
<Sakai> não
<Sakai> nada
<sistematico> MarconM: Opa.
<sistematico> Sakai: Tem um livecd do Ubuntu?
<sistematico> Sakai: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-recuperar-o-Grub-do-seu-Ubuntu/
<Sakai> sim
<Sakai> tentei varios tipos de instalção do grub
<Sakai> e nem uma deu certo
<sistematico> Qual erro que deu?
<Sakai> nem um
<Sakai> eles dão que esta tudo ok
<Sakai> mas no fim da a blank screen denovo
<sistematico> Sakai: Se a sua /home está em partição diferente, você pode re-instalar o Ubuntu sem perder os dados da /home.
<Sakai> não o problema não esse
<Sakai> eu tenho um windows na mesma hd em outra partição
<Sakai> e não consigo dar boot em nem um dos dois
<Sakai> isso ta me deixando puto
<sistematico> Tentou o link que eu te passei?
<Sakai> vou tentar estou reinstalando o ubuntu
<Sakai> eu ja fiz exatamente isso
<barna> sistematico, Sakai esse é bom tb! http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,14614.0.html
<Sakai> thx
<sistematico> Sakai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sistematico> Tem esse tambem.
<sistematico> É tiro e queda.
<sistematico> Só ler.
<Sakai> vamos ver
<sistematico> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<Sakai> muito obrigado
<sistematico> De nada.
 * mwallacesd is back (gone 00:34:26)
<mwallacesd> Cada usuario que eu vou te contar, como existem gente chata... A mina manda email copiando deus e o diabo decendo a lenha no sistema e a idiota tinha bloqueada a conta por mais de 3 tentativas incorreta
<MarconM> mwallacesd, rapaz .... ta pronto
<mwallacesd> Opa manda ae denovo
<mwallacesd> Tem mais linhas?
<MarconM> mwallacesd, fico massa
<MarconM> auehauaheauhea
<MarconM> se tem
<MarconM> um poco
<MarconM> esta dividido em 3 script
<mwallacesd> Eu copiei até a 51
<mwallacesd> ah depois então to saida
<mwallacesd> Falow, um abraço
<mwallacesd> Flw galera, até amanhã
<pauloolhos> ok
<Rodrigo_BR> ae
<Rodrigo_BR> pessoal
<Rodrigo_BR> Alguem aki
<Rodrigo_BR> alguem aki
<Rodrigo_BR> Estranho
<Rodrigo_BR> !paste
<Rodrigo_BR> Ninguem aki
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-20
<megalinux> [[[[[[]]]][[[\\\\\]
<megalinux> NENE
<Rudolf> gugu
<Rudolf> dada
<Ana_Carla> Oi pessoal
<Ana_Carla> tudo bem?
<Rudolf> ola
<Ana_Carla> Como vai?
<Rudolf> bem
<Ana_Carla> Quem bom
<pskol> Ana_Carla, ola boa noite
<Ana_Carla> Trabala com o ubunto?
<Ana_Carla> ^^
<Ana_Carla> Boa noite!
<Rudolf> nao mesmo
<Ana_Carla> Ué?
<Ana_Carla> Porque "não mesmo"?
<pskol> ele quis dizer q ele vive para o ubuntu
<Ana_Carla> É um ótimo sistema...
<Rudolf> heuheiuhiuehieuhe
<Rudolf> pskol: sonha
<pskol> ubuntu in his heart
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: não considero como opção, mas IMHO
<pskol> Rudolf, rapaiz eu passei uma vergonha com o ubuntu
<pskol> Rudolf, fui isntalar um server, e tava com pau no repositorio
<Ana_Carla> Sou apaixonada pelo Ubuntu
<Ana_Carla> Rsrsrs
<Rudolf> pskol: mas pau no repositório tu faz o que?
<pskol> Rudolf, ai um guri disgramado la foi e resolveu..
<Rudolf> pskol: muda de repositório
<Ana_Carla> Vocês vão rir, mas eu tenho fantasias com caras que usam Linux
<Ana_Carla> kkkkkkkk
<pskol> Rudolf, poise, mas tava parecendo problema de rede
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuehiuehe
<pskol> Rudolf, ai os guri q trabalham com windows ficaram me zuando veioooo
<pskol> que merda
<Rudolf> pskol: cara, nem vou comentar
<pskol> kkkk
<pskol> repositorio br taca com pau
<pskol> nunca imaginei q desse pau essas merda
<Rudolf> porra, aí tu pede também
<pskol> hora el conectava, hora nao
<pskol> era interminente
<Rudolf> como falei
<pskol> Ana_Carla, mas diz ai o que vc precisa?
<Rudolf> MUDA DE REPOSITORIO
<Rudolf> pskol: depois do ultimo comentario
<Rudolf> pskol: pra mim é bot
<pskol> Rudolf, ehhh mas como tinha vez q o repositorio funcionava,, eu achava q era a porra do firewalll
<pskol> antes fosse o debian, nao daria isso :/
<Rudolf> só para saber
<Rudolf> o que o guri maldito fez?
<pskol> o cara do firewall disse q nao era o firewall
<pskol> ai o cara opinou la: ahh veo o repositorio
<pskol> ai eu fui la e troquei pra US
<Rudolf> vacilo seu
<pskol> ai deu certo
<Rudolf> como falei, era só trocar o repo
<pskol> mas depois de apanhar muito ne achando que era placa de rede, etc etc
<Rudolf> pskol: cara, vc provavelmente vacilou na leitura do erro
<pskol> Rudolf, ele conectava no repo..
<pskol> comecava a baixar
<pskol> mas no meio daa pau
<Ana_Carla> Instalei uma VIA USB4 + 1 2.0 (PCI to USB card) no meu computador e minha antena externa wireless não está sendo reconhecida. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<pskol> mas foda-se agora ja foi ne
<Rudolf> pskol: é, quem nunca fez caca atire a primeira pedra
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: verificou se não é conflito de IRQ?
<xGrind> salve o/
<pskol> Rudolf, era ubuntu server 11.04 ainda
<pskol> mas dea pra la
<pskol> dexa
<Ana_Carla> O que ser IRQ?
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: vish
<xGrind> to com um problema com videos do youtube no chromium.
<Rudolf> xGrind: muda de browser
<Ana_Carla> No Windows a placa funciona normalmente
<xGrind> Rudolf, é no pc da minha irma. é o lubuntu e estava com chromium. coloquei chrome, mas deu na mesma.
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: a placa funcionava antes sem o PCI USB?
<xGrind> rodei o chown -R user:user /home/user
<Rudolf> xGrind: então é o flash
<pskol> xGrind, eh flash bixado
<Rudolf> xGrind: pra que esse comando?
<xGrind> copiei algumas coisas como root uma vez. mas acho que não é isso
<Rudolf> xGrind: certeza que não
<xGrind> deve ser flash bixado msmo. amanha atualizo la. é q ela nao usa o pc direito e ta cheio de coisa pra atualizar la :D
<xGrind> outra coisa, alguem ae usando firefox 14?
<Rudolf> eu
<xGrind> achei ele meio pesado
<Rudolf> não notei
<xGrind> tem hora q da umas travadas o.O
<pskol> ha.. normal
<Rudolf> e uso ele o dia todo
<Rudolf> sem travar
<xGrind> estranho
<xGrind> nao gosto de chromium, mas to vendo q vo mudar pra ele mesmo :D
<pskol> otra opcao eh o opera 12
<Rudolf> opera-next
<pskol> comecei usar ele eh legal
<Rudolf> sim
<pskol> tem funcoes q os otros so funcionam com plugins
<pskol> eh so baixa e usa
<pskol> baixa ate torrent por ele
<Rudolf> uhum
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: nao respondo pvt
<Ana_Carla> Antes, quando eu usava a antena em outras portas USB que não as da placa ela funcionava direitinho. Depois de um tempo estas entradas pararam de funcionar e eu tive que instalar a PCI to USB.
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: mesmo pq não entendi o problema ainda
<xGrind> opera no começa é leve, rapido. daqui a pouco começa a ficar lento, pesado.
<xGrind> sei la. coisa estranha
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: vc protelou o problema
<xGrind> uma coisa q notei no firefox 14 tb, são mais pipellining
<Ana_Carla> Preciso muito de ajuda, Rudolf
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: qual o chipset?
<pskol> xGrind, to usando no freebsd, file
<xGrind> pskol, opera 12?
<pskol> leio emails por ele, etc
<pskol> sim
<Ana_Carla> O chipset da placa é VIA
<Ana_Carla> da antena Wireles é RT2070
<pskol> alias, usava ne, porque roubaram meu notebook hoje
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: vc testou pendrive ou alguma outra coisa USB na placa?
<Ana_Carla> A antena externa é uma Aquário USB 2510
<xGrind> vo por de novo pra ver. eu usava no windows e preferia as versoes antigas, mais simples.
<Ana_Carla> Sim
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: quando vc conecta a o pen-wireless ele aparece no sistema?
<pskol> xGrind, a versao 12 ta bem legal
<Ana_Carla> Pega tranquilo
<Ana_Carla> qual comando executo para saber?
<Ana_Carla> Não sei...
<Rudolf> lsusb
<Rudolf> usbview
<Ana_Carla> hmm...
<pskol> Ana_Carla, as USb oboard nao funcionan tbm??????
<Rudolf> cola seu lspci -k em algum pastebin da vida
<pskol> Ana_Carla, as USb onboard nao funcionan tbm??????
<Ana_Carla> ok
<Ana_Carla> vou executar estes comandos e posto a saída em algum lugar
<Ana_Carla> pro cês ver
<Rudolf> aguardando
<Ana_Carla> Estão sempre por aqui?
<Rudolf> o dia todo praticamente
<Rudolf> entendo de linux
<Ana_Carla> é que só acesso a internet pelo windows
<Rudolf> mas nao muito de ubuntu
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: deus te ajude com os virus
<Ana_Carla> para ir no linux tenho que reiniciar e entrar no ubuntu
<xGrind> Ana_Carla, qual o problema?
<Ana_Carla> kkkkkk
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: ah
<Ana_Carla> Até que ele tem me ajudado
<Ana_Carla> Posso entrar outro dia e te passar a saída dos comandos?
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: o acesso wireless já funcionou no ubuntu?
<xGrind> minha hj falando pra eu dar uma olhada no notebook dela, pq acha q ta com virus. dane-se ja falei pra ela usar linux, ta pegando virus pq quer :D
<Rudolf> xGrind: ogro
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: quando quiser
<xGrind> kk
<Ana_Carla> O acesso no ubuntu já funcionou sim
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: então blza
<Ana_Carla> mas depois de um tempo a conexão ficava caindo periodicamente
<Ana_Carla> Isso nas outras portas USBs
<Ana_Carla> Nessas da placa, nunca.
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: bom, só dá para ter certeza com os resultados
<Ana_Carla> ok
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: só lembrando que execute esses comandos com o pen-wireless conectado
<Ana_Carla> deixa só eu te mostar qual é a placa
<Ana_Carla> ok
<Ana_Carla> É esta aqui, ó: http://i01.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/277486187/PCI_USB_CARD_4_1_PORT_VIA.jpg
<Rudolf> num adianta ver
<Rudolf> esse tipo de dispositivo só se tem certeza vendo a resposta do sistema
<Rudolf> mas blza
<Ana_Carla> blz
<Rudolf> tuts tuts tuts
<Ana_Carla> quit
<pauloolhos> Aposto se Ana Carla é homem
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: não confio
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: sou casado e bem de boa
<pauloolhos> Rudolf:
<Rudolf> ?
<xGrind> opera ta de boa por enquanto :D
<pauloolhos> Porque quando é mulher eles pensa que é mais facil achar uma ajuda
<xGrind> esse firefox 14 q ta estranho mesmo.
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: pra mim tanto faz
<pauloolhos> eu sei
<pauloolhos> mas eles pensa assim entende
<Rudolf> xGrind: vc chegou a testar movendou ou apagando seu ~/.firefox ?
<pauloolhos> vou entrar com o nick alice... as se torna facil achar help
<xGrind> Rudolf, como assim?
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: heuheiuehiuehieuh
<Rudolf> xGrind: vc chegou a testar movendou ou apagando seu ~/.firefox ?
<xGrind> nao. tava com o 13 e atualizei aki
<Rudolf> xGrind: por isso
<xGrind> o.O
<Rudolf> xGrind: aaaaaaaaaaaas vezes é alguma incompatibilidade
<Rudolf> xGrind: no seu perfil
<xGrind> nunca fiz essas coisas de mover ou apagar
<Rudolf> xGrind: por isso que disse mover
<Rudolf> xGrind: para nao perder senhas, favoritos, etc
<xGrind> vo tirar o firefox e usar opera de novo.
<xGrind> :)
<redliner> Boa noite
<Tobin_Bell> Bom dia, pessoal porque o grub não aparece e fica uma tela preta? mesmo assim  carrega o sistema, mas quero que apareça o grub e carrega o sistema em modo texto
<redliner> Alguém já usou o OpenModeller? Estou tendo dificuldade para compliar ele.
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> quanta pergunta essa hora da madrugada
<redliner> Alguém aí?
<lostDogBang> bom dia
<lostDogBang> uso o ubuntu
<lostDogBang> mais preciso instalar o ssmtp no slackware 13.10
<lostDogBang> alguem
<Rudolf> lostDogBang: já tem o pacote para compilar?
<Rodr1go_BR> Bom dia a otod
<Rodr1go_BR> todos
<Rodr1go_BR> Porra ninguem fala aki n
<Rudolf> Rodr1go_BR: pessoal aqui chega mais tarde
<Rodr1go_BR> QUe horas
<Rodr1go_BR> afffffffff
<kayo> vixi maria
<Rodr1go_BR> ae
<Rodr1go_BR> blza
<Rudolf> Andre_Gondim ping!
<sagat> alguem conhece um canal sobre back track
<sagat> sou usuário ubuntu e gostaria de aprender um pouco mais sobre backtrack
<sagat> pq ninguem responde
<sagat> existe alguma regra
<Rudolf> nao
<Rudolf> sagat: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/
<Rudolf> sagat: não achei nada de irc no site deles
<sagat> eu tb não Rodolf mas obrigado
<kayo> eles devem ter
<kayo> mas nao devem ficar nessa rede
<sagat> entendi kayo
<sagat> vo dar uma pesquisada mais afinco
<Rudolf> sagat: #backtrack-linux
<Rudolf> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/community/
<Rudolf> kayo: é freenode sim
<Rudolf> basta ler
<kayo> poiseh
<kayo> tem mesmo
<sagat> achei uma sala em espanhol
<sagat> #backtrack-es
<Katador> bom dia
<sagat> bom dia Katador
<galvao> bom dia
<sagat> bom dia
<galvao> sagat, vc entende bem do ubuntu?
<Katador> dia
<sagat> opa
<sagat> entendo sim galvão oque precisa se eu puder ajudar tamo ae
<galvao> meu netbook e particionado ubuntu/windows7
<galvao> e quando desligo, ao ligar no outro dia tenho que entrar primeiro pelo windows7 e depois reiniciar e entrar no ubuntu senao trava
<Rudolf> galvao: que biquera hein
<sagat> rs.
<galvao> Pois e Rudolf, depois que formatei e instalaei voltou isso
<Rudolf> galvao: "trava" não ajuda muito
<Rudolf> galvao: precisa ver o que é
<Rudolf> galvao: começando por logs
<galvao> ao logar ele trava se nao abrir primeiro o windows e reiniciar pro ubuntu
<Rudolf> galvao: "trava" não ajuda muito
<galvao> Rudolf, nao entendi
<Katador> galvao o que acontece exatamente
<Katador> o que vc quer dizer com esse "trava"
<Katador> isso vai ajudar o Rudolf
<Katador> =]
<galvao> ao ligar o netbook, tenho que primeiro entrar pelo windows para depois reiniciar e entarr pelo ubuntu. se entar direto no ubuntu ele trava na tea do login
<Katador> hum....
<Katador> ele inicia o ubuntu, mas nao inicia a sessao do usuario
<Katador> é isso?
<galvao> isso
<galvao> para depoois que coloco a senha
<galvao> do usuario
<Rudolf> huehieuheiuheiuehieuhieuhe
<Rudolf> e eu achando que era durante o boot
<Rudolf> lamental
<GTK_Thi> ZandreBran: eai
<ZandreBran> GTK_Thi, ôlas
<moskvat> galvao: qual interface ta usando?
<Ana_Carla> Tenho um problema com uma placa PCI to USB 4 + 1 port com chipset da VIA
<Ana_Carla> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<moskvat> Ana_Carla: o que acontece
<Ana_Carla> Quanto conecto minha antena externa wireless em uma das portas usb dessa placa ela não funciona
<Ana_Carla> tenho aqui a saída de alguns comandos...
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: conseguiu os dados que pedi ontem?
<galvao> moskvat, unity
<Ana_Carla> sim
<Ana_Carla> aqui estão
<Ana_Carla> http://pastebin.com/gqZkFFk2
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: bom, a antena foi reconhecida no sistema
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: acredito que baste instalá-la então
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: ops, configurá-la
<Ana_Carla> hmm...
<Ana_Carla> Como posso fazer isto?
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: copia essa página para um pdf, ou imprime
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Documentacao/Wireless
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: e enquanto realiza os comandos
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: fique e olho no dmesg
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: para qualquer tipo de alteração
<Ana_Carla> Ok
<Ana_Carla> Tentarei configurá-la e comunico aqui os resultados.
<Ana_Carla> Obrigdada
<Ana_Carla> *Obrigada
<kayo> Ana_Carla, esperto
<kayo> usou um nick feminino
<kayo> para obter respostas
<kayo> bastante esperto
<kayo> oh me enganei
<kayo> desculpe
<kayo> confundi tua duvida Ana_Carla com a de um cara q veio a umas semanas aqui
<kayo> sorry ;(
<moskvat> \o\ lol /o/
<kayo> pensei q era um velho truque sendo posto em pratica
<mwallacesd> Bom dia galerinha do mal!!! Tudo bem por ai, como estão?
<mwallacesd> =)
<rafaelsoaresbr> bom dia
<galvao> bom dia
<moskvat> supimpa (momento retrô)
<MarconM> mwallacesd,
<mwallacesd> Opa e ai brother
<MarconM> mwallacesd, fiz de outro jeito o baguio la
<MarconM> e deu certim
<MarconM> fico uma tetéia
<mwallacesd> Tava olhando seus script, vi que todos os echos estão vazios o script enche eles de acordo ao estatus certo??
<MarconM> mwallacesd, sim
<mwallacesd> Manda um screen quero ver como ficou =)
<MarconM> ok
<mwallacesd> Show de bola véio, parabéns!
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguém usa UEFI aí?
<MarconM> mwallacesd, http://imagebin.org/221538
<MarconM> mwallacesd, coloquei espaço do HD tambem
<MarconM> e quantos processos estao sendo excutados
<mwallacesd> Pow, muito show mesmo MarconM !!!
<mwallacesd> Parabéns cara!!!!
<mwallacesd> Porque a porcentagem ficou por cima dos 100%
<mwallacesd> ??
<MarconM> mwallacesd, sempre foi assim
<mwallacesd> Tem como vc compratilhar o script completo, tem um brother aqui que manja muito de C e sabe implementart a bibi ncurses pra mosrtra graficos no shell
<MarconM> se tirar o cabo vai para 99%
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> mwallacesd, na verdade eu fiz bem pequeno por que eu estava usando o vmstat do openbsd
<mwallacesd> Tipo janelinhas como no estilo do MD (midnight commander)
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> agora eu usei o proprio top
<MarconM> q tem o linux e unix
<MarconM> ficou bem pequeno os codigos
<MarconM> 4 no maximo 8 linhas
<mwallacesd> Também não é nada garantido tempo e o que nos falta aqui no trampo mais ótimo, vou ver si consigo testar esse fim de semana, derrepente trocar esse equema da porcentagem por cima dos 100% por un valor estatico Cable Connected, ou sei Full
<mwallacesd> E quando tira a cabo como vc disse, mostra a partir dos 99%
<mwallacesd> Gostei
<mwallacesd> Tá legal
<MarconM> mwallacesd, tem como sim mostrar isso
<MarconM> eu até sei ... é faciol ... mas vai ficar muita coisa la em cima
<MarconM> eu nao quis colocar
<mwallacesd> Legal.
<MarconM> agora eu vou fazer um if
<mwallacesd> Mais uma vez parabéns pelo script cara
<MarconM> para mostrar tipo cores
<MarconM> mwallacesd, vou te mandar o script ... mas eles sao muitos simples até por que eu nao manjo muito de SH e nem Awk
<MarconM> fiz tudo ontem fuçando
<mwallacesd> Tipo quando tiver abaixo dos 20% que seja vermelho e que pisque tipo behavior
<MarconM> sim sim... eu pensei nisso
<MarconM> mas eu vou fazer fim de semana
<MarconM> com mais tempo
<mwallacesd> Ow cara isso sobe ele, publica o que o pessoal da #openBSD e #openBSD-br comentam?
<moskvat> que S.O. é esse MarconM
<Rudolf> moskvat: openbsd
<mwallacesd> =)
<moskvat> lol
<Rudolf> MarconM: conky?
<MarconM> Rudolf, nao, xmobar
<moskvat> Rensga (retô 2)
<MarconM> eu fiz um script e jogo ele para xmobar
<MarconM> que é essa barra la em cima
<MarconM> mwallacesd, achei uma coisa interessante tambem
<MarconM> sabe o que o comando xsel faz
<MarconM> pesquisei até achar isso
<MarconM> kkkk
<mwallacesd> E ae?
<mwallacesd> O que vc descobriou?
<MarconM> auehauhe
<mwallacesd> =)
<MarconM> mwallacesd, as vezes eu precisava copiar um log muito grande para o canal ou para um pastebin
<MarconM> mas é xato tu abrir e ir selecionando tudo
<mwallacesd> É, entendo
<MarconM> entao eu fui atraz de um comando e copia para clipboard
<MarconM> por exemplo cat /etc/passwd | xsel
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> dae é soh colar
<mwallacesd> To lendo o man aqui : http://www.kfish.org/software/xsel/xsel.1x.html
<mwallacesd> hahahaha
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> mwallacesd, isso mudou a minha vida
<MarconM> auehauhuhea
<MarconM> mwallacesd, esse é da memoria http://pastebin.com/w8DYyDUd
<mwallacesd> Então, já tá trabalhando na área, consultoria em ambientes Unix-Like dá muito mas muito dinhero, a hora é bem cara dependendo do assunto.
 * Creto está morto de fome
<MarconM> cara eu ja usei muito distro linux, mas nao adianta eu sempre volto para BSD
 * MarconM paga um MAC DOLNALD para Creto 
 * mwallacesd quer também, que seja um burguer king ou um Carls Jr.!
<rafaelsoaresbr> MarconM, tem o pastebinit que já copia a saída de um comando direto pro pastebin
<mwallacesd> curl
<MarconM> rafaelsoaresbr, sim wgetpaste tambem faz isso
<MarconM> mwallacesd, eu to querendo aprender C
<MarconM> ve com esse amigo se se ele da aula ou sabe de alguma escola para dar aula de C
<MarconM> eu quero apenas o caminho da Roça, é eu e um outro amigo
 * Maninho garçom traz mais uma
<markpollack> alguem conhece algum guia linux ensinando c++?
<markpollack> alguem conhece algum guia linux ensinando c++?
<Rudolf> advanced linux programming
<Ana_Carla> Pessoal, tenho uma PCI to USB que não reconhece minha placa wireless
<Ana_Carla> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Rudolf> Ana_Carla: o que virou sua tentativa de conexão?
<kayo> uai ela nao tinha resolvido?
<Rudolf> kayo: sei nao
<geekluc> vocês ficaram sabendo do novo anuncio da canonical?
<xGrind> webapp?
<xGrind> alguma coisa assim
<kayo> eu li por alto
<geekluc> não
<Rudolf> geekluc: do que se trata?
<geekluc> A microsoft está negociando a compra da cnonical por U$ 700.000,00
<geekluc> mas a microsoft prometeu que o ubuntu vai continuar tendo o código aberto
<geekluc> mas vai ter algumas mudanças
<geekluc> como a substituição do libreoffice pelo ms office
<geekluc> e do firefox pelo ie
<kayo> heheehe
<kayo> ta de sacanagem
<geekluc> olha aí
<geekluc> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/canonical-fecha-parceria-com-a-microsoft.html
<kayo> oh meu deus
<kayo> geekluc, vc viu a data do anuncio?
<kayo> vc esta tentando trolar com a pessoal errada
<kayo> eu ja fui expulso permanentemente de um canal por ter trolado
<geekluc> kayo, sim, 20 de julho de 2012 xD
<kayo> like a sir
<geekluc> kkk
<xGrind> geekluc, q susto
<xGrind> mas nao ta muito longe disso acontecer não.
<geekluc> xGrind, acho que ta sim =)
<geekluc> o que a alma do Andre_Gondim ta fazenod aqui?
<Creto> geekluc: ?
<Creto> geekluc: ah, já vi
<Rudolf> geekluc: trollface para vc
<geekluc> Rudolf, oq houve?
<Rudolf> nada nao
<kayo> é bom ver como o tempo passa e muda as pessoas
<kayo> o status aumenta e o nariz empina
<kayo> ;-)
<geekluc> kayo, está se referindo a algo em especifico?
<Rudolf> kayo: que passa?
<Rudolf> geekluc: acho que seria a alguém
<Rudolf> kayo: que acabou de "sair"?
<Rudolf> bora pra casa
<geekluc> spiga, o kayo tava falando que tu tem nariz empinado
<spiga> lol
<spiga> quem e esse doido?
<geekluc> spiga, sei lá, sou novo aqui
<spiga> lol
<spiga> kayo: ?
<spiga> a gente se conhece?
 * geekluc espalhando a discórdia
<spiga> lol
<kayo> spiga, tu vai acreditar em troll?
<kayo> o cara te trololou legal
<kayo> eu falei uma coisa aleatoria aqui
<geekluc> kayo, não sou troll =(
<kayo> geekluc, toll
<geekluc> foi apenas um erro de timing!
<geekluc> kayo, mas conta aí, o que está te aflingindo?
<kayo> nada, falei aleatoriamente
<xGrind> quem ae ta com firefox 14?
<geekluc> xGrind, EUUUUUUU! \o/
<geekluc> me escolhe! me escolhe!
<geekluc> eu eue ue!
<geekluc> eu eu eu!
<xGrind> geekluc, ta usando aquela parada de click?
<xGrind> era isso q tava deixando o firefox lento aki. dava umas travadas
<geekluc> xGrind, parada de click?
<geekluc> olha
<xGrind> tirei e coloquei flashblock de novo. ta normal o/
<geekluc> eu sempre clico
<geekluc> em várias coisas
<xGrind> recurso novo do firefox pra desabilitar inicio automatico de flash
<geekluc> hmmm
<geekluc> eu não tenho o flash instalado
<xGrind> hm
<geekluc> nem estou usando mais o firefox na verdade
<geekluc> o firefox estava ficando mais rapido q o chrome
<geekluc> e passei a usar ele
<geekluc> aí quando lançou o 13 ele ficou estupidamente lento
<geekluc> e o 14 não melhorou mto
<geekluc> aí larguei o firefox de novo
<Ana_Carla> Oie pessoal. Tenho uma placa PCI to USB que não reconhece minha antena wireless como dispositivo de rede. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<xGrind> Ana_Carla, nada ainda?
<Ana_Carla> Nada
<jxajro> alo pessoal! Boa noite!
<Ana_Carla> Minha antena até é reconhecida pela placa, mas não está configurada e nem permite que eu a configure.
<jxajro> alguém aí conhece o roteador planet wrt-11g?
<licensed> eu tive uns problemas mudando cabo sata dos hds.. e meu ubuntu nao tava iniciando. agora iniciou meio estranho. parece que os arquivos de configuracao nao estao no /home (acho que está apontando pra outro /home pois os arquivos estao la)
<licensed> nao sei o que faco. moh estranho.. o xchat abriu os canais tudo automatico, mas o firefox nao, as chaves gpg tambem nao
<jxajro> meu roteador parou de conectar a internet mas mantém a conexão sem fio normal, alguém aqui já teve um problema parecido?
<kayo> jxajro, ja
<licensed> fstab esta correto
<kayo> reinicia o roteador
<jxajro> opa kayo! olha cara...isto aqui é _a doideira_.
<jxajro> já reiniciei..puxei da tomada desliguei.
<Ana_Carla> lol
<jxajro> eu tava tentando achar no google alguém que tivesse algum problema parecido.
<jxajro> começou faz uns dias...a net falhava...falhava...travava....liguei pro provedor e o provedor disse que tava normal....blablabla...
<jxajro> fui ver o roteador pra ver se não era problema nele e bingo!
<jxajro> deu o último suspiro quando mexi nas senhas.
<kayo> jxajro, entao
<kayo> do roteador pro teu pc, vc tem que por um cabo
<kayo> se com o cabo testar
<Ana_Carla> !paste
<kayo> e funcionar
<jxajro> o que achei estranho é que eu consigo transferir os arquivos via ssh de um pc pra outro...só que quando ligo o modem nele não tenho internet nem sem fio nem com fio.
<kayo> a gente vai isolar o problema
<Ana_Carla> !paste testando
<Ana_Carla> !paste |testando|
<jxajro> então caio...se eu ligar o PC direto no modem com o cabo tudo bem! (to tc com vc agora) mas se eu ligar primeiro no roteador depois no computador esquece.
<kayo> hm
<kayo> vc sabe configurar um roteador de boa ne?
<jxajro> o que me intrigou foi isso..achei que quando o roteador pifasse não funcinasse nada. Mas posso usar um netbook aqui como servidor usando o roteador mas nada de internet pra nenhum deles.
<jxajro> se sei configurar? mais ou menos
<jxajro> tem um wizzard aqui
<kayo> hm
<jxajro> o problema é que agora não posso usar mais 2 computadores...ou um ou outro.
<kayo> entao a configuracao do teu roteador para internet
<kayo> pode estar desconfigurada
<kayo> ou o roteador pode ter pifado
<jxajro> hmmm
<kayo> mas é mais provavel que sua configuracao esteja errada
<jxajro> ah...acredito que pifou memo
<jxajro> porque ele vem apresentando problemas desde ontem....do nada a internet para de trocar dados.
<jxajro> mas vem acontecendo aos poucos.
<kayo> acho que nao
<kayo> nao tem como pifar em separado
<jxajro> ah é?
<kayo> 'pifei para internet, mas pode me usar na rede local'
<jxajro> puts....que rolo! :o
<kayo> pifou pifou
<kayo> sem meio termo nesses casos.
<jxajro> pois é....se eu ligo no modem o roteador não dá nada...mas pra interligar os dois pcs que tenho dá.
<jxajro> queria só saber se alguém teve algum problema parecido....
<Geese_Howard> Ana_Carla_: ola
<jxajro> opa...Geese...ela tá toda enrolada..vc pode ajudá-la por favor?
<jxajro> estranho aqui, viu? o meu roteador começou a parar de receber sinal do modem do nada.
<jxajro> alguém aqui entende de roteador wireless?
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-21
<paladinn> feliz dia do amigo galera
<paladinn> o/
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> happy friends day
<udystok> boa noite pessoal
<Rudolf> noite
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> boa noite
<Rudolf> noite
<MarconM> noite
<MarconM> Rudolf, \o
<ivanbajr> ajuda
<ivanbajr> estou com um micro antigo
<ivanbajr> no qual foi instalado ubuntu 12.04
<ivanbajr> ele abriu apenas um terminal
<Rudolf> nao faz milagre
<ivanbajr> como startar o unity 2d via terminal?
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: supondo que funcione, startx
<ivanbajr> não vai
<ivanbajr> ele tenta abrir o unity 3d
<ivanbajr> o micro não suporta
<Rudolf> apt-get fluxbox && echo "exec startfluxbox" > ~/.xinitrc
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> apt-get install fluxbox && echo "exec startfluxbox" > ~/.xinitrc
<ivanbajr> mas não tem como instalar o unity 2d?
<Rudolf> sei la
<ivanbajr> bem estou instalando o fluxbox
<Rudolf> deus te ajude
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-15
<d4rk531d> Boa noite
<Conrado> boa noite
<Conrado> chouga> foi com você que falei outro dia , sobre instalação da versão 12.04?
<chouga> Conrado-> Desculpe, mas não me lembro.
<chouga> Conrado-> Mas, se eu puder ajudar...
<Conrado> chouga> você  me passou uns sites sobre o ubuntu para eu ler um pouco mais..
<Conrado> você é do RIo?
<chouga> Conrado-> Sim, Rio de Janeiro.
<Conrado> ai eu salvei no mozila , mas como fui tirar a a versão 13.04  para colocar a 12.04 ai perdi os sistes.
<Conrado> então foi contigo mesmo.
<Conrado> até falamos sobre processadores que  supertaria o 62 bits.
<chouga> Conrado-> 62 bits?
<Conrado> jṕa isntalei , está beleza.
<chouga> Conrado-> Acho que você queria dizer 32 ou 64 bits, certo?
<Conrado> isso.
<Conrado> mesmo
<chouga> Conrado-> Em que posso ajudá-lo?
<Conrado> poderia me passar outros lugares onde eu possa me aprofundar mais no ubuntu?
<Conrado> estou lendo no WiKI..
<chouga> Conrado-> Ok, só um momento...
<Conrado> BELEZA.
<chouga> Conrado-> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/
<chouga> Conrado-> http://br-linux.org/
<chouga> Conrado-> http://sejalivre.org/
<chouga> Conrado-> http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/
<chouga> Conrado-> http://orgulhogeek.net/
<chouga> Conrado-> Sabes inglês?
<chouga> Conrado-> http://pplware.sapo.pt/
<Conrado> SIM.
<chouga> Conrado-> http://www.ubuntero.com.br/
<vinicius> Alguem me diz um site que contenha tudo que um iniciante tem que saber sobre linux
<chouga> Conrado-> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<corvolino> www.google.com.br
<vinicius> Site!
<chouga> Conrado-> http://planeta.ubuntu-br.org/
<chouga> Conrado-> http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<Conrado> CHOUGA> muito obrigado.
<chouga> vinicius-> A Wiki do Ubuntu é muito boa.
<Conrado> eu vi , muito boa mesmo. excelentes artigos.
<chouga> vinicius-> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/
<Conrado> você usa o mozila?
<chouga> Conrado-> Eu?
<vinicius> Fiquei 2 dias tentando conserta o wifi no ubuntu 12.04 e sem sucesso
<vinicius> tive que migrar para lubuntu e agora vou migrar para xubuntu
<Conrado> sim
<Conrado> CHouga> voce usa o mozila?
<chouga> vinicius-> Creio que a migração por si mesma não resolverá o problema, mas se concentrar na causa do problema e sua possível solução é a chave.
<chouga> Conrado-> Sim.
<chouga> Conrado-> Por que?
<Conrado> eu também uso .
<Conrado> ai vou salvar os favoritos.
<Conrado> Chouga> muito obrigado. abraço  e boa noite.
<vinicius> Chouga eu sou novato não entendo muito[
<guest__> Ola, boa noite
<CyL> Cristiano_Dias: Boa noite
<Cristiano_Dias> Ai galera, tenho um hotspot aqui. mas estou com uma duvida.
<Cristiano_Dias> o meu firewall bloqueia tudo e manda tudo para a porta do apache
<Cristiano_Dias> nesse caso qualquer endereço que ele colcoar no navegador ira para o site do apache
<Cristiano_Dias> se ele colocar por exemplos www.facebook.com.br, o meu firewall redireciona ele para um site onde ele colocar sua matricula e senha
<Cristiano_Dias> depois de colocar esses dados o meu firewall libera para ele poder navegar
<Cristiano_Dias> mas se eu voltar a colocar www.facebook.com.br ele ainda faz o redirecionamento
<Cristiano_Dias> e como tivesse acessando um cache
<CyL> Cristiano_Dias: Qual a sua dúvida?
<Cristiano_Dias> estou tentando explicar....
<CyL> Cristiano_Dias: Ainda não entendi qual a dúvida.
<Cristiano_Dias> irei tentar explicar mais uma vez.
<Cristiano_Dias> a parte do redirecionamento voce entendeu?
<Cristiano_Dias> ele manda tudo pro apache
<CyL> Cristiano_Dias: Eu entendi tudo que vc escreveu, só não li uma pergunta com sua dúvida ainda
<Cristiano_Dias> ok. o apache tem algum cache de paginas?
<CyL> Cristiano_Dias: Sim, ele tem a possibilidade de cachear páginas
<Cristiano_Dias> e que mesmo retirando esse redirecionamento que meu iptables faz para o apache ele aindfa fica alguns segundos realizando esse redirecionamento.
<hudson> Oi... Alguém conhece algum livro para se estudar sobre ubuntu/linux?
<kernel> guia foca linux é o melhor
<hudson> ok "kernel", obrigado
<ubuntero> hudson, http://orgulhogeek.net/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante/
<hudson> checando...
<hudson> obrigado ubuntero
<ubuntero> hudson, de nada, não esquece de agradecer o cara que fez o guia
<hudson> pode deixar!
<corvolino> ubuntero, quero ver um podcast sobre o archlinux hein.
<corvolino> :P
<ubuntero> corvolino, não tenho nenhum contato com a comunidade, mas seria um prazer
<corvolino> ubuntero, chama o skate_forever, não sou bom em falar :(
<ubuntero> corvolino, vou anotar aqui e entrar em contato
<corvolino> ubuntero, diga que eu que o indiquei.
<KurtKraut> Arch é uma ótima distro. Merece um episódio.
<corvolino> sim :P
<CyL> KurtKraut: Opa, tá por aí?
<KurtKraut> CyL, yeap
<CyL> KurtKraut: Agora é um bom momento para continuarmos o nosso assunto?
<KurtKraut> CyL, yeap
<vinicius> Estou  tentando baixar o Wine pela central que que ele fica ESPERANDO APT-GET sair!
<vinicius> Estou  tentando baixar o Wine pela central que que ele fica ESPERANDO APT-GET para sair ,o que devo fazer??
<vinicius> Porfavor me ajudem a webcam do meu notebook não ta funcionando no Xubuntu 13.4
<dexteer> Olá Senhores, boa noite!
<dexteer> Exclui sem querer a minha pasta fonts do sistema como posso restaurar ela?
<yangm> ajuda com git?
<yangm> o que esse comando cat /tmp/id_rsa.john.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys vai fazer?
<Falcon> ?
<zonetti> bom dia
<MrBoss> bom dia
<MrBoss> alguém tem aparelhos com android?
<CyL> MrBoss: Por quê a pergunta?
<MrBoss> CyL queria saber se tem a mesma função do iphone que acessa o pc remotamente compartilhando a área de trabalho do pc
<CyL> MrBoss: Existem alguns aplicativos para android que fazem isso
<MrBoss> CyL tem algum que conheça para recomendar?
<CyL> MrBoss: Bom, eu sei muito pouco, mas o que eu uso é o pcketcloud
<CyL> *usei
<Emilio_Eiji> olá pessoal...
<bumbop> bom dia galera
<bumbop> tem alguem que ja conseguiu fazer a placa realtek 8190 funcionar com o driver sem a gambiarra do ndiswrapper ?
<CyL> bumbop: Essa placa é sem fio?
<bumbop> CyL,
<bumbop> sim.. to pegando o maior rabo porque com o ndiswraper ela nao funciona no modo monitor
<CyL> bumbop: Pra que vc precisa do modo monitor?
 * MarteX hack wifi detected ... hhe
<bumbop> uai
<bumbop> seguinte... to usando uma merda de internet da oi... em casa...
<bumbop> e tenho uns vizinhos...
<bumbop> huaehuea
<bumbop> to querendo pega uma rebarbinha.
<bumbop> tendeste?
<CyL> bumbop: Lugar errado, pessoa errada hora errada
<CyL> @kick bumbop Atividades ilegais não são bem vindas
<Emilio_Eiji> =p
<yangm> CyL, pode me ajudar com a configuração de um servidor para git?
<CyL> yangm: Bom, nuncs fiz isso, mas posso tentar
<yangm> CyL, eu estava seguindo este lindo guia Riba Gonçalves Vamos vê! se tiver devagar o cassete vai comer como sempre,somos um concorrente democrático!!!
<yangm> opa
<yangm> http://git-scm.com/book/pt-br/Git-no-Servidor-Configurando-Git-no-Servidor
<yangm> desculpem pela última mensagem
<CyL> yangm: ?
<yangm> eu consegui configurar a key normalmente
<yangm> porém ao dar git pull origin master
<yangm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877720/
<yangm> CyL, já tentei modificar as permissões da pasta no servidor
<yangm> e nada, ao que parece ele não consegue ler
<CyL> yangm: Bom, pode ser que não seja mesmo um repositório GIT
<yangm> CyL, eu dei git init --bare no servidor como mandava o tutorial
<yangm> CyL, inclusive gerou umas pastas
<yangm> CyL, e a conexão ssh funciona perfeitamente
<CyL> yangm: Cara, eu nunca usei git, desculpe
<yangm> CyL, ok
<incruiser> Boa tarde
<yangm> incruiser, boa
<wellington_> não consigo atualizar o sistema . aparece a seguinte mensagem : ''Isso exige a instalação de pacotes de fontes não autenticadas.''
<MrBoss> alguém conhece o site bitsoup ?
<andretyn> Olá a todos o/
<xGrind> eae
<chouga> Boa-tarde a todos!
<MarteX> o/ tarde
<doing-> galera, nao to conseguindo usar o apt-get, alguem poderia me dar uma ajuda?
<chouga> doing--> O que está acontecendo?
<doing-> dim@dim-pc:~$ su apt-get update
<doing-> Nenhuma entrada de passwd para usuário 'apt-get'
<chouga> doing--> Você está usando o Ubuntu?
<doing-> sim
<chouga> doing--> Tente isto: sudo apt-get update
<doing-> qualquer comando q eu mande executar da uma coisa assim nada haver
<doing-> valeu chouga
<doing-> acho que deu certo
<doing-> :D
<[Orca]> Ola pessoal.
<[Orca]> Alguem poderia me falar se precisa do sudo do-release-upgrade precisa de lista de pacotes para funcionar? aqui bugou.
<[Orca]> ?
<hggdh> ?
<Thiaguinho> alguém pode me explicar como usar o LiLi?
<Thiaguinho> alguém pode me explicar como usar o LiLi? LinuxLive USC Creator.
<Thiaguinho> :)
<Thiaguinho> alguém pode me explicar como usar o LiLi? LinuxLive USC Creator.
<ggabiel96> opa boa noite ae :D
<ggabiel96> eu tinha instalado o windows 7 junto com o fedora 19 e o ubuntu (instalados nessa ordem), sendo que criei as partições /boot, /, /home and swap pra cada um
<ggabiel96> mas no final das contas eu nao consegui mais bootar o fedora, inclusive navegando tanto pela interface grafica quanto pelo terminal mostrava q n tinha mais nada nas partições do fedora >_>
<ggabiel96> mais tarde reinstalei tudo, só que primeiro o fedora e dps o ubuntu (e nao criei mais uma /boot separada pro ubuntu) e entao funcionou
<ggabiel96> só q dps algum comando relacionado ao initramfs q eu nao lembro qual é, acho q foi pra arrumar o splash dps dos drivers da nvidia, não deu mais certo dnovo
<ggabiel96> e agora só tou com windows 7 + fedora 19
<ggabiel96> e queria saber se não vai dar problema também se eu instalar o elementary OS
<ggabiel96> alguém sabe?
<Thiaguinho> ggabiel96: sabe usar o LinuxLive USC Creator? :)
<ggabiel96> n usei esse programa ai ainda. é pra criar usb bootável né? utilizei akele universal usb creator (acho q é esse o nome >_>)
<ggabiel96> universal usb installER*
<Thiaguinho> ggabiel96: é, o pior que já vi muitos tutoriais e o do proprio site LinuxLive, mas num consigo proceguir.
<Thiaguinho> ggabiel96: instalei uma parte, mas não sei como usar.
<Thiaguinho> :/
<ggabiel96> usa esse universal usb installer
<ggabiel96> é muito fácil
<Thiaguinho> ggabiel96: agradeço se me disser. ;)
<ggabiel96> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<ggabiel96> é bem fácil de usar, e tem as instruções com fotos nesse link ai (o próprio site)
<Thiaguinho> ggabiel96: mas será que vai servir pro LiLi?
<ggabiel96> ele tem a mesma função q o lili
<ggabiel96> tu quer criar um pendrive bootável com ubuntu não é?
<Thiaguinho> ggabiel96: com o kubuntu 11.04. ele ta na forma .iso, aqui no pc.
<ggabiel96> sim
<ggabiel96> pode utilizar q funciona
<ggabiel96> vo ter q logar no fedora >_>
<ggabiel96> flw ae pessoal
<Thiaguinho> alguém pode me explicar como usar o LiLi? LinuxLive USC Creator. :)
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-16
<fernandofgo> obrigado
<fernandofgo> sou iniciante no linux
<fernandofgo> mais pelo que li meu problema 'e o de muitos
<fernandofgo> nao consigo usar wireless
<fernandofgo> preciso saber primeiro qual e o comando para ver qual 'e minha placa
<jeflui> fernandofgo, lspci | grep W ou lsusb | grep W
<fernandofgo> jeflui Grato
<fernandofgo> 01:04.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05) viviane@viviane:~$ lsusb | grep W Bus 001 Device 002: ID 064e:a101 Suyin Corp. Acer CrystalEye Webcam
<fernandofgo> alguem consegue me informar qual o drive para a placa acima
<jeflui> fernandofgo, exibiu apenas sua webcam e firewire, cola a saida dos comandos: lsusb e lspci no http://paste.ubuntu.com e passa o link
<fernandofgo> jeflui segue:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/5879302/
<jeflui> fernandofgo, parece que nao ha, ja verificou se esta desativada? (algum botao/"chave")
<fernandofgo> nao cara durante a instalacao o ubuntu apresentou alguns erros
<fernandofgo> talvez seja isso n~ao
<fernandofgo> ?
<fernandofgo> pq quando eu uso wirless usb externo funciona perfeitamente
<fernandofgo> jeflui vou reinstalar, obrigado pela atencao e ajuda, tenha uma boa noite
<jeflui> fernandofgo, nao acredito que seja isso, mas voce pode simplesmente dar o boot com o livecd para testar :)
<jeflui> boa noite
<fernandofgo> jeflui mais com o boot no cd tb nao aparece wireless
<GuilhermeCunha> fernandofgo, o chipset é suportado nativamente do ubuntu ?
<GuilhermeCunha> se não for tem que add o modulo e carrega-lo via modprobe
<fernandofgo> GuilhermeCunha acredito que nao pq ele tinha windows instalado eu instalei o ubuntu por cima
<fernandofgo> tipo usuario
<GuilhermeCunha> verificar o chipset
<GuilhermeCunha> e ver se é compativel...
<fernandofgo> como eu faco
<GuilhermeCunha> ve na placa
<fernandofgo> caros voltei pra tentar saber comotestar o chipset GuilhermeCunha
<katia> boa noite amis
<katia> amigos
<katia> precizo de uma ajuda baivei un video com legenda em mkv e quero converte para mp4 sen tira a legenda que programa vcs me recomenda
<katia> precizo de uma ajuda baivei un video com legenda em mkv e quero converte para mp4 sen tira a legenda que programa vcs me recomenda
<GuilhermeCunha> katia, wait
<GuilhermeCunha> http://sandilands.info/sgordon/convert-mkv-to-mp4-in-ubuntu
<katia> oi baixei un video em mkv con legenda embutida e quero converte para mp4 sen tira a legenda vc conhece augun programa bom
<GuilhermeCunha> katia,
<GuilhermeCunha> olha o link que te colei
<AlexandreMBM> Oi! Bom dia a todos vocês!
<GuilhermeCunha> ..
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém sabe dizer por que o Gnome Classic (sem efeitos), Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, não tem botão direito nos painéis? Houve um erro que fez sumir o ícone "Trocar para Área de Trabalho" (coisa assim), e eu gostaria de re-adicioná-lo.
<AlexandreMBM> s/por que o Gnome/por que no Gnome/
<AlexandreMBM> Eu descobri: ALT + botão direito
<AlexandreMBM> Ou: WIN + ALT + botão direito
<AlexandreMBM> Estava no Ask Ubuntu.
<sidney_> ola, bom dia
<sidney_> preciso resolver um grave problema, tinha instalado o win7 e atualzei para o 8 ai deu um pau e agora acho que perdi todos os arquivos, queria saber se o ubuntu le os arquivos no hd. obrigado pelas respostas
<bailon> sidney_: o ubuntu lê sim, e tu não precisa instalar, basta rodar um live cd e copiar os teus dados para um outro local
<sidney_> Ah, muito grato vicente, vc me fez ganhar meu dia! obrigado mesmo...
<sidney_> Ol[a Bailon, desculpe, muito obrigado, vc fez ganhar meu dia! obrigado memso
<sidney_> ?)
<Carom> Bom dia!
<Carom> Sou novo aqui :)
<Carom> Por favor, alguem pode me dar uma ajudiinha? Na verdade eh uma duvida "simples"
<Carom> Ja procurei no google mas nao obtive respostas solidas...
<hggdh> !alguem | Carom
<ubotu-br`> Carom: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<Carom> Vlw
<Rodrigo__> bom dia, gstaria de saber como faço para instalar o ubuntu? baixei o arquivo em ISO,
<Carom> Entao, Se eu tiver uma DUAL BOOT, Ubuntu com Win7, Como fica a questao Vulnerabilidade/ Virus, entre esses 2 OS? Como o Ubuntu é "Livre" de virus, como fica se eu pegar um virus quando estiver com o Win7 ?
<Rodrigo__> gostaria de saber se eu passar para um dvd ou um pen drive ele automatico q nem o Ruindows? ou tenho q ter outros macetes?
<ivanbajr> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2787948/E-tinet.com-Curso-Linux-Ubuntu.pdf
<ivanbajr> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2787948/ubuntu_guia_do_iniciante-2-0.pdf
<ivanbajr> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2787948/apostila-ubuntu8-leve-ygorabreu.pdf
<hggdh> Carom: normalmente teu Windows estará comprometido, mas não o Ubuntu. Mas se teus arquivos são compartilhados, poderás ter partes do, ou todo o, virus nos arquivos do Ubuntu
<ivanbajr> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2787948/2002%20La%20Biblia%20De%20Linux%20%28Anaya%29.pdf
<hggdh> Carom: se o virus for um boot sector infector, fica mais complicado
<ivanbajr> Coloquei uns link com um pequeno material para quem sentir vontade de baixar.
<Carom> hggdh VLW! Estou amando o ubuntu, mas realmente tem alguns APPs que criam uma dificuldade de compatibilidade com ubuntu.
<Rodrigo__> OBRIGADO ivanbajr...
<Carom> A porcaria da Caixa Economica Federal adora me bloquear achando que sou "hacker". Tenho que ir na agencia toda hora reativar minha senha...
<jrzbraga> olá
<jrzbraga> alguém utiliza o tormail?
<Carom> OBRIGADO A TODOS! VIVA O LINUX ! EXCELENTEEEE D+
<hggdh> :-)
<Carom> Meu Obrigado especial a galera do ZORIN !
<Carom> Testei dezenas de sabores... e pra familiarizar o Zorin é Perfeito ! LINUX forever...
<Carom> Obrigado
<ivanbajr> Tormail? Não.
<AlexandreMBM> http://askubuntu.com/a/45802
<AlexandreMBM> O XChat não está indo para o tray, ou está ficando invisível.
<AlexandreMBM> A dica 1, que é "desativar", não quero.
<AlexandreMBM> A dica 3, que é o indicador, instala o XChat-GNOME, que eu também não quero.
<AlexandreMBM> A dica 2 não existe aqui. Nem em gconf de Unity-2d nem em gconf de Gnome Classic.
<rcbdesigner> bom dia
<rcbdesigner> vem cá.. não tem uma forma de configurar o pidgin para não abrir essa página do chanserv?
<rcbdesigner> fica parecendo pop-up rs
<AlexandreMBM> rcbdesigner, não sei. Mas acho que não. A página do ChanServ é algo "comum" em todos os clientes.
<AlexandreMBM> rcbdesigner, mas ela só abre no início.
<rcbdesigner> to ligano... mas acho desnecessária
<rcbdesigner> antes não fazia isso aqui no canal... não que eu lembre
<rcbdesigner> ligado*
<rcbdesigner> rapaz.. instalei no VB o Linux Lite... baseado no ubuntu
<rcbdesigner> legalzinho.. já vem até preconfigurado pro guest do VB =)
<rcbdesigner> com os programas certos pré-instalados
<rcbdesigner> não usa a central de programas que eu acho pesada pra kct... e sim o synaptic
<rcbdesigner> só vendo o review pra ver se gosta
<AlexandreMBM> Minha questão sobre o XChat. Parece que seria o caso de adicionar o applet "Área de Notificação" no Painel. Já tinha esquecido disso no Gnome. Mas acabei desistindo. A "Área de Notificação" altera o visual.
<AlexandreMBM> E mantém ícones de programas indesejados, replicados, para os quais já existe "indicator".
<AlexandreMBM> E parece que as configurações seriam em dconf, e não em gconf.
<AlexandreMBM> Algo assim:
<AlexandreMBM> gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist
<AlexandreMBM> get .. set
<AlexandreMBM> Adicionar 'all' a essa lista.
<AlexandreMBM> Não testei.
<rcbdesigner> tava falando com quem isso?
<rcbdesigner> man.. ta mais rápido usar o firefox pelo VB do que no windows kkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> ta parecendo mágica
<AlexandreMBM> rcbdesigner, todos
<AlexandreMBM> rcbdesigner, quando a experimentou outros sistemas, não pratico
<AlexandreMBM> rcbdesigner, já experimentei alguns
<AlexandreMBM> rcbdesigner, não é que eu não ache que haja sistemas insteressantes
<rcbdesigner> hum
<AlexandreMBM> rcbdesigner, é que estou satisfeito com atual e não quero perder tempo
<rcbdesigner> qual seria?
<rcbdesigner> não vou criar confusão.. garanto =)
<rcbdesigner> todas são boas... depende do uso para cada um
<AlexandreMBM> em PVT
<rcbdesigner> é depois de ver um review descarto o linux lite =/
<Edilson> Olá, preciso de ajuda, formatei minha maquina, criei partições ext4 e uma de memoria, agora baixei Windows 7, usei o programa pra inicializar pelo pendrive e agora quando renicio a maquina o linux não reconhece e nao deixa o windows 7 reinicializar
<Edilson> Me ajudem, por favor.. tentei abrir direto do pendrive pelo wine e tentei instalar pelo ubunto mesmo pra ver se ele copiava os arquivos e reiniciava a maquina, mas o ubuntu nao deixa
<Edilson> AJUDA AJUDA AJUDA AJUDA!!
<Edilson> AJUDA AJUDA AJUDA AJUDA!!
<Edilson> AJUDA AJUDA AJUDA AJUDA!!
<Edilson> AJUDA AJUDA AJUDA AJUDA!!
<andretyn> Edilson, vc quer instalar o rWindows 7 na mesma maquina
<Edilson> sim
<Edilson> na verdade, quero deletar o ubuntu
<andretyn> Edilson, não grite, isso é um canal de usuarios:(
<Edilson> desculpe
<Edilson>  :(
<andretyn> Edilson, pq quer deletar o Ubuntu, não gostou?
<Edilson> Não estou conseguindo me adequar direito ao ubuntu, queria ver se achava um tema parecido com windows mas ele nao é compativel com ubuntu 13.04, então quero voltar para Windows 7
<andretyn> Edilson, sei q é dificil se adequar, mas tente em dualboot, fica mais facil, entrar direto no Linux/Gnu é dificil para todos
<Edilson> pode ser
<andretyn> Edilson, E se vc quer reinstalar, tem como, vc fez um pendrive com o windows pra fazer isso?
<KurtKraut> Edilson, se você trocar de um carro de câmbio manual para o câmbio automático e ficar incomodado no início, você vai mandar arrancar fora o câmbio automático e por um manual artesanal? Tente reconsiderar suas escolhas.
<Edilson> sim
<Edilson> 16gb
<Edilson> sim, acho que da pra viver com os dois e ir migrando devagar para o ubuntu
<KurtKraut> Edilson, você está num incômodo inicial porque é novidade. Mas em menos de uma semana você vai se acostumar ao jeito diferente  de fazer o que costuma fazer, a nova posição dos menus etc. e tudo será passado. Agora tentar imitar a interface do Windows no Linux é um tempo desperdiçado.
<KurtKraut> Edilson, se permita conhecer algo novo e usufruir das vantagens de algo novo. Essa é a minha sugestão.
<andretyn> Edilson, ele não roda na hora da instalação, o livepen do windows?
<Edilson> nao tou intendendo muito, deixa eu ver
<andretyn> Edilson, tem que dar boot pelo pendrive, ele faz isso?
<Edilson> faz isso sim
<andretyn> Edilson, então é soh formatar o hd usando o windows e fazer a instalação
<Edilson> mas quando tento dar boot aparece mensagem de erro sisubuntu no boot
<andretyn> Edilson, ou melhor, criar uma partição para o windows e deixar outra para o Linux/Gnu. E se tah dando erro, então a bios não esta configurarda para dar boot pelo pendrive
<andretyn> Edilson, vc criou o pendrive usando o q?
<andretyn> Edilson, vc criou o pendrive usando o q?
<rcbdesigner> galera.. por experiencia própria.. tem que formatar tudo
<rcbdesigner> pq tem que ter o windows instalado primeiro para depois instalar o ubutnu
<andretyn> rcbdesigner, o/
<rcbdesigner> para ele q ta iniciando é a forma que dará menos dorde cabeça
<rcbdesigner> andretyn: 0/
<rcbdesigner> Edilson:  sua questão é que pareça o windows? ou quer uma interface bonita?
<rcbdesigner> de qualquer forma talvez vc se de melhor com algumas versões alternativas do Ubuntu...
<rcbdesigner> o Xubuntu no caso seria uma boa opção para vc
<rcbdesigner> qualquer duvida de como eles são.. da uma pesquisada no youtube
<rcbdesigner> nesse canal do youtube tem várias demonstrações Edilson https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Mf-HF80u04
<rcbdesigner> espero ter tirado uma parte da sua angústia
<hggdh> Edilson: só um comentário -- não mais repita o que fizeste no início (ficar repetindo a mesma coisa seguidamente). Isto atrapalha mais que ajuda
<Edilson> Desculpe ter feito esperarem, recebi uma ligação, perdão.
<Edilson> Bom é seguinte, eu Tinha o Windows 7 ultimate, e deveria ter escolhido dual boot, mas acabei formatando o Hd em eEXT4
<Edilson> acredito eu que de qualquer forma tenha que formatar tudo denovo e separar um pedaço do Hd em EXT4 e a outra em NTFS correot?
<Edilson> correto?
<rcbdesigner> isso
<rcbdesigner> NTFS para windows
<rcbdesigner> eu não lembro se o programa gparted pode criar partição NTFS... alguém se habilita?
<hggdh> não faz diferença -- o importante é termos as partições criadas. A instalação do windows pode formatar a partição
<Edilson> Seguinte pessoa, quando eu tinha o Windows, tinha a iso dele e dai usei programa da microsoft e copie par dentro do pendrive, basicamente o que ele fez foi copiar o conteudo da iso pro pendrive, coisa que poderia ter feito manuamente
<rcbdesigner> sei... já pensei em instalar windows através de pendrive
<Edilson> dai eu usava ele sempre que queria, criei uma pasta dentro do pendrive pra usar o restante como armazenador, então reirei tudo e instalei o ubunto, então devolvi tudo denovo, só que pus em uma pasta deixando o boot para o ubuntu
<Edilson> o windows ficou na pasta Windows 7
<rcbdesigner> como geralmente não vejo povo instalando windows através do pendrive aconselho instalar num dvd
<Edilson> Então eu fiz o contrario, coloquei o ubuntu na pasta UBUNTU e tirei para a raiz do pendrive os arquivos e pasta do Windows 7
<rcbdesigner> .... chessus
<rcbdesigner> vou sair aqui.. flw
<Edilson> mas quando reiniciu, aparece uma mensagem de erro do sysbuntu ou syslinux dizendo que a pasta de boot não foi encontrada, ele não quer aceitar o windows iniciar o boot
<rcbdesigner> espero que solucione
<b4cKdOoR> galera eu atualizei o kernel do ubuntu 13.04...para o 3.10 só que a placa d video bugo...remove o kernel..só que o meu video ficou muitoooo lento
<andretyn> b4cKdOoR, cara, isso é muito dificil de resolver, vc não sabe quais arquivos ele mudou, então acho que o mais acertado seria remove o config do usuario, talvez isso ajude:(
<andretyn> b4cKdOoR, ou, mais radical, fazer um reinstalação completa, mas dai vai apagar todo o sistema... mais vai deixar como novo:)
<b4cKdOoR> andretyn, quando atualizei os drives de video não estava fucionando...só voltou a fucionar porq eu removi o kernel e apaguei o .config
<b4cKdOoR> andretyn, só que estar muito lento...
<Carom> Boa tarde a todos!
<Carom> POR FAVOR, alguem indica algum programa para Baixar videos do YOUTUBE e/ou baixar direto pra mp3... ???
<Carom> Ja testei TODOS do Soft Center e nenhuma funciona! Obrigado
<xGrind> Carom, clipgrb
<xGrind> clipgrab*
<Carom> Obrigado! do Soft Center ou baixo de outro lugar ?
<Carom> acho que achei no baixaki... vou testar
<andretyn> Carom, youtu-dl, mas é linha de comando, mas ele tem uma P0rr@d@ de configurações, é o melhor:))
<andretyn> Carom, instala via getdeb, um site q tem "alguns" programas:)
<Carom> Hm. baixei o clipgrab... ele nao abre, diz que tem q ter um aplicativo pra poder abri-lo
<optimusprimem> Carom, http://www.youtube-mp3.org/pt
<Carom> estava procurando um APP pra agilizar... mas VLW. OBRIGADO D+ vai resolver! :)
<folho> boa tarde
<folho> alguem sabe se preciso desfragmentar o hd no ubuntu?
<hggdh> folho: não, não é necessário
<J0hn-Doe> boa tarde
<J0hn-Doe> alguem sabe se existe traduções para portugues das documentações que aparecem quando utiliza o man, xman ou info?
<andretyn> J0hn-Doe, man-pt, mas tem poucas man traduzidas
<J0hn-Doe> andretyn:  obrigado, vou dar uma testa em alguns pra ver, sera que la mostra a equipe que traduziu ou algum site da equipe tradutora pra acompanhar as traduções atuais?
<andretyn> J0hn-Doe, elas são manpages-pt_20040726-4_all.deb
<andretyn> J0hn-Doe, deh um apt-cache show manpages-pt para ver informações
<J0hn-Doe> é achei um site aki mais vou ver tambem esse comando brigadaço cara =D , é que estou lendo um apostila de um curso da unicamp sobre linguagem C que fala pra estudar primeiro o unix e fala sobre esses comandos man mais é tudo em ingles e meu ingles é pessimo -_-'
<J0hn-Doe> andretyn:  massa curti esse comando ele mostra quem esta desenvolvendo
<andretyn> olha, para saber sobre Linux, tenta o guiafocalinux, tem muiiiita informação, até para ti, mas para estudar o CC vc pode usar quer Linux, o GCC é quase Igual ao CC
<J0hn-Doe> andretyn:  sim ele recomenda mesmo o gcc por ser mais proximo do padrão ansi c
<andretyn> Na facu q eu cursava, usavamos o Ubuntu, gedit e gcc...
<J0hn-Doe> andretyn: na verdade nem estou na facul kkk estou mais de curioso mesmo
<andretyn> J0hn-Doe, tem um curso gratis no Youtube, q ensina passo-a-passo com programar, muito legal e facil. o cara usava muita linha de comando...
<J0hn-Doe> andretyn: blz valeu pela dica vou voltar a leitura pra não dispersar muito , novamente agradeço sua atenção.
<andretyn> J0hn-Doe, blz, qq coisa, digita:))
<Matheus> Olá gostária de saber como instalar o ubuntu em um ultrabook dell com uefi, ja tentei varias maneiras com o 12.10 e não consegui.
<Matheus> Alguem online ?
<dberg> Drama do dia, specs2 com mongodb.
<chouga> Boa-tarde a todos!
<J0hn-Doe> chouga:  boa tarde chouga o/
<dberg> bdd, cancer!
<J0hn-Doe> alguem me ajuda , tem como usar o rm pra deletar varios arquivos com a mesma extensao? tipo o 'del *.ext' do dos ?
<J0hn-Doe> tanto rm quanto ls
<AlexandreMBM> J0hn-Doe, rm *.ext
<AlexandreMBM> J0hn-Doe, quanto ao ls
<AlexandreMBM> uso ls -1 xxxx | grep PADRAO
<AlexandreMBM> talvez o -1 não seja necessário
<AlexandreMBM> mas ls *.ext funciona
<AlexandreMBM> J0hn-Doe,
<J0hn-Doe> AlexandreMBM:  certo vou tentar aki é que eu lembro que tentei uma vez mais não tinha dado certo dexa eu conferir aki brigado
<AlexandreMBM> J0hn-Doe, cuidado com rm
<J0hn-Doe> ah tranquilo estou usando os comandos em uma shell de treinamento
<AlexandreMBM> J0hn-Doe, uso o pacote trash-cli
<AlexandreMBM> J0hn-Doe, faz lixeira na linha de comando
<AlexandreMBM> comandos trash-put, trash-list, trash-empty
<J0hn-Doe> AlexandreMBM:  é parece bom usar esse trash-cli mesmo , apesar que esses dias eu fiz um backup automatico no cron que envia os documentos importantes pra um servidor ftp, mais sempre escapa alguma coisa melhor previnir mesmo do que aquels "ops deletei vou ter que fazer tudo de novo -_-'"
<J0hn-Doe> AlexandreMBM:  brigado pela ajuda e atenção vou instalar essa sugestão da lixeira.
<J0hn-Doe> AlexandreMBM:  funcionou mesmo ^^ , para o ls como alguns arquivos nao tem extensão usei assim 'ls teste*' ai ele lista todos os arquivos com teste no nome tipo teste1 teste2 etc, era isso que eu queria.
<AlexandreMBM> J0hn-Doe, existem softwares próprios para backup... não sei detalhar, mas tem
<J0hn-Doe> AlexandreMBM:  ah sim imagino que tenham mesmo, mais como estou em faze de aprendizado estou tentando desenvolver meus proprios scripts ou programas para melhor aprendizado.
<J0hn-Doe> AlexandreMBM:  e migrei recentemente do windows pro ubuntu, então estou tentando tirar meu cerebro do sedentarismo kkk ainda to bem mal acustumado e preguiçoso pra falar a verdade.
<J0hn-Doe> flw pra quem fica vou pro curso ^^
<FranciscoRamon> E ai pessoal
<chouga> FranciscoRamon-> o/
<Richter> Boa tarde pessoal
<chouga> Richter-> Boa-tarde!
<Richter> Estou tentando migrar um banco de dados mysql para outro servidor
<Richter> Mas estou tendo problemas com permições
<Richter> já dei os grants nas tabelas
<Richter> mas falta algo...
<Richter> alguém tem alguma experiencia similar?
<fabsec> boa noite pessoal
<chouga> fabsec-> Boa-noite!
<fabsec> alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar minha placa de captura da encore enltv-fm
<chouga> fabsec-> *Boa-tarde, são 17:52 ainda...
<fabsec> nao consigo de jeito nenhum,jatentei mas nada
<chouga> fabsec-> Recomendo a leitura destes sites:
<chouga> fabsec-> http://www.brambillainformatica.com/2010/08/configuracao-da-placa-de-captura-encore.html
<chouga> fabsec-> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Configuracao-da-placa-de-captura-encore-ENLTVFM2-no-Ubuntu-9.10
<fabsec> blz vou tentar valeu
<chouga> fabsec-> http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php/topic,17391.0.html
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-17
<andretyn> pegunta, alguem teve problema com um notebook http://avell.com.br/avell-titanium-b153?
<andretyn> s/pegunta, pergunta
<andretyn> tipo na placa de video
<andretyn> não consigo instalar, não roda e trava na instalação
<andretyn>  se o erro que da no slackware-current ajuda: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-NgC2kuuvsoc/UeLlFRmsgQI/AAAAAAAAAnk/46OhRvYcWOs/w737-h553-no/DSC00066.JPG
<JucelioJair> Boa noite, alguem utiliza o gnome color chooser
<rcbdesigner_> cacildis
<andretyn> rcbdesigner_, q foi?(:
<rcbdesigner_> configurando o xchat.. mas toda hora da alguma coisinha errada...
<rcbdesigner_> para mim a senha tava certa... mas disse q não... e tinha configurado outro canal.. e não sei pq ele modificou para #channel
<rcbdesigner_> por isso to conectando e desconectando toda hora
<rcbdesigner_> =/
<rcbdesigner_> vou ver se da certo agora
<andretyn>  xchat é xChato:)) desculpe-me o trocadilho
<rcbdesigner_> pelo menos os canais estão entrando certo... mas ta dando problema com minha senha
<rcbdesigner_> ta dizendo que rcbdesigner puro ja ta sendo usado... realmente estava alguns minutos atrás
<rcbdesigner_> vou dar um tempo...
<rcbdesigner_> eae galerinha do mal
<rcbdesigner_> milagre... consegui fazer o conky funcionar no VB
<andretyn> rcbdesigner_, o mesmo vai ser morto pelo canal... depois vc entra de novo
<rcbdesigner_> poise... o canal já assassinou rs
<andretyn> kkkk
<rcbdesigner_> vou até desabilitar esses canais por enquanto para não ficar enchendo o saco
<rcbdesigner_> ja volto com sorriso no rosto
<mmboto> there are someone brazilian presente here in this momente?
<mmboto> ok so thaks
<mmboto> bye
<r13n> bom dia, alguem aqui tem bom conhecimento com samba4?
<r13n> ou alta disponibilidade?
<r13n> estou montando uma documentação de cluster utilizando samba4 alguem pra ajuda?
<Emilio_Eiji> bom dia pessoal
<serafim> pessoal como criar o cd para rodar o ubuntu direto do cd
<serafim> só baixar o ubuntu e apor o termino gravar tudo em um cd?
<serafim> ou existe algum outro procedimento que se deve fazer?
<serpherus> bom dia
<serpherus> estou com problemas pra rodar o QUAKE 3 ARENA no meu notebook, com ubuntu 13, alguem pode me ajudar
<joelwallis> Onde/como posso saber se o Ubuntu tem drivers para meu notebook?
<serpherus> ninguem ta respondendo hoje
<serpherus> rsrs
<J0hn-Doe> boa tarde alguem sabe algum bom equalizador pra saida de som?
<Leonardo_> Se eu baixar o Ubuntu como faço para atualizar
<Leonardo_> ?
<CyL> Leonardo_: Através do próprio Ubuntu
<CyL> Leonardo_: Tal qual se faz no windows
<Leonardo_> Mas se  eu a versão 13.04
<Leonardo_> vai ser lançado a 13.10
<Leonardo_> vou ter que baixar denovo
<Leonardo_> ?
<CyL> Leonardo_: I ideal para iniciantes é usar as versões LTS
<Leonardo_> Quais são?
<vitor> oi gostaria de alguma ajuda
<Leonardo_> Sim, se  eu a versão 13.04
<Leonardo_> vai ser lançado a 13.10
<Leonardo_> vou ter que baixar denovo
<Leonardo_> ?
<vitor> gostaria de saber se eciste alguma versão do ubuntu que eu poderia intalar em meu nootebook
<vitor> ele é bem antigo só uso pra programação eletronica
<vitor> tem 512mb de ram e 1.6 gz celeron
<vitor> Hd de 40giga
<vitor> se não me engano a 10.10 funcionava liso mas não existem mais repositórios e não conseigo intalar nada...
<vitor> ?
<CyL> vitor: xubuntu?
<vitor> será que ele rodaria liso ... eu tenho intalado windowns xp e é uma bala
<CyL> vitor: pq não testa com um liveusb?
<vitor> entrei no site do xubuntu
<vitor> não sei ... como funciona esse live USB?
<CyL> vitor: vc baixa a mídia di xubuntu e cria um pendrive bootável com o mesmo (é a mesma mídia de instalação). Se gostar, pode usar essa mesma mídia para instalar
<vitor> vc recomendaria o 12.04
<vitor> no site diz que 256mb roda mas com certeza deve ser só o ambiente gráfico
<vitor> unetbootin funciona legal para bootar pelo pen drive?
<CyL> vitor: acrdito que funcione bem
<J0hn-Doe> consegui instalei um equalizador bom aki no ubuntu \o/
<vitor> eu usei ele coloco a imagem iso e da um erro de UI não sei o que e
<diego-ubuntu> ola pessoal, estou tentando copiar umas mp3 da partição de backup para meu celular mas esta dando erro, ja procurei uma solução mas não encontrei, se alguem poder ajudar segue o screen do erro http://ubuntuone.com/4NOxEqOHZO8Z26BR1OJ4Z0
<KBLO> Boa tarde a todos, estamos com uma maquina nova aqui com uma nvidia 650gtx e pretendemos utilizar o cuda 5.5 nela.
<KBLO> A versão recomendada do ubuntu a ser instalada seria a 12.04 LTS ou a 13.04?
<bailon> exit
<hggdh> KBLO: 12.04 é LTS (long term support, suportada até 2017). Idealmente, se és novo no Ubuntu/Linux, esta é a versão
<hggdh> KBLO: 13.04 (e 13.10, em desenvolvimento) são suportadas por apenas 9 meses
<hggdh> diego-ubuntu: gphoto2://..., ou o directorio Music não existem
<KBLO> sim, tenho ciência disto, minha preocupação é se utilizar o LTS, que ja tem algum tempo de produção, se os drivers de video funcionarão corretamente para suportar o CUDA...
<KBLO> obrigado a todos, instalarei a 12.04, t++
<rcbdesigner> cacildis... o gerenciador de programas do ubuntu é um pé no saco.... como não conseguiram deixar esse troço rápido até hj... aff
<r13n> alguem com problemas de navegação com a OI?
<diego-ubuntu> hggdh, gphoto2://.... é o meu celular e Music é a pasta das músicas dentro do celular. vlw pela ajuda
<diego-ubuntu> r13n, aqui a navegação está normal
<hggdh> diego-ubuntu: tens certeza que ele são accessíveis?
<r13n> ou gvt
<r13n> sera que meu dns ta indo pro pau
<r13n> kkk
<r13n> ou os dns da gvt que tao off
<diego-ubuntu> hggdh, consigo acessar a pasta sim, só não estou conseguindo transferir arquivos =/
<diego-ubuntu> r13n, tenho amigos falando que gvt ta dando pau mesmo
<hggdh> diego-ubuntu: vá para a linha de comando, e tente copiar um das músicas para o celular. Reporte os erros
<r13n> diego-ubuntu, faz essa gentileza ping 200.175.89.139 dns gvt
<diego-ubuntu> r13n, PING 200.175.89.139 (200.175.89.139) 56(84) bytes of data..... não está respondendo
<diego-ubuntu> hggdh, valew
<r13n> blz
<r13n> entao esta fora mesmo a gvt
<r13n> diego-ubuntu, obrigado :)
<rcbdesigner> óh que mão na roda https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZhWZBIOg5I
<diego-ubuntu> hggdh, consegui aqui, apenas mudei a forma de acesso do celular, antes selecionava "Transferencia de mídia", mudei para "Armazenamento em massa" ai abriu os arquivos do celular como um cartão de memória ai deu certo para transferir arquivos :)
<diego-ubuntu> r13n :)
<r13n> sim
<r13n> agora volto a increnca da gvt
<r13n> :-)
<hggdh> diego-ubuntu: ah, legal :-)
<rcbdesigner> aaah lek lek lek
<rcbdesigner> hggdh, sabe me dizer que linguagem exo-open --launch  pertence?
<rcbdesigner> to querendo estudar mais para otimizar o xubuntu
<rcbdesigner> já achei aqui http://linux.die.net/man/1/exo-open
<r13n> alguem manja de pacemaker?
<rcbdesigner> aqui mais especificações sobre o exo-open
<rcbdesigner> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/exo/preferred-applications
<hggdh> shalom02
<b4cKdOoR> galera tem alguma forma de melhorar o desenpenho do hd sem precisar formatar...
<b4cKdOoR> meu hd começou a fazer barulho...tipo daqueles que precisam formatar
<CyL> b4cKdOoR: Se ele começou a fazer barulho, troque seu hd
<b4cKdOoR> CyL, ele tem 3 meses de uso apenas
<CyL> b4cKdOoR: Bom, eu só sei que HD fazendo barulho não é normal
<b4cKdOoR> CyL, to axando que vai ser o jeito formatar mesmo
<b4cKdOoR> CyL, obrigado
<CyL> b4cKdOoR: Disponha
<Hyuristyle> alguém ja enfrentou congeladas severas no sistema?
<Hyuristyle> frequentes
<Hyuristyle> trava tudo, mouse, teclado, som
<Hyuristyle> Lubuntu e Ubuntu; 12.10
<Hyuristyle> geralmente quando assistindo vídeo, usando o blender, ou abrindo um jogo com gráficos mais trabalhados
<hggdh> Hyuristyle: o que penguin42 te disse ainda a pouco é correto
<Hyuristyle> hum
<Hyuristyle> ok
<Hyuristyle> só caso alguém tivesse tido o mesmo problema, pra me informar algum caminho
<hggdh> Hyuristyle: sem ter mais dados sobre o que ocorreu, nada podemos fazer. Temos que saber se a máquina ainda é acessivel via SSH, de forma a podermos coletar mais informações, etc
<hggdh> Hyuristyle: reboot, e ver os logs do sistema (/var/log/*) talvez traga alguma luz
<Hyuristyle> certo
<Hyuristyle> após ocorrer outro congelamento ou reboot comum?
<hggdh> após outro congelamento
<hggdh> (se o sistema ainda é activo, logs ainda serão gravados)
<hggdh> se o sistema travou mesmo -- kernel panic -- fica mais difícil
<Hyuristyle> hum
<Hyuristyle> pois é, reportaram esse bug no launchpad e diziam não ter log
<hggdh> mas, pela tua explicação em #ubuntu-bugs, soa como algo relacionado ao driver de vídeo
<hggdh> "Doutor, sinto-me mal"
<hggdh> não ajuda muito...
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<hggdh> Hyuristyle: teu sistema está com todas as atualizações?
<Hyuristyle> sim, compartilho do mesmo pensamento
<Hyuristyle> sim, atualizado
<Hyuristyle> ocorre em ambos ubuntu e lubuntu
<hggdh> usas um driver proprietário (vídeo)?
<Hyuristyle> não; open source
<Hyuristyle> tenho apenas os codecs proprietários
<Hyuristyle> "restricted-extras"
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> nenhum driver directo do fabricante, correto? Apenas pacotes do L/ubuntu?
 * hggdh realmente tem que parar com esta coisa de excesso de 'c's
<Hyuristyle> não entendi
<Hyuristyle> (nenhum driver do fabricante)
<hggdh> correcto/correto, etc
<hggdh> brb
<Hyuristyle> ah sim, rsrsrs
<Hyuristyle> vc é de português?
<Hyuristyle> portugal*
<chouga> Boa-noite a todos!
<afonso> ola
<afonso> alguem pode me ajudar?
<chouga> afonso-> Se eu puder...
<afonso> entao amigo
<afonso> eu tentei instalar o ubuntu
<afonso> mas na hora do boot
<afonso> ele carrega da tela do ubuntu por um tempao
<afonso> e da erro
<afonso> qual sera o problema?
<chouga> afonso-> Diante do que me foi passado, há diversas possibilidades para o problema.
<chouga> afonso-> Qual é o erro?
<afonso> ai ja nao lembro
<chouga> afonso-> Pode ser sua mídia(CD ou DVD) que está ruim. Pode ser sua ISO do Ubuntu que está corrompida, enfim...
<afonso> entao eu baixei a iso do site da ubuntu e instalei em um dvd
<chouga> afonso-> Qual é a versão do Ubuntu ?
<afonso> a mais recente para pc 64bits
<chouga> afonso-> Qual é o seu processador?
<afonso> amd
<hggdh> Hyuristyle: pais portugueses, nascido no Brasil, relocado nos EUA
<chouga> afonso-> Qual modelo?
<Hyuristyle> hggdh: entendi
<afonso> amd radeon A¨6
<afonso> A6
<chouga> afonso-> Ok, bem, podes fazer alguns testes para verificar a sua ISO. Topa?
<afonso> sim sim
<chouga> afonso-> Você vai instalar o Ubuntu no micro ou notebook que estás usando no momento?
<hggdh> shalom02
<hggdh> dammit
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-18
<Governador> Boa noite.
<chouga> Governador-> Boa-noite!
<Governador> Tem algum comando, que mostre se meu driver de audio está instalado corretamente?
<Governador> drive*
<brunoricardojava> olá
<brunoricardojava> Qual a versão do ubuntu que é destinado aos notebooks? e onde posso fazer download?
<CyL> brunoricardojava: não há uma versão específica para notebooks, tente o www.ubuntu-br.org
<CyL> brunoricardojava: Recomendo instalar a LTS 12.04
<brunoricardojava> bem uma vez instalei uma versão do linux ubuntu no meu notebook e quando fui conectar a rede sem fio ele não há estava reconhecendo. eu tinha que conectar ao cabo de rede e fazer download das atualizações. gostaria de saber se é por falta de suporte da versão que eu tinha ou se é assim mesmo?
<CyL> brunoricardojava: É normal que na primeira atualização vc tenha que fazer isso
<CyL> brunoricardojava: por aqui
<brunoricardojava> certo
<brunoricardojava> como eu poderia começar a dominar as funções desse sistema?
<CyL> brunoricardojava: Do ponto de vista de um usuário?
<andretyn> Olá a todos o/
<b4cKdOoR> galera e bom instalar o 12.04 lts ou uma versão atual...tipo a 13.04
<b4cKdOoR> é esperar outra versão lts sair
<AlexandreMBM> b4cKdOoR, questão de preferência
<AlexandreMBM> b4cKdOoR, atualização ou estabilidade
<AlexandreMBM> b4cKdOoR, esperar outra LTS pra que?
<b4cKdOoR> pra ter mias estabilidade
<b4cKdOoR> mais* menos bug
<brunoricardojava> isso mesmo
<brunoricardojava> relacionado a servidores
<brunoricardojava> de conteudo
<d4rk531d> To tendo problema com a rede wireless no ubuntu alguem pode me ajudar?
<CyL> !detalhes | d4rk531d
<ubotu-br`> d4rk531d: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<d4rk531d> To usando o ubuntu 12.04 e estou tentando me conectar com um usb wireless. Ele fica pedindo a senha varias vezes mesmo digitando a senha correta
<CyL> d4rk531d: é um chipset broadcom por acaso?
<d4rk531d> Nao.
<d4rk531d> Obs: em uma rede aberta ele se conecta
<CyL> d4rk531d: vc está escolhendo a forma correta de autenticação?
<d4rk531d> Sim
<d4rk531d> Acha q o problema pode ser no roteador?
<CyL> d4rk531d: Não, acho queé no dispositivo mesmo
<vitor> oi preciso de ajuda sobre um mouse http://www.leadership.com.br/Mouse-Magic-%C3%93tico.html?codproduto=421
<vitor> como faço meu ubunto 13.04 indentificar ele ?
<vitor> ???
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, saber eu não sei. até perguntei ao google...
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, mas ele não detecta algo?
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, lsmod retorna o que? -> paste.ubuntu.com
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, e lspci?
<vitor> lsusb ele detecta
<vitor> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 5986:02c1 Acer, Inc  Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0603:1605 Novatek Microelectronics Corp.  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hu
<vitor> já no lsmod
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, verdade...
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, eu nem lembrei do principal
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, você acha que é esse Novatek?
<vitor> a marca dele é goldship que esta gravada no mouse conforme a foto
<vitor> agora não sei se o fabricante é novatech mas deve ser com certeza
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, o Google retorna
<AlexandreMBM> google: 0603:1605 Novatek Microelectronics mouse
<vitor> é pois é ja existe alguns foruns sobre isso mas nenhuma solução
<vitor> eu sou novo no linux não tenho quase nenhuma noção
<vitor> tem um povo que diz que da pra resolver
<vitor> mas eu não entendo muito da linguagem de comandos do terminal
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, sabe dizer se esse é um modelo 2026?
<vitor> é exatamente igual a esse http://www.leadership.com.br/Mouse-Magic-%C3%93tico.html?codproduto=421
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, cadê o link que você viu o pessoal dizendo que dá pra resolver?
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, em alguma etiqueta tem o código 2026?
<vitor> etiqueta noa tenho mais pois usava ele no meu windos 7 como estou em outro noot com ubunto não tenho mais ela mas atras do mouse tem cod do produto 0421
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, veja se não é algo como http://www.butlerpc.net/blog/2012/09/configure-logitech-m510-usb-mouse-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<vitor> pode ser mas não entendi como fazer
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, mais direto, acabo de encontrar isso: http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=2210
<AlexandreMBM> mas é para o 2026
<AlexandreMBM> talvez aplique-se
<vitor> é por ai mesmo que vi
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, mas veja que o caso de retamero.slackware é o seu
<vitor> mas como não entendo muito de comandos como devo proceder?
<vitor> como faço para ver isso sou bem leigo no assunto rs
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, aquilo realmente pode ser complicado
<AlexandreMBM> antes estude tutoriais de compilação de kernel em Ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, o Ubuntu tem formas de compilar o kernel com facilidades
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, ou seja procure por "compilar o kernel em ubuntu"
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, ele tem um conjunto de passos simplificado
<vitor> eu vi no proprio link
<AlexandreMBM> vitor,eu não tenho link agora
<vitor> ele altera alguns valores e o mouse funciona
<vitor> entendo um pouco pq ja fiz programação em fortran
<vitor> apesar de não ter nada a ver
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, mas depois de você entender um tutorial de compilar o kernel em Ubuntu é que você aplica o conhecimento que está nesse fórum aí.
<vitor> acho que vou ter que  aguardar um pouco pq não é tão simples intalar esse mouse
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, você vai compilar seguindo um tutorial fácil de compilar kernel em ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, e no meio do procedimento, você faz essas edições que são ensinadas pelo retamero.slackware
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, ou seja, guarde a referência ao retamero.slackware
<vitor> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Compilar-kernel-no-Debian-Mamao-com-acucar]
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, e vá saber como se compila kernel em ubutnu
<vitor> to seguindo esse link
<vitor> vou procurar mais ajuda e agradeço sua ajuda alexandre
<AlexandreMBM> vitor encontra parecido e mais fácil, se procurar por "ubuntu"
<dberg> ouch. compilando o kernel pra instalar um mouse?
<AlexandreMBM> s/vitor encontra/você encontra
<vitor> então eu estou tendo problemas com um mouse pois so usei ele em windowns
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, é por que segundo uma dica lá, tem de editar uma coisa no kernel; na verdade li rápido, vou reler
<vitor> vou procurar maia ajuda pois sou iniciante em ubuntu e em linux
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=2210#p24945
<vitor> bom o meu mouse é o http://www.leadership.com.br/Mouse-Magic-%C3%93tico.html?codproduto=421
<dberg> se voce nao esta' interessado em desenvolvimento do lado do kernel eu compraria outro mouse.
<dberg> mas enfim, as vezes voce se interessa e vai ser divertido.
<vitor> eu somente gostaria de faze-lo funcionar
<vitor> mas caso seja muito complicado
<vitor> prefiro comprar um mouse com suporte
<vitor> vou pesquisar mais
<dberg> voce pode tentar uma versao mais recente do kernel
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, estou pressupondo que aquela dica vai funcionar. por que você disse isso de desenvolvimento?
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, o sistema está atualizado?
<dberg> se voce nao esta' interessado nessa parte compilar o kernel pra instalar o mouse e' meio drastico.
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, estou usando o 12.04 há uns 3 meses, sei lá, e já teve umas 3 atualizações de kernel, talvez
<vitor> sim formatei esse noote agora a tarde e atualizei ele totalmente com a ultima versao do ubuntu e as atualizações
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, sim
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, mas eu li tutorial um tempo desse que mostrava ser fácil fazer no ubuntu
<dberg> hmmm, deixa eu ver. ubuntu 13.04, kernel 3.8
<dberg> 3.11 saiu ha' alguns dias
<dberg> linux for workgroups lol
<dberg> se suporte pro seu mouse apareceu nessas novas versoes, ok... mas eu compraria outro mouse.
<vitor> eu conecto o rabicho usb que deveria reconhecer e nada acontece... mesmo ligando o mouse etc... é problema de driver conforme o alexandre sugeriu .... mas como sou um pouco leigo em programação estou apanhando vou dar uma pesquisada pq muitos podem querer saber como faz isso
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, talvez sirva ao aprofundamento: http://mitchtech.net/compile-linux-kernel-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts-detailed/
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, ou isso que você provavelmente já conhece: http://linuxtweaking.blogspot.com.br/2012/08/ubuntu-1204-lts-kernel-compile-guide.html
<dberg> hmmm, nao e' melhor usar um ppa?
<dberg> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<dberg> stable, 3.10.1
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, é que ele precisa editar código
<dberg> putz
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, a não ser que saiba que o código está alterado no empacotado
<dberg> ai' voce tem que fazer isso toda vez que tiver update ou ficar preso com o mesmo kernel
<vitor> exato alexandre estou lendo
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, pois é, mas é um valor num .h
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, os dois últimos links são dois métodos diferentes
<AlexandreMBM> o método principal do penúltimo link é mais antigo e tradicional
<dberg> mas enfim, nao estou dizendo pra voce nao fazer isso.
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, mas no penúltimo link, fim da página, tem o mesmo método do último link, que é o método do debian
<dberg> se voce ja' tem a receita de bolo nao custa tentar.
<vitor> seguindo todos os passos do link do alexandre
<vitor> csera que consigo?
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, você entendeu que no meio do caminho vai parar para fazer a edição da dica do fórum, não é?
<dberg> se voce esta' interessado em programacao isso e' um excelente exercicio.
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, a edição dos .h e .c
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, veja que a versão do kernel que está no tutorial do Viva O Linux é antiga
<vitor> é mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, um vídeo: http://ubuntex.blogspot.com.br/2011/01/como-compilar-o-kernel-no-ubuntu.html
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, esse é mais um método
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, ler tudo lhe ajuda a entender e ganhar segurança sobre o que estará fazendo
<vitor> vou ler com calma e estou vendo o vídeo .... caso consiga eu vou posta aqui todos os passos que fiz
<dberg> o patch que voce vai fazer nao esta' no kernel ainda?
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, eu voud esconectar
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, preciso ir dormir
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, dica: registre seu trabalho em .txt
<vitor> ok tambem estou indo dormir amanha eu comento aqui
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, ele vai editar manualmente
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, verá se não está
<dberg> sim, minha pergunta e' se a mudanca que voce vai fazer, nao esta' em upstream ainda?
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, https://www.kernel.org/
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, para o download
<dberg> curiosidade apenas. qual e' a mudanca que voce vai fazer?
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, parece que a alteração já vai constar, como o dberg está dizendo
<AlexandreMBM> https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git/tree/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h?id=refs/tags/v3.10.1
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, seriam estas: http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=2210#p24945
<dberg> entao 3.10.1 ja' tem a mudanca que voce precisa?
<dberg> ah, entao larga mao
<dberg> instala isso como ppa e seja feliz
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, vou verificar mais
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, atenção ao que o dberg está dizendo
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, estou verificando
<dberg> linhas 622-624, parece que esta' la'
<vitor> sim
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, sim, e em https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git/tree/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-quirks.c?id=refs/tags/v3.10.1
<AlexandreMBM> também
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, então use ppa mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, como?
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, dberg achei: http://sinapseslivres.com.br/2012/03/kernel-mais-recente-no-ubuntu-via-ppa/
<vitor> calma ae o que devo fazer
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, um momento
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, mas ppa:kernel-ppa/pre-proposed está certo?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, talvez seja melhor sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa, não?
<dberg> deixa eu ver
<AlexandreMBM> https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<AlexandreMBM> está vazio...
<dberg> https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/pre-proposed
<dberg> 3.10.0-0.5
<dberg> grrrr
<dberg> voce precisa do 3.10.1 correto?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, pois é
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/pre-proposed não tem, acho
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, e seria no 13.04, acho
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, Ubuntu 13.04, não é?
<dberg> voce esta' rodando 12.04
<dberg> ?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, é o vitor
<vitor> sim 13.04
<dberg> ah, ok melhor ainda
<dberg> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<dberg> v3.10.1-saucy
<dberg> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/install-kernel-3-10-1-ubuntu-linux-mint/
<dberg> bam
<dberg> 3 comandos, reinicie e se nao funcionar compre outro mouse lol
<AlexandreMBM> http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-novo-kernel-linux-3-10-1-no-ubuntu-13-0412-10
<dberg> auge da procrastinacao, parei de trabalhar pra procurar isso.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, desculpe-me
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, esses últimos tutoriais são suficientes
<dberg> nah, minha mente ja' esta' cansada, isso me distrai
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, se não tiver começado, espere só um pouco
<vitor> ja estou intalando
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, então OK
<AlexandreMBM> depois reboot
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, quero ir agora... ainda demora?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, fica por aí?
<vitor> pode ir sim alexandre vou seguir os passos caso não consiga amanha estou aqui denovo
<vitor> agradesço a ajuda de vcs
<dberg> boa sorte, mas estou por aqui tambem
<dberg> meu fuso horario e' diferente
<vitor> estou instalando
<vitor> apos instalção preciso ainda fazer a edição ?? ou sera reconhecido automaticamente
<dberg> nope, so' os 3 comandos
<dberg> reset
<dberg> e pronto
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, eu fiquei tentando saber como adicionar aquilo como repositório...
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, seria simplesmente sudo apt-add-repository http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/   ?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, mas talvez complicasse, não é?
<AlexandreMBM> vitor, dberg ei, eu vou indo mesmo... tchau!
<AlexandreMBM> sono...
<AlexandreMBM> .
<dberg> boa noite, amanha e' outro dia
<vitor> valew alexandre
<vitor> dberg to instalando por esses codigos v
<vitor> http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-novo-kernel-linux-3-10-1-no-ubuntu-13-0412-10
<dberg> deixa eu ver
<dberg> hmmm, ok, o outro link era melhor mas tudo bem
<Ramon> olá
<Ramon> alguem que possa me ajudar?
<dberg> ei, qual o problema?
<Ramon> eu não estou com um problema, eu estou baixando o ubuntu do site oficial
<Ramon> só que ele está em inglês e o teclado tambem
<Ramon> eu fiz o teste por pendrive apenas pra conferir se estava tudo certo e depois instalar, sera isso?
<dberg> sim, voce pode instalar pacotes de lingua e configurar o teclado durante a instalacao
<Ramon> tudo bem então, muito obrigado
<Ramon> ajudou bastante cara.
<Ramon> eu tenho um pc muito fraco, ele fica até legal com o windows xp, mais ouvi dizer sobre SO que era muito leve e rapido então resolvi testar, ele teve um desempenho impressionante mesmo pelo pendrive
<Ramon> até mais
<dberg> yep, e' uma boa pedida
<Ramon> cara eu tenho outra duvida
<Ramon> quando eu começar a formatar com o ubuntu ele vai limpar o hd? não que eu me importe
<Ramon> com os arquivos que tem nele
<dberg> voce pode escolher
<dberg> voce pode manter o windows xp
<dberg> ou usar o hd inteiro apenas para o ubuntu
<Ramon> eu posso usar o hd inteiro e excluir tudo?
<Ramon> o proprio ubuntu faz isso?
<dberg> sim
<dberg> o programa de instalacao vai te perguntar
<Ramon> valeu C:
<dberg> np
<Emilio_Eiji> bom dia...
<MrBoss> bom dia, to com um .iso que é um show e gostaria de extrair as músicas em mp3 é possível?
<J0hn-Doe> boa tarde a todos o/
<hggdh> J0hn-Doe: bom dia :-)
<Renato__> Bom dia a todos
<Renato__> gostaria de saber se alguém pode me ajudar com a instalação do ubuntu a partir de uma pendrive
<Renato__> li muitas coisas a respeito, mas nada muito claro
<Renato__> alguém poderia dar uma ajuda, por favor?
<tssalvador> Renato__, voce já está com a imagem instalada no pendrive? se sim, só plugue, entre na bios e escolha o drive do pendrive como primeiro no boot, e é isso
<Renato__> Obrigado, tssalvador. Vou testar (baixei em um mac e agora vou tentar instalar em um velho notebook com windows)
<rcbdesigner> Renato__: vc quer fazer dual-boot?
<darghor> Renato__ da uma olhada no pendrivelinux.com
<rcbdesigner> ou instalar só ubuntu no pc?
<tssalvador> Renato__, sem problemas, boa sorte!
<rcbdesigner> Renato__:  ou vai querer instalar o ubutu puro no pc substituindo o windows?
<rcbdesigner> tem umas coisas que ele precisa saber antes
<rcbdesigner> tssalvador: man eu to tentando fazer o dual do windows com o xubuntu
<rcbdesigner> acho que meu irmão que tinha particionado esse pc
<rcbdesigner> no caso criou o D: como primário... mas o D: é mais para armazenar arquivos...
<rcbdesigner> sabe se tem como transformar em partição  lógica?
<rcbdesigner> ah já vi aqui que da
<tssalvador> rcbdesigner, isso foi rapido!
<rcbdesigner> hahaha cliquei aqui com botao direito no easus partition... no meio de uma cacetada de opções tinha "convert to logical"
<Renato__> desculpe
<Renato__> só vi agora a tua mensagem
<Renato__> sim, quero substituir o windows
<rcbdesigner> eae?
<rcbdesigner> ah blz
<rcbdesigner> quanto de RAm tem o note?
<Renato__> nem sei
<Renato__> estou ligando ele
<rcbdesigner> Renato__:  vou precisar que fique respondendo algumas perguntas para facilitar sua vida
<Renato__> tem anos que nao uso esse computador
<Renato__> ok
<rcbdesigner> blz
<Renato__> deixa só ele iniciar aqui
<rcbdesigner> ok
<Renato__> é um windows xp
<rcbdesigner> no problem
<rcbdesigner> sério que ainda não inicializou?
<Renato__> tava lendo toda a memória (e eu disse que era velho...)
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<Renato__> mas só vou precisar usar para troca de emails e navegação
<Renato__> preciso de um sistema seguro para rodar tor
<rcbdesigner> descobri esses dias que o da minha namorada tinha 3gb.. com win xp... estranhava pq o bicho era mais rápido q 2 pcs aqui de casa
<Renato__> 752 mb
<rcbdesigner> Renato__: tem um sistema.. se não me engano do grupo Anonymous que já vinha com o Tor preconfigurado...
<Renato__> é um acer travelmate 4000
<rcbdesigner> alguns disseram que essa distro era fake e que poderia ter malware... mas sei lá
<Renato__> cara, eu sou uma nulidade para essas coisas. só quero mesmo é ficar com um linux seguro e um tor rodando.
<rcbdesigner> 752 deram?... deve ser duas memorias.. uma de 512 e outra de 256
<Renato__> sim, isso
<Renato__> agora lembrei que instalei essa memoria depois
<rcbdesigner> velho... ubutnu vai dar dor de cabeça
<Renato__> realmente faz anos que nao mexo nesse computador
<Renato__> serio?
<rcbdesigner> tem quanto de espaço no hd dele?
<Renato__> vou formatar tudo
<Renato__> mas espera um segundo
<rcbdesigner> vai dar dor de cabeça pq vai ficar lento
<Renato__> jah te digo
<Renato__> 34 m
<rcbdesigner> xo ja ver um video de uma distro (distribuição linux) que se encaixa mais com sua necessidade
<rcbdesigner> 34m o q rapaz?
<Renato__> de hd
<rcbdesigner> 34m ta doido?
<Renato__> hahaha
<Renato__> giga
<Renato__> desculpe
<rcbdesigner> tamanho todo do hd é isso?... impossivel
<rcbdesigner> kkkk
<Renato__> dois drives (c e d) cada um com 17,1 gb
<rcbdesigner> blz
<rcbdesigner> eu vou indicar a distro chrunchbang
<rcbdesigner> é indicada para notebook.. fácil de instalar e fácil de usar
<rcbdesigner> vc vai assistir uns vídeos primeiro
<Renato__> blz
<rcbdesigner> para ver se gosta
<Renato__> ok
<rcbdesigner> vc tem problema de ver vídeo em ingles ou prefere em pt-br?
<Renato__> posso ver em ingles, mesmo
<Renato__> sem problemas
<Renato__> mas, é como te disse, só preciso mesmo para enviar emails e rodar o tor
<Renato__> nao sou programador, nem nada. mas preciso enviar e receber documentos confidenciais. a maioria é texto ou pdf.
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqU3APL2wQY
<Renato__> ou seja, nada pesado
<Renato__> valeu
<Renato__> vou dar uma olhada
<rcbdesigner> esse ai é de 2010 mas o cara ta falando e demonstrando.. não mudou quase nada em questão de interface
<rcbdesigner> site da distro http://crunchbang.org/
<rcbdesigner> nova versão é essa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTR3RCpp42A
<Renato__> maravilha
<Renato__> ele roda tor?
<Renato__> nao mostra no vídeo
<rcbdesigner> Tor normalmente vc tem q instalar sozinho
<rcbdesigner> esse sistema é baseado no debian.. não deve ser difícil
<rcbdesigner> eu sinceramente nunca usei o Tor
<rcbdesigner> Renato__: entra no canal software-livre
<rcbdesigner> lá tem uma pessoa que pode lhe indicar melhor
<Renato__> valeu
<Renato__> obrigado mesmo, rcbdesigner
<Renato__> um abraço
<ShuHikari> Opa
<ShuHikari> Boa tarde
<rcbdesigner> boa ShuHikari
<ShuHikari> :D
<ShuHikari> Estou migrando completamente pra Ubuntu, isso já faz alguns anos
<ShuHikari> tenho dual boot mas, estou de 'jejum' de windows :D
<ShuHikari> mas ultimamente me interessei por jogos
<ShuHikari> Dota 2 rodando normal no PoL
<ShuHikari> Mas alguém sabe um jeito de instalar o League of Legends BR no Ubuntu?
<ShuHikari> Googlei demais já
<ShuHikari> mas o br ainda não consegui sem depender de um Windows
<vexel> Estou tendo alguns problemas de compatibilidade com o Ubuntu 13.04 x64; não estou conseguindo rodar certas aplicações, ele diz que está falando as bibliotecas do x32, eu já dei sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs gtk
<vexel> Alguém sabe como resolver?
<andretyn> vexel, tah instalando o q?
<vexel> Steam
<andretyn> vexel, o steam precisa de bibliotecas 32
<andretyn> vexel, o steam precisa de bibliotecas 32?
<vexel> Creio que sim, pois no meio da atualização, ele da erro e diz que está faltando as bibliotecas 32
<andretyn> vexel, acho melhor vc voltar para o 12.04, o 13.04 sempre tem bugs:(
<NETfellow> serio? pelo o que eu sei o steam ja tem suporte a x64
<vexel> Okay :/
<andretyn> vexel, instalou como o steam???
<vexel> Pela central de aplicativos...
<andretyn> vexel, vc atualizou seu sistema?
<rcbdesigner> eu se fosse vc e soubesse q roda blz o steam no 12.04... voltaria pro 12.04
<vexel> Sim(?)
<rcbdesigner> chegou a rodar o steam no 12.04 ai?
<vexel> Não, fui direto para a mais nova...
<andretyn> rcbdesigner, no meu rodou tudo, somente não baixei nada pq não tenho banda larga:))
<rcbdesigner> por desconhecimento vexel?
<rcbdesigner> andretyn: vc ta com o 13.04 e rodou o steam?
<vexel> Estou, rodar, não rodou
<andretyn> rcbdesigner, não, tou com 12.04...
<rcbdesigner> então...
<NETfellow> rcbdesigner, o estranho e que no meu 13.04 rodou....
<rcbdesigner> vexel.. o 12.04 vai ter suporte até 2017
<rcbdesigner> NETfellow:  aaah agora sim
<vexel> ele diz que está faltando as bibliotecas 32bit, então, eu dei sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs gtk
<vexel> só que não adiantou nada.
<vexel> melhor dar downgrade mesmo
<rcbdesigner> ai tem que bater cabeça man
<hggdh> vexel: de onde veio este Steam?
<NETfellow> vexel, ele não pediu a senha pra instalar sozinho assim que rodou o steam pela primeira vez?
<vexel> pediu, eu coloquei.
<rcbdesigner> NETfellow:  vc instalou de boa através do gerenciador de programas?
<vexel> instalou através do terminal, que eu me lembre
<NETfellow> rcbdesigner, sim
<rcbdesigner> vexel: vc instalou pelo terminal?
<rcbdesigner> o steam..
<vexel> sim
<rcbdesigner> hmm
<NETfellow> vexel, sudo apt-get install steam?
<rcbdesigner> tenta desinstalar e reinstalar pelo gerenciador de programas
<andretyn> vexel, tem alguns  video q não rodam no steam no 64b por causa do flash q tem que ser do 32, eu acho...
<vexel> hmm...
<vexel> acho que é mais fácil mudar para 12.04
<rcbdesigner> vai que tem alguma coisinha no gerenciador que não foi junto no etrminal
<rcbdesigner> não pow
<rcbdesigner> pq pelo visto vai acabar tendo o mesmo problema
<andretyn> vexel, tenta o que o rcbdesigner falou, intalar pela central de progr. do ubuntu...
<NETfellow> vexel, faz o seguinte desistale com um purge e baixe o steam pelo site da valve
<NETfellow> quis dizer pela central
<rcbdesigner> desinstala o steam ai pelo terminal... procura o site que vc olhou para instalar o steam e posta aqui
<vexel> Ok farei isso.
<rcbdesigner> pelo que entendi o vexel não tem mta experiencia com linux man
<vexel> Nop
<vexel> Mas queria migrar para ele ):
<rcbdesigner> falar mto código tipo o purge é dar dor de cabeça rs
<NETfellow> então simplificando use o remove
<NETfellow> sudo apt-get remove nome do programa
<andretyn> vexel, faça o seguinte coloque em vez do remove o purge
<vexel> Vou terminar de fazer algumas coisas aqui no W8, e vou para o Ubuntu. (estou vendo alguns arquivos para fazer backup)
<andretyn> funciona a mesma coisa, sudo apt-get purge nomedoprograma
<vexel> Bom estou indo (brb)
<rcbdesigner> brb?
<rcbdesigner> q é isso?
<NETfellow> andretyn, na verdade o purge remove o programa e os arquivos de configurações do programa
<rcbdesigner> sigla para abraço?
<andretyn> NETfellow, sim, mas é melhor q o remove
<rcbdesigner> então é melhor o purge mesmo
<NETfellow> andretyn, e sim
<andretyn> NETfellow, e mesmo assim, deixa coisa para traz:(
<andretyn> experiencia propria:)
<rcbdesigner> rapaz.. com a steam vindo pro linux.. vai vim uma renca de gente que só ficava no windows por causa dos jogos kkk
<rcbdesigner> então melhor mesmo é o synaptic não?
<andretyn> rcbdesigner, vai dar um trabalheira para ajudar esse povo
<rcbdesigner> tipo... eu não tenho o steam instalado no pc
<andretyn> rcbdesigner, o synaptic somente é um grafico para o apt-get,
<rcbdesigner> o lance é pegar e criar no youtube uma lista de reprodução de alguns vídeos que demonstram os problemas e as soluções para essa galera
<NETfellow> pelo menos as pessoas sofreram menos
<andretyn> rcbdesigner, instala pela central, vai por mim, fica tudo liso:)
<rcbdesigner> será q o steam pega no xubuntu? mesmo sabendo que é uma versão baseada no ubuntu..
<andretyn> NETfellow, o ubuntuero tah fazendo isso, não???
<andretyn> criando videoaulas
<NETfellow> andretyn, eu não sei nunca vi
<andretyn> rcbdesigner, o xubuntu tem central de programas?
<rcbdesigner> ele tem umas video aulas boas
<rcbdesigner> nem lembro andretyn xo virtualizar aqui
<rcbdesigner> ah tem sim
<rcbdesigner> =P
<andretyn> rcbdesigner, blz
<rcbdesigner> criei até um atalho
<andretyn> rcbdesigner, tudo gtk:))
<rcbdesigner> minto.. não precisei criar atalho pra ele
<andretyn> NETfellow, veja a primeira aula: http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/04/videocast-32-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu/
<rcbdesigner> rapaz.. não vou mentir
<NETfellow> andretyn, legal assim fica mais facil de convencer uns colegas
<rcbdesigner> do jeito que configurei o xubuntu.. fica mto melhor que ter que quebrar a cabeapara tirar o unity etc
<rcbdesigner> um dia faço um tutorial
<vexel> não parece ter dado muito certo...
<rcbdesigner> o foda é q povo insiste em colocar uns programas ruins só para deixar a iso mais leve
<rcbdesigner> sendo que depois vão ter que desinstalar e colocar tudo novo
<vexel> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto O pacote 'steam:i386' não está instalado, por isso não será removido 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 1 não atualizados.
<rcbdesigner> tipo.. pq não coloca logo o libreoffice em vez do abiword
<vexel> purge parece não ter dado certo...
<NETfellow> vexel, estranho qual o nome do pacote que você baixou
<NETfellow> ?
<rcbdesigner> no chrunchbang pelo menos ele já deixa um atalho que é só clicar e instala o libre se quiser...
<rcbdesigner> já viram essa distro q to falando?
<andretyn> vexel, da um dpkg -l | grep steam ai
<NETfellow> rcbdesigner, vi um cara falando tudo de ruim dessa distro
<rcbdesigner> não tem pessoa melhor para demonstrar do que uma mãe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SEc3wnO60o
<vexel> vexel@Vexel-PC:~$ dpkg -l | grep steam  ii  steam-launcher                            1.0.0.35ubuntu1                      all          Launcher for the Steam software distribution service
<andretyn> rcbdesigner, o abiword é muiiiiitoooo mais leve q o libre, talvez seja isso:)
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: linguagem, por favor
<andretyn> sudo apt-get purge steam-launcher vexel
<rcbdesigner> tava procurando qual foi a linguagem que falei... agora que eu vi
<hggdh> pois é...
<vexel> Pronto
<rcbdesigner> hábito.. irei me policiar
<rcbdesigner> flw
<hggdh> k
<vexel> Purge feito
<rcbdesigner> melhor.. andretyn e NETfellow continuo a conversa no outro canal
<NETfellow> rcbdesigner, qual?
<rcbdesigner> vexel: continuando
<rcbdesigner> abre a central de programas
<vexel> Okay
<vexel> Baixo a steam lá?
<rcbdesigner> NETfellow: lembra se teve que fazer alguma alteração?
 * andretyn vai dar um tempo, comer:0
<rcbdesigner> para rodar no 13.04
<rcbdesigner> ou só clicar em instalar na central?
<NETfellow> rcbdesigner, o steam baixou todas as bibliotecas 32-bits e ainda por cima os pacotes mesa
<rcbdesigner> enta é só clicar em "comprar"?
<vexel> Okay.
<NETfellow> rcbdesigner,comigo foi assim
<rcbdesigner> hum
<rcbdesigner> aff tem que criar conta no ubuntu one?
<vexel> Sim
<rcbdesigner> vexel:  vc já tinha criado?
<vexel> Uhum
<NETfellow> rcbdesigner, sim
<rcbdesigner> vexel: blz.. então o melhor agora é seguir  as instruções do NETfellow
<rcbdesigner> vexel:  qd surgir uma dúvida vc pegunta para ele
<vexel> Ok
<vexel> (estou na parte que ele tinha parado e dado erro antes) É preciso baixar 18,0 MB de arquivos. Depois desta operação, 52,5 MB adicionais de espaço em disco serão usados. Você quer continuar [S/n]?
<vexel> só que desta vez foi
<vexel> ...
<vexel> Obrigado gente, obrigado mesmo, e desculpa pelo encomodo
<vexel> :D
<NETfellow> vexel,sem problemas essa e a finalidade do canal dar suporte
<rcbdesigner> vexel testa um jogo ai
<rcbdesigner> =P
<rcbdesigner> e da um retorno pra gente
<vexel> Ok.
<vexel> pelo, seu nick, acredito que seja a pessoa certa para perguntar;
<rcbdesigner> fiquei ancioso.. eu tenho steam.. parei de jogar para estudar
<rcbdesigner> to agoniado kkkkkkkkk
<vexel> Se eu quiser instalar o pacote Adobe
<vexel> PS
<vexel> AI
<vexel> ID
<vexel> teria como, e rodar bem?
<rcbdesigner> NETfellow: só ta habilitado poucos jogos pro linux.. correto?
<NETfellow> vexel, photoshop? teria de usar o wine
<rcbdesigner> vexel: ai só através do vine pelo que sei
<NETfellow> rcbdesigner, sim
<vexel> hmm
<rcbdesigner> mas no caso.... não vale a pena fazer isso na minha opinião
<vexel> (bom steam ta fazendo uptade de uns 170MB, vai demorar um pouco)
<rcbdesigner> vexel: quer usar o pacote adobe pra q?
<vexel> Criação mesmo, edição de fotos, nunca me dei bem com o Gimp.
<rcbdesigner> é.. pq ai as opções seriam gimp.. inkscape e scribus
<NETfellow> vexel, o gimp e um pouco mais avançado que o photoshop tem certeza disso colega?
<rcbdesigner> tem um que substitui o lightroom tb se não me engano
<rcbdesigner> mas ai é o caso... eu mesmo vou fazer dual-boot por essas quest~~oes
<vexel> hmm
<rcbdesigner> sou designer gráfico e tem coisas para impressão que me atrapalharia mto fazer no linux
<NETfellow> rcbdesigner, ou usar uma maquina virtual
<vexel> É, nunca cosengui mexer no o gimp, só me da frustação.
<rcbdesigner> mas ai vai matar meu pc
<rcbdesigner> tenho 8gb de ram.. mas determinadas coisas qd virtualiza é problema
<vexel> uhueheu, se tem horas que mexendo no PS nativamente no windows já demora para carregar certas coisas, como liquify
<rcbdesigner> vexel: eu tb não sabia.. mas é aquela questão de costume
<NETfellow> rcbdesigner, eu so tenho 2gb uma vm windows e o debian e ate o fedora não travam
<rcbdesigner> eu digo o seguinte.. se não for imprimir... aconselho os softwares livres.. se for imprimir.. a depender do que for... é programa pago mesmo
<rcbdesigner> NETfellow: mas ta com pacote adobe na vm?
<NETfellow> rcbdesigner, não uso adobe somente alguns programas do office
<rcbdesigner> tem determinados trabalhos gráficos que o arquivo tem 1gb
<rcbdesigner> é o chamado lance de .. "mexi um pouquinho vou ali tomar café e volto"
<NETfellow> rcbdesigner, caramba
<rcbdesigner> poise kkk
<vexel> Meu pendrive tava quase cheio com só um arquivo PDF e o PSD
<rcbdesigner> felizmente ainda não peguei um desses... minto.. já sim..
<NETfellow> rcbdesigner, esse lançe de mexi um pouquinho vou tomar cafe ali e volto só aconteceu comigo quando fui compilar o kernel com o patch ck
<NETfellow> uma pena que não deu certo mas fazer o que....
<rcbdesigner> =/
<rcbdesigner> nem sei esse lance de compilar
<vexel> Bom, é que mexendo um pouco com arduino, estava querendo mudar mais para as coisas "livres"
<rcbdesigner> tava até querendo saber como pego uma distro que modifiquei e transformo ela numa ISO.. é trabalhoso fazer isso?
<NETfellow> rcbdesigner, não sei /-: nunca tentei
<rcbdesigner> hum.. perguntar ao vitorlobo depois
<rcbdesigner> ou...
<vexel> Dota2 para Linux.... hmm...
<rcbdesigner> hggdh: ... vc já fez isso que perguntei?
<vexel> Baixando... deixo ver um jogo leve para baixar e testar agora
<rcbdesigner> vexel: tem um tal de wakfu tb
<rcbdesigner> baixei até a animação
<andretyn> rcbdesigner, veja um programa chamado systemback, tem ppa para ele, ele faz isso para ti
<vexel> NOSSA, pqp wakfu eu tava morrendo de vontade de jogar,
<rcbdesigner> mto bem feita por sinal
<rcbdesigner> kkkk
<vexel> design lindão dele, adorei o concept, adorei tudo, o problema é a mensalidade
<rcbdesigner> vexel: olha o palavreado
<rcbdesigner> é só não pagar rs
<vexel> pagar para jogar casualmente...
<rcbdesigner> eu lembro na época que saiu ragnarok.. enrolei até o final com net discada.. ai a level up começou a cobrar me sai e não me arrependi.. fui para os servers gratuitos que estavam bem mai avançados =P
<vexel> Mas, é bem restrito se você não pagar para jogar, acho que fica estagnado seu progresso no jogo
<rcbdesigner> nunca joguei ele na verdade
<andretyn> rcbdesigner, cria livecd com o sistema, e ainda cria pontos de retorno, tipo o do windows XP
<vexel> No caso de wakfu, eu já dei uma leve procurada, parece que não existe servers piratas, estou pensando em jogar mesmo, a mensalidade nem é tão cara
<rcbdesigner> instalei o steam aqui na maquina virtual.. xo ver como ele fica lá
<vexel> acho que não sai mais de 12reias por mes.
<vexel> (se você não pagar a mensalidade do wakfu, se não me engano, você não pode acessar todos os mapas, não pode fazer, basicamente todas as atividades do jogo, você pode andar pelas areas incias do jogo e matar alguns mobs, só).
<rcbdesigner> oxi.. o bagulho não abre
<rcbdesigner> entendi
<rcbdesigner> será que não roda no virtualbox?
<vexel> mas o jogo em si é bem interessante
<vexel> Mas então, você usa dualboot para usar o pacote da adobe?
<rcbdesigner> ainda não fiz dual-boot nesse pc
<rcbdesigner> vou fazer nestante
<rcbdesigner> eae já instalou o jogo?
<vexel> Ainda não
<vexel> estou vendo os jogos
<vexel> Tem left for dead 2
<vexel> tem mais jogos que eu imaginava ueheuhe
<rcbdesigner> xo instalar logo então aqui o xubuntu.. mais tarde volto
<rcbdesigner> flw
<vexel> flw
<ShuHikari> Bastion na steam é incrível
<ShuHikari> e o Dota2 por exemplo, está em fase de testes, mas já funciona muito bem
<ShuHikari> É o mercado Linux ganhando visibilidade :D
<chouga> Boa-noite a todos!
<JucelioJair> Boa noite a todos
<xdoctor> Celso, boa noite
<xdoctor> Celso, tudo certo contigo?
<hepta> ola
<hepta> alguem por ai
<andretyn> o/
<hepta> salut
<andretyn> boa, quer o q?
<hepta> andretyn:  sou noob
<hepta> estou aqui na gradissima aventura de montar um proxy server lol
<andretyn> hepta, todos somos, deu jeito ou do outro:)
<hepta> obrigado pela tua modestia
<andretyn> heheheh
<hepta> cof, cof
<hepta> opah estou com 12.04 LTS
<hepta> nao sei pq mas quando vou a instalar squid
<hepta> no fim nao me aprece
<hepta> aparece instalada nem consigo encontrar a pasta vim
<hepta> ja nao usava IRC desde 2002 por ai
<hepta> claro qualquer ajuda e bem vinda.
<hepta> nem estou a conseguir acentuar! omg
<andretyn> hepta, tah usando que programa para entrar aqui?
<hepta> eu antigamente usava o mIRC mas entrei no side linux help
<hepta> mais um entre milhares para me balhar mais
<andretyn> Olha, eu uso o xchat, não é o melhor, mas ajuda:)
<hepta> es brasileiro presumo
<hepta> carioca?
<andretyn> hepta, mas falando sobre teu problema com o proxy, qual programas vc instalou??, sim, e esse irc é Ubuntu-br:))
<hepta> lol
<andretyn> hepta, não sou carioca, sou Paulista, e morro em Campo Grande, Mato Grosso do Sul:))
<hepta> sou do Porto - Portugal
<hepta> obrigado pela cordialidade
<hepta> andretyn:
<andretyn> hepta, de nada, estamos aih para ajudar como fomos ajudados:)
<hepta> mas o ridiculo e que instalei em vmware umas 3 distros
<hepta> e ando aos papeis com uma uma coisa que parece tao simples
<andretyn> hepta, sim?
<eliezerb> Boa noite pessoa, desculpa chegar meio atrasado
<eliezerb> Mas qual é o problema?
<hepta> apt-get install squid
<hepta> vim/etc/squid/squid.conf
<hepta> basicamente e isto que consta na maioria dos toturials
<hepta> mas eu fico logo pelo principio
<eliezerb> andretyn, Qual é o problema?
<andretyn> eliezerb, o hepta não sabe como configurar o squid:)
<hepta> eliezerb:  instalar e configuarar squid proxy server  em 12.04 LTS
<eliezerb> andretyn, Ahh entendi, pensei que fosse outra coisa, desculpe atrapalhar. :)
<hepta> nada es bem vinda
<hepta> obviamente
<hepta> perdao bem-vindo
<andretyn> hepta, eu jah instalei e configurei o squid, mas faz muito tempo, tenta o tutorial a seguir: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Servidor-proxy-com-Squid-Instalacao-e-configuracao
<hepta> ja estive por ai
<hepta> se o cara for um tal de racy
<hepta> muito bom mesmo
<hepta> mas parece que so para astutos
<andretyn> hepta, segui tudo o q está no tuto? e não deu nada?
<hepta> desculpa
<hepta> tens razao nao foi esse post
<hepta> optimo
<hepta> eureka
<hepta> Vou ver e entranto te retorno
<andretyn> hepta, tamos sempre por aqui:))
<hepta> xchat
<hepta> e aquilo que contem varios que me esquece o nome
<hepta> pidgin sera
<andretyn> hepta, é um servidor de irc, bemmm antigo mas funcional:))
<hepta> isso e que interessa
<hepta> nao vou spammar mais
<andretyn> hepta, eu por exemplo estou em dois servidores e 6 canais diferentes:)
<hepta> obrigado andretyn
<hepta> vou jantar e dps dou te feedback
<andretyn> blz
<hepta> esse e o meu sonho quando for grande
<hepta> brutal
<hepta> espectacular
<hepta> depois tens de me dar umas dicas se nao for abuso
<hepta> abcs
<andretyn> sobre?
<hepta> sobre os teus servidores e para que finalidade os tens
<andretyn> hepta, desculpe-me, era cliente o nome, o xchat eh somente um prog. para irc, eu não tenho servidores, sou somente um usario comum:)
<hepta> ja ouviste falar em freenas mudando um pouco o assunto e que isto e materia ja para private chat se calhar
<hepta> lol
<hepta> usario comum e muito abrangente
<hepta> eu tambem estou na classe mas duas mais abaixo
<andretyn> hepta, uso o Linux/Gnu desde 1998, acho q sei alguma coisa
<hepta> brincadeira
<andretyn> :))
<hepta> pois da para advinhar
<hepta> andretyn:  obrigado
<hepta> depois te retorno acho que vou ficar por ca tb
<andretyn> hepta, o site q eu passei ai em cima eh muito bom, dah um vasculhada nele, tem muiiiiitaaa coisa;)
<hepta> e verdade eu tambem nele hoje
<hepta> a comunidade brasileira de linux users e gigantesca
<hepta> brb
<andretyn> hepta, se vc eh noob como eu, veja um manual chamado guiafocalinux, coloque no google. Ele tem tudoooo q vc quer saber sobre servidor, net, linux e tal...
<andretyn> recomentooooo
<andretyn> recomendo muito
<andretyn> hepta, o q é brb?
<eliezerb> andretyn, Be right back
<hepta> RE ok obrigado.  aaah desculpa e ...
<hepta> isso mesmo
<hepta> lol
<andretyn> eliezerb, hepta beleza... de nada:))
<Governador> boa noite!
<Governador> !paste
<ubotu-br`> para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<andretyn> boao/
<Governador> Tô com um problema no upgrade do meu sistema
<andretyn> Governador, e os Zumbis, dando trabalho:))
<Governador> vou colar para vocês
<Governador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5889193/
<corneliopj> Oi todos
<corneliopj> boa noite
<Governador> boa
<corneliopj> alguem tem enfretado problemas com as atualiza'coes do ubuntu
<andretyn> Governador, dah um apt-get -f install, e veja se resolve
<corneliopj> depois que atualizei varios servicos comecaram a reportar erros
<Governador> continua dando o msm erro
<andretyn> Governador, antes dah um apt-get update e um apt-get distupgrade...
<andretyn> Governador, qual o Ubuntu, 12.04 ou o q?
<Governador> 13.04
<Governador> estou pra voltar pra 12.04
<Governador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5889207/
<andretyn> Governador, vc quer um sistema estavél... eh esse ^^^^
<corneliopj>  ou ao .?.
<corneliopj> andretyn, vc se refere ao 12.04 ou ao 13.04?
<Governador> 12.04 é muito estavel
<Governador> foi o melhor que já usei
<andretyn> Governador, dah um apt-get purge no safado, depois vc reinstala:))
<Governador> mesmo erro
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-19
<andretyn> Governador, de uma olha no tuto a seguir: http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/apt-comandos-que-voce-deveria-conhecer.html
<andretyn> Governador, e isso http://www.diolinux.com.br/2012/11/3-maneira-de-reparar-pacotes-quebrados.html
<Governador> os 2 ultimos comandos já apliquei
<Governador> não funcionaram, tô dando uma lida aqui
<andretyn> Governador, tinha ou site mais funcional, mas eu não acho o endereço, vou procurar, mas vai tentando aih
<Governador> dei um clean
<Governador> vou tentar da um update e upgrade
<Governador> vamos ver.
<Governador> mesmo erro! =\
<andretyn> Governador, veja: http://www.hardware.com.br/livros/entendendo-linux/resolvendo-problemas-com-apt-get.html
<Governador> andretyn: valeu pela ajuda, mas por enquanto... nada ainda
<andretyn> Governador, tenta o tuto do site acima, rode tudo de novo, vamos ver se naõ resolve:)
<Governador> n vai
<Governador> já tentei
<andretyn> Governador, o comando devem ser dados com o sudo na frente, soh para lembrar?
<Governador> eu sei man
<andretyn> blz
<hepta> andretyn:
<hepta> estas por ai
<hepta> boas pessoal
<hepta> res
<hepta> posso saber pq vcs usam servidores Franceses Filandeses etc
<hepta> europeus em suma
<hepta> isto aqui no IRC
<andretyn> hepta, Olá:)
<hepta> boas
<hepta> tenho mais um repto para ti
<hepta> ujuda-me a configurar o input keyboard language
<hepta> ou layout
<andretyn> hepta, vc esta usando o Ubuntu, não?
<hepta> ja jantaste
<hepta> sim
<andretyn> hepta, sim;)
<hepta> nice
<andretyn> aperta a tecla super e escreva lang aih
<andretyn> hepta, se for para trocar o tipo de teclado, aperta a tecla super(a q tem o simbolo do Windows:P)
<andretyn> e digita teclado
<andretyn> hepta, depois veja ulguma coisa chamado disposiçaõ do teclado, por lah vc vai poder trocar o tipo de teclado, entendeu?
<Celso> xdoctor: boa noite
<andretyn> hepta, tá vivo?
<hepta> lol
<hepta> sim percebi
<hepta> desculpa
<hepta> e que para mim e uma luta esta GUI
<hepta> acho que ela nao gosta de mim
<hepta> cof, cof
<hepta> ja encontrei alias tinha mesmo no taskbar
<hepta> that`s how lazy i can be!
<hepta> Mas tambem nao sei que opcao escolher nao estou familiarizado com os termos
<andretyn> hepta, o unity é dificil no começo, depois vc veh q aumento seu desempenho, tipo, para q os varios menus.. mais facil
<andretyn> hepta, tem um sinal de + no mesmo, vc tem que escolher o tipo de teclado, depois tem um sinalzinho com um pequeno "teclado" se vc clicar lá, vai te dar um previa do tipo de teclado, uma imagem dele;)
<hepta> default sys.amin , ibus, im_module, default_xim
<hepta> ha bom
<jalask> sou novo no linux e gostaria de saber qual a melhor forma de criar servidor DNS?
<jalask> Alguém???
<hepta> ola jalask:
<hepta> andretyn:
<hepta> pensei que tivesses ido
<andretyn> Celso saiu (Quit: Xubuntu comanda.)
<andretyn> <andretyn> hepta, depois disso tudo, procura na central de programas do ubuntu um manual no link livros & revista chamado "Ubuntu - Guia do iniciante 2.0" tem muita informação lá:))
<hepta> obrigado
<andretyn> hepta, e as "Revista Espirito Livre" podem ser baixadas também, tudo em pt-br
<jalask> ola hepta:
<andretyn> hepta, é a M&rd@ do 3g, deu bug aqui:(
<hepta> se procuras ajuda jalask eu recomendo utilzadores mais avancados como o andretyn
<hepta> eu nem atino com acertar horas.... cof, cof
<hepta> mas andretyn anotei tudo
<andretyn> hepta, clica no relogio:)) KKKKKKK
<jalask> hepta: hum blz valeu
<hepta> estava a ironizar mas o pior e que a diferenca entre o relogio e o keyb e mininma
<hepta> jalask:  o que significa blz
<andretyn> hepta, conseguiste mudar o teclado?
<hepta> estive nos menus mas ainda n
<andretyn> blz = beleza
<hepta> beleza
<andretyn> beleza = tudo legal:)
<Governador> no ubuntu, pelo cd tem como reparar o s.o?
<andretyn> Governador, depende, reparar o q?
<Governador> o s.o. por completo
<andretyn> Governador, somente, eu acho, fazer uma nova instalação, coisas mais especificas, não
<andretyn> Governador, mas jah usei o cd pra reparar o grub, mas do resto, acho q não;/
<hepta> http://www.publico.pt/mundo/noticia/detroit-declara-bancarrota-1600663
<andretyn> hepta, cadê o RoboCop quando precisamos dele;)
<hepta> a cidade do alex murphy (robocop) falida! OMG
<hepta> lol
<hepta> leste-me os pensamentos
<hepta> deves ter umas 3 decadas de idade, n
<andretyn> hepta, gostás do novo ou do antigo filme?
<hepta> epah gosto que o novo seja realizado por um brasileiro
<andretyn> hepta, 4.2.8
<hepta> padilla nao e
<hepta> mas o primeiro e so o primeiro e que gosto
<hepta> as sequelas tambem nao gostei tanto
<hepta> birthday
<hepta> ou versao da tua bios
<andretyn> bios, 42 anos e 8 meses
<hepta> ah ah ah
<hepta> partilhamos o Fev
<hepta> mas eu ja te apanho
<hepta> tambem brincaste com C64
<hepta> 15.2.8
<andretyn> hepta, cara, comodoro não, mas tive um 486 q era uma B0st@...
<hepta> tambem tive 486
<hepta> prince of persia days
<andretyn> forever, tenho aqui no emulador, jogo sempre:)
<hepta> a serio
<hepta> temos de trocar abandonware e oldgames
<andretyn> hepta, tenho todos os jogos do atari, manja...
<hepta> aposto que nao tocas em nenhum
<andretyn> hepta, acho q vc não entendeu, eu amo atari, jogo tudo, esses jogos novo são um S@c0
<hepta> nao e bem assim
<hepta> mas entendo perfeitamente o que estas a dizer
<hepta> deve ser o que eu sinto em relacao ao c64
<andretyn> hepta, tudo bem, tudo bem, tenho todos os emuladores de console para linux aqui, jogo ps1, megadrive, snes, etc, em resumo, gosto de emuladores:))
<hepta> desde que surgiram os ringtones que eu tenho um tenha de jeron tel da system3 que criaram o MYTH como toque
<hepta> queria dizer um tema
<hepta> usas microsoft
<hepta> ou es alergico
<andretyn> hepta, :P
<andretyn> somente Linux/Gnu, mas tenho vm aqui com o W7, para testar... somente...
<hepta> o problema e que Unix/ linux/Mac nao tem a api directx
<hepta> essa maravilha dos game developers
<andretyn> hepta, fizeram uma agora, vai ser lançada... para rodar jogos com directx nativamente no Linux, vi uma noticia sobre isso por ai, veja no google:)
<hepta> ja andam a apregoar isso ha uns tempos
<hepta> OpenGl, Opencl
<hepta> mas vou procurar
<andretyn> hepta, não, é uma para directx mesmo, nada da Opengl
<hepta> entao a microsoft vai ceder os direitos
<hepta> deve ser so para opensource distros
<andretyn> hepta, http://sejalivre.org/e-os-gamers-vao-a-loucura-linux-recebe-suporte-ao-direct3d-da-microsoft/
<KurtKraut> andretyn: AFAIK, o suporte ao Direct3D é por engenharia reversa e não com o apoio da Microsoft.
<hepta> interessante
<KurtKraut> andretyn: o único apoio que me lembro da Microsoft foi enviando código para o kernel Linux (para dar suporte ao sistema de virtualização deles) e para o Samba (para se esquivar de um processo antimonopólio da UE).
<andretyn> KurtKraut, sim:)
<hepta> vt-x
<hepta> pergunto
<hepta> dessa nao sabia KurtKraut
 * andretyn vai dar um tempo
<jalask> hepta: desculpe por deixar você esperando, estou no serviço e tive um probleminha. Então blz = beleza
<rcbdesigner> galera.. suei frio aqui
<rcbdesigner> barrilzaço esse grub rescue
<rcbdesigner> vou até sugerir ao tiagosc colocar lá na página do ubuntu sc
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wyKICHlQXM
<Andreas> alguem poderia me ajudar
<J0hn-Doe> bom dia pra todos o/
<ivanbajr> bom dia
<ivanbajr> Estou com um problema: Ao abrir agora um planilha no libre aparece um tela de importação de texto e ao clicar em ok
<ivanbajr> recebo o aviso "Erro geral. Erro geral de entrada/saida."
<J0hn-Doe> se eu acessar uma shell via ssh, quando executar o comando ifconfig ele vai retornar as configurações do computador em que eu estou ou do servidor shell?
<J0hn-Doe> esquece ja percebi a burrice brigado -_-'
<MrBoss> bom dia
<hggdh> shalom01
<hggdh> realmente tenho que prestar atenção em qual terminal eu estou no momento
<CyL> hggdh: Heh
<CyL> hggdh: Talvez colocar um cursor piscando?
<hggdh> CyL: tem um cursor piscando. Mas este é o problema de usar-se vários monitores(ecrans) e janelas de terminais -- minha atenção muda de monitor, mas o diabo do cursor não...
<andretyn> o/ Olá Pessoal
<J0hn-Doe> andretyn:  o/
<andretyn> J0hn-Doe, 0/
<r13n> bom dia all
<andretyn> r13n, Dia:)
<J0hn-Doe> r13n:  bom
<Leandro-rj> galera sou super novato em linux e comecei a usa-lo a pouco tempo
<andretyn> Leandro-rj, o/
<Leandro-rj> tenho o 12.04 e queria atualiza lo para o 13.04
<Leandro-rj> é possivel atualiza-lo sem ter que instalar tudo do zero
<andretyn> Leandro-rj, para q? o 12.04 é tão estavél, o 13.04 é bemmm beta...
<J0hn-Doe> sem contar que 12.04 se for LTS tem suporte por muitos anos ainda
<andretyn> J0hn-Doe, o 12.04 é LTS:))
<andretyn> suporte até 2017
<Leandro-rj> serio..é que como eu abri o site e vi que a versao official ara mais nova do que a que eu tinha... eu pensei que essa ja era a versao final
<andretyn> Leandro-rj, a canonical tem dois tipos de versões, os LTS's com suporte longo e as outras com suporte de no maxima 2 anos... basicamente um versão tipo para testes:)
<f3liX> Leandro-rj, eu particularmente gosto muito mais da versão 13.04 está com uma performance bem melhor, comparado a versão anterior. Para fazer o update é simples. vou lhe enviar um link se caso queira opinar por atualizar o seu sistema. http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Atualizando-Ubuntu-1210-para-1304
<andretyn> f3liX, Leandro-rj , eu recomendo fazer um uma instalação limpa, mas vc pode tentar, mal não faz
<agnaldo> olá bom dia
<andretyn> agnaldo, o/]
<agnaldo> preciso que alguem me ajude
<agnaldo> por favor
<f3liX> andretyn, concordo ;)
<Leandro-rj> cara é bom saber....
<J0hn-Doe> agnaldo:   bom dia
<agnaldo> pessoal, eu estou apanhando muito para instalar o ubuntu
<CyL> !detalhes | agnaldo
<ubotu-br`> agnaldo: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<agnaldo> então, eu entrei no site
<agnaldo> fiz o baixei a versão 13.04
<andretyn> agnaldo, assista aos videos, vai ajudar: http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/07/videocast-37-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu-video-5/
<Leandro-rj> vou atualizar o pc do meu velho..ja q ele so abre o navegador e office para a mais nova e usa-lo como cobaia e manter o meu na 12.04 enquanto eu vejo como fica..heheh...XD
<andretyn> agnaldo, veja desde o primeiro, muito didático:))
<Leandro-rj> obrigado ae andretyn e f3liX por solucionar minhas dividas
<f3liX> Leandro-rj, isso ai, sempre testando. Volte sempre XD
<agnaldo> valeu, estou assistindo
<Locodorock> Bom Dia
<Locodorock> Preciso de uma ajuda, existe alguma versão do ubuntu em live CD/DVD? se sim onde posso encontrá-la? se não qual seria a melhor opção? estou com uma máquina virtual corrompida e preciso resgatar informações gravadas na mesma
<J0hn-Doe> Locodorock:  tem sim voce pode baixar uma versão e gravar em cd e rodar direto pelo cd sem precisar instalar , http://www.ubuntu-br.org/download.
<andretyn> Locodorock, ou num pendrive, acho melhor...
<J0hn-Doe> andretyn:  no pendrive usa as mesma iso?
<andretyn> J0hn-Doe, sempre, é facil
<Locodorock> J0hn-Doe: eu gravei em dvd e não funcionou o mesmo pede para instalar...
<andretyn> Locodorock, J0hn-Doe , veja o video: http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/04/videocast-32-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu/
<hggdh> Locodorock: se é uma VM corrompida, tens que baixar a ISO, mudar a configuração da VM para usar esta ISO como um drive de boot, e reiniciar a VM
<hggdh> Locodorock: a ISO baixada ficará em disco
<Locodorock> andretyn, não consigo utilizar via Pendrive, pois aqui na empresa utilizamo Hyper-V
<andretyn> Locodorock, como é q funciona esse Hyper-V?
<Locodorock> funciona como VMWare
<Locodorock> adretyn, conhece?
<hggdh> Locodorock: já te disse o que fazer. Esqueça pendrives, e DVDs
<andretyn> Locodorock, sim, vm comercial, eu uso, tenho tb o virtualbox
<andretyn> Locodorock, faça com o hggdh disse, e use a iso na vm como cdrom...
<J0hn-Doe> andretyn:  voce é o carinha do video la que vc sugeriu?
<Locodorock> hggdh, andretyn, vou tentar, logo posto o resultado
<andretyn> J0hn-Doe, não... o cara é um dono do site, ele publica um podcast q eu sempre ouço, muito bom
<andretyn> Locodorock, blz, sempre estamos aqui para ajudar
<Locodorock> Obrigado
<agnaldo> então, eu baixei a versão desktop
<agnaldo> mas quando baixado ele veio em .rar
<J0hn-Doe> andretyn: muito bom esse video não conhecia ainda esse unetbootin, só não fala nada no video sobre fazer teste de integridade o md5, o ideal não seria realizar esse teste antes de gravar a imagem pra instalação?
<agnaldo> e agora o que faço
<agnaldo> ?
<andretyn> agnaldo,  , veja o video: http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/04/videocast-32-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu/
<J0hn-Doe> !detalhes | agnaldo
<ubotu-br`> agnaldo: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<andretyn> agnaldo, o primeira vai te ajudar
<agnaldo> ok
<andretyn> agnaldo, depois o segundo
<andretyn> agnaldo, qualquer duvida, digite:)
<agnaldo> ok
<agnaldo> valeu
<andretyn> cara, vem vindo um penca de novos usuarios para o ubuntu... maldita steam, hehehehehehhehe
<andretyn> J0hn-Doe, e sobre o tua pergunta, deveriam fazer o teste, mas... quem liga, todos tem "banda larga" :)
<J0hn-Doe> lol kkk
<agnaldo> :)
<J0hn-Doe> andretyn:  eu tive muita dor de cabeça por causa de uma imagem ruim -_-' , até descobrir esse md5 eu quase takei tudo pro alto.
<andretyn> J0hn-Doe, sempre teste suas imagem iso, ou abaixe via bittorrent, q faz tudo isso automaticamente:)
<andretyn> s/abaixe/baixe
<agnaldo> andrety, tenho instalado no meu computador o windows xp. Quando baixo o ubuntu desktop ele é baixado em formato .rar depois disso o que faço?
<agnaldo> ubuntu 13.04
<andretyn> olhe, agnaldo, o arquivo vc pegou a onde?
<eliezerb> agnaldo, O fato de abrir com o WinRAR não significa que ele seja um arquivo .rar
<eliezerb> agnaldo, O que deve estar acontecendo é que o WinRAR é o aplicativo padrão do Windows para abrir arquivos com a extensão .iso
<agnaldo> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<andretyn> agnaldo, vc viu os videos, ele fala sobre isso...
<agnaldo> sim,
<eliezerb> agnaldo, Se você ir nas propriedades do arquivo, existe um campo que informa a extensão do arquivo
<J0hn-Doe> pior que no video alerta sobre isso o.o
<J0hn-Doe> agnaldo:  voce baixou e vai instalar via cd ou pendrive?
<J0hn-Doe> agnaldo: se for cd só fazer isso e iniciar o computador pelo cdrom http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ComoGravarImagemIso .
<agnaldo> ok,
<J0hn-Doe> estou lendo um artigo que explica como otimizar um kernel , no meio do artigo diz para olhar o Makefile do kernel dentro da pasta /usr/src , mas quando verifico  esta paste ele lista do linux-headers-3.2.0-48 até o linux-headers-3.5.0-36-generic, como saber qual deles o sistema esta usando?
<J0hn-Doe> \o/
<J0hn-Doe> dig dim
<J0hn-Doe> consegui xD
<J0hn-Doe> se eu ficar off por mais de uma hora é que deu merda
<darghor> J0hn-Doe: uname -r ?
<J0hn-Doe> darghor: sim vlw era isso mesmo
<Locodorock> exit
<J0hn-Doe> exit
<J0hn-Doe> como ele fez isso oO
<AlexandreMBM> Se alguém vende hardware, por favor, eu gostaria de, em PVT, tirar uma dúvida sobre Full HD.
<joao_> alguém sabe como reproduzir site com conteúdo jwplayer  no ubuntu ?
<joao_> estou com dificulades em reproduzir conteúdo jwplayer, algém sabe ?
<joao_> problemas com flash player no ubuntu, alguem sabe uma alternativa  para o flashplayer ?
<xGrind> joao_, oq acontece?
<joao_> os videos não rodam, mostra "conteúdo indisponível" , principalmente com o jwplayer
<joao_> eu preciso muito resolver isso
<xGrind> joao_, ja adicionou o mediubuntu, e instalou todos os codecs?
<xGrind> w32 e ubuntu-restricted-extras
<joao_> sim
<joao_> não, esse não, e não encontro "mediubuntu"  nas loja de aplicativos
<bombeirourubici> Boa tarde a todos
<bombeirourubici> sei que o que vou perguntar pra vcś parece ser tosco, mas já tentei de tudo e não consigo arrumar meu pc
<xGrind> joao_, medibuntu é um repositorio com codecs proprietarios que nao podem vir com o Ubuntu
<xGrind> http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<bombeirourubici> não consigo arrumar a resolução do meu Ubuntu 12.04
<bombeirourubici> meu driver de vídeo é do sis661
<bombeirourubici> já formatei o pc pra ver se reconhecia quando instalasse, mas sem sucesso
<joao_> ok, e como instalo ele ?
<bombeirourubici> é comigo João?
<joao_> é só copiar o primeiro comando no terminal ?
<xGrind> joao_, vale pra todas versoes do Ubuntu
<xGrind> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2013/05/instalando-o-medibuntu-no-ubuntu-13-04/
<joao_> ok, estou usando o 12.04 lts  , eu copiei o primeiro comando na tela para o terminal e ele instalou, é só isso ?
<xGrind> joao_, isso é pra adicionar o repositorio. depois você tem instalar alguns codecs. vou pegar o nome deles
<joao_> ok
<darghor> bombeirourubici: Já deu uma olhada em http://diversosassuntosbrasil.blogspot.com.br/2010/09/solucao-definitiva-2d-sis-671-ubuntu.html ?
<darghor> bombeirourubici: Nunca passei por isso, e esse resultado foi o mais perto que cheguei pelas informações que vc passou..
<xGrind> joao_, você copiou toda aquela linha e colou no terminal?
<joao_> sim
<joao_> do link q vc passou copiei e coloquei no terminal  as duas
<hggdh> J0hn-Doe: atrasado uma hora, mas... por favor cuida-te com a linguagem.
<xGrind> joao_, sudo apt-get install w32codecs non-free-codecs
<joao_> ok
<joao_> já tnha usado a 12.04 lts e nunca tinha dado esse problema, será que tem haver com o fato da adobe estar deixando o flash para ubuntu meio "de lado" ?
<xGrind> joao_, nao. teve atualizaçao esses dias
<joao_> está dizedno aqui que já tenho instalado e  que  está configurado para rodar manualmente
<joao_> sim, de fato houve atualização, mas quando coloco para verificar os plugins do firefox, ele diz que o flash não está atualizado
<joao_> bom....apareceu mensagem do navegador para reiniciar, terei que sair e dps entrar novamente. logo retorno
<joao_> não deu certo, está marcando que eu tenho duas versões do flas player instalado
<joao_> flash*
<joao_> a 11.1.5-500 e a 11.2r.202
<joao_> o firefox me direciona para a página da adobe, mas quando vou baixar  o flash , o firefox abre uma janela para eu escolher programa para abrir e não aparece nenhum programa
<joao_> qual opção devo selecionar no
<joao_> na página do
<joao_> ná pagina da adobe ? estou usando ubuntu 10.04
<joao_> ops, 12.04
<hggdh> joao_: o flash é disponibilizado no Ubuntu via o pacote flashplugin-installer. De onde vieram estes dois que tens instalado?
<joao_> das linhas de comando que digitei para baixar codecs, devo desisntalar os codes e dps  reinstalar pelo terminal ?
<luiz> Instalei o ubuntu versão 13.04 e dá a seguinte mensagem: THE SYSTEM IS RUNNING IN LOW-GRAPHIS MODE Logo em seguida: WHAT WOULD YOU LIKE TO DO?  E  logo em seguida cai em uma tela preta e não passa disto.... Alguém tem a solução?
<hggdh> joao_: em um terminal, execute 'dpkg -l flash\*', e coloque a saída em um pastebin
<bombeirourubici> dargor, este link que vc me passou referesse ao driver sis671 e o meu é 661, posso ter algum problema pra fazer
<bombeirourubici> ?
<joao_> o que é pastebin ?
<hggdh> !pastebin | joao_
<ubotu-br`> joao_: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<joao_> ok
<joao_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5891555/
<hggdh> joao_: não tens flashplugin instalado. Não tenho ideia de onde vieram os que estão lá.
<hggdh> joao_: mas, tentes: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<joao_> isso no terminal né
<rcbdesigner> sim
<joao_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5891571/
<hggdh> joao_: tens synaptic aberto?
<joao_> sim
<hggdh> joao_: feche-o. Apenas um atualizador do sistema pode executar
<joao_> será que se desinstalar o firefox e dps intalar pelo synaptic ajuda ?
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> de onde veio este firefox?
<joao_> bom, pelo terminal fala que instalou corretamente, terei de reiniciar aqui
<joao_> nada resolvido, continua sem exibir conteudo com jwplawer
<joao_> alguém sabe como reproduzir conteúdo com jwplayer no navegador ?
<joao_> como posso reproduzir esse tipo de conteúdo ?
<joao_> os navegadores não estão reproduzindo conteudo com jwplayer, mas  no youtube está normal, esse é meu problema, alguém pode ajudar
<joao_> ?
<joao_> por favor ?
<hggdh> !paciencia | joao_
<ubotu-br`> joao_: não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<joao_> ok
<dberg> juju parece interessante
<dberg> uma especie de cloud formation + chef?
<psacoutinho> galera boa tarde...meu problema e o seguinte....instalei ubuntu 13.04 no meu note samsung rv415...e simplesmente o touchpad parou de fucionar..fucionando apenas quando eu executo os comando modprobe -r psmouse , modprobe psmouse proto=imps...mais quando reinicio tenho que executar novamente...alguém pode me falar um arquivo de inicialização que eu possa acrecentar tais comoandos???
<hggdh> psacoutinho: /etc/modules
<psacoutinho> hggdh, obrigado vou da uma olhada aqui
<rcbdesigner> acho q agora consegui hggdh
<rcbdesigner> testar e ja volto
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: good luck!
<r13n> alguem ai manja de pacemaker clusterlabs?
<psacoutinho> hggdh, não deu certo...add os comandos dei reboot e voltou a estaca 0
<hggdh> psacoutinho: lsmod | grep psmouse -- algo é mostrado?
<psacoutinho> psmouse               102030  0
<psacoutinho> hggdh, psmouse               102030  0
<hggdh> psacoutinho: tinhas dito estavas a usar 'modprobe psmouse proto=imps'. É isto que tens no /etc/modules?
<hggdh> (na verdade, deveria estar como 'psmouse proto=imps'
<rcbdesigner> não consegui e meio q deu erro qd reiniciei
<rcbdesigner> vou liagr para a encore aqui do brasil
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: boa ideia :-)
<psacoutinho> hggdh, então..não tinha...eu coloquei pra ver se iniciava junto com o sistema...pra que não precisase ficar dando o comando toda fez que eu inicie o not
<hggdh> pois... então tente de novo :-)
<rcbdesigner> não tem tel aqui no brasil
<hggdh> este é o motivo pelo quel meu próximo laptop terá wireless e video card da Intel...
<rcbdesigner> descobri q tem uma revendedora aqui em salvador kkkk uma das duas do brasil
<rcbdesigner> aff só com o técnico e não passam informação por telefone
<rcbdesigner> desisto!
<rcbdesigner> hggdh, quando eu disse que tinha meio que conseguido foi pq tive de baixar o "drivers windows para placa de redes sem fio" na central
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: usando ndiswrapper?
<rcbdesigner> e achei o link correto da placa que é esse aqui http://www.encore-usa.com/br/support/ENLWI-NX2
<rcbdesigner> qd fiz com o outro tava dando não
<rcbdesigner> ai qd baixei esse ai e adicionei apareceu "sim"
<rcbdesigner> tirar um print e te paso
<rcbdesigner> hggdh, http://imagebin.org/265055
<psacoutinho> hggdh, conhece algum programa pra testar o desenpenho do hd
<Geovani> Existe ubuntu para notebook
<Geovani> ?
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: o que ocorre se seleccionas "instalar novo Driver"?
<hggdh> psacoutinho: não me lembro do nome, mas sei que tem (já usei)
<rcbdesigner> hggdh, habilitei isso aqui http://imagebin.org/265056
<rcbdesigner> ele pede para procurar o local onde está esse novo driver
<rcbdesigner> foi o que fiz.. selecionei na pasta e mandei adicionar
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: sim, este é o ndiswrapper que te falei
<rcbdesigner> antes todos estavam dando não
<rcbdesigner> ai percebi q aquele link inicial era de outro adaptador parecido
<rcbdesigner> blz
<rcbdesigner> poise... ai reiniciei o pc e fez uma lista de ocorrencias e travou...
<rcbdesigner> ai reiniciei de novo e por sorte passou para o login do xubuntu
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: o ndiswrapper (para o qual o ndisgtk é um front-end) permite que drivers Windows possam ser utilizados no Linux
<rcbdesigner> isso eu entendi
<rcbdesigner> saiu o LibreOffice 4.1 RC3 para ubuntu, fedora e mint http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2013/07/instalar-libreoffice-4.1.0RC3-ubuntu-mint-fedora.html
<hggdh> hum. kernel 3.11'já é RC, talvez entre no 13.10... Linux for Workgroups :-)
<VitaoDoidao> pessoal, algm conhece alguma alterna pro vyzex e pro battery 3? preciso usar meu akai mpd 26 no linux. alguem poderia por favor me ajudar? thx
<rcbdesigner> agora o engraçado é isso aqui hggdh
<rcbdesigner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5891931/
<andretyn> Olá pessoal o/
<rcbdesigner> oi
<rcbdesigner> eu juro que vou fazer um tutorial caso consiga botar pra funcionar esse adaptador da encore
<andretyn> Problemas com o drive, rcbdesigner
<rcbdesigner> é
<rcbdesigner> já mas eu acho q to quase lá
<rcbdesigner> encontrei essa dica aqui http://www.dicas-l.com.br/arquivo/ativando_placas_wireless_com_o_ndiswrapper.php#.UemcL-GVtLU
<rcbdesigner> essa lista dos que foram suportados pelo programa
<rcbdesigner> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Category:PCI
<rcbdesigner> tem uns 3 encores antigos nela
<andretyn> rcbdesigner, veja: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Configurando-o-adaptador-wireless-USB-da-Encore-no-Linux
<andretyn> rcbdesigner, talvez ajude:)
<jairodealmeida> boa noite pessoal
<jairodealmeida> toda vez que eu rodo um jogo no meu ubuntu 13.04 ele aquece e desliga sozinho
<jairodealmeida> mas é só rodando jogo, será que tem alguma configuração ?
<Governador> boa noite
<fabsec> boa noite pessoal
<Galvao> boa noite
<Guest12117> deu uma pane no meu ubuntu e to tentando restaurar meu unity e nao to conseguindo
<andretyn> Guest12117, não entra nele?
<Guest12117> sumiu o desktop e ja fiz alguns comando pelo terminal mais nao restaura
<andretyn> qual ubuntu?
<Guest12117> http://pastebin.com/cYG4mjcH
<Guest12117> andretyn - http://pastebin.com/cYG4mjcH
<andretyn> qual ubuntu? Guest12117
<Guest12117> 13.04
<Guest12117> andretyn  - 13.04
<andretyn> Guest12117, veja: http://www.diolinux.com.br/2013/05/omo-resetar-o-unity-e-o-compiz-no-ubuntu.html
<Guest12117> andretyn - foi exatamente o que fiz
<Guest12117> mais nao deu resultado
<andretyn> Guest12117, faz tudo de novo e de um reboot!
<Guest12117> ok vou tentar  valeu se nao funcionar volto
<andretyn> blz
<Galvao1> andretyn, nao funcionaou   veja o que da  galvao@acer:~$ unity --reset-icons compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: core compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: core unity-panel-service: nenhum processo localizado Segmentation fault (core dumped) galvao@acer:~$
<Galvao1> http://pastebin.com/cYG4mjcH
<iagocaran> Olá, alguém por aí usa Amarok no Ubuntu 13.04?
<andretyn> Galvao1, vc instalou o programa via: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<andretyn> Galvao2, , vc instalou o programa via: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<Galvao2> boa noite,   meu unity sumiu e nao consigo restaurar quando tento o unity --reset-icons da isso : http://pastebin.com/cYG4mjcH
<Galvao2> sim, instalei
<Galvao2> andretyn  - sim instalei
<Galvao2> andretyn - ja tentei reinstalar o compiz e nada
<andretyn> Galvao2, fez setsid unity
<Galvao2> andretyn - sim, fiz
<Galvao2> tudo como ta na pagina
<Galvao2> funcionou agora com isso: rm -rf .gconf/apps/ .cache/ .config/compiz-1/ .compiz*
<Galvao2> sudo su e  rm -rf .gconf/apps/ .cache/ .config/compiz-1/ .compiz*
<andretyn> Galvao2, tava mexendo no compiz?
<Galvao2> usei o unity tweak
<Galvao2> quando reiniciou  aconteceu isso
<andretyn> Galvao2, o unity tweak eh beta, usa ele não:)
<Galvao2> entao ta, beleza. valeu pela atencao. abraçao
<Galvao2> valeu, andretyn, obrigado
<andretyn> Galvao2, de nada, tamos aih para ajudar, tentamos...
<Galvao2> fui, valeu
<Oliveira_Borges> alguem ai pode ajudar php + mysql no pvt ?
<dberg> ewwwww php
<dberg> nao tem como te salvar
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-20
<Galvao2> andretyn - voltou a sumir o desktop
<Galvao2> http://pastebin.com/hVYZZjpT
<andretyn> Galvao2, acho q o 13.04 é muito bugado, tenta o 12.04
<Galvao2> vou usando entao outro desktop ate chegar o 14.04
<andretyn> tenta o gnome-shell, acho ele mais estavel
<Ernandes> vixx
<Guest51901> nao consigo fazer dual boot com meu windows 8 oque faço
<Guest51901> nao consigo fazer dual boot com meu windows 8 oque faço
<eliezerb_> !paciencia | Guest51901
<ubotu-br`> Guest51901: não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<Ernandes> tira o windows
<psacoutinho> hggdh_, conseguir resolver....não coloquei os comando no modulos e sim no rc.local...antes do 0...tá fucionando mais sem o scroll de rolagem
<ivanbajr> Uma duvida
<ivanbajr> alguem tem o netflix desktop no ubuntu com a biblioteca america?
<ivanbajr> Com a relação de filmes dos estados Unidos?
<Raposa_> bom dia
<Raposa_> preciso de material didatico
<Raposa_> existe algo no nivel "ganhei um pc com ubunto o que fazer ?" ?
<Raposa_> tipo cartilha mesmo sabe ?
<Raposa_> não é preguiça de procurar não, é só porque eu acho tudo que tem na internet meio complicado e o que eu tenho instalado eu acho simples, no entanto tenho que ensinar minha mãe antes que ela decida instalar o windows
<Raposa_> missão semi impossivel sem uma apostila simplificada
<corvolino> Raposa_, http://orgulhogeek.net/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante/
<Raposa_> opa obrigado cara
<J0hn-Doe> bom dia geral o/
<joao> Não consigo executar páginas que tenham vídeos com jwplayer, necessito abri-las para pode ver aula pela net e não quero ter voltar para o ruindows.
<joao_> não consigo executar vídeos que foram feitos por jwplayer, alguém sabe resolver isso?
<ivanbajr> oi
<rcbdesigner> aff q mico
<rcbdesigner> pensei que tava aqui no ubuntu-br
<rcbdesigner> acabei q tava na comunidade xubuntu e povo quase me xingando kk
<rcbdesigner> tem alguém aqui da comunidade ubuntu-br?
<rcbdesigner> ops
<rcbdesigner> do ubuntu sc?
<joao> tem como eu migrar para o 13.04 pelo terminal ?
<joelwallis> joao: tem. mas eu nao aconselharia.
<joelwallis> ja tive mas experiencias com dist-upgrade
<joao> ok
<joelwallis> joao: mas caso queira usar, sob sua conta e risco, rode o comando `apt-get dist-upgrade`
<joao> não irei usar então
<joao> ok
<joao> http://www.renatosaraiva.com.br/videos/demonstracao/15974   não consigo rodar o vídeo desse site
<joao> pelo windows eu consigo, mas pelo ubuntu 12.04 não
<joao> vc consegue rodar ele ?
<joao> alguém consegue ?
<joelwallis> joao: vc ta usando chromium?
<joao> sim
<joelwallis> o player ta funcionando normal, mas o video nao carrega aqui tb.
<joelwallis> nem no chromium, nem no firefox.
<joelwallis> no teu windows carrega?
<joao> pois é
<joao> sim, carrega
<joelwallis> cara, nao sei pq entao.
<joelwallis> pode ser má configuração do player..
<joelwallis> mas pela qualidade do site, tenho ctz q os caras tão cagando pra quem usa linux.
<joelwallis> entao boota pelo windows e assiste por la mesmo.
<joao> estranho, porque antes quando eu usava  a 12.04 ele entrava.
<joao> pois é, tbm achei isso
<joao> obrigado
<mattheus> Gostaria de instalar o ubunto, junto com o sistema operacional que eu uso windows 7
<andretyn> Bom dia o/
<hggdh_> <sigh/>. apt-get dist-upgrade *NÃO* muda a versão do Ubuntu. Nunca mudou. Nunca mudará. apt-get dist-upgrade atualiza o sistema NA MESMA VERSÃO. Eu realmente gostaria que parassem de dar informações incorretas.
<hggdh> sync
<sistematico> !ops
<ubotu-br`> ops is mvuelma tiagoscd CyL aprigio chouga hggdh --sistematico pede ajuda em #ubuntu-br
<hggdh> /sfil/sfilter
<J0hn-Doe_> no comando ifconfig ele ta retornando o ip do meu roteador mas eu gostaria que ele me retorna-se os dados do ip do meu servidor alguem me ajuda?
<hggdh> J0hn-Doe_: não é assim que funciona. ifconfig lista as interfaces locais
<J0hn-Doe_> hggdh: então qual comando uso pra saber meu ip real ?
<J0hn-Doe_> antigamente era só dar um arp -a -_-'
<eliezerb> J0hn-Doe_, Ip real?
<eliezerb> J0hn-Doe_, http://www.meuip.com.br/
<J0hn-Doe_> eliezerb:  sim pelo site vai, mais e pelo terminal não tem como?
<eliezerb> J0hn-Doe_, Bahh
<eliezerb> J0hn-Doe_, Ai não sei :/
<J0hn-Doe_> eliezerb: blz mais vlw de qualquer jeito
<eliezerb> J0hn-Doe_, Se tu descobrir conta ae
<eliezerb> J0hn-Doe_, Fiquei curioso
<J0hn-Doe_> ok
<eliezerb> J0hn-Doe_, wget http://ipecho.net/plain -O - -q ; echo
<J0hn-Doe_> q isso?
<eliezerb> J0hn-Doe_, Vai retornar o seu ip externo
<J0hn-Doe_> eliezerb:  legal brigado, tem a fonte de onde achou o comando?
<eliezerb> J0hn-Doe_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/145012/how-can-i-find-my-public-ip-using-the-terminal
<eliezerb> J0hn-Doe_, Tem outros também, mas eu gosto do wget xD
<eliezerb> J0hn-Doe_, curl ifconfig.me
<J0hn-Doe_> eliezerb:  legal eu só achei uns artigos sobre tpc/ip mais nada ainda que fala-se sobre como descobrir o ip real sem ser o do roteador. vlw
<eliezerb> J0hn-Doe_, Só que o curl tu tem que instalar, o wget já vem nativo
<eliezerb> J0hn-Doe_, Vale lembrar que estes são workarounds pra ver o ip publico
<eliezerb> J0hn-Doe_, Fazem a mesma coisa que o browser faria acessando o site do meuip
<J0hn-Doe_> eliezerb: isso que eu tava vendo, eu achei um jeito tambem aki pelo traceroute mais quero algo ainda mais simples kkk
<eliezerb> J0hn-Doe_, Boa sorte ae, meu dedo do pé ta congelando. Abraços.
<J0hn-Doe_> vlw
<hermeson> Boa tarde! tem algum manual do
<hermeson> ubuntu 13.04  posso baixar
<Ramon> ola pessoal, alguem que possa me ajudar?
<Ramon> Olá?
<hggdh> !alguem | Ramon
<ubotu-br`> Ramon: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<Ramon> Pessoal, estou tentando instalar o WineHQ pra poder rodar o Warcraft 3 mais o wine não quer instalar e por terminal ele simplismente trava
<xGrind> Ramon, qual versao do ubuntu, e esta instalando wine do repositorio oficial, ou ppa?
<Ramon> Eu estou usando a ultima versão do ubuntu, eu tentei instalar das duas formas e não consegui em nenhuma delas
<Ramon> Adicionei o repositorio, quando clico no link pra fazer o download ele pede pra ter um programa pra fazer um download e eu não sei qual usar,
<Ramon> se eu intalo ele por terminal ele chega em uma tela roxa e não sai de lá
<azulay> Ramon: não entendi direito qual o problema
<Ramon> assim, eu to tentando instalar o wineHQ , mais não consigo de forma alguma
<Ramon> por terminal ele trava em uma tela roxa e não aconteçe mais nada.
<Ramon> e pelo link que tá disponibilizado lá, ele pede pra eu ter um programa pra fazer um download e nada aconteçe.
<chouga> Boa-noite a todos!
<chouga>  O que vocês acham uma melhor opção: Usar gráficos integrados Intel dos modelos Ivy Bridge (Core I3) ou uma GeForce GT 610 (2GB)? *Tudo isso no Ubuntu 12.04.2, é claro...
<chouga> Se fosse no Ruwindows a resposta era fácil, mas no Linux...
<NETfellow> chouga, eu iria de nvidia
<NETfellow> chouga, instalava os drivers proprietarios pelo drivers adicionais e problema resolvido
<chouga> NETfellow-> Eu estava pensando nisso também, mas os "drivers adicionais" são muito desatualizados.
<chouga> NETfellow-> E o ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa não uso de jeito nenhum.
<chouga> NETfellow-> Testei uma vez pra nunca mais... rs
<chouga> NETfellow-> Quase queimou minha placa mãe, 78 graus...
<NETfellow> chouga, então uma opção a considerar alem da nvidia uma ati
<NETfellow> chouga, o que acha? e uma boa ideia?
<chouga> NETfellow-> Você sabe instalar manualmente os drivers da Nvidia?
<chouga> NETfellow-> Eu já tenho a placa da Nvidia...
<chouga> NETfellow-> Já li muuuito sobre, mas nenhum funcionou, pelo menos comigo...
<NETfellow> chouga, pelo o que eu sei o processo manual e complicado eu nunca precisei instalar manualmente sendo que na epoca da minha nvidia o drivers adicionais funcionavam perfeitamente
<chouga> NETfellow-> Não tenho do que reclamar da Intel, mas tenho uma GeForce de 2GB na caixa... Sabe como é...
<NETfellow> chouga, entendo
<NETfellow> chouga, outro processo tambem seria tentar compilar o driver nvidia mas ao meu ver não vale apena
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-21
<J0hn-Doe> como eu faço para procurar uma palavra ou numero dentro de um arquivo? tentei assim "find ~/ dhcp" queria que procurace o texto dhcp dentro de todos arquivos possiveis mais não funcionou ^^
<omelete> grep dhcp
<omelete> -R
<omelete> recursivo
<dberg> cd ~/; grep -R dhcp
<dberg> afff
<dberg> grep -R dhcp *
<J0hn-Doe> obrigado mesmo vou testar agora
<J0hn-Doe> dberg: omelete muito brigado era isso mesmo que eu precisava
<dberg> np
<J0hn-Doe> só pra refinar sera que teria como filtrar somente os arquivos .log?
<J0hn-Doe> ficaria *.log no final né?
<dberg> find . -name "*.log" | xargs -I{} grep dhcp {}
<Ernandes> kk
<dberg> heh, deixa eu ver se isso realmente funciona
<J0hn-Doe> bom ele ta caçando aki ^^
<J0hn-Doe> faz um tempo
<dberg> sim, pode usar
<dberg> mas tem 300 outras maneiras de fazer isso
<J0hn-Doe> eu fiz um test joguei umas informações assim "ifconfig >> teste.ip" e coloquei pra procurar "RUNNING" ao invés de "dhcp" ele retornou somente as duas linhas que continham "RUNNING"
<J0hn-Doe> finciona sim
<J0hn-Doe> funciona*
<dberg> bash = POWER
<J0hn-Doe> Burn Again SHell \o/
<J0hn-Doe> vo nessa flw
<J0hn-Doe> boa noite a todos
<Ernandes> .
<lucas> gostaria de saber pq quando instalo o ubuntu na hora que finaliza a instalação e ele reinicia fica parado em uma tela preta com um tracinho preto piscando.. larguei a noite toda e não passou dai
<pacaol> Boa noite a todos.
<BugsCrash> Olã pessoal, boa noite. Acabei de trocar minha placa mae do Server 11.10. e nao sobre o linux. Existe algo para fazer , sem precisar reinstalar :
<BugsCrash> Olã pessoal, boa noite. Acabei de trocar minha placa mae do Server 11.10. e nao sobre o linux. Existe algo para fazer , sem precisar reinstalar :
<pacaol> Quando falei que faria isso disseram que era maluco e estragaria o pc.....agora estou com ultrabook samsung último lançamento, e usando ubuntu somente e estou feliz da vida...mais se fala que vai fazer isso há de imediato uma resistência. tudo que o ultrabook me oferecia com a porcaria do windows 8 instalado, o ubuntu faz, até o controle da luz do teclado, boot rápido....não falta nada ena instalação ele reconheceu tudo.
<BugsCrash> Olã pessoal, boa noite. Acabei de trocar minha placa mae do Server 11.10. e nao sobre o linux. Existe algo para fazer , sem precisar reinstalar :
<pacaol> Quando estou jogando counter strike source no steam no ubuntu dá muito lag, gostaria de saber se alguém está tendo esse problema, se é problema do servidor ou algum ajuste que não. o steam está atualidado. podem me ajudar/
<rodolfo> Hi hola oi
<rodolfo> algum camarada do brasil para dar um ajudinha em algo ?
<andretyn>  Pergunte e seja paciente! rodolfo
<jefeson> rodolfo: fala ae!
<rodolfo> opa bom dia irmaos é o seguinte quero instalar o ubuntu 13.4 no meu mac mais ao que paresce a verçao 32 bits da error por causa do firmeware EFI aqui do mac entao eu pergunto terei melhor resultado com a versao 64 bits colegas ?
<andretyn> rodolfo, cara, para instalar com pc com EFI TEM q ser a de 64 bits, a de 32 não roda, mas não me pergunte porque:))
<rodolfo> obrigado irmao estou a baixar a de 64 bits mesmo e vamos deixar os dados tecnicos de lado sim hehe ;)
<jefeson> rodolfo: 64bits terá um desempenho melhor, sem dúvida, porém o consumo de memória será maior!
<rodolfo> obrigado vou baixar aqui depois que terminar vou ver se consigo instalar no mac tudo é mais complicado omg ! se alguem quiser depois volto pra dizer se rodou bem estou a disposiçao para contribuir com os colegas abraços
<rodolfo> ps: sempre entrarei no chat com o meu nome ( rodolfo ) att
<andretyn> df
<andretyn> Blog Seja Livre @sejalivrelinux
<andretyn> Fórum do Ubuntu é atacado e tem 1,8 milhões de contas invadidas! bit.ly/1bTzRsu
 * andretyn mudando a senha do email. URGENTEMENTE!!!!
<sagat_> boa tarde
<sagat_> ou bom dia
<sagat_> algueḿ poderi ame dizer se é necessario cadastro para tc aqui ou é publico
<sagat_> ?
<andretyn> eu acho q é publico, mas sempre é bom registrar o nick:) sagat_
<andretyn> sagat, a algum tempo tive meu nick roubado!!! desde então tenho registrado-os...
<sagat> andretyn -> ai é que está meu amigo eu ja havia feito o registro a algum tempo atraz , agora eu digito minha senha não consigo logar
<andretyn> sagat, tem com recuperar, soh q eu não me lembro como, dah uma fuçada no google...
<andretyn> sagat, talvez tenha passado muito tempo e o prazo de validade vençeu:)
<andretyn> s/vençeu/venceu
<sagat> andretyn -> e ainda eu tento registrar novamente ele me retorna que o nick ja está registrado
<sagat> será que tem como recuperar
<sagat> ?
<andretyn> sagat, dah uma fuçada no google...
<andretyn> sagat, ter tem
<sagat> andretyn -> é eu to olhando faz um tempinho ja , mas obrigado
<wellington> alguem pode me ajudar com esse problema  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5897490/
<andretyn> wellington, veja a 3 dica: http://www.sourcebrasil.org/tutoriais/linux/administracao/resolvendo-problemas-com-o-apt.html
<andretyn> wellington, soh me diga uma coisa, como a chave se perdeu?
<wellington> não sei
<wellington> é meio dificil saber isso pq sempre faço uso do sistema de forma corriqueira e apenas uso sudo apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<wellington> andretyn, meio confuso os comandos do site.... não explica direito
<wellington> # gpg --keyserver pgpkeys.mit.edu --recv-key 010908312D230C5F
<wellington> # gpg -a --export 010908312D230C5F | sudo apt-key add -
<andretyn> wellington, o numero acima é um exemplo, tem q troca pela chave q se perdeu...
<andretyn> s/troca/trocar
<chouga> Boa-tarde a todos!
<wellington> fiz esse >  gpg --keyserver pgpkeys.mit.edu --recv-key 010908312D230C5F    e deu certo
<wellington> mas o segundo não dá
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<andretyn> A5D712AEE06E6293 é a chave ,veja no arquivo q vc mandou, não a chave acima, q é um exemplo!!!!
<wellington> eu botei a chava certa, q no caso foi a gerada aqui no meu update
<wellington> botei assim o segundo comando >> gpg -a --export A5D712AEE06E6293 | sudo apt-key add -
<andretyn> wellington, roda o apt-get update de novo
<wellington> cara, isso aqui ta muito estranho.... fica dando esse erro tambem Err http://archive.ubuntu.com raring-security Release.gpg
<wellington>   Algo estranho aconteceu ao resolver 'archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-11 - Erro de sistema)
<andretyn> wellington, então o servidor tah fora do ar, espere um tempo...
<wellington> ta não.... isso aparece sempre... não é de agora... e não só com archive.ubuntu.com
<andretyn> wellington, abre os canais de atualização e veja se as chaves estão lah, se tiverem, veja se tem alguma coisa diferente...
<andretyn> wellington, e coloque os canais daqui do servidor do Brasil...
<andretyn> talvez com o ataque de ontem, o servidor esteja sendo periciado...
<chouga> Alguém já testou o Silicon no Ubuntu 12.04.2?
<wellington> fiz isso aqui p ver se ajuda >> http://minhamentecuriosa.blogspot.com.br/2013/01/como-alterar-as-configuracoes-de-dns-no.html
<dberg> instalando steam pela primeira vez no ubuntu
<dberg> funciona, nada mal
<chouga> Vocês estão sabendo que o site ubuntuforums.org foi comprometido?
<andretyn> chouga, somente o forum internacional, o ubuntu forum em portugues não:)
<chouga> <chouga> Vocês estão sabendo que o site >>ubuntuforums.org<< foi comprometido?
<chouga> andretyn-> Eu relatei isso...
<andretyn>  chouga eu falei primeiro <andretyn> Fórum do Ubuntu é atacado e tem 1,8 milhões de contas invadidas! bit.ly/1bTzRsu
<andretyn> :))
<Carneiiroo> boa tarde povo!
<Carneiiroo> alguem me ajuda com dual boot?
<andretyn> Carneiiroo, o/
<andretyn> boa
<Carneiiroo> instalei o 13.4 pelo pendrive
<chouga> andretyn-> ...? E...
<Carneiiroo> e disse que precisava reniciar para usar
<Carneiiroo> agora o ruindows n deixa eu escolher o ubuntu
<andretyn> chouga, E, o q? :)
<Carneiiroo> alguem me diz oque posso fazr pra aparecer a escolha do sistema operacional no boot?:
<chouga> Carneiiroo-> Dê uma olhada neste link: http://meupinguim.com/boot-repair-recupere-boot-ubuntu/
<chouga> andretyn-> Você disse que relatou primeiro, mas e dai?
<chouga> andretyn-> O que isso tem à ver com o que você estava "falando"?
<chouga> andretyn-> Não entendi muito bem... ;)
<chouga> andretyn-> Você administra o site DioLinux?
<Carneiiroo> boa tarde novamente
<Carneiiroo> op amigo me passou o link
<Carneiiroo> de como arrumar o boot do ubuntu com o windoes
<Carneiiroo> windows...
<Carneiiroo> tive que reiniciar o pc para iniciar pelo ubuntuo, agora cade o link
<chouga> Carneiiroo-> Boa-tarde!
<chouga> Carneiiroo-> http://meupinguim.com/boot-repair-recupere-boot-ubuntu/
<Carneiiroo> chouga. meu windows carrega primeiro, quero q ele apresente a tela de escolha
<chouga> Carneiiroo-> Leia o link atentamente que ele explica como fazer...
<Carneiiroo> vo tentar!
<chouga> Carneiiroo-> Só usar o Live-CD...
<chouga> Alguém sabe o motivo da Canonical não liberar o LibreOffice 3.6 no Ubuntu 12.04.2?
<corvolino> não liberar? oO
<chouga> corvolino-> Nativamente, nos repositórios oficias do Ubuntu 12.04.2.
<corvolino> deve está em fase de teste não? eu não tenho esse problema, uso archlinux.
<chouga> corvolino-> O que eu fiquei intrigado é que a versão 3.6 é a estável mais recente, ou seja, ideal para uma LTS como o 12.04. Entendeu?
<corvolino> alguma coisa deve ter ai, só pesquisando.
<Ernanddes> .
<Jonathas> oi
<Jonathas> meu notebook não sai o som no Linux mas no Windows funciona. Aonde posso achar os drivers?
<Agnaldo> pessoal, boa noite
<Agnaldo> como faço para ganhar um software do ubuntu
<Agnaldo> tanto desktop, como server
<Agnaldo> onde consigo compar o cd?
<corvolino> o CD? não estão enviando mais eu acho
<Agnaldo> estou apanhando de mais
<Agnaldo> demais
<Agnaldo> e a única opção é comprar um cd
<Agnaldo> por que baixei no meu pc
<corvolino> já pensou em baixar a iso e gravar um cd?
<corvolino> ou gravar no pendrive..
<Agnaldo> e ai, não estou sabendo queimar ele
<Agnaldo> então esse é o problema
<corvolino> e já pesquisou?
<Agnaldo> ah, já estou cansado de pesquisar
<Agnaldo> baixei o cdburnerxp
<corvolino> está usando windows?
<Agnaldo> windows xp
<Agnaldo> então,eu não estou sabendo o passo depois que baixo
<corvolino> baixe o unetbootin, coloque seu pendrive formatado em fat32. abre o programa, selecione a opção iso, selecione o caminho da imagem e selecione o pendrive. clique em ok e aguarde. no final feche tudo e de boot pelo pendrive.
<Agnaldo> eu já fiz isso, mas
<Agnaldo> estou com um computador
<Agnaldo> ibm lenovo
<corvolino> e qual o problema?
<Agnaldo> infelizemente não sei onde configurar na bios, para que ele dê boot pelo pendrive
<corvolino> aperte f8 ou f9 para selecionar a ordem de boot. selecione o pendrive e pronto.
<Agnaldo> vc fala, quando eu reiniciar a máquina ?
<corvolino> exato
<vunus> COMO PODE MEU WY-FY SE CONECTAR DIRETAMENTE NUM WY-FY DESCONHECIDO, MESMO QUE EU TENTE CONECTAR UM WY-FY LIGADO AO ME WIRELLESS. E MAIS, SEQUER O PC ACEITA CONEXÃO VIA CABO.
<Agnaldo> ok, vou fazer isso agora
<corvolino> vunus, desligue o caps e pergunte novamente.
<CyL> vunus: no IRC capslock equivale a gritar, não escreva tudo em maiúsculo
<vunus> como pode meu wy-fy se conectar diretamente num wy-fy (rede) desconhecido, mesmo que eu tente conectar um wy-fy ligado ao me wirelless. e mais, sequer o pc aceita conexão via cabo.
<vunus> e mais... no rot tem outro pc que navega via cabo tranquilamente.
<CyL> !detalhes | vunus
<ubotu-br`> vunus: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<vunus> quando tento conexão via wy-fy o not se conecta a uma rede desconhecida, sem nome. por mais que tente me conectar via wy-fy com meu mode. se conecto via cabo não navega, enquanto outro pc navega ligado via cabo no mesmo mode
<Barna> vunus, da uma checada se as confs de dhcp etc do seu comp ta ok
<vunus> barna,  tudo está configurado para se conectar via cabo ou wy-fy no meu mode.  no editar conexão só as duas conexões aparecem, mas registram navegações feitas a tempos atrás, ou seja, não estão conectadas. estou agora conectado numa rede desconhecida, via wy-fy
<CyL> vunus: o que acontece quando vc seleciona a sua rede?
<vunus> conecta mais não navega
<vunus> quer saber o eu penso?
<vunus> acho que me forçam conexão wy-fy.
<CyL> vunus: ?
<vunus> é estranho, reconheço. mas não encontro nenhuma resposta. acho que meu ip está sendo controlado
<Barna> vunus, da um pastbin do lscpi pra gente
<vunus> deus meu, não sei que isto - pastbin do lscpi
<CyL> !pastebin | vunus
<ubotu-br`> vunus: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<vunus> só para infomar, o meu firewall está on
<CyL> vunus: qual a versão do seu ubuntu?
<Barna> vunus, abre um terminal e digita lspci , copia o q aparecer e cola no pastbin, aperta past, copia o link e cola pra gente aki!
<vunus> 13.04
<vunus> é seguro postar tal informação aqui?
<vunus> o ubotu-br pediu para postar a questão diretamente a ele....
<corvolino> ele é um bot.
<CyL> !bot | vitorlobo
<ubotu-br`> vitorlobo: Olá, saiba que eu não sou uma pessoa de verdade, sou apenas um programa de computador popularmente chamado de 'bot'. Possuo um pequeno banco de dados com informações frequentemente utilizadas no canal, e também sou utilizado para auxiliar em sua administração. Caso você tenha conversado comigo, obrigado pela atenção, mas olhe com cuidado o histórico da conversa para ver quem me acionou!
<CyL> !bot | vunus
<ubotu-br`> vunus: Olá, saiba que eu não sou uma pessoa de verdade, sou apenas um programa de computador popularmente chamado de 'bot'. Possuo um pequeno banco de dados com informações frequentemente utilizadas no canal, e também sou utilizado para auxiliar em sua administração. Caso você tenha conversado comigo, obrigado pela atenção, mas olhe com cuidado o histórico da conversa para ver quem me acionou!
<vitorlobo> CyL, -=.-"
<CyL> vitorlobo: por favor, desconsidere, pessoa errada
<vunus> obrigado pela ajuda
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Jihad_> kurtkraut
<Jihad_> e ae
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Rao> BOM DIA
<Rao> Ppreciso de ajuda
<mirqui> fala
<Rao> meu pc tá com problema durante a inicialização
<mirqui> de que tipo ?
<Rao> ao iniciar quando vai abrir a tela inicial aparece uma imagem de erro grafico
<mirqui> antes não acontecia ?
<mirqui> você fez alguma atualização ?
<mirqui> e qual a mensagem de erro ?
<Rao> "The system is running in low-graphics mode"
<mirqui> modo grafico baixo , isso acho que é problema de configuração
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh , ele é avançado nisso
<mirqui> mas acho que é problema de configuração
<Rao> vi um forum que trata deste problema e fiz os procedimentos mas não adiantou
<Induvidado> Olá.. alguem me ajuda com Ubuntu Server pls
<Rao> se eu aciono esc volta a tela de inicialização e fica carregando a inicialização, no entanto não sai desta tela
<mirqui> rao vc fez alguma atualização ressente
<Rao> fica carregando eternamente kk
<Induvidado> Alguém poderia me ajudar, com IDS e Firewall no Ubuntu Server...
<Rao> sim
<mirqui> haa , tenta desfazer então
<Rao> estava na versão 13.4 e foi feita atualização para 13.20
<Rao> dogo 13.10
<mirqui> tenta atualizar para a 14
<mirqui> é bem melhor , a verção 13 é meio ruim
<Rao> blz
<mirqui> acho que a verção 13 , não tem mais suporte
<Rao> eu tenho  o 14 em um pendriv
<Rao> mas antes vou tentar reverter a atualização
<Rao> sou novo no linux poderia me ajudar nos comando?
<mirqui> blza , depoi s fala se deu certo
<mirqui> haaa tbm sou novo , de terminal tbm não sei nada
<Rao> blz eu já manjo um pouco vou tentar aki
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh , ele é avançado
<Rao> vlw obg
<EDER> estou querendo instalar o ubuntum no meu notebook algem pode me orientar ?
<EDER> onde baixo?
<EDER> devo gravar um cd?
<EDER> qual procedimento devo tomar?
<matheuslc> você pode baixar no site oficial, gravar no CD ou DVD, ou até no pen drive
<matheuslc> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<EDER> certo.
<EDER> eu tenho um notebook acer aspire 5050 certo. vou baixar o o ubuntu vou gravar o dvd. e ai como faço. reinicio o note pelo cd e deixo instalando? o cd vai formatar e apagar o windows.
<EDER> é isso?
<EDER> e questão dos drivers vão ser reconhecidos normalmente?
<EDER> mateus por ai ainda?³
<matheuslc> EDER, sim, só um minuto
<EDER> ok
<carlos> 65
<carlos> oi
<Guest64761> eai
<Guest64761> oi
<Vitor> ?
<Vitor> pra baixar o ubuntu pro des primeiro no pc depois dvd?
<Vitor> oi
<Vitor> pra baixar o ubuntu pro desk,baixo no pc depois dvd?
<Vitor> ...
<Vitor> ...
<xGrind> Vitor, ?
<Vitor> oi
<Vitor> ...
<Vitor> oi
<Vitor> ...
<Vitor> ...
<Vitor> ..,
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guest92346> alguem ai pode me ajud
<xGrind> Guest92346, depende
<Guest92346> Eu tinha o windows 8.1 e um HD para guarda arquivos.. ai tirei o windows 8.1 instalei o ubuntu studio... mais meu hd de dados não abre
<Guest92346> Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/cesar/Dados: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda2" "/media/cesar/Dados"' exited with non-zero exit status 12: Failed to read last sector (1953517567): Invalid argument
<Guest92346> HINTS: Either the volume is a RAID/LDM but it wasn't setup yet,
<Guest92346>    or it was not setup correctly (e.g. by not using mdadm --build ...),
<Guest92346>    or a wrong device is tried to be mounted,
<Guest92346>    or the partition table is corrupt (partition is smaller than NTFS),
<Guest92346>    or the NTFS boot sector is corrupt (NTFS size is not valid).
<Guest92346> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Invalid argument
<Guest92346> The device '/dev/sda2' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<Guest92346> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<Guest92346> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<Guest92346> apareci isso
<Guest92346> alguem sabe?
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ve o privado
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<ednux> boa '-'
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<mirqui> ednux , blza
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<ednux> blz mirqui
<mirqui> tudo bem ?
<rogerio> pessoal estou usando o xubuntu 14.04 e tem um problema chato aqui quando estou assistindo filmes o monitor desliga, já dei uma olhada no gerenciador de energia mas nada, alguém esta com este problema?
<astroo-> o perito dele esta no canal
<ednux> ahh cara, eu li algo sobre isso
<ednux> se não me engano, é um plugin pro navegador
<ednux> você está vende filmes no navegador ou em um programa para vídeos ?
<ednux> vendo*
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-15
<astroo-> o adobe anda 1 lixo em quase tudo
<rogerio> na verdade meu problema é quando vou fazer upload de algum arquivo o monitor deliga e o arquivo da erro
<rogerio> mas em geral o video também desliga
<ednux> que estranho, você tá fazendo upload como ?
<ednux> programa, navegador.. ou oq ?
<rogerio> navegador firefox 30
<rogerio> estava usando o lubuntu 13.10  e estava normal
<ednux> é só o monitor que desliga ou o pc reinicia ?
<rogerio> olha eu acho que o sistema suspende, mas as configurações esta OK
<rogerio> não era pra isto ocorrer
<ednux> então, depois um tempo ele entra em suspensão ?
<ednux> ou é no momento exato que você tenta fazer upload
<ednux> pode parecer besteira essas perguntas, mas se a gente conseguir identificar onde o problema ocorre
<ednux> é metade do caminho para resolver
<rogerio> depois de um tempo
<ednux> acho que ele entrando em suspensão porque não está em uso
<rogerio> até ai é normal o que não é normal é downloads e uploads dar erro (quando esta pelo navegado)
<rogerio> tentei instalar o Caffeine mas esta com algum problema no 14.04
<ednux> erro pode ser por causa da internet oscilando
<ednux> acontece mt isso com conexões mais lentas, via rádio, 3g... etc
<rogerio> não minha internet é muito estavel, neste site a pessoa esta com o mesmo problema que eu
<rogerio> http://sejalivre.org/desabilitar-modo-descanso-monitor-exibir-videos-ubuntu/
<rogerio> só que o jeito que ele resolveu, é um pouco radical
<alvaro> mas talvez é a saida
<ednux> é a msm coisa q falei
<ednux> ele entra em espera pq não está em uso
<ednux> olha em conf de protetor de tela e tela de bloqueio
<alvaro> usei uma distribuição que fazia esse tipo de coisa automáticamente
<ednux> desativa a proteção de tela, coloca para nunca usar
<ednux> acho que resolve, você só não pode esquecer ligado por mt tempo em tela parada
<ednux> alguns monitores ficam manchados por causa disso...
<rogerio> vou dar mas uma pesquisada aqui, valeu pela ajuda
<annia> estou tentanto instalar o ubuntu pela primeira vez e acabou dando um erro, no qual dizia que o drive nao estava presente ou nao estava pronta
<astroo-> diz que hardware tens
<Knd6> BoaNoite
<ednux> boa noite
<Knd6> Boa Noite
<astroo-> ola
<Knd6> ola
<Knd6>  estou iniciando com linux e preciso de ajuda
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Knd6> bom minha duvida é a seguinte as instalações q fiz do ubuntu somente aparecem em modo texto como faço para instalar o modo gráfico?
<astroo-> Knd6  repoe a pergunta que entrar mais 2 pessoas
<astroo-> entraram
<Knd6>  bom minha duvida é a seguinte as instalações q fiz do ubuntu somente aparecem em modo texto como faço para instalar o modo gráfico?
<Celso> Knd6: voce quer instalar o modo grafico no sistema?
<Celso> só tem modo texto?
<Celso> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Knd6> sim quando termina a instalação ele abre somente em modo texto
<Celso> se usar kubuntu é so trocar o final para kubuntu-desktop
<Knd6> não sei se faz alguma diferença não tenho conhecimento mas estou instalando em uma vm
<Celso> faz
<Celso> kubuntu usa o kde como ambiente grafico
<Celso> o Xubuntu usa o Xfce4 como ambiente
<Celso> e assim por diante
<Celso> Knd6: tem ubuntu , kubuntu , Xubuntu , Lubuntu ,etc....
<Celso> cada um tem um ambiente grafico preferido
<Knd6> Celso vou tentar instalar o modo grafico como vc falou e ja digo o q aconteceu
<Celso> eu prefiro o Xubuntu
<Celso> porque minha maquina não é novinha
<Celso> Xubuntu acho mais leve
<Knd6> Celso obrigado pelas dicas vou baixar o Xubuntu e instalar qualquer duvida volta para tirar as duvidas
<Celso> Knd6: ok
<Guest92346> Alguem ai sabe remove o boot seguro do windows 8.1
<Guest92346> Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/cesar/Dados: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda2" "/media/cesar/Dados"' exited with non-zero exit status 12: Failed to read last sector (1953517567): Invalid argument
<Guest92346> HINTS: Either the volume is a RAID/LDM but it wasn't setup yet,
<Guest92346>    or it was not setup correctly (e.g. by not using mdadm --build ...),
<Guest92346>    or a wrong device is tried to be mounted,
<Guest92346>    or the partition table is corrupt (partition is smaller than NTFS),
<Guest92346>    or the NTFS boot sector is corrupt (NTFS size is not valid).
<Guest92346> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Invalid argument
<Guest92346> The device '/dev/sda2' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<Guest92346> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<Guest92346> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<Guest92346> Alguem sabe resolver?
<astroo-> Guest92346  ve o privado
<ednux> Guest92346 dá uma olhada nesse link: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Dual-boot-com-Windows-8-UEFI-e-Linux-Mint-Debian-Edition-LMDE
<cesar__> Não está dando certo isso
<astroo-> ?
<cesar__> a unidade não monta
<cesar__> vou ter que deinstalar o ubuntu e instalar novamente o windwos 8.1
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> confuso...
<Guest86444> quem está online
<Guest86444> Eu usava o windwos 8.1 eu tinha dois hds, uma com o sistema e outro para arquivos.removi o windwos 8.1 e instalei o ubuntu studio.. só que meu hd de dados não abre mais da erro
 * Jihad_ • Está usando •Cebolinhav9.5• www.cajau.com • 
<renatogomes> Hey Evebody!
<Jorge_> Olá! Alguem pode me dizer se umbuntu é mais leve que sistema windows w por isso recomebdado pra PCs velhinhos?
<renatogomes> Alguém sabe se o ubuntu está rolando num note acer sem desligar a tela. hehe Toda vez que instalava o ubuntu a tela apagava, tinha que entrar nas configurações pela tv e setar lá...
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<renebarbosa> opa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus
<jxajro> alo boa noite...alguém sabe como recuperar senha de logon do Lubuntu?
<mirqui> vc perdeu ?
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> se for que nem o ubuntu vc está frito , pq ele simplesmente pede para vc replicar a senha
<omelete> jxajro,  vc sabe a senha do root ou foi essa q vc esqueceu?
<jxajro> O que é replicar senha?
<jxajro> o que é erro de manipulação de token de autenticação?
<alvaro_> significa que ele não foi reconhecido pelo sistema
<Xyber> Ola boa noite
<Xyber> estou tendo problemas ao fazer update no apt-get
<Xyber> dando muitos not-found
<Xyber> alguem esta com o mesmo prolema ?
<astroo-> ola
<Xyber> oi
<mirqui> porque vc não atualiza pelo atualizador do ubuntu ?
<mirqui> em vez de usar o terminal ?
<ednux> acho que é alguma ppa desatualizada que está entrando em confronto com as versão do repositorio oficial
<Xyber> mesmo no oficial
<Xyber> da erro
<Xyber> até pra att distro
<Xyber> to usando o 12.10
<Xyber> tentei att a distro pra mais nova
<Xyber> tbm da erro
<ednux> você pode remover elas
<ermison> minha camara não está funcionando nem a webcam como resolvo isso?
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-16
<Salamaleicon> galera, boa noite, alguém conhece algum programa tipo FORMAT FACTORY para ubuntu 14.04 ?
<omelete> sei non
<omelete> pouco app desse tipo para linux
<alvaro> Transcodes tem sim
<alvaro> HandBrake
<alvaro> Avidemux
<alvaro> OpenShot
<alvaro> Só nao sei se vai atender suas necessidades
<alvaro> Salamaleicon, entendeu ?
<Salamaleicon> massa <ALVARO> qual vc usa para converter videos?
<alvaro> não edito videos
<Salamaleicon> entendi sim <alvaro> ... to testando o Transmageddon
<Salamaleicon> a tah...
<alvaro> existe tambem o ProjectX
<alvaro> Kdenlive
<Salamaleicon> entendi... li sobre o kdenline... ele eh mais para EDITAR mesmo neh... eu procuro um que seja somente conversor... tipo de .MKV para .MP4
<alvaro> veja os nomes anteriores que falei
<Salamaleicon> BELEZA... vou ver sim... obrigado cara...
<alvaro> ok
<xGrind> alvaro, ta ouvindo a radio ai?
<alvaro> que radio????
<alvaro> escutou geralmente a TranceFM.com
<xGrind> essa msm. hard channel o/
<alvaro> tu gostou né danado rsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> Salamaleicon, tem um bom chamado Curlew, mas nao tem no repositorio do ubuntu. vc tem q adicionar ppa
<alvaro> muito lenta xGrind rsrsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<Salamaleicon> boa <xGrind> qual repositório?
<alvaro> PPA
<xGrind> alvaro, eu to com fone e ouvido. qndo começou, quase estourou meu timpano kk
<xGrind> Salamaleicon, tem q procurar. coloca ai no google, q acha facinho
<alvaro> Hard é assim mesmo
<alvaro> rsrsrsrsrs
<alvaro> 200 BPMS
<alvaro> tenho medidor de batidas :D
<Salamaleicon> o Transmageddon tem tudo o que eu procurava... converte a maioria dos formatos... recomendo!
<alvaro> mas tem isso no repositorio ???
<xGrind> transmageddon tem
<alvaro> achei, tem sim
<alvaro> xGrind vai acabar ficando surdo de vez rsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<alvaro> agora tá em 180BPMs
<alvaro> xGrind bom é ouvir no somzão do carro, fica demais
<alvaro> até ele dança
<alvaro> rsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<alvaro> xGrind tá vivo ainda???
<Jihad_> kk
<fugiwara> galera
<fugiwara> boa noite
<Jihad_> comprei
<astroo-> ola
<Jihad_> 1 oleo no mercado
<Jihad_> oleo abc
<Jihad_> kkkkk
<Jihad_> fui ver a embalagem
<Jihad_> algar agro
<Jihad_> kk
<Jihad_> nem sabia que a ctbc
<fugiwara> algueem pode comentar algo do elementary Os com 12.04 LTS
<Jihad_> investia no ramo agro
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Jihad_> CHEGAMOS NA SUA REGIÃO E FALTA
<Jihad_> POUCO PARA CHEGARMOS NO SEU PRÉDIO.
<Jihad_> o/
<Jihad_> http://www.livetim.tim.com.br/extreme
<Delta5130> oi
<Delta5130> Tem alguém fera no linux ubuntu que pode me ajudar
<Delta5130> oi
<Delta5130> Tem alguém fera no linux ubuntu que pode me ajudar
<Delta5130> Oi pessoal sou iniciante no linux, uso ubuntu 13.10. Humildemente gostaria que alguém me ajudasse, gosto muito do linux pela segurança que ele oferece mas estou com um problema com o java openjdk. Uso um proxy no firefox mas o icedtea web não funciona, já configurei proxy em todo o ubuntu pelo painel do sistema/rede/proxy da rede, e configurei também no icedtea web control painel/network e nada. Alguém me ajuda por favor, desde
<Delta5130>  já agradeço!!
<Jihad_> oi
<Delta5130> olá
<Jihad_> sobre isso ai
<Jihad_> nem entendo
<Jihad_> kk
<Jihad_> acho dificil essa hora
<Jihad_> obter ajuda
<Delta5130> Pow estou precisando muito de ajuda cara
<Jihad_> tu quer proxy http?
<Delta5130> o icedtea não funciona quando uso proxy no ubuntu
<Delta5130> e no firefox
<Delta5130> ele dar erro no funcionamento
<Delta5130> vocẽ entendeu
<Delta5130> ??????????????
<Jihad_> nem sei
<Jihad_> oq é icedtea
<Delta5130> icedtea é o plugin do openjdk que dar superte para firefox eu acho
<Delta5130> vc entendeu
<Delta5130> ??????
<Delta5130> você tem muito conhecimento sobre o ubuntu
<Delta5130> ?
<Delta5130> você usar o openjdk????????
<Delta5130> você usa o openjdk?
<regis> bom dia
<regis> estou tentando instalar o php 5.5 em um ubuntu 12.04 com apt-get, mas ele instala uma versao RC
<regis> como faço para corrigir isso?
<jheimison> bom dia aii galera
<r4ph44> clear
<r4ph44> boa tarde pessoal
<r4ph44> gostaria de saber se é mais válido continuar com a versão 12.04.4 ou migrar p/ 14.04 ?
<Emilio_Eiji> r4ph44: se a 12.04 estiver atendendo as suas necessidades acredito que não seria válido
<r4ph44> alguém poderia me falar sobre a versão 14.04 ?
<r4ph44> opa
<r4ph44> vlw Emilio_Eiji
<r4ph44> tem prazo ou média de prazo p/ q saia a versão final do 14.04 ?
<xGrind> r4ph44, ja saiu em abril
<Jihad_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUF47Jnitio
<r4ph44> no 12.04.4 num to conseguindo jogar um simples jogo em flash pq não consigo clicar em permitir na janelinha q abri do armazenamento loca do próprio flash
<r4ph44> reiniciar aki
<r4ph44> exit
<casa> Opa e ai galera
<casa> tudo bem???
<casa> Alguém pode me dar uma dica?
<casa> Owww cambada!
<kairiton> e ai blz
<kairiton> deixa e te perguntar vc usa o ubuntu 12.04 lts server??/
<casa> não
<casa> instalei o linux Mint 17
<casa> a questão é o seguinte....
<casa> tentei instalar um programa "moodle"
<casa> e desisti
<casa> e mandei abortar a onda...
<casa> agora sempre que vou ao repositorio instalar qualquer coisa...aparece a porra da janela perguntando sobre o moodle
<casa> e nem instala nada nem o moodle sai nem entra
<casa> deve ter entupido alguma coisa
<casa> hahahhaah
<casa> foda
<casa> =\
<casa> vou reiniciar aqui........
<Bl4ckP1r4t3> alguem ?
<wilalves> oi
<Bl4ckP1r4t3> blz, alguem esta usando o ubuntu em uma radeon hd 3200 ?
<Delta5130> oi alguém pode me ajudar?
<Delta5130> Por que quando uso proxy no sistema o openjdk não funciona?
<liveuser> oi
<Delta5130> Olá amigo?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<DeltaSurf> Alguém ai fera pode me explicar, por que o java openjdk não funciona quando uso proxy?
<Jihad_> DeltaSurf
<Jihad_> deve ser pq
<Jihad_> teu pc é da casas bahia
<liveuser> alquem aqui pode me ajuda
<liveuser> ?
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<mirqui> oi astro
<Marcos_> Prezados, instalei o ubuntu e não consigo entrar no sistema.
<Marcos_> já tentei fazer um usb de disco de iniciação e a BIOS não entende que a imagem está no usb
<mirqui> tenta um dvd
<astroo-> ola
<Marcos_> Usar um DVD, entretanto, como devo gravar a imagem?
<mirqui> com um programa burn que grave iso
<mirqui> no site baixaki tem vários
<Marcos_> Faço o download do ubuntu.br?
<mirqui> ai não sei se no site do ubuntu tem programas para gravar cd , aii vc tem que ver
<Marcos_> o que eu quero saber é se faço o download do ubuntu.iso?
<mirqui> também não sei , sou novo no linux , e no caso , neste chat
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh ele é avançado
<mirqui> mas
<Marcos_> Vou tentar, Mirqui. Valeu demais pela ajuda. Abraços
<mirqui> vc pode pegar no site do ubuntu , a distro
<mirqui> valeu :)
<astroo-> vai ao site do ubuntu
<Zippo> Boa noite a todos
<Marcos_> q
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<astroo-> Zippo  ola
<jxajro> Boa noite! Alguém sabe como recuperar senha de logon do Lubuntu?
<mirqui> se vc perdeu acho que só reinstalando
<alvaro> bem provavel, não uso senha de login por causa disso
<mirqui> se for igual ao ubuntu ele pede para vc replicar ela
<mirqui> vc fez as provaveis senhas ?
<alvaro> mirqui Lubuntu só muda a interface, o resto é Ubuntu
<mirqui> adm
<mirqui> admin
<mirqui> ou seu nome ou se sua família
<alvaro> mirqui achei a resposta
<alvaro> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Helps-e-dicas-para-usuarios-iniciantes/Recuperar-tela-d-login-lubuntu
<alvaro> talvez funcione
<jxajro> Opa...olá..mirqui
<jxajro> O que é replicar?
<alvaro> refazer
<jxajro> Sim...fiz as _unicas_ provaveis senhas...possíveis..
<jxajro> é possivel terem haqueado?
<alvaro> ??
<jxajro> Olá Alvaro!! :-)
<alvaro> haqueado como ?
<jxajro> oh meu amigo..obrigado pela dica do site.
<alvaro> deu certo ?
<alvaro> jxajro, já testei o Lubuntu mas não consegui me adaptar
<alvaro> estou no Xubuntu agora
<jxajro> é..pelo visto só usando um pendrive de instalação e atendendo o que diz este filminho...
<jxajro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWSUuuSTByE
<jxajro> Olha alvaro..o site que vc me passou é grego.
<alvaro> não?
<jxajro> eu uso o lubuntu só pra fazer o proviewzinho útil pra becapear arquivo..mais nada.
<alvaro> mas consegui resolver seu problema
<alvaro> ??
<jxajro> não...vc não conseguiu resolver meu problema, alvaro..mas agradeço
<jxajro> ah..era uma pergunta
<jxajro> não...eu tenho que ler, entender e aplicar.
<alvaro> certo
<jxajro> se vc ver o filme diz que a senha fica num arquivo shadow..tem que acessar e só consigo com um outro linux...e _pior_ linux de pendrive porque o netbook não tem leitor de CD
<jxajro> deixa pra lá gente..obrigado pela ajuda.
<alvaro> vixi
<alvaro> sem drive de cd é complicado
<jxajro> pois é.
<mirqui> vc tem outro pc ?
<jxajro> eu to precisando formatar este PC que to usando..becapeei tudo nessa merda de proview e do nada a senha disto muda.
<jxajro> sim..tenho..estou usando ele.
<mirqui> tem um cabo usb ?
<jxajro> mas uso Xubuntu e preciso atualizar pra PELO MENOS o 13.01
<jxajro> se tenho cabo usb? tenho..pra que é?
<mirqui> usa teu pc atual como slave e formata e instala tudo de novo
<mirqui> ai não precisa de midia
<jxajro> ah é? como?
<jxajro> é só ligar os dois com USB e....
<mirqui> ai velho não sei , sei que ée possivel
<alvaro> fica como se o outro pc fosse só um HD externo
<mirqui> um amigo meu formatou meu pc com este modo
<mirqui> isso
<jxajro> então...é isso que eu quero..usar esta merda como HD externo..só isso.
<mirqui> e um sistema operacional funcionando
<jxajro> aí eu pego formato tudo zero tudo e jogo ele fora.
<alvaro> mas tenho duvida se não dá conflito por causa do outro sistema operacional
<jxajro> bom...sei lá
<mirqui> temta um cara mais avançado
<alvaro> o certo é arrancar o HD é ligar só ele no pc
<mirqui> o hggdh é um
<jxajro> não sei como isso foi acontecer..eu abri ele normal...e de uma hora pra outra ele não aceitou mais a senha de logon
<mirqui> haaa
<alvaro> Lubuntu fez isso comigo tambem rsrsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<jxajro> se eu pudesse fazer isso eu já fazia.
<mirqui> caps look não está ativado ?
<jxajro> acho que até posso tentar.
<jxajro> Fez??? Como isso acontece, cara???
<jxajro> Eu pensei que foi hackeado.
<mirqui> ?? não entendi
<alvaro> não sei ao certo
<jxajro> Não..bixo...nada de capslock..esquece..é filha da putice mesmo.
<alvaro> mas parece algum erro de sistema
<jxajro> como o lubuntu fez isso com vc alvaro? ele muda a senha sozinho?
<alvaro> talvez ele não goste do seu hardwware
<mirqui> sabe de uma coisa
<mirqui> se eu fosse vc reinstalava tudo
<mirqui> é mais simples e fácil
<alvaro> jxajro ele me pedia uma senha que não existia
<alvaro> pois sempre entrei sem senha
<alvaro> o login era automatico
<mirqui> o ubuntu por padrão exige uma senha
<mirqui> vc pode não pedir senha ao iniciar
<mirqui> mas precisa de uma
<alvaro> na hora de instalar ele te pergunta
<alvaro> se quer que toda vez que inicie o pc seja exigido senha, coloque que não e pronto
<alvaro> agora a senha de Usuario essa precisa mesmo
<alvaro> a de Login eu não tenho
<jxajro> Opa...te pedia uma senha que não existia? como assim?
<jxajro> e como resolveu? formatou mesmo?
<alvaro> formatei e mandei o Xubuntu no lugar
<alvaro> dele
<jxajro> ok...espero que nao tenha perdio nada.
<alvaro> perdi tudo
<jxajro> perdeu tudo..ok!
<alvaro> mas consegui recuperar um pouco que tava salvo em um HD externo
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> já devia ter visto o tal HD externo
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<alvaro> paguei barato por um R$ 300,00 por um Seagate de 1 Tera
<alvaro> Rudolf o que houve?
<Rudolf> alvaro: cócegas
<alvaro> engraçadinho
<alvaro> rsrsrsrsrs
<jxajro> pra instalar um linux via pendrive como faz?
<alvaro> qual linux ?
<jxajro> qualquer um, cara...lubunto...x buntu...um que dê pra acessar o netbook e pegar os arquivos.
<alvaro> mas isso vai apagar seus arquivos de vez não?
<alvaro> tente isso
<alvaro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SydTxq6jpUQ
<jxajro> Aaaah..como faço pra entrar no modo shell?
<jxajro> aperta o esc em antes de entrar no grub mas quando entra no grub?
<alvaro> achei um meio mais facil
<alvaro> http://tutoriaispc.com.br/como-instalar-o-linux-utilizando-o-pendrive/
<alvaro> só que isso apaga tudo que tiver no HD
<alvaro> estou avisando
<jxajro> aí nao resolve nada...em princípio...mas como entro no shell?
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<riccsy> oi meu unbuntu não roda mais cai na tela de grub e não volta mais ao normal me ajuda ai por favor
<Underall> hey
<liberie> bom dia
<Carom> Bom dia!  Por Favor... Eu ja mudei meu Java jdk para o JAVA Oficial Oracle, estava tudo perfeito até surgiu uma nova atualizacao. Os comandos que me ensinaram para Trocar e atualizar meu java são: 1   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java  2   sudo apt-get update  3   sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer  4   sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-7-oracle   POR FAVOR, pra eu nao fazer besteira, alguém poderia dize
<Carom> resolver meu problema...   Muito obrigado desde ja !
<alexandre-mbm> Carom: o que está acontecendo?
<Carom> ao entrar nos sites de banco eles pedem pra atualizar o java
<alexandre-mbm> Carom: o que retorna o comando "sudo apt-cache search oracle-java"?
<Carom> oracle-jdk7-installer - Oracle JDK7 Installer meta package oracle-java7-installer - Oracle Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 7 oracle-java6-installer - Oracle Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6 oracle-java8-installer - Oracle Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 8 oracle-java7-set-default - Set Oracle JDK 7 as default Java oracle-java6-set-default - Set Oracle JDK 6 as default Java oracle-java8-set-default - Set Oracle JDK 8 as default Java
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<alexandre-mbm> Carom: faça "sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer oracle-java8-set-default"
<Carom> Hm...  é que há controvérsias sobre instalar o Java 8 neste momento...   Vc achar que o 7 está ruim ?
<alexandre-mbm> Carom: eu estou usando o JRE do OpenJDK.
<alexandre-mbm> Carom: quero evitar o Oracle, por enquanto. Acabei de instalar o Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (ontem), porque tive de reparar o HD.
<Carom> Hm... por curiosidade, pq teve que reparar o HD ? :)
<alexandre-mbm> Carom: bad blocks dos quais não cuidei mais cedo. Os auto-diagnósticos S.M.A.R.T. ficaram confusos e eu tive de fazer uma apagamento completo. No final, parece, eram só dois setores defeituosos, que foram realocados (isolados).
<alexandre-mbm> Carom: com o OpenJDK eu estou enfrentando isto: http://goo.gl/T2H2eQ
<Carom> Entendi
<alexandre-mbm> Carom:  tem certeza de que você precisa passar para o 8? Quais sites o reclamam?
<Carom> Por favor, gostaria de manter meu Java 7. Saberia dizer qual desses comandos resolveria a atualizacao?   Nao quero passar para o 8, apenas quero atualizar o 7-60 para o 7-65
<rmotta> bom dia a todos
<alexandre-mbm> Carom: veja se "sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer" instala algo. Se fizer, é atualização.
<alexandre-mbm> Carom: ou veja-nos o resultado de "sudo apt-cache policy oracle-java7-installer".
<alexandre-mbm> Carom: chame-me pelo apelido, para que eu possa perceber mais rapidamente você falando comigo.
<alexandre-mbm> Olá a todos! Quem pode e quereria opinar sobre usar BTRFS num /home de um HD reparado? Isso arriscar/testar demais? Como está o BTRFS no Ubuntu 14.04 LTS? Como ele se compara ao ZFS (que não está no kernel)?
<Carom> "Resolvi" meu problema...  Eu fui burro de nao lembrar... Quem me ensinou esse metodo para o Java disse que a partir de agora o Java ficará atualizado "sozinho", bastando apenas atualizar o ubuntu automaticamente... Foi i que eu fiz e resolveu !!!  Muito obrigado Alexandre
<Carom> Boa sorte
<AlexandreMBM> Carom: eu não quis propor as outras atualizações do sistema. Estava buscando atualizar apenas o Java.
<AlexandreMBM> Carom: o comando apt-get install em cima do pacote já instalado faria isso.
<juliano> bom dia
<Guest53733> usu o xubuntu 14.04 e nele nao aparece nenhum driver adicional
<juliano_> o ubuntu nao mostra drivers adicionais
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Eduardoalves> como instalar o ubuntu no windows 8?
<Eduardoalves> meu notebook é um vaio e não tem cd
<Dankao> ola
<DanielSa> Olá
<AlexandreMBM> Dankao, DanielSa: olá!
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :D
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém tem uma opinião sobre usar BTRFS no Ubuntu? E quanto a ZFS?
<DanielSa> o primeiro não conheço, o segundo não é p/ storage?
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém já teve problemas com esses sistemas de arquivo?
<AlexandreMBM> DanielSa: como assim "pra storage"? O que isso significa?
<nuno_nunes> eu so uso ext4
<nuno_nunes> quando iniciei no linux era so ext2 e depois ext3 e ext4
<nuno_nunes> :D
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: estou usando na raiz /.
<nuno_nunes> no meu pc so tem 4 particoes
<nuno_nunes> ntfs, ntfs, ext4 (/) e swap
<nuno_nunes> e nao uao /home
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: eu já utilizava. O HD apresentou bad blocks. Reparei. Está funcionando OK. Agora instalei UBuntu 14.04 LTS e com / em EXT4 e e /home em BTRFS. Já estou suspeitando que fiz besteira, com essa escolha.
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: no outro HD tem NTFS. Nem faço ideia de como recuperá-lo eficazmente a partir de Linux. Conheço algum comando, mas me parece pobre.
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: mas o HD com NTFS está OK.
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM: usa o testdisk
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: o testedisk detecta e isola badblocks? Eu pensei que ele só achava coisa apagada (partições e arquivos)..
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: já testei executei o testdisk, só pra conhecer.
<nuno_nunes> eu ja recuperei mais de 100 gb com o testdisk
<nuno_nunes> :D
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: realmente ele muito poder, mas eu não acho que ele lida com bad blocos, tal como o badblocks ou mesmo o fsck.
<nuno_nunes> eu acho estranho
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM: usa o hirenboot cd
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: estranho o que?
<nuno_nunes> como aparece com bad blocks
<nuno_nunes> andas-te a castada ao pc :D
<Dankao> saucy salamander e o pangolin qual a diferenca amigos?
<DanielSa> AlexandreMBM: Saca só a explicação http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZFS , até onde eu li (li umas comparações na net), era matar uma mosca com bazuca. Para as pessoas normais, que possui no máximo um punhado de HDs, o Ext4 é o ideal.
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: eu quero conhecer opções em Linux, especificamente o que pode acontecer e o que pode safar num sistema BTRFS
<DanielSa> mas estou ai p/ aprender tb
<DanielSa> :D
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: não entendi o que você disse por último. É uma expressão de Portugal?
<nuno_nunes> castada = pancada ao pc :D
<Dankao> alexandre?
<nuno_nunes> eu ja usei o ubuntu mas
<nuno_nunes> mas agora nao uso
<AlexandreMBM> DanielSa: eu li e outros textos. Sobre ZFS e BTRFS. Mas parece que os autores fazem muita onda, e no final, quando a pessoa vai ver direito, é código que só está maduro o suficiente para administrador que compilar e que instala na mão, em ambientes de servidor.
<Dankao> saucy salamander e o pangolin qual a diferenca alguem sabe??
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: continuo sem entender a expressão
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM: deixas-te cair o pc?
<AlexandreMBM> Dankao: oi! Você está em dúvida se sou algum Alexandre que você conhece? Quem é você?
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: não, mas ele até que andou tremendo, uns meses, por causa de uma porcaria de uma ventoinha mal lubrificada.
<Dankao> nao te conheco nao entrei agora aki alexandre
<Dankao> tem como vc me tira essa duvida?
<nuno_nunes> eu nunca tive esse problema :D
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: o que complicou as coisa foi que não reparei as coisas sedo, então alguns atributos S.M.A.R.T. contarão falsos positivos. É o que estou concluindo.
<nuno_nunes> proximo linux e em modo texto
<Dankao> qual a diferenca dos 2 sistemas....
<AlexandreMBM> Dankao: dependerá. Qual é a dúvida?
<nuno_nunes> Dankao: quais 2 sistemas  :)
<Dankao> saucy salamander e o pangolin qual a diferenca alguem sabe??
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: o que é "proximo linux"?
<nuno_nunes> sim proximo linux e o arch
<AlexandreMBM> Dankao: o Precise Pangolin está duas versões atrás.
<nuno_nunes> Dankao: a diferenca é o tempo de suporte
<nuno_nunes> mas a versao recomendada e 14.04
<nuno_nunes> :D
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: nunca ouvi falar desce proximo
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: manda o link aí
<Dankao> obrigado
<nuno_nunes> mas o arch linux e instaldo em modo texto
<AlexandreMBM> Dankao: o 14.04 é o novo 12.04
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM: eu actualmente estou no manjaro
<nuno_nunes> eu ando com rolling distros :)
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: tem esse Manjaro e tem um outro, que meio que concorre com ele e é também em cima de Arch
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: Altergos, acho
<nuno_nunes> o manjaro nao uso repositorios do arch
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: atualmente algum bug tem lhe deixado com pendência?
<nuno_nunes> nao entendi
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: o que exercitando minha paciência é quem em toda versão de Ubuntu tem bug para eu não ter alguma funcionalidade que desejo
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: eu não estou conseguindo logar com password (Nickserv) em IRC pelo Empathy
<nuno_nunes> pois
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: é um bug
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM: eu deixei o ubuntu devido de ter que ser mudado para o unity
<nuno_nunes> eu uso o xchat
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: aí a pessoa fica esperando os envolvidos movimentarem patches pra lá e pra cá, pra empacotarem
<tiagoferraz> ola
<tiagoferraz> preciso de ajuda gente
<nuno_nunes> tiagoferraz: que ajuda
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: no Precise eu usava Gnome 3 tranquilamente, mas é como eu disse, no início teve "pendências"
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: pode dizer
<tiagoferraz> fiz a instalação do ubuntu 14.04 mas a internet não funciona
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM: eu estou sempre a usar o manjaro em modo testing
<tiagoferraz> tenho q instalar algum drive adicional?
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: no Manjaro você enfrenta "pendências"
<nuno_nunes> tiagoferraz: nao funciona como?
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<nuno_nunes> dependencias quase nenhumas :D
<nuno_nunes> por cabo de rede ou wifi
<tiagoferraz> ele aparece a conecção conecta , mas não agre nenhuma pagina
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: não falei dependências, falei pendências
<tiagoferraz> estou pelo wifi
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: ter coisa que não está usando porque está bugada, mas que você quereria usar, se estivesse OK
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: e quer conectar pelo fio?
<nuno_nunes> pelo wifi tenta usar as dns publicas da google 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4
<nuno_nunes> nas defincioes de rede
<tiagoferraz> como faço isso?
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: como está navegando agora?
<tiagoferraz> estou usando outro pc com w7
<nuno_nunes> clicas no icone de rede no linux
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: você sabe nos dizer se a rede é detectada?
<nuno_nunes> mas o wifi no linux nao aparece é isso
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: qual a saída do comando ifocnfig?
<nuno_nunes> ?
<tiagoferraz> sim foi detectada
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: você sabe pingar outro computador da rede?
<nuno_nunes> se for wifi da broadcom é meia manhosa
<tiagoferraz> não ... sou novo no linux
<tiagoferraz> a rede aparece ... conecta não não funciona parece  não está liberada para uso
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM: a placa de rede no meu linux aparece na lista no ubuntu e no manjaro ja da
<nuno_nunes> :D
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: abra um terminal com Control+Alt+T
<tiagoferraz> pronto
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: não será a senha?
<nuno_nunes> no terminal faca lspci
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: ele não tem como nos enviar os retornos
<tiagoferraz> pronto
<nuno_nunes> ping www.google.pt
<tiagoferraz> acho q dá
<nuno_nunes> A fazer ping para www.sapo.pt [213.13.146.135] com 32 bytes de dados:
<nuno_nunes> Resposta de 213.13.146.135: bytes=32 tempo=3148ms TTL=248
<nuno_nunes> Resposta de 213.13.146.135: bytes=32 tempo=2556ms TTL=248
<nuno_nunes> um exemplo no windows
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: vamos por partes. Você que o que?
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: vocês está fazendo o que
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<nuno_nunes> eu nada
<tiagoferraz> estou copiando o texto q saui aqui para esse pc
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: no olho?
<tiagoferraz> tiago@TIAGO-FERRAZ:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 18) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06) 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06) 0
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: diga-me só quanto valores de primeira coluna aparecem para o comando ifconfig
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: um padrão que tem que ter é o "lo"
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: aí há outro?
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM: queres ver o meu desktop no manjaro
<tiagoferraz> com o ifconfig não aparece nada
<nuno_nunes> :D
<tiagoferraz> lllink encap: b8, as; 6f
<tiagoferraz> tipo isso q aparece
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: e se você fizer "sudo ifconfig"?
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: só aparece esse linha?
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: aparece quantas linhas?
<nuno_nunes> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=30&p=71176#p71113
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: pra que? tem o que nele? personalização?
<nuno_nunes> ve
<nuno_nunes> no link que mandei
<nuno_nunes> :D
<AbsoluteBlack> Pessoal boa tarde
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<tiagoferraz> aparece varias linha so com coisas assim escritas
<AbsoluteBlack> Tenho um Dell inspiron 3460
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: esse tipo de coisa foi o que mais me atrapalhou aqui, com minha família
<AbsoluteBlack> Instalei nele oubuntu gnome 14.04
<nuno_nunes> que coisa
<nuno_nunes> AbsoluteBlack: tens alguma duvida?
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: nunca será um Windows, e deixa de ser tão interessante quanto o GNU/Linux
<AbsoluteBlack> E o problema que irei relatar acontece tbm no ambiente unity
<nuno_nunes> o unity é pesado como o vista
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM: eu uso varios temas :D
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: refiro-me a usabilidade
<AbsoluteBlack> Ao atualizar o ubuntu pós instalação, toda vez que inicio o.sistema, aparece a a informação de erro e se quero reportar
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: se você quer que alguém migre, o caminho não é apresentar a ela um Windows meia boca
<AbsoluteBlack> Isso é chato demais. É um bug da versão?
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM: usas linux a quanto tempo
<AlexandreMBM> single boot tranquilo, há 2 dias
<nuno_nunes> AbsoluteBlack: o unity esta cheio de bugs
<AbsoluteBlack> Só que no momento uso o gnome shell
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM: a minha namorada usa o pc e usa o 7
<nuno_nunes> :D
<AlexandreMBM> outros casos nojentos, desde 2002, acho
<tiagoferraz> nossa
<AbsoluteBlack> Com a versão 13.10 do ubuntu que não dá erros
<nuno_nunes> eu uso linux desde 2002
<tiagoferraz> a msg q aparece no fire fox eh server not fund
<nuno_nunes> AbsoluteBlack: tens alguma grafica proprietaria
<tiagoferraz> found
<AbsoluteBlack> Nvidia
<AbsoluteBlack> Só que o sistema não instalou ela
<AbsoluteBlack> Está usando a onboard intel
<nuno_nunes> o bug porque nao tens os drivers instalado por causa das transparencias
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: não tem uma coluna meio que vazia à direita?
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: aliás, qual a primeira palavra?
<nuno_nunes> tens que instalar o bumble
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: eu?
<nuno_nunes> o AbsoluteBlack
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: a primeira palavra do retorno do ifconfig, qual é?
<tiagoferraz> eth0
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: ótimo
<AbsoluteBlack> Blz nuno_nunes, tentarei instalar aquu
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: e posicionadas como essas, há outras?
<AbsoluteBlack> Grato
<nuno_nunes> nao te aparece a wlan0
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> ok
<nuno_nunes> AbsoluteBlack: eu nao uso ubuntu
<tiagoferraz> lo, wlan0
<AbsoluteBlack> Usa qual distro?
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: qual é o IP da wlan0?
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: o valor de "inet end.:"
<tiagoferraz> 192.168.1.5
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: você sabe dizer qual é o IP do Windows?
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: se não sabe, abra um Prompt de Comando e passe o comando ipconfig
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: talvez precise de ser "ipconfig /all", não lembro
<tiagoferraz> ok vou tentar
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM: no 7 e ipconfig
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: e eu disse outra coisa?
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: precisamos saber o IP do Windows 7
<nuno_nunes> o ipconfig /all apresenta mais coisas
<tiagoferraz> 192.168.1.1
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: eu sei... mas ele identificou o IP
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: no Prompt de Comando do Windows 7, faça "ping 192.168.1.5"
<Mario-Root> Olá
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: no Terminal do Ubuntu, faça "ping 192.168.1.1"
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: oi!
<nuno_nunes> Mario-Root: boas
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: os comando parecem funcionar como no exemplo do nuno_nunes?
<Mario-Root> <nuno_nunes> Blz?
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: com respostas...
<nuno_nunes> sim e tu
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: aliás, quando você fez, no Ubuntu, "ping google.com", o que aconteceu?
<nuno_nunes> mirqui: boa noite
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem
<tiagoferraz> nossa no ubuntu fica repitindo o ip 1.5 icm-SEQ81
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus , e por ai ?
<nuno_nunes> o que aparece
<nuno_nunes> eu estou bem
<nuno_nunes> :D
<tiagoferraz> e no windons da esgotado o tempo de limite
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: as repostas no Ubuntu parece com o seguinte?
<AlexandreMBM> 64 bytes from rio01s08-in-f9.1e100.net (173.194.119.41): icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=85.7 ms
<tiagoferraz> não
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: as mensagens sinalizam "algo errado"
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<tiagoferraz> from 192.168.1.5 icmp-seq= xxx
<tiagoferraz> sim
<tiagoferraz> parece q não se encontraram
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: várias linhas completas, de respostas, são só isso?
<tiagoferraz> isso
<tiagoferraz> repitindo a informação
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: faz ideia?
<nuno_nunes> no linux esta sempre a repertir
<mirqui> é o seu ip
<nuno_nunes> faz ctrl + c para cancelar
<tiagoferraz> ok
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: no Ubuntu, tente sudo dhclient wlan0
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: perto do relógio, você encontra ícone de conexão de rede sem fio?
<tiagoferraz> não aconteceu nada
<tiagoferraz> sim
<tiagoferraz> ele está lá
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoferraz: nenhum retorno? está como que esperando um término?
<Mario-Root> Pessoal, mais alguém está tendo erros após atualizar o ubuntu 14.04 depois da instalação?
<tiagoferraz> sim
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: que tipo de erros?
<tiagoferraz> mas não sai nada
<tiagoferraz> pedou a senha coloquei e depois nad
<Mario-Root> Rpz, ele só fiz que houve um erro e me pede pra relatar
<Mario-Root> Coloco a senha tbm e ele envia
<Mario-Root> ele repete esse processo 4 vezes após iniciar
<Mario-Root> depois fica aleatório
<Mario-Root> fica um tempo e depois volta a apresentar o erro
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: pode ser arquivo corrompido.
<tiagoferraz> apareceu ... command not found
<AlexandreMBM> Você tinha checado a intergridade da imagem ISO?
<Mario-Root> Sim.....checkei
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: se você quase não instalou/configurou coisa, sugiro novo download, nova instalação.
<mirqui> é , gsstreaming plugin
<Mario-Root> Eu baixei a iso ubuntu-gnome-14.04-64b-amd
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: antes você pode fazer varreduras para ver se o disco não tem defeitos.
<mirqui> o pacote está ruim
<Mario-Root> Já fiz diversas varreduras.
<Mario-Root> O pacote tá ruim mesmo mirqui?
<AlexandreMBM> Você usou badblocks?
<Mario-Root> Alguém me indica um pacote que já venha com o gnome-shell como ambiente padrão?
<Mario-Root> Sim
<AlexandreMBM> Usou smartmontools?
<Mario-Root> Não só o badblock
<AlexandreMBM> Ele acusou algo?
<Mario-Root> Não
<mirqui> sim , está quebrado
<mirqui> o pacote
<Mario-Root> Aqui não acusou nada
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: dê uma olhada no comando smartctl -A /dev/DEVICE
<Mario-Root> OK
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: faça um teste curto com o smartctl -t short /dev/DEVICE
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: depois um longo: smartctl -t long /dev/DEVICE
<Mario-Root> Comando não existe
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: aliás, antes de qualquer coisa, veja se o S.M.A.R.T. está habilitado: smartctl -i /dev/sda
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: você precisa instalar o smartmontools
<Mario-Root> Tentei instalar pelo apt-get e não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: tem outro instalador ativo. Veja se é o "Atualizador de programas"
<nuno_nunes> faz uso sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<nuno_nunes> e depois faz sudo apt-get update
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: ele só deve fazer isso se tiver certeza de que é o certo a fazer no momento
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: faça lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<nuno_nunes> o lock se for apagado
<nuno_nunes> volta ao normal
<nuno_nunes> :D
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: cancela o que está instalando, ou corrompe? eu não cofio...
<AlexandreMBM> *não confio
<nuno_nunes> lock e a dizer que esta bloqueado o gestor de updates
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: ele bloqueia para garantir integridade de alguma coisa
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes: não é a toa
<nuno_nunes> eu no meu esta sempre pacman a bloqueadr
<nuno_nunes> eu apago o lock e faz os 2 servios ao mesmo tempo
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Mario-Root> AlexandreMBM está fazendo a varredura
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: qual?
<Mario-Root> sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda
<Mario-Root> Aproximadamente 208m para concluir
<Mario-Root> Fiz a varredura curta e foi concluída com sucesso
<Mario-Root> Ou seja, sem erros
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: OK. Ao final, você verifica com sudo smartctl - l selftest /dev/DEVICE
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: depois mostra aqui os resultados do -A
<Mario-Root> Certo
<Mario-Root> Mas pode ter sido a iso com problemas?
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: pode.
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: também pode ter sido o processo de instalação.
<Mario-Root> E vocês tem algum link com iso testada pra me enviar?
<Mario-Root> Certo, entendi
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: você acrescentou o que?
<Mario-Root> Nada
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: pode ser memória RAM. Já passou o memtest?
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: pode ser falta de atualização, ou atualização incompleta.
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: já atualização tudo?
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get update
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mario-Root> Sim, eu havia atualizado tudo
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM: ve isto: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/unable-to-lock-the-administration-directory-var-lib-dpkg-is-another-process
<Mario-Root> Só não testei a memória
<mirqui> mas vê que tipo de atualização é
<mirqui> pode seer de risco
<Mario-Root> Entendi
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: tenta novamente depois das varreduras. Hoje teve uma atualizou estranha, em parcelas. O atualizador ficou pendurado, um pouco.
<Mario-Root> Eu formatei novamente e instalei a 13.10 e está aqui sem problemas.
<AlexandreMBM> *uma atualização estranha
<Mario-Root> Só que eu queria atualizar para o 14.04, mas não farei ainda enquanto tiver esses erros.
<Mario-Root> Uma coisa que eu gostaria com urgência é habilitar a opção de hibernação
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: como assim? O erros está acontecendo no 13.10?
<AlexandreMBM> *estão
<Mario-Root> Ele por default vem desativado não é?
<Mario-Root> Sim
<Mario-Root> Sim
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: mesma coisa que acontecia com o 14.04?
<Mario-Root> Os erros que me referi acontecem na 14.04
<Mario-Root> Não
<Mario-Root> A 13.10 está ok
<AlexandreMBM> E o que acontece no 13.10?
<AlexandreMBM> Todo OK?
<Mario-Root> A 14.04 acontece os erros que lhe informei.
<Mario-Root> Sim, pelo menos aqui na minha máquina
<Mario-Root> :D
<AlexandreMBM> Mas você nem sabe se foi apenas aquela instalação...
<AlexandreMBM> Lembra se estava mesmo tudo como tem me respondido?
<AlexandreMBM> Também pode ser alguma incompatibilidade de hardware
<AlexandreMBM> O bugs em drivers.
<Mario-Root> Olha o driver que não instalou aqui foi da NVidia, placa gráfica
<Mario-Root> O restante está ok. Drivers instalados
<Mario-Root> Wifi, Bluetooth, etc...
<Mario-Root> Estou instalando os apps agora
<Mario-Root> na 13.10
<Mario-Root> Vou instalar uma VM com o ubuntu e atualizar pra poder descobrir sobre esse problema
<Mario-Root> Se ao instalar a VM não apresentar o problema, então pode ser o hardware do note
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém sabe dizer por que a ISO do Ubuntu GNOME é menor?
<Mario-Root> Detalhe que eu também me atentei
<Mario-Root> Tem pouco mais de 800M
<Mario-Root> Ou é 900 e poucos
<AlexandreMBM> De o que?
<AlexandreMBM> O Ubuntu GNOME? 700 MB
<AlexandreMBM> Ah! Não. Engano meu. OK.
<Mario-Root> Precisamente 923MB
<Mario-Root> Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 64b
<Poca> AlexandreMBM: softwares diferentes
<Poca> simples assim
<Mario-Root> A questão dos erros?
<Poca> estranho
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: mas o conjunto de aplicações deve ser diferente. A pergunta é: em que?
<Poca> unity # gnome
<Poca> o unity usa gtk
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: estranho o que?
<Poca> mas não depende inteiramente do GNOME
<Poca> os erros
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: o Gnome 3 também não é uma camada em cima de um "Gnome"?
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: Gnome 3 == Gnome Shell?
<Poca> nope o.o
<Poca> o gnome-shell é o shell do gnome ^^
<Poca> shell = interface na computação
<Poca> no caso, a gráfica
<Poca> agora, o gnome 3 é um ambiente gráfico, são inúmeras aplicações pra x, y, etc.
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: inicialmente eu quis perguntar o que deixa de vir no Gnome 3 que no Unity, e vice-versa?
<AlexandreMBM> * Poca: inicialmente eu quis perguntar o que deixa de vir no Gnome 3 que no Unity, e vice-versa.
<Poca> não vou saber te responder com clareza já que não lembro de cabeça
<Poca> mas basicamente, o unity tem o seu próprio gerenciador de janelas, central de configurações
<AlexandreMBM> Quem aqui usa Ubuntu?
<Poca> vem com o thunderbird ao invés do evolution
<AlexandreMBM> Quem usa Empathy para IRC?
<Mario-Root> Eu uso ubuntu
<Poca> firefox ao invés daquele navegador do gnome
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: usar Empathy para IRC?
<Poca> e outras cocitas mais
<Mario-Root> Não
<Poca> btw, eu uso o kubuntu :P
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: é Empathy no Kubuntu?
<Mario-Root> A minha iso veio com o ambiente do gnome, mas com o firefox navigator
<Poca> nope
<Poca> AlexandreMBM: você não é obrigado a usar os aplicativos padrões
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: eu queria acostumar-me com a suite padrão, mas ela vem bugada...
<Poca> você pode instalar outros se quiser
<Mario-Root> É, mas a questão é que não instalei, veio por default
<Mario-Root> E tem o Empathi aqui sim
<AlexandreMBM> O padrão era para ser o estável.
<Mario-Root> Como Empathy Messenger, ainda não o testei
<Mario-Root> Exato AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: é bonitinho, e tem integrações com o desktop. Mas está bugado para o IRC.
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: e falta alguns recursos convenientes, no caso de IRC.
<Poca> AlexandreMBM: use o hexchat ou xchat
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: eu usava o XChat.
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: queria usar o Empathy...
<Poca> ^^
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: o que significa esse sinal? Você tem um dicionário?
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: são olhos. Mas não consigo interpretá-los.
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém tem opinião sobre os sistemas de arquivos BTRFS e ZFS em Gnu/Linux?
<AlexandreMBM> Poca?
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: a quantas anda o teste?
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: passe o memtest, depois.
<AlexandreMBM> Sendo assim, vou ficar ausente. Preciso continuar a fazer algumas coisas por aqui. Até mais.
<Poca> AlexandreMBM: o btrfs tem avançado e está bem interessante
<Mario-Root> Até mais
<Poca> o ZFS...nunca vai vingar no pinguim
<Mario-Root> Eu uso o xChat pra irc no nix
<AlexandreMBM> Poca, você usa o BTRFS?
<Mario-Root> Quando ao sistema de arquivos eu vou procurar novamente, tinha essas informações, mas há tempos...
<Mario-Root> Eu uso ext4
<Poca> já usei
<Poca> mas hoje em dia estou usando o xfs por curiosidade XD
<AlexandreMBM> Algum *Solaris é fácil? Fácil tipo user friendly?
<Poca> nope XD
<Poca> é bem diferente de tudo
<Mario-Root> Tbm já usei solaris e preferi voltar ao linux :D
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: o que o XFS tem de vantagem e de desvantagem? Eu li li e não sintetizei.
<Poca> é bom pra arquivos grandes
<Poca> e eu to sempre brincando com filmes em alta definição aqui
<Poca> então pra mim melhorou bastante
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: eu li um bocado, mas percebi que a maioria das coisa são de pelos menos mais de 3 anos atrás. Desejo saber como estão as coisas "atualmente".
<Poca> tem algumas coisas no phoronix e espalhadas na net
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: li que ele faz cache na RAM e que por isso é fácil de corromper com falhas elétricas? Li nada sobre ferramentas de reparação. O que você tem a dizer nesses âmbitos?
<Poca> ele tem ferramentas pra reparação
<Poca> e com relação a corromper com falhas elétricas, não posso falar muito
<Poca> uso um notebook
<Poca> então quando a energia caí, a bateria entra em ação :P
<Mario-Root> Risos me too
<AlexandreMBM> Ele é realmente "estupidamente rápido", se comparado com todos os outros?
<Poca> sim
<Poca> mas AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> Toda hora?
<Poca> eu também li sobre esses problemas
<Poca> e se não me lembro
<Poca> é artigo de 2007
<Poca> faz um bom tempo XD
<Poca> AlexandreMBM: meu pc não é um servidor
<Poca> mas aqui eu sinto uma boa diferença
<Poca> pra melhor
<AlexandreMBM> Poca, eu sei, a maioria das coisas que tenho lido são velhas.
<Mario-Root> Quanto ao sistema de arquivos o que muda é que a 3 anos atrás mais ou menos o ext4 Journaling ainda estava em desenvolvimento e hoje está completo e sendo adotado como padrão pela maioria das pessoas que conheço que usam linux.
<Poca> e AlexandreMBM, se até a red hat tá empurrando isso nos users
<Poca> então vale a pena XD
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: a Red Hat está usando o XFS por padrão?
<Poca> yep
<Guest25186> tenho um HD no meu ubuntu studio.. que está sem partição e vazio... como faço para cria uma partição nele e usar
<Poca> na versão 7 em diante
<Poca> Guest25186: instale o gparted
<Poca> e formate esse HD com ele
<AlexandreMBM> Use o utilitários Discos, ou Gparted.
<AlexandreMBM> Melhor o Gparted.
<Mario-Root> sudo fdisk /dev/hd (nome da particao do hd, por exemplo sda1)
<Mario-Root> Eu prefiro usar o fdisk mesmo
<Mario-Root> no meu caso uso sudo fdisk /dev/sda1
<Mario-Root> Coloco a senha do root e quando tenho dúvidas digito a opção pra exibir a ajuda
<Mario-Root> É auto explicativo se você tiver conhecimento de particionamento
<Guest25186> valeu, funcionou
<Guest25186> mais uma pergunta como posso da nome a ele... porque ficou como volume de 1tb
<Poca> Guest25186: use o gparted
<Poca> e edite a opção label
<Poca> eu acho
<Poca> não me lembro agora XD
<AlexandreMBM> Gparted é fácil. Discos também é.
<AlexandreMBM> fdisk precisa de ler manual, para fazer coisa mais interessante
<AlexandreMBM> Ou ter paciência.
<Guest25186> fiz pelo gparter em 2 segundo bem facil
<Guest25186> alguem sabe ai como eu instalado o cuda 6?
<AlexandreMBM> Poca onde eu leio sobre a manutenção XFS? Quero conhecer as ferramentas.
<Poca> só no faq XD
<Poca> AlexandreMBM: http://xfs.org/index.php/XFS_FAQ
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Mario-Root> Olá
<astroo-> Mario-Root  ola
<Mario-Root> astroo Oi
<Mario-Root> Qual a sua dúvida?
<Guest12502> Pessoal tenho outro problema.. tenho dois monitores.. ligados em hdmi.. maistoda vez que vai entra o ubuntu.. ele entra numa resolução esticada.. e depois de uns 5 segundos ele ajudata tudo para a resolução certa.. tem como resolver isso...para ele entra direto na resolução que eu deixei quando desliguei
<LockeAnarchist> Alguém já testou o Ubuntu MATE?
<astroo-> eu nunca tenho duvidas obrigado
<jadergabriel> alguem ae ja deve problemas com o mysql 5.5
<jadergabriel> nao instala, nem atualiza ou reconfigura
<shellclear> utilizo umask 027 em meu sistema, setado no arquivo .bashrc, percebi que alguns aplicativos quando executados pela primeira vez, criam no meu home diretorios com permissoes diferentes do meu umask, por exemplo o fbreader, que quando executo pela primeira vez, cria no meu home o diretorio .FBreader com permissoes 755 ao inves de 750, que seria o correto devido eu ter setado meu umask como 027
<shellclear> alguem saberia me responder o motivo?
<Guest12502> Alguem tem o link para instalar a gtx580
<LockeAnarchist> Guest12502: sudo apt-get install nvidia-304 nvidia-304-updates
<cesar__> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:
<cesar__>  nvidia-304 : Recomenda: libcuda1-304 mas não será instalado
<cesar__>               Recomenda: nvidia-libopencl1-304 mas não será instalado
<cesar__>               Recomenda: nvidia-opencl-icd-304 mas não será instalado
<cesar__>               Conflita: xorg-driver-binary
<cesar__>  nvidia-304-updates : Conflita: xorg-driver-binary
<cesar__> E: Impossível corrigir problemas, você manteve (hold) pacotes quebrados.
<cesar__> Não consigo instalar a gtx 580 nem o cuda 6.0
<cesar__> alguem me ajuda
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Mario-Root>  Tenta instalar o NVidia X Server Settings e vê se sua placa está instalada corretamente, se é o driver mais atual ou se tem atualização disponível.
<cesar__> como faço para instar o Nvidia x Server
<Mario-Root> Vai na central de programas que tem lá
<Mario-Root> Ou sudo apt-get install nome_do_programa
<cesar__> diz que está instalado mais nao aparece em configuração
<datayham> ola..
<astroo-> ola...
<datayham> como configuro o wifi no ubuntu
<datayham> ?
<datayham> não estou conseguindo..acho que está faltando alguma informação
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<mirqui> oi astro , como vai você ?
<astroo-> ola bem e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
<CesarGoes> Galera baixei o nvidia x server e ele so tem dua opçoes... acredito que nao tenho o driver da minha placa instalado..alguem poderia me dizer como insdtalar
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<mirqui> que acontece com o teu pc ?
<mirqui> ele não funciona direito ?
<CesarGoes> Pessoal qual a maneira de instalar minha placa de vidia da nvidia gtx 580
<Poca> CesarGoes: abre o "configurações do sistema"
<Poca> lá no canto direito superior da tela
<Poca> e procure por "drivers adicionais"
<CesarGoes> Poca la eu faço o que?
<Poca> lá deve aparecer o driver da nvidia
<Poca> daí é só mandar instalar
<Poca> CesarGoes: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Driver-NVidia-no-Ubuntu-1310
<CesarGoes> opa consegui valeu.. mais fala uma coisa tem algum link para instalar o cuda 6
<ygorabreu> Alguem sabe me ajudar a configurar um modem 4g da tim no ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> ygorabreu, Já procurou algum tutorial no Google? Todas as vezes que precisei, nem me indignei a aprender direitinho. Acho no Google um tutorial qualquer, sigo e sempre deu certo.
<mirqui> eu numca consegui fazer funcionar ygor
<mirqui> ele até que reconhece , mas não funciona
<mirqui> bom , pelo menos para mim
<ygorabreu> KurtKraut: Te juro que busco sempre antes de vir aqui... não acho nada relacionado
<ygorabreu> segui um tutorial de 2013 dizendo q funcionava...mas nao funciona
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-18
<Alex____> Olá
<Alex____> boa noite
<Alex____> algém no canal?
<omelete> buenas
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<Alex____> :)
<Alex____> gostaria de uma opnião, tenho um notebook Sansung intel, e quero instalar o Ubuntu nele, porém sempre que vou baixar o arquivo iso para instalar aparece ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Alex____> meu notebook não é AMD e sim intel core3
<Alex____> existe algum arquivo específico?
<Alex____> para esse processador?
<astroo-> quanta ram tem?
<Alex____> preciso checar, um minuto.
<Alex____> na verdade é um computador da minha irmã
<Alex____> 1,8 gb
<Poca> Alex____: amd64 = 64 bits
<Alex____> ok isso não significa que ele é apenas voltados para AMD
<Alex____> bom, agora estou usando um fedora 20
<Alex____> mas muitas coisas ficaram incompativeis
<Alex____> espero melhor adaptação ao Ubuntu.
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: estou usando a ISO amd64 num Quad 2 Core. Vou ter problemas de compatibilidade?
<Poca> nope
<Poca> AlexandreMBM: esse amd64 não tem nada ver com amd
<Poca> por incrível que pareça XD
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: por que será que o Alex____ comentou sobre isso, então? Ele terá se enganado com a versão do Fedora que usava? Estaria referindo-se apenas a falta de drivers?
<Poca> desconhecimento sobre o assunto
<renebarbosa> rs
<renebarbosa> fato
<Poca> AlexandreMBM: uma vez quase baixei a IA64
<Poca> pq o meu processador era intel
<Poca> daí descobri que IA64 = Itanium
<Poca> em outras palavras
<Poca> nada a ver com o meu
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: é, por certo ele se referia à IA64.
<renebarbosa> o pessoal poderia colocar apenas um _x64.iso no nome do arquivo
<Poca> mas isso é comum AlexandreMBM
<renebarbosa> evitaria dúvidas nos usuários mais "desavisados"
<Poca> eu só fui aprender
<Poca> quando tentei instalar o debian
<Poca> milhões de arquiteturas de processador
<Poca> PQP!
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD64
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: mas eu acho que já vi distro com pacotes amd64 e x86-64...
<Poca> sim sim
<Poca> no debian é amd64
<Poca> no fedora x86-64
<Poca> cada distro vai brincando com os nomes
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: na realidade, enganei-me. E nem distro é: http://www.freebsd.org/where.html
<Poca> ah
<Poca> freebsd ^^
<AlexandreMBM> Tinha visto isso ontem.
<Poca> AlexandreMBM: o netbsd é pior
<Poca> bilhões de arquiteturas
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: eu não achei que ports é atualizado. Firefox 27.0.
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: certo que o Firefox lança versão quase toda semana...
<Poca> AlexandreMBM: isso é o que vem no dvd de instalação
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: não, eu olhei no FTP.
<Poca> esses pacotes não são tão atualizados no dvd
<Poca> ah
<Poca> sim
<Poca> esses pacotes também não são atualizados XD
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: e quais são?
<AlexandreMBM> Poca: seria fácil a pessoa contribuir na comunidade deles, de repente compilando um pacote e publicando lá?
<Poca> AlexandreMBM: esse assunto não é relacionado ao ubuntu, então é melhor falar em pvt XD
<Poca> ps: isso é motivo pra ban
<Mario-Root> Oi oi, terminei o treinamento e estou de volta
<Mario-Root> Me diz uma coisa...Alguém sabe como habilitar a opção de hibernação no ubuntu gnome 14.04
<Mario-Root> ?
<Mario-Root> Boa noite
<Mario-Root> Quem sabe habilitar a opção de hibernação no ubuntu 14.04
<Mario-Root> ???
<AlexandreMBM> Mario-Root: eu vou querer isso mas estou sem tempo de ver. Deixei a swap com mais do que o dobro de RAM. De que tamanho é a swap aí?
<AlexandreMBM>  As novidades do Linux 3.3
<AlexandreMBM> 11 de Abril de 2012
<AlexandreMBM> http://goo.gl/02G6LI
<AlexandreMBM> O Ext4 também sofreu uma alteração benéfica em seus algoritmos: o redimensionamento de um sistema de arquivos Ext4 agora está estupidamente mais rápido (num teste simples e realista, foi de 5 minutos para menos de 5 segundos, por exemplo), como mostra Yongqiang Yang num e-mail para a lista de desenvolvedores do Ext4.
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, diferença significativa
<CesarGoes> alguem sabe como dou permissão para meu segundo hd... crie a partição mais ele nao deixa fazer nada
<KurtKraut> CesarGoes, além de particionar, tem que montar (mount) ou configurá-lo no fstab
<CesarGoes> eu criei usando o gparte
<AlexandreMBM> CesarGoes: particionar, formatar e montar.
<AlexandreMBM> CesarGoes: mostre-nos uma foto de como está seu disco nos diagramas do Gparted.
<AlexandreMBM> Selecione seu segundo HD ali no canto superior direito.
<AlexandreMBM> CesarGoes.
<CesarGoes> sim
<AlexandreMBM> Resolvido?
<CesarGoes> não, voce so falou selecione o Hd ali  no canto superior direito
<AlexandreMBM> CesarGoes: depois disso você poderá particioná-lo.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<luiz> boa noite a todos
<dente> boa noite a todos
<matheus_ataide> olá
<matheus_ataide> quero fazer dual-boot no meu computador
<matheus_ataide> já baixei o ubuntu do site
<matheus_ataide> como faço para instalar?
<picasso_> alguém vivo ai? xD
<psycoanonymous> e ai galera, eu instalei o logkeys e gostaria de fazer ele rodar já na hora em que ligo meu pc, como faço isso?
<Mario-Root> Bom dia
<liberie> dia
<liberie> cool a upper case root
<DanielSa> bom dia, alguém ai conhecer o 'poder' do comando screen?
<DanielSa> :D
<ricardobarbosams> DanielSa, eu conheco
<ricardobarbosams> :)
<liberie> DanielSa: hoje em dia prefiro o tmux
<Elfon> ola pessoal
<Elfon> Pessoal, tô querendo apagar o hd todo do pc...ele tem uefi...é só paritionar normalmente ou tem algum segredo?
<Elfon> alguem?
<Elfon> ??
<liox_> bom dia
<liox_> eu uso no meu vos
<liox_> opa vps
<liox_> ubuntu 12.04
<liox_> com painel ISPConfig
<liox_> inventei de atualizar ele para php 5.5
<liox_> estava com 5.3
<liox_> e uma merda
<liox_> todos os virtuais hosts que tento acessar esta dando Forbidden
<liox_> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<liox_> o apache tb foi atualizado para Apache/2.4.9
<liox_> vi q no apache 2.4
<liox_> tinha que usar a diretiva
<liox_> Require all granted
<liox_> no Directory eu serei isso reiniciei o serviço e ainda esta com o Forbidden
<liox_> alguém pode me helpar ai tem vários clientes la no servidor
<liox_> fiz merda
<wilalves> tenta mudar as permissões de arquivo, e ver se resolve.
<liox_> quais arquivos? dos vhosts?
<wilalves> é tenta ae
<wilalves> chmod 777 -R /var/www/sistema/
<Elfon> Pessoal, qual um bom taanho pra partiçaõ / ?
<Elfon> 20 Gb tá bom?
<Betel> alguem pode me dizer como ativo minha placa de rede no ubuntu 14.04
<Betel> no ubuntu
<Betel> linux nao reconheceu minha placa wifi nem a placa de rede
<DanielSa> liox_: esse chmod 777 da permissão p/ todos, use p/ resolver depois dê permissão p/ os devidos usuários e grupos
<liox_> bom entao
<liox_> eu tenho um Painel ISPCOnfig
<liox_> parece q ele n trabalha direito no apache 2.2 na versão que tenho
<liox_> vou tentar fazer um downgrade na versão do apache
<wilalves> liox_: o que o DanielSa colocou é  importante, só para vc testar depois arruma, esqueci de avisar
<liox_> tem um diretiva p permissões de acesso a vhosts que no apache 2.4 eh diferente eu ja alterei nos configs dos meus vhosts e nada tambem
<DanielSa> liox_: da um apache2ctl -S p/ ver o que acontece, se ele vai listar os sites habilitados corretamente.
<liox_> DanielSa: esse comando listou umas paradas
<DanielSa> essas paradas são seus sites :D
<DanielSa> liox_: essas paradas são seus sites :D
<liox_> + n apareceu o host deles
<liox_> nessa listagem
<DanielSa> liox_: apareceu 'Syntax OK' no final?
<liox_> galera alguém saca como faz downgrade do apache do 2.4 para 2.2
<liox_> ?
<liox_> e do php tb do 5.4 para o 5.3
<liox_> atualizei e deu merda no meu server
<liox_> cheio de clientes
<liox_> foda
<renebarbosa> liox_, isso te ajuda? http://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get
<liox_> renebarbosa: eu fiz o donwgrade
<renebarbosa> isso se você estiver usando ubuntu server
<liox_> + no final ele  tenta subir
<liox_> o apache e da isso
<liox_> Setting up apache2-mpm-prefork (2.2.22-1ubuntu1.6) ...
<liox_> No apache MPM package installed
<renebarbosa> hm
<renebarbosa> da uma olhada se esse pacote ta instalado
<renebarbosa> se nao estiver, instala
<renebarbosa> se estiver, deve ser algum conf do Apache
<renebarbosa> que não está chamado o módulo
<renebarbosa> outra dica:
<renebarbosa> nunca atualize coisas em servidor de produção sem testá-las
<renebarbosa> crie um ambiente de homologação
<renebarbosa> ajuda muito a evitar essas dores de cabeça
<renebarbosa> rs
<liox_> pois eh dei rata
<liox_> demais
<renebarbosa> rs
<renebarbosa> lembro de uma empresa em que trabalhei
<liox_> cara quando tento instalar esse pacote ele instala do 2.4 novamente
<renebarbosa> onde um funcionário atualizou o kernel de 70 servidores em massa
<renebarbosa> sem ter testado o pacote
<renebarbosa> resultado
<renebarbosa> mais da metade de nosso parque offline
<renebarbosa> de madrugada
<renebarbosa> =)
<liox_> foda
<renebarbosa> cara
<renebarbosa> vamos la
<renebarbosa> hehe
<renebarbosa> seguinte
<renebarbosa> qual foi a merda que deu
<renebarbosa> após vc atualizar?
<renebarbosa> que tipo de problema, especificamente?
<renebarbosa> não subiu mais? crashou aplicação?
<liox_> renebarbosa: bom
<liox_> eh no nosso VPS da Linode
<liox_> ele roda ubuntu server 12.04 com o Painel ISPConfig
<liox_> p gerenciar as hospedagens dos clientes
<renebarbosa> hehe
<liox_> e para email roundcube
<renebarbosa> não seria mais prático um centos+cpanel? =x
<liox_> ai ele rodava apache 2.2
<liox_> e php 5.3
<renebarbosa> hm
<liox_> ai eu inventei de atualizar o php para 5.5
<liox_> como o apache era atrelado a ele ele atualizou o apache para o 2.4 juntamente
<liox_> ate ai tudo bem
<renebarbosa> sem olhar se as aplicações rodando no servidor suportavam o php5?
<renebarbosa> php5.5
<liox_> ai quando reestartei
<liox_> o server o apache subiu
<liox_> so q todos os domínios dos clientes ficaram em Forbidden
<renebarbosa> hm
<renebarbosa> você tá usando suPHP ou algo do tipo?
<liox_> ai vi q tinha uma parâmetro novo no apache 2.4 para privilégios que deveria estar nos vhosts mesmo assim n deu certo
<renebarbosa> o que o log de erros do Apache diz em relação a estes 403?
<liox_> cara agora n consigo ver pq eu ja fiz o donwgrade
<renebarbosa> hehe
<liox_> p 2.2
<renebarbosa> tinha que ter olhado
<liox_> so q n ta subindo o serviço peque ta dando isso
<renebarbosa> já desceu pro inferno, deveria ter abraçado o capeta
<renebarbosa> rs
<liox_> Setting up apache2-mpm-prefork (2.2.22-1ubuntu1.6) ...
<liox_> No apache MPM package installed
<liox_> e ai se eu mando instalar esse pacote
<liox_> apache2-mpm-prefork
<liox_> ele volta instalando o 2.4
<liox_> novamente
<renebarbosa> ele instala o apache 2.4 como dependencia neh?
<liox_> isso
<renebarbosa> eh
<liox_> preciso instalar o apache2-mpm-prefork
<renebarbosa> a nao ser que tu ache o pacote antigo
<liox_> so q do apache 2.2
<renebarbosa> creio que vai ter que refazer o upgrade mesmo
<liox_> estou desesperado pq tem clientes
<liox_> estou quase eh fazendo um backuo
<liox_> backup
<liox_> e reinstalando o servidor
<liox_> novamente
<renebarbosa> perai
<liox_> ta
<renebarbosa> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/apache2-mpm-prefork
<renebarbosa> da uma olhada ai
<renebarbosa> se for amd64
<renebarbosa> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/apache2-mpm-prefork/2.2.22-1ubuntu1.6
<renebarbosa> baixa o DEB
<renebarbosa> instala com dpkg
<renebarbosa> eh uma gambiarra infernal
<renebarbosa> mas deve funcionar
<renebarbosa> depois sugiro vc criar um ambiente de testes
<renebarbosa> e ver direitinho essas issues do upgrade de webserver/php
<liox_> ok
<liox_> eh 32 bits
<liox_> meu server
<liox_> acho q n eh esse
<renebarbosa> muda ai
<renebarbosa> onde tem amd64
<renebarbosa> bota i386
<liox_> proposed ou updates?
<renebarbosa> apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork_2.2.22-1ubuntu1.6_i386.deb
<renebarbosa> isso deve funcionar tb
<renebarbosa> updates
<liox_> ok
<renebarbosa> como vc ta usando vps
<renebarbosa> cria um clone
<renebarbosa> ai da pra vc testar atualizações
<renebarbosa> antes de implementá-las em produção
<renebarbosa> =)
<liox_> boto fe
<DanielSa> liox_: vc já resolveu?
<DanielSa> liox_: caso não, posso te explicar como analisar o log
<liox_> DanielSa: cara ainda n tem um brother q conectou aqui no server vai ser se resolve
<liox_> aguardando
<DanielSa> liox_: ok
<liox_> galera pensando na pior das hipoteses
<liox_> q eh reconfigurar todo o vps
<liox_> como eu faria um backup dos emails
<liox_> uso postfix com roundcube
<liox_> e de toda base mysql
<liox_> com todos os bancos
<liox_> para poder restaurar depois
<liox_> que reconfigurar a vps
<liox_> do 0
<DanielSa> primeiro de tudo, abre um ticket solicitando um clone atual da vps (vc vai pagar pela nova vps), ai vc começa a brincar.
<DanielSa> mas na boa, isso é uma situação muito extrema
<DanielSa> vc tb pode ver se eles tem backup de ontem
<DanielSa> liox_: olha, faz o seguinte
<DanielSa> liox_: vai em /var/log, da um restart no apache, depois executa 'ls -lhtr'
<DanielSa> vc vai ver qual arquivo ele esta escrevendo o erro .. esse ls ordena por data e hora
<DanielSa> e analisa o arquivo
<liox_> tipo o apache 2.4 ta forcando
<liox_> mesmo tentando voltar p 2.2.
<liox_> ele ta forcando sempre o 2.4
<Elfon> Pessoal, qual o tamanho legal pra uma partição / (do sistema)?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Elfon> Pessoal, qual o tamanho legal pra uma partição / (do sistema)?
<DanielSa> o disco todo menos o swap?
<duvidoso> !ping
<ubotu-br> pong!
<liox_> DanielSa: ta ai cara
<liox_> ?
<liox_> velho n deu deu zica
<liox_> ele ta forçando
<liox_> o apache 2.4
<liox_> mesmo tentando fazer downgrade
<duvidoso> Boa tarde. To usando o Ubuntu 14.04 e ele n~ao acentua, poderiam me ajudar?
<liox_> o o q ta acontecendo eh que ta tudo cendo direcionado p /www/ e n ta indo ps vhost as rotas
<jobarte> boa tarde a todos
<jobarte> que tempo que eu não passo por aqui XD
<jobarte> alguem sabe me informar que é possível mensurar o trafego de entrada ou saída por protocolo?
<duvidoso> Ninguem para me ajudar?
<jobarte> duvidoso, o layout do seu teclado pode estar errado, verifique se está para pt-br
<duvidoso> jobarte: acho que n~ao, mas, vamos l´a dar uma olhada...
<duvidoso> jobarte: t´a setado para portugues do brasil
<duvidoso> ...
<DanielSa> opa
<DanielSa> faz o procedimento que te falei
<DanielSa> cd /var/log
<DanielSa> da um restart no apache e logo em seguida um ls-lhtr
<DanielSa> ls -lhtr
<DanielSa> liox_: viu?
<duvidoso> jobarte: teria ai mais alguma ideia?
<duvidoso> ´E s´o o que falta para o OS ficar top!
<jobarte> duvidoso, isto acontece só no irc ou em todo o linux?
<DanielSa> duvidoso: tem que dar logoff p/ fazer efeito
<duvidoso> jobarte: em tudo aonde se escreve no OS
<duvidoso> qualquer lugar que eu escreva escreve acentuando errado...
<jobarte> duvidoso, try this
<jobarte> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=109115.0
<jobarte> if not solve talk us again
<jobarte> :|
<jobarte> mania que tenho de confundir os canais
<jobarte> duvidoso, tente o link acima, se não resolver, chame a gente de novo
<duvidoso> oka! :-)
<duvidoso> oka DanielSa vou l´a fazer o logoff
<liox_> DanielSa: cara a ultima linha q parece erro eh essa
<liox_> AH01797: client denied by server configuration: /var/www/html/
<duvidoso> jobarte: aqui o retorno do comando do link que voc^e me mandou agora pouco... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7816033/
<DanielSa> liox_: https://wiki.apache.org/httpd/ClientDeniedByServerConfiguration
<DanielSa> tem um link ali falando sobre a migração
<DanielSa> liox_: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/upgrading.html
<DanielSa> liox_: viu lá? acho que o link do upgrading.html é a sua solução
<DanielSa> liox_: vou p/ casa, não sei se tem msg privada no irc, não lembro, voltei a usar a pouco, mas se souber me manda que eu respondo.
<DanielSa> vou deixar a sessão aberta, vejo depois
<DanielSa> um salve para o comando 'screen' :D
<Blackrat_> bghghghgghgh
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<liberie> noite
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<yermandu> boa noite
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<astroo-> ola
<yermandu> boa
<Blackrat_> BOA NOITE
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<Blackrat_> Cara acabai de installar o pacote LAMP em meu Ubuntu, so que as pasta var/www/html eu não consigo ter permisão pra alterar os arquivos
<astroo-> ola
<Blackrat_> iae
<mirqui> vc é root ?
<mirqui> em todo pc ?
<Blackrat_> Nã consigo alterar os arquivos da raiz
<mirqui> então não é para mexer , é do programa
<Blackrat_> Como é um serv web, tenho que fazer alterações
<mirqui> sou novo no ubuntu ,
<Blackrat_> ham
<Blackrat_> kkk
<mirqui> se é no servidor vc tem que ter a senha
<mirqui> se tem a senha e não consegue modificar
<Blackrat_> não tem opção de senha
<mirqui> o arquivo , pode ser bucha mexer
<mirqui> o hggdh é avançado , tenta ele
<Blackrat_> A pasta que está na raiz /var/www/html  não consigo alterar
<Blackrat_> ja mexi em tudo
<mirqui> oi
<mirqui> var tem a ver com variavel
<mirqui> ?
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-19
<Mauricio> boa noite pessoal !!
<Mauricio> alguém poderia me ajudar com um problema que estou enfrentando ?
<mirqui> fala , se der te ajudo
<Mauricio> tenho 2 HDs no pc, um instalado o windows e o outro o linux, o grub coloquei no mesmo hd do linux, como faço pra formatar o HD do windows e reinstala-lo e utilizar normalmente como antes ?
<mirqui> tens 2 hds , não vejo problema , um é separado do outro
<mirqui> haa tem jeito mais simples
<mirqui> vc quer ficar com o linux , não ?
<Mauricio> o problerma surgiu quando coloquei o cd do windows e exclui as partições dele e as criei novamente, mas na instação o windows dizia que nao conseguia criar uma partição de inicialização
<Mauricio> quero continuar com o linux como antes, só queria formatar o hd do windows, pois passei o backup pro hd do linux tb
<mirqui> então deleta a pasta windows
<mirqui> del
<mirqui> sem precisar de uma partição
<mirqui> vc quer o windows de novo ?
<Mauricio> sim.. queria formatar o hd que estava o windows e instala-lo novamente
<Mauricio> mas mantendo o dual boot com o linux
<mirqui> tens tudo em backup , linux e windows ?
<Mauricio> passei o backup do windows no HD do linux
<mirqui> então desabilita o hd do linux e instala  o windows
<mirqui> eu faria
<mirqui> ter um backup dvd , cd ou pendrive
<mirqui> depois de tudo em backup
<mirqui> formatar tudo
<mirqui> botar o windows
<mirqui> e depois botar o linux dentro do windows fazendo dualboot
<Mauricio> "desabilita" ? eu tirei o cabo de energia do hd do linux... ai instalou o windows normalmente... depois do windows instalado coloquei o cabo de energia novamente e coloquei no setup o hd principal o do linux, apareceu o grub como antes, mas quando seleciono pra entrar no windows nao entra, dá erro
<gnewlinux> qual erro Mauricio? sabe dizer?
<Mauricio> só reniciando aki pra ver...
<Mauricio> já volto!!! agradeço desde já a atenção ! obrigado
<gnewlinux> bb
<mirqui> estranho , cada pasta deveria estar no seu lugar
<liox_> alguem aqui manja uma forma de fazer backup de emails?
<gnewlinux> voce utiliza algum software? para ler os emails?
<liox_> das contas de emails Postfix+ Dovecot
<mirqui> pega a pasta email e copia dvd , cd , pendrive
<liox_> n os emails estao em um servidor
<mirqui> skydrive tbm é bom
<liox_> sao os emails de clientes q estao em uma VPS
<liox_> na Linode
<mirqui> onedrive agora
<gnewlinux> saquei
<gnewlinux> server de email
<liox_> issu
<liox_> n eh email pessoal
<liox_> sao varias conas
<gnewlinux> Não localizou a pasta de emails?
<liox_> contas
<liox_> tem uma pasta vmail
<liox_> na raiz
<liox_> parece q estao la
<gnewlinux> estão lá?
<liox_> + e o medo
<gnewlinux> kkkk
<liox_> kkkk
<liox_> parece q sim
<gnewlinux> vamos pesquisar juntos eu nunca instalei o postfix+
<gnewlinux> deixa eu pesquisar e ver oq acho
<liox_> fui atualizar o php de 5.3 p 5.4
<liox_> ai atualizou junto o apache p 2.4 tb e quebrou toda minha VPS
<liox_> tenho uns 15 clientes ativos
<liox_> fudeu tudo
<gnewlinux> vizi
<liox_> tentei hoje o dia todo reparar a merda
<liox_> + n consegui
<liox_> ai agora estou partindo para o plano b
<liox_> backup de tudo
<liox_> e reinstalar a vps do 0
<liox_> e depois voltar
<liox_> as paradas
<liox_> trampo da porra
<gnewlinux> poutz
<gnewlinux> tem os .confs guardadinhos?
<gnewlinux> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mauricio> olá! boa noite denovo
<gnewlinux> opa
<Mauricio> o erro que aparece é exatamente esse:
<liox_> gnewlinux, tenho
<Mauricio> "erro: no such device: A26A2CE56A2CB7C5.
<liox_> e os vhosts tb
<Mauricio> erro: invalid signature.
<Mauricio> Pressione qualquuer tecla para continuar...
<liox_> foda p mim vai ser so as conas de email
<liox_> contas
<gnewlinux> é Mauricio .. entrar no linux normal?
<astroo-> Mauricio  ola
<gnewlinux> liox_, caraca mano.. eu imagino =/
<Mauricio> sim, normal
<gnewlinux> liox_, Não tem nenhum tipo de painel administrativo?
<Gaucho> Boa noite, pessoal!
<astroo-> ola
<gnewlinux> Boa noite.
<gnewlinux> liox_, se eu puder ajudar.. estamos ai ! good luck man!
<Gaucho> Preciso fazer uma palestra numa escola para professores que recentemente ganharam netbooks do governo com Ubuntu. Alguém tem algum material pronto para socializar que eu possa fazer algumas alterações caso necessário?
<Gaucho> É minha primeira palestra e não tenho experiência mas vontade de divulgar tenho de sobra
<gnewlinux> Tem experiencia com o Ubuntu Gaucho ?
<liox_> gnewlinux, blz
<Gaucho> sim, sou usuário, gnewlinux. Sei instalar e configurar, porém não tenho a experiência em expor e material sobre o assunto
<liox_> parece o backup tem q ser de imap
<liox_> e n de postfix
<gnewlinux> A palestra é para adulto ou crianças?
<gnewlinux> hum.. liox_ qual problema que deu o server? as vvezes não da pra salvar?
<gnewlinux> apaga o apache instala denovo sei l
<gnewlinux> sei la*
<liox_> gnewlinux, fiz isso
<liox_> a zica foi assim
<liox_> meu server roda ubuntu 12.04 com painel ISPConfig(alternativa free do CPanel)
<liox_> ja tinha la uns 15 clientes
<Gaucho> a palestra é para professores, sou usupário Ubuntu e sempre divulgo, mas agora tenho que fazer algo mais formal e passar uma boa impressão e tornar agradável para os professores e despertar a vontade de usar
<liox_> com contas de email e tudo mais
<liox_> ai hoje teve um cliente q precisava que tivesse php mas atualizado
<liox_> ai nesse server rodava apache 2.2 com php 5.3
<liox_> ai invenei de atualizar o servidor p php 5.5
<gnewlinux> Gaucho, eu fui em um evento, chamado Ubuntu Day em SP que o pessoal deu varias palestras sobre o uso do ubuntu e a maioria éra open as palestrass para modificar, as vezes procurando no google vc consegue achar.
<liox_> ai como apache 2.4 era dependencia nem me toquei e ai atualizou junto
<liox_> ai ferrou
<liox_> todos os hosts
<gnewlinux> caraca
<liox_> ai lutei hoje
<liox_> o dia todo p tentar resolver
<liox_> eu consegui fazer downgrade
<liox_> do php
<liox_> e o pache tive q apagar e reinstalar noamente
<Gaucho> vou dar uma procurada na net se acho
<liox_> salvei as configs os vhosts
<liox_> ai blz subi o apache 2.2
<liox_> so q
<liox_> perd todos os vhosts
<liox_> eles estao la na config
<liox_> + eles n estao subindo
<DanielSa> ola
 * Guest-alexandre8 não mudou de nome?
<gnewlinux> Gaucho, mais se puder falar, acho mais bacana voce ler as palestras, e alguns topicos etc e montar a sua palestra, assim voce vai conseguir ficar mais seguro para falar de um assunto que voce entenda de fato.
<gnewlinux> Gaucho, se eu achar alguma coisa aqui passo pra ti o link, mais de qualquer forma boa sorte amigo! no estudo e na palestra ;) good vibes
<DanielSa> liox_: e ai cara, aqueles links não te ajudaram? eu entendi que a declaração das permissões mudaram do 2.2 para o 2.4
<Gaucho> grato
<liox_> DanielSa, cara n eu conseguir fazer donwgrade
<liox_> do apache e do php
<gnewlinux> Gaucho, http://pt.slideshare.net/elihimas/linux-ubuntu-presentation  neste link tem varios slides open para estudo! sobre ubuntu!
<liox_> porem meus vhosts ficaram inacessiceis
<liox_> DanielSa, todos os hosts estao apontando para o default
<liox_> DanielSa, veja
<liox_> http://mercattomarmores.com.br/
<liox_> esse ai eh o default
<liox_> e n o proprio mercattomarmores.com.br
<liox_> DanielSa, outro http://www.julianadurando.com.br/
<liox_> n tao apontando pos respectivos vhosts
<DanielSa> vou ver
<DanielSa> liox_: aqui nenhum funcionou, mas minha internet esta meio doida hoje
<liox_> eh essa mensagem eh do host default
<liox_> n tem nada la memso n
<DanielSa> liox_: roda aquele apache2ctl -S para ver se ele esta listando todos os sites
<liox_> DanielSa, ai q ta
<liox_> so lista o default
<liox_> os outros se perderam
<DanielSa> liox_: perai
<liox_> eles estao la
<liox_> no /etc/apache2/sites-avaliable
<liox_> so q quando dou esse comando eles n mostram mais
<liox_> so mostra 1 que eh o default
<DanielSa> liox_: vai em /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ e veja o que tem lá ...
<DanielSa> liox_:
<DanielSa> tem os disponiveis (available) e os habitados (enabled)
<liox_> pera
<DanielSa> eu entro no enablet e criou um link simbolico para os available
<liox_> pera
<DanielSa> foi?
<DanielSa> liox_: já volto
<liox_> pera
<liox_> ok
<liox_> DanielSa, nossa mano acho q eh isso eihn
<liox_> so ta o 000-default
<liox_> em sites-enabled
<liox_> agora em sites-avaliable ta todos
<liox_> eu sei q sites-enabled eh um link simbolico
<liox_> do avaliable
<liox_> + antes tinha mesmo todos em enabled
<DanielSa> liox_: exato
<DanielSa> liox_: manda ver, sabe criar os links?
<liox_> ln -s
<liox_> ne
<liox_> eu tenho backup dos links simolicos
<liox_> simbolicos
<DanielSa> isso
<DanielSa> q backup po, cria lá
<DanielSa> kk
<DanielSa> cria de 1 e veja se funciona
<DanielSa> são tantos sites assim? :D
<liox_> sao trem uns 20
<DanielSa> se 1 funcionar, faz dos outros
<liox_> blz
<DanielSa> ls -l | awk '{print $9}' .... com esse comando vc pega só os nomes dos arquivos no available
<liox_> adicinei o link
<liox_> + deu erro
<liox_> Daekdroom, root@li477-72:~# service apache2 start
<liox_>  * Starting web server apache2                                                  Syntax error on line 68 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/100-agenciazig.com.br.vhost:
<liox_> Invalid command 'FCGIWrapper', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<liox_> Action 'start' failed.
<liox_> The Apache error log may have more information.
<liox_> deu esse erro depois q criei o link simbolico
<DanielSa> faz o seguinte
<liox_> hum
<DanielSa> vc disse que esta com a mesma versão de antes? conseguiu fazer o downgrade?
<liox_> sim
<liox_> o problema agora so os vhosts q n tao funfanfo
<xGrind> liox_, ta com problema no apache?
<xGrind> vi num grupo do archlinux no face, um cara reclamando tb
<liox_> xGrind, +- na verdade eu fiz merda mesmo
<liox_> ehehhehe
<xGrind> kk
<DanielSa> tenta ai a2enmod fcgid
<DanielSa> e um reload no apache
<DanielSa> liox_: tenta ai a2enmod fcgid
<DanielSa> liox_: e um reload no apache
<liox_> deu pai
<liox_> pau
<liox_> piorou
<DanielSa> piorou ou trocou de erro?
<liox_> agora apaceu outro erro junto
<liox_> Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_fcgid.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_fcgid.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DanielSa> caramba perai, esse upgrade com downgrade pode ter zoneado a instalação
<liox_> ctz
<liox_> eheehhe
<xGrind> qual a versao do apache ai?
<liox_> 2.2
<DanielSa> ele atualizou p/ 2.4 depois voltou p/ 2.2
<liox_> DanielSa, cara cancei
<liox_> de quebrar a cabeça
<DanielSa> liox_: cara complicou mesmo
<DanielSa> olha
<liox_> vou refaver o vps do 0
<liox_> mesmo
<liox_> tentar fazer um backup
<liox_> dos emails
<DanielSa> vc alterou alguma coisa nos arquivos de conf do apache?
<liox_> nao
<DanielSa> então tenta uma última coisa, vai p/ a última versão
<DanielSa> do apache a 2.4
<liox_> nossa mano
<liox_> vou meter bala nesse vps logo
<liox_> saca
<liox_> hj ja fiquei o dia todo
<DanielSa> e tenta um sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2
<liox_> mechendo tentando
<liox_> voltar
<liox_> a merda
<liox_> e nada
<liox_> levei uns esporro de clientes
<liox_> ainda
<DanielSa> é cara
<liox_> vou refazer o vps
<liox_> melhor
<DanielSa> isso gera uns calos na gente
<liox_> fazer um backup
<liox_> dei muita rata
<liox_> hj
<liox_> fazendo isso
<DanielSa> vc já tentou conversar com a vps e ver se não tem backup de ontem?
<liox_> sim
<DanielSa> qq coisa vc volta como estava
<liox_> meu backup n tava ativo na vps
<liox_> ai eles n puderam fazer nada
<DanielSa> assim
<liox_> so me procupo com os emails
<DanielSa> eu já resolvi esses pepinos, pq tb já fiz muita besteira
<liox_> pq n sei fazer backup disso
<DanielSa> mas depois disso
<DanielSa> eu foquei um tempo em analisar os arquivos de log em /var/log
<liox_> boto fe
<liox_> clientes vao me matar amanha cedo se eu n conseguir voltar
<liox_> as coisas
<DanielSa> e nessas trocas de versões (acho que vem uma do mysql por ai), ou vc testa no seu pc ou pede p/ clonarem sua VM na VPS, ai vc fica com duas, e faz o teste
<liox_> os sites me garando + os emails q to preocupado
<liox_> boto fe
<liox_> da p fazer uma iso
<liox_> e biaxar da vps
<liox_> saca
<liox_> vou fazer isso agora
<liox_> p fazer um backup e mandar bala
<DanielSa> cara não é melhor então vc pega uma vps nova e deixar só p/ http
<DanielSa> a ta vai ter backup :D
<DanielSa> blz, lembre-se de que se for colocar a 2.4 tem que rodar um sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2 para corrigir os arquivos de configuração
<DanielSa> liox_: vou nessa, se eu não tivesse tomado um remédio doido aqui até ficava mais um pouco, esotu cheio de sono, grande abraço e boa sorte
<DanielSa> deixarei on
<liox_> blz vlws pela ajuda
<liox_> tb to cansado
<liox_> vou deixar fazendo a iso
<liox_> da vps
<liox_> amanha quando acordar eu tento reinstalar a vps
<liox_> e voltar
<liox_> as paradas
<DanielSa> liox_: ok
<DanielSa> uma pergunta
<DanielSa> os sites que vc tem lá são de que tipo? tudo estático?
<liox_> nao
<liox_> php
<DanielSa> hummm ai complica, da muito trabalho, se fosse estático ia falar p/ jogar na minha vps
<DanielSa> mas blz
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<DanielSa> ola
<dad> sou iniciante neste chat.  como começo minha duvida?
<dad> please, how to start ? must i ask in English ou Portuguese?
<rafaelsoaresbr> portugues
<dad> Obrigado. Quero atualizar meu ubuntu de 13.10 para o novo 14.04 lts. Mas a versão sugerida no site é de 64 bits. Embora meu atual é de 32, assim como o meu hardaware. O de 64 pode trabalhar melhor ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> se vc tem 4gb de memoria ou mais eh melhor ir de 64bits
<rafaelsoaresbr> caso contrario e se vc deseja manter seus arquivos/programas va de 32bits
<licensed> rafaelsoaresbr, ele falou que o hardware dele é de 32
<dad> tenho 4 GB, mas o sistema só reconhece 3.6 GB.
<licensed> dad, o que vc quis dizer com seu hardware ser 32bits
<licensed> dad, qual teu processador
<dad> Intel® Pentium(R) CPU G645 @ 2.90GHz × 2
<rafaelsoaresbr> eu tinha entendido o contrario
<dad> entao para manter meus arquivos/programas vou instalar o de 32 bits...
<rafaelsoaresbr> dad, se vc for fazer atualizacao eu quis dizer
<rafaelsoaresbr> se for instalar do zero vamos verificar se o teu processador eh 64 bits
<rafaelsoaresbr> e ele eh
<dad> ele 64 bits ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> 64bits
<dad> obrigado. Mas terei acesso aos meus dados já gravados com o ubuntu de 32 bits. correto ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> como vc tem 4gb de ram recomendo instalar o 64bits do zero
<rafaelsoaresbr> a sua pasta /home esta em uma particao separada?
<rafaelsoaresbr> digita no terminal sudo fdisk -l
<dad> instalar do zero, é grava num dvd e rodar apartir do cdrom. certo ? Não, minha pasta home está na mesma partição. Mas tenho fotos numa partição separada.
<rafaelsoaresbr> entao vc pode copiar os seus arquivos de /home/<user>/ para esta particao separada
<licensed> dad, respondendo sua pergunta.. vc quer atualizar e nao quer reinstalar, pelo fato de nao ter que perder seus dados, correto?
<rafaelsoaresbr> isso, precisa iniciar do cdrom ou pendrive
<licensed> dad, entao voce pode simplismente atualizar o que o ubuntu sugeriu, nao tem problema ser 32 ou 64bits
<licensed> mas é interessante ter o /home numa particao separada.. pra quando precisar reinstalar o s.o tu nao perde teus dados
<rafaelsoaresbr> problema nao vai ter mas eu preferiria ter os 4gb de ram reconhecidos, e aproveitava para criar a particao /home separada
<dad> ok. mas se eu fizer o backup dos dados e re-instalar, eu terei um sistema mais rápido. Apenas terei que re-instalar alguns programas que eu uso. Minha preocupação é se eu conseguirei ler os dados do backup ?
<licensed> dad, sim pq nao conseguiria? se estiver em uma particao separada ou numa midia externa sem problema
<rafaelsoaresbr> dad, eh so ter cuidado para nao apagar esta particao onde estao teus arquivos
<licensed> dad, se for reinstalar, é melhor colocar o /home numa particao separada logo
<licensed> dad, mas de toda forma, vc precisa reinstalar seus programas que usa.. pois eles nao ficam no /home
<licensed> a cada reinstalacao de sistema, tem que reinstalar os programas
<dad> ok. Obrigado pela suporte !
<Ubuntu-BR> Minha recomendação: vc já tem o HOME em uma partição separada?  Se não, faça o boot  do ubuntu com um livecd, abra o gparted e crie uma nova (e grande) partição.
<Ubuntu-BR> Depois reinicie a máquina e jogue todo seu HOME lá dentro.
<Ubuntu-BR> Se quiser, reinstale o Ubuntu, escolha MANUAL na hora de informar sobre o HD, formate a antiga partição e diga que a outra partição será seu HOME, pronto, vc nunca mais terá problemas.
<Ubuntu-BR> Cuidado para não formatar o Home.
<Ubuntu-BR> O mais importante, se puder faça um backup separado.
<Josue_Rezende> ola
<Josue_Rezende> Uma sessão de conversa musical foi requisitada. Favor clicar no ícone da conversa musical para aceitá-la.
<rafaelsoaresbr> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 14.04 num pc com 1gb de ram mas é um pesadelo
<LockeAnarchist> Melhor tentar Lubuntu
<rafaelsoaresbr> LockeAnarchist: acha que se colocar uma placa de video offboard fica melhor? acho que a lentidao eh causada pelo compiz
<LockeAnarchist> Não, melhor comprar mais memória
<LockeAnarchist> rafaelsoaresbr: Você pode até comprar, mas não vale a pena. A não ser que ache uma placa antiga com um bom preço
<LockeAnarchist> e tem que ver se a placa funciona ainda
<rafaelsoaresbr> tenho memorias aqui mas a placa mae so tem dois slots
<LockeAnarchist> ddr2?
<rafaelsoaresbr> sim
<LockeAnarchist> Tem memória de 2gb
<LockeAnarchist> fácil e barato
<LockeAnarchist> Senão é melhor tentar algo mais leve mesmo
<rafaelsoaresbr> tenho uma placa de video mas a fonte eh fraca pra ela eu acho
<rafaelsoaresbr> hd4670
<rafaelsoaresbr> diz que ela precisa de 400w
<LockeAnarchist> Bem, tenho um Pentium 4 775 com 2gb de memória
<rafaelsoaresbr> mas a fonte em uso eh generica
<LockeAnarchist> Com vídeo intel bem antigo
<rafaelsoaresbr> roda tranquilo?
<LockeAnarchist> E o compiz não fica tão lento
<LockeAnarchist> Não fica tão lento
<LockeAnarchist> Usável
<LockeAnarchist> Mas aí eu prefiro usar Lubuntu
<LockeAnarchist> Fora isso rola tudo bem
<LockeAnarchist> Vídeos em Full HD 10bit, counter strike 1.6
<LockeAnarchist> É limitado mas funciona
<rafaelsoaresbr> ja deu falha aqui, 'mova o sistema para um ambiente mais fresco'
<LockeAnarchist> Nucna vi esse erro
<rafaelsoaresbr> durante a copia de arquivos
<rafaelsoaresbr> vou tentar de novo
<rafaelsoaresbr> no site eles podiam mudar o system requirements para 2gb de ram :)
<LockeAnarchist> rafaelsoaresbr: O negócio não é só ram
<LockeAnarchist> ram é para os programas em execução
<LockeAnarchist> Meu computador rolaria normalmente o Ubuntu com 1gb de ram
<rafaelsoaresbr> no winxp quando colocamos uma placa de video da um gás bacana
<rafaelsoaresbr> acho que alivia o processador
<rafaelsoaresbr> mass aqui o processo compiz fica usando todo o cpu
<rafaelsoaresbr> tenho um notebook tbm com 1gb de ram, ubuntu lento tbm. se quiser usar ubuntu tem que ter mais que 1gb :(
<rafaelsoaresbr> de qualquer forma o lubuntu eh muito bom tbm
<mky> hello
<mky> blz pessoal
<mky> ?
<mky> alguem ai pode me ajudar?
<ISK> Boa tarde!
<Blackrat_> ola
<leonardo_> tem algu[em ai pra me ajudar
<leonardo_> ???
<leonardo_> heeey, algu[em
<leonardo_> alou, algue[m de bom cora;'ao aqui?
<KurtKraut> !alguem | leonardo_
<ubotu-br> leonardo_: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hggdh> Kazenin: ping re. #ubuntu-ac
<hggdh> er. #ubuntu-br-ac
<Kazenin> o/
<astroo-> ola
<liox_> DanielSa, ae blz?
<liox_> cara consegui voltar os dominios todos
<liox_> e o painel ISPConfig tambem
<liox_> unico problema agora eh o webmail q n ta funcionando
<liox_> quando tento acessar ele em vez de abrir o webmail ele faz e baixar um arquivo
<liox_> de configuração
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<liox_> DanielSa: ae blz?
<liox_> boa noite
<liox_> alguem aqui manja de webmail
<liox_> servidor web?
<liox_> vhosts?
<astroo-> liox_  ola
<liox_> astroo-: opa
<liox_> cara manja um pouco de webmail
<liox_> ?
<liox_> vhosts?
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-20
<astroo-> nada
<liox_> astroo-: blz
<JUmanji> oi!
<JUmanji> Alguem pode me ajudat com links no radio tray!
<astroo-> ola
<JUmanji> opa!
<JUmanji> Várias rádios não consigo adicionar no Radio Tray...alguem usa por acaso?
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<JUmanji> ok
<astroo-> ve o privado
<vedita> exemplo de emulador de NES/Super Nintendo pra Ubuntu...
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<vedita> ok
<rafaelsoaresbr> vedita: eh soh ir na central de programas e vai achar ja nos repositorios
<vedita> É mesmo? E o nome? Basta colocar NES/Nintendo lá?
<rafaelsoaresbr> isso, basta usar a busca de la
<vedita> Beeleza. Ei, pessoal, ainda existe algum canal alem desse que tenha um bom movimento aqui na freenode e no IRC como um todo? (Brasileiro)
<astroo-> desconheço
<rafaelsoaresbr> vedita: conecto mais nesse e no #vivaolinux que tah meio parado eu acho
<vedita> nossa. IRC indo pra cova igual o Orkut... :-(
<astroo-> eu fui banido de la ha meses por ter postado 1 link de 1 projeto internacional gratis para os povos que nao era o meu
<astroo-> o google matou o irc brasileiro
<astroo-> vedita ve o privado
<vedita> Como assim, astroo-
<astroo-> a brasnet fez parceria com a google para dar lugar a orkut
<vedita> Existem esses canais privados?
<vedita> Achei que não existissem...
<astroo-> o irc tem sempre canais privados
<vedita> Se conectar ao IRC privado com o TOR deve ser bem bacana...
<astroo-> nao percebeste
<astroo-> todas as redes principais de irc tem canais privados como esta por exemplo
<astroo-> esta rede e das poucas das grandes que aceita o sistema tor
<vedita> Eu sempre só usei os canais abertos. Estou usando novemente porque o Facebook está ficando muito chato...
<astroo-> nao sejas cruel...
<astroo-> sempre foi
<liox_> alguem de vcs sabe o q pode ser esse problema aqui
<liox_> agenciazig.com.br/webmail
<liox_> nos webmails do meu vps
<vedita> Tá entupido de propagandas e páginas idiotas e o pessoal só conversa m**** (desculpe-me) nos comentarios e até no Chat.
<astroo-> por isso e muito mais o meu projeto gratis que quase ninguem ajuda
<vedita> porque às vezes aparece: Received a CTCP ping from (nome de alguem)?
<rafaelsoaresbr> astroo-: que projeto eh?
<astroo-> e tipo complemento da wikipedia com bate papo e informaçao do dia
<astroo-> sera a "casa" dos povos em informaçao e conversas
<astroo-> se 1 dia... for o super sucesso muitos milhares de programadores vao morrer de culpa por nao terem ajudado
<jobarte> liox_, confira o log de erros do apache
<vedita> O ICQ tá voltando também...
<liox_> jobarte: o log do apache n apresentou error para isso
<jobarte> impossível, a menos foi foi desabilitado, todo erro aparece no log de erro do apache ou do vhost
<liox_> jobarte: agora esta registrando aqui
<liox_> aqui /var/log/suphp/suphp.conf
<liox_> [Sun Jul 20 00:23:04 2014] [warn] File "/var/www/webmail/index.php" is not in document root of Vhost "/var/www/agenciazig.com.br/web"
<jobarte> ta ai a resposta
<jobarte> arquivo index.php não esta presente no document root do vhost
<jobarte> ou o proprio webmail não existe
<liox_> jobarte: hum
<liox_> achei o log do vhost
<liox_> quer ver
<jobarte> não
<liox_> jobarte: http://pastebin.com/AG8R8Kmv
<liox_> jobarte: olha ai larga de ser ruim kkkk
<jobarte> eu acabei de falar qual era o problema
<jobarte> <jobarte> ta ai a resposta
<jobarte> <jobarte> arquivo index.php não esta presente no document root do vhost
<jobarte> <jobarte> ou o proprio webmail não existe
<vedita> http://social-real.hostyd.net/ é o seu site, astroo- ? parece muito legal a ideia
<astroo-> sim obrigado
<liox_> jobarte: como assim n esta eu vejo ele aqui /var/www/webmail/index.php
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<lacabeza> bom dia
<lacabeza> alguém ai tem computador com placa de som separada?
<lacabeza> digo, um pc com placa de som onboard e offboard?
<liox_> lacabeza, n eu n tenho qual o problema?
<lacabeza> é que eu tenho um aparelho de som ligado no pc e também uso um headset
<lacabeza> dai eu queria saber se com 2 placas de som, eu consigo usar os 2 ao mesmo tempo
<lacabeza> colocar meu player de música pra rodar numa placa
<lacabeza> e o headset na outra
<lacabeza> eu uso o clementine como player de música, e lá tem uma opção pra especificar o device de output de audio
<lacabeza> então deve ser possível
<lacabeza> mas sei lá
<lacabeza> pra listar os devices do pc é lspci, ne?
<Victor_> tenho o ubuntu 12 instalado da minha maquina. gostaria de saber se para instalar o 14.04 trata-se de um atualização, ou tem que desinstalar um para instalar o outro.
<lacabeza> é uma atualização
<lacabeza> abre o menu e procura um programa chamado software updater
<lacabeza> roda ele e ele vai te dar as instruções
<Victor_> vlw
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<alvaro> agora o TOR tá rodando lisinho :D
<aprendiz> tenho internet 3g da vivo.estou tentando acessar a internet por ele, mas no ubuntu ele não reconhece o modem e dá pŕoblme quando tenta acessar. será que alguém pode me ajudar?
<celso> ISK
<celso> slac
<eduardojunio> pessoal, como que crio um canal no FreeNode mesmo? esqueci os comandos :\
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<javo> oi galera
<astroo-> ola
<javo> estou com um assunto no meu 14.04 e nao consego dar solucao
<javo> tava funcionando massa, mas numa dessas atualizacoes sugeridas após instalr um pacote base de ubuntu
<javo> fiquei sem rede, nao reconhece mais as graficas nem o som
<javo> nao sei como restaurar, sem reinstalar o sistema tudo
<javo> alguma ideia de porque ocurriu isso e como mexer no problema?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<omelete> qual ploblema?
<javo> ei omelete. Meu 14.04 virou maluco
<jxajro> Pelo amor de Deus! Alguém sabe criar uma imagem iso pelo comando dd?
<jxajro> estou vendo um blog, tentando e não estou conseguindo :-(
<jxajro> preciso criar um iso do ubuntu 14.01 num pendrive
<alvaro> 14.01 ou 14.04.1?
<jxajro> Eu aplico o comando sudo dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=ubuntu-14.01-desktop-amd64.iso bs=1 mas ele dá erro de entrada e saida.
<alvaro> claro que dá
<alvaro> pois não existe a versõa 14.01
<alvaro> existe a 14.04
<alvaro> não sei se saiu a primeira atualização de 14.04.1
<sistematico> jxajro, Independente da versão, sugiro que apague esse bs=1 aí.
<jxajro> ok
<sistematico> E o if e of estão invertidos.
<sistematico> jxajro, dd if=imagem.iso of=/dev/sdb
<jxajro> falha ao abrir diretório "MULTIBOOT" Erro ao obter informação para o arquivo "/media/jxajro/MULTIBOOT/?╫¼s~ç.4y": Erro de entrada/saída.
<jxajro> quem sabe o que quer dizer esse....?╫¼s~ç.4y": Erro de entrada/saída.
<sistematico> Só que tem que tomar muito cuidado, esse comando pode apagar permanentemente seu HD se errar uma letra.
<jxajro> só isso sistemático?
<jxajro> ok
<alvaro> 0.0
<alvaro> nunca uso isso 0.0
<sistematico> jxajro, sudo dd if=imagem.iso of=/dev/sdb
<sistematico> Certifique-se que seu pendrive é realmente o /dev/sdb
<sistematico> Desmonte e dê um fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<sistematico> Pra ver os tamanhos e tal...
<jxajro> a certificação é com comando mount, né?
<sistematico> fdisk -l
<sistematico> alvaro, Maneira mais rápida e simples de se fazer um pen-drive bootável de qualquer distribuição.
<sistematico> É com o dd.
<alvaro> mas é muito arriscado
<sistematico> alvaro, Não, sabendo o que faz, não é, fiz centenas de vezes e até hoje nunca tive problemas.
<alvaro> não tem a cabeça tão fria assim não rsrsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<sistematico> alvaro, Como eu disse antes, o que não pode ocorrer é ter dúvida de qual letra é a sua unidade :)
<jxajro> /dev/sdb1 on /media/jxajro/MULTIBOOT type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)
<jxajro> o fdisk -l não funciona
<jxajro> eu consigo essa resposta com mount
<sistematico> blkid
<sistematico> Talvez.
<sistematico> Mas esse deve ser seu pendrive mesmo, não ponho minha mão no fogo, mas deve ser.
<sistematico> jxajro, Desmonta ele e usa o dd conforme eu te disse.
<sistematico> sudo umount -R /dev/sdb
<sistematico> sudo dd if=imagem.iso of=/dev/sdb
<sistematico> Deve funcionar no seu caso.
<sistematico> Vou indo, abraços..
<astroo-> ciao
<Rodrigo_> whois notrev
<eduardojunio> Boa noite! :D
<NETfellow> eduardojunio boa noite (-:
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> boa madrugada :D
<eduardojunio> astroo-, olá!
<eduardojunio> nuno_nunes, ainda é noite. '-'
<nuno_nunes> aqui já passa de meia noite :D
<eduardojunio> nuno_nunes, não está no Brasil?
<nuno_nunes> nao
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> como eu
<eduardojunio> alguém sabe de um bom emulador de GBA pra Linux que seja opensource???
<nuno_nunes> tens o virtualboy
<eduardojunio> nuno_nunes, é melhor que o VBA-M?
<nuno_nunes> eu so uso uma
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<nuno_nunes> boa madrugada :D
<mirqui> aqui é 15 para as 9 :)
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> ai onde
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> aqui sao 00:45
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> brasil :)
<x_root> eduardojunio, tenta visualboy express
<x_root> é uma interface pra um emulador (de onde o vba-m foi tirado..)
<eduardojunio> x_root, vou ver! Obrigado! ;)
<x_root> eduardojunio :D
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-13
<newground> anyone speak en?
<Guest19241> Boa noite, não sei se entrei no lugar certo.. Minha dúvida é bem básica
<astroo-> ola
<Guest19241> acabei de instalar o ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS num laptop que já tinha windows XP
<astroo-> diz
<Guest19241> e sempre que instalei o ubuntu, ele configurava o dual boot automático
<Guest19241> criei uma partição ext4 e uma swap no mesmo HD do windows
<Guest19241> mas depois que a instalação acabou e fui reiniciar, ele entra direto no windows
<Guest19241> nao sei instalar/configurar o grub
<Guest19241> mas ele nem sequer aparece
<Picasso_DF_FORA> entra pelo live.
<Picasso_DF_FORA> e instala o grub de novo. pera ai
<Guest19241> entro na opção testar ubuntu ?? dá no mesmo?
<Guest19241> já estou no ubuntu rodando rodando direto do pendrive
<Picasso_DF_FORA> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/recuperando-o-boot-grub-ubuntu-depois-de-instalar-o-windows/
<Picasso_DF_FORA> sim
<Picasso_DF_FORA> live é rodar o linux pelo cd ou pendrive.
<Picasso_DF_FORA> faça isso ai que resolve, creio eu :]
<Guest19241> show, obrigado pela ajuda
<Picasso_DF_FORA> :D
<Guest19241> vou seguir os passos
<Picasso_DF_FORA> ^^
<Guest19241> deu certo! obrigado!
<Picasso_DF_FORA> \o/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<josiberto> bom dia
<grantd> josiberto, Bom dia
<josiberto> sou usuário novato no linux alguém tem dicas pra mim, obrigado
<grantd> josiberto,  Seja curioso e divirta-se com a distribuicao, caso tenha problema com a instalacao de algo ou queira um programa para algo so nos perguntar
<josiberto> ok, obrigado
<AMrDan> bom dia pessoal tudo bem?
<AMrDan> to com um probleminha
<AMrDan> meu usuario nao abre no  ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<AMrDan> estou no convidado :/
<AMrDan> alguem pode me ajudar?
<grantd> da algum erro ?
<AMrDan> nao ..
<AMrDan> eu cooloco a senha e a tela volta para a de login
<AMrDan> ao inves de abrir o desktop
<AMrDan> grantd: alguma ideia do que pode ser?
<grantd> primeira instalacao ou estava normal e deu este problema?
<AMrDan> tava normal
<AMrDan> ontem eu tive um probleminha de memoria
<AMrDan> e ele travou
<AMrDan> mas ficou tudo bem
<AMrDan> hoje eu liguei e tah assim
<AMrDan> grantd: nao deu..
<Elfon> AMrDan: tenta criar um novo usuário e vê se funfa
<grantd> Falei pra ele fazer isso
<grantd> tentou mudando a senha do user e nao deu
<AMrDan> funcionou!!
<AMrDan> :D
<AMrDan> uhuwwll
<thiago733> :)
<AMrDan> valeu grantd .. valeu thiago733
<AMrDan> agora sim!!
<grantd> :)
<Lucas__> Ola , alguem poderia me ajudar? Nao sei particionar meu HD para fazer DualBoot do ubuntu
<Herlan> Boa tarde Estou com um problema na virtual machine alguem pode me ajudar?
<caipora> pessoal, eu estou rodando o xubuntu 13.10 saucy 32 bit em uma máquina virtual e estou tendo problemas para atualizar o mesmo para uma versão mais nova.
<caipora>  Aqui esta meu arquivo /etc/apt/sources.list: http://pastebin.com/0ws7hn9C e a saída do sudo apt-get update: http://pastebin.com/FuzZz3jW Tem alguma coisa errada no source.list?
<Herlan> instalaei o ubuntu 1402 server e estou usando o virtual machine e fiz uma maquina virtual do windows 7 so que quando eu reinivio oservidor ele da o seguinte erro:ERRO AO INICIAR O DOMINIO: FAILEDTO OPEN FILE '/DEV/SR0:NO MEDIUM FOUND
<Daekdroom> caipora, a versão 13.10 já não tem mais suporte.
<caipora> Daekdroom: tem como fazer upgrade da distro sem ter que instalar outra?
<caipora> minha pergunta ficou sem sentido. Tem como fazer upgrade da 13.10 para a 14.10 ou outra com suporte ainda?
<Daekdroom> caipora, 14.04 LTS é melhor porque o suporte dela é por 5 anos.
<Daekdroom> Quanto ao source.list, parece que não tem nada de errado menos os links com br.
<Daekdroom> Só que a versão dos links que funciona tá no arquivo também.
<Daekdroom> O motivo de não aparecer atualizações é porque o suporte acabou mesmo
<Daekdroom> Pra atualizar pra 14.04 LTS só rodar o 'update-manager -c'
<Daekdroom> Aí ele avisa que tem uma versão nova disponível.
<caipora> Daekdroom: olha o que ta aparecendo: sudo apt-get update-manager -c
<caipora> E: Option -c requires an argument.
<Daekdroom> Não é apt-get
<caipora> ok
<Daekdroom> update-manager é aquela interface gráfica de atualização
<Daekdroom> o -c pede para ele verificar por versões nova do Ubuntu
<caipora> Daekdroom: olha que engraçado https://i.imgur.com/gw1qTEe.png
<Daekdroom> caipora, no software-properties-gtk (o nome na minha versão do Ubuntu é "Programas e Atualizações", mas antigamente era "Canais de Software"), aba Atualizações, tem uma opção que você marca se quer ser notificado de novas versões do Ubuntu. Certifique-se que não está marcado para não mostrar atualizações
<caipora> Daekdroom: acho que essa última opção https://i.imgur.com/oHiuoVh.png
<Daekdroom> Sim. Ela deve estar assim mesmo.
<caipora> agora deu certo
<caipora> não sei exatamente o pq. muito obrigado Daekdroom!
<caipora> na verdade sei, pq vc ajudou ;)
<Democradir> Boa tarde, galera!
<Democradir> Alguém sabe como aumentar a memória ram do ubuntu para que a virtualbox funcione melhor?
<Clooer> Democradir http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Criando-ou-aumentando-a-memoria-virtual-%28SWAP%29-no-Linux
<Clooer> talve ajude
<Democradir> Ok, já pesquisei em outros links, mas ainda não consegui, obrigado.
<Elfon> Rudolf: o PopCorn Time atualizou aqui... e voltou a funcionar os filmes :D
<Rudolf> Elfon: legal
<lucas85cunha> Alguém foi no FISL16?
<Elfon> Rudolf: agora tá fino fino...parece que tem mais opções tb
<Elfon> Rudolf: Spartans never retreat! Spartans never surrender!
<Murillo50> Galera eu q instalei errado ou meu ubuntu esta ingles e so tem ingles?
<Rudolf> Murillo50: você instalou errado champs
<Picasso_DF> Acho que tem como mudar isso...
<Rudolf> Picasso_DF: claro que tem
<Murillo50> to formatando de novo
<Picasso_DF> hum...
<Rudolf> Murillo50: cara, pq vc não lê a documentação e roda os comandos para configurar corretamente?
<seven_> não precisa formatart pra colocar em ptbr
<Rudolf> Murillo50: http://askubuntu.com/questions/380746/changing-ubuntu-servers-language-to-english
<Rudolf> Murillo50: adapte para o pt-br
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<crisscohen> ola
<crisscohen> alguem sabe como resolver o problema com o driver de video intel no ubuntu 15.04:
<crisscohen> :
<astroo-> ola
<crisscohen> ola astroo
<crisscohen> tens como me ajudar?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel respsota de alguem
<crisscohen> ha ta
<crisscohen> pensei que vc tava respondendo
<crisscohen> vou aguardar
<Picasso_DF> eu tô com problema na da amd, na versão, 14.04 nem dava agora tá foda x.x
<crisscohen> o driver de video do meu parece que esta no modo de compatibilidade
<crisscohen> sem aceleracao alguma
<crisscohen> video ficam cheio de flickers e uso alto do processador
<crisscohen> ta horrivel
<Picasso_DF> o meu fica passando umas linhas
<Picasso_DF> mals tava estudando xD
<hggdh> Picasso_DF: cuida da linguagem, por favor
<Picasso_DF> 0.o
<hggdh> crisscohen, Picasso_DF: normalmente os drivers de vídeo são extremamente "delicados". Não é aconselhavel usar-se drivers do fabricante
<crisscohen> como faco pra instalar o nativo entao?
<Picasso_DF> Eu uso o do próprio repositorio.
<crisscohen> eu to usando o que o sistema instalou por default
<Picasso_DF> mesmo assim fica passando umas linhas, me falaram que, é causa do kernel.
<crisscohen> kernel 4.x
<hggdh> entao ambos estão usando os drivers disponibilizados pelo Ubuntu
<crisscohen> acho que vou voltar pro fedora
<crisscohen> -.-'
<hggdh> crisscohen: er. kernel 4.x? Qual tua versão de Ubuntu?
<crisscohen> 15.04
<Picasso_DF> 15.04
<hggdh> o kernel 4.x não está disponibilisado para a 15.04, lá usa-se o 3.19
<hggdh> (o 4.0 veio para a 15.10 tem poucas semanas)
<Picasso_DF> Aqui dá problema na instalação do kernel 4.x =/
<hggdh> isto pode, de facto, influir. Não sei quais mudanças vieram no 4.0/4.1, mas -- como disse acima -- drivers de vídeo são sensíveis
<crisscohen> mas vc tem como nos ajudar a instalar os driver abertos
<crisscohen> nao tenho conhecimento para instala-los
<Picasso_DF> crisscohen,  instala o synaptic e instala o drive do seu pc.
<hggdh> não, lamento... meus computadores agora só usam video da Intel. Cansei de sofrer com ATI/Radeon
<crisscohen> nao sei fazer isiso
<crisscohen> o meu eh intel amigo
<hggdh> crisscohen: como foi que o kernel 4.0 instalou-se no teu sistema?
<Picasso_DF> vejamos...
<crisscohen> me precipitei dizendo que era 4.x
<Picasso_DF> vai no terminal e digita lspci e me fala qual sua placa de vídeo.
<crisscohen> Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 03)
<Picasso_DF> vejamos.
<Picasso_DF> http://askubuntu.com/questions/338483/how-do-i-install-intel-integrated-graphics-controller
<crisscohen> ja eh a versao mais nova
<crisscohen> mas ta cheia de bugs
<crisscohen> sem aceleracao
<Picasso_DF> roda os comandos lá para ver o vídeo, se rodar é porque tá de boa, senão é problema do kernel mesmo.
<Picasso_DF> :/
<crisscohen> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<crisscohen> xserver-xorg-video-intel já é a versão mais nova.
<crisscohen> cara
<crisscohen> mas no fedora o video fica liso
<crisscohen> com aceleracao
<Picasso_DF> :/ tenso, vou tentar atualizar meu kernel, se não funcionar o vídeo direito ai é complicado =/
<alvaro> placas intel estão dando uns bugs mesmo :(
<Picasso_DF> amd tb.
<crisscohen> mas eh so no ubuntu isso
<crisscohen> acho que tem haver com o unity
<crisscohen> como faz pra instalar o gnome?
<Picasso_DF> uso xubuntu e vídeo aqui é bugado.
<alvaro> Unity é mais complicado
<Picasso_DF> qual gnome o classic ou novo?
<crisscohen> o novo
<alvaro> Xubuntu roda mais macio
<Picasso_DF> vídeo aqui empacando direto
<crisscohen> meu netflix ta horrivel aqui
<crisscohen> cheio de tearing
<Picasso_DF> é tipo umas linhas que ficam passando na tela? o meu tem isso pouco mais tem x.x jogar impossível.
<crisscohen> tearing sao problema de atualizacao de quadros
<Picasso_DF> hum...
<crisscohen> onde os quadros se cortam
<crisscohen> http://mygaming.co.za/news/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Screen-Tearing.png
<crisscohen> um exemplo
<crisscohen> em jogos tudo bem
<crisscohen> mas em video como youtube e netflix nao da pra aceitar
<alvaro> pode ser o Flash Plugin desafado
<alvaro> no linux ele parou na versão 11
<crisscohen_> gnome ficou mais leve
<crisscohen_> mas nao ajudou no video
<Picasso_DF> na versão 14.04 não dava isso.
<alvaro> em qual versao esta ???
<Picasso_DF> 15.04
<Picasso_DF> é tipo isso que tenho aqui tb crisscohen_  fica umas linhas passando de cima para baixo...
<Picasso_DF> =s
<alvaro> uma versão nao LTS
<Picasso_DF> :s
<crisscohen_> sim
<hggdh> Picasso_DF: 14.04 é LTS, 14.10 (já obsoleta), 15.04 e 15.10 são suportadas por apenas 9 meses.
<hggdh> Picasso_DF: mais importante, estas versões devem ser consideradas como *testes*
<Picasso_DF> hum, qual devo usar então?
<hggdh> 14.04
<Guest92597> gente alguem ja teve o problema do LED  WIFI
<astroo-> ja houve 1 pessoa antes que sim ha 1 mes atras
<crisscohen> cara
<crisscohen> fiz o tutorial sobre o tearing
<crisscohen> e agora em fullscreen fica tudo travado
<Guest92597> sobre o LED do WI fi
<Guest92597> to com a versao do ubuntu 15.04
<Guest92597> isso nao funciona mesmo
<Rudolf> não
<crisscohen> pessoal
<crisscohen> qual a distro que tem maior compatibilidade com hardware?
<crisscohen> to meio que me decepcionando com o ubuntu
<Picasso_DF> eu também x.x
<crisscohen> to a uma semana tentando resolver esse problema do video e nada
<crisscohen> tambem nao consegui resolver o problema com o layout do meu teclado
<crisscohen> que eh americano
<Rudolf> gente
<Picasso_DF> reiniciar o pc aqui deu pau na instalação do kernel novo do ubuntu
<Rudolf> linux é linux
<crisscohen> e nao consegui colocar ele em portugues
<Rudolf> o suporte a hardware é o mesmo
<crisscohen> entao por em algumas distros eh funcionam e em outras nao?
<crisscohen> fedora ta com o video funcionando legal
<Rudolf> crisscohen: pq as pessoas aprendem a configurar corretamente
<Rudolf> crisscohen: pessoas = desenvolvedores E usuários
<crisscohen> cara
<crisscohen> meu video tem pelo menos 6 anos
<Guest92597> ubuntu nao e uma distribuidora boa
<crisscohen> ja deveria ta pronto pra uso
<Rudolf> crisscohen: ah tá, vc quer usar algo que vc não precise pensar ou se preocupar?
<Rudolf> crisscohen: use windows
<Rudolf> crisscohen: é perfeito
<Rudolf> crisscohen: funciona com qualquer hardware, principalmente por que hardware é feito para ele
<crisscohen> nao eh disso que eu estou falando
<crisscohen> ja procurei em todos o lugares
<shallwe> boa noite galera
<Rudolf> shallwe: hail !
<crisscohen> vc ta falando comigo como se eu fosse burro
<Guest92597> boa noite shallwe
<crisscohen> boa noite
<Rudolf> crisscohen: eu estou falando de distros
<shallwe> bom estar de volta :) não é ubuntu mas é xubuntu da no mesmo
<Rudolf> crisscohen: não estou falando de você
<Rudolf> shallwe: mesma m e r d a
<Rudolf> kkkk
<crisscohen> nao neh
<shallwe> kkk
<shallwe> Rudolf, vc usa oq?
<Guest92597> shallwe pode ajuda num detalhe
<Rudolf> shallwe: gentoo
<shallwe> Guest92597, depende vamos tentar
<crisscohen> rudolf deve usar linux em maquina virtual
<Guest92597> to com ubuntu 15.04
<crisscohen> deve ser isso
<shallwe> Rudolf, legal já usei mas depois de instalar xubuntu no meu note me adaptei perfeitamente, claro depois de modificar um monte de coisas
<shallwe> pq notebook de 10 polegadas é fogo
<Guest92597> sobre o LED do WIfi nao acende VOCE ja ouviu fala disso
<Rudolf> shallwe: é isso que discutia com o crisscohen
<Rudolf> shallwe: ele acha que ubuntu não tem bom suporte a hardware
<Rudolf> shallwe: e que o mesmo tem que ser mais automágico
<shallwe> Guest92597, pior que não ! mas funciona normal?
<Guest92597> o WIFI funciona d\so o detalhe do LED
<Rudolf> shallwe: só não funciona o led
<shallwe> Rudolf, o.O mas ubuntu é distribuição o kernel é o mesmo dos outros linux
<Rudolf> shallwe: ele quer ficar os pisca-pisca
<Rudolf> shallwe: é isso que estou tentando explicar para ele
<Guest92597> isso
<crisscohen> cara
<shallwe> Guest92597, a ta, mas pior que nunca passei por isso, posso tentar te ajudar :) vamos ver
<Guest92597> do resto esta tudo funcionando aparentimente
<Rudolf> shallwe: se eu fosse você não mexia nisso
<Rudolf> shallwe: pq?
<crisscohen> aqui o video ta horrivel
<Rudolf> shallwe: pode foder com a placa
<Rudolf> Guest92597: só uma pergunta, você já perguntou sobre isso para o desenvolvedor do modulo?
<shallwe> Rudolf, nem vou eu só ia ver na internet :)
<shallwe> e vejo que tem bastante gente pedindo ao contrário que desligue o led pq não aguenta mais ver piscando kkkk
<Rudolf> shallwe: faz uns meses que o Guest92597 vem perguntando sobre isso
<Rudolf> shallwe: kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Guest92597> nao perguntei pra ninguem
<Rudolf> shallwe: é do contra
<Guest92597> vim direto aki
<shallwe> crisscohen, video de q?
<Rudolf> Guest92597: vish, então são dois
<alvaro> rsrsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<alvaro> o Negocio ta esquentando
<Guest92597> aonde tem desenvolvedores de modulos tem algum chate
<shallwe> sempre há um jeito
<crisscohen> eu tava com problema de tearing em video do youtube, vlc e no netflix
<shallwe> eu por exemplo no meu note o hd ta batendo pino, fica batendo toda hora, ai criei um app que fica copiando 100k de 2 em 2 segundos, nunca mais deu pau :)
<shallwe> crisscohen, ATI?
<crisscohen> intel
<crisscohen> GM965
<Rudolf> aff
<shallwe> crisscohen, o que vc esta usando core 2 duo?
<Rudolf> essa placa é uma merda
<Rudolf> crisscohen: agora entendi por que vocẽ está sofrendo
<crisscohen> sim
<crisscohen> core 2 duo
<shallwe> e ta rodando oq ubuntu?
<crisscohen> sim
<Guest92597> shallwe voce nao consegui me ajuda
<Rudolf> essa placa não usa o drive intel ou i915 normal
<crisscohen> 15.04
<Rudolf> Guest92597: mail ou buglist
<Rudolf> Guest92597: improvável contato via chat
<crisscohen> acho que nao eh 915
<shallwe> Guest92597, eu estava pesquisando mas não achei nada, tentei por "led wifi blinking"
<Rudolf> Guest92597: e com certeza somente "english"
<Rudolf> ChanServ: não é
<Guest92597> blz
<alvaro> a minha é pior 945G
<Rudolf> crisscohen: não é intel, nem i815 nem i915
<shallwe> vamos ver, instalando kubuntu 15.04 ta bem legal esse kde 5
<alvaro> E funciona
<Rudolf> alvaro: não cara, a gm é um lixo
<shallwe> alvaro, mas da tearing?
<Picasso_DF> pode falar de outras distribuições aqui?
<Rudolf> Picasso_DF: claro
<Rudolf> Picasso_DF: por mim pode
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuehe
<crisscohen> rudolf
<shallwe> só nao pode falar marcas registradas
<crisscohen> para de falar que eh um lixo
<alvaro> coloquei programas pesadões e ela aguenta
<crisscohen> tem nada de lixo
<Rudolf> crisscohen: ok
<Rudolf> crisscohen: o suporte a esta placa no linux é um lixo
<Rudolf> crisscohen: praticamente alfa
<Picasso_DF> Quem me recomenda uma distribuição fora ubuntu que seja de boa vídeo e o sistema todo em si? Poxa, ubuntu tá o bug em pessoa =/
<Rudolf> Picasso_DF: debian
<Rudolf> Picasso_DF: uso o original
<shallwe> Picasso_DF, que tipo de video?
<shallwe> jogos?
<alvaro> Arranque o Unity, vai melhorar 100%
<Picasso_DF> em geral, no 14.04 até que ia o ubuntu... mais po...
<Picasso_DF> uso xubuntu
<shallwe> Picasso_DF, é o que eu uso :)
<shallwe> mais leve de todos
<shallwe> xubuntu 14.04
<Picasso_DF> sim mais tá todo bugado ainda mais quando tentei agora atualizar o kernel, bugou geral.
<alvaro> Lubuntu é o mais leve, porem mais simplorio
<shallwe> alvaro, ai Lubuntu acho que é pra pentium 4 o.O
<alvaro> Lubuntu roda em pentium 2 folgado
<shallwe> meu note tem 1ghz mas é amd c-60 tenho 2gb de ram, mas a maledeta placa de video radeon 6290 me rouba 400 MB e não tem jeito de eu mudar isso
<shallwe> dual core aqui claro
<crisscohen> vou colocar o fedora aqui
<Picasso_DF> qual distri é legal fora ubuntu?
<alvaro> comigo é Core@Duo
<shallwe> Picasso_DF, se não quer correr o risco dos bugs que vc fala tenta outra, pode tentar a Debian puro
<alvaro> tem varias
<shallwe> como Rudolf disse
<Picasso_DF> debian puro nem identificar minha wifi identifica hehuehuehe um saco =s
<alvaro> Gentoo é no braço mesmo
<shallwe> Sei que tem gente que vai me bater, mas distribuições rpm são um saco
<pedro> Oi pessoal, estou tendo um problema bem serio tentando instalar o ubuntu no meu computador, alguem pode me ajudar?
<shallwe> Picasso_DF, a sim isso o ubuntu tem tudo pronto, drive e tudo mais
<shallwe> mas é derivado de debian então não terias problema
<shallwe> pedro, oi, fale
<Rudolf> crisscohen: tentou isso: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/05/intel-linux-graphics-driver-installer-1-0-5
<Picasso_DF> aquela do yumi é qual mesmo?
<crisscohen> Rudolf
<Rudolf> crisscohen: obviamente adaptando a sua versão?
<crisscohen> esse driver nao da support a 15.04
<pedro> oi shallwe, as duas ultimas vezes que eu tentei instalar o ubunto no meu computador ele parou de funcionar
<Rudolf> crisscohen: mas vc tentou adaptar?
<crisscohen> o installer nao deixa instalar
<crisscohen> isso eu nao sei como faz
<Rudolf> crisscohen: para  a versão mais nova do repositório?
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-14
<crisscohen> da uma luz ai
<crisscohen> eu to com o installer aqui
<shallwe> pedro, vc chegou a entrar no ubuntu depois de instalar?
<pedro> não, a instalação deu erro, depois disso meu computador não funciona mais, nem o windows consegue inicializar
<shallwe> pedro, deve ter dado algum erro e parou o bot, vc ainda tem o windows na outra partição?
<pedro> sim, mas ele deixou de funcionar
<pedro> e o ubuntu não instalou por causa do erro
<Picasso_DF> vou instalar manjaro aqui e vê de qual é...
<pedro> se tu quiser eu posso te explicar em maiores detalhes o que aconteceu
<shallwe> pedro, pois é vc tem que me falar o nome do erro
<shallwe> e vc pode recuperar o bot do windows é o 7?
<pedro> a situação é mais complicada que isso
<shallwe> pedro, só preciso do erro que deu a linha de erro
<shallwe> tem como saber?
<shallwe> ou ele para no bot?
<pedro> recem meu hd foi formatado e corrigido, o técnico instalou o windows 8
<pedro> quando eu dei boot usando um pen drive para instalar o ubuntu de novo, ele não reconheceu que já tinha algum outro sistema operacional instalado
<pedro> só isso eu já achei muito estranho
<shallwe> e na hora do particionamento o que você escolheu? automatico?
<pedro> então prosseguindo com a instalação ele perguntou se eu queria baixar atualizações enquanto instalava e se poderia instalar o fluendo
<pedro> aceitei as duas coisas, depois disso fiquei esperando duas horas pela proxima etapa e ela não carregou
<pedro> e por causa de uma forte chuva com raios eu tive que cancelar a instalação e desligar o computador
<shallwe> pedro, sim e depois instalou de novo?
<pedro> quando eu religuei ele já não consegui mais dar boot no pen drive nem usar o windows
<shallwe> ta e vc tentou instalar de novo?
<pedro> ele não da mais boot, eu nao consigo iniciar a instalação de novo entende
<shallwe> pedro, sim então vc precisa alterar o bot na bios, qual seu pc? sabe o nome da placa mãe?
<shallwe> geralmente no bot vc fica apertando várias vezes F9 ou F12 ai lá vc vai aparecer o hd e o pendrive pra selecional
<shallwe> ou outra tecla claro depende da placa mãe
<pedro> sim, asrock fm2a55m-hd+
<shallwe> a bom vamos ver
<pedro> eu já conferi isso na verdade, o boot principal está no pendrive
<shallwe> estranho só se danificou o pendrive, não o hardware mas o que estava gravado nele
<shallwe> já testou em outro pc o pendrive?
<pedro> ainda não, mas porque o windows deixaria de funcionar?
<pedro> sallwe, o pendrive está funcionando bem
<shallwe> pq o ubuntu modifica o boot no final da instalação
<shallwe> e como vc nao terminou ele deu erro, pq ele deixa digamos semi pronto o boot no começo e finaliza na instalação
<shallwe> pendrive está dando boot no outro pc?
<pedro> dando boot eu não sei, mas ele funcionou bem agora
<pedro> quando eu usei ele para dar boot no meu computador ocorreu um erro, eu tive que teclar "tab" e depois "live" para poder prosseguir com o booto
<pedro> boot
<pedro> isso foi a primeira vez, agora essa técnica nao funciona mais
<shallwe> ta e na bios vc tem certeza de que ele está como primário?
<pedro> tinho
<pedro> tenho*
<pedro> a verdade é que eu tenho um hd muito antigo e acho que ele pode estar danificado
<shallwe> na tua bios tem uma opção de secure boot windows 8
<shallwe> Secure Boot, isso é pra windows 8, será que não é isso?
<shallwe> pedro, só não entendo pq o boot parou de funcionar
<pedro> cara! conferi novamente, o USB não estava como primario, a instalação esta procedendo agora
<pedro> se voltar a dar erro eu volto aqui
<pedro> obrigado pela ajuda
<shallwe> pedro, bl!
<shallwe> qualquer coisa chama a gente
<shallwe> desmarca update faz isso no ubuntu quando instalar ele depois
<shallwe> não precisa ser na instalação assim não corre o risco de dar erro
<petiinho> Alguém pode me ajudar estou com problema que o ubuntu não reconhece a minha placa de rede o que eu devo fazer ?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e o chip que tens
<petiinho> não entendi desculpa :s
<astroo-> poe que chip e versao ubuntu tens e que problema e
<petiinho> Estou usando o ubuntu 14 placa mae gigabyte 970a-d3p
<astroo-> e o chip do wifi e...
<petiinho> não é wifi é onboard
<petiinho> rede onboard no cabo mesmo
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<petiinho> Alguém pode me ajudar estou com problema que o ubuntu não reconhece a minha placa de rede o que eu devo fazer ? Estou usando o ubuntu 14 placa mae gigabyte 970a-d3p e rede onboard no cabo mesmo
<KurtKraut> petiinho, Tente com o Ubuntu 15.05.
<KurtKraut> ooops
<KurtKraut> petiinho, Tente com o Ubuntu 15.04
<petiinho> ubuntu 15.04 ? a onde que eu faço o download porque no site do ubuntu está falando que tem até o ubuntu 14.10 só
<KurtKraut> petiinho, Em que 'site do ubuntu' tem até 14.10?!
<petiinho> http://ubuntu-br.org/
<KurtKraut> petiinho, Esse site um dia já foi motivo de orgulho e hoje é de vergonha. Vá no site oficial, no http://ubuntu.com
<petiinho> ok muito obrigado =DD fazendo download do ubuntu 15
<ArchDebian> KurtKraut: "motivo de vergonha" nossa, mas o que tem de tão ruim assim?
<KurtKraut> ArchDebian, A home é evidência do quão abandonado é. Anunciando como versão mais recente a 14.10, ou seja, mês 10 de 2014. Estamos no mês 7 de 2015 já.
<ArchDebian> KurtKraut: sim, concordo, td dei uma olhada no Planeta Ubuntu e fiquei impressionado, lembro o quão legal era este agregador de blogs e agora está praticamente morto...  que triste :(
<Sabrina_> Olá, como faço para instalar o ubuntu no meu tablet?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> pen drive
<Sabrina_> Vi em um site q com códigos pelo PC é possível instalar no tablet, e em outro q por um aplicativo, mas precisava de root, não sei qual a opção correta
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<picasso_> alguém ai pode me ajudar? Tô usando o linux mais tá super lento a conexão o que pode ser isso? detalhe só aqui no linux mesmo...
<astroo-> diz que chip tens
<picasso_> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)
<picasso_> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<picasso_> ah to no manjaro =x
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<x_root> ciao astroo- :)
<astroo-> ciao
<x_root> alguém aqui usa openbox?
<x_root> alguma dica de interface?
<ArchDebian> x_root: não sei se responde sua pergunta...  o LXDE é bem leve, mas o XFCE4 tb é leve e bem funcional
<x_root> ArchDebian, não, mas vlw haha :)
<x_root> é pq instalei "sem querer" o openbox aqui no fedora (ao instalar o xguest)
<x_root> daí fui abrir pra testar.. queria uma dica de como modificar a interface do openbox
<shallwe> boa, eu uso o do ratinho :) acho que é xfce
<ArchDebian> x_root: para configurar o OpenBox tem 2 formas:  1) mudando o arquivo:  ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml
<ArchDebian> x_root: a outra 2) é usando a interface gráfica:  $ obconf
<ArchDebian> x_root: respondido?!
<x_root> ArchDebian, sim, mto obrigado :)
<x_root> o/
<micalessio> eu usei o unebooting pra instalar o .iso do ubuntu direto no hd (a bios ta com senha entao nao consigo dar boot pelo pendrive) como que eu posso deletar todos os arquivos do windows/ qual o melhor jeito de configurar as repartições
<hggdh> simpesmente seleccione a opção para usar o disco inteiro durante a instalação
<micalessio> eu tenho 4 partições no disco e quero deixar todas para o linux (quero tirar o windows) o ponto de montagem delas deixo todas como / ou especifico como /boot, /usr e etc
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Guest50028> oi?
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Guest50028> pode me tirar uma duvida?
<Guest50028> queria saber qual a melhor versão do ubuntu agora
<mirqui> fala , se der te ajudo
<mirqui> para que vc quer ele ?
<Guest50028> pra usar no dia-dia
<Daekdroom> Guest50028, a versão 14.04 LTS é uma boa ideia porque ela tem suporte até 2019.
<Guest50028> desenvolver tb
<Daekdroom> A 15.04 é a versão mais atual, mas o suporte dela acaba logo depois que a 15.10 for lançada, e aí você é obrigado a atualizar mais rapidamente.
<mirqui> sim , a 14.04 64 bita , estável
<Guest50028> Estou usando a 15.04, mas não parece tão estável mesmo
<mirqui> se vc é desenvolvedor , por questões de drivers , as mais atuais
<mirqui> faz pouco tempo de lançamento
<mirqui> dentre sair e ficar boa , vai ai uns 3 , 4 meses
<mirqui> a 14.04 é lts ,
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<squid_> boa noite, como faço para retornar para a versão 14.10, pois instalei a 15.04 e percebi que alguns aplicativos estão sem funcionar
<squid_> ?
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-15
<astroo-> ola
<Rudolf_> reinstalando
<Ezequiel> oi
<Ezequiel> alguem pra me ajudar?
<Guest73414> jHi alguem pra me ajudar?
<Guest73414> '-'
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest73414> ok
<Guest73414> eu estou tentando emular o seu sistema em uma maquina virtual so que da erro
<Guest73414> aparece please use a kernel appopriate for you cpu
<Guest73414> uso um i7 2600k , não e possivel emular em uma maquina virtual com esse processador?
<Guest151515> pts tomei dc aqui sorry
<Guest151515> please use a kernel appopriate for you cpu n sei pq da isto.
<astroo-> ninguem falou
<Guest151515> '='
<Guest151515> sou novo nesse mundo de sistema de computação '-'
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> aqui a ajuda tem alguns vazios por vezes
<Guest151515> vou tentar um outro emulador de máquina virtual
<Guest151515> pts deu mesmo erro =/
<Guest151515> Vou indo nessa =/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<wroot> Ae galera gostaria de saber se alguem pode me da uma dica de um bom substituto para o AutoCAD no ubuntu. que eu possa abrir e editar também.
<grantd> wroot,  boas opçoes existem: BRL-CAD, FreeCAD e LIbreCAD
<wroot> hum..ok.. mas em todos esses eu posso edita-los?
<wroot> abrir um arquivo do tipo dwg?
<grantd> SIm
<grantd> teste o primeiro, pelo que vi parece ser tem o melhor potencial
<wroot> mass. obrigado pela dica.
<grantd> Disponha
<Rudolf_> wroot: não existe bom substituto de autocad em qualquer sistema
<grantd> Encontrar um substituto para todas as funçoes é realmente impossivel, principalmente se tratando de autocad
<Elfon> PEssoal, alguem tá conseguindo logar no cliente skype?
<Dead_Thinker> Elfon: eu loguei mais cedo
<Dead_Thinker> no linux
<Dead_Thinker> to no mac agora
<Elfon> Dead_Thinker: aqui nada
<Elfon> Dead_Thinker: aparece rapidamente uma msg e depois nada
<Rudolf_> Elfon: acabei de dar logoff em uma máquina e logado em outra
<Rudolf_> Elfon: normalzinho
<Elfon> Rudolf_: caraca...o q será aqui?
<grantd> hora e data diferente ?
<Elfon> já tentei em várias vm e nada
<Elfon> grantd: como assim?
<grantd> se nao tiverem atualizadas o skype nao loga
<liberie> estou no skype de boa
<Elfon> que m* hein
<Elfon> soda
<Elfon> liberie: grantd detalhe...estou tentando com o endereço do hotmail
<Elfon> será que é isso?...eu usava ele antes
<Elfon> Rudolf: td legal ae?
<grantd> COmo é a mesma coisa eu acho que nao deveria ter problema nao
<Elfon> grantd: liberie com o login do skype vai de boa...mas com a conta MicroU$$oft não vai...tipow... meu_email@hotmail.com não vai
<Elfon> será que não funfa mais a conta hotmail?
<grantd> tentou sem o @hotmail.com
<grantd> ?
<Elfon> grantd: não vai
<Elfon> só vai com a conta skype
<Elfon> a conta @hotmail.com não vai de jeito nenhum...nem sem @hotmail
<grantd> MAs ela esta conectando normal via web ?
<wroot> que pena brl-cad é uma otima ferramenta mas nao trabalha com arquivos .dwg
<Elfon> grantd: estou vendo aqui...parece que é a atualização da política de segurança....
<Elfon> parece algo do tipow...se quiser continuar utilizando nossos serviços...nos dê acesso completo aos seus dados....huahuahu
<grantd> o.O
<Elfon> grantd: era isso mesmo
<Elfon> tinha q aceitar a atualização das políticas de segurança
<grantd> Não lembro nem a ultima vez que abri um e-mail hotmail, nao teria como saber rs rsrs
<Elfon> é soda isso
<Elfon> já tinha semanas que não conseguia
<wroot> exit
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-16
<claiton> oi , estou com um problema ao iniciar ubuntu 15.04 ,aparece erro   INITRAMFS
<astroo-> ola
<claiton> OI
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<claiton> OK
<astroo-> sempre letras minusculas se nao e tipo gritar
<Lucas__> Por favor, alguém sabe dizer como ocultar os arquivos desktop.ini ? São arquivos do Windows, vou ter algum problema posteriormente se eu por um acaso deletar esses arquivos ? Obrigado
<claiton> ok a ideia seria destacar  para facilitar nao gitar
<Rudolf> Lucas__: pode apagar
<Rudolf> claiton: o que vc fez para foder com sua inicialização
<claiton> nada
<Rudolf> claiton: simplesmente um dia vc desligou no outro não funcionava mais?
<claiton> sim
<Rudolf> credo
<claiton> n'ao foi a primeira vez que deu esse erro , ja tive que formatar por causa dele 2 vezes
<claiton> ubuntu anterior nunca aconteceu isso
<Rudolf> claiton: eu nem insistiria no ubuntu
<Rudolf> claiton: pau deste tipo do nada
<claiton> gostei bastante do ubuntu anterior ,mas esse ... nao gostaria de voltar para  o windows
<Rudolf> claiton: mas vc sabe que a versão estável é a versão 14.04 né?
<Rudolf> claiton: mas não existe apenas ubuntu
<Rudolf> claiton: tem TANTAS outras distros
<claiton> qual vc me sugere,conhece alguma
<claiton> que seja estavel
<astroo-> depende dos gostos tambem
<claiton> os mesmos programas que uso no ubuntu tipo kdenlive posso usar em outro linux
<ghoul> boa noite :3
<astroo-> ola
<Rudolf> claiton: sim, pode
<Rudolf> claiton: linux é linux
<Rudolf> claiton: as vezes as versões estáveis diferem de distro para distro
<claiton> so conhecia ubuntu mesmo vou pesquisar
<claiton> obrigado pela ajuda
<Rudolf> claiton: procura por distros linux no google
<Rudolf> claiton: e recomendo fortemente a leitura dos guias www.guiafoca.org
<astroo-> claiton  ve o privado
<Rudolf> divulguem, funciona
<Rudolf> http://www.superdownloads.com.br/materias/6960-usando-whatsapp-via-pidgin-no-linux.htm
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<licensed> Rudolf, testou quando?
<licensed> Rudolf, whatsapp proibiu todos clientes nao oficiais
<bcbrito> Boa noite Senhores, gostaria de saber se alguém sabe como configurar um servidor web local  no ubuntu, para programar em C# eu realizei apenas a instalação do monodevelop mas preciso de sercidor local para testar.
<bcbrito> nas verdade é em asp.net mvc
<astroo-> ola e ate
<Rudolf> licensed: aqui acabou de funcionar
<Rudolf> licensed: versões atualizadas da lib de suporte
<licensed> Rudolf, bom saber.. eu usava as libs antigas q ele se baseou: whatsapi e yowsup
<licensed> ai o whatsapp bloqueou tudo
<Rudolf> licensed: não sei por quanto tempo vai funcionar, mas por hora funfou
<licensed> joia
<Rudolf> git clone https://github.com/davidgfnet/whatsapp-purple.git
<licensed> eu vi
<Rudolf> bom, dormir
<migeru> Olá
<migeru> alguém sabe como posso baixar a .iso do Ubuntu?
<migeru> para usar em uma máquina virtual
<hugutux> galera... bom dia!
<diegorv> bom dia
<hugutux> existe uma opção para eu Salvar minha lista de canais preferidos?
<hugutux> quero sempre que logar no xchat, ele já entra no freenode e nos canais que eu acessei a ultima vez
<diegorv> hugutux depende do client de irc que vc tá usando, ele deve ter essa opção, procura na ajuda dele.
<hugutux> estou com o xchat.. mas não achei nada assim!
<hugutux> vou procurar mais por aqui!
<diegorv> hugutux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto "favorite channels", primeira imagem da direita pra esquerda
<Elfon> Bom dia...alguém usa o gnucash?
<crv> galera, alguém sabe porque meu ubuntu não está lendo todas as pastas de um diretório montado?
<xGrind> crv, oq aparece?
<crv> xGrind, montei meu HD externo, vou por exemplo na pasta Músicas, ele lê apenas parte das músicas que lá existem...
<xGrind> crv, da uma olhada nas permissões dos arquivos
<xGrind> digite no terminal: ls -l /caminho/noDaPasta
<xGrind> ex: /crv/Músicas
<xGrind> pode ser que nem todos estão com permissão para seu usuario
<crv> drwx------------ 1 caio caio
<crv> engraçado, é que nessa pasta existem mais 50 pastas mais ou menos...
<crv> e elas nao aparecem, nem no ambiente gráfico, nem pelo ls
<crv> rs
<xGrind> devem estar ocultas
<crv> nop, não estão!
<xGrind> estranho
<crv> tb acho... achei que eu tinha perdido as pastas, mas quando logo pelo windows, tudo funciona normal
<crv> =x
<Lucas__> Boa tarde, então, eu to usando o Ubuntu 15.04 32bits, mas queria instalar o de 64bits, fiz o download, e usei o Unebootin pra criar um pen drive bootavel, porém não funciona, eu selecione ele na bios, mas mesmo assim quando inicio ele, ele a inicia o meu ubuntu atual, alguem sabe informar o que pode ser ?
<xGrind> aparece com . na frente do nome da pasta qndo vc entra pelo windows?
<crv> não xGrind aparece normal
<xGrind> Lucas__, seu processador é de 64bits?
<crv> Por exemplo, a pasta Rush, é listada no windows, mas não aparece quando acesso pelo Linux
<crv> rs
<crv> e existe a pasta lá
<crv> ;~
<crv> vou montar o hd no meu notebook (tb com linux) e ver o que da
<Lucas__> Sim, uso um i5, eu usava Windows 7 64, resolvi formatar com o ubuntu que eu tinha aqui já, pra mim conhecer, como acabei gostando, resolvi usar ele, mas queria rodar ele 64bits
<crv> xGrind, no meu notebook, leu todas as pastas, no desktop nao.... (note ubuntu mate 14.04) (desktop ubutnu 14.04)
<crv> =x
<crv> xGrind, troquei a porta usb e leu
<crv> vai entender
<crv> =x
<crv> vlw pela ajuda
<xGrind> kkk
<xGrind> crv, estranho msm kk
<xGrind> Lucas__, ja tentou o ubuntu 14.04 ?
<xGrind> versões regulares dão mais erros que lts
<Lucas__> Não tentei, o que eu tenho é 14.04, mas é 32bits, gravado em dvd, funciona normal, é que no site tem as duas versões pra baixar né, 15.04 e 14.04, se eu baixar a 14.04 eu posso atualizar depois pra 15 né
<xGrind> Lucas__, pode, mas dê preferencia pra 14.04 pq tem 5 anos de suporte. a 15.04 tem só 9 meses
<Lucas__> É, eu não entendi muito bem isso, tipo, lançam sempre uma versão nova, mas o suporte maior é pro mais antigo, eu pensei que versões mais novas haviam melhorias
<xGrind> Lucas__, a cada 2 anos, são lançadas versões LTS que possuem 5 anos de suporte e são mais estáveis. e outras versões são lançadas a cada 6 meses, mas são mais pra testes mesmo de coisas novas na distribuição.
<Lucas__> Entendi, eu achei diferente mesmo no site, a versão 14.04 está em destaque no site, vou tentar mais uma vez aqui, e depois vou baixar a 14.04 caso não de certo, eu pelo menos não vi diferença lá, mas a iso que eu baixei esta escrito amd, não tem na haver com o processador né ?
<xGrind> Lucas__, nao. amd64 é pra sistemas 64bits, enquanto i386 é pra 32bits
<Lucas__> Entendi, vou tentar aqui, valeu
<rickymoura> boa tarde :)
<rickymoura> e ai asfelix :) , como vai vc ?
<andrew> Boa tarde
<rickymoura> blza
<andrew> Vale a pena mudar do 14.04 pro 15.04? digo por alguma melhoria no sistema
<rickymoura> o q kernel é mais atual
<AsFelix> andrew: particularmente eu prefiro sempre usar versões LTS
<rickymoura> em compensação o suporte é por 9 meses
<AsFelix> tudo bem rickymoura, obrigado
<AsFelix> e vc?
<rickymoura> tudo bem graças a deus
<rickymoura> as verções lts são melhores testadas
<rickymoura> vc pega uma versão intermediária , ela leva uns 2 , 3 meses para rodar legal
<andrew> tenho ciência das versões LTS, sempre optei por elas
<andrew> desde a época que mandavam o CD do ubuntu pra você em casa hehe
<andrew> mas pensei em talvez mudar e testar essas versões mais novas
<rickymoura> hummm escondendo o jogo ;)
<rickymoura> vc é gamer , desenvolvedor ?
<andrew> to mais pra desenvolvedor
<andrew> gosto muito do linux pra programar
<andrew> quando o hearthstone vir pro linux, paro com o Windows hehe
<rickymoura> bom , ai vc quem sabe , a versao 15 tem drivers mais atuais
<rickymoura> usa o teamviewer e faz um servidor windows
<andrew> tá rodando melhor com a placas da nvidia? tenho um note com uma nvidia e o gerenciamento da placa onboard/dedicada é bem precário
<rickymoura> ai vc pode usar qualquer ubuntu rodando o windows[[
<andrew> entendo, vou pesquisar sobre isso...
<rickymoura> eu jogo com minha mãe em rede
<rickymoura> uso o team viewer no windows , ubuntu , celular
<rickymoura> da para usar qualquer plataforma
<diegorv> rickymoura nunca pense em jogar com a minha mãe em rede hahahha, qual jogo tu joga com ela?
<diegorv> rickymoura será que o steam roda bem no ubuntu?
<diegorv> instalei um windows só pra jogar counter-strike na steam hahaha
<rickymoura> ahaha velho , jogos simples , freecell , paciência
<rickymoura> então diego , joga no linux , remotamente no windows
<GleidsonFabiano> boa tarde
<rickymoura> blza :)
<rickymoura> vai depender de sua internet
<GleidsonFabiano> estou estou tentanto instalar ubuntu 14.10 no meu Notebook
<rickymoura> se for boa , boa velocidade
<GleidsonFabiano> mais nao esta reconhecendo a minha unidade USB
<rickymoura> algum problema gleidson ?
<GleidsonFabiano> sim
<GleidsonFabiano> mais nao esta reconhecendo a minha unidade USB
<rickymoura> tens que ir na bios
<GleidsonFabiano> estou estou tentanto instalar ubuntu 14.10 no meu Notebook
<GleidsonFabiano> sim
<GleidsonFabiano> fiz
<rickymoura> e botar o usb para unidade bottavel
<GleidsonFabiano> sim
<rickymoura> tentou as outras portas ?
<GleidsonFabiano> mais agora esta na minha tela
<diegorv> rickymoura podecre, vou testar uma hora dessas
<GleidsonFabiano> falta bootmgr
<rickymoura> opa , disso nao entendo
<rickymoura> tenta o asfelix ou o rudolf
<rickymoura> diego , pode jogar no cel os jogos do pc tbm
<rickymoura> no caso , só joguei os de carta e corrida de carros
<diegorv> podecre
<AsFelix> ?
<GleidsonFabiano> ? help
<AsFelix> rickymoura: o que me chamas?
<andrew> steam roda bem sim no Ubuntu
<rickymoura> ahaha estou catequisando minha mãe para usar o ubuntu
<rickymoura> antigamente ela não queria nem ouvir falar
<rickymoura> agora passa horas jogando
<diegorv> andrew roda bem?
<rickymoura> o gleidson tem problemas asfelix
<AsFelix> qual o problema GleidsonFabiano?
<rickymoura> tem como dare ajuda ?
<AsFelix> não estou acompanhando o assunto
<GleidsonFabiano> estou estou tentanto instalar ubuntu 14.10 no meu Notebook
<GleidsonFabiano> mais nao esta reconhecendo a minha unidade USB
<GleidsonFabiano> mais agora esta na minha tela
<GleidsonFabiano> ? help
<GleidsonFabiano> falta bootmgr
<diegorv> GleidsonFabiano, talvez isso ajude: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/Instalar-Ubuntu-pelo-PenDriver
<AsFelix> GleidsonFabiano: antes de gravar a ISO, vc verificou o md5?
<GleidsonFabiano> não
<GleidsonFabiano> o que é MD5
<andrew> diegorv, muito bem.. so tive mais dificuldade pro gerenciamente da minha placa de vídeo, mas depois rodou liso... jogo XCOM, CS e Dota tranquilo
<andrew> gerenciamento*
<rickymoura> se sua mídia está íntegra , por isso o md5
<rickymoura> ele vê se está ok
<diegorv> GleidsonFabiano: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-checar-verificar-md5sum - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<diegorv> GleidsonFabiano dá uma olhada no link anterior q te passei cara, lá tem coisas que devem ser o seu problema :)
<GleidsonFabiano> ok
<GleidsonFabiano> estou vendo aqui
<diegorv> isso, dá uma lida, faz os testes, pode ser muitas coisas diferentes
<diegorv> nos links tu vai achar o caminho, mas vai ter que testar ai msm, não tem "receita mágica"
<diegorv> :)
<AsFelix> GleidsonFabiano: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/MD5
<AsFelix> diegorv: acho que eu te conheço...
<diegorv> AsFelix, será? não entro no irc tem alguns anos eu acho
<AsFelix> diegorv: vc é de SP?
<diegorv> AsFelix, sim
<AsFelix> trabalha ou trabalhou com Social Media?
<diegorv> AsFelix seu nick não me é estranho
<diegorv> AsFelix fiz alguns freelas, participei de alguns eventos
<AsFelix> kkkk
<AsFelix> te conheço sim!
<diegorv> AsFelix trabalhar msm, eu trabalho como programador, ruby / php
<AsFelix> nos conhecemos no SMBR2010 eu acho
<diegorv> AsFelix nossa, 5 anos atrás hahahahha
<diegorv> AsFelix lembrava disso não
<AsFelix> quando eu vi o nick associei ao twitter
<diegorv> podecre!
<diegorv> AsFelix e ai, como vc tá?
<AsFelix> diegorv: tranquilo, agora fora da área de SM, só como desenvolvedor mesmo
<diegorv> AsFelix massa, me distanciei de SM também, mto B.O
<diegorv> AsFelix tá programando noq?
<AsFelix> diegorv: algumas coisas, php, bash, c, um pouco de python e aprendendo Java
<diegorv> AsFelix cool :)
<diegorv> AsFelix eu to em Ruby on Rails, pouco de PHP pra Wordpress, JS e agora aprendendo Swift pra programar pra iOS
<AsFelix> diegorv: não sabia que tu usava Ubuntu não
<diegorv> AsFelix e não uso hahahha
<diegorv> AsFelix uso OS X
<AsFelix> kkkkkk
<diegorv> AsFelix mas meus servidores são tudo Ubuntu
<AsFelix> diegorv: ué... então tu usa Ubuntu ;)
<diegorv> AsFelix sim, mas não como desktop hahah  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<AsFelix> diegorv: eu estive afastado por um tempo do Ubuntu, estava só no Slackware (como desktop), mas daí resolvi dar mais uma chance e estou usando o Kubuntu
<AsFelix> diegorv: (ainda mais por causa do fórum)
<diegorv> AsFelix podecre, eu usei xubuntu como desktop alguns anos atrás, mas me irritava ter que arrumar bug que atrapalhava meu dia a dia sempre que saia uma atualização
<diegorv> AsFelix acho o OS X lindo, apesar de meio cagado ultimamente
<diegorv> AsFelix mas meus servidores coloco só ubuntu hahah, simples e prático :)
<AsFelix> diegorv: tenho servidores basicamente com Debian e CentOS; acho mais prático ainda
<oliverio> AsFelix, roda o que em seus servidores?
<diegorv> AsFelix, sempre achei o CentOS foda, mas nunca parei pra estudar
<AsFelix> diegorv: ainda mais que algumas aplicações que roda precisam ser homologadas, daí consigo "disfarçar" o CentOS como Red Hat
<diegorv> AsFelix hahhaha legal
<diegorv> AsFelix meus servidores são basicamente nginx+php-fpm+mysql
<diegorv> AsFelix to até migrando tudo pra ansible, pra facilitar os deploys
<GleidsonFabiano> diegorv Obrigado pela a dica
<GleidsonFabiano> e todos
<diegorv> GleidsonFabiano, de nada cara, espero q vc resolva seu problema :)
<AsFelix> diegorv: trabalho em um provedor, então uso muitas aplicações de rede, daí vem hospedagem, banco de dados, e-mail, etc...
<diegorv> AsFelix ahhh podecre, eu trabalho com clientes pequenos, que querem uma máquina legal rodando só pra eles
<diegorv> AsFelix então geralmente é EC2, Linode, Digital Ocean
<diegorv> AsFelix tudo rodando php/nginx/mysql/ruby/pgsql, algo desse stack sempre tá junto
<diegorv> ahhh e claro, varnish <3
<diegorv> AsFelix tu q deve mexer com uns servidores tensos hahahah, eu sou noob ainda
<AsFelix> diegorv: cara, posso ser grato de ter o prazer de dizer que aprendo muita coisa nova todo dia
<AsFelix> diegorv: um pouco do que eu uso e aprendo eu compartilho no meu blog, que tá beeem parado por falta de tempo, mas quero "reviver" ele
<diegorv> AsFelix isso deve ser muito legal msm, trampar em um ambiente q tu tá sempre vendo coisa nova
<diegorv> AsFelix eu trabalho sozinho, eu e mais um designer, então não tem mto dessas coisas não
<diegorv> AsFelix meu blog tá largado tb, www.diegorv.com, vou voltar a escrever
<diegorv> AsFelix comecei a mexer bastante com IoT, arduino, edson e afins, preciso blogar sobre
<AsFelix> diegorv: quero comprar um arduino, mas tenho equipamentos em casa que ainda nem testei por falta de tempo, então investir agora seria perca de tempo e dinheiro
<diegorv> AsFelix fato!
<diegorv> AsFelix se mora aonde?
<AsFelix> diegorv: Cascavel, no Paraná
<Lucas__> Não sei o que aconteceu, eu tentei 3 vezes criar um pen drive bootavel e não deu certo, na quarta e ultima vez deu certinho rs, formatei com o 15.04 64-bit, alguem, teve algum bug em relação a essa versão ? ou algo que não agradou ?
<AsFelix> Lucas__: está criando o pendrive bootavel de que forma?
<diegorv> AsFelix show :)
<diegorv> AsFelix qual teu blog?
<AsFelix> diegorv: http://blog.ffelix.eti.br
<diegorv> AsFelix opa, altas coisas legais
<Hudsonkem> Lucas__ independente do sistema operacional acredito que sempre tem bug.
<AsFelix> diegorv: valeu
<diegorv> AsFelix preciso escrever também, deixar de ser preguiçoso
<diegorv> Lucas__ http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/Instalar-Ubuntu-pelo-PenDriver
<Lucas__> Fiz exatamente desse jeito, porem as três primeira vezes deu errado, não funcionava, tentei pela ultima vez e deu certo, abriu o unetbootin normalmente, selecionei install ubuntu, e foi, agora não lembro se naquela opção de por tantos mbs no unebootin interfere, não me lembro se eu coloquei dessa ultima vez, nas primeiras vezes deixei 0
<Hudsonkem> dieborv desse jeito da erros com muitas pessoas
<Hudsonkem> se tiver no windows recomendo o yumi
<AsFelix> Lucas__: vc está criando através do Windows ou do Linux?
<Lucas__> Estava do próprio ubuntu, é que eu queria o 64-bit, pois estava usando o de 32-bit
<AsFelix> vc pode criar uma pendrive bootavel também usando o comando dd
<rafaeldib> Olá amigos, sou novo com a experiência ubuntu. Gostaria de saber qual é a diferença do 14.10 e do 14.04.2?
<AsFelix> rafaeldib: 14.04 - lançado em Abril de 2014
<AsFelix> rafaeldib: 14.10 - lançado em Outubro de 2014
<AsFelix> apesar de o 14.10 ser uma versão mais atual que o 14.04, particularmente eu recomendo a versão 14.04 por ser LTS
<rafaeldib> tanto uma quanto a outra é portugues
<rafaeldib> ?
<rafaeldib> LTS?
<AsFelix> rafaeldib: sim, na instalação de ambos você pode selecionar o português como idioma
<rafaeldib> Show cara!
<AsFelix> rafaeldib: LTS significa "Long Time Support", ou seja: estas versões possuem um período maior de suporte do que outras versões
<rafaeldib> Felix, os drivers do meu note são compatíveis com o OS?
<AsFelix> rafaeldib: dê uma pesquisada: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/soc/
<rafaeldib> Obrigado! Boa tarde!
<Daniela_> Boa tarde
<Daniela_> Adquirir um pc com Linux Ubuntu versão 12.04 e ao atualizar o mesmo deu problemas
<Daniela_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<AsFelix> Daniela_: que problema deu?
<Daniela_> Dando bugs
<Daniela_> como faço para restaurar para versão anterior?
<AsFelix> mas que tipo de bugs Daniela_?
<Daniela_> Sendo mais claro, comprei com uma versão e atualizei para a versão 14.04
<Daniela_> depois disso nao funcionou bem
<AsFelix> Daniela_: não há como reverter uma atualização completa do sistema, o ideal seria reinstalar
<Daniela_> como reinstalar?
<AsFelix> Daniela_: mas a respeito de bugs, problemas, não funcionar bem, etc... vc tem que ser mais específica para que possamos tentar ajudar
<Daniela_> onde baixo as versões originais?
<AsFelix> Daniela_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<moisesprofeta> Nunca consegui instalar um linux que roda se audio video e funciona-se na internet com acesso aos bancos . tem algum tutorial que me recomedam. instalar windows e  facil .logo vou instalar os dois.
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-17
<Sean___> Boa noie, criei um pen drive bootavel do ubuntu, consegui formatar um notebook normalmente, porem o meu, um dell, da o seguinte erro, uma tela preta com algumas coisas escristas, no final escrito kernel panic...o que pode ser ?
<astroo-> ola
<Rudolf> Sean___: "algumas coisas escritas"
<Rudolf> Sean___: pode ser essas coisas
<Rudolf> **podem
<Sean___> São codigos, mas ele não da boot, ele simplesmente da esse kernel panic
<Rudolf> Sean___: você chegou a instalar o kernel panic ocorre no boot do pendrive?
<Rudolf> Sean___: você chegou a instalar ou o kernel panic ocorre no boot do pendrive?
<Sean___> No boot mesmo, não chega a instalar
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mestre> lambda lambda lambda
<astroo-> ?
<mestre> alguem precisando de parceria para desenvolvimendo PHP ?
<andrew> Boa noite
<andrew> alguém que programa em c aqui?
<andrew> estou usando um programa pra tratar um arquivo.csv e criar um outro arquivo json
<andrew> isso pelo terminal
<andrew> mas estou recebendo permission denied, mesmo em sudo
<andrew> :/
<andrew> consegui!
<andrew> esqueci de voltar uma pasta atrás e dar chmod hehe
<EliasAmaral> oi
<SkNix> bom dia a todos
<Matheusggo> oi, queria saber o porque o ubuntu 15.04 ficou com a internet muito lenta no meu notebook
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: vai saber...
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: você precisa analisar
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: pode ser desde um suporte ruim ao seu hardware
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: até configuração
<Matheusggo> então, to achando que é configuração
<Matheusggo> pq meu hardware não é
<Matheusggo> nem minha internet
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: google it
<Matheusggo> o problema é que sou novo no mundo linux, to pesquisando que nem louco aqui
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: o que ja fez?
<Matheusggo> mais ta difícil de achar algo que resolva meu problema
<Matheusggo> já dei uns comandos no terminal
<Matheusggo> e algumas configurações de rede
<Matheusggo> vc me recomenda algo ?
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: "alguns comandos" não me dizem nada
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: diga o que já fez? qual seu tipo de configuraçâo? ethernet ou wifi? wep/wpa/wpa2
<Matheusggo> na verdade eu nem sei o que fiz, achei em um vídeo no youtube
<Matheusggo> wifi wpa2
<Matheusggo> tenho um notebook da itautec i5 - 4GB de ram - 1TB de hd
<Matheusggo> to com o Ubuntu 15.04 instalado
<Rudolf> qual o hardware?
<Rudolf> de rede
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: lspci -k
<Rudolf> mas somente a parte do wifi por favor
<shallwe> Matheusggo, primeira coisa manolo, está lenta pra download ou lenta pra abrir as páginas? Demora pra abrir páginas etc?
<Matheusggo> ambos
<Matheusggo> está inutilizável
<shallwe> já fez o teste de velocidade nos sites?
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: já rodou speedtest?
<Matheusggo> por isso estou em um ambiente Windows no momento
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: testou com o cabo de rede?
<shallwe> perguntei primeiro! :)
<Rudolf> shallwe: go on
<Matheusggo> não testei com o cabo de rede
<Matheusggo> eu não to achando como ver o driver de rede no windows
<shallwe> Matheusggo, mas faz o teste de velocidade em algum site
<Matheusggo> okay
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: faça no windows e no linux para compararmos
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: e pega a saida do comando lspci -k (precisa ser root)
<shallwe> a sim claro, pra ter certeza windows e linux como o Rudolf falou
<Matheusggo> ja sou root
<Matheusggo> to fazendo no windows
<Matheusggo> se eu trocar para linux
<Matheusggo> vou ter que mudar de HD
<Matheusggo> pq ta instalado em outro HD
<shallwe> o.O
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: testes no windows não nos adianta, ok?
<shallwe> trocar o hd manualmente?
<Matheusggo> sim... longa história cara...
<shallwe> a bom
<shallwe> pelo jeito não deu certo o boot
<Matheusggo> não curto dual boot
<Matheusggo> deu certo sim
<Matheusggo> mais to 3 HD lotados
<shallwe> eu já tive problema com boot, mas pelo menos sempre consegui recuperar tanto meu windows quando linux
<shallwe> por favor não nos diga o conteúdo dos hds que tenho medo de saber !
<Matheusggo> eu escolhi comprar um HD novo pra colocar o linux, pq não posso perder nada nos outros, são ferramentas de trabalho
<shallwe> a bom, se é assim melhor, não que o boot vá estragar hd, mas se sentir mais seguro assim tudo bem
<Matheusggo> deu 9Mbps no teste de velocidade, meu plano de internet é de 10Mbps - Ping: 78ms - Upload: 2Mbps
<Matheusggo> não é por estragar, é que os HD's estão lotados mesmo, não tem lugar pra colocar outro sistema operacional
<shallwe> Matheusggo, esse teste no linux?
<Matheusggo> sim
<Matheusggo> não, falei errado, no windows
<Rudolf> shallwe: se ele estivesse reclamando com estes resultados iria mandar ele tomar no cu
<shallwe> kkk vai pro linux manolo
<Matheusggo> Realtek RTL8188CE Wireless LAN 802.11n
<Matheusggo> só fui conferir meu driver de rede wireless
<Matheusggo> é esse ai em cima
<shallwe> tem alguns fixes que eu conheço mas vai depender
<Matheusggo> vou trocar de HD
<Matheusggo> me esperem
<shallwe> ta bom
<diegorv> bom dia!
<Matheusggo> Voltei
<Matheusggo> vou fazer o teste
<shallwe> blz
<shallwe> diegorv, bomdia
<Matheusggo> O teste deu: 7.32Mbs de download - 0.44Mbps de Upload - 34ms de ping
<Matheusggo> no teste tá ótimo
<Matheusggo> mas pra usar tá diferente
<shallwe> blz
<shallwe> então vamos ver se vc já fez o que irei te falar
<Matheusggo> principalmente em vídeos do youtube e conteudo multimidia em geral
<Matheusggo> fale shallwe
<Rudolf> huhieuhiuheiheuhieuhe
<Rudolf> to achando que é ubuntu mesmo
<Rudolf> não é rede
<Matheusggo> como assim Rudolf ?
<shallwe> Matheusggo, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8192ce.conf
<shallwe> ops
<shallwe> a sua é diferente
<shallwe> abre la no nautilus a pasta /etc/modprobe.d/
<Matheusggo> o que é nautilus ?
<Matheusggo> é o gerenciador de arquivos ?
<Rudolf> tudum tzzzz
<Matheusggo> sou novo no linux Rudolf, por isso estou pedindo ajuda véy..
<shallwe> nautilus é o windows explorer
<Matheusggo> ok
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: vou te fazer uma pergunta simples
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: você estudou seu sistema?
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: alias, pq você está usando Linux?
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: o que te trouxe até ele?
<Matheusggo> Estudei pouco, antigamente eu usava muito, usava o Ubuntu 10.04
<Matheusggo> Ai voltei a usar Windows pq eu precisava de alguns softwares que não tinha no linux
<shallwe> Matheusggo, depois faz no terminal um "iwconfig"
<Matheusggo> agora que o sistema está renovado, decidi voltar a usar
<shallwe> e procura uma linha com "Link Quality="
<Matheusggo> ok shallwe, estou dentro da pasta modprobe.d
<shallwe> ta mas faz o teste antes no terminal que te falei com o iwconfig
<Rudolf> shallwe: link quality com 7Mbps?
<Matheusggo> ta
<shallwe> a minha linha tem uma assim:
<Rudolf> shallwe: faz backup antes do arquivo
<shallwe> Link Quality=62/70  Signal level=-48 dBm
<shallwe> Rudolf, claro mas calma ele não vai mexer nada ainda
<Rudolf> ok
<Matheusggo> Link Quality=46/70  Signal level=-64 dBm
<shallwe> ta bom
<Elfon> BOM DIA SEXTA-FEIRA!!!
<Matheusggo> deu 46/70
<shallwe> dentro la das pastas tem um arquivo rtl8188ce.conf ou algo assim?
<Matheusggo> não
<shallwe> iwlwifi.conf?
<Matheusggo> tem um arquivo chamado: iwlwifi.conf
<Matheusggo> isso
<shallwe> blz
<shallwe> estranho que você não tem a config do drive só se o ubuntu não salva mais aí
<Matheusggo> será que eu vou ter que baixar um drive a parte ?
<shallwe> faz la no terminal
<shallwe> lspci
<shallwe> e cola aqui só a parte do wifi
<Matheusggo> o estranho que tá pegando a internet, o problema está na velocidade
<Matheusggo> ok
<shallwe> a minha:
<shallwe> 01:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> larele eee
<Matheusggo> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)
<Rudolf> 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01) Subsystem: Lenovo AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) Kernel driver in use: ath9k Kernel modules: ath9k
<shallwe> Rudolf, para de me imitar kkkk
<shallwe> fica comprando as mesmas coisas que eu
<Rudolf> é uma boa placa essa nossa
<shallwe> verdade eu tenho no note eeepc da asus
<shallwe> Matheusggo, bom tem um drive que vc pode tentar instalar direto deles
<Matheusggo> tenho que ir no site da itautec ?
<Matheusggo> e baixar
<shallwe> nao
<shallwe> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8188CE
<shallwe> me deu medo agora de ter esse nome ai itautec o.O
<shallwe> procura la tem tua placa
<Matheusggo> vou tentar
<shallwe> RTL8188CE
<Matheusggo> ja achei
<Matheusggo> to baixando
<shallwe> mas o novo kernel deveria ter corrigido isso
<shallwe> pelo que vi
<Matheusggo> logo menos irei trocar de notebook.. mais até agora esse itautec não deu muito problema... fiz varias modificações nele
<Matheusggo> terminou de baixar só agora
<Matheusggo> vou instalar
<Matheusggo> não sei se instalou...
<shallwe> Matheusggo, como vc instalou?
<Matheusggo> ele baixou, dei dois cliques, abriu um assistente de instalação, instalou rapidinho e fechou... pelo visto está instalado
<Rudolf> fear!
<shallwe> tem certeza? é um arquivo compactado
<shallwe> ele nao poderia fazer isso
<Matheusggo> ele não é .zip
<shallwe> teria que compilar
<Matheusggo> então só extraiu
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: cara, linux não é windows
<shallwe> eu tb acho
<shallwe> kkkk
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: cuidando com esses dois clicks
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: alias, quando estiver no linux, NUNCA use "dois clicks"
<Matheusggo> desculpa Rudolf, já falei que sou leigo cara
<Matheusggo> bom, agora percebi, é um arquivo compactado mesmo, ele leu
<Matheusggo> e agora ?
<shallwe> ta agora vai la na pasta que ele descompactou
<Matheusggo> ja estou nela
<shallwe> ai clica com o botao direito em alguma parte ai e pede "abrir terminal aqui" deve ter algo assim
<Matheusggo> rtl_92ce_92se_92de_8723ae_88ee_linux_mac80211_0012.0207.2013
<Rudolf> argh!
<Matheusggo> dentro da pasta
<Matheusggo> ?
<shallwe> eu não lembro como é no ubuntu nao uso ele eu uso xfce
<shallwe> sim entra ai
<shallwe> e pede pra abrir terminal com o botao direito do mouse
<shallwe> deve ter uma opção
<Matheusggo> putz..
<Matheusggo> não tem
<Rudolf> shallwe: não é melhotr abrir o terminal e ir na pasta manualmente?
<shallwe> Rudolf, pra usuário de windows é melhor o grafico :)
<Rudolf> shallwe: mas ele não está usando windows
<shallwe> Matheusggo, tem que ter se estas na pasta então vai no menu arquivo
<Rudolf> shallwe: se ficar usando windows no linux o cara nunca vai aprender
<shallwe> Rudolf, mas o ubuntu já colocou essa opção de abrir terminal
<Rudolf> shallwe: fica essa lenga lenga
<shallwe> isso tem a anos no kde eu usava
<Rudolf> clica aqui
<Rudolf> clica lá
<Matheusggo> achei
<shallwe> é questão de praticidade pra que eu vou ficar digitando mil caminhos se posso dar um clique :)
<shallwe> blz
<shallwe> provavelmente vai dar erro kkk mas tenta ai
<shallwe> faz no terminal "sudo make"
<Matheusggo> tá, pediu meu password de root, eu coloquei
<shallwe> e...
<Matheusggo> sepah que deu erro mesmo
<shallwe> antes faz ai no terminal
<shallwe> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<shallwe> pra instalar os compiladores necessários padrões do ubuntu
<CyberWorld> Bom Dia Galera
<Matheusggo> ok
<CyberWorld> Existe algum metodo de instalar o Arch sem internet ?
<SkNix> bom dia CyberWorld
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: wrong channel dude!
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: try /join #arch-br
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: or just #arch
<CyberWorld> Lá nao tem ninguem cabei de vim de lá heuehuhe
<Matheusggo> já esta instalado shallwe
<SkNix> CyberWorld,  .. aih veh.. archboot.
<Matheusggo> build-essential já é a versão mais nova. Os seguintes pacotes foram instalados automaticamente e já não são necessários:
<shallwe> entao ja estaa instalado
<SkNix> precisa de pacotes .. e fazer a instalação dos mesmos offline.
<shallwe> ubuntu 15.04²
<Matheusggo> e agora ? o que faço ?
<CyberWorld> poxa queria instalar o arch aki na maquina mais n tem internet =/
<shallwe> CyberWorld, o ubuntu vc consegue :)
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: tu nem procurou no google?
<shallwe> te indico ele
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: tem até videozinho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CFzuNYREa8
<shallwe> Matheusggo, vamos tentar algo mas vc pode perder o seu ubuntu :)quer tentar?
<CyberWorld> to usando 3G kkk
<Matheusggo> pode ser
<CyberWorld> depois eu vejo uma forma
<CyberWorld> mais vlw a ajuda ai
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: tem how to além de videos
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: só procurar lá
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: antes, de foder seu sistema aí
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: testa a conexão via cabo
<shallwe> vamos tentar direto da fonte
<shallwe> vai la no terminal com sudo sempre
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: pode nem ser pau do wifi
<Matheusggo> ok
<shallwe> "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-generic linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential dkms git"
<Matheusggo> o que pode ser Rudolf ?
<Elfon> CyberWorld: vc vai instalar agora?
<CyberWorld> eu ia
<Elfon> CyberWorld: foi malz...li só agora
<CyberWorld> comecei a instalar
<Matheusggo> shallwe: pronto
<CyberWorld> ai quando descompactei os pacote começou a pedir conexão com internet ai n consigui
<shallwe> ele instalou?
<Matheusggo> sim
<shallwe> "git clone https://github.com/FreedomBen/rtl8188ce-linux-driver"
<Matheusggo> ta baixando
<shallwe> ele vai baixar os arquivos pra ti compilar
<shallwe> isso depois que terminar entra no diretório
<Matheusggo> pronto
<shallwe> cd rtl8188ce-linux-driver
<shallwe> tudo no terminal
<Matheusggo> sim... to dentro do diretório
<shallwe> e ai tenta de novo o "sudo make"
<Rudolf> shallwe: toda hora que ele digita sudo ele precisa colocar a senha?
<Matheusggo> ta compilando
<Rudolf> shallwe: por que não usa su - ?
<shallwe> Rudolf, sudo su?
<Rudolf> shallwe: ou apenas su -
<Matheusggo> não Rudolf, não é sempre que pede a senha
<shallwe> Rudolf, é que a senha fica um tempo ainda funcioando
<Rudolf> shallwe: seguro!
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> Matheusggo: testou a internet com o cabo de rede?
<shallwe> segurança total manolo :)
<shallwe> Rudolf, agora é tarde kkk já ta kernel e tudo reinstalado
<shallwe> ou da pau geral ou funciona kkk
<H41T> user ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL"
<Rudolf> shallwe: instalar kernel no ubuntu dá pau?
<shallwe> digo na rede
<Matheusggo> ta instalando aqui
<shallwe> blz
<shallwe> ubuntu é difícil parar de funcionar instalando algo
<shallwe> a não ser vga drive proprietario já perdi vários ubuntus com isso
<Rudolf> kkkk
<shallwe> Matheusggo, depois se não der erro vai ai no install "sudo make install"
<shallwe> esse sudo deve ter um significado oriundo de algo, pq é uma palavra muito estranha
<Rudolf> vem de su
<Rudolf> Super User
<Rudolf> su do
<Rudolf> Do as Super User
<shallwe> sabia que tinha algum ingles no meio
<Matheusggo> pronto
<Matheusggo> terminou
<shallwe> instalou?
<shallwe> sudo make install?
<Matheusggo> agora é só dar um sudo make install
<shallwe> sim
<Matheusggo> ok
<shallwe> ou vai ou racha!
<Matheusggo> demoro haha
<shallwe> e depois o último pra copiar
<shallwe> 'sudo cp -r firmware/* /lib/firmware"
<Matheusggo> ta indo
<Elfon> Pessoal, acabei de comprar um pen drive e ele não é reconhecido na usb 2.0 ...só nas outras...alguma idéia da causa?
<Matheusggo> pronto
<Matheusggo> não sei se foi
<shallwe> Matheusggo,
<shallwe> fez o sudo cp -r firmware/* /lib/firmware?
<Rudolf> Elfon: mal contato? outra coisa funciona na usb 2.0? pendrive antigo? o que aparece no dmesg?
<Matheusggo> sim, não apareceu nada
<shallwe> simé assim mesmo
<shallwe> só aparece se da erro
<shallwe> agora reinicia e boa sorte :) te esperamos aqui
<shallwe> abç
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Elfon> Rudolf: outro pen drive funciona sim na usb 2.0
<Matheusggo> vamos ver hahah
<Matheusggo> valeu pessoal
<Elfon> ele não acense e um lsusb não muda nada
<Elfon> nas usb 1.0 vai de boa
<Elfon> muito sinistro isso
<shallwe> Elfon, só com esse pendrive ou com outros tb acontece isso?
<Elfon> só com ele
<Rudolf> Elfon: acho que te venderam refurb
<Rudolf> kkkkkk
<Rudolf> Elfon: mas teste em outro pc
<Elfon> Rudolf: ele funfa na 1.0
<Elfon> ele tava lacrado....sinistro
<Rudolf> Elfon: isso você já falou
<Rudolf> Elfon: e refurb vem lacrado
<Elfon> se não resolver vou numa igreja.
<Elfon> e diz que é compatível
<shallwe> Elfon, se só com ele cara então é ele kkk
<shallwe> Elfon, vc nao tem idéia do que eles fazem com pendrive eu mesmo já passei por isso
<Rudolf> Elfon: dizer que é compatível até chinês diz
<Rudolf> shallwe: uhum
<Rudolf> Elfon: vai na loja e troca
<CyberWorld> Elfon, dependendo da marca as vezes vc pode procurar o erro no site
<Elfon> caraca...nunca vi isso
<shallwe> pior é a quantidade diz 16gb e é mascarado de um de 4gb
<shallwe> pior que vc formata aparece 16gb mas ele só grava 4gb
<Rudolf> Elfon: não chora! engole o choro!
<Elfon> hahaha
<Rudolf> refurb
<Rudolf> Elfon: premiado
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<CyberWorld> Elfon, acho que a loja te vendeu uma coisa corrompida
<Elfon> putz.
<shallwe> Elfon, testa em outro pc
<shallwe> só assim saberás
<Elfon> pior que não tenho outro com usb 2.0
<CyberWorld> semana passada tava com um cartao de memoria que eu botava pra formata e ele aparecia 1TB pra formata sendo q ele era de 2 GB
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkk
<Elfon> eu tive problema com um cartão de memória....ele gravava mas corrompia tudo
<shallwe> Elfon, sim é os piratas
<shallwe> era de quantos gb o cartao?
<Elfon> 8
<shallwe> então ele pode ser 2gb mascarado
<CyberWorld> agora vei fiquei de cara um cartao de memoria de 1TB, coisa q só eu tinha... tecnologia só minha kkkkkk
<shallwe> ele deve corromper se passar
<shallwe> CyberWorld, hahuauhahuahua 1tb foi boa
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<shallwe> claro e pior que o linux até mostra 1tb, vc formata 1tb mas vai usar só funciona 4 ou 8gb kkk piada
<Elfon> eu apaguei a partição pelo gparted e criei uma em ntfs
<shallwe> mirqui, bom dia
<CyberWorld> E a marca do cartao era da boa era esse SanDisk
<Elfon> mas sinistro...é como ele ficasse morto na usb 2.0
<Elfon> CyberWorld: o meu cartão era Kingston...mas ching ling
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Elfon> as letras eram muito loucas...vi isso depois que comprei um original
<Matehusggo> deu certo!
<CyberWorld> Elfon: Era Kingston escrito em ebraico eu ja vi um desses na 25 de março em SP
<Rudolf> shallwe: seu padawan voltou
<shallwe> Matehusggo, deu certo de ficar bom sem lentidao?
<shallwe> pq depois disso tudo eu não sei mais o que te falar hahuauha se não funcionou agora....
<Elfon> CyberWorld: Rudolf esse pen drive de hj é fabricado (montado) no Brasil....affff
<Matehusggo> de cara, ta sem lentidão, vamos ver a longo prazo
<shallwe> Matehusggo, blz pelo que andei lendo o drive padrão dele no linux era meio ruim, e nesse diretorio que vc instalou tinha alguns fix
<Matehusggo> será que você pode me ajudar em outra coisa ?
<shallwe> Matehusggo, depende o que seria?
<Matehusggo> quero tirar a senha de boot
<shallwe> senha de boot?
<CyberWorld> Elfon: e algumas peças de computador estao sendo montadas aqui no brasil tb e não está tendo a mesma durabilidade e funcionalidade das feitas no exterior
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<Matehusggo> é
<shallwe> vc diz de entrada?
<Matehusggo> tipo, quando instalei o sistema ele perguntou se eu queria colocar
<shallwe> a ta é de login no ubuntu certo, vc quer entrar automaticamente ?
<Rudolf> shallwe: se não for home criptografada
<Matehusggo> tipo, quando ligo o pc ele pede duas vezes a senha
<shallwe> Rudolf, aaaaaa bom
<Rudolf> home criptografada
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<shallwe> Matehusggo, pois é ai eu passo kkk
<Elfon> CyberWorld: minha preocupação é essa m* corromper dados daqui a um tempo
<Matehusggo> iddo
<Matehusggo> isso*
<shallwe> uma vc pode tirar e fazer ele entrar automaticamente mas a outra é pq realmente é criptografia como o Rudolf falou
<Matehusggo> e por ser criptografada, não tem como tirar ?
<shallwe> Matehusggo, na realidade eu nunca usei isso
<CyberWorld> Elfon: nem fala vei, eu tenho um HD externo da seagate, nunca deu problema, agora o da Samsung direto vei, ou perdia alguns arquivos ou as vezes o arquivo aumentava o tamanho era uma coisa incrivel cara
<shallwe> mas a de entrar automaticamente vc pode tirar nas configurações do sistema
<shallwe> nas configurações de login lá tem como fazer
<Matehusggo> eu coloquei sem querer
<Matehusggo> mais s não der pra tirar, não tem problema também
<Rudolf> Matehusggo: ter tem
<Rudolf> Matehusggo: formatando a pasta criptografada
<Matehusggo> como faço isso ?
<shallwe> galera alguem sabe como eu deixo meu ubuntu com cara do windows 10?
<shallwe> pronto fiz minha piada do dia :)
<mirqui> ahaha e o pior que acho que tem como fazer
<mirqui> mas é horrivel
<Rudolf> shallwe: viadagem hein!
<mirqui> ahaha da brava
<shallwe> :)
<Rudolf> Matehusggo: no seu caso, reinstalando
<shallwe> partiu fazer o pao pra brusqueta da tarde :)
<shallwe> depois volto boa sorte Matehusggo :)
<Matehusggo> valeu shallwe
<Matehusggo> aaah, então nem compensa Rudolf
<mirqui> matehu vc tem acesso as duas senhas , certo?
<Rudolf> Matehusggo: é meio complexo
<Matehusggo> certo
<Rudolf> Matehusggo: localiza qual a partição que está a swap
<mirqui> então copia o que te interessa , depois formata
<Rudolf> swapoff -a
<Rudolf> cryptsetup remove /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<Rudolf> vim /etc/crypttab
<Rudolf> remove COMENTANDO a partição que está a swap
<Rudolf> mkswap /dev/sdaX (X é a partição que está a swap)
<Rudolf> swapon /dev/sdaX
<Matehusggo> calma
<Rudolf> vim /etc/fstab
<Rudolf> onde estiver /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 coloque /dev/sdaX
<mirqui> copia o que ele está te dizendo
<mirqui> em um arquivo txt , ai já sabe para outras situações
<Rudolf> eu sinceramente não recomendo fazer
<Rudolf> não é trivial
<Elfon> Rudolf: CyberWorld em alguma maneira de indentificar a porta usb 2.0 no linux?
<Rudolf> e pode dar pau
<Rudolf> Elfon: hã?
<Elfon> vou testar o pen drive em outro pc, mas não sei se tem porta usb 2.0
<Rudolf> Elfon: lsusb -v
<Matehusggo> ah então deixa
<Matehusggo> eu ia começar a fazer... mais deixa
<CyberWorld> Elfon: tem sim só n to lembrando como, xoo consultar os universitarios aki
<Elfon> CyberWorld: :)
<Rudolf> Elfon: lsusb -v
<Elfon> caraca...aparece tanta coisa que parte se perde no scroll
<mvcirino> lsusb -v | grep bcdUSB vai listar quais versões de usb tem
<mvcirino> lsusb -v | grep "Bus" pra ver as portas
<mvcirino> Acho que é isso
<Rudolf> mvcirino: isso
<Rudolf> lsusb -v | grep bcdUSB
<CyberWorld> Elfon: tenta usar o comando cfdisk pra ver se a maquina ta reconhecendo o formato do pen drive
<mirqui> pessoal bom almoço , até :)
<wroot_> opa galera. tem 3 arquivos na minha pasta de downloas com um simbolode cadeado(com restrições) e não consigo deleta-los. alguem me da uma dica.
<Rudolf> wroot_: entre no terminal, su -, senha do root, vá até a pasta usando o comando cd, e apague com rm -rf estes arquivos
<wroot_> então seria <rm -f 'nome_do_arquivo'>?
<wroot_> então acredito que serve tanto pra arquivo como para pastas
<Rudolf> wroot_: sim, tanto arquivo como pasta
<Rudolf> wroot_: muito cuidado com este comando
<Rudolf> wroot_: não tem retorno
<Rudolf> wroot_: não existe lixeira
<wroot_> ok. deu certo
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<wroot_> boa
<mirqui> blza :)
<wroot_> querendo ajuda é só pedir
<mirqui> obrigado :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<Rudolf> mirqui: só as chiquititas
<mirqui> ahaha velho , alguém de vcs ainda usa o adobe flash ?
<mirqui> tem um artigo interessante , olha só
<mirqui> http://sempreupdate.org/system76-para-remover-adobe-flash-player-a-partir-do-seu-computador-ubuntu/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<Rudolf> mirqui: aqui o firefox tá bloqueando tudo que é adobe
<Rudolf> mirqui: flash
<Rudolf> mirqui: não sinto falta
<Rudolf> sites ficarama té melhores
<mirqui> eu uso para jogar , mas não vale a pena
<mirqui> só não sabia do comando purge para desinstalar
<andrew> Boa tarde
<andrew> alguém usa html5 pra ver vídeos do youtoba?
<mirqui> sim , pq?
<andrew> no firefox ou no chrome mirqui?
<mirqui> firefox funciona normalmente
<mirqui> estou baixando um filme inclusive
<andrew> certo
<andrew> aqui também tá funcionando
<andrew> mas sumiu as opções de 720p e 1080p
<mirqui> eu baixo em flv
<mirqui> numca presto atenção a isso
<NarfligiX> é possível que o vídeo em questão não ofereça a opção.. nem todos os vídeos postados no youtube são necessariamente hd, verifique em vídeos que você tem certeza que são...
<andrew> digo pra ver online mesmo
<andrew> são sim, eu acabei de tirar o flash pra usar só o HTML5
<andrew> e estou testado
<andrew> testando*
<andrew> ativei o mediasource
<mirqui> não uso flash desde uns 3 dias atraz
<mirqui> só em html 5
<NarfligiX> acabei de testar aqui, tem todas as opções de resolução... testei com este vídeo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5_GlAOCHyE
<NarfligiX> aqui é chromium, arch linux
<mirqui> mas tem o pepper flash
<mirqui> roda no firefox se vc precisa do flash
<andrew> então, to tentando rodar no firefox
<andrew> só aparece automático e 360p
<andrew> você pode clicar com o direito e ir em sobre o HTML5
<andrew> e dizer se todas opções estão marcadas em azul com um check ?
<mirqui> nde isso ?
<mirqui> onde
<NarfligiX> Adobe Flash Player - Versão: 15.0.0.189 (Desativada)
<NarfligiX> Shockwave Flash 15.0 r0
<NarfligiX> Nome:	Shockwave Flash
<NarfligiX> Descrição:	Shockwave Flash 15.0 r0
<NarfligiX> Versão:	15.0.0.189
<NarfligiX> Local:	/usr/lib/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so
<NarfligiX> Tipo:	PPAPI (fora do processo)
<NarfligiX>  	Ativar
<NarfligiX> Tipos MIME:	
<NarfligiX> Tipo MIME	Descrição	Extensões de arquivo
<NarfligiX> application/x-shockwave-flash	Shockwave Flash	
<NarfligiX> .swf
<NarfligiX> application/futuresplash	FutureSplash Player	
<NarfligiX> .spl
<NarfligiX> Ativar   Sempre tem permissão para executar
<NarfligiX> nossa, desculpa pelo flood, não esperava que ele fosse jogar em tantas linhas hehe
<NarfligiX> mas tá desativado aqui e funciona normalmente a opções 1080 e 720
<andrew> então, mas aí ta rodando flash
<andrew> não HTML5
<NarfligiX> não.. tá no html5 mesmo, o plugin está desativado
<andrew> clique sobre o vídeo murqui com o direito
<mirqui> usa o purge para tirar ele
<mirqui> estou bem sem o flash :)
<andrew> acho que não NarfligiX, se não ele mostraria as opções do HTML e não do flash
<andrew> https://www.youtube.com/html5
<andrew> essa página que deveria ser mostrada
<mirqui> não entendi nada ahaha
<NarfligiX> oq eu mostrei foi meu plugin desativado, andrew
<mirqui> vc quer o flash ou não ?
<NarfligiX> eu tenho flash instalado, mas ele não está habilitado
<mirqui> e vc quer ativar ?
<NarfligiX> não.. eu não quero nada =p
<NarfligiX> ele quer que habilite as opções de 720p e 1080p nos vídeos em html5
<NarfligiX> o meu funciona normal essas opções em html5
<mirqui> mas velho , entendi menos ainda
<NarfligiX> cara, ele chegou com a seguinte dúvida
<NarfligiX> "alguém aqui usa html5?"
<mirqui> é excencial ter vídeos em 720 p
<mirqui> ?
<NarfligiX> eu não sei se vc entendeu, mirqui
<mirqui> eu uso
<NarfligiX> eu não tenho problema nenhum
<NarfligiX> eu desabilitei meu plugin do flash só pra testar o html5 pra ele
<mirqui> estou  3 dias sem o flash
<NarfligiX> e vi que a opção de 720p e 1080p estão habilitadas no html5 normalmente
<mirqui> e não tenho queixas
<SkNix> habilitei aqui e ta aparecendo opção 72p.
<SkNix> 720*
<SkNix> no player html 5
<SkNix> qual video vc quer ver???
<andrew> no firefox?
<NarfligiX> pois é.. eu ainda acho que o vídeo que ele tá tentando ver é que não oferece essa opção
<andrew> cara
<andrew> hahaha
<andrew> eu não faria isso né...
<mirqui> no youtube todos vídeos são html 5
<andrew> Sknix, você usa chrome ou firefox?
<SkNix> firefox
<andrew> você pode entrar nessa página e me informar quais opções estão em azul e as que estão em vermelho?
<andrew> https://www.youtube.com/html5
<SkNix> em azul .. ==> HTMLVideoElement , H.264 , WebM VP8
<SkNix> em vermelho ==> Media Source Extensions ,  MSE & H.264 , MSE & WebM VP9
<SkNix> isso não define a resolução..
<andrew> o MSE sim.
<andrew> quando você clica num vídeo com o direito
<andrew> e vai em sobre
<andrew> aparece sobre HTML5 ou flash?
<SkNix> html 5
<SkNix> eu habilitei o html 5
<mirqui> cara , o que define resolução é teu olho
<andrew> uahuahahuhuaa
<mirqui> boa , media ou ruim
<andrew> sério mirqui?
<SkNix> rsrsrsrs
<mirqui> isso que tú quer é o que ?
<SkNix> andrew.. tem videos que oferecem alta resolução, outros não.
<mirqui> 720 pixel
<andrew> você manja alguma coisa de qualdiade de áudio/vídeo? fps? ou nada?
<SkNix> depende de quem posta.
<andrew> po cara, eu sei disso...
<andrew> deixa quieto
<andrew> vou procurar aqui
<andrew> valeu a ajuda
<SkNix> qual o video que vc quer ver?
<andrew> :D
<SkNix> ??
<SkNix> deixa eu ver a qualidade que ele oferece
<andrew> este, por exemplo
<andrew> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP7nmdDA1Fg
<SkNix> 720 p .. e 360 p
<SkNix> aparece aqui
<SkNix> ta certo?
<andrew> então, aqui só tenho 360p
<SkNix> tua versão do navegador
<andrew> este é o problema
<SkNix> .. ueh
<NarfligiX> andrew, http://i.imgur.com/gISOkde.png?1
<SkNix> em flash, aparece mais ainda
<andrew> tô com o firefox 39
<andrew> uai cara
<andrew> estranho demais.
<SkNix> 144 a 720p.. em 5 opções total
<andrew> o seu tá certinho
<SkNix> com html5 aparece 2 opções so
<NarfligiX> é o que estou tentando dizer hehe
<SkNix> algum decoder sera?
<NarfligiX> só que usei o chromium
<NarfligiX> vou testar no firefox
<andrew> ah sim
<andrew> no chromium é quase que nativo o html5
<andrew> testa no firefox por favor
<andrew> ver vídeo em 360p é sofrível
<SkNix> testei no firefox
<NarfligiX> andrew, instalei e testei aqui, realmente só vai em 360p
<SkNix> o meu vai mais, pq?
<NarfligiX> mais um motivo pra não me arrepender de ter deixado de usar firefox
<NarfligiX> hehe
<andrew> achei o problema
<andrew> hehe
<andrew> você precisa ativar alguma variáveis no about:config
<andrew> algumas*
<NarfligiX> hum
<SkNix> eu gosto de firefox.
<SkNix> menos memory leak duq google chrome
<andrew> inclusive agora aparece até em 1080p 60fps
<NarfligiX> conte o segredo, então hehe
<andrew> vou passar o tutorial pra vocês caso queiram usar o html5 no firefox
<NarfligiX> boa
<andrew> http://www.linuxveda.com/2015/04/02/enable-mse-native-html5-support-firefox-linux/
<NarfligiX> não que eu vá voltar a usar firefox, mas nunca se sabe quando vai chegar alguém com dúvida hehe
<NarfligiX> vou favoritar aqui
<andrew> o MSE vai te dar todas as opções sobre qualdiade do vídeo e outros sites que usam html5 e te dão opção de escolha sobre a reprodução
<andrew> media.source
<SkNix> vou fazer qui
<SkNix> aqui
<andrew> pra estar tudo certo
<andrew> https://www.youtube.com/html5
<andrew> nessa pagina apenar o MSE & WebM VP9 pode estar vermelho
<andrew> apenas*
<SkNix> usa decoder do pc.
<NarfligiX> andrew, perfeito, funcionou aqui também
<andrew> show
<andrew> a diferença pro flash é gigante
<NarfligiX> também habilitei o media.mediasource.webm.enabled, pra ficar tudo azulzinho hehe
<andrew> hehe
<NarfligiX> maldito TOC =p
<andrew> mas não da diferença na carga sobre o processador
<andrew> em vídeos em 1080p por exempo
<andrew> exemplo
<andrew> preciso saber agora como ativo a aceleração por hardware e nao por software
<andrew> pra placa de video dedicada decodar o video
<andrew> e nao o processador
<NarfligiX> outra coisa q nunca fui atrás
<NarfligiX> os[Linux 4.0.5-1-ARCH x86_64] distro[ArchLinux] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3337U CPU @ 1.80GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 7.7GB, 68.6% free] disk[Total: 113.7GB, 41.3% free] video[Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH]
<SkNix> funcionou aqui
<SkNix> show
<NarfligiX> uso a onboard por preguiça de instalar a dedicada
<andrew> você tem um inspiron?
<andrew> processador mesmo que o meu
<andrew> eu instalei bem fácil, só nao sei como vai funcionar.. preciso reiniciar
<andrew> no próprio software & updates do ubuntu
<andrew> em additional drivers
<NarfligiX> andrew, tenho sim
<NarfligiX> um inspiron
<rafael> Alguém aí sabe qual é a última versão estável do kernel para instalar no Ubuntu 14.04?
<CyberWorld> https://www.kernel.org/
<rafael> OK. Alguém sabe qual a última versão compatível com o Ubuntu 14.04?
<CyberWorld> acho q é só fazer o update no apt-get q se tiver atualização ele automaticamente faz
<SkNix> apt-cache search linux-image
<SkNix> ve a mais atual
<Rudolf> heuheieuheu
<Rudolf> ubuntu-user trolando ubuntu-user
<Rudolf> so nice!
<CyberWorld> tipo chat na deep web eheuheuhe
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: tá mais para batepapo do uol
<CyberWorld> Rudolf: nada chat da uol agora ta de boa, agora o chat da deep web ta escroto, tu pede auxilio e galera te ensina como fuder seu pc sem vc saber kkkk
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: tá certo
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: daí nego para de fazer pergunta noob na deep web
<SkNix> heuahueah
<SkNix> deep web é palhaçada kra
<CyberWorld> Rudolf: mais é canal de ajuda pow kkkkkkkk, isso q eu acho massa, ai aparece uns iniciante pra pedir ajuda kkkk os cara ajuda kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<SkNix> entrei em um grupo hacker lah uma vez.
<SkNix> .. os kras eram tudo noob..
<SkNix> do tempo do telnet
<Rudolf> SkNix: grupo hacker não existe
<Rudolf> SkNix: existe grupo lammer
<NarfligiX> se tá em grupo, não é hacker
<SkNix> tudo lammer.
<Rudolf> SkNix: grupo kiddie
<Rudolf> SkNix: grupo poser
<Rudolf> SkNix: e quadrilhas
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuheiuhe
<CyberWorld> tem uns chat de hacker sim
<CyberWorld> mais é só americano e russo
<CyberWorld> ai vc tem que manjar das linguagem
<CyberWorld> o foda q troca de servidor de 1 em 1 hora
<CyberWorld> ai vc tem q conhecer bem os link pra poder acessar
<Rudolf> não saber no mínimo inglês pode se chamar de tapado tecnológico
<Rudolf> russo e alemão estão a caminho
<Rudolf> ao menos o alemão não muda muito o alfabeto
<Rudolf> já o cirílico é de foder
<CyberWorld> mais la o basico n funciona, basico é tipo a gente q conversa pra ajudar e talz lá é escroto e cheio de girias
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: to sabendo, mas estes eu evito
<Rudolf> odeio giria em pt_br
<Rudolf> vou ouvir em en
<Rudolf> nem fu
<SkNix> em en.. nẽm da para entender.
<CyberWorld> agora uma vez tava acessando uns sites que fica em foruns compartilhados ai tava la pra contratar matador
<CyberWorld> 1000 coins
<SkNix> eu nao acredito nisso do matador por aluguel
<SkNix> maioria das coisas da depweb eu não acredito
<SkNix> so na pedo e venda de drogas e armas.. de resto acho que é balela
<CyberWorld> agora coisa q n recomendo cara é fazer compra pela deep
<Rudolf> SkNix: tem uns guias bons de explosivos e armas lá
<CyberWorld> tipo eletronicos e talz
<CyberWorld> sempre é furada
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: só burro para comprar na deep
<SkNix> eu vi guias tbm..
<SkNix> é legal.. rsrs
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: deep web é igual mundo dos sonhos
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: o que tem lá, você não tras para a realidade
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: se trouxer, se prepara para ter pesadelos reais
<SkNix> maiora das coisas é fantasiosa.
<CyberWorld> mais tem gente q quer tentar ne ai acaba se fodendo
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: vc tentou comprar o que lá?
<SkNix> teoria da conspiração..
<CyberWorld> só serviços
<Rudolf> SkNix: bonecas russas?
<SkNix> putz.
<Rudolf> kkkkkk
<CyberWorld> serviço de hacker e talz
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: fala sério hein!
<SkNix> rsrs
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: hackeia facebook da escola?
<SkNix> la não existe hackers.
<SkNix> la existe moleque
<Rudolf> to aqui pensando "no que um hacker me ajudaria?"
<Rudolf> alias
<Rudolf> cracker
<Rudolf> vulgo ladrão
<SkNix> eu tentei entrar num grupo, para trocar idéia de segurança de informação. pensei que ia achar alguém que prestasse lah.. que nada, so muleque
<CyberWorld> Rudolf: nao esses eu sei fazer, era serviço pra hacker dados de banco e talz e o foda q deu certo kkkk
<Rudolf> SkNix: rapaz, gente boa tá aqui
<SkNix> nem banker acho que tem la
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: não fode véio
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: tu é ladrão também e paga de fodão?
<Rudolf> só deus na causa
<Rudolf> SkNix: mas falando sério
<CyberWorld> Rudolf: eu n sou mais quebrado q arroz de terceira
<Rudolf> SkNix: duas listas de pessoas fodas
<Rudolf> SkNix: GTER
<Rudolf> SkNix: GTS
<Rudolf> SkNix: infra de rede, segurança
<CyberWorld> Vou lanchar ali galera ja ja eu volto
<SkNix> show.
<Rudolf> SkNix: a primeira a entrada é livre, a segunda só com e-mail privado (para começar) e com carta de apresentação
<Rudolf> SkNix: tem um google groups também exploit-brasil
<Rudolf> SkNix: metaexploit-brasil também é bom
<Rudolf> bão, estudar
<Rudolf> fuiz
<SkNix> eu perdi o tesão por isso =/
<SkNix> mudei de área.
<SkNix> trabalhava com redes.. servidores, segurança.. fui para programação
<Rudolf> SkNix: eu to na luta
<Rudolf> SkNix: eu to na engenharia de produção
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuhe
<Rudolf> pc agora só hobby
<SkNix> mudou tbm?
<AsFelix> u.u
<Rudolf> mas, para quem se interessar: https://eng.registro.br/mailman/listinfo/gter
<AsFelix> só fui ver o canal agora
<Rudolf> SkNix: opa, graças a deus
<Rudolf> SkNix: como você, perdi o tesão
<AsFelix> papo "hacker" agora?
<SkNix> eh foda neh kra
<Rudolf> SkNix: só retardado pagando de fodão no linkedin
<Rudolf> AsFelix: nops, o hacker foi fazer um lanche
<SkNix> eh.. eu to freela. com programação, melhor vida.
<SkNix> trabalho em casa.. não me estresso..
<AsFelix> o.O
<SkNix> no tempo da TI.. kra, eu era responsável por 1 universidade e 5 unidades.. era um inferno.
<SkNix> agora.. so em casa. codando, rsrsrs.
<Rudolf> SkNix: uns maluco pagando de CEO no likedin, clientes burros, tapados ao ponto de comprar equipamento de 23.000U$ e não usar por medo dos donos da empresa descobrirem as tretas
<Rudolf> SkNix: tenho um amigo assim
<SkNix> putz
<Rudolf> SkNix: mas ele só se fode
<Rudolf> heuhieuheiuheiuhe
<Rudolf> programador java+android+gambis+bi+e+qualquer+coisa+que+pedirem
<Rudolf> ganha bem
<Rudolf> mas vive mal
<Rudolf> heuheiueh
<SkNix> eue stou montando um projeto.. e quero me mnater dele.
<SkNix> fiz um aih, que vai me deixar ganhando por 7 meses so na boa.. e vou usar esse tempo para criar meu projeto.. e tentar ganhar dele.. aih não programo mais para empresa.
<SkNix> ultima etapa do meu sonho =D]
<SkNix> rsrs
<Rudolf> tá certo
<Rudolf> metas
<liberie> tarde
<SkNix> tarde
<liberie> clima tava quente hoje heim ;)
<mirqui> e ai asfelix :) , como vai vc ?
<AsFelix> mirqui: opa... blz, e contigo?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> e ai cara , andou sumido
<Rudolf> liberie: onde tá quente?
<Alisson> Posso instalar o ubuntu por setup ?
<Alisson> Hello ?
<Rudolf> uati?
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> ola Rudolf
<Rudolf> nuno_nunes: hell-o
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem
<Rudolf> sussa
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-18
<Asakura> Boa noite
<Asakura> Sou novo no ubuntu, e gostaria de saber como posso fazer para atualizar meu ubuntu 14.04 para o 14.10 sem ter que reformatar o sistema
<oliverio> alguém sabe como usar color na variável PS1 sem que bug ao usar comando extensos que alcance mais de uma linha?
<Rudolf> oliverio: uati
<Rudolf> oliverio: para colocar comando extensos você tentou colocar \ ?
<Rudolf> oliverio: ou colocar aspas no comando inteiro?
<Rudolf> oliverio: ou usar zsh?
<oliverio> Rudolf, quando minha PS1 está sem cores ou atributos, funciona corretamente.
<oliverio> Rudolf, quando adiciono cores e/ou atributos ele buga a linha.
<oliverio> Rudolf, bugar a linha que eu digo é o seguinte: se eu escrever kkkkkk seguido sem parar, no final da linha ele volta pro começo, ao invés de quebrar a linha.
<oliverio> entendeu?
<Rudolf> oliverio: yeap
<Rudolf> oliverio: qual a sua configuração atual?
<oliverio> Rudolf, deixei padrão agora, pra evitar isso.
<Rudolf> oliverio: não sei qual o seu padrão
<oliverio> um simples [\u@\h:\w] \$
<Rudolf> oliverio: não tenho tido esse problema com isso: \[\033]0;\u@\h:\w\007\]\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[01;34m\] \w \$\[\033[00m\]
<oliverio> deixa eu testar aqui, pera
<oliverio> pois é, Rudolf
<oliverio> aqui também não deu esse bug
<oliverio> estou vendo que você fez de forma diferente a formatação das cores
<oliverio> pra escapar usou o \033 enquanto eu uso o \e, se bem que já testei com \033 e dava no mesmo
<oliverio> uma coisa diferente que percebi é essa barra no começo e no final. qual a necessidade dela e pra que serve?
<Rudolf> oliverio: só formatação
<Rudolf> por causa do echo
<oliverio> mas o que significa? sabe dizer?
<Rudolf> oliverio: é para não ser lido o próximo caracter
<Rudolf> oliverio: não lê o [ nem o ]
<Rudolf> "não lê" == não tenta interpretar
<oliverio> acho que entendi
<Rudolf> oliverio: igual quando você quer criar um diretório com espaço mkdir Com\ Espaço
<oliverio> sim, sim
<oliverio> escapar
<oliverio> desvendei o mistério então, depois configuro minha PS1 de acordo com essa formatação ;)
<oliverio> valeu
<Rudolf> yeap
<microsoft_fan_bo> olaaaa amiguinhos
<microsoft_fan_bo> alguem ai pra trocar uma palavra amiga?
<microsoft_fan_bo> oi
<H3ruS> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<H3ruS> xGrind: \o
<H3ruS> xGrind: ta ae ?
<xGrind> H3ruS, opa
<H3ruS> xGrind: ta usando telegram
<xGrind> H3ruS, uso sim
<H3ruS> chama no pvt
<H3ruS> xGrind: te add la no tele
<Fabio> Bom dia,  alguem sabe se e possivel instalar o Ubuntu no LG g pad v500 ?
<arthursena> bom dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Paulo_> Por que no site não tem a versão 15 do Ubuntu?
<Guest60625> Boa tarde, alguém sabe dizer como instalar opengl ? eu baixei o emulador higan, mas ele da um erro, Error: Open GL is not avaliable, a pesquisei e não encontrei uma solução...
<mirqui> rudolf , vc está ai ?
<Rudolf> mirqui: por hora
<mirqui> da para dar um help ?
<Rudolf> mirqui: que passa?
<mirqui> segunte , baixei dois programas
<mirqui> um o brightes control para acertar o brilho da tela do note
<mirqui> o outro bootuo manager
<mirqui> para ver os processos
<mirqui> queria deixar o brightes sempre ligado na inicialização
<mirqui> sempre que desligo ele volta a configuração anterior
<mirqui> queria saber como deixar ele inicializando com o ubuntu
<mirqui> da para vc me dizer como fazer , se dá para fazer ?
<Rudolf> não sei te dizer
<Rudolf> não uso ubuntu, logo não sabo como funciona adição de programas na inicialização
<Rudolf> também não conheço estes programas que falou
<Rudolf> me manda o link para dar uma olhada
<mirqui> haa nem esquenta , deixo ele no lançador
<mirqui> qual link ?
<Rudolf> link dos programas
<mirqui> um é o brightness controler
<mirqui> o outro é o bootup-manager
<mirqui> tem na central de programas
<rogerio> Boa tarde pessoal meu libreoffice esta em inglês e fui instalar a linguagem e a não encontro ela, acho que desistalei sem querer, como faço para reinstalar?
<Blackball> oi pessoal
<zHaazy> oi
<zHaazy> queria saber se a iso uubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64 e exclusiva para amd
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guest23691> Instalei o ubuntu 14.10 no meu netbook e o sistema ficou extremamente lento, estranho, por que ele rodava o w8, o que fazer?
<astroo-> diz que pc tens em cpu e ram
<Guest23691> processador atom 2600 2 gb de ram
<Guest23691> atom 2600 11.60 ghz
<Guest23691> 1.60 ghz
<astroo-> tenta o lubuntu ou xubuntu por serem mais leves
<Guest23691> o ubuntu não é mais leve que o windows?
<astroo-> isso nao sei
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest23691> ok, obrigado
<Guest23691> blz
<Guest23691> Sou novo no linux, fiz minha primeira instalação do ubuntu hoje, por que gostei muito da interface e da proposta e da comunidade, no entanto, o sistema está extremamente lento. Eu tinha w8 instalado, o processador é o intel n2600 x 4 2 gb de ram 320 gb hd, o que fazer?
<astroo-> bem-vindo aqui
<Guest23691> Obrigado
<astroo-> ve o privado
<Rudolf> Guest23691: 2G de ram?
<Guest23691> sim
<Rudolf> Guest23691: muito pouco para o ubuntu
<Rudolf> Guest23691: interface dele é sabidamente pesada, principalmente nas últimas versões
<Guest23691> Mais que o w8?
<Rudolf> Guest23691: pessoal costuma recomendar Xubuntu (xfce4) ou Lubuntu (lxde) que são interfaces mais leves
<Rudolf> Guest23691: sim, mas que w8
<Guest23691> eu vi esses outros dois, mas não gostei da interface, então vou ter que tirar ele mesmo pelo jeito
<Rudolf> Guest23691: ou colocar mais memória
<Rudolf> Guest23691: definitivamente, com 2G não tem milagre se o foco realmente é a interface
<Guest23691> eu tenho um note com i5 e 8gb, mas eu tava testando primeiro no net
<Rudolf> Guest23691: péssima idéia
<Guest23691> uma pena, gostei muito do sistema, mas fazer o que . . . , obrigado pela ajuda
<Rudolf> disponha
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-19
<shallwe> boa noite cambada
<ArchDebian> boz
<ArchDebian> boa
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<SkNix> bom dia
<BotZito> Bom dia, SkNix
<giba> Oi ...bom dia SkNix, estou com um note samsung NP270 E4E que o usuário tentou formatar e excluiu a partição recovery de fábrica. Este modelo conta com uefi para boot
<SkNix> oi giba
<giba> queria ver se saberia alguma ferramenta linux pra eu entrar nessa UEFI e alterar a ordem de boot
<SkNix> na bios consegue alterar ordem de boot
<SkNix> desabilitar uefi.
<SkNix> fazer bootar direto no disco.
<giba> sim... mas ta com boot secure habilitado..
<SkNix> ou usar UEFI de widows, ou linux.. de tiver mais um SO usando.
<giba> ao teclar o f2 ou f4 ele reinicia
<giba> não abre o setup do note pra alterar
<SkNix> nao consegue abrir o setup da bios?
<SkNix> nunca peguei note com boot secure..
<giba> isso... imaginei que possa haver alguma ferramenta de boot com base em linux que me permita atraves da uefi desativar o boot secure pra poder alterar a sequencia de boot
<giba> quando ativa o boot secure não abre nem a pau...
<giba> ele reinicia mas não entrar no bios...
<SkNix> http://acer-br.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/28291/~/como-ativar-ou-desativar-o-secure-boot
<SkNix> qual o modelo do notebook?
<giba> NP270 E4E
<giba> samsung
<SkNix> vej uq achei
<SkNix> no youtube tem uma pessoa com o mesmo problema que o seu
<SkNix> Resolvi o problema galera, eu tinha 2 versões do windows 8, coloquei o 8.1 e nao apareceu pra dar boot, coloquei o 8.0 e apareceu, dei o boot, fui em reparar o computador, soluções de problemas, opções avançadas e por último configurações de Firmware UEFI, ele vai reiniciar o note e entrar direto na Bios, lá vc desativa o Secure Boot, e pronto, agora consegue entrar na bios pelo F2, pode instalar o Windows 7 ou 8 tranquilamente
<SkNix> a resposta de quem corrigiu o problema, tenta isso..
<giba> tem uns tres videos de problemas iguais
<SkNix> entra em windows?
<giba> mas sem chance... não funciona neste caso pois o genio do usuário tentou formatar na orelhada e excluiu a partição GPT
<giba> padrão de fabrica que contem o uefi da samsung
<giba> pode tirar hd... pode teclar f2...f4... f1...del....10...
<giba> nada funciona
<SkNix> pvt
<giba> antes de desmontar a máquina e zerar via hardware queria eliminar todas as possibilidades via software...
<giba> mas estou vendo que vai ser o jeito mesmo
<SkNix> um usuario tentou isso, outros conseguiram.. veja
<SkNix> giba
<SkNix> SOLUCION.....  1.- Quitas el disco duro 2.- Prendes la computadora 3.- Te aparecera un mensaje donde dice que presiones f4, ANTES DE PRESIONAR F4 PONES EL DISCO DURO (CON LA COMPU PRENDIDA) 4.- Sigues el asistente de recuperacion!
<giba> ja fiz isso também... no momento que vc pluga o HD a maquina desliga na hora
<SkNix> ele não da boot nenhum neh
<SkNix> se tirar hd e colocar dvd..ele boota automatico?
<SkNix> so entra pelo uefi?
<giba> não meu querido... o fabricante direciona o boot pelo hd e tranca o bios com o boot secure...
<giba> pode por dvd... pendrive... fazer o que quiser...
<giba> só funcionaria com uma imagem de fábrica da samsung...
<SkNix> então nem imagino como se pode fazer.
<giba> o que custa por volta de 400 a 500 pra o usuário...
<SkNix> esses acordos aih deviam ser proibidos. microsoft com fabricante de hardware
<SkNix> no suporte da sansumg.. ja tentou ligar, ou falar por chat?
<giba> sim....
<SkNix> eles não dão solução?
<giba> eles pedem pra levar lá...
<giba> $$$$ $imples a$$im
<giba> mas blz...
<SkNix> kra.. lascou tudo.
<SkNix> acho que so se clonar um outro hd de um que ja funcione..
<giba> vou desmontar o bichinho mesmo e tirar a bateria do bios... deve resolver...
<SkNix> outro note do mesmo modelo
<giba> valeu irmão..
<SkNix> tenta isso.
<SkNix> flw.
<josevaldo> ola pessoal bom dia
<josevaldo> gostaria de um suporte alguém pode me ajudar
<SkNix> opa, blz josevaldo
<Fonseca> oi
<Fonseca> Alguém aí pra me ajudar?
<Fonseca> Estou com o seguinte problema: Instalei o Ubuntu na partição D que ja existia no meu pc. Agora no dual boot quando escolho o Ubuntu aparece a seguinte mensagem: Falha ao particionar o disco selecionado. Isso aconteceu por existirem muitas partiçoes primarias na tabela de partições
<Fonseca> ALguém?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<broman> caraaiii canal cheio! nao via isso desde meados de 96
<broman> no mirc, lógico :)
<dlight> oq eu n gosto é que 1) as pessoas perguntam se tem alguem online ao inves de fazerem a pergunta que queriam
<dlight> 2) o pessoal quita ao inves de esperar alguem responder
<dlight> .-.
<Rudolf_> dlight: dizem que o choro é livre
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Diego_> Boa noite. Preciso de ajuda para instalar o flash
<astroo-> ola
<Rudolf> Diego_: http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/como-instalar-o-adobe-flash-ubuntu-14-04/
<astroo-> nao disse paradar 1 tempo...
<cybercop2035> algem pode mediser como instalo coretamente aversao  server 64bis ubuntu
<Rudolf> cybercop2035: coloque o cd de instalação no drive de cd, boote-o e instale
<cybercop2035> e que mais
<Rudolf> cybercop2035: reboot e use
<cybercop2035> o rudolf  eu estol querendo o paso a paso para sair sertinho
<cybercop2035> o rudolf ,pois ja tentei instala sem o paso a paso e quase mandei o meu hd para o saco
<Rudolf> cybercop2035: google tem de monte
<Rudolf> cybercop2035: até com figuras
<cybercop2035> nao tem
<edenc> cybercop2035: se você tem uma necessidade específica de instalação que não é atendida pelo tutorial no site do ubuntu você vai ter que dar mais detalhes
<Rudolf> cybercop2035: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<Rudolf> cybercop2035: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installation.html
<Rudolf> achei no google
<Rudolf> cybercop2035: www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5afUWHiZFs
<cybercop2035> pois estol afim de montar o meu proprio servidro para diversas funsoes tipo:jogos,cftv,e outros
<cybercop2035> usando o linux
<Rudolf> cybercop2035: "estou"
<EmanuelLopes> ola...boa noite galera...
<astroo-> ola...
<EmanuelLopes> gostaia de saber se vca tao tendo algum problema co a atualizacao do ubuntu?
<astroo-> diz que versao e erro
<EmanuelLopes> pq toda vez q atualizao  da probleba ou melhor da erro
<EmanuelLopes> 15.04
<EmanuelLopes> ea minha versao
<EmanuelLopes> o erro sempre aparece em ingles
<EmanuelLopes> e tbm tem u erro em virtual box kerner
<EmanuelLopes> logo q inicia a telinha do ubuntu
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<EmanuelLopes> ok
<Br_> ola boa noite
<Br_> qual programa a versao 14.10 estao usando pra criar um pendrive bootavel?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> a ajuda esta no site oficial do ubuntu
<Br_> poderia passa link?
<astroo-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Br_> obrigado
<astroo-> ok
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-18
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<andretyn> bt:)
<astroo--> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-19
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<PauloH> oi
<PauloH> bom dia
<aedigital> buenas
<PauloH> limpar o histórico do terminal de todos os comandos usados, deixando ele como na primeira inicialização, é possível
<PauloH> ou não é
<nanga> PauloH, history -c
<PauloH> mas ai volta tudo, após reniciar o terminal
<sUbMuNdO> bom dia! tem algum programa para o ubuntu como agenda? anotar os compromissos? com alarme e tudo mais?
<nanga> sUbMuNdO, Evolution
<sUbMuNdO> nanga, ok, vou testar, obrigado!
<kernex_> teste
<rafael> sUbMuNdO: maya
<hggdh> PauloH: se não desejas salvar o HISTORY, 'unset HISTFILE'
<rafael> PauloH: pode editar tb o .bashrc e colocar o HISTSIZE pra um valor baixo
<Elfon> opa
<Elfon> Alguém pode me ajudar como faço pra aproveitar a /home encriptada com luks em uma instalação do Ubuntu/Mint?
<carlos_> Elfon eu não sei, mas quando está fazendo a nova instalação, não tem a opção de usar uma partição criptogragada?
<Elfon> carlos_: o que eu encontrei foi criar uma partição encriptada, mas aí perco todos os dados. Eu não sei como utilizar a partição mantendo os dados
<carlos_> a partição já está criada certo?
<carlos_> se você clica para editala, e configura ela para ser usada com o mesmo sistema de arquivos, e montada em /home, e não marca a opção formatar o que acontece?
<astroo--> ola pessoal
<Celso> ola astroo--
<astroo--> ola
<waltherado> Boa noite!
<astroo--> ola
<waltherado> Acabo de conhecer o espaço, o que se conversa por aqui? rs
<astroo--> bem-vindo
<waltherado> Obrigado
<barna> Bem Vind@ waltherado, aki é canal de suporte tecnico oficial do ubuntu brasil.
<barna> ps, todo mundo aki é usuario e voluntario. ninguem "trabalha" como suporte. todo mundo se ajudando.
<waltherado> Entendo
<waltherado> Decidi a pouco tempo fazer do ubunto meu unico SO
<waltherado> Estou cheio de duvidas sim, mas estou conseguindo sanar em topicos de foruns expecializados...
<waltherado> Caso as coisas se compliquem pedirei sim ajuda por aqui
<waltherado> Desde já agradeço e dou os parabéns aos voluntarios!
<hggdh> waltherado: seja bem vindo
<Elfon> carlos_: no instalador do mint não tem essa opção
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-20
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<Lost_> quero saber como instalar o ubuntu em meu ssd de 120gb e deixar meu hd 1tb para o resto...queria colocar / no ssd, /swap no hd e /home no hd correto ?
<Lost_> mas nao sei bem como fazer isso na instalação avançada. quanto coloco de swap sendo que tenho 8gb ddr3 ?
<Lost_> ?
<Lost_> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Lost_> quero saber como instalar o ubuntu em meu ssd de 120gb e deixar meu hd 1tb para o resto...queria colocar / no ssd, /swap no hd e /home no hd correto ? mas nao sei bem como fazer isso na instalação avançada. quanto coloco de swap sendo que tenho 8gb ddr3 ?
<Elfon> desculpe a ignorância....mas uma partição ntfs preserva as permissões de arquivos linux? (escrita, leitura, etc)
<hggdh> Elfon: não
<Elfon> hggdh: vlw...então não funfa bem ter uma /home em ntfs
<hggdh> provavelmente não...
<hggdh> (seja lá o que for que 'funfa' significa)
<amcorreia> funfa = funciona
<hggdh> heh
<amcorreia> ntfs só serve quando tu quer trocar conteúdo entre win e linux...mas não pra /home
<amcorreia> e mesmo assim, já tem como o windão ler ext3/4
<astroo--> ola pessoal
<d70> boa noite
<astroo--> ola
<d70> astroo--, conhece sobre configuração apache?
<astroo--> nao
<merlim> astroo--:  pvt man
<astroo--> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-21
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<Gorbachev> OLá
<pahn> ola
<Gorbachev> E aí, ricardobarbosams
<ricardobarbosams> a00: e ae
<a00> ricardobarbosams, qual client torrent você tá usando?
<ricardobarbosams> deluged
<aedigital> eu uso transmission
<a00> :3
<edenc> o deluge é bem melhor
<edenc> na minha opinião
<a00> qbit
<aedigital> edenc,  certo
<aedigital> vou ver se experimento
<a00> derrubaram o kickass
<edenc> ele consegue fazer streaming de vídeo em boa parte dos casos
<a00> :/
<edenc> prenderam o fundador
<ricardobarbosams> o legal do deluged e linha de comando
<ricardobarbosams> e conecto do trabalho e visualizo meus down via ssh
<ricardobarbosams> :P
<edenc> o transmission também tem linha de comando
<ricardobarbosams> leve e simples
<ricardobarbosams> entao eu na epoca q estava atras
<edenc> aliás, o core do transmission é um daemon e a interface GUI é apenas um adendo
<ricardobarbosams> eu vi q ele tbm faz
<CherryPuffs> a00 isso já é notícia velha
<edenc> você consegue instalar os dois apartados
<ricardobarbosams> mas optei pelo deluged
<CherryPuffs> Ouvi dizer que tem um aplicativo pro Android
<a00> CherryPuffs, e eu só descobri agora hue
<CherryPuffs> Mas não fui procurar ainda
<ricardobarbosams> sim o deluged e o daemon
<ricardobarbosams> ai vc instala os addons
<ricardobarbosams> deluge-console
<ricardobarbosams> deluge-gui
<ricardobarbosams> etc
<CherryPuffs> huehuehue a00
<a00> CherryPuffs, fui baixar meu Urban Terror e... surpresa
<a00> Bom do qbittorret é a ferramenta de busca :3
<a00> nao tem central de programasno Ubunto 16
<CherryPuffs> a00 você quer dizer aquela janela onde você escolhe os programas pra instalar e atualizar?
<CherryPuffs> gnome-software?
<a00> sim. O Ubunto Sioftware tá com bug http://www.diolinux.com.br/2016/04/ubuntu-nao-instala-pacotes-deb.html
<CherryPuffs> Ele tava dando problema pra mim também ,desde quando eu instalei o Ubuntu
<CherryPuffs> Me acostumei a botar programas aqui pelo apt-get
<a00> pois bem, estou instalando a versão antiga
<a00> Meu problema é quando tenho que removerprogramas desconhecidos
<CherryPuffs> E eu instalo os pacotes .deb usando dpkg -i
<a00> não aparecem na listagem desse novo gerenciador
<CherryPuffs> Putz
<a00> pois é
<aedigital> para  remover  programas, eventualmente eu uso o synaptic
<aedigital> meio tosco, mas remove o basico
<a00> Pergunta: nesse canal é permitido off topic?
<aedigital> a00 ae   depende
<aedigital> se   for muito offtopic, geralmente nao eh aceito
<aedigital> se for algo  sobre linux de uma maneira  geral e nao havendo outras  conversas no canal
<aedigital> pode ateh ser tolerado
<a00> aedigital, valeu
<voltage> alou
<voltage> alguem na escuta
<a00> oi,voltage
<a00> voltage,
<voltage> opa
<voltage> já resolvi
<a00> :3
<voltage> tava tentando recuperar esse nick
<a00> Baixando Urban Terror
<a00> alguém aí joga?
<AldoRaine> eu não, mas conheço um jogo que joga
<AldoRaine> um povo*
<astroo--> ola pessoal
<CherryPuffs> ola astroo--
<astroo--> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-22
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> Alguém sabe o que é GTk3? Estou tentando instalat o meocloud-gui mas diz que falta o gtk3
<aedigital> elfon http://equipe.nce.ufrj.br/adriano/c/apostila/gtk/html/tutorial.html
<nanga> aedigital, Antigo mas legal
<nanga> aedigital, Hehe
<nanga> aedigital, GTK-ICQ
<nanga> aedigital, santa mãe, estamos ficando old++
<aedigital> nanga yeap
<aedigital> very old
<astroo--> ola pessoal
<zelaum> bn
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-23
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<astroo--> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-24
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<PauloH> oi
<PauloH> boa tarde
<barna> boas PauloH
<astroo--> ola pessoal
<MeiaNoite> Algum dev php aí pra me ajudar ?
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> e ai cara :) , como vão vcs ?
<Holmes> Boa tarde
<stanozloz> Boa, Holmes.
<Holmes> Alguém pode me ajudar com um problema de hibernação  e suspensão de um sistema Linux?
<Holmes> Sempre que  hiberna da tela preta
<Holmes> Desculpa se alguém respondeu nao deu pra ver
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<magnific> buenas fora a ressaca ta td certin
<mirqui> baaa velho , segunda a essa hora ahahah
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas :) ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> e ai cara :) , como vão vcs ?
<aedigital> suave
<aedigital> voltei de ferias ontem
<aedigital> :)
<mirqui> haa legal
<mirqui> muito frio por ai ?
<aedigital> demais
<aedigital> na rua esta um vento gelado
<aedigital> voce mora onde?
<mirqui> no sul , rio grande
<mirqui> velho , a coisa está de lascar
<aedigital> vixe
<mirqui> achho que agora está uns 6
<aedigital> hehehe
<aedigital> pior do que aqui
<aedigital> to em sp
<mirqui> ahaha uso linux
<mirqui> mas detesto frio ahaha
<mirqui> haa
<aedigital> hehehe
<mirqui> ai tbm é meio frizinhoo
<mirqui> friozinho
<mirqui> teve cidade aqui que fez -6
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> vi ontem na globonews reportagem sobre isto
<mirqui> e tem jente que vem para cá para ver o que ahaha frio
<aedigital> hehehe, entao na reportagem da globonews falando disto
<mirqui> sim
<aedigital> falando do pessoal que vai para gramado por exemplo
<mirqui> cara
<mirqui> frio é bom um dia 2
<aedigital> bom eh o pessoal rico, ta la na europa
<aedigital> curtindo o verao
<mirqui> uma semana
<mirqui> passar 3 meses batendo dente é ruim
<aedigital> yeap
<mirqui> mas nem precisa ir tão longe
<mirqui> bahia , sergipe ,
<mirqui> nordeste
<mirqui> faz um calor bom nesta época
<mirqui> não é exagerado
<aedigital> verdade
<mirqui> aqui na
<mirqui> cidade tem praia
<mirqui> mas só em tempo de verão
<mirqui> tem maluco que se aventura no inverno
<mirqui> mas como te disse é maluco
<mirqui> tem muito vento aqui
<mirqui> bom para esportes radicais
<aedigital> entendi
<aedigital> xo fazer uma ligacao aqui, marcar exame no oftal
<mirqui> opa , boa sorte então :)
<aedigital> :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Elfon> Pessoal, o yahoo parou de funcionar pelo modo imap aqui no thunderbird...algupem com problema parecido
<Elfon> Pessoal, o yahoo parou de funcionar pelo modo imap aqui no thunderbird...algupem com problema parecido?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mmarconm> Noite
<mmarconm> =)
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> blz , tudo bem :) ?
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> :)
<mirqui> blz , isso que serve :)
<aedigital> yeah, moh sono
<aedigital> mas vamos la, vencer mais um dia
<mirqui> aquiestamos deixndo um gripe brb
<aedigital> putz
<mirqui> baa cara , parece que a cada ano a gripe judia mais
<mirqui> volto mais tarde :)
<aedigital> voce costuma tomar muitos remedios quando fica gripado?
<aedigital> ah ta, flw
<mirqui> oi , voltei ae :)
<mirqui> não cara , só os de sempre , benegripe , uns chás
<mirqui> mas dessa vez tivemos que ir no médico para tomar antibiótico
<aedigital> eu costumo nao tomar nada de remedio
<aedigital> quando fico gripado, soh fico de repouso
<mirqui> tbm fazemos isso
<aedigital> anram
<mirqui> mas essas duas gripes , ano passado e este , foi atípica
<mirqui> eu mesmo
<mirqui> tive febre de 38,5
<mirqui> minha mãe e tia tbm
<aedigital> tendi
<mirqui> ai já é de se preocupar
<mirqui> quando a febre é pouca vai só nos chas mesmos
<mirqui> mas passndo de 38 , pode ser sintoma de pneumoni
<mirqui> pneumoniaa
<aedigital> anram
<mirqui> ms grçs  deus foi só o susto
<aedigital> yeap
<mirqui> ahahah meu tc do note est'dando pu
<mirqui> o aa não est'funcionndo direito
<aedigital> ja elvis entao
<mirqui> esperaa vou baixar um virtual keybord
<aedigital> vi agora ha pouco no tecnologia.uol.com.br que tem um aplicativo para celular
<aedigital> que permite usar o celular como teclado e mouse
<mirqui> nõ é trnquilo , já fz tempo que est'ssim
<mirqui> haa , eu uso o teamviewer
<aedigital> ah sei
<aedigital> ja cheguei a sintalar ele no celular tb
<mirqui> eu uso ele pra jogr com minha mãe
<aedigital> mas acabei nao usado muito, entao desinstalei
<aedigital> mirqui, jogar? jogar o que?
<mirqui> single player da par fzer multiplayer
<mirqui> jogo de crtas
<mirqui> freecelm
<aedigital> legal
<mirqui> pcienci
<mirqui> eu uso o temviewer par usr o celulr como controle do pc
<mirqui> preguiça ahhaha
<aedigital> :)
<mirqui> com o teamviewer da par jogar qulquer jogo no linux
<aedigital> nunca tentei
<mirqui> eu uso o wine pr gogar o freecel e pcienci do win xp
<aedigital> hahaha
<aedigital> eu gostava a muiiiitooo tempo atras de jogar copas
<mirqui> ms se fosse um servidor linux
<mirqui> windows perdaõ
<aedigital> tendi
<mirqui> da pr jogr jogos tripe aa
<mirqui> ms eu sou ds aaantigas jogo só pcienci shshshsh
<aedigital> hehehe
<mirqui> espera vou baixar o tc virtual
<aedigital> demorou
<aedigital> :P
<mirqui> voltei :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Altern8> boa noite.
<Altern8> Galera, alguém e da um help ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Altern8> astroo-, como eu faço para descompactar um arquivo zipado ?
<Altern8>  Galera, o Debian não está reconhecendo a minha placa wi-fi.
<astroo-> isso e outro canal
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-23
<sfdebug> boa noite...
<sfdebug> meu celular não carrega via porta USB... o ubuntu nem reconhece, não dá sinal de nada... alguém tem alguma ideia do que possa ser?
<astroo-> ola...
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-07-17
<plasma_5> oi
<plasma_5> bom dia
<plasma_5> boa tarde
<plasma_5> quem foi que deixou o kernel linux enfiar um pau no rabo do kernel bsd ?
<hggdh> plasma_5: quida de tua linguagem, por favor
#ubuntu-br 2018-07-18
<orlando> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<orlando> poderia me dar um help?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos pela possibel resposta de alguem tirando eu
<orlando> instalei driver da placa de video q baixei no site da amd
<orlando> ok
<orlando> vou perguntar
<orlando> 256 mb de memoria
<orlando> mas minha placa tem 4GB
<orlando> bom dia!, gostaria de saber se alguem pode me ajudar<
<orlando> instalei minha placa de video rx460 4gb no kubuntu
<orlando> mas ela so aparece 256.MB
<plasma_5> oi bom dia
<gabriel_> join $yocto
<gabriel_> join #yocto
#ubuntu-br 2018-07-22
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-07-15
<niktsla> -_-
<niktsla> salve raps
<niktsla> if not acordado(): coffe
<niktsla> e
#ubuntu-br 2019-07-18
<exd10> Bom dia...alguém por aqui ?
<exd10> someone here?
<exd10> exit
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-13
<Celso> Bom dia!
<xdoctor> boa noite
<Alexandre_> Celso, boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-14
<Celso> Boa noite!
<Celso> Bom dia!
<hggdh> bons dias
<Celso> :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-15
<Celso> Bom dia!
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-16
<Celso> Bom dia!
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-17
<Celso> Boa Tarde!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh :) , como vai você ?
<Celso> boa tarde !
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-18
<Celso> Bom dia!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-19
<Celso> Bom dia!
<pekman> bom dia Celso
<Celso> :)
<mmarconm> xGrind: \o
